# Bottega Veneta Cabat Owners (and Future Owners) United



## foxie-pooh

I know by now people are probably bored and tired of me talking about the cabat but I just love it so much  This thread is for people to share their cabat stories and how they care and store their cabats...I'm not sure how to store it as it's so soft and formless...do you keep it the box or just let it flop in its sleeper? Also should I take the protective film off the plate? I don't want to scratch it up but at the same time I don't want the glue to adhere to the plate...I know hermes suggests people to peel off the film on the birkins but I wonder if the same thing applies to the cabat? I haven't had the chance to debut my cabat yet but I'll sure to update when it happens


----------



## mundodabolsa

I took the protective film off right away because I don't really care about scratches and stuff. 

I usually just stuff the cabat and let it flop in its dust bag.  I also had it hanging off the post in my bed for a few weeks but recently convinced myself that was stretching out the handles so I moved it. 

p.s. if we got bored of hearing about cabats, we wouldn't be on the purse forum.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I saw this pic today and didn't know where to post it since it's neither a celebrity nor an action shot of one of us. 

so this thread seems appropriate. enjoy the glimpse of a cabat. 





bill cunningham/nytimes


----------



## jburgh

I am a wannabe Cabat owner, but I would read this thread no matter what the reason.  Celebrate all things Bottega Veneta!

*foxie* - You might try stuffing your Cabat with those little nitrogen filled pillows that are used as packaging materials. So many companies are using them these days, I've been collecting them for stuffing my sleeping bags.


----------



## foxie-pooh

So chic! Love her look...and Hilary looks so cute peeking from behind


----------



## Sum

am not a cabat owner (yet) but i love it anyway. so keep the stories and picts coming

does the cabat come in a box? my BV bags and belts only came in sleeper bags.


----------



## PorscheGirl

I've bought my cabats at BV stores and took them home, so no shipping, and did not get boxes. I keep them in the sleeper bags. But they really are very hardy. Don't need to baby them, just use common sense.
I've taken the plastic off the plate of two, left it on the third. But it peels away after a while, so probably just leave it on till it peels off itself.

They really are the most amazing bags I've ever seen. I'm hoping just to collect cabats from now on, except for wanting a "knot" at some point.


----------



## mundodabolsa

^mine didn't come in a box. 

funny story about the box it did come in though... the day it was supposed to arrive I was antsy for the UPS man to show up, so when he buzzed the intercom downstairs and I let him into my office building of course I jumped out of my seat and met him on the stairs. 

I don't remember the exact exchange of words but I remember saying something like "the package today is for me right?" and he responded something like, "yeah, someone has sent you a big empty box" (because the cabat is so light).  and I remember thinking in my head, damm, if only the UPS man knew the "empty box" was worth 5k.


----------



## mundodabolsa

PorscheGirl said:


> They really are the most amazing bags I've ever seen. I'm hoping just to collect cabats from now on, except for wanting a "knot" at some point.



sounds like a perfect plan to me  I want a knot next as well. 


p.s. what do you have in your cabat collection? I feel like i've heard you mention several but I'm not 100% sure which ones.


----------



## PorscheGirl

mundodabolsa said:


> sounds like a perfect plan to me  I want a knot next as well.
> 
> 
> p.s. what do you have in your cabat collection? I feel like i've heard you mention several but I'm not 100% sure which ones.



I have a large noce, medium nero, and medium ottone.
And I love them all!
I use the large noce as my carry-on when I travel, and it barely shows any wear at all, although it's from the first season cabats were made!


----------



## mundodabolsa

^sounds like a perfectly balanced collection!

when was the first season cabats were made? :s

and also, you mentioned in another thread having them refurbished.  what was wrong with them, just regular wear and tear?


----------



## Bunkie

I love my cabat too.

One thing I would warn new cabat owners, *foxie*, is, watch out for the bottom corners.  Because they are so square ,they start to slightly wear.  My corners are lighter on my ebano than the rest of the bag due to wear... not sure what to do about that.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## foxie-pooh

I got a nice brown, ebano?, box with gold Bottega Veneta lettering, those waxy ribbon, and silver tissue paper along with the cabat...though it was overnighted to me with no charge! The box is on the small side though...don't really know how to squeeze it back after I took the bag out...lol...thanks for the suggestions everyone


----------



## PorscheGirl

mundodabolsa said:


> ^sounds like a perfectly balanced collection!
> 
> when was the first season cabats were made? :s
> 
> and also, you mentioned in another thread having them refurbished.  what was wrong with them, just regular wear and tear?



I think the first year was 2003. I got that by thinking about when I was in Maui, where I bought the first cabat. If anyone has any other info, please tell.

I bought the nero a year or so later.

I had the noce and nero refurbished just to freshen them up and moisturize the leather. They had no noticeable problem areas.


----------



## foxie-pooh

I believe Tomas had said that the cabat is the first bag he designed once he started working for Bottega and since he got the job in 2001...I assume the cabat first came out in 2001/2002?

Found the article



> * Weaving a lot to be desired*
> 
> 
> Last Updated: 12:01am BST /09/2003
> 
> 
> "This," says Tomas Maier, the creative director of Bottega Veneta, brandishing a big, chocolate leather bag, "is like a pair of sunglasses, a sports car or a dishwasher. It's engineered, functional, aesthetically pleasing, beautiful inside and out - and it works.
> 
> "It's my favourite bag, my dream bag, my old friend. It goes everywhere with me," he enthuses. "It's a pity it can't earn air miles, because it has flown many thousands in the past two years."
> In June 2001, Maier joined the Italian luxury leather goods company, which is now part of the Gucci Group, and presented his first collection for spring/summer 2002.
> "I travel back and forth between America and Europe once or twice a month. I just put a few clothes, a book and toiletries in the bag, fold my down jacket on top and then push it into the overhead locker. I use it as a pillow, too. And the best thing is that the older it gets - the more beaten up and run-down - the better it looks, just like an old velvet couch."
> The bag in question is the Cabat - which, appropriately, translates as "work sack". The large, rectangular tote looks as simple as a woven basket. And that, in essence, is its secret. It is handmade from 70 fettuccine-thin strips of leather, which are intricately woven through tiny slots. This creates a plaited effect, inside and out, which doubles the bag's strength.
> The technique was invented by Bottega Veneta in the Sixties, when the company was established in Vicenza. Bottega means "a place of work for artisans" and Veneta refers to the Veneto region of eastern Italy, where they are based.
> A bag such as the Cabat is, of course, both expensive (£2,495) and difficult to get hold of. The intensive labour that is involved in making each bag - two days' handiwork by two people - restricts production to a maximum of 200 of each style, each season, for worldwide distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomas Maier (top) and work in processThe Cabat is an unusual designer bag in another respect. It bears no logos, no initials, no bold brass or silver buckles and is devoid of a house check or stripe. Apart from the distinctive plaits, there is nothing that identifies it as being made by Bottega Veneta. This may seem perverse in the pricey world of luxury goods, where it is easy to spot a Gucci, Chanel, Prada or Fendi bag at a hundred paces, but the Cabat is a prime example of "stealth wealth".
> "Our customers have a true understanding of quality," says Maier. "They don't need a big logo or a shiny buckle to tell the world what they can afford to buy."
> Indeed, one of Bottega Veneta's credos translates as: "When your own initials are enough". This is a reference, perhaps, to their bespoke service, which includes handstitching, in leather, your initials inside the bag. As Maier explains, "We design for women who are very secure".
> The Cabat is just one of a clutch of Bottega Veneta's handmade bags. Other designs are even more exclusive. Each season, only 50 Bandolero bags, which are each hand-stitched with more than 150 pheasant feathers and cost £1,370, are made. And production of the Rosalina, an evening bag made from 250 hand-stitched rosebuds and tassels, is restricted to 50 pieces, which perhaps justifies its price tag of £1,420.
> 
> It is the distinctive plaiting, called doppio intrecciato, that is most associated with the label, and has attracted such fans as Jennifer Lopez, Claudia Schiffer, Madonna and Kylie Minogue. This trademark is recalled all around the company's Milan showroom - in the decor and the clothes. The cushions are made of the same slipper-soft, interwoven leather. It is echoed in the elbow patches on a sweater, and in the subtle decoration on a pair of white moccasins.
> "This is our heritage," says Maier. "It is very expensive to make, so we have to keep it special. It's not about weird design. It's about making something that is light, soft, beautiful and durable."
> He remembers his mother's Bottega Veneta bags from the Seventies: "They were woven, kind of hippy and slouchy, but they worked and they are still around. You just can't kill them."


----------



## Nymph

I'm DYING to own a Cabat! 

And I would to see again and again everyone's Cabats.. maybe with different outfits for different occasions!


----------



## mistikat

*foxie-pooh*, great article and great thread!


----------



## prestwick

question- how do people compare say the large Cabat to a 35mm Birkin? any thoughts? seems to me that the Cabat is much more usable...I don't own either right now


----------



## Mid-

Thanks for the fabulous article *foxie-pooh*!!

TM: "I use it as a pillow, too." --- He is with us!!
It is handmade from 70 fettuccine-thin strips of leather... --- No wonder I always get hungry when I see BV...

I do not own a cabat, but always love seeing and hearing about its beauty!!!


----------



## mistikat

*prestwick*, I do have a 35 cm Birkin and can tell you the obvious differences are that the Birkin cannot be carried on your shoulder, and it can be heavy empty depending on your choice of leather. I've seen the cabat in stores and my biggest concern is that it's completely open on the top. Since I don't own a car and am on public transit a lot, that was a worry for me although the bag is definitely gorgeous and very drool worthy!


----------



## annie9999

*foxie-pooh*- great article and great thread.  i have 2 medium cabats, noce and ottone.  i have to admit that i baby them quite a bit and don't use them as much as i should.  i store the cabat in it's sleeper with the original paper inside to maintain the shape.  i have one box that i use but i don't think it is at all necessary and it takes up a lot of space and makes getting the bag out a chore so i'll probably toss it.  
i don't have a birkin so i'm not sure of the differences except for the obvious ones but they are both fabulous and you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## rox_rocks

thanks for the article *foxie-pooh*...another cabat fanatic here 

mine is an ottone in the asian (small) size. it is my ultimate grab-and-go bag.

it did not come with a box, just a sleeper. I hardly store it since I use it a lot and it is still in very good shape. 

yes, it is wide open but my SA gave me a very useful tip and showed me how to use another BV sleeper bag (a smaller one) as an inner pouch for it and I have been using that as a drawstring bag inside my cabat. 

how does it compare to a birkin? in my opinion...they are both unique in their own way and I love them both


----------



## PorscheGirl

mistikat said:


> *prestwick*, I do have a 35 cm Birkin and can tell you the obvious differences are that the Birkin cannot be carried on your shoulder, and it can be heavy empty depending on your choice of leather. I've seen the cabat in stores and my biggest concern is that it's completely open on the top. Since I don't own a car and am on public transit a lot, that was a worry for me although the bag is definitely gorgeous and very drool worthy!



Mistikat,

When i bought my medium nero cabat, my SA asked if I'd like to have an inner tie.

She had the handbag repair shop (Arturo's on Little Santa Monica in Beverly Hills - they do amazing work, and BV sends things there for non-factory work) put in two little ties that simply tie around one of the woven strips. You can tie them across and then fold the cabat into its pyramid shape. It feels secure and looks good! And the ties can be removed anytime!


----------



## annie9999

omg, thanks so much *rox_rocks* and *PorscheGirl*- these are such great ideas.  if either of you have any pictures that would be great.  
the sleeper suggestion seems like it would work really well for flying when you  have to put your stuff in the overhead.


----------



## ms piggy

I still love the Cabat eventhough I think it looks better on others than on me. :s I can't stop staring when I see one (and I've even followed an OP Cabat around for a while). 

Thanks for the thread, been wanting to start one just for the Cabat. I think it's one of the best from BV.


----------



## PorscheGirl

annie9999 said:


> omg, thanks so much *rox_rocks* and *PorscheGirl*- these are such great ideas.  if either of you have any pictures that would be great.
> the sleeper suggestion seems like it would work really well for flying when you  have to put your stuff in the overhead.



Annie,

I have to say it never occurred to me to put my cabat in the overhead! I don't think I could do it!


----------



## PorscheGirl

annie9999 said:


> omg, thanks so much *rox_rocks* and *PorscheGirl*- these are such great ideas.  if either of you have any pictures that would be great.
> the sleeper suggestion seems like it would work really well for flying when you  have to put your stuff in the overhead.



Here are some pics of the ties, untied and tied:


----------



## stylefiend

I'm not yet a owner, but I will be soon...I'm still undecided between the uomo or the large, and the colour to pick. But being in Canada, there's practically no selection...Guess I must head to the states soon for some shopping. Yikes, my credit card is really going to take a hit!


----------



## annie9999

*PorscheGirl*- your cabat is tdf and i love the ties.  
your nero is a medium?  it looks so soft and beautiful.
do you have to specify where you want the ties?
thanks so much for the pictures and i don't think i could put my bag in the overhead either.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Great to see so many responses and suggestions! The barcelona cabat is made with calf skin, which smells a lot like Hermes's clemence, that had a bit more weight so mine folds up pretty easily...though I don't don't want the folded lines to be too apparent lol...

*Stylefiend- *I would not suggest uomo personally because it's quite large, very stiff and heavy...I think the soft floppiness is the charm behind a cabat therefore...it kinda defeat its purpose imo

Regarding the birkin vs cabat...it's a hard pick because I love both bags so much! With that said, I think both bags can co-exist peacefully, as their style and function varies a little...it boils down to what you want the bag for and how you plan to use it. But i must confess that the overexposure of  birkins kind of put me off the bag a little, and that's probably why I felt that the pleasure/high the barcelona cabat gave me was greater than any other birkins. The finish, the touch, and the texture are pure artistry...god, I speak as if I want to marry it


----------



## prestwick

*foxie-pooh- *I am not quite familiar with all the cabats..what do you mean by "barcelona" cabat..does it refer to the size or the material it is made out of...and what about "uomo"  is this an extra large cabat for men?


----------



## foxie-pooh

I think the name refers to the color and the material of the cabat...
Barcelona cabat is the calf skin platino ossidato cabat, and then there is the capri cabat which is the pastel mixed color cabat and the malindi cabat is the multicolor mixed cabat...I don't know if other cabats have names but these are the ones they have on the website


----------



## jburgh

The Barcelona Platinum Ossidato Cabat is my Holy Grail bag.  Pictures make me literally go weak in the knees. On the BV website, under Tomas picks, it is listed as a size large.  However, the measurements in the description are of the medium.  Does anyone know what is correct?  Now....will ya just look at this bag? I'm getting faint...


----------



## prestwick

thank you* foxie-pooh* and *jburgh*- yes , the BARCELONA bag is tdf!!!


----------



## jburgh

OMG, I just did a tPF search for "Platino Ossidato Cabat" and all the posts were mine, gushing about it.  Big surprise, eh? 

Do all Cabats have the ties at the sides?


----------



## PorscheGirl

annie9999 said:


> *PorscheGirl*- your cabat is tdf and i love the ties.
> your nero is a medium?  it looks so soft and beautiful.
> do you have to specify where you want the ties?
> thanks so much for the pictures and i don't think i could put my bag in the overhead either.



 Annie,

They did the ties for me. I didn't specify anything. Yes, it's a medium. Medium is a great size for an everyday purse!


----------



## foxie-pooh

*jburgh*-the cabat on the website is indeed large and that's the one that I got. The measurements however, are incorrectly listed as medium. The large measurements are listed under women's handbags, which is about 18 x 13x 7. If you think the large is too big, get the medium. You won't regret it, and I believe the medium is about $5900


----------



## jburgh

foxie-pooh said:


> *jburgh*-the cabat on the website is indeed large and that's the one that I got. The measurements however, are incorrectly listed as medium. The large measurements are listed under women's handbags, which is about 18 x 13x 7. If you think the large is too big, get the medium. You won't regret it, and I believe the medium is about $5900



Thanks, I think the large is a great size! What is the handle drop measurement?  Can you fit it over your shoulder?

Would you post some pics and a modeling pic in our new reference library?


----------



## foxie-pooh

I've posted some picturese on my thread http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/omg-betches-its-finally-here-256272-3.html
the handles can fit over a light sweater or blazer, but anything bigger would be a little problematic...


----------



## BookerMoose

I'm just not seeing enough Cabat pictures here...  Those of us who can only look and drool need something more!


----------



## jeanhsiung

Here's a photo of my Peltro Cabat...


----------



## aki_sato

jburgh said:


> The Barcelona Platinum Ossidato Cabat is my Holy Grail bag.  Pictures make me literally go weak in the knees. On the BV website, under Tomas picks, it is listed as a size large.  However, the measurements in the description are of the medium.  Does anyone know what is correct?  Now....will ya just look at this bag? I'm getting faint...




This is beyond beautiful 

I can totally relate to your going weak in the knee *Jburgh *cos I am fully salivating there  
What a gorgeous bag..


----------



## aki_sato

jeanhsiung said:


> Here's a photo of my Peltro Cabat...



So pretty *Jeanhsiung* 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mundodabolsa

wow wow wow * jeanhsiung *, that is stunning!! 

is it the mini/asian size?  

what a color, I'm swooning over here


----------



## jburgh

*jeanhsiung* - Your peltro Cabat is amazing.  These metallics are so beautiful.  Please add your picture to our reference library, too....in the Cabat, and in the metallics section.  Please, you too *foxie-pooh*.


----------



## catabie

little late to the party...everyone's cabat is drool worthy!!

here is my shy little one that hasnt come out and play for a while..

ottone cabat 07


----------



## annie9999

hi catabie, 
your bag is beautiful.
haven't seen you around for a while.
hope all is well.


----------



## mundodabolsa

you know, I really, really thought I only needed one cabat in my life.  but all these beautiful pictures are making it hard to resist more. 

* catabie * I always love your cabat pictures!


----------



## catabie

thanks *annie9999 *and* mundodabolsa*!

been busy being a lurker rather than a poster...and also try to focus a bit more on jewelry nowadays.


----------



## ling0882434

a quicky q, can i get cabat in dept stores?


----------



## catabie

^ nope, they are only sold in the boutiques i think.


----------



## annie9999

i think catabie is correct- only boutiques.
*catabie*- glad everything is ok.  
your bv and h collection is amazing, i'm sure your jewelry is tdf.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Does the cabat handles stretch out over time? I've seen many pictures of cabats with handles longer than mine and I wonder if this is common to all cabats or you must load the bag to an extend to see the stretching?

Giles Bensimon with his stretched handles


----------



## jeanhsiung

mundodabolsa said:


> wow wow wow *jeanhsiung *, that is stunning!!
> 
> is it the mini/asian size?
> 
> what a color, I'm swooning over here


 
It is the Asian size, I bought it in May 2007.


----------



## uclaboi

Oh... this thread is making me want to get another Cabat...

Love reading all the posts.

The Cabat comes in Asian size (small, only sold in Asia), Medium, Large, and Uomo (extra large).

Different leather used: Croc, Ostrich, Lizard, Chevre, Vachette, patent leather, sueded leather, nappa umbria, and calf.

They are only sold in BV boutiques.


----------



## catabie

^ a croc cabat will be in my dream tonight!!

also, i was chatting with my SA today and how i say that the opening sometimes is too big that i am scared things may fall off.  She told me BV can put magnetic closure on there for me and it takes about two weeks.  i thought this may be informative for those who are interested.

nero cabat here i come!


----------



## Mid-

Good to see you, *catabie*!! How's your little one?



catabie said:


> ^ a croc cabat will be in my dream tonight!!
> 
> also, i was chatting with my SA today and how i say that the opening sometimes is too big that i am scared things may fall off. She told me *BV can put magnetic closure* on there for me and it takes about two weeks. i thought this may be informative for those who are interested.
> 
> nero cabat here i come!


 
This is indeed informative... I might want it if I ever venture out for cabat!!


----------



## foxie-pooh

A croc cabat is my ultimate bag! I'll kill for the large marble croc cabat that they had couple seasons ago...

*uclaboi-* you should get another cabat too ! which one do you have in mind? 

*catabie- *nero cabat is so classic, you must get one before the next price hike


----------



## stylefiend

Magnetic closures? That's such a fantastic idea! Too bad though the only way for me to buy one is to travel all the way to NYC, and I don't think I would be spending 2 weeks there 

I think I'm ready for the nero. Is there a known price hike?


----------



## foxie-pooh

Not sure...but it's always a possibility for the current season as the price hike hit around May of last year


----------



## catabie

^medium nero cabat is $4700 and the large one is $5800.  i know this coz I just called my SA regarding the price.

you can call my SA in Atlantic City-Elena Greenwood and she will be happy to help you on the magnetic closures if you purchase a cabat.


----------



## ling0882434

how many and where do they place the mag closure, i still kinda like the idea of leather strap. tighting it make the bag into a different shape, more dynamic i guess 

i just called my state store and the sa was so nice to explain all her stock and tell me i can try them "risk free"!!! they send me several and keep my cc record, i keep the one i like and ship back the rest.


----------



## uclaboi

foxie-pooh said:


> *uclaboi-* you should get another cabat too ! which one do you have in mind?


 
You KNOW which I'm eyeing right now...    My poor credit card...


----------



## stylefiend

Does anyone have a cabat with exotic leathers? Are those special orders only?


----------



## catabie

*uclaboi*  i have a feeling the croc cabat is on your wishlist...am i right?


----------



## PorscheGirl

It sounds awful, since I am awaiting my SO lizard cabat, but the croc cabat is my ultimate wish. I never expect to own it, though!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Seriously...who do I need to sleep with to get a large croc cabat 
...but I think *uclaboi* is planning to be my cabat twin ...what's gonna happen to your croc lave massenger then ?


----------



## catabie

OMG! lizard cabat! *PorscheGirl* once you get it, please share pics of that beauty.


----------



## uclaboi

catabie said:


> *uclaboi* i have a feeling the croc cabat is on your wishlist...am i right?


 
*catabie* - Haha... I wish!  But as much as I love exotics and Cabats, the 2 together does not appeal to me... except for *porschegirl*'s iron/brass lizard Cabat .  I think it is harder to appreciate the beauty of the exotic skins with the intrecciato.


----------



## uclaboi

foxie-pooh said:


> ...what's gonna happen to your croc lave massenger then ?


 
:true:... I still want that coco lave messenger, but I  your Cabat, too!  What to do, what to do...


----------



## ms piggy

^ Get both *uclaboi*! :devil: 

Seriously, I agree with you croc is best appreciated in one full piece. For exotics, lizards looked the best in Cabat. Second ostrich.


----------



## Nymph

PorscheGirl said:


> It sounds awful, since I am awaiting my SO lizard cabat, but the croc cabat is my ultimate wish. I never expect to own it, though!





OMLordy... You HAVE to share pics when you get that SO! What size did you get it in? The large that I saw was TDF! 

I recently borrowed a large Nero Cabat for an overnight work trip, and boy, do I NEED one for myself... Still trying to convince the bf that plonking down so much money for a bag is an investment


----------



## PorscheGirl

Nymph said:


> OMLordy... You HAVE to share pics when you get that SO! What size did you get it in? The large that I saw was TDF!
> 
> I recently borrowed a large Nero Cabat for an overnight work trip, and boy, do I NEED one for myself... Still trying to convince the bf that plonking down so much money for a bag is an investment



I got it in medium. That's the size I tried on in the store, but didn't get. Then they were sold out, so I SO'd it. I use my medium cabats as everyday purses. The large size is too big for that, at least for me it is.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Just wanna put together some random cabat pictures

large ottone cabat






medium patent cabat





Original large ebano cabat?


----------



## foxie-pooh

Medium ostrich cabat





Medium Peltro cabat





Limo? Marble? Large Croc cabat


----------



## stylefiend

Thanks for the pics, *foxie-pooh*. The ostrich cabat is so beautiful. One day, I'm going to SO one.


----------



## uclaboi

foxie-pooh said:


> Limo? Marble? Large Croc cabat


 
Thanks for posting the pics, *foxie*.  This is the Limo Cocco Lave Cabat.  Yum!  The messenger that I want is this exact color.  I think the croc in Limo color is the BEST, because you could see the croc skin's texture so well.  Notice the handle of this Cabat... what a beauty  

*Ms piggy* - we totally think alike!


----------



## C_24

^I have to agreee! As lovely as this Croc cabat looks, I think there`s just too much going on, plan Croc would be more appealing to me.

I have never touched BV`s Cocco Lave, but I came across the runway Lanvin bag in sueded croc and I couldn`t take my hands off, the textrur was so OMG divine!


----------



## ms piggy

^^ I love the handle only of the Limo Cocco Lave Cabat. LOL.


----------



## Nymph

foxie-pooh said:


> Medium Peltro cabat



That's my one true love!!! Peltro... I wish I had known you when you were still around


----------



## catabie

oh that ostrich and croc cabats

looks like the croc cabat pic is from a hong kong newspaper group.  maybe i will find one this time around in HK and finally get to see it IRL!


----------



## jburgh

please, please, please add these pics to the reference library in the Cabat and color threads!!!


----------



## button

Do you like the patent leather cabat? Or the matte leather one is better?


----------



## mundodabolsa

^definitely the matte leather.  The patent cabats are soooo stiff and it sort of ruins the bag to me.  I find the cabat special because it's refined but not stuffy, the slouchiness makes it casual enough.  Also, the fact that it's an open-topped tote doesn't bother me as the bag sort of molds around the stuff you put in it and if you put it down somewhere, the top sort of flops over to cover and protect your stuff. The patent doesn't do that, as far as I know.  I've played with one in a boutique but obviously not owned one so I can't say if they soften with time.


----------



## PorscheGirl

mundodabolsa said:


> ^definitely the matte leather.  The patent cabats are soooo stiff and it sort of ruins the bag to me.  I find the cabat special because it's refined but not stuffy, the slouchiness makes it casual enough.  Also, the fact that it's an open-topped tote doesn't bother me as the bag sort of molds around the stuff you put in it and if you put it down somewhere, the top sort of flops over to cover and protect your stuff. The patent doesn't do that, as far as I know.  I've played with one in a boutique but obviously not owned one so I can't say if they soften with time.



Agreed. I considered one in the store, but it was too stiff and also a bit flashy, all that patent!


----------



## annie9999

i agree with *mundodabolsa* and *PorscheGirl*.  too flashy and stiff.  i had considered one for a while because i thought it might be impervious to rain/snow but my sa said not so.  it may show marks.
i saw someone carrying one on the street the other day and it looked stiff, really beautiful but stiff.  i prefer the softer look.


----------



## ling0882434

a quick q about the leather. r they resistant to water? i hate to check weather channel every morning


----------



## annie9999

don't really know for sure.
i have been using nappa umbria cabat that has been sprayed when it is raining and so far so good but it hasn't really gotten totally wet so i'm not sure.
also nappa umbria is somewhat tonal anyway so it may be less likely to show water marks.  my sa says it will be fine.


----------



## button

Thanks to* mundodabolsa*, *PorscheGirl *and *annie9999*. Thanks for the honest opinions. I don't know what color I will buy, but surely not the patent one!


----------



## mundodabolsa

ling0882434 said:


> a quick q about the leather. r they resistant to water? i hate to check weather channel every morning



my nero cabat has gotten very wet before with 0 problems, but it is black, so that's not suprising. 

in general though my BVs do fine in regular rain.


----------



## Nymph

mundodabolsa said:


> my nero cabat has gotten very wet before with 0 problems, but it is black, so that's not suprising.
> 
> in general though my BVs do fine in regular rain.


 


I haven't soaked my BVs before, but I'm really pleased to hear that you have, but your Cabat (despite all that huge expense of leather) turned out fine!


----------



## button

How many colors does the cabat come in?


----------



## foxie-pooh

The classic colors that are offered all year long include nero, ebano, and noce. Seasonal limited edition colors may only be available for SO at this time unless it's current. Past colors included yellow, red, orange, peltro, old petra, limo, ottone, and platino ossidato for the current season. There are also some mixed colors and exotics. There might be more colors but these are what I've seen in the recent years...


----------



## foxie-pooh

Found a picture of the brass/iron lizard cabat







and a large ostrich cabat


----------



## button

thanks foxie-pooh


----------



## PorscheGirl

foxie-pooh,

Where'd you find the pic of the brass-iron cabat? That's the one I'm waiting for!


----------



## stylefiend

OMG. the brass/iron one is TDF!!!  Any idea about the cost?


----------



## foxie-pooh

I think it's from last season's catalog...don't really remember the price but I think it was around $16K?


----------



## annie9999

*PorscheGirl*- that cabat is fantastic.  the insert is tdf.  can't wait until you get it.  did you get the medium or the large?


----------



## PorscheGirl

I got the medium. I use my cabats as "hold everything" purses. I can't wait either!


----------



## stylefiend

Such a lucky girl, *PorscheGirl*. Can't wait until you get it...hope you will share some pics.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I can't wait to see your pics * porschegirl *, we're all going to live vicariously through you when it arrives. 

so, * foxie *, have you taken the new cabat out yet? any wearing experience stories?


----------



## foxie-pooh

Medisum Old petra cabat


----------



## Kellybag

I am waiting on my birkin and then one of these gorgeous bags are next!


----------



## mundodabolsa

^which one are you pining for * kellybag *?


----------



## ms piggy

Absolutely love the OP Cabat!


----------



## Mid-

I saw Ottone Cabat and Barcelona Platinum Ossidato Cabat at a boutique today. Gosh both are so incredibly beautiful!! Barcelona was a bit too Gladiator for me so I played with Ottone for good 30 minutes. 

The SA said that Tomas Maier recently came to the boutique and spoke extremely passionate about the Cabat, and that he has never seen anyone who loves a particular bag as much as Tomas does. Cabat is Tomas' precious baby indeed.

With such love, Tomas would not allow my humble request to make my love campana in ottone...:cry: But.. Cabat.. just.. does not.. work... for me!!! waaaagghhh!!


----------



## Mid-

Oh and one more thing.  The SA said that they can put ties but not magnets on Cabat.


----------



## jburgh

*foxie-pooh* - These Cabats are making me woozy.  They are so beautiful.

I have a BV noob question, though ...Do all Cabats have the ties at the inner sides?


----------



## foxie-pooh

Finally got to wear my ossidato cabat


----------



## catabie

^ looking good.

i wonder about the magnetic closure that my SA was talking about too b'c it just seems that they would possibly damage the bag if they do so.  and that's my hesitation of ever doing it.  thank god there is a boutique opening in my area soon so i can actually go and ask personally.  a tie makes more sense than a magnetic closure IMO.


----------



## annie9999

*foxie-pooh*- thanks so much for the action pic.  you look fantastic.  how did you like using your bag?  it must have been fabulous.  it is tdf.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Thanks for the kind words! It was very easy to use, though the calf can get heavy when compared to the regular nappa...however, it was still a little lighter than my mom's 35cm birkin when she asked me to hold for her 
The best thing about it is how much it holds, by the end of the day it was loaded with articles of clothing, it got too hot, and small shopping bags so it's really a work horse type of bags! I was also surprised at how I could actually fit it over my coat. It's great


----------



## Mid-

*foxie-pooh*, looking absolutely cool!!  love how the ossidato catches the light.

*catabie*, that's exactly what the SA said to me.  He showed me how cabat is made and said you can't really put magnets in once it's all woven.  Maybe they could put magnets during the weaving process if you SO?  I don't know...


----------



## stylefiend

Wow, *foxie-pooh*, it looks amazing. I still have to get my first (most likely nero, although I'm not sure about the size anymore), but maybe my second would be something fun like the ossidato.


So, the ties are optional then? I.e., they don't come as part of the bag?


----------



## C_24

*foxie-pooh*, you`re like rocking this bag! Great outfit, too. Love the colour of those pants and where is your coat from if I may ask? Missed out on getting a good one this winter...


----------



## foxie-pooh

The coat is actually Burberry Prorsum, I love it


----------



## C_24

^I guessed it! It`s this one, right?

Christopher Bailey is beside Tomas Maier and Stefano Pilati one of my fashion heroes!

Okay, sorry for hijacking this thread: Go Cabat, Go!


----------



## Nymph

You rock the Ossidato Cabat so well, *foxie-pooh*!


----------



## catabie

foxie-pooh said:


> The coat is actually Burberry Prorsum, I love it




impeccable taste you have there


----------



## foxie-pooh

Thanks all! Yeah..*C_24 *that's the one...except mine is a mix of navy/grey/black instead of a solid color...I was actually debating between this coat and a Bottega coat before, but the Bottega was a little overwhelming on my frame so I got this one instead...it's still a little big because they didn't have a 46...so I got the 48 instead, but I had wanted to wear it with something thick underneath so it worked out fine...


----------



## ling0882434

another silly q, can one special order cabat and have her initials inside the bag?


----------



## uclaboi

ling0882434 said:


> another silly q, can one special order cabat and have her initials inside the bag?


 
Yes, for 30% mark up.  Oouch.


----------



## uclaboi

*fooxie*, love your action pics and the BP coat.


----------



## waternfish

hey guys, just want to seek opinion on the best color as one's 1st cabat?


----------



## jburgh

Here is my Cabat question.  I've asked it before but no one answered.  One more time...
Are the ties at the side of the Cabat standard equipment?


----------



## mundodabolsa

waternfish said:


> hey guys, just want to seek opinion on the best color as one's 1st cabat?



so the "1st" part means you're going to have more than one?  in that case, the logical advice is to start with a neutral, since they're less expensive.  that way you can make sure the cabat is your cup of tea before going for one of the more expensive ones. 

however, if $$ is not an issue and one of the more rare, more beautiful ones like the ottone or ossidato options make your heart flutter, by all means, be bold!! 



jburgh said:


> Here is my Cabat question.  I've asked it before but no one answered.  One more time...
> Are the ties at the side of the Cabat standard equipment?



definitely not standard equipment.  and I think you have to sort of know that the option exists because it's never been mentioned/offered to me.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Yeah...I don't think the ties are standard...however, I have seen many fakes with the side ties...but honestly I don't really think it's necessary, maybe it could be nice as an option but you don't really need it


----------



## ling0882434

foxie-pooh said:


> Yeah...I don't think the ties are standard...however, I have seen many fakes with the side ties...but honestly I don't really think it's necessary, maybe it could be nice as an option but you don't really need it


 
fake cabat already exists?? i hope it's not going to look exactly like the real one plz


----------



## ling0882434

uclaboi said:


> Yes, for 30% mark up. Oouch.


 
30%??? my wallet would feel the pain


----------



## jeanhsiung

ling0882434 said:


> fake cabat already exists?? i hope it's not going to look exactly like the real one plz


 
Yes, they do exist and unfortunately they do look exactly as the real ones...especially for the basic colors...


----------



## waternfish

mundodabolsa said:


> so the "1st" part means you're going to have more than one? in that case, the logical advice is to start with a neutral, since they're less expensive. that way you can make sure the cabat is your cup of tea before going for one of the more expensive ones.
> 
> however, if $$ is not an issue and one of the more rare, more beautiful ones like the ottone or ossidato options make your heart flutter, by all means, be bold!!
> 
> 
> 
> really hope so.=P just found lots of amazing colors posted here & i found myself want them all. i'm not sure which one to go for.
> i was thinking black, but as seeing someone said that the fake ones in the classic color really looks just like the real one, i'm even more confused by now.
> do u recommend a particular color if i want it comes in soft leather and not in light colors.
> thx a lot again^^
Click to expand...


----------



## ling0882434

saw the ostrich in person, seriously drooling


----------



## warmhaus

Great thread and valuable info on cabat!  I bought a medium nero cabat last year and love every second of it when carrying it out even in the rain!  I found that bag very neutral and suitable in the workplace environment.  
As for storing the cabat I place tissue papers inside the bag to maintain its shape, lay flat and put it inside the gift box.  
I have a question about the leather ties, can I go to the store and have it done?  Do they charge a fee for that? TIA!


----------



## ling0882434

warmhaus said:


> Great thread and valuable info on cabat! I bought a medium nero cabat last year and love every second of it when carrying it out even in the rain! I found that bag very neutral and suitable in the workplace environment.
> As for storing the cabat I place tissue papers inside the bag to maintain its shape, lay flat and put it inside the gift box.
> I have a question about the leather ties, can I go to the store and have it done? Do they charge a fee for that? TIA!


 
i believe my store only provide recommendation where to get the closure done but not the service itself.


----------



## waternfish

ling0882434 said:


> i believe my store only provide recommendation where to get the closure done but not the service itself.


ling, meaning that u work for BV?


----------



## SaskiaS

Hey Ladies.

Is the Barcelona Cabat a Limited Edition?

Or is it available? I think it says on the BV Site.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Yes and Yes. It is limited for 500 pieces and is currently available for purchase at the boutiques


----------



## ling0882434

waternfish said:


> ling, meaning that u work for BV?


 
nah, i wish (imagine i'd work for free coz all my income will go directly back to the bags), i asked my sa the same question and this is the answer i got


----------



## waternfish

ling0882434 said:


> nah, i wish (imagine i'd work for free coz all my income will go directly back to the bags), i asked my sa the same question and this is the answer i got


i guess u just spend lots of money in BV bags even though u do not work for them now, am i right? =P btw, do the sales get any discount?
i'm planning to by cabat by the end of this easter. My very 1st BV bag.^^


----------



## Nymph

^ BV bags do go on sale at 30% at the end of the season. However as the Cabat is considered a classic style, they don't ever go on sale. All the better reason to buy sooner than later!


----------



## ling0882434

just got a call from my local store that they cant put the leather string closure for me. could anyone tell me which store could provide this service? i'd rather buy from that store and ask to ship to me. thx!


----------



## waternfish

Nymph said:


> ^ BV bags do go on sale at 30% at the end of the season. However as the Cabat is considered a classic style, they don't ever go on sale. All the better reason to buy sooner than later!


that's true. but as there are only shops in london, i'll try to go there as soon as possible^^


----------



## PorscheGirl

ling0882434 said:


> just got a call from my local store that they cant put the leather string closure for me. could anyone tell me which store could provide this service? i'd rather buy from that store and ask to ship to me. thx!



The store in Beverly Hills has a certain handbag repair shop do it. Ask for Sonia, she's my SA.


----------



## waternfish

Nymph said:


> ^ BV bags do go on sale at 30% at the end of the season. However as the Cabat is considered a classic style, they don't ever go on sale. All the better reason to buy sooner than later!


and my question means: the sales in bv shop, do they get extra discount?


----------



## C_24

^Oh, you mean the SAs?

All employees of the Gucci Group get 50% off at their "own" brand and 30% at any other GG brand such as YSL, Balenciaga...


----------



## Nymph

And even then, the employee staff discount does not extend to the Cabat. I know. I've asked :shame:


----------



## C_24

^Wow, I didn`t know that...


----------



## catabie

this is so confusing. i need to ask the manager about the cabat closure.  my SA said you can put magnetic closure which i thought was totally odd.  a string will be nice considering how widely open it is.


----------



## waternfish

just got my cabat today, and here is my question: as it is an original black, and i also comfirmed with the sales that it is nero they called, why it is marked as limited edition of 500 pieces?


----------



## foxie-pooh

All cabats are limited, including the classic colors. Whereas the seasonal colors are limited for the production of that season only, it is to my understanding that the classics are limited by the year. For example, there will be only 500 of your black cabat produced this year...once they are gone, you have to wait until next year to get it


----------



## waternfish

uclaboi said:


> Oh... this thread is making me want to get another Cabat...
> 
> Love reading all the posts.
> 
> The Cabat comes in Asian size (small, only sold in Asia), Medium, Large, and Uomo (extra large).
> 
> Different leather used: Croc, Ostrich, Lizard, Chevre, Vachette, patent leather, sueded leather, nappa umbria, and calf.
> 
> They are only sold in BV boutiques.


which kind of leather is Vachette?


----------



## foxie-pooh

Firm cowhide


----------



## spendalot

It has never occured to me to ask the SA for the price of the cabat. I just assumed its out of my league 

So...how does the price of the cabat compare to the birkin?


----------



## annie9999

*spendalot*- the price of the cabat varies depending on the size and the leather.  as does the birkin.  if you want a medium nappa cabat i think it would be around 5,000 and a birkin in clemance 30 cm is probably around 8,000 maybe a little over and in usd.  i'm sure others will know the exact ranges but thankfully haven't bought in a while.  hth.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Yea...all the prices of the current season cabat are listed in usd on the bottega website. Birkin 30 is now around 7600 and 35 is 8300 so the cabat is still priced lower when compared to the birkins


----------



## Miva

foxie-pooh said:


> I believe Tomas had said that the cabat is the first bag he designed once he started working for Bottega and since he got the job in 2001...I assume the cabat first came out in 2001/2002?
> 
> Found the article



Thank you , grate article :okay:


----------



## mlbags

spendalot said:


> It has never occured to me to ask the SA for the price of the cabat. I just assumed its out of my league
> 
> So...how does the price of the cabat compare to the birkin?


 
*spendalot*, I believe you are in Singapore and I happen to be checking up on the Cabat lately so I'm able to let you know the current prices.

These prices here are for the Asian-sized Cabats:
S$6100'ish - Cabats in classic colours (Nero, Ebano, Noce)
S$6800'ish - Cabat in Ottone
S$7810      - Cabat in Platino Ossidato


----------



## Anhzie

*sigh* I have decided that my next BV (which I will be saving up for and will take a VERY long time to get) will have to be a beautiful Cabat! Hopefully in a color like Ottone or something very intriguing :o)


----------



## mundodabolsa

^it will be totally worth it, I promise.  I've felt very little need to get any new bags once I started to use my nero cabat almost daily.


----------



## piperlu

I love the look of the Cabat and can only hope that one day I will have one.


----------



## mundodabolsa

can any of you ladies (or gentlemen...) tell me what sort of cabat "spa" services exist? my nero one has a bit of wear/discoloration on the corners.  it's not something that bothers me in the least but in a few weeks it will be a year since I got it, so I figured if there are any services like corner re-dyeing that they take care of within a year, I should take advantage! 

anyone know?


----------



## annie9999

i sent one of mine in before the year but it didn't need any special things done.
it looked great when i got it back.
question- after having the nero for almost a year- are you enjoying her.
do you have a large or medium?


----------



## temptai

foxie-pooh said:


> It is limited for 500 pieces and is currently available for purchase at the boutiques


 

Hi foxie-pooh, is the Cabat limited to 500 pieces per color and size? Or limited to 500 pieces per year per color and size?

I have a large Cabat in ebano which has still not been used. Its price in Singapore (USD7725) is comparable to a Birkin (USD8000). Even though Birkins have a waiting list, the Cabat seems like a much rarer piece. Do you know how many Birkins are produced a year? Because of the Cabat's rarity in public appearances, I'm more inclined to rank it higher on my internal score card!


----------



## Olympia177

My ULTIMATE BV is a medium cabat in Ottone. I will definately be making an SO someday for this item....I have been dreaming of it since I saw it at the waikiki BV last x-mas!!!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

annie9999 said:


> i sent one of mine in before the year but it didn't need any special things done.
> it looked great when i got it back.
> question- after having the nero for almost a year- are you enjoying her.
> do you have a large or medium?



a medium, I LOVE it. It's the perfect bag for me, very suited to my style too. 

so a regular touch up within a year is free?


----------



## annie9999

mundodabolsa said:


> a medium, I LOVE it. It's the perfect bag for me, very suited to my style too.
> 
> so a regular touch up within a year is free?


the "spa" treatment was free.
glad you are enjoying your cabat.


----------



## doreenjoy

I think the boutiques are a little flexible about the cost of the spa treatment. A friend of mine brought some old vintage bags in (from the 1970's) and the boutique sent them to spa for no charge. Maybe because there was no damage to repair, maybe because she was picking up an expensive order when she dropped them off.


----------



## Jellyblob

Hi, I'm new to this forum.  I love BV and have many of their bags but my all time faves are the cabats.  I have four.  They are all mediums and I have them in Ebano, Noce, Ottone and OP.  I must say that I have seen quite a few OPs around (I'm residing in Singapore) but none of the other cabats I own.  Weird isn't it? I used to be afraid that my stuff would fall out of my cabat (when I first bought it) since it has no closure but it has never happened before. Hence cabat number 2,3,4...

Thanks for starting this thread!  I'm glad I joined TPF.


----------



## MNS

*Jellyblob*, 4 Cabats?  Impressive!  Let me know if you ever want to sell your OP Cabat.


----------



## Sum

Jellyblob, we'd be really happy if you can share picts of your wonderful cabat collection


----------



## Jellyblob

Hi *Sum*, the pics are in the thread for the SS 2009 collection.  Hope you like them!


----------



## foxie-pooh

There seems to be a resurgence of cabats on the forum lately...I can't help but dig up this old thread and revive it!


----------



## mundodabolsa

^did you get a new one?! I couldn't tell from your new action pics if that's your ossidato cabat in just odd lighting or if it's a different one entirely...


----------



## foxie-pooh

It's the same one...does it look really different?


----------



## jeshika

hello and welcome!

4 cabats!!!!  can i raid your closet?! i've seen 2 ottone cabats in Singapore... at the same time too, at the Chanel boutique. they were friends and were in the boutique together... (was it you, Jellyblob?) but i haven't seen any other cabats since then. but then again, i'm only home a month each year so i can't really say...



Jellyblob said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum.  I love BV and have many of their bags but my all time faves are the cabats.  I have four.  They are all mediums and I have them in Ebano, Noce, Ottone and OP.  I must say that I have seen quite a few OPs around (I'm residing in Singapore) but none of the other cabats I own.  Weird isn't it? I used to be afraid that my stuff would fall out of my cabat (when I first bought it) since it has no closure but it has never happened before. Hence cabat number 2,3,4...
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread!  I'm glad I joined TPF.


----------



## jeshika

there is a loose thread in my PO mini cabat... where the handle is... do you think they can fix it easily? the last thing i want them to do is take it away from me for months and months and send it away to timbucktoo...


----------



## mundodabolsa

foxie-pooh said:


> It's the same one...does it look really different?



could be my monitor, it looks almost like the new ash color to me!  nonetheless, love the action pics so much, thanks for those 

edit.... eh, nevermind, just looked again, it can totally see the real color now.  my eyes must have been tired when I looked yesterday...


----------



## PorscheGirl

Jellyblob,

I'm with you. I have 4 also. Large noce, medium nero, ottone, and iron and brass lizard. It's become so that the cabat is the only bag I really carry, or really look at each season to decide if I want something new!


----------



## prestwick

*PorscheGirl*- I am thinking that a cabat will be my next purchase .. which size cabat do you prefer? do you always tuck the sides in? Being in LA I am assuming you hardly wear an overcoat, but have you worn a cabat with a coat and does it work over the shoulder with a coat.. TIA


----------



## spendalot

I really want another in medium! Wondering if I should get the classic colours or wait for BV to come up with something special.

By the way, have you people posted pics of your delicious cabats on the reference section? There are so few cabats there it's so pathetic. I need to see more to help me decide! Thanks.


----------



## mundodabolsa

prestwick said:


> *PorscheGirl*- I am thinking that a cabat will be my next purchase .. which size cabat do you prefer? do you always tuck the sides in? Being in LA I am assuming you hardly wear an overcoat, but have you worn a cabat with a coat and does it work over the shoulder with a coat.. TIA



I wear my medium cabat with my winter coats in NY daily with no problem. 

but speaking of which... it would help to know that the handles on my nero cabat have stretched out a ton.  the bag sits a good 2-3 inches lower on my body than with my ossidato cabat, which has been used significantly less than my nero one (and is also simply a much more rigid leather.)


----------



## annie9999

mundodabolsa said:


> I wear my medium cabat with my winter coats in NY daily with no problem.
> 
> but speaking of which... it would help to know that the handles on my nero cabat have stretched out a ton.  the bag sits a good 2-3 inches lower on my body than with my ossidato cabat, which has been used significantly less than my nero one (and is also simply a much more rigid leather.)


i have heard the nappa handles do stretch; glad to know it is true.
i want a large ebano and would like to wear it over the shoulder in the winter.
my others aren't nappa and so far no stretching; they still go over the shoulder in the winter but not what i would call easily.
question- does anyone use the large as an everyday bag?


----------



## shopaholicious

This is such an awesome thread!  I don't have one yet but it is a serious piece of art.  I saw and touched a mixed pastel Cabat about a year ago.  It was simply amazing!  Anyone has a picture of it?


----------



## PorscheGirl

prestwick said:


> *PorscheGirl*- I am thinking that a cabat will be my next purchase .. which size cabat do you prefer? do you always tuck the sides in? Being in LA I am assuming you hardly wear an overcoat, but have you worn a cabat with a coat and does it work over the shoulder with a coat.. TIA



Prestwick,

I use the large size mainly for travel. I use the medium size as my everyday bag. I have worn it with a coat, and it depends on the coat, how heavy is the coat, whether it fits comfortably over the shoulder. I tuck the sides in when I'm in a crowd and I want to feel more secure, otherwise I like the big basket look. Hope this helps!


----------



## annie9999

love the cabat and want to get another.  i want nappa, to use it as an everyday bag and can't decide if i want a large or medium.
i want this new one to be really light and easy.
i have ottone in medium and grigio in large.  
i love the ottone and the grigio is goat skin or vachetta and really heavy.
my dilemma is that i love the medium size and it works but i would also like to try something new.  unfortunately the large is a lot more money on top of already being a very expensive bag so i want to get it right.
does anyone use the large everyday and what are the positives and negatives?
*PorscheGirl*- is there any specific reasons why you don't use your large as an everyday bag?


----------



## PorscheGirl

I don't use my large cabat as an everyday bag because it feels a bit too unwieldy. But for the right person, I think it makes a great statement!


----------



## oj_lo

shopaholicious said:


> This is such an awesome thread! I don't have one yet but it is a serious piece of art. I saw and touched a mixed pastel Cabat about a year ago. It was simply amazing! Anyone has a picture of it?


is this the one? veneziano cabat from ss08


----------



## spendalot

*oj_lo*, I love this cabat. Is it nappa leather? Does it get colour transferred easily? Do put this beauty in the reference thread if you haven't already


----------



## oj_lo

spendalot said:


> *oj_lo*, I love this cabat. Is it nappa leather? Does it get colour transferred easily? Do put this beauty in the reference thread if you haven't already


 
its nappa capri = lambskin with a slight sheen on it. i just posted to the style reference page.


----------



## annie9999

*oj_lo*- beautiful cabat.
great color, enjoy.
what size cabat is this?


----------



## annie9999

PorscheGirl said:


> I don't use my large cabat as an everyday bag because it feels a bit too unwieldy. But for the right person, I think it makes a great statement!


*PorscheGirl*- thanks so much for your answer.
that was exactly my concern.
i think the cabat is so beautiful in the large but i was concerned about that very issue.
it is a lot of bag.  i think i'll have to give it some more thought.


----------



## BagEssence

Can't wait to go to HK BV boutiques and finally lay my hands on the asian size cabat.   ooohh, I do hope they have stocks.....


----------



## oj_lo

annie9999 said:


> *oj_lo*- beautiful cabat.
> great color, enjoy.
> what size cabat is this?


 
it's medium.


----------



## bgarmstr

Hello, I'm looking to buy 1 or 2 large Cabats in Ebano and/or Nero (an excellent size for work for me and all the other stuff I tend to carry), but am undecided on the material.  My local Bottega store only had them in nappa and calf, and I was shocked at how very flimsy/structureless the nappa style was, yet how firm/structured the calf style was for the same bag.  Do any of you know how other materials, beyond croc (way too expensive), hold up in the Cabat in terms of structure?  I'm interested in the lizard, ostrich, and goat materials in particular on a scale of 1 to 10 (with 1 being as structureless as the nappa and 10 being as structured as the calf)?  

Also, if anyone has a lizard, ostrich, or goat Cabat in solid Ebano or Nero please let me know.  I'd love to learn more about how it has worked out and how you got it (e.g. special order).  I admit I'm very reluctant to order them via special order given they're final sales and we're talking a lot of money here.  Yet, God forbid I get a nappa or calf Cabat, and run into an ostrich one on the street (or a casino in my case!) and start to drool.


----------



## annie9999

i have the *vachetta* (calf) in a large and i do not recommend it.  it is very structured which is fine but the problem for me is that it is really heavy.  i normally don't care if a bag is heavy but this is extreme.  
i don't have a lot of experience with the *nappa* because i just got mine.
the ottone is *goat* skin and i love it.  i have it in medium and that is the perfect size for me.  it is more structured than the nappa but less so than the vachetta.
i haven't seen nero or ebano in anything other than nappa.
a special order would be final sale and a 20-30 percent premium.
not something i would be willing to do right now.
hth.


----------



## shopaholicious

oj_lo said:


> its nappa capri = lambskin with a slight sheen on it. i just posted to the style reference page.



Yes that's the one.  Thanks!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I am looking forward to seeing the reflect cabat irl!


----------



## kroquet

I thought after much thought that we could have a thread to obsess, plan and give each other support.

I have no idea which Cabat that I really want, just know that I WANT one.   I thought it was copper, but now I am not so sure.   I could use a black bag that is timeless, BUT, with the metallics, who knows????   Thanks alot Piperlu

Jburgh - if you want to move this to a more appropriate area, please do!!!


----------



## SCL

Hmmm...size?


----------



## kroquet

Mini or medium, not sure.


----------



## BookerMoose

I hear you *kroquet*.  I have been feeling lately as if I need a Cabat, but am just not sure which one.  I don't need a big bag and therefore I'm thinking Mini, and Nero would be the most obvious choice for my wardrobe and needs, but that just seems so - ordinary - and I keep seeing all of the stunning Cabats being shown here and I just don't know what to do.


----------



## SCL

Hmmm...medium or large...
Nero or ???


----------



## kroquet

BookerMoose , you hit the nail on the head.   I really could use the nero forever, but it seems sort of boring.   I guess that you could put a charm on it for some color.  Or a bracelet like Mid put on hers.   Nero seems so bland as opposed to all these fabulous Cabat reveals.

Would you consider the mini or medium??


----------



## TDL

I would like a mini and preferably one in ostrich... a girl can dream, right? Color TBD.

BTW, have you guys seen the F/W '09 men's cabat in Matita Vachette? It looks quite nice and I wonder if they'll release the same for the women's line.  If you had the choice on getting something classic and timeless would you choose Nero or Matita for a Cabat?


----------



## jburgh

Lets start with the Cabat sizes and handle drop...
PM me with measurements/corrections and I'll edit them into this post

*Uomo:*
base: 43cm x 16cm (17.0in x 6.3in)
height: 32cm (12.6in)
widest top: 59cm (23.3in) if you put two sides flattened together
strap drop: cm (in)

*Large:*
base: 45cm x 20cm (17.6in x 7.8in)
hight: 25cm (12.9in)
widest top: 60cm (24in) if you put two sides flattened together
strap drop: cm (in)

*Medium:*
base: 40cm x 16cm (15.6in x 6.5in)
hight: 26cm (9.9in)
widest top: 56cm (22in) if you put two sides flattened together
strap drop: 18cm (7in)

*Mini:*
base: 31cm x 14cm (12.25in x 5.5in)
hight: 25cm (9.75in)
widest top: 46cm (18in) if you put two sides flattened together
strap drop: 16cm (6.25in)


----------



## SCL

Is matita available or SO?


----------



## Mid-

Lovely thread!

I played with the idea of my first cabat for the longest time, tried all the sizes and pictured different colours. Then as you know the perfect one appeared out of the blue with my name on it! I think all the contemplating led me to my mini after all, so it's great to have a thread like this to think out loud.

Oh, kroquet, nero cabat is so far away from boring! I was in total admiration when I saw a young lady with a nero medium cabat in NYC. I was all for metalic until then but it made me rethink of the beauty of BV classic colours.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I don't think my nero cabat is boring at all, it suits me perfectly, so much so that lately I rarely use any other bags.


----------



## TDL

SCL said:


> Is matita available or SO?


 
Sounds like the latter unless you want the Uomo.  Can anyone confirm? 

It's nice and I think I would prefer it over Nero... but that's just me.  Or perhaps a blend of Matita & nero or something that would give a monochromatic but textured effect?


----------



## kroquet

mundodabolsa - it is your fault that I am a BV convert!!!   You might not remember my pm to yo regarding the bags!   

What about a combo of nero and moro?   Although, price wise, I am trying to stay clear of an SO.
Matita and nero would be quite nice.   A little added umph!


----------



## liquid_room

I feel  that for an avg sized person, a medium size has more visual impact.  I tried on the mini Lilac and somehow it just did not jump out (i'm about 5 ft 5). maybe becos it does not slouch like the medium.  The SA showed me the Uomo one and I carried it.  It almost broke my arm!


----------



## Juda

Nero is beautiful on a cabat not boring at all, it is very classy
I am not a big fan of Nero on BV except on cabats.

I personally prefer medium size and stiffer leather (I know not many people agree with me)
I find stiffer leather easier to manipulate, meaning I can wear the copper (goatskin): open, completely folded in or folded in as a mini cabat.
And the shape stays whereas it is  not possible with nappa since it is very soft.
But again Nappa leather is much lighter.
It is personal preference.

I haven't seen a matita cabat IRL but it must be beautiful


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think a med would be suitable for me, I am liking the idea of maybe Noce like the lovely one Annie has.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Maybe we could also list current prices from around the world.

In the UK, I was quoted £2860 for the standard cabat and £3280 for cabats such as reflect.


----------



## kroquet

Sammyjoe - great idea regarding the prices.   Noce would be beautiful!


----------



## Hermes Junkie

Can anyone compare Hermes 35cm Birkin to Cabat? in term of size?


----------



## annie9999

mundodabolsa said:


> I don't think my nero cabat is boring at all, it suits me perfectly, so much so that lately I rarely use any other bags.


i agree that nero isn't boring.  i am so i love with my nero i seldom use other bags.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Hermes Junkie said:


> Can anyone compare Hermes 35cm Birkin to Cabat? in term of size?



somewhere in this forum there is a fantastic thread about someone going on vacation and sticking her birkins inside her cabats for packing purposes... I have no idea how to find it again but I loved that thread!


----------



## Sammyjoe

lovely bag Annie!! Do you have a shot of your noce??Lol!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think a birkin is much smaller than a medium.


----------



## Sammyjoe

This is Annie's Noce Cabat, I hope you dont mind me posting it. It is such a light/dark/rich/lush colour!!


----------



## annie9999

mundodabolsa said:


> somewhere in this forum there is a fantastic thread about someone going on vacation and sticking her birkins inside her cabats for packing purposes... I have no idea how to find it again but I loved that thread!


i remember that thread.  i think it was catabie- she packed some birkins in a large cabat and  took it as carry on.  the pictures were fantastic.  not sure if it was the bv or hermes thread.  i'll try to find it later.  it must have weighed a ton.


----------



## Juda

Thank you Sammyjoe for the noce cabat pic, I was trying to find it when you mentioned that annie has one.
it is beautiful!!!!


----------



## piperlu

The 35 Birkin will fit inside of the Medium Cabat.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Juda said:


> Thank you Sammyjoe for the noce cabat pic, I was trying to find it when you mentioned that annie has one.
> it is beautiful!!!!


 
Annie's noce is such a lovely colour!


----------



## Juda

I Have attached pictures of the copper (open, folded like a mini cabat, and folded in)
I like the control that I have over stiff leather and the fact that they retain the shape that you give them.
That's why I don't mind that they are heavier


----------



## Mid-

Found it!!
Gotta L-O-V-E cabats! great for long distance trip!


----------



## kroquet

Annie,  thanks so much for posting the pictures.   I agree that Nero is simply gorgeous and will be starting my Cabat fund.

Again, many thanks!!!!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

kroquet said:


> BookerMoose , you hit the nail on the head.   I really could use the nero forever, but it seems sort of boring.   *I guess that you could put a charm on it for some color.  Or a bracelet like Mid put on hers. *  Nero seems so bland as opposed to all these fabulous Cabat reveals.
> 
> Would you consider the mini or medium??



I love *Mid*'s idea of putting a bracelet on the cabat too!  That looks really cute and special.  Regarding the size, I prefer medium, even though I'm just 5'3". 

Let me check out the prices in HK and post here for reference tomorrow!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Sammyjoe said:


> This is Annie's Noce Cabat, I hope you dont mind me posting it. It is such a light/dark/rich/lush colour!!



Yummy!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Your cabat is soooo droolworthy Juda !! You have a wonderful stable of Cabats, I would be happy with one! The question is which one, what I have realised is that I really need to learn to be happy when I get something and not just jump to the next wishlist item, so I am going to plan and think really really carefully about the cabat colour so when I get it, it will be the only one for at least a year, to just enjoy it!!


----------



## Hermes Junkie

mid- said:


> found it!!
> gotta l-o-v-e cabats! Great for long distance trip!



thank you!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Mid- said:


> Found it!!
> Gotta L-O-V-E cabats! great for long distance trip!


 
Thanks Mid, I love catabies bag within a bag!! Genius!!


----------



## boxermom

Great thread.  After seeing *Juda's* Ostrich Cabats, I fell in love with those, but I will die before I save enough, so Nappa is more realistic.  I think the medium size would be most useful.

Colors...........that's the toughest selection.  If I ever get one, it will probably be in Ebano, but Matita would be a fantastic neutral with a little punch to it.  Did they make any in Ash?  Maybe it's considered too close to Noce, but with Noce phasing out, there's room for more Cabat colors.

A Mini Cabat in the multi-pastel (Venezia) recently sold on  ebay for $1900.  I saw that IRL in Wailea and it was beautiful but not too practical with the light colors.


----------



## mundodabolsa

piperlu said:


> The 35 Birkin will fit inside of the Medium Cabat.



is that just because the cabat is so much more flexible and soft, or is a 35 birkin really much smaller than a medium cabat?

* mid *, thanks for finding the thread!


----------



## BagFan4life

I have the metallic Silver Cabat from years ago and still LOVE it. I use it more than any other bag. Even after all the wear and tear it looks perfect! I say go for the seasonal colors! It's great to have a color/leather that not many others will be carrying.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I wonder what an Ash Scruo would look like in a cabat? I would like a classic colour, if I didnt have a capri in Ebano, I would have gone for Ebano. Ash or Noce would be nice. Then I see the Ottone and Platino and think these are really cool colours also.


----------



## Mid-

Can you tell that I was digging up all the cabat related threads lately?

*jburgh*, here are the measurements on my mini.
base: 31cm x 14cm (12.25in x 5.5in)
hight: 25cm (9.75in)
widest top: 46cm (18in) if you put two sides flattened together
strap drop: 16cm (6.25in)

If I could get another one, it would be ottone, and I'll put an ebano bracelet on her.  (Thanks kroquet and shopaholic&baby for your kind words!)  I loved/still love the ottone but the medium didn't work for me, and I just could not buy the mini without trying it.  Now that I found out that the mini is perfect for me, I wish I had been brave and bought the ottone when available.


----------



## piperlu

mundodabolsa said:


> is that just because the cabat is so much more flexible and soft, or is a 35 birkin really much smaller than a medium cabat?
> 
> *mid *, thanks for finding the thread!


 
^^The cabat is not as structured as the Birkin.  It is very open, and it is soft as well.  The Birkin 35 holds a good bit, but if you close it, I don't think you can get as much in there.   I think a lot would depend on your Birkin's leather (i.e. Clemence versus say Box).


----------



## KDY

shopaholic&baby said:


> I love *Mid*'s idea of putting a bracelet on the cabat too! That looks really cute and special. Regarding the size, I prefer medium, even though I'm just 5'3".
> 
> Let me check out the prices in HK and post here for reference tomorrow!


 
Would love to get info on this!


----------



## mistikat

piperlu said:


> ^^The cabat is not as structured as the Birkin. It is very open, and it is soft as well. The Birkin 35 holds a good bit, but if you close it, I don't think you can get as much in there. I think a lot would depend on your Birkin's leather (i.e. Clemence versus say Box).


 
Yes, agree. Given the structure of the Cabat, there is just more area. The Cabat is also lighter, I find and easier to use because it can go shoulder or hand carried. Birkin is hand/arm carry only.

I love them both but they are very different.


----------



## Sammyjoe

If you could only get 1 cabat, what one would you get?


----------



## SCL

Mistikat...Thinking, thinking...  ; )


----------



## kroquet

SAmmyjoe, is your question open to all?   If so, and in a perfect world, mine would be Ebano.  But, since I already have that color, it would be Nero.  With some Jimmy Choo boots.   hahaha


----------



## SCL

LOL, I was picturing cabat w/ my Jimmy Choo boots as well...


----------



## Lululala

Sammyjoe said:


> If you could only get 1 cabat, what one would you get?



I think i would get a mini peltro but i am on a 2 year ban ush:


----------



## shopaholic&baby

KDY said:


> Would love to get info on this!



My bad!  I've forgotten about this task... will accomplish it tomorrow.  Sorry, ladies!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yep question open to all Kroquet!! You changed your wish from copper to Nero!! Its so good to take your time about these things, imagine if you had gotten a copper and then realised that your heart is telling you nero!!
Lululala Great choice on the peltro, I think Piperlu has one!!!!
I am like you Kroquet, I would have leaned towards Ebano, but I already have a bag in that colour. I am going to surely take my time deciding this time and get one towards the end of the year.


----------



## kroquet

It is a purchase that needs careful consideration due to the price point.  Plus, its a bag to treasure forever, much like a Birkin, I suppose.   For me, Nero would be perfect and those black Jimmy Choos.  lol

Mine won't be for a year or so.  Need to stay banned and really be thoughtful in my decision.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree and totally understand, knowing BV, they will bring out some more droolworthy colours to consider! But you can never go wrong with Black!! I think for me, I am taking my time making this decision because normally, I see something, love it and make it happen and then move onto the next thing and not really appreciate the item after a while. This cabat for me will hopefully be my only one to enjoy for a long time to come.


----------



## BookerMoose

There is a Copper Medium Cabat on eBay right now....


----------



## doloresmia

BookerMoose said:


> There is a Copper Medium Cabat on eBay right now....



um, not anymore.


----------



## kroquet

FEss up, who bought it??


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, I saw that one, it looked perfect!! Such great condition and the price was a good one.


----------



## kroquet

how much was it?


----------



## Juda

I saw it too. And the seller of the copper cabat on ebay is a tpf member.


----------



## doloresmia

^^^ :shame:


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think it was around $3900 dollars or so, I think the saving was around $1k.


----------



## MNS

Doloresmia...are you coyly telling us something?


----------



## doloresmia

MNS said:


> Doloresmia...are you coyly telling us something?



Yes - i blame sammyjoe, kroquet, juda, jburgh, oj_lo, spendalot, shopaholic&baby, etc., etc., etc., LOL

The gorgeous copper cabat is winging its way to Santa Monica from the loveliest of tPFers and i was in process of emailing with the seller when BM posted it! i am quickly (too quickly for my poor bank account) knocking off my list of grail bags, the only one left is the ottone sloane.... and hopefully that one will show up in the future, not too soon to allow some recovery time


----------



## Sammyjoe

Oh my goodness!!!! What a wonderful purchase you have made there!!!! First Etoupe, now copper cabat!!! I am so happy for you!!! I am soo looking forward to your reveal!!! Many congrats!!!! Doloresmia!!!!:salute:


----------



## Mid-

Ooooohhhh, *doloresmia*, you did it!!


----------



## kroquet

oooh la la!!!!   Congrats and I can't wait for your reveal!!!!


Hey, why is "thread Starter" under my name?    Is that kind of like a trouble maker????


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy Dance for *doloresmia*!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

i forgot - i blame Mid - too!

sammyjoe - i cannot believe it - a birkin and a cabat in one month. eeash time to pull out the boxed mac and cheese . you know there is an ottone sloane out there. now with the news from bryan that BV has discontinued peltro (no more Peltro SOs) i am nervous. should i SO???? but i just cannot do that right now.

kroquet - you are a BIG trouble maker! you know i was looking at another bag on ebay, and this one popped up. luckily i did not succumb to your Siren like enabling on that one. hehe

BM - thanks i am doing a happy dance myself!


----------



## annie9999

congratulations and looking forward to your reveal.
not to be an enabler but if you love ottone and think it may be discontinued then so SO.
you know i love ottone so i would encourage you to order it.
but now enjoy your cabat.  it is a wonderful bag- i look forward to hearing your comments.  when will it arrive?


----------



## piperlu

doloresmia - CONGRATS!!!  I'm sure it's beautiful.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## doloresmia

annie9999 said:


> congratulations and looking forward to your reveal.
> not to be an enabler but if you love ottone and think it may be discontinued then so SO.
> you know i love ottone so i would encourage you to order it.
> but now enjoy your cabat.  it is a wonderful bag- i look forward to hearing your comments.  when will it arrive?



annie - PLEASE don't encourage me. i have been thinking about it. in any case, the factory is closed for august.... i have to decide whether my psyche can get over the idea of paying 30% above retail... when my psyche is only comfortable with less than retail, KWIM i already shocked the system getting my etoupe birkin from a store. furthermore, i am way off of my CaliforniaGal goal of 4 bags.

Piperlu - if only i could take photos like you


----------



## kroquet

I can't wait to see the copper Cabat!   Now, for the Ottone, Christmas will be upon us soon enough, right?    When I was deciding on mine, I think I drove LT Bag Lady nuts pming her!   She really encouraged me and I am very thankful for that.

Now my quest is for the perfect black bag and I am going to be very thorough in my decision making.    I just have a hard time paying full price for a Cabat.   Ouch!!!


----------



## annie9999

kroquet said:


> I can't wait to see the copper Cabat!   Now, for the Ottone, Christmas will be upon us soon enough, right?    When I was deciding on mine, I think I drove LT Bag Lady nuts pming her!   She really encouraged me and I am very thankful for that.
> 
> Now my quest is for the perfect black bag and I am going to be very thorough in my decision making.    I just have a hard time paying full price for a Cabat.   Ouch!!!


here i go again, not to be an enabler but the nero cabat is a great black bag.
since i got mine i have barely used any other bags including my h bags.
i got my so- will do a reveal as soon as the slg's arrive- but have only used it once and it is fantastic.  so love the nero cabat.
the price is definitely an ouch- no denying that.
good luck with the quest for the perfect black bag.  the good thing about the nero cabat is it will always be available so take your time and be sure.


----------



## kroquet

Thanks Annie.  Can't wait to see your reveal, too.    I am going to be very patient on this one and not to any impulse buying.  

I appreciate the words of wisdom and really am impressed with the fact that you are using the Cabat over the H bags.   Says alot in my book!


----------



## doloresmia

annie9999 said:


> here i go again, not to be an enabler but the nero cabat is a great black bag.
> since i got mine i have barely used any other bags including my h bags.
> i got my so- will do a reveal as soon as the slg's arrive- but have only used it once and it is fantastic.  so love the nero cabat.
> the price is definitely an ouch- no denying that.
> good luck with the quest for the perfect black bag.  the good thing about the nero cabat is it will always be available so take your time and be sure.



annie - cannot wait to see your reveal!

BTW kroquet there is a nero cabat on ebay. the seller has sold authentic, albeit beaten up, H before.... but would ask lots of questions if you become interested


----------



## boxermom

Congratulations, *doloresmia!*  It will be gorgeous. We expect photos, of course.

Gosh, I'd better get into saving mode to get my Cabat


----------



## Lululala

Doloresmia, congratulations! Make sure you post lots and lots of action shots!


----------



## Mid-

kroquet said:


> Hey, why is "thread Starter" under my name?    Is that kind of like a trouble maker????



I saw this was suggested in the feedback forum, so we know who the OP is / if the OP has responded, etc..


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i would love a cabat because to me, it is the epitome of pure understated luxury.  but alas, the price -- THE PRICE!  in order to spend that much on one bag it would have to be perfect.  the medium is a tad too east-west for my liking (i don't want to have to tuck in the sides to get the look i want) and the mini is just too mini (with the cabat, i want as much of that beautiful woven goodness as possible).  so, if possible, i would want the medium but not so wide (or perhaps taller to offset the wideness?)  and while black would be practical, i wouldn't go practical with this bag.


----------



## ReRe

I think if the men's spring cabat comes in medium that this will be the one for me, I really want one to and am trying to get myself over the hump of the cost.  My mini crochet was my most expensive bag and this will be more than double that.  Right now I think I want something other than a classic color.


----------



## ReRe

doloresmia said:


> i forgot - i blame Mid - too!
> 
> sammyjoe - i cannot believe it - a birkin and a cabat in one month. eeash time to pull out the boxed mac and cheese . you know there is an ottone sloane out there. now with the news from bryan that BV has discontinued peltro (no more Peltro SOs) i am nervous. should i SO???? but i just cannot do that right now.
> 
> kroquet - you are a BIG trouble maker! you know i was looking at another bag on ebay, and this one popped up. luckily i did not succumb to your Siren like enabling on that one. hehe
> 
> BM - thanks i am doing a happy dance myself!


 
Just reading all the way through the thread. You are one lucky lady with a birkin and cabat in one month.  I like mac and cheese (in fact I consider myself an expert on it since its my favorite food) so you'll be fine.  So sad to hear about peltro, guess piperlu's snagging the peltro so cabat makes her a super lucky lady.  I have an ottone sloane so I guess I'm lucky too but I really want a cabat.


----------



## doloresmia

lululala, boxermom 

ReRe - i feel like one lucky lady. i am good and done for a long long while, unless, of course, the ottone sloane shows up. LOL

i also love the marshmellow puffy cabat


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> Yes - i blame sammyjoe, kroquet, juda, jburgh, oj_lo, spendalot, shopaholic&baby, etc., etc., etc., LOL



Blame?:s
But once you receive it you will change your mind 
At least I hope so 
Congrats!!!!! I am so happy for you.
A cabat and a Birkin in 1 month


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm enjoying this thread because I'm not sure the cabat is a style for me yet the idea of owning one appeals to me.  If I were to take the leap, I'd like a color that I could literally wear with everything but what would that be?  I've considered a black and brown combo.  Noce is one of my favorite neutral BV colors but I already have a noce bag I use quite frequently and I think I read it's a discontinued color anyway.  I'm not a fan of metallics.  I wouldn't want too light of a color either.  Didn't BV have a black and brown weave a year or so ago?  Does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## liquid_room

Mid

Ottone mini is available in Shanghai boutique. RMB33,600. 



Mid- said:


> Can you tell that I was digging up all the cabat related threads lately?
> 
> *jburgh*, here are the measurements on my mini.
> base: 31cm x 14cm (12.25in x 5.5in)
> hight: 25cm (9.75in)
> widest top: 46cm (18in) if you put two sides flattened together
> strap drop: 16cm (6.25in)
> 
> If I could get another one, it would be ottone, and I'll put an ebano bracelet on her. (Thanks kroquet and shopaholic&baby for your kind words!) I loved/still love the ottone but the medium didn't work for me, and I just could not buy the mini without trying it. Now that I found out that the mini is perfect for me, I wish I had been brave and bought the ottone when available.


----------



## Mid-

liquid_room said:


> Mid
> 
> *Ottone mini is available in Shanghai boutique. *RMB33,600.








Whaaaaaaaaattttttt?????


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^^^Love the emotion!!Lol!!!


----------



## Juda

Mid- LOL please take it easy !!!!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

*doloresmia*, oh you did it you did it!!!  a copper cabat, must be gorgeous!  many congrats & can't wait for your reveal.  am so happy for you! 

*Mid-*, I love that emoticon!  Watch out and don't burn your darling cabat! LOL


----------



## shopaholic&baby

KDY said:


> Would love to get info on this!



Sorry for the delay, and here're the cabat pricing in HK!

Nappa Cabat
Mini - HK$26,500
Medium - HK$35,300
Large - HK$44,700

Vachette Cabat
Large - HK$51,000
Uomo - HK$55,360


----------



## KDY

^^Thankssss!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Juda said:


> Blame?:s
> But once you receive it you will change your mind
> At least I hope so
> Congrats!!!!! I am so happy for you.
> A cabat and a Birkin in 1 month



Juda - you know i am joking right? i blame you in a GOOD way. just thinking about that noce ostrich cabat makes me swoon!


----------



## doloresmia

liquid_room said:


> Mid
> 
> Ottone mini is available in Shanghai boutique. RMB33,600.



wow!

but the price is $4917USD...

Mid- i would just SO it at that rate, no?


----------



## doloresmia

shopaholic&baby said:


> *doloresmia*, oh you did it you did it!!!  a copper cabat, must be gorgeous!  many congrats & can't wait for your reveal.  am so happy for you!
> 
> *Mid-*, I love that emoticon!  Watch out and don't burn your darling cabat! LOL



Thanks so much dear! i cannot wait to see my darling cabat too. i may have to carry my new birkin inside the cabat for awhile though in order to properly give attention to both bags. hehehe.


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> Juda - you know i am joking right? i blame you in a GOOD way. just thinking about that noce ostrich cabat makes me swoon!



I blame jburgh, uclaboi and ssc for the tea rame


----------



## Mid-

doloresmia said:


> wow!
> 
> but the price is $4917USD...
> 
> Mid- i would just SO it at that rate, no?



*doloresmia*, I exploded before I did the currency conversion as you can see...  But the ottone mini is originally 4300usd, plus 30% makes it 5590, right? plus shipping 35, and tax about 455...

I guess I should just be happy that I have my ottone pyramid at least.


----------



## hermesex

new to bv world. am an asian guy of 5ft6in medium built and am looking for a cabat of sensible size, no need to be too large as i don't normally stuff in too many things but not sure if smaller will look to feminine on men... please mention name of the cabat and submit pictures as well if you can. can anybody suggest? thanks in advance.


----------



## annie9999

i think the cabats for men are typically the large and uomo- which is even bigger.  
the cabat is a wonderful bag and there are a lot of things to consider.  depending on the leather and size the weight may also be a factor as well as the softness and structure of the bag.  there are lots of threads on the cabat and lots of pictures.  i'm sure others will post also with advice.  do you have a bv near you because the best thing would be to see them and try them irl.  a new cabat is only sold at a bv boutique.
good luck and can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## doloresmia

Mid- said:


> *doloresmia*, I exploded before I did the currency conversion as you can see...  But the ottone mini is originally 4300usd, plus 30% makes it 5590, right? plus shipping 35, and tax about 455...
> 
> I guess I should just be happy that I have my ottone pyramid at least.



I thought US retail for a mini was $3800 - did the price go up that much?


----------



## shopaholic&baby

doloresmia said:


> Thanks so much dear! i cannot wait to see my darling cabat too. *i may have to carry my new birkin inside the cabat for awhile* though in order to properly give attention to both bags. hehehe.



I guess you will have a nicely toned arms soon!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

annie9999 said:


> i think the cabats for men are typically the large and uomo- which is even bigger.
> the cabat is a wonderful bag and there are a lot of things to consider.  depending on the leather and size the weight may also be a factor as well as the softness and structure of the bag.  there are lots of threads on the cabat and lots of pictures.  i'm sure others will post also with advice.  do you have a bv near you because the best thing would be to see them and try them irl.  a new cabat is only sold at a bv boutique.
> good luck and can't wait for your reveal.



I guess a large size would be great as your everyday bag as you say you don't carry much.  Anyway, I agree with *annie9999* that you should try on cabats in different sizes & leather at the store.  Good luck in finding the perfect one soon!


----------



## kroquet

Juda said:


> I blame jburgh, uclaboi and ssc for the tea rame


 

And, who is to blame for the Copper????


----------



## Juda

kroquet said:


> And, who is to blame for the Copper????





Someone who used to have a copper cabat on her wishlist, but she changed it to Nero. Poor copper


----------



## kroquet

HAHA!!!   You know, I would take ANY Cabat.   Sad news is that it will probably be quite a while before I get one.    Poo on the banking industry!!!   

Maybe I should just make my siggie "Any Cabat will make my day"!!


----------



## Mid-

doloresmia said:


> I thought US retail for a mini was $3800 - did the price go up that much?



Oops, I guess I've mixed it up with the ossidato mini.:shame:  You are right, doloresmia, you might as well SO it. Now I just hope Tomas would not discontinue ottone...


----------



## ReRe

I am plotting to save for my mens 2010 cabat.  I need more details on it, if anyone hears anything please let me know.


----------



## doloresmia

Mid- said:


> Oops, I guess I've mixed it up with the ossidato mini.:shame:  You are right, doloresmia, you might as well SO it. Now I just hope Tomas would not discontinue ottone...




That is my fear as well Mid-. 

i really want an ottone sloane or medium campana, but i just cannot justify it for awhile, but would be kicking myself if i missed the opportunity to SO


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe said:


> I am plotting to save for my mens 2010 cabat.  I need more details on it, if anyone hears anything please let me know.



ReRe - we will plot with you.... i love this burnt marshmellow effect


----------



## kroquet

ReRe - We'll all help you out.


----------



## ReRe

If I can just get past the end of year sales, and sell a few of my older bags, and stay focused on my cabat...


----------



## CX827

^ yes gotta stay focus ReRe


----------



## liquid_room

*Mid*
whereabouts are u in USA? you could fly to Shanghai at that price! RMB33,600 is inclusive of tax. 




Mid- said:


> *doloresmia*, I exploded before I did the currency conversion as you can see... But the ottone mini is originally 4300usd, plus 30% makes it 5590, right? plus shipping 35, and tax about 455...
> 
> I guess I should just be happy that I have my ottone pyramid at least.


----------



## Juda

ReRe said:


> If I can just get past the end of year sales, and sell a few of my older bags, and stay focused on my cabat...



End of year sales are the trickiest !!!!! But hopefully around this time your cabat will become available !!!!
We will help you stay focused, just let us know how or when do you need our support the most 
And you can't buy more handbags without consulting with us first


----------



## doloresmia

Please look away if you don't want to be tempted

These come from our friend in Hawaii when I asked him what cabats are available in the US. For more details please contact bv.luxury@gmail.com or your other favorite SA. 

Remember, mini cabats are only available in the US from Hawaii

Scroll over the pix for the names....

Oj_Lo has the capri i believe... and come to think of it the cobalt?


----------



## doloresmia

More pix.....

the orange is like the one on its way to me.....

a couple of our lovely members have already nabbed the yum lilac.


----------



## doloresmia

love the tea rame and the nappa photo, especially the light colored one on the end because it looks closest to juda's ostrich which i love so much....


----------



## doloresmia

Lovely ossidato and a new one (to me) palmeto


----------



## doloresmia

last, but not least in our hearts, the reflet

recently acquired by kelly88.... the pix in her reveal are just tdf!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/reveal-my-new-cabat-492353.html


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks so much for the cabat eye candy Doloresmia!!


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> Please look away if you don't want to be tempted



Too late


----------



## kroquet

^^^LOL!  Oh, my head hurts from the beauty.   I can't take all that at one time!  

Thanks to Doloresmia, I am having an "Elizabeth"  

Too hard to decide which is the most lovely.


----------



## Longchamp

Great threat and great pix doloresmia--ah no more peltro .

Please post pix of your cabat when it arrives and congrats BTW!


----------



## mombug

Since Kroquet is to be blamed for my relatively new obsession with BV (two bags in two weeks) I must step in here!  I think that Mrs. Kroquet should have whatever her little heart desires, including the Choo Boots.  I wanted to suggest ebano as it is my favorite color, but I know you already have that color covered!!!  I love the nero, I think it is especially gorgeous and would suit you beautifully.  
The pictures that everyone has posted are absolutely mind boggling, I am drooling here.  Oh, the colors!!!


----------



## Juda

kroquet again 
mombug -what did you get?


----------



## kroquet

:lolots:

Mombug!!   You are going to get me in trouble!  Ebano or Nero, who cares????


----------



## krisluvspurses

mombug said:


> Since Kroquet is to be blamed for my relatively new obsession with BV *(two bags in two weeks)* I must step in here! I think that Mrs. Kroquet should have whatever her little heart desires, including the Choo Boots. I wanted to suggest ebano as it is my favorite color, but I know you already have that color covered!!! I love the nero, I think it is especially gorgeous and would suit you beautifully.
> The pictures that everyone has posted are absolutely mind boggling, I am drooling here. Oh, the colors!!!


 
Just popping in to check things out (or spy on my mom, whatever you wanna call it!) 
I'm drooling over all the new BV's!
What did you get P!?!?! I'm dying to know!! KRoquet is a bad influence, isn't she!?


----------



## kroquet

Quit ganging up on me!   I am a little Angel.


----------



## Mid-

this one?


----------



## ReRe

Can I post my HOLY GRAIL, burnt marshmallow, 2010 men's cabat.  I'm still crying over the $7650 price tag for medium..


----------



## mombug

*Kris, *are you trying to kill me with the cannoli??????  Holy Mother of pearl, those are looking scrumptious!!  Your Mom IS a very, very naughty enabler!!   
Kris and Juda, As for what I purchased, when I was in Las Vegas in June, I purchased a shoulder bag in nero cervo at the Bellagio.  Upon my arrival home, someone very naughty, I won't say her name (it starts with a K and ends in a t) pm'd me about the gorgeous Braided Hobo in Elephant on pre-order at Saks.  She made me buy it, I was scared, as I've heard she packs a powerful can of whoopa*s!!!!


----------



## mombug

kroquet said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Mombug!!   You are going to get me in trouble!  Ebano or Nero, who cares????


Who cares is right K, you must have it!!!!  Nero looks gorgeous, maybe with a cute little Twilly on the handle??????


----------



## krisluvspurses

mombug said:


> *Kris, *are you trying to kill me with the cannoli??????  Holy Mother of pearl, those are looking scrumptious!!  Your Mom IS a very, very naughty enabler!!
> Kris and Juda, As for what I purchased, when I was in Las Vegas in June, I purchased a shoulder bag in nero cervo at the Bellagio.  Upon my arrival home, someone very naughty, I won't say her name (it starts with a K and ends in a t) pm'd me about the gorgeous Braided Hobo in Elephant on pre-order at Saks.  She made me buy it, I was scared, as I've heard she packs a powerful can of whoopa*s!!!!



My avatar even makes me drool everytime I see it. I must learn to make them!

Congrats on two gorgeous bags! My mom and you will be BV twins!


----------



## Avellaneda

kicksarefortwids said:


> i would love a cabat because to me, it is the epitome of pure understated luxury. but alas, the price -- THE PRICE! in order to spend that much on one bag it would have to be perfect. the medium is a tad too east-west for my liking (i don't want to have to tuck in the sides to get the look i want) and the mini is just too mini (with the cabat, i want as much of that beautiful woven goodness as possible). so, if possible, i would want the medium but not so wide (or perhaps taller to offset the wideness?) and while black would be practical, i wouldn't go practical with this bag.


 

Beautiful summation of my thoughts exactly! I just don't LOVE it that much, rather I love the idea of owning it. Putting myself on a purse ban for 1 more year.


----------



## mlbags

ReRe said:


> Can I post my HOLY GRAIL, burnt marshmallow, 2010 men's cabat. I'm still crying over the $7650 price tag for medium..


 
OMGawd! This is beautiful!


----------



## Sammyjoe

The burnt marshmallow cabat is stunning!!

I think I am leaning towards reflect - if someone drops out, ottone again if someone drops out or waiting for 2010 a/w to see what the new metallic colours will be. I love the way BV does their metallics, so I am best waiting for the new batch if ottone and reflect dont show up.


----------



## NicAddict

Hi all, been away for a while (Hermes got me hooked) but then this happened....

I called BV Zurich a few minutes ago to ask about the Reflet and the SA told me that all of Europe is sold out...... but then she told me that they will be receiving one more from overseas (end this week / early next week) and she will hold it for me 

Happy happy joy joy


----------



## Sammyjoe

I read that on the other thread, congrats!! Bond Street told me that there was 1 available in Geneva and was on hold, that must have been you!Lol!


----------



## NicAddict

Sammyjoe said:


> I read that on the other thread, congrats!! Bond Street told me that there was 1 available in Geneva and was on hold, that must have been you!Lol!



When was that ? I called literally 10 minutes before I posted it, so the 'on hold' bag must be considered sold already. But it doesn't really matter as long as I have one on hold for me


----------



## Sammyjoe

I went yesterday and the SA told me then. As long as your SA is holding it for you, it is all yours!! It is a stunning bag!!


----------



## annie9999

NicAddict said:


> Hi all, been away for a while (Hermes got me hooked) but then this happened....
> 
> I called BV Zurich a few minutes ago to ask about the Reflet and the SA told me that all of Europe is sold out...... but then she told me that they will be receiving one more from overseas (end this week / early next week) and she will hold it for me
> 
> Happy happy joy joy


congratulations.  the reflect is a beautiful bag.  looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## Mid-

Congratulations, *NicAddict*!! Please do post lots of pics in different lightings! The reflet is an amazing colour.


----------



## Mohnblume

OMG, doloresmia! This is awesome! 

I LOVE the cabat, but it's way out of my possibilities


----------



## gtvicky

After drooling over the cabats here in TPF and in our local boutique, it has become my dream bag. I have to ban myself for any bag purchase for many years to afford it There's an Ossidato cabat in medium and mini here in our BV boutique and for the medium the price is U$8,900. Do you think it's too much?


----------



## doloresmia

Sammyjoe said:


> I read that on the other thread, congrats!! Bond Street told me that there was 1 available in Geneva and was on hold, that must have been you!Lol!



sammyjoe - i believe you can still get a reflet from the US. I know bryan said he could get one a few days ago when i posted all of those pictures. Just saying..... hahahaa.


----------



## kroquet

Sammyjoe, come on girl, you know you want that Reflet!!!    hahaha   sending some shopping vibes your way.


----------



## doloresmia

Mohnblume said:


> OMG, doloresmia! This is awesome!
> 
> I LOVE the cabat, but it's way out of my possibilities



Hugs!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Doloresmia and Kroquet, I will send Bryan an email and see what the situation is looking like.


----------



## kroquet

Sammyjoe - keep us posted!!  I love that bag and would be thrilled for you to be able to get it!!!


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe said:


> Can I post my HOLY GRAIL, burnt marshmallow, 2010 men's cabat.  I'm still crying over the $7650 price tag for medium..



I asked Bryan for a little information on the burnt marshmellow cabat since i love it so much.... This is what he says....

-This Cabat is treated with a tie-dye technique
-Extremely soft & beautiful
-Offered in 3 different sizes: medium, large, uomo
-Prices: $7600, $9500, $9800 usd
-Fetucce are not flat but tubular so the touch is a bit more padded (I assume this means it is a bit heavier as well)
-Nappa umbria
-Colors: cigar, ivory, moro

If you have further questions and want to contact bryan, but don't have his info, feel free to PM me.


----------



## doloresmia

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks Doloresmia and Kroquet, I will send Bryan an email and see what the situation is looking like.



me too! my fingers are crossed for you!!!!! he told me only *3* reflets left in the US so send that email ASAP!


----------



## Juda

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks Doloresmia and Kroquet, I will send Bryan an email and see what the situation is looking like.



you finally found one that you really like, it is gorgeous.


----------



## Juda

kroquet said:


> Sammyjoe, come on girl, you know you want that Reflet!!!    hahaha   sending some shopping vibes your way.



Kroquet,  you still wonder why we blame you?


----------



## kroquet

Juda, the Cabat is out of my range right now, so I live vicariously through my lovely TPF friends.   Plus, it gives me a lot of enjoyment to see the reveals.

I have my own little reveal in a few days.  One that I have been waiting for and get to share.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Juda said:


> you finally found one that you really like, it is gorgeous.


 
I hope so, its either a metallic cabat or another birkin!! If I buy a cabat, I will let you all know!!


----------



## Juda

Kroquet -No reveal is complete without your lovely and witty comments 
Can't wait for your reveal

Sammyjoe - you can't go wrong with a Birkin or cabat, they are both great bags


----------



## Sammyjoe

I sent Bryan an email just now and he replied in a few mins (very fast). He has access to 3 reflect cabats which are in the USA. The price is $5950. 

I am going to think about it, because quite rightly the bag needs to be insured to come into the country in case its lost of stolen. So I have to pay 20-30% on top in customs duty, plus the cost of the bag with the exchange rate makes it a lot more than if it was in the UK (UK-£3K - USA - £4k plus.

Its annoying because I would love to get things from bryan, but the customs makes it annoying, I got 2 bags from the BV UK because they were cheaper, even though Bryan is the best BV SA by far so it sucks!!!
I was in Hawaii for my honeymoon last sept, so its a triple suck that I didnt get into BV until June!!!!!!


----------



## NicAddict

Get a plane ticket and go pick it up, it might be cheaper than insurance and duty 

(Besides, the UK price is irrelevant since it no longer is available there ...)

Price at BV Zurich was CHF 6,380 = about $5,990.-


----------



## kroquet

SAmmyjoe - can they not transfer the bag to a UK store?

Sammyjoe - I would be happy to deliver the bag to you!!    kidding


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks guys, I was thinking maybe Bryan could get the bag transferred to the UK, but then it will affect his sales to do so.
I am going to call BV UK and see what they can do. I know they checked europe for me, but I will ask if they can check worldwide.


----------



## kroquet

Sammyjoe - best of luck on the search.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

NicAddict said:


> *Get a plane ticket and go pick it up*, it might be cheaper than insurance and duty
> 
> (Besides, the UK price is irrelevant since it no longer is available there ...)
> 
> Price at BV Zurich was CHF 6,380 = about $5,990.-


 
I once flew to New York to pick up a watch, when I was younger! To save the duty! It worked out cheaper and I got a mini break out of it!! I dont have the time to go which is a shame. I am sure if I am meant to get it, I will get it. In the meantime, I will wait patiently for a cabat....Any cabat.......


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Kroquet!!


----------



## Juda

I don't like to order from overseas either, it is very frustrating and quite expensive.
Another Birkin? but you have the 2 most beautiful Birkins you shouldn't buy more 
It is scary how we became addicted and we obsess about buying the same bag in different colors. Or at least that's how I am.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Thanks Juda!! I also dislike ordering from overseas, the customs here are so grasping!lol!!

Your right about the addiction. It is scary ,if I love something, I really really love something!!


----------



## doloresmia

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ Thanks Juda!! I also dislike ordering from overseas, the customs here are so grasping!lol!!
> 
> Your right about the addiction. It is scary ,if I love something, I really really love something!!



the reflet is so beautiful - i would be sad to miss it. do you have a friend or relative in the US who can hold it until you can come to pick it up? or someone who is going to UK who can tote it for you?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I wish I did Doloresmia, I am going to see what Richard at BV UK can do. If I am meant to get it, I will. BV brings out such stunning metallics and leathers all the time, I am bound to find something!


----------



## kelly88

Hope it works out and you can get the reflect. I just bought one and the color is absolutely beautiful. You have to see it irl, the photos don't do it justice.


----------



## annie9999

Sammyjoe- I hope you can get the reflect.  It is beautiful.  I hope they can transfer one for you.  Can you order it through the bv website?  Or is it us only.


----------



## Baggiana

Congratulatins, *piperlu*, on your gorgeous peltro cabat - a real collectors item now, I take it!

You did it *doloresmia*!!! It is amazing that you cabat showed up right on the heels of your Birkin, and I am so glad that you acted quickly!  Is it here yet?  I cannot wait to see your reveal!!!

*Sammyjoe*, here's hoping that your worldwide search will bring the reflet home to you!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks guys!


----------



## CX827

^The Reflect is gorgeous, hope it will be on your hand soon.


----------



## CX827

NicAddict said:


> Hi all, been away for a while (Hermes got me hooked) but then this happened....
> 
> I called BV Zurich a few minutes ago to ask about the Reflet and the SA told me that all of Europe is sold out...... but then she told me that they will be receiving one more from overseas (end this week / early next week) and she will hold it for me
> 
> Happy happy joy joy



Congrats!! NicAddict

Good to hear you will be getting the Reflect soon.


----------



## Mohnblume

Sammyjoe said:


> I dont have the time to go which is a shame.


I would make a great courier


----------



## doloresmia

wore my new to me copper cabat today.... i pretty much think the cabat is a perfect bag now. it is light, goes on the shoulder, will wear like IRON.... just like my togo birkin, KWIM? the fact that i got it through a lovely member makes it all the more special. am playing with how to organize my things inside, and of course after seeing annie's great pouches want to run down to BV to get myself something similar!

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...eep-your-stuff-organized-medium-492643-2.html


----------



## Juda

doloresmia - if you only could buy one handbag which one would it be? the Birkin or the cabat? and why?


----------



## doloresmia

may i present............. ms. copper cabat - medium

i love how she looks with her arms all akimbo like she is waiting for a hug


----------



## doloresmia

Juda said:


> doloresmia - if you only could buy one handbag which one would it be? the Birkin or the cabat? and why?



Juda - That is a HORRIBLE question... and lucky for me only a philosophical one. You are going to get me all twisted in knots like CaliforniaGal did after she posed the if you could only have 4 bags, what would they be question! I got very very close and then acquired a couple new pieces (and hoping an ottone sloane also drops from the sky one day), and boom, out of the game again....

Here are pix of the two together.... 

they are both very different and useful for different things. i think the cabat is a perfect santa monica bag. i live near the beach and this cabat has a very casual vibe. it is also very very under the radar which is appropriate for santa monica and my trips to whole foods. i find i am grabbing for my BV ferro new pyramid all the time on the weekend, although the new pyramid probably will get some rest now that i have the cabat.

the birkin is such an amazing piece of bag architecture, but a bit more formal as you can see from my darling crispy new etoupe togo. however, my barenia toile birkin which is old and shall we say well loved, fits perfectly into the santa monica vibe as well.

if you forced me to, but please please puhlease don't , i would choose the barenia toile birkin. of my bags, all of whom are adored, it is the most adored. 

i am so obsessed with having too much stuff and my closet is really bothering me these days... this question is giving me need to purge my closet anxiety. LOL


----------



## ReRe

Gosh, you have hit the jackpot with these two bags.  I wouldn't want to have to pick, I'm surprised to say that the etoupe birkin has really caught my eye.  PS what size is the birkin?


----------



## Baggiana

They are all just you, B!!!  A fantastic collection!!!  Congratulations!!!  I really love the wear aspect, and cannot wait to see how you tackle the organization issue... that is all that is keeping me from getting my HG.


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe said:


> Gosh, you have hit the jackpot with these two bags.  I wouldn't want to have to pick, I'm surprised to say that the etoupe birkin has really caught my eye.  PS what size is the birkin?



ReRe - not so much the jackpot, but tPF very very enabling. i was someone who did not carry a purse until June 2008 when I acquired my now gone aurora veneta, and found tPF, and well the rest is history!

Both my birkins are 35CM and I am 5 1 for your reference.

I cannot wait to see your burnt marshmellow cabat!!!! stay focused


----------



## doloresmia

Baggiana said:


> They are all just you, B!!!  A fantastic collection!!!  Congratulations!!!  I really love the wear aspect, and cannot wait to see how you tackle the organization issue... that is all that is keeping me from getting my HG.



MUAH! nice to see you back baggiana! .... hope things are getting less busy for you. i am so torn, i need to take a harsh look at my closet, there are a lot of pieces i don't wear now that i have been working on the west coast, not the east coast, but i love them. 

i read something about some reality tv show guy who keeps his closets half full. I aspire to that, but gosh who knows. Also have been obsessing at the Container Store web site today. Crazy is as crazy does.


----------



## kroquet

Come to Mama Kroquet and I'll give you a big hug!!!!  D - you rock the Cabat!!


----------



## Baggiana

doloresmia said:


> MUAH! nice to see you back baggiana! .... hope things are getting less busy for you. i am so torn, i need to take a harsh look at my closet, there are a lot of pieces i don't wear now that i have been working on the west coast, not the east coast, but i love them.
> 
> i read something about some reality tv show guy who keeps his closets half full. I aspire to that, but gosh who knows. Also have been obsessing at the Container Store web site today. Crazy is as crazy does.



Thanks!  A little less busy, though my plate is still very full.  

I was actually referring to how you organized the interior of your cabat - not your closet...lol!  What is keeping me from just ordering the one that I want is how to handle to openness of the bag.  More pouches mean more $, and I do carry quite a bit in my venetas...  by the time I finish I would be spending quite a lot.  I do not feel comfortable just having my wallet rattling around inside the bag.  I just cannot seem to figure it out in any straight forward manner.  I did note that in your H Garden Party, you place your purse insert into a dust bag.  What I envisioned was perhaps a leather dustbag/drawstng or zippered extra-large pouch that would just sit within the cabat, but where do I find that???  I want a cabat-liner, so to speak...
On the other hand, foxie pooh just lets her things run free. Gathering ideas before I buy.  Maybe I should ask the SA's???  or the gents, since they seem comfortable carrying these open bags.


----------



## piperlu

Baggiana - I also use pouches to organize my bags, but you're right about the Cabat being so open.  So far, or until I find something else, I am using my cabat dustbag on the INSIDE of my cabat and putting everything inside of it (my pouches and wallet) and that is working fine.  I may look for a different type of purse insert later.

I already carry my BV agenda around inside of it's dustbag.  I use my agenda several times each day, so I thought the best way to keep it clean was to carry it in the dustbag.  So far, it has worked very well.


----------



## Baggiana

Thanks, piperlu!  Now why didn't I think of that???  That definitely would work, but isn't the dustbag a tad large?  Still this would keep things from falling out/or being lifted out.  I do use some pouches, but my wallet, glasses case, montblanc pen case, camera, checkbook, etc. just easily occupy space inside all my other bags.  I wonder if the smaller dustbag that my ostrich belly came in would work just as well.  It is too bad that BV does not offer a leather "dust-pouch" for the open bags...


----------



## trishaluvslv

Baggiana said:


> Thanks! A little less busy, though my plate is still very full.
> 
> I was actually referring to how you organized the interior of your cabat - not your closet...lol! What is keeping me from just ordering the one that I want is how to handle to openness of the bag. More pouches mean more $, and I do carry quite a bit in my venetas... by the time I finish I would be spending quite a lot. I do not feel comfortable just having my wallet rattling around inside the bag. I just cannot seem to figure it out in any straight forward manner. I did note that in your H Garden Party, you place your purse insert into a dust bag. What I envisioned was perhaps a leather dustbag/drawstng or zippered extra-large pouch that would just sit within the cabat, but where do I find that??? I want a cabat-liner, so to speak...
> On the other hand, foxie pooh just lets her things run free. Gathering ideas before I buy. Maybe I should ask the SA's??? or the gents, since they seem comfortable carrying these open bags.


 
i just posted this photo in Hikarupanda's thread, but wanted to share, i do rely on pouches, but have also discoverd that my chameleon insert in size XL works perfectly in the medium (also in my 35 birkins ) and also still allows me to push the sides of the bag in, because the insert is not as wide as the cabat, so there is room on the sides to put a bottle of water, a H GM shawl....etc ...

http://www.chameleoninserts.com/id13.html  size XL is 12x7x6 and works perfectly....


----------



## Mid-

Ah, dorolesmia, ms. copper medium cabat is so perfect on you!! CONGRATULATIONS!!





I do believe she deserves her own thread, though.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Baggiana said:


> Thanks!  A little less busy, though my plate is still very full.
> 
> I was actually referring to how you organized the interior of your cabat - not your closet...lol!  What is keeping me from just ordering the one that I want is how to handle to openness of the bag.  More pouches mean more $, and I do carry quite a bit in my venetas...  by the time I finish I would be spending quite a lot.  *I do not feel comfortable just having my wallet rattling around inside the bag.*  I just cannot seem to figure it out in any straight forward manner.  I did note that in your H Garden Party, you place your purse insert into a dust bag.  What I envisioned was perhaps a leather dustbag/drawstng or zippered extra-large pouch that would just sit within the cabat, but where do I find that???  I want a cabat-liner, so to speak...
> On the other hand, foxie pooh just lets her things run free. Gathering ideas before I buy.  Maybe I should ask the SA's???  or the gents, since they seem comfortable carrying these open bags.



my wallet always goes inside the pouch that comes already attached to the cabat.  wallet and iphone in that pouch always!


----------



## piperlu

Baggiana said:


> Thanks, piperlu! Now why didn't I think of that??? That definitely would work, but isn't the dustbag a tad large? Still this would keep things from falling out/or being lifted out. I do use some pouches, but my wallet, glasses case, montblanc pen case, camera, checkbook, etc. just easily occupy space inside all my other bags. I wonder if the smaller dustbag that my ostrich belly came in would work just as well. It is too bad that BV does not offer a leather "dust-pouch" for the open bags...


 
^^The dustbag is large, but any dustbag would probably work.  I just used the one it came with.  It would be nice to have some sort of a leather pouch.  

Also, I am getting lanyards at some point.  They will also help keep it closed.  I was hoping to use the SO bracelet we were going to order.  Not sure about that now.


----------



## doloresmia

hi Kroquet - sending cabat hugs your way 

Mid - - thank you! ms copper is such a fantastic little thing!

Baggiana - i definitely recommend the dustbag like piperlu says. i put my chameleon insert inside my dust bag in my H GP and it works just fine. i prefer the chameleon inside the dust bag to minimize my digging around. so far, based on one day's outing, the cabat drives me to be more minimal andi really don't put a lot of stuff inside. my essentials like my wallet and blackberry fit nicely into the pouch and my froggie sits on the bottom. 

i liked trishluvslv and piperlu's ideas of using the lanyard to keep the cabat closed. i also have a couple little coin purses on chains from a few years ago and that will work nicely as well i think. although will have to see whether the metal will rub the leather.

i was at the container store checking out different pouch options. Like baggiana said, getting the cabat and the bv pouches will add up QUICKLY... and may get heavy quickly too. the container store has some mesh options with hooks that could go onto the lanyard or cabat pouch.

http://www.containerstore.com/browse/index.jhtml?CATID=252

if you happen to have a drop bag, that could work as well


----------



## amy9

I just came here to drool. A Cabat, any Cabat, would be sooo nice.


----------



## kroquet

Came back to drool again and D, she does deserve her own thread!!!   You always look so gorgeous!  hugs back atcha



Hola Amy and Amen - any Cabat will do!


----------



## annie9999

*doloresmia*- congratulations on your cabat.  if is fabulous and looks fantastic on you.  i too was curious about your comparison between the birkin and the cabat.  thanks for the comparison.  your barena/ toile is fantastic also.  whenever barena is involved any comparisons become hard because barenia is so great and of course the etoupe is tdf.

glad you liked my organization with the pouches.  they are expensive but they work really well for me in the cabat and my other bags.  i like the uniformity and now with the black ostrich i am really happy.  i do use the lanyard key chain but not to close the bag just to keep track of my keys and for the color.

they are certainly not the only solution and i look forward to seeing everyone else's ideas.  
i tried the dust bag and a couple of inserts but they didn't work for me.  are you going to use your karo?  i think whatever works well for in your garden party will work for the cabat.
the container store pouches sound like they will work well also.  
i can't wait to see your ideas- you have such fabulous taste.
congratulations again and enjoy your cabat.


----------



## Baggiana

Thanks for addressing this issue!!!

*trishaluvslv* - like you, I do have several pouches, but any one could fall out and I would not know until later... so I do like your idea of the extra large cameleon insert. Could you take a picture so that I could see what it looks like inside your bag?

*doloresmia* - though less elegant than the leather pouches,the mesh bags are a good idea, and you can see what is inside.  The cameleon insert inside the dustbag would work, but it is not very elegant, and the cabat deserves something elegant.. oh well.   Minimal to accomodate the bag is not an option.  My bag must work for me!  I need all those things!!!  BTW - what is a drop bag?

I do absolutely adore your cabat!!!  Love the goat skin!  It goes perfectly with your wardrobe, and adds a great punch of color!  It is one of the three which I am considering...  AND yes, your new copper specchio cabat deserves her own reveal!!!

*Annie* - I would love to have the ostrich (or any leather) pouches - several, but then we are talking $7-8K for the bag (my HG) and pouches (or more)... plus the months that would be required for the special orders... and various pouches that could fall out/or be taken out unless they had attachements like yours.  I am assuming that these attachments were part of your special order?

The quest for the perfect Cabat, IMO, also requires that the issue of interior containment be addressed.  I wish that BV had a really good option...  Maybe I should ask my SA.


----------



## doloresmia

Annie - Hiya! thanks. i love the pop of color!

Kroquet - you are too sweet!

baggiana

here is a drop bag
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...ddca6f53-ff3c-4cdd-af6d-e1e59b29e759&page=all

and here is another option - the baby bag
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...ddca6f53-ff3c-4cdd-af6d-e1e59b29e759&page=all

both have clips you could hook into the cabat

of course they are not inexpensive, but if you found one on sale... it makes a nice option.... and these bags have a bonus of being useable on their own. also i just assumed given your collection you might have something simila


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your copper Cabat Doloresmia!! It really suits you and your modelling pics are fantastic!!


----------



## Juda

*doloresmia* - Two Gorgeous additions. Sorry for my horrible question. 
It is a valid question because I see myself buying more cabats but not yet a Birkin. Since you bought both recently your input would be more objective than people who had a Birkin for the past few years and just bought a cabat recently (or vice versa).

*Baggiana*- I don't think you will have any problems with the cabat it looks much larger from inside than it actually is.
you will be fine and the pouches will not fall ( unless you hold it upside down )

I love the idea of the baby bag, when I saw the pic I almost fainted it is good that* kroquet *was online to calm me down.

BV should address this problem because we are all reluctant to buy a cabat but once we do we regret not buying earlier. It should come with an additional larger pouch.


----------



## Mohnblume

ok doloresmia, I really like you. No, I love you for the walmart-shirt. But now I have to rob you.


----------



## LLANeedle

*Doloresmia*, you and your cabat look lovely together!

I'm following this thread closely because the openness of the cabat has always been a concern for me.  Personally, I could not put anything mesh or plastic into a BV bag.  And leather bags/pouches add so much additional weight.  I wish  BV would make a suede zippered pouch to fit the cabat much like the pouch that comes in the new ball.  It would offer some security and more importantly protect the inside of the cabat.  KWIM?


----------



## annie9999

*Baggiana*- have you considered having bv add ties.  they are woven into the bag so if you don't like the look you can always have them removed.  you can have them close the bag east to west or across the top.  there is no charge but if you didn't like them you would have to have an alternate plan for the cabat that you would feel comfortable with.
hth.  by the way you have an amazing collection.   love your bags.


----------



## Baggiana

LLANeedle said:


> *Doloresmia*, you and your cabat look lovely together!
> 
> I'm following this thread closely because the openness of the cabat has always been a concern for me.  Personally, I could not put anything mesh or plastic into a BV bag.  And leather bags/pouches add so much additional weight. * I wish  BV would make a suede zippered pouch to fit the cabat much like the pouch that comes in the new ball.  It would offer some security and more importantly protect the inside of the cabat.*  KWIM?



That is exactly what I want but in large, and I think that is what others have tried to achieve by using the dust bag.  I am not so interested in protecting the interior, as containing my "odds and ends."  I wonder if that could be SO'd.  If anyone from BV is following this thread, please consider this option.  With this, I would have *no* hesitation about buying the cabat.


----------



## Baggiana

*Annie*, does adding the ties require that this be a special order?  I have my eye on a bag that is already in inventory and singing gently to me...  I want to use this comfortably... I want the bag to fit my life, not struggle to make my life fit the bag.

I wonder if there are any pics of cabats with ties, or anyone that has them would post pics to see what it looks like and how it affect the ccntainment.


----------



## Baggiana

*Juda*, that seems like a good idea, but would add cost ($800) and weight, and I cannot find one to match the cabat I am eying.  I want a good easy solution...


----------



## Mid-

Baggiana said:


> *Annie*, does adding the ties require that this be a special order?  I have my eye on a bag that is already in inventory and singing gently to me...  I want to use this comfortably... I want the bag to fit my life, not struggle to make my life fit the bag.
> 
> I wonder if there are any pics of cabats with ties, or anyone that has them would post pics to see what it looks like and how it affect the ccntainment.



*Baggiana*, Here is *PorscheGirl*'s beautiful nero cabat with ties.

So, which cabats is coming to your way???


----------



## kroquet

oooh, that's perfect!    Thanks Mid!


----------



## annie9999

Baggiana said:


> *Annie*, does adding the ties require that this be a special order?  I have my eye on a bag that is already in inventory and singing gently to me...  I want to use this comfortably... I want the bag to fit my life, not struggle to make my life fit the bag.
> 
> I wonder if there are any pics of cabats with ties, or anyone that has them would post pics to see what it looks like and how it affect the ccntainment.


it does not require a special order at all.  bv will have it done for you at no charge.  you can go east/west like poschegirl's nero or across the top.  if you don't like it you can have it removed.  the bag isn't permanently altered.  
please double check these specifics as things may have changed since i investigated this option.
which bag is singing to you?


----------



## annie9999

doloresmia said:


> hi Kroquet - sending cabat hugs your way
> 
> Mid - - thank you! ms copper is such a fantastic little thing!
> 
> Baggiana - i definitely recommend the dustbag like piperlu says. i put my chameleon insert inside my dust bag in my H GP and it works just fine. i prefer the chameleon inside the dust bag to minimize my digging around. so far, based on one day's outing, the cabat drives me to be more minimal andi really don't put a lot of stuff inside. my essentials like my wallet and blackberry fit nicely into the pouch and my froggie sits on the bottom.
> 
> i liked trishluvslv and piperlu's ideas of using the lanyard to keep the cabat closed. i also have a couple little coin purses on chains from a few years ago and that will work nicely as well i think. although will have to see whether the metal will rub the leather.
> 
> i was at the container store checking out different pouch options. Like baggiana said, getting the cabat and the bv pouches will add up QUICKLY... and may get heavy quickly too. the container store has some mesh options with hooks that could go onto the lanyard or cabat pouch.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/browse/index.jhtml?CATID=252
> 
> if you happen to have a drop bag, that could work as well



i know you like the h slg's so maybe something like this would work for your cabat.
they are material- not exactly sure but very soft. 
as you can tell- i love slg's.
hope you are enjoying your bag.


----------



## SCL

Doloresmia, Congrats on your gorgeous new bag!

I find the cabat is not quite as open as I anticipated.  When shoulder carried it fits quite close to the body.  I prefer the interior pouches to be similar to the bag color to not draw attention to the contents.


----------



## blugenie

Congrats Doloresmia!  Your cabat is gorgeous and you carry it well.  I'm really liking the copper cabat more and more..... the punch of color is wonderful.


----------



## trishaluvslv

blugenie said:


> Congrats Doloresmia!  Your cabat is gorgeous and you carry it well.  I'm really liking the copper cabat more and more..... the punch of color is wonderful.



I just visited my local BV yesterday and they still have a medium copper, cobalt and nero cabat. If anyone is looking, please pm me.  They also had a mini pied de poule available. It's just cabat madness right now on the BV forum, I love it!!!


----------



## doloresmia

bluegenie, SCL, LLANeedle, sammyjoe - thank you! i also find the cabat fits closely to the body and does not feel insecure. I wear her with the sides tucked in so don't see the openness as an issue. i suppose when you set her down it might be, but you can tuck your wallet and things you need to be secure into the pouch.

annie - very much enjoying the bag. as i said, i don't feel the need to have a lot in her. my phone and my wallet fit in the secure pouch and then i am good to go. are you still babying your cabats?

i asked bryan about adding ties. he said bv does not condone this? interesting. i really want ties. will go to BH one day and inquire.

baggiana - i am sure you could SO a suede pouch like annie's or larger to put your things... or design something for a local tailor or fine shoe shop to do?

juda -  again, very reassured and blessed feeling that in my present circumstance i don't have to make a choice between my beloved bags.... and i think it is always a good idea not to get too attached to things, so i like thinking about what i could divest... 

like i said, if i never had a birkin and only had the cabat, i could see it as a perfect bag. however, i am so in love with my barenia toile - the combo to me is so perfect - that i would give up all others for her (IF i had to, which can i just say i am so happy i don't). i don't feel the need to baby the cabat the way i do the birkins either. 

i think the choice of birkin vs. cabat depends a lot on what leather and size you are considering for the birkin. for me as i have said (too many times ) barenia toile is perfection. what are you thinking of?

if you are in an either or position with the birkin vs. the cabat, you have to try the birkin due to the weight and the structured feeling. it is for most people a hand held. i can squish it onto my shoulder, but not meant to be worn there.  

if you are in a birkin and cabat position - so much the better. always nice to have an option for both!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Have not been here in a while and when I return I find it's all about cabats! Fabulous!


----------



## uclaboi

*doloresmia* - Congrats on getting the Cabat!  I've been using my Cabat more often and am getting more used to the weight.  I'm liking the Cabat more and more.  The only 3 bags that are on my wishlist right now are the Ossidato Barcelona Cabat, the "burnt marshmallow" S/S 2010 Cabat, and the Limo Cocco Lave messenger.


----------



## Longchamp

D, love your Cabat, the color and you look great modeling the bag. H Barenia Toile is one my favorite Birkins too. 

Congrats on your new bag


----------



## MNS

Congratulations, Doloresmia!  That Copper Cabat looks perfect on you.  What a beauty.


----------



## BagEssence

doloresmia:  you look so georgeous with the hermes and the sunglasses and the cream colour throw (is it jacket or a big big shawl?  it's georgeous)



doloresmia said:


> Juda - That is a HORRIBLE question... and lucky for me only a philosophical one. You are going to get me all twisted in knots like CaliforniaGal did after she posed the if you could only have 4 bags, what would they be question! I got very very close and then acquired a couple new pieces (and hoping an ottone sloane also drops from the sky one day), and boom, out of the game again....
> 
> Here are pix of the two together....
> 
> they are both very different and useful for different things. i think the cabat is a perfect santa monica bag. i live near the beach and this cabat has a very casual vibe. it is also very very under the radar which is appropriate for santa monica and my trips to whole foods. i find i am grabbing for my BV ferro new pyramid all the time on the weekend, although the new pyramid probably will get some rest now that i have the cabat.
> 
> the birkin is such an amazing piece of bag architecture, but a bit more formal as you can see from my darling crispy new etoupe togo. however, my barenia toile birkin which is old and shall we say well loved, fits perfectly into the santa monica vibe as well.
> 
> if you forced me to, but please please puhlease don't , i would choose the barenia toile birkin. of my bags, all of whom are adored, it is the most adored.
> 
> i am so obsessed with having too much stuff and my closet is really bothering me these days... this question is giving me need to purge my closet anxiety. LOL


----------



## Kassandra.

On Thursday my bag was stolen. It was not a BV but a LV speedy. I posted yesterday about it but the mod of this sub-forum removed the thread as irrelevant with BV! Anyway, I'm going to ask the same question I was asking in my original thread and I would like to hear your opinions.

As some of you might remember I was about to buy a nero cabat. After the incident though I cannot stop wondering if this is a wise move. The cabat is wide open and any mugger can easily grab things from inside. Not to mention that if someone grabbed my 3500 Euro worth bag I would die instantly. I think that if I bought it I should use it only as a special occasion bag, only when I am with my car for instance and never when I use the public transportation. But is it worth to give that kind of money for a bag you rarely use? I feel like this incident made me see things a bit differently, what expensive bags and items in general is concerned. Have you experienced anything similar? I would really like to hear your opinions.


I was so eager to get the cabat that I never paid any special attention to the security factor. I was just dreaming of the bag. But now that I have felt it under my skin I cannot help but thinking that the bag is quite insecure. Since there are so many people in this sub-forum who own a cabat I would really like to know how do you feel about the security factor. I know many people claim that this is not an issue for them, but to be honest, I find that hard to believe. The bag is wide open!! No closure no nothing and folding it doesn't offer any security at all. Do you have any special tricks or something? Please share! Thank you!


----------



## Baggiana

Kassandra. said:


> On Thursday my bag was stolen. It was not a BV but a LV speedy. I posted yesterday about it but the mod of this sub-forum removed the thread as irrelevant with BV! Anyway, I'm going to ask the same question I was asking in my original thread and I would like to hear your opinions.
> 
> As some of you might remember I was about to buy a nero cabat. After the incident though I cannot stop wondering if this is a wise move. The cabat is wide open and any mugger can easily grab things from inside. Not to mention that if someone grabbed my 3500 Euro worth bag I would die instantly. I think that if I bought it I should use it only as a special occasion bag, only when I am with my car for instance and never when I use the public transportation. But is it worth to give that kind of money for a bag you rarely use? I feel like this incident made me see things a bit differently, what expensive bags and items in general is concerned. Have you experienced anything similar? I would really like to hear your opinions.
> 
> 
> I was so eager to get the cabat that I never paid any special attention to the security factor. I was just dreaming of the bag. But now that I have felt it under my skin I cannot help but thinking that the bag is quite insecure. Since there are so many people in this sub-forum who own a cabat I would really like to know how do you feel about the security factor. I know many people claim that this is not an issue for them, but to be honest, I find that hard to believe. The bag is wide open!! No closure no nothing and folding it doesn't offer any security at all. Do you have any special tricks or something? Please share! Thank you!



Oh, Kassandra., I am so very, very sorry that this happened to you!  I have been struggling with the issue, myself, and since it is unresolved for me, I have not yet committed.  I normally like bags with zippers for this reason,  I do have a circle bag which closes with a magnet, and do feel that it is less secure, though by the nature of this bag which is large and deep like your rame ossidato shopper, but is worn on the shoulder, someone would have the wrest it from me physically to reach inside.  

I have heard that pick-pockets are so good that they can remove your watch without you even knowing it... and in that case, the cabat is an open invitation to them.  I am sorry that I cannot be of any help to you, but your warning has bells going off in my head.  Thanks for bringing this to our attention!!!!


----------



## annie9999

PorscheGirl said:


> Have not been here in a while and when I return I find it's all about cabats! Fabulous!


hi *porschegirl*- how have you been?  how is your beautiful special order cabat?


----------



## annie9999

*Kassandra.*- so sorry this happened to you.  i posted in your last thread but you got moved.  
briefly- i have had a pocketbook stolen a long time ago and was quite traumatized by the incident so i know how you feel.  i don't think someone should get a bag that costs as much as the cabat and rarely use it.  just too expensive.  i think you need some time to recover.

there is no denying that security is a concern and we all work it out differently.  some use inserts or pouches and some cover their things with a shawl or scarf or add ties.  i use the pouches and posted pictures in the "how do you organize your cabat" thread.
when i knew i loved the cabat and the pouches and that it worked for me i invested in a special order pouch that i could secure to the bag.  i do feel safe.  if i am in a very crowded area- like the nyc subway i put my bag on my arm and keep it close to me.  but that isn't specific to the cabat.
i don't think anyone is indifferent to the security issue and especially after such a trauma.  take your time.  the nero cabat will be there for you when you feel comfortable again.


----------



## annie9999

*doloresmia*- so glad you are enjoying your bag- it is a beauty.  

i am not babying mine at all.  so far it is handling the day to day abuses well.  now to be honest i am not indifferent to it but i am convinced with reasonable care the bag will be good for a long time.

i don't know why bryan wasn't helpful with regard to your questions about the ties unless there was some policy change at bv.  i investigated it a number of years ago but it wasn't a problem and there was no charge.  the ties were woven into the existing bag (no special ordering necessary) and could be removed if desired.  if bh isn't helpful i would be happy to investigate for you.

also thanks for the birkin/cabat comparisons.  great to hear from someone who has both.  the barenia/toile and etoupe birkins are both just beautiful.  you have an amazing collection.


----------



## Juda

*Kassandra*- I am sorry about your experience it is quite traumatizing.
Did you lose any important documents?

I live in a fairly safe country so I don't worry much about the Cabat openness. 

But once in London they managed to cut a hole in my handbag (and this is not specific to the cabat) and steal my wallet. I didn't feel a thing.
They are very good. But that was extreme.

Sorry I can't give you important tips, my security skills are untrained .


----------



## kroquet

Kassandra - so sorry this happened to you.   Please take some time to consider the pros and cons and don't make hasty decisions.    Is the Speedy gone or just the wallet?   You could always take out insurance.    BTW - my fear is an entire bag getting stolen.  A couple of years back, that was the "thing" at a local upscale mall.  They were targeting high end bags.    One reason I don't like the logo bags.


----------



## noddanard

doloresmia, congratulations!

I love both of your bags.

For security purpose, I think you should always carry your Birkins in your Cabat.:lolots:


----------



## doloresmia

porsche girl - we need you back deep in these cabat discussions!... and we need to know whether you have acquired new pieces, please 

UCLABOI - Oh i love the burnt marshmellow

Longchamp, MNS - thank you dolls! i love my little collection. i like to think of it as small but deadly!

BagEssence - the cream color piece is either an H cashmere shawl (two toned) or a small blanket depending on your point of view. you know mine from the picture  it is incredibly soft and beautiful.

kassandra - so sorry about your loss. i don't think the cabat is any more or less secure than any other open bag and there are things you can do to make it more secure like the zipped attached pouches annie9999 uses. i agree if you think you would rarely use the cabat because of this trauma then wait. it is too expensive to sit in a closet.

annie - i am going to go to BH one day when i have time and ask. my sense from bryan was this is a policy issue, but different stores may have different policies.

noddanard - LOL!!! exactly!


----------



## SCL

D...SCP has also mentioned the ties, so I think it is no problem locally.  ; )


----------



## piperlu

annie9999 said:


> *doloresmia*- so glad you are enjoying your bag- it is a beauty.
> 
> i am not babying mine at all. so far it is handling the day to day abuses well. now to be honest i am not indifferent to it but i am convinced with reasonable care the bag will be good for a long time.
> 
> i don't know why bryan wasn't helpful with regard to your questions about the ties unless there was some policy change at bv. i investigated it a number of years ago but it wasn't a problem and there was no charge. the ties were woven into the existing bag (no special ordering necessary) and could be removed if desired. if bh isn't helpful i would be happy to investigate for you.
> 
> also thanks for the birkin/cabat comparisons. great to hear from someone who has both. the barenia/toile and etoupe birkins are both just beautiful. you have an amazing collection.


 
^^Annie - are you saying that BV put the ties in the bag for you?  I had inquired about this and was told by 2 SA's that this was not possible.  The reason is that Tomas designed this bag to be open, like a market bag.  I understand that some people have had their cobbler insert snaps or ties.  I am definitely not going to have them put on unless BV would do it.


----------



## SCL

Yes, it may be a local contact (recommended shop aka Arturos in BH or Factotum in NB) that does the "installation".


----------



## castorny

uclaboi said:


> *doloresmia* - Congrats on getting the Cabat!  I've been using my Cabat more often and am getting more used to the weight.  I'm liking the Cabat more and more.  The only 3 bags that are on my wishlist right now are the Ossidato Barcelona Cabat, the "burnt marshmallow" S/S 2010 Cabat, and the Limo Cocco Lave messenger.



I heard today that the "Burnt Marshmallow" Cabat for Spring/Summer 2010 will only produced in very limited numbers.  Further there will be no Large.  Only Medium and Uomo (XLarge).


----------



## castorny

uclaboi said:


> *doloresmia* - Congrats on getting the Cabat!  I've been using my Cabat more often and am getting more used to the weight.  I'm liking the Cabat more and more.  The only 3 bags that are on my wishlist right now are the Ossidato Barcelona Cabat, the "burnt marshmallow" S/S 2010 Cabat, and the Limo Cocco Lave messenger.



Have you seen the Platino Ossidato Cbat in person yet?  Is it still available and what is holding you back?  Do you want the Large?


----------



## PorscheGirl

Thanks for the hellos! I'm still loving my SO cabat. I carry it all the time. Have not gotten anything new. I think next acquisition will be an ostrich cabat. That is what I am lusting after!


----------



## doloresmia

castorny said:


> I heard today that the "Burnt Marshmallow" Cabat for Spring/Summer 2010 will only produced in very limited numbers.  Further there will be no Large.  Only Medium and Uomo (XLarge).



Castorny, are you sure? bryan told me that there will be three sizes
medium, large, uomo
-Prices: $7600, $9500, $9800 usd

porschegirl - would love to see latest pix of your lovely SO in action, just saying


----------



## BagEssence

kassandra - i'm so sorry for your losss, it must really keep you awake at night.  i know once  i was having tug of war with a bag thief.  just lucky for me he didn't have a knife and quickly sped away on his motorbike (they actually followed me home all the way from the money changer).  
i recently purchased a mini cabat, i only thought about it for a few hours before i made the final decision to buy it, and i also bought a le pliage longchamp to carry it on the plane.  because le pliage has a leather flap, i felt more secure, and i can half zip the pliage and put the open bit in front of me.  i'm 5"4 so i can easily put the cabat under my shoulder.  i don't carry it on public transportation though only when i drive.

doloresmia - cashmere shawl, that's really really nice.........


----------



## uclaboi

*Porchegirl *- Hi!  Long time no see 

*Kassandra* - So sorry to hear about your LV being stolen.  With regard to the Cabat, I think it will depend on your lifestyle and situation.  I do not feel like that there's a security problem since I drive everywhere.  I think by using smaller bags within the Cabat helps cover what's inside the bag.  The bag is meant to be used, so only get it if you'll use it.  At the same time, we have to be smart about what kind of bag to carry in different situation and/or occasion.  Maybe I wouldn't carry the Cabat when I go somewhere crowded w/ people.

*Castorny* - Yes, I still want the Large Ossidato Barcelona.  I just saw one at the boutique.  What's stopping me?  The whopping chunk of dough + 9.75% CA sales tax.  I'm trying to learn how to sell on E-B to let go some of my LVs that I don't use.  Also, I want to get the croc messenger first before the Cabat.

As for the SS '10 Cabat, Bryan just sent me an email saying what *Doloresmia* said.  Med, Lg, and Uomo will be available.


----------



## BagEssence

bgarmstr: goat skin's quite structured, tried the nappa, it was xtra light but i like bit of structure in bags...


----------



## Juda

*bgarmstr* - I own 2 Ostrich cabats, one in goatskin and one in Nappa
They are all structured - I have the tea Rame Cabat in Nappa it is the most structured of all 4- but as you are already aware of it is not regular cabat in Nappa

The rating for my cabats will be (1 to 4)
Tea rame 4 (also the heaviest)
Ostrich Noce  3
Copper Goatskin 2
Ostrich Tornado (thanks uclaboi for the name ) 1

For some reason one of Ostrich cabats has more structure than the other

I too prefer more structure in a Cabat. I haven't seen one in vachetta so I can't help you or compare

Your post was in Feb. did you buy any cabat in the mean time?


----------



## castorny

Uclaboi & Doloresmia, perhaps my info was incorrect.  I'll double check the next time I am in Fifth Avenue.  But, the prices!  Ack!


----------



## castorny

uclaboi said:


> *Castorny* - Yes, I still want the Large Ossidato Barcelona.  I just saw one at the boutique.  What's stopping me?  The whopping chunk of dough + 9.75% CA sales tax.  I'm trying to learn how to sell on E-B to let go some of my LVs that I don't use.  Also, I want to get the croc messenger first before the Cabat.



Hmmmm.  You are really making me think about the Ossidato.  When I saw it in person it felt so "gilded" and "bling" to me.  I guess I loved it but didn't think it was "me".  Do you remember how much the Large is?  Our sales tax just went up to 8.875%!!


----------



## annie9999

castorny said:


> Uclaboi & Doloresmia, perhaps my info was incorrect.  I'll double check the next time I am in Fifth Avenue.  But, the prices!  Ack!


i was told the same thing.  that there would only be medium and uomo.  since i am interested in the medium i didn't really explore whether it isn't being produced in the large or just not ordered in the large for this market.


----------



## doloresmia

castorny said:


> Uclaboi & Doloresmia, perhaps my info was incorrect.  I'll double check the next time I am in Fifth Avenue.  But, the prices!  Ack!



the prices are ACK - but this is a special cabat too. bryan reports that the weave is something called fetucce which is tubular so padded and very soft. treated with a tie dye technique in the colors cigar, ivory and moro. that just sounds TDF


----------



## doloresmia

annie9999 said:


> i was told the same thing.  that there would only be medium and uomo.  since i am interested in the medium i didn't really explore whether it isn't being produced in the large or just not ordered in the large for this market.



That is so funny! it is good we are here to pool our knowledge.

Castorny - you must have friends in Conneticut? can't you get one of them to accept a BV shipment and then go pick it up?

UCLABOI - there are other states close to us with no sales tax or BV.... just saying


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> the prices are ACK - but this is a special cabat too. bryan reports that the weave is something called fetucce which is tubular so padded and very soft. treated with a tie dye technique in the colors cigar, ivory and moro. that just sounds TDF



I was not even considering this cabat Now I want one 
I am still undecided if you are expert enablers in this forum :devil: or am I simply weak with no self control 

But one thing I know for sure you are all very sweet and helpful


----------



## ReRe

castorny said:


> I heard today that the "Burnt Marshmallow" Cabat for Spring/Summer 2010 will only produced in very limited numbers. Further there will be no Large. Only Medium and Uomo (XLarge).


 
God I need the medium!


----------



## ReRe

doloresmia said:


> the prices are ACK - but this is a special cabat too. bryan reports that the weave is something called fetucce which is tubular so padded and very soft. treated with a tie dye technique in the colors cigar, ivory and moro. that just sounds TDF


 
STOP You're killing me.  I swear I'm ready to call and tell them to consign one to me as soon as its out.


----------



## ReRe

Juda, Doloresmia - Now that I am going to seriously consider the burnt marshmallow cabat I'd like to have a longer discussion about the cabat vs birkin.  Any interest in opening a new thread.


----------



## uclaboi

castorny said:


> Hmmmm. You are really making me think about the Ossidato. When I saw it in person it felt so "gilded" and "bling" to me. I guess I loved it but didn't think it was "me". Do you remember how much the Large is? Our sales tax just went up to 8.875%!!


 
I really like the Ossidato.  I keep going back to the boutique to admire it, and I find that I like it more and more.  I like that antique look, like an armour or old gold coin.

The Large is $7250.  

*Doloresmia* - you're the ultimate enabler!   If the prices that Bryan gave us is correct, I wouldn't mind getting the Uomo since it's only a $300 difference between the Large and the Uomo (usually is $1K-$2K diff).


----------



## uclaboi

More structure ===> Less structured  (my opinion)

Tea Rame, Patent, Lizard, Vachette calf, Goat specchio, Ostrich, Treated Nappa (such as Reflect), Ossidato Barcelona, Chevre goat, Nappa Umbria, Nappa.


----------



## castorny

What Cabats do you have in your collection uclaboi?  I'm considering my first Cabat.  What is a good first Cabat?


----------



## castorny

What is the Perfect Cabat for your first Cabat???


----------



## uclaboi

I have the Limo Vachette Large from SS 2007.  It is a very neutral color.

Personally, if the Ossidato was available back then, it would be my first Cabat.  If you're more conservative or traditional, I would go with Nero or Ebano Nappa as the first.  SO Matita Plonge would be good, too!


----------



## castorny

uclaboi said:


> I have the Limo Vachette Large from SS 2007.  It is a very neutral color.
> 
> Personally, if the Ossidato was available back then, it would be my first Cabat.  If you're more conservative or traditional, I would go with Nero or Ebano Nappa as the first.  SO Matita Plonge would be good, too!



I love Matita Plonge!  The sparkle is so subtle, but adds some oomph.  But, with the 30% upcharge, oy!  Also, I'm concerned about weight on the Matita Plonge.  Your Limo Vachette is beautiful and a great neutral.  I think that I love the Ossidato in concept more than my reality.  I am quite conservative, ultimately.  Also, it is a very expensive bag and I tend toward conservative on the larger purchases.  Thank!

Maybe I will wait until they come out with a Matita Goatskin Cabat???


----------



## uclaboi

castorny said:


> I love Matita Plonge! The sparkle is so subtle, but adds some oomph. But, with the 30% upcharge, oy! Also, I'm concerned about weight on the Matita Plonge. Your Limo Vachette is beautiful and a great neutral. I think that I love the Ossidato in concept more than my reality. I am quite conservative, ultimately. Also, it is a very expensive bag and I tend toward conservative on the larger purchases. Thank!
> 
> Maybe I will wait until they come out with a Matita Goatskin Cabat???


 
Yeah, the 30% is a bummer.  I believe Matita Plonge will be fairly light in weight, much lighter than Matita Vachette from current season and Matita Specchio.


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe said:


> Juda, Doloresmia - Now that I am going to seriously consider the burnt marshmallow cabat I'd like to have a longer discussion about the cabat vs birkin.  Any interest in opening a new thread.



I am all for it!


----------



## Baggiana

^Though I have nothing to contribute, I would be interested in seeing what others have to say.  Great idea!!!


----------



## Juda

ReRe said:


> Juda, Doloresmia - Now that I am going to seriously consider the burnt marshmallow cabat I'd like to have a longer discussion about the cabat vs birkin.  Any interest in opening a new thread.



Yes please do -  I went to Hermes boutique today.
The waiting list or as they like to call it the wishlist is up to 2 years but most probably it will be  1 year 
I personally can't wait that long  
But Now I know which 3 Birkins I like the most :shame:.


----------



## ReRe

I started buying BVs a few years ago.  At the time, I didn't get the lure of the cabat and definitely couldn't wrap my head around the price.  Now, 3 Romas(ferro, old petro and marmo), a Mini Crochet, a Matita Belly Bag, an ottone sloane, a sardegna canvas tote in peony and many slgs later I have finally been bitten by the Cabat bug. THe floppy gorgeous weave now appeals to me immensely.  I've looked and looked at the threads, the colors, the sizes and I've finally found what I think is the perfect cabat for me (only a little nero would have made it better), the burnt marshmallow or 2010 cabat pictured.  Then just when I think I can deal with close to $5k, I find out its over $7K because of its new puffy weaving.  So I'm starting my cabat fund and hoping I can make it work and when I see the bag in person, I am hoping I have NO DOUBTS.  Having said that I wonder just a little if I should be considering a Birkin given the cost of the cabat.  I've always admired it, and have always leaned toward structure (hence my Roma queen title), but the idea of what it takes to acquire one, I don't want to have to develop a relationship with an SA and get on a waitlist to spend this kind of money have really turned me off. I've stalked the Hermes thread a bit and looked on ebay, but I don't know much about them.  It seems like a 30 or 35 in etoupe or black with palladium hardware, maybe clemence leather, might be my choice...I wanted to open this thread on BV where I felt comfortable to ask basic questions.  Do any of you ladies have both.  How would you compare the pluses and minuses.  Which would you pick if you could get one.  What would the bag I described run?  I'm a little concerned about the cabat openness, but have decided I would probably just use a draw string bag inside the cabat or do you think that would show and look awful.  I use these bags alot to easily move my stuff from one bag to another and to protect the suede lining on my BVs.  Any and all comments would be appreciated.


----------



## ReRe

Its up!


----------



## Mid-

A couple of days ago, I realised that the leather strap that connects the pouch to my mini cabat is coming off of the ring on the pouch.  I simiply tied it back tight, but cabat owners, is it just simply tied? or is it stitched/secured in any way?  I am slightly concerned.


----------



## ReRe

OOOPS forgot my two ruggiada totes god didn't realize I had 9 BVs, guess the cabat would be lucky 10.


----------



## circoit

Well, since the Cabat you want is only available for a small amount of time and may be difficult to find later, I vote for buying that one now and then, in a few years, get the Birkin of your dreams. 

That Cabat is absolutely breathtaking, BTW. Way more interesting than a Birkin, IMO. But that's just me.


----------



## kroquet

ReRe - I say go for the Cabat.  While I think the Birkin is a beautiful bag, the Cabat has so much texture and interest and it suggests a quiet luxury.  The woven leather has an earthy, organic quality which is so appealing to me.   JMHO, though.


----------



## TDL

ReRe - my vote goes to the Cabat too. The material is quite special and it will not be available forever. You can always get a Birkin later. 

You also mentioned that you have 3 Romas.  I feel like the structure and size of that is similar to the Birkin. I am in no way suggesting the Roma & Birkin are in the same league but it just looks quite similar, style-wise.


----------



## Mid-

TDL said:


> ReRe - my vote goes to the Cabat too. The material is quite special and it will not be available forever. *You can always get a Birkin later*.
> 
> You also mentioned that you have 3 Romas.  I feel like the structure and size of that is similar to the Birkin. I am in no way suggesting the Roma & Birkin are in the same league but it just looks quite similar, style-wise.




Word...


----------



## SCL

I have both.  I find I carry my Cabat almost daily and my Birkin rarely...  The Birkin is quite recognizable in my home environment.  I prefer the Cabat as a daily bag as I have no qualms carrying it...in any circumstances...  The Cabat is lighter than the Birkin and can be shoulder carried.  I find the Cabat to be quiet luxe, which I prefer at the moment...  I do enjoy my Birkin when I am in the mood to carry her...the mood is just happening less often since I discovered the Cabat...


----------



## SCL

LOL!  What timing...  Mine detached today...I just tied it back on...


----------



## Mid-

now I am relieved....


----------



## Longchamp

Agree w/ others, Cabat, love the one you're intrested in and maybe I'm biased. As I'm saving my funds up for the same one!!!


----------



## doloresmia

rere - big hugs this is such a tough decision! when i fell in love with the reflet cabat earlier this year, i went through the same mental gyrations as you are. 

i thought about how i would feel if my HG etoupe birkin 35CM showed up and i had just spent $6000 (including CA sales tax) on the reflet? i thought about the resale - resale on the birkin is definitely better (although i don't buy my bags to resell, but always good to think about). i thought about my DH - my DH hated the reflet when i showed him pix, but the pix of the reflet don't reflect it as well as life does IMO. ultimately i decided that i would prefer the etoupe, and as you know, one showed up for me... 

of course, curse the good fortune, a gorgeous cabat showed up for me within weeks of my getting the etoupe. again, here i was very lucky. i adopted my cabat from a lovely lovely tPFer for under market price so i blew my purse budget for a LONG time to come...... i am reposting pix of my lovely new bags from the other thread, because i can.

to me the burnt marshmellow is special enough that i would swallow the price, but not at the expense of my etoupe or barenia toile. since i already have my darling cabat now, i am going to grit my teeth and sigh and wish i could get the burnt marshmellow but ultimately i am going to hold out until my ottone sloane shows up from somewhere (note to bag Gods, she does not have to show up this year, but sometime please )

here is the thing, at the price you are talking about, you have to LOVE the birkin or the burnt marshmellow - no compromise. 

if you truly think you are interested in a birkin, try playing with one to see whether the weight, style, etc., grab your heart the way the BVs you have do. i already posted this on the other thread, but the birkin is not really a shoulder bag like the roma or the cabat, particularly in size 30 which to me is very pursey... 35CM is possible for some to carry on the shoulder and more tote-y KWIM? 

i don't know where you live, but getting to know tPFers near you from the H forum could be another way to play with the birkin - you could organize a meet and then test out the bags.... everyone i ever met is very friendly that way. if you are near me, i am happy to bring out the collection!

clemence is very floppy and loses the structured shape quickly, if you like the roma for the structure, you may not want clemence? also clemence is heavier, by a little, than togo. these are reasons i chose togo. are you anywhere near an H store so you can go take a look at the leathers? 

i would not worry too much about needing to have a relationship with an SA, given the economy. i can introduce you to the wonderful SA who helped me locate the etoupe (sight unseen, just an email to her, without knowing anything about me other than i am a tPFer) the same day i innocently asked whether it would be possible to find one; and there are plenty of great resellers although if you are looking for etoupe will be priced at a premium. black clemence is possible to find from resellers.

i am very happy to help you any way that i can....


----------



## andi

The Cabat.  It's a gorgeous practical head-turning bag that you DO want, but I think your logic is that the cost is heading toward that of a Birkin.  Don't worry like that.  I have a Birkin and don't use it- it's not easy to use.  I have always loved the cabat and always wanted one but never sprang for it. I think you would be much happier and get more use out of the Cabat. I'd almost love to know who has them in but I'm actually going hog-wild over at Chanel this month.


----------



## RoyalQueen

The Cabat is a terrific bag, but it is very heavy.  It will wear down your shoulder after a long day, even if you don't carry much in it.


----------



## circoit

I hate to hijack this thread, but I have to ask. I couldn't find any information on this cabat in the resort thread. Is this a color that has already been released? I thought you had mentioned this color being a 2010 color. Where can I get more information on it? Are there any other bags being done in this gorgeous weave? I love the puffy weave.


----------



## doloresmia

Here is all you could ever want to know on prices 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/pricing-2009-kelly-and-birkin-439955-12.html


----------



## circoit

^^ok, as to my post above, you can ignore it. I found the info in the men's thread (never thought to look there). That's really depressing it is a men's color, then it for sure won't be available in other styles.


----------



## kroquet

Gawd - I love that Copper Cabat!!!   

ReRe - another consideration is lifestyle.  Just my opinion, but the Birkin is a little more formal, while the Cabat is more casual elegant.   I don't think you could go wrong with either, you must buy what makes you smile and happy.   Are you going to be able to sleep tonight or will you dream of bags??   lol

Oh, and D - you rock both those bags and deserve them!!


----------



## doloresmia

mine detached sunday... i just tied it back on as well!


----------



## Mid-

Now I'm even more relieved.


----------



## annie9999

they are just tied on.  i used to detach mine all the time when i used it as a wallet.  now i keep it tied.  if you tie it like a men's tie- sort of a slip knot it won't untie and it looks very nice.
no worries- your bag is fine.


----------



## Mid-

Now I'm completely relieved. Thank you!!


----------



## annie9999

i don't have a birkin but have other h bags.  they are wonderful bags- great craftsmanship.  there is tons of info on the h sub.  there are great resellers- i have had great ebay experiences.  i live in ny and have been to all the h boutiques and haven't had any problems or bad experiences.  i don't know if even in this economy you can walk in and get a birkin and certain colors and leathers may be harder.  you should really read about all the leathers and combinations.  it is a lot of money and there are tons of possibilities.  the birkin seems to be the most talked about h bag but there are other styles that are wonderful and more under the radar.  if you are considering h you may want to familiarize yourself with the other styles.

all that said, i vote for the cabat but it is a very personal choice.  i like it because it is more under the radar, more casual and open, and has a shoulder option.  in ny i don't think i would feel comfortable with such a well known high status bag.  

*rere*-  as you know, i love the tie dye cabat and have gone from definitely not to probably.  

it isn't an easy decision.  i would be curious if you posted this question in the h subforum if you would get some more info to help you make a decision or to wait.


----------



## foxie-pooh

You can't really go wrong with the classic nappa cabat imo...unless there's something very specific you are looking for, I think the classic ebano cabat is the perfect first cabat for a relatively conservative person...afterall, it's Mr.Maier's favorite bag of all times!


----------



## Baggiana

I posted this in another thread, but if I were you ReRe, while you are saving, I would try on as many cabats (of different materials), and birkins as I could.  I think that the "tie dye" will be heavy just due to the tublar nature of the strips., and looks slouchy in the pic above.  I love the colorway, but not the extra weight and the slouch of an open bag.  Others may prefer that.  So, like you, I am saving (in my case for the cabat (and I have 3 possiblities in mind) not the Birkin), and but not for this one.  At this price - at the price of any cabat, I do not want to make a mistake.  I want to love and wear it all the time! - not regret my purchase!  There is lots of time... check out lots of cabats and as many birkins as you can.  Have fun with this!!!


----------



## Juda

thank you Rere for such a very interesting thread 

We are not the only ones at BV having this dilemma
This is a an old thread from Hermes 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/bottega-cabat-vs-hermes-bag-75850-2.html


----------



## Juda

One more thread from Hermes forum 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-vs-bottega-veneta-201107-4.html


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think you should get both, in what order is totally up to you. Its a bit hard to compare Birkins with Cabats, they are like apples and pears, both totally different bags.

In your shoes, I would get a cabat and if down the road you spy the perfect for you birkin, then work towards getting it, no hurry.


----------



## kaka

I would vote for a birkin and i agree with *doloresmia's* post #9 ... good luck !


----------



## castorny

foxie-pooh said:


> You can't really go wrong with the classic nappa cabat imo...unless there's something very specific you are looking for, I think the classic ebano cabat is the perfect first cabat for a relatively conservative person...afterall, it's Mr.Maier's favorite bag of all times!



Thanks Foxie pooh.  At least you know that it is a classic and it will never go out of style.


----------



## Juda

I totally understand and relate to your dilemma.**
Whenever I am considering buying  a cabat I find myself in your position: do I buy one more cabat or my 1st Birkin?
And we are not the only ones
It is understandable because of the cost of the cabat (you can get a Birkin) and the Glamour of a Birkin (IMHO it is the most famous Handbag) 
Most people know what a Birkin is very few Know the cabat (that is a plus for the cabat IMO)

Many Hermes devotees prefer the Kelly over the Birkin, I don't.
I like the Birkin as a handbag not the fact that it is an icon handbag.
That's why I want to buy one, only because I like the style
But I would never buy a Birkin in croc or Ostrich, I will be too embarrassed to carry it, whereas I don't have this problem with BV

 I don't own a birkin yet because  I haven't walked into an Hermes boutique and found one available. Otherwise I would have bought it immediately (I think)
I can't stand the idea of a waiting list and since I don't live in the US resellers are not an option.

*ReRe*- if you were buying a regular medium cabat at the price of $4700 would you still consider buying a Birkin instead of a cabat?

*SCL & doloresmia* posts are very convincing yet different opinions.
*sammyjoe* - since you suggested she should get both - does it mean you are buying a cabat?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I am defo getting a cabat without a doubt, which one is another story!Lol! My cabat buying will have to wait for a few more months, I have booked a holiday to Dubai instead of getting a cabat!


----------



## Juda

Sammyjoe said:


> I am defo getting a cabat without a doubt, which one is another story!Lol! My cabat buying will have to wait for a few more months, I have booked a holiday to Dubai instead of getting a cabat!




I live in Dubai  when are you coming to Dubai ????
The temperature now is  45C, very Hot


----------



## kroquet

Juda - you make very good points.    I think I could carry a Cabat, whereas, I don't think I could carry a Birkin.   I certainly don't have the glam power for a Birkin, but that's just me.

Juda - what color would you get??


----------



## skyqueen

kroquet said:


> Juda - you make very good points. I think I could carry a Cabat, whereas, I don't think I could carry a Birkin. I certainly don't have the glam power for a Birkin, but that's just me.
> 
> Juda - what color would you get??


Oh, Kroquet...I bet you could carry a Birkin and look stunning!!! I made a mistake and purchased a Gold PHW 30cm Birkin. Love the color, HW and style but, being 5'10", I should have bought the 35cm. Good advise to try on sizes and color, in person if possible. Think of your lifestyle...one's more casual, one's more formal. I love the look of the Cabat! Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## doloresmia

Sammyjoe said:


> I think you should get both, in what order is totally up to you. Its a bit hard to compare Birkins with Cabats, they are like apples and pears, both totally different bags.
> 
> In your shoes, I would get a cabat and if down the road you spy the perfect for you birkin, then work towards getting it, no hurry.



Yes! Sammyjoe - thank you for putting so succinctly what i failed to.... they are apples and oranges, with the only common thing being both are big bags and for the burnt marshmellow - similar pricing.


----------



## doloresmia

juda - perhaps a trip to FSH is in order? 

Kroquet - you would rock the birkin, don't be CRAZY!


----------



## Kassandra.

Hi everyone! I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words. I realise it's been a while since I last posted but I needed some time to get over the shock.
Thanks again!


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe - one more thought, and i think a lot of people here can back me on this one..... once you open the door to paying $XXXX for a bag, you usually become more comfortable with the idea and so whether you get the burnt marshmellow or a birkin, you may be more inclined to buy again at that price point.... look at me, i bought the birkin and then the cabat

did i mention i am DONE.... until my ottone sloane or cabat shows up?


----------



## kroquet

SAmmyjoe - I am jealous of your vacation to Dubai!!!   That hotel, can't remember the name actually has Hermes toiletries.   Bet the shopping is TDF!!!!

Juda  will know what hotel I am talking about.  I see it on the TRavel Channel.


----------



## Kassandra.

doloresmia said:


> ReRe - one more thought, and i think a lot of people here can back me on this one..... *once you open the door to paying $XXXX for a bag, you usually become more comfortable with the idea *and so whether you get the burnt marshmellow or a birkin, you may be more inclined to buy again at that price point.... look at me, i bought the birkin and then the cabat
> 
> did i mention i am DONE.... until my ottone sloane or cabat shows up?


 
That is so true, *doloresmia*.

*ReRe *- I've asked myself this question too and even though I am a hardcore BV fan for that price I would definitely get a birkin. More classic with better resale value. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> ReRe - one more thought, and i think a lot of people here can back me on this one..... once you open the door to paying $XXXX for a bag, you usually become more comfortable with the idea and so whether you get the burnt marshmellow or a birkin, you may be more inclined to buy again at that price point.... look at me, i bought the birkin and then the cabat
> 
> did i mention i am DONE.... until my ottone sloane or cabat shows up?



Totally agree!!!!

I was at the Hermes boutique yesterday and they also suggested France and specifically Monte Carlo apparently  this time of year they ship most of the stock there (as per the SA) since Paris is sort of empty 
DH was with me, need I say more? I can tell from his  no more France for me for a very longtime

I am not that into Birkin yet maybe after I buy my 1st one, I will be traveling the globe  hunting for more :ninja:


----------



## Juda

kroquet said:


> SAmmyjoe - I am jealous of your vacation to Dubai!!!   That hotel, can't remember the name actually has Hermes toiletries.   Bet the shopping is TDF!!!!
> 
> *Juda  will know what hotel I am talking about*.  I see it on the TRavel Channel.



Not necessarily. we have the tallest tower, tallest hotel, tallest Office tower, biggest shopping mall, biggest indoor ski ....
On the luxury side: Hotel by Versace, hotel by Armani, Hotel by Christian Lacroix....and the list goes on and on ...
I stopped following because you really can't stay up to date

I think you must be talking about our 7 stars hotel Burj al arab.
We also have another 7* hotel in Abu Dhabi : The Palace
*
Kroquet* - you can always come and visit Dubai - you have a tPF apartment at your disposal


----------



## ReRe

doloresmia said:


> rere - big hugs this is such a tough decision! when i fell in love with the reflet cabat earlier this year, i went through the same mental gyrations as you are.
> 
> i thought about how i would feel if my HG etoupe birkin 35CM showed up and i had just spent $6000 (including CA sales tax) on the reflet? i thought about the resale - resale on the birkin is definitely better (although i don't buy my bags to resell, but always good to think about). i thought about my DH - my DH hated the reflet when i showed him pix, but the pix of the reflet don't reflect it as well as life does IMO. ultimately i decided that i would prefer the etoupe, and as you know, one showed up for me...
> 
> of course, curse the good fortune, a gorgeous cabat showed up for me within weeks of my getting the etoupe. again, here i was very lucky. i adopted my cabat from a lovely lovely tPFer for under market price so i blew my purse budget for a LONG time to come...... i am reposting pix of my lovely new bags from the other thread, because i can.
> 
> to me the burnt marshmellow is special enough that i would swallow the price, but not at the expense of my etoupe or barenia toile. since i already have my darling cabat now, i am going to grit my teeth and sigh and wish i could get the burnt marshmellow but ultimately i am going to hold out until my ottone sloane shows up from somewhere (note to bag Gods, she does not have to show up this year, but sometime please )
> 
> here is the thing, at the price you are talking about, you have to LOVE the birkin or the burnt marshmellow - no compromise.
> 
> if you truly think you are interested in a birkin, try playing with one to see whether the weight, style, etc., grab your heart the way the BVs you have do. i already posted this on the other thread, but the birkin is not really a shoulder bag like the roma or the cabat, particularly in size 30 which to me is very pursey... 35CM is possible for some to carry on the shoulder and more tote-y KWIM?
> 
> i don't know where you live, but getting to know tPFers near you from the H forum could be another way to play with the birkin - you could organize a meet and then test out the bags.... everyone i ever met is very friendly that way. if you are near me, i am happy to bring out the collection!
> 
> clemence is very floppy and loses the structured shape quickly, if you like the roma for the structure, you may not want clemence? also clemence is heavier, by a little, than togo. these are reasons i chose togo. are you anywhere near an H store so you can go take a look at the leathers?
> 
> i would not worry too much about needing to have a relationship with an SA, given the economy. i can introduce you to the wonderful SA who helped me locate the etoupe (sight unseen, just an email to her, without knowing anything about me other than i am a tPFer) the same day i innocently asked whether it would be possible to find one; and there are plenty of great resellers although if you are looking for etoupe will be priced at a premium. black clemence is possible to find from resellers.
> 
> i am very happy to help you any way that i can....


 
Thanks doloresmia, you quest is so much like mine.  Can I ask the retail price of an etoupe 35 in either clemence or togo, just to get an idea if money wise I am talking apples to apples.  I have read the clemence is a bit floppy too.  I do have an Hermes store at the King of Prussia Mall but I'm not sure I've ever seen a handbag out, mostly scarves, but maybe I'll ask. I just hate stuffy attitude, which is why I hate going in LV too, even when I'm carrying LV.  BV visits are so different and such a pleasure. I carry alot, so I don't think the 30 would work given your description.  I carry a couple of BV larger cosmetic cases and wonder if they would be to wide too fit in the Birkin.  How about the Birkin closure looks like a real pain, do you let it hand open. I just recalled my boss's wife a has a Birkin, she will bring it in for me to play with.


----------



## ReRe

Juda said:


> Not necessarily. we have the tallest tower, tallest hotel, tallest Office tower, biggest shopping mall, biggest indoor ski ....
> On the luxury side: Hotel by Versace, hotel by Armani, Hotel by Christian Lacroix....and the list goes on and on ...
> I stopped following because you really can't stay up to date
> 
> I think you must be talking about our 7 stars hotel Burj al arab.
> We also have another 7* hotel in Abu Dhabi : The Palace
> 
> *Kroquet* - you can always come and visit Dubai - you have a tPF apartment at your disposal


 
I want to come to and play with the kitties and the cabats.  That would be one helluva sleepover!


----------



## kroquet

^^^Wouldn't that be fun!!!


----------



## bags4fun

circoit said:


> ^^ok, as to my post above, you can ignore it. I found the info in the men's thread (never thought to look there). That's really depressing it is a men's color, then it for sure won't be available in other styles.


Maybe an SO?  But it would be $$$$! 

The price of the marshmallow cabat is a bit scary, but it is soooo beautiful!  I had a Birkin, but decided that it was too small for me.  I sold it for my purchase price.  I also have 3 Kellys, which I really prefer, but there is just something about a Birkin.  If a 35 Raisin with gold hardware were to show up for under 8000, I would have a real hard time not purchasing it.  Even though I don't know where the $$$ would come from!  LOL!  Somehow I always find a way!
At this point I have avoided falling in love with the Cabat.  I really like to have a closure on such an open bag.  That is why I SO'd a Capri.  Still less than the price of a cabat, but has closure.  I also like to have the pretty hardware!  But this is certainly just my opinion. 
*ReRe* - if you love the cabat then you should get the marshmallow while it is available!  There are always tons of Birkins available, just not in the H stores.


----------



## doloresmia

juda - i was in dubai after the first US gulf war. i cannot imagine how gorgeous and glamorous it is now... wouldn't it be fun to do a tPF meet!

Monte Carlo would be so lovely at this time of year! maybe some sweet talk is in order?


----------



## sbelle

Juda said:


> They are all structured - I have the tea Rame Cabat in Nappa it is the most structured of all 4- but as you are already aware of it is not regular cabat in Nappa
> 
> The rating for my cabats will be (1 to 4)
> *Tea rame 4 (also the heaviest)*
> Ostrich Noce 3
> Copper Goatskin 2
> Ostrich Tornado (thanks uclaboi for the name ) 1
> 
> F


 
Does this mean you don't like the tea rame very much?  It is one of my favorites in terms of the look (if we aren't talking ostrich!!).  Is it that much heavier?  Is it so heavy you don't want to carry it?  Anything else you can share about it?


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe said:


> Thanks doloresmia, you quest is so much like mine.  Can I ask the retail price of an etoupe 35 in either clemence or togo, just to get an idea if money wise I am talking apples to apples.  I have read the clemence is a bit floppy too.  I do have an Hermes store at the King of Prussia Mall but I'm not sure I've ever seen a handbag out, mostly scarves, but maybe I'll ask. I just hate stuffy attitude, which is why I hate going in LV too, even when I'm carrying LV.  BV visits are so different and such a pleasure. I carry alot, so I don't think the 30 would work given your description.  I carry a couple of BV larger cosmetic cases and wonder if they would be to wide too fit in the Birkin.  How about the Birkin closure looks like a real pain, do you let it hand open. I just recalled my boss's wife a has a Birkin, she will bring it in for me to play with.



i posted a thread with pricing, but here is the relevant information - hope this helps.

*30 Birkin*: Vache Liegee 02/09 USD 8950, Togo & Clemence 02/09 Paris Euro 5200, Togo 02/09 USD 8250, Epsom 02/09 USD 8100, Togo 03/09 SGD 13,000, Swift/Toile Combo 03/09 USD 8050, Clemence 03/09 JPY1,080,000, Togo 03/09 HK 66,000, Epsom 03/09 HK 64400, Togo 04/09 USD 8250, Togo 04/09 GBP £4480, Togo 04/09 66700 SEK, Swift 04/09 USD $8350, Togo 04/09 JPY 1039000, Clemence GHW 06/09 Euro 5200
*
35 Birkin*: Clemence 02/09 Paris Euro 5650, Togo 02/09 USD 8950, Box 02/09 USD 9050, Vache Liegee [month?] USD 9700, Clemence/Toile Combo 02/09 USD 8550 Epsom 03/09 SGD 13,600, Togo 03/09 Paris Euro 5650, Togo/clemence 04/09 CDN 9975, Togo 03/09 SGD 14,000, Togo 03/09 8950, Fjord 03/09 USD 8950, Epsom 4/09 JPY 1,040,000, Clemence 05/09 USD 8950, Togo 05/09 SGD 14,100. 06/06 Cafe Togo PHW 5700 Euro, Togo GH 06/09 USD 8950, Togo PHW 06/09 Euro 5650 Togo PHW 12/6 GBP 4860, Togo PHW 07/09 USD 8950


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe said:


> Thanks doloresmia, you quest is so much like mine.  Can I ask the retail price of an etoupe 35 in either clemence or togo, just to get an idea if money wise I am talking apples to apples.



ReRe - have  you spent time on this thread? very helpful for understanding how things might fit you.... 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/size-reference-guide-pics-only-91703-5.html

also just as a thought i think one of fabulous member mr. petpringles and his wife (who has a wonderful huge collection of birkins) shops at KOP H if i remember correctly. he, i am sure, would be happy to recommend an SA if you need.


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> juda - i was in dubai after the first US gulf war. i cannot imagine how gorgeous and glamorous it is now... wouldn't it be fun to do a tPF meet!
> 
> Monte Carlo would be so lovely at this time of year! maybe some sweet talk is in order?



*tPF meet in Dubai, why not*??? 

*doloresmia* - I really like the fact that you are very helpful.
You are giving us very valuable info 

I can't compare Dubai to Monte Carlo but when I travel I choose somewhere more simple

Last time when I was there people were taking pics of Bentleys, Ferraris, maseratis and Lamborguinis ...Me & DH were admiring vespas, small cars because these are the cars we don't get to see very often in Dubai

BTW *Sammyjoe*- Cavalli Club opened at the Fairmont maybe you should include this in your schedule


----------



## Juda

I like it. It is a very special cabat. 
It is not only my opinion.
All the SAs agreed if they had to pick the most beautiful cabat to date they will choose the Tea Rame

Yes it is much heavier than Ostrich.
I don't mind heavy bags and I like stiff cabats.
But I would have preferred if it was little less stiff.

I always choose practicality over beauty.
And I do feel that the other 3 cabats are more practical and low profile.

The tea rame IMO is a statement handbag

I hope I did answer your questions


----------



## annie9999

*Juda*- how heavy is the ostrich?
all your bags are tdf but i just love the ostrich.  after having them for a while any impressions- things you love, things you didn't anticipate.


----------



## Juda

Not heavy but again I don't find any handbag heavy 

As per uclaboi the tea rame is even stiffer than your vachette calf just to give you an idea on how stiff it is.

I like cabats in ostrich (much more than when I 1st got them, which is excellent) but I am still confused why one is stiffer than the other ( I know repetition) 
Even the ostrich dots/pores are more visible (and bumpy) on the noce than the tornado

If I had to pick up an overall  favorite, the ostrich in Noce would be the one  ( your favourite too ) 
It is just the perfect cabat for me, the only inconvenience is the price tag
it is very luxurious yet discreet and as I had previously mentioned before it is even better from the inside than the outside

I chose it over the tornado ostrich because of the stiffness 
And I really like the noce color on cabat and Ostrich

I love the copper for the practicality and the tea rame for its imposing beauty/presence

One more thing I live in very humid weather and I really worry about the limited edition plate rusting, I found out that the sleeper/dust bag that comes with BV shoes is perfect for protecting the pouch better from the pouch that comes with the cabat.


----------



## doloresmia

Juda said:


> *tPF meet in Dubai, why not*???
> 
> *doloresmia* - I really like the fact that you are very helpful.
> You are giving us very valuable info
> 
> I can't compare Dubai to Monte Carlo but when I travel I choose somewhere more simple
> 
> Last time when I was there people were taking pics of Bentleys, Ferraris, maseratis and Lamborguinis ...Me & DH were admiring vespas, small cars because these are the cars we don't get to see very often in Dubai
> 
> BTW *Sammyjoe*- Cavalli Club opened at the Fairmont maybe you should include this in your schedule


----------



## doloresmia

Juda - your noce is also MY favorite ... and it is a shame the price* is* inconvenient. LOL. I think birkins in ostrich are supposed to be lighter than other leathers BTW


----------



## uclaboi

I live in SoCal, in which the weather and humidity is very dry, and my "limited edition" still rusted after only 1-2 years.    I don't mind it so much but just a little shocked that it would rust here in California.

*Juda* - I like ALL of your Cabats, and I totally agree w/ you that the Tea Rame is a statement Cabat.  Very unique.  The Noce and Tornado Ostrich are understated luxe.  I really like the Tornado color (one of my favorite colors), but from your pics, the skin and quill follicles on the Noce pouch is just TDF.  With ostrich skin, you want to be able to see beauty of the follicles clearly like that.  Love the pics! 

Makes me want to SO some ostrich pouches!!!


----------



## uclaboi

Juda said:


> *tPF meet in Dubai, why not*???
> 
> Last time when I was there people were taking pics of Bentleys, Ferraris, maseratis and Lamborguinis ...Me & DH were admiring vespas, small cars because these are the cars we don't get to see very often in Dubai


 
That would be so much fun!  I'd love to fly on Emirates A380 to Dubai one of these days!

Me, too!  I like small cars and moped scooters!


----------



## mibolsa

ReRe.

I am a new BV junkie and I have the birkin. I would say for this style of bag I prefer the birkin.  I did look at the cabat but the opening was  a concern for me since I do travel.  I love the look of the cabat but for me  the birkin works better. I like being able to pull the top over if I need to or pulling the belts to tighten the top a bit.  Both a fabulous you can't go wrong with either one!


----------



## ReRe

I can't imagine closing the birkin it looks pretty complicated.  But as I said will ask my friend to bring hers in again (she has discarded it lately for an LV) so I can load my stuff in in and check out the closures.  Doloresmia--so it looks like I am in the "ballpark" price wise, thanks for all the info, and I will check out this thread and possible make the contact you mentioned that uses the K of P store.  I didn't realize the floppy aspect of the burnt marshmallow cabat...good point.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the tips Juda esp Cavalli !! I am getting a larger schedule!
Thanks for the well wishes ladies! I am so excited, I have been to dubai many times and it really just gets better and better, I love Dubai!! Kroquet - in Dubai lots of hotels have hermes products in the bathroom, some now have molton brown too!

IMO Emirates is hands down a fantastic airline, the staff look so chic also!

Back to topic, I really think the best thing is to get both esp if you are trying to choose between them, like I said earlier, whatever order is your decision, both classic bags, both very high quality, 1 more under the radar than the other, which I think is a good thing. There is a discussion over in H about this topic also.

I know I will get a cabat one day, I am willing to wait for the right one, so I think ReRe you should defo get the burnt marshmallow (what is it's real name, lol) cabat and then when a birkin speaks to you, get it later.


----------



## Juda

You are welcome *Sammyjoe* 

When I was trying to decide between the Copper and Tea Rame cabat, *Baggiana* gave me an excellent advice: the more expensive price of the tea rame doesn't make it a better quality cabat.
I know I said it (wrote it) many times but I was surprised not to find  a big  difference b/n the copper and Ostrich cabats.
Any cabat regardless of the price is a work of art and beauty

The burnt marshmallow is a beautiful cabat but if I was in your position I would wait for a less expensive (so you can buy both a Birkin and Cabat, the difference in price is almost 1/3 of the price of a Birkin) and stiffer cabat (Roma is one of your favorite BV styles)
I believe that you will eventually end up buying or wanting to buy both (a Birkin and a Cabat)

I would start saving and wait until I find the perfect cabat and/or the perfect Birkin.


----------



## ReRe

Wouldn't it be great if somehow we could see all the cabats that will be produced in the next few years, so you could make the right decision.  You'd hate to pick one, and then have your DREAM bag come out the next season.  But for me, so far, my burnt marshmallow has been the only one to really grab me.


----------



## bags4fun

That would be very nice *ReRe* to see the future Cabats!  I was really tempted by the Reflet, but kept reminding myself that lots of good things are coming in the next few seasons!  If I could just have Reflet in a Capri or some other bag.  mmmmmmm


----------



## doloresmia

castorny said:


> What Cabats do you have in your collection uclaboi?  I'm considering my first Cabat.  What is a good first Cabat?



i was in cabat heaven today. 

the BH BV had so many beautiful pieces including a twin of Juda's TDF noce ostrich. i spotted it from across the room where it demurely sat on a chair with BV cushions. it was butter soft and more amazing than Juda's pictures if possible. as if i wasn't dizzy enough from the ostrich, when i turned around and looked up there was a medium noce croc which was darker than the ostrich. i could not take my eyes off the pouch. the SA told me that they treat the croc in a way that maximizes the variations in the skin to bring out the luster. i felt it was a shame to cut skin they could make that beautiful into strips, but can absolutely see why it is priced as it is....

if that was not enough, they had a limo men's cabat - PERFECT. castorny, this one is PERFECT.... this one is a light color, but not light if you know what i mean. almost putty, but in a very marvelous way. UCLABOI has one. enough said

what really caught my eye though was ............... the ottone ferro karung large...... it was just sitting on a shelf calling out - i am beautiful i am beautiful i am beautiful. the SA said that there are a few people who come to BH BV just to visit that bag. 

castorny - few people could carry this beauty off. i think you are one. very subtle, and sooooo OMG!!!! please consider this one, for my sake if not for yours

i have attached pix from Bryan for you, but mostly for my pleasure 

respectfully...


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Tornado color     is one of the lilacs??    Or is that Storm (Stormy?) ..   Hahah is it possible that I am unaware of one of the hundred colors???


----------



## CaliforniaGal

I can see that the Cabat is so open and you deal with that with pouches or ties etc ... but the Birkin is so CLOSED.  

 I am speaking the unspeakable here .. but I am among friends, yes?   It looks like a Birkin would be a pain to get into.  Do people just leave them open?   If it's all closed, you have to open the little latch, then do you have to slide the belting pieces out??  Shall I only go into the Birkin once a day?   Now I'm kidding but .. seriously, how easy/difficult is it to get inside?


----------



## doloresmia

CaliforniaGal said:


> I can see that the Cabat is so open and you deal with that with pouches or ties etc ... but the Birkin is so CLOSED.
> 
> I am speaking the unspeakable here .. but I am among friends, yes?   It looks like a Birkin would be a pain to get into.  Do people just leave them open?   If it's all closed, you have to open the little latch, then do you have to slide the belting pieces out??  Shall I only go into the Birkin once a day?   Now I'm kidding but .. seriously, how easy/difficult is it to get inside?



LOL - you ARE among friends. you keep it open, like a tote or.... a CABAT


----------



## ReRe

I have started the process of discussing the burnt mashmallow cabat with hubby to sort of ease him into this.  I started by explaining birkins, the whole waiting list thing and told him that some on ebay went as high as $80,000.  He proceeded to say that he could almost get two Corvettes for that....We then eased back down to the $8000 birkin and then the $7200 cabat.  After the $80,000 the cabat didn't seem to upset him too much.  He ask why I couldn't collect sports cars.  I then diverted him with the story of Bichon Lover's DH's instrument collection.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

ReRe good diversionary tactics..

Doloresmia LOL!


----------



## uclaboi

ReRe said:


> I have started the process of discussing the burnt mashmallow cabat with hubby to sort of ease him into this. I started by explaining birkins, the whole waiting list thing and told him that some on ebay went as high as $80,000. He proceeded to say that he could almost get two Corvettes for that....We then eased back down to the $8000 birkin and then the $7200 cabat. After the $80,000 the cabat didn't seem to upset him too much. He ask why I couldn't collect sports cars. I then diverted him with the story of Bichon Lover's DH's instrument collection.


 
Good that you started w/ $80,000 then worked your way down to $8000.  Good tactic!     LOL


----------



## uclaboi

doloresmia said:


> i was in cabat heaven today.
> 
> the BH BV had so many beautiful pieces including a twin of Juda's TDF noce ostrich. i spotted it from across the room where it demurely sat on a chair with BV cushions. it was butter soft and more amazing than Juda's pictures if possible. as if i wasn't dizzy enough from the ostrich, when i turned around and looked up there was a medium noce croc which was darker than the ostrich. i could not take my eyes off the pouch. the SA told me that they treat the croc in a way that maximizes the variations in the skin to bring out the luster. i felt it was a shame to cut skin they could make that beautiful into strips, but can absolutely see why it is priced as it is....
> 
> if that was not enough, they had a limo men's cabat - PERFECT. castorny, this one is PERFECT.... this one is a light color, but not light if you know what i mean. almost putty, but in a very marvelous way. UCLABOI has one. enough said
> 
> what really caught my eye though was ............... the ottone ferro karung large...... it was just sitting on a shelf calling out - i am beautiful i am beautiful i am beautiful. the SA said that there are a few people who come to BH BV just to visit that bag.
> 
> castorny - few people could carry this beauty off. i think you are one. very subtle, and sooooo OMG!!!! please consider this one, for my sake if not for yours
> 
> i have attached pix from Bryan for you, but mostly for my pleasure
> 
> respectfully...


 
*Doloresmia* - That large Cabat is THE Brass/Ferro Lizard Cabat ($32000).  Porchegirl has that one (in medium?).  It is quite structured and the bag felt very sturdy and thick.  The color is beautiful.  It changes color from different angles.  TDF!


----------



## Juda

Cabat heaven indeed  which one did you like the most?
Ostrich, Lizard or Croc?

I regret buying the Croc handbag - I should have bought the lizard brass instead 

BV Dubai doesn't accept SO since it is a franchise.
They never had the cocco lave, they had a lizard cabat but sold it (long before my BV addiction started)
They told me it was gorgeous.

Thank you uclaboi for the price of the lizard brass. what about the Ostrich and the cocco lave? 
Cocco lave is the most expensive, right?


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> You are welcome *Sammyjoe*
> 
> *When I was trying to decide between the Copper and Tea Rame cabat, Baggiana gave me an excellent advice: the more expensive price of the tea rame doesn't make it a better quality cabat.
> I know I said it (wrote it) many times but I was surprised not to find  a big  difference b/n the copper and Ostrich cabats.
> Any cabat regardless of the price is a work of art and beauty*
> 
> The burnt marshmallow is a beautiful cabat but if I was in your position I would wait for a less expensive (so you can buy both a Birkin and Cabat, the difference in price is almost 1/3 of the price of a Birkin) and stiffer cabat (Roma is one of your favorite BV styles)
> I believe that you will eventually end up buying or wanting to buy both (a Birkin and a Cabat)
> 
> I would start saving and wait until I find the perfect cabat and/or the perfect Birkin.



*juda*- thanks for remembering and posting this.


----------



## annie9999

doloresmia said:


> Juda - your noce is also MY favorite ... and it is a shame the price* is* inconvenient. LOL. I think birkins in ostrich are supposed to be lighter than other leathers BTW


*juda*- i think the cocco lave is the most expensive but it is just magnificent.  
thanks for your impressions of your wonderful bags.  

*deloresmia*- juda's noce ostrich is amazing.  i am so jealous you two got to spend time together.  sounds like you had a wonderful time.
i'm considering going on a bag ban and saving for something in ostrich.  did you pick it up- was it heavy?  was it soft?


----------



## sbelle

CaliforniaGal said:


> Shall I only go into the Birkin once a day? Now I'm kidding but .. seriously, how easy/difficult is it to get inside?


 


doloresmia said:


> LOL - you ARE among friends. you keep it open, like a tote or.... a CABAT


 
I often wondered about this with the Birkin.  I've had experience with some bags (really different bags , but the experiences always make me consider this issue) that drove me crazy when they were closed and when they were open.

The first was the Luella that was imo style-wise a take off on a Hermes.  I had one years ago and loved the look,  but hated the closure, getting in and out of issues.





The other was this Fendi, which I used once and hated so much I sold it. Of course this one is made of more flexible leather, so when you didn't close it , it sagged all weird.  Terribly hard for me to get in and out of.   







(on a separate note I would like to hire the yoogiscloset photographer to be my personal photographer.  That guy (girl?) makes everything look so good!  I've sold a couple bags there that were great looking bags, but when I saw the pictures they looked SO good, I wanted to buy them back!!!  Surely they could do the same magic for me! )


----------



## charden

Rere, i have both a cabat and sev birkins.  While i see the practicality of cabat, you will really love love the birkin.  I am addicted to the birkin.  It is very magical.  Give it a try and i think......there is no turning back.......


----------



## Mid-

*ReRe*, I love your tactics!


----------



## bags4fun

ssc0619 said:


> The first was the Luella that was imo style-wise a take off on a Hermes.  I had one years ago and loved the look,  but hated the closure, getting in and out of issues.


ssc0619 - I've always wondered if Luella are nice bags, because I love the hearts!  That really is a take-off of a Birkin!


----------



## doloresmia

i tried luella because i love the look - but SOOOO heavy! believe it or not, the birkin is lighter


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe said:


> I have started the process of discussing the burnt mashmallow cabat with hubby to sort of ease him into this.  I started by explaining birkins, the whole waiting list thing and told him that some on ebay went as high as $80,000.  He proceeded to say that he could almost get two Corvettes for that....We then eased back down to the $8000 birkin and then the $7200 cabat.  After the $80,000 the cabat didn't seem to upset him too much.  He ask why I couldn't collect sports cars.  I then diverted him with the story of Bichon Lover's DH's instrument collection.



HILARIOUS! ok tell us when he is acclimated to the price


----------



## bags4fun

Oh, that's too bad!  Not like I need more bags anyway!


----------



## doloresmia

uclaboi said:


> *Doloresmia* - That large Cabat is THE Brass/Ferro Lizard Cabat ($32000).  Porchegirl has that one (in medium?).  It is quite structured and the bag felt very sturdy and thick.  The color is beautiful.  It changes color from different angles.  TDF!



yes that is right, porschegirl has the medium. when the SA told me they have a customer that visits BH just for that bag, i wondered whether it was you.


----------



## doloresmia

annie9999 said:


> *juda*- i think the cocco lave is the most expensive but it is just magnificent.
> thanks for your impressions of your wonderful bags.
> 
> *deloresmia*- juda's noce ostrich is amazing.  i am so jealous you two got to spend time together.  sounds like you had a wonderful time.
> i'm considering going on a bag ban and saving for something in ostrich.  did you pick it up- was it heavy?  was it soft?



annie - the ostrich was light as air and twice as soft. really you just wanted to pet it.... and sometimes i don't like the heavy quilled look of ostrich, but the handles were gorgeous, perfect amount of quills. so beautiful! definitely worth saving for, IMO. the noce in ostrich is also lighter than noce in nappa.... very cafe latte but more mottled if that makes sense? lots of variation in tone i mean. the greatest thing is it is not in your face, but for some reason you cannot stop staring at what may look just like a normal tote bag and then when you get up close you realize KABOING you are staring at the most beautiful thing ever.

i was totally in love and absolutely understand why juda went home with one


----------



## doloresmia

Juda said:


> Cabat heaven indeed  which one did you like the most?
> Ostrich, Lizard or Croc?
> 
> I regret buying the Croc handbag - I should have bought the lizard brass instead
> 
> BV Dubai doesn't accept SO since it is a franchise.
> They never had the cocco lave, they had a lizard cabat but sold it (long before my BV addiction started)
> They told me it was gorgeous.
> 
> Thank you uclaboi for the price of the lizard brass. what about the Ostrich and the cocco lave?
> Cocco lave is the most expensive, right?



Juda, if you want an SO, you can do one from the states  the hawaiian SA has clients in Australia for example that he does SOs for.... and i would be HAPPY to shop with you in BH BV if you should decide you want to make the pilgrimage to cabat heaven to pick up something - they also have the pied de poule cabat. you can just tell your DH you are off to do some errands. after all, the SA told me BH has the best cabat selection in the US.

if i could have any of the cabats in the store - which would be a wonderful state to be in - it would be hard to choose... the ferro ottone in a large is too big for me, but medium or mini - WOW..... but the noce ostrich has my heart too... and the limo, too big for me, but so so so so nice.


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> annie - the ostrich was light as air and twice as soft. really you just wanted to pet it.... and sometimes i don't like the heavy quilled look of ostrich, but the handles were gorgeous, perfect amount of quills. so beautiful! definitely worth saving for, IMO. the noce in ostrich is also lighter than noce in nappa.... very cafe latte but more mottled if that makes sense? lots of variation in tone i mean. the greatest thing is it is not in your face, but for some reason you cannot stop staring at what may look just like a normal tote bag and then when you get up close you realize KABOING you are staring at the most beautiful thing ever.
> 
> i was totally in love and absolutely understand why juda went home with one



Perfect description


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> Juda, if you want an SO, you can do one from the states  the hawaiian SA has clients in Australia for example that he does SOs for.... and i would be HAPPY to shop with you in BH BV if you should decide you want to make the pilgrimage to cabat heaven to pick up something - they also have the pied de poule cabat. you can just tell your DH you are off to do some errands. after all, the SA told me BH has the best cabat selection in the US.



I prefer not to SO especially from overseas.
But an invitation to shop with you is very hard to resist 

Most probably my next purchase will be a Birkin
Someone was able to convince me (after all these years) that a Birkin is worth the wait (Hint: she has an etoupe & barenia toile )
sammyjoe avatar is also responsible for my new found interest in H.
ReRe too


----------



## doloresmia

Juda said:


> I prefer not to SO especially from overseas.
> But an invitation to shop with you is very hard to resist
> 
> Most probably my next purchase will be a Birkin
> Someone was able to convince me (after all these years) that a Birkin is worth the wait (Hint: she has an etoupe & barenia toile )
> sammyjoe avatar is also responsible for my new found interest in H.
> ReRe too



Hehe - well i am lucky enough to have two of those you can play with, any time and welcome! also lots of lovely Small Leather Goods (SLGs) to whet the appetite with in the meantime!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Juda, you are so sweet and really helpful! You are not only the queen of Cabats, but also the queen of Dubai !! Thanks again for everything!
Now with a birkin you are sooo on the right track colour and leather wise, just take your time and enjoy the ride, I believe there is a place for both BV and H in everyone's closet!!


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> I prefer not to SO especially from overseas.
> But an invitation to shop with you is very hard to resist
> 
> *Most probably my next purchase will be a Birkin*
> Someone was able to convince me (after all these years) that a Birkin is worth the wait (Hint: she has an etoupe & barenia toile )
> sammyjoe avatar is also responsible for my new found interest in H.
> ReRe too


*juda*- oh no, i hope we aren't loosing you to the orange side.


----------



## annie9999

doloresmia said:


> annie -* the ostrich was light as air and twice as soft.* really you just wanted to pet it.... and sometimes i don't like the heavy quilled look of ostrich, but the handles were gorgeous, perfect amount of quills. so beautiful! definitely worth saving for, IMO. the noce in ostrich is also lighter than noce in nappa.... very cafe latte but more mottled if that makes sense? lots of variation in tone i mean. the greatest thing is it is not in your face, but for some reason you cannot stop staring at what may look just like a normal tote bag and then when you get up close you realize KABOING you are staring at the most beautiful thing ever.
> 
> i was totally in love and absolutely understand why juda went home with one


the noce ostrich sounds really wonderful.  i have been so in love with ostrich lately.  my black ostrich pouch and the small wallet came out better than i could have hoped.

i am thinking that since i love this style- to forgo some other things to accumulate the necessary funds.  that bag would be worth it.

thanks for the amazing description.  will there be one in your future?


----------



## uclaboi

Juda said:


> Thank you uclaboi for the price of the lizard brass. what about the Ostrich and the cocco lave?
> Cocco lave is the most expensive, right?


 
Cocco Lave large is $75K USD.  The Ostrich medium is around $24-25K USD (I've never seen a large in ostrich).  The Lizard large is $32-33K USD.


----------



## uclaboi

doloresmia said:


> when the SA told me they have a customer that visits BH just for that bag, i wondered whether it was you.


 
Haha... It could be!  I'm NUTS!   I agree that BH has a nice stock of exotics.


----------



## SCL

Must go visit cabats in BH...


----------



## Baggiana

Juda said:


> I prefer not to SO especially from overseas.
> But an invitation to shop with you is very hard to resist
> 
> Most probably my next purchase will be a Birkin
> Someone was able to convince me (after all these years) that a Birkin is worth the wait (Hint: she has an etoupe & barenia toile )
> sammyjoe avatar is also responsible for my new found interest in H.
> ReRe too



Oh dear!...switching! You will have to let us know what you decide to get, and how you like it.  I know that you will pick something wonderful!!!


----------



## Baggiana

^^What a great day, doloresmia!!!  What bag did you wear to your trip?... maybe your copper cabat???  Seeing you pics makes the decision so hard for me - and I will NOT get two!


----------



## doloresmia

yes, wore my copper cabat  

baggiana, you may be sure now you won't get two, but the BH SA told me people end up with multiples.... like juda maybe? LOL. she said the copper specchio will wear like iron which is fantastic to know. 

btw, i asked about the ties. she said they don't do them or officially recommend them, but there are local high end places where you can get a strands of leather woven into one side... and the leather place will try to match the cabat. i just don't want to do anything that mars my beautiful bag. did i mention how great it smells?


----------



## Baggiana

^^^ oh, oh, oh!!! - the smell!!!  yes, I want a bag that wears like iron- a grab and go bag, and one that I love the color... there are two candidates, and as soon as I make up my mind, I will order.  

No, I will just get one.  Do you think that you will get a second? - maybe in ottone?  My collection is larger than I would like it to be, and I find little that I want to eliminate... so if I get the right one, I will not have need for another.  Though my space is larger than yours, my psyche is demanding clarity and simplicity - no overloads..  I love the way each of your pieces is chosen carefully, and covers a wide range.  I do not seem to treasure things the way I want to unless I go through the slow choice process... just me.  Strangely, I am really enjoying the decision process sans the rush of the sales and the scarcity of the item.  If however, one of my choices did show up with a better price somewhere, I would shift into a different gear, I am sure.

I will personally wait on the ties.  There is not a place here to do that, so I would have to come visit your neck of the woods if I decided to go that route... first things first.

And just for you, I am going to post a pic of the ottone cabat and the PO cabat for comparison (both of these are the large size, but the color comparison is great!...) gorgeous, aren't they???


----------



## Juda

*dolersmia*- thanks for the invitation
*uclaboi *- you are the expert and you give us the best advice.
Although the cocco lave is gorgeous - it is way too expensive 
*annie*- you will never loose me to the orange side and I will tell you why:
I had few questions about the Birkin and I didn't know where to post them in the BV forum (not Hermes forum) so I chose to PM *sammyjoe* instead who gave me the best advice.
 I am also buying the Birkin so I can tell you why the cabat is better 
*sammyjoe*- you are very sweet :shame:
*Baggiana* - I am going for classic (classic leather:Togo, classic colors: Black or Gold, classic size:35)
I can't register on the waiting list before October and it might take up to 1 year after that for the bag to become available
So far, waiting time: cabat 1- 0 Birkin


----------



## doloresmia

juda - i know there are a couple very reputable resellers if you want to go that route and not wait a year. i just don't know what the tax implication of that is.

baggiana - THANKS for posting those pix.... they are delicious... here are some more for MY pleasure. hahaha. if money and space were no object, i would get the noce ostrich cabat and an ottone sloane. but sadly, i live with constraints. if i were you, there is no question, i would SO an ottone cabat.

i have been having a delicious mental debate with myself on whether to SO an ottone sloane, cabat or a campana. 

However, i cannot get over the price premium on the ottone sloane, even if i get to personalize the metal plate. Pix of the sloane are borrowed from the reference section from Lola - one of our lovely members. i also have a ferro new pyramid which meets the same function of a sloane although i know, different leather and color.

On the cabat - i already have two birkins, a cabat and an H garden party, so feel like i would need to get rid of at least one in order to justify another tote bag, and then the SO price - woof! pix of the cabat are from bv.luxury@gmail.com

on the campana - i like the idea of an ottone campana because i haven't seen one before, but not sure that ottone would look as amazing in a campana as it does in a sloane, KWIM?


----------



## Baggiana

Oh, doloresmia!  Those are pleasurable!!!  But just a thought...  why not SO an ottone veneta?  It is iconic, you no longer have a veneta, and it is, even after the up-charge, affordable.  You could do one in large like Bichon Lover, or medium like your aurora.  And do not worry about ottone and me... I have something in the works, but a cabat it is not!  IMO, the ottone looks amazing in a veneta!  For your viewing pleasure, I borrowed this photo from Bichon Lover.


----------



## Mid-

*Baggiana*, the 5th Ave boutique still had their PO cabat looking very yummy on the shelf yesterday. That is one gorgeous bag indeed.  

Oh, why do you have to post those beautiful ottone cabat pics!  I was just talking about it with the SA cuz I've been feeling the non-buyer's remorse over that beauty so much.  I don't know if I'd SO one now that I have my ebano mini and ottone pyramid, but the mini is so perfect that the pyramid has been sitting in my closet for the last two months. 

*doloresmia*, I thought of SOing campana in ottone too as I love the style.  I just felt that somewhat boxy style would show off the ottone beauty more until I saw BL's veneta.  It will be beautiful in most any styles I think.


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> *dolersmia*- thanks for the invitation
> *uclaboi *- you are the expert and you give us the best advice.
> Although the cocco lave is gorgeous - it is way too expensive
> *annie*- you will never loose me to the orange side and I will tell you why:
> I had few questions about the Birkin and I didn't know where to post them in the BV forum (not Hermes forum) so I chose to PM *sammyjoe* instead who gave me the best advice.
> I am also buying the Birkin so I can tell you why the cabat is better
> *sammyjoe*- you are very sweet :shame:
> *Baggiana* - I am going for classic (classic leather:Togo, classic colors: Black or Gold, classic size:35)
> I can't register on the waiting list before October and it might take up to 1 year after that for the bag to become available
> So far, waiting time: cabat 1- 0 Birkin


*juda*- glad you're not totally going over to the orange side.  do take a look at the reference section on the h sub-forum.  there is a lot of information about colors and leathers.  also tons of action shots of birkins and all the other styles.

i can't wait for your reveal and comparisons between the birkin and the cabat and of course i only wish you the best in finding whatever bag will make you happy.


----------



## castorny

doloresmia said:


> i was in cabat heaven today.
> 
> the BH BV had so many beautiful pieces including a twin of Juda's TDF noce ostrich. i spotted it from across the room where it demurely sat on a chair with BV cushions. it was butter soft and more amazing than Juda's pictures if possible. as if i wasn't dizzy enough from the ostrich, when i turned around and looked up there was a medium noce croc which was darker than the ostrich. i could not take my eyes off the pouch. the SA told me that they treat the croc in a way that maximizes the variations in the skin to bring out the luster. i felt it was a shame to cut skin they could make that beautiful into strips, but can absolutely see why it is priced as it is....
> 
> if that was not enough, they had a limo men's cabat - PERFECT. castorny, this one is PERFECT.... this one is a light color, but not light if you know what i mean. almost putty, but in a very marvelous way. UCLABOI has one. enough said
> 
> what really caught my eye though was ............... the ottone ferro karung large...... it was just sitting on a shelf calling out - i am beautiful i am beautiful i am beautiful. the SA said that there are a few people who come to BH BV just to visit that bag.
> 
> castorny - few people could carry this beauty off. i think you are one. very subtle, and sooooo OMG!!!! please consider this one, for my sake if not for yours
> 
> i have attached pix from Bryan for you, but mostly for my pleasure
> 
> respectfully...



Thanks for thinking of me Doloresmia.  That is one beautiful Cabat, but way out of my price range!  I always enjoy fantasizing, though.


----------



## doloresmia

castorny said:


> Thanks for thinking of me Doloresmia.  That is one beautiful Cabat, but way out of my price range!  I always enjoy fantasizing, though.



well there is always the lovely limo cabat


----------



## Mid-

*doloresmia*, I love your new avatar!! (Is she holding the tea cabat while singing?)


----------



## doloresmia

mid - as usual, she is blabbing away about BV


----------



## ReRe

Well my friend is supposed to bring in her Birkin tomorrow for me to play with.


----------



## annie9999

ReRe said:


> Well my friend is supposed to bring in her Birkin tomorrow for me to play with.


enjoy playing with the birkin, can't wait to hear your impressions.  remember h has a lot of other styles and lots of leathers and colors.  the birkin does get the most attention.  hope you don't go over to the orange side but do have fun.


----------



## ReRe

Speaking of the orange side...I am now the proud owner of my first Hermes...the tiniest little orange post it holder from a lovely TPFer.  Can't wait to feel my first piece.  That came out funny.


----------



## Mid-

Oh I love the post-it holder!  You are so cute, ReRe.  I hope you enjoy playing with your friend's Birkin.


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe - congrats on your first little piece of orange. I love the SLGs! Ok, in general, i love SLGs


----------



## kroquet

ReRe - that post it holder is adorable!!   I have a gorgeous scarf coming my way from Switzerland.   Can't wait to get it as it was the first Hermes scarf that I fell in love with, but NM didn't have this colourway and I was too chicken to order it online.


----------



## ReRe

kroquet - can't wait to see those modeling pics of your scarf.

Between my new mini ottone wallet and other "little" purchases my cabat fund IS NOT growing.  Where is the leather rehab ranch?


----------



## kroquet

I will take pics of the scarf but no modeling pic please.   Your computer would have a meltdown.    It's the La Danse du Cheval Marwari in the cream and blue.   I love it!!!  It's so pretty and I have wanted it for at least a year or so.    Got really lucky.


----------



## ReRe

I should have remembered, we are both in the NO modeling club.  Drape it on a table with one of your bags, I just want to admire it.


----------



## kroquet

That I can do with a new bag.


----------



## ReRe

OOOOOOOOOOOH, did you say new bag?


----------



## kroquet

Yes, but I haven't taken any pictures yet.   And it is not a Cabat.


----------



## Baggiana

kroquet said:


> That I can do with a new bag.


kroquet,  I have been waiting very patiently for your reveal.... any day now!!!

I need the fix, because I have been resisting any other temptations (bags, slgs and shoes, oh no!), and am saving for the cabat.... so far, so good!  So please indulge me.   I can hardly wait to see what bag you did get!


----------



## Baggiana

ReRe said:


> kroquet - can't wait to see those modeling pics of your scarf.
> 
> Between my new mini ottone wallet and other "little" purchases my cabat fund IS NOT growing.  Where is the leather rehab ranch?



Somewhere over the rainbow...  it is hard, but so far, so good!


----------



## kroquet

I'll take some pics tomorrow.  I will say that I am truly in love.


----------



## kroquet

ReRe - you can do it!   Be strong!   Don't be weak like me.


----------



## Baggiana

kroquet said:


> I'll take some pics tomorrow.  I will say that I am truly in love.



OOOO!  This sounds good!!!  I will be waiting with baited breath!


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> I'll take some pics tomorrow. I will say that I am truly in love.


----------



## Juda

ReRe said:


> kroquet - can't wait to see those modeling pics of your scarf.
> 
> Between my new mini ottone wallet and other "little" purchases my cabat fund IS NOT growing.  *Where is the leather rehab ranch?*



I was  when you bought your Ottone wallet and wanted to interfere but then I remembered how beautiful it is and how hard to find one.

So do you give me the go ahead  to interfere if you do not stick to your cabat plan? I must warn you I will be very strict and will not accept any unauthorized purchases 

*kroquet* can't wait for your 2 reveals


----------



## doloresmia

Juda said:


> I was  when you bought your Ottone wallet and wanted to interfere but then I remembered how beautiful it is and how hard to find one.
> 
> So do you give me the go ahead  to interfere if you do not stick to your cabat plan? I must warn you I will be very strict and will not accept any unauthorized purchases
> 
> *kroquet* can't wait for your 2 reveals



BV tough love. HILARIOUS

kroquet - where is the reveal?????


----------



## Mid-

Juda said:


> I was  when you bought your Ottone wallet and wanted to interfere but then I remembered how beautiful it is and how hard to find one.
> 
> So do you give me the go ahead  to interfere if you do not stick to your cabat plan? I must warn you I will be very strict and will not accept any unauthorized purchases
> 
> *kroquet* can't wait for your 2 reveals



 I love you all so much!!


----------



## kroquet

Juda - you are so cute!!!   I like the BV Tough Love.   Sounds like a boot camp for offenders!!!

You all put a smile on my face every day.
Promise for a special little reveal tonight of one thing only.  Don't have the scarf yet.


----------



## annie9999

*Juda*- like the "bv tough love"

*kroquet*- looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## kroquet

Juda, the BV Policewoman -  NO MORE BAGS!!!!


----------



## bags4fun

ReRe said:


> Speaking of the orange side...I am now the proud owner of my first Hermes...the tiniest little orange post it holder from a lovely TPFer.  Can't wait to feel my first piece.  That came out funny.


Yay!  You are too funny!
ETA- hey, if I can model, anybody can model!  Let's see some modeling shots!


----------



## MyCocoCabas

You lady's stay away from our man cabats!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

kroquet said:


> I will take pics of the scarf but no modeling pic please. Your computer would have a meltdown. It's the La Danse du Cheval Marwari in the cream and blue. I love it!!! It's so pretty and I have wanted it for at least a year or so. Got really lucky.


 
Congrats on your new scarf kroquet, please post pix here as I love that print.


----------



## Longchamp

Baggiana said:


> kroquet, I have been waiting very patiently for your reveal.... any day now!!!
> 
> I need the fix, because I have been resisting any other temptations (bags, slgs and shoes, oh no!), and am saving for the cabat.... so far, so good! So please indulge me. I can hardly wait to see what bag you did get!


 
Count me in on the saving for Cabat, it's my next BV too!!! I'm still debating on color though as Peltro was what I REALLY wanted.


----------



## Longchamp

Baggiana said:


> kroquet, I have been waiting very patiently for your reveal.... any day now!!!
> 
> I need the fix, because I have been resisting any other temptations (bags, slgs and shoes, oh no!), and am saving for the cabat.... so far, so good! So please indulge me. I can hardly wait to see what bag you did get!


 
Count me in on saving for Cabat as it's going to be my next BV too!! Still debating on color/weight of leather as Peltro was my FIRST choice and was too late .


----------



## ReRe

Juda , yes be tough on me, I tend to think these little slgs don't count as bags, but they add up.  I won't even talk about my little jewelry purchases.  I promise to come to you ladies if I even think about another bag until my cabat.  Maybe I should just hope I hate it.  Kroquet where are you revealing.  Baggiana good for you.


----------



## kroquet

I have to wait a little for the reveal.     How was your play date with the Birkin???   Dying to know!


----------



## ReRe

Do you believe she forgot to bring it...she's entranced with her new Jimmy Choo, hopefully play date is rescheduled for next week.


----------



## ReRe

Juda, I just returned some unnecessary STUFF to zappos, wish all the things I returned and "resisted" would add up to real dollars in the cabat piggy bank.


----------



## kroquet

How can you forget a Birkin???  lol     Good for you regarding the Cabat fund!!    I still need to see one IRL and decide if it would even work for me.


----------



## Juda

Mid- group 

*ReRe*- no more purchases without prior approval. And most importantly you have to declare all your new purchases - you can't hide anything from us.

*Kroquet* - if i were you I would try to keep a low profile especially since (apparently) your cabat fund is not growing.
Congrats on you new scarf -maybe you should consider buying a scarf ring if you don't already have one/or one that goes with it
The scarf ring does make a big difference IMO
*
Back to topic :* my next purchase will most probably be the perfect cabat (not before 2010 though).
Buying the Birkin is becoming a very frustrating experience for me.


----------



## sbelle

ReRe said:


> I won't even talk about my little jewelry purchases.



I have that problem too.


----------



## sbelle

ReRe said:


> Juda, I just returned some unnecessary STUFF to zappos, wish all the things I returned and "resisted" would add up to real dollars in the cabat piggy bank.


 

Whoo hoo!  Willpower, baby!


----------



## sbelle

Didn't *kroquet* say she was doing a reveal?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did I miss it?


----------



## kroquet

^^Later today!   I had to wait due to some unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## Baggiana

Juda said:


> Mid- group *
> Back to topic :* my next purchase will most probably be the perfect cabat (not before 2010 though).
> Buying the Birkin is becoming a very frustrating experience for me.



Sorry to hear of your frustrations re:the birkin,* Juda*!  Buying a cabat is an easy as falling off a log - once you make your decision, of course!  Now, what would you consider the perfect cabat???


----------



## kroquet

Juda , I have a horn scarf ring that I LOVE!!!   It makes wearing scarves so easy.


----------



## Juda

kroquet said:


> Juda , I have a horn scarf ring that I LOVE!!!*   It makes wearing scarves so easy*.



...and so effortlessly classy. I only recently discovered  that the ring can also be used with twillys and Gavroches (45 X 45) in addition (of course) to the "Carres"
I don't know how I managed all these years without a scarf ring.

*Baggiana*- buying a Birkin is becoming like the Seinfeld episode "the soup Nazi" one wrong question and : "No Birkin for you" 
I am used to the french system - I am french educated I know that it is not based on easy going attitude, but still...

The prefect cabat is any cabat available (high demand, low supply in this part of the world) ; or not available (therefore more funds for next season cabats) it is not like BV will stop doing  gorgeous cabats any time soon, or at least I hope so


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> ...and so effortlessly classy. I only recently discovered  that the ring can also be used with twillys and Gavroches (45 X 45) in addition (of course) to the "Carres"
> I don't know how I managed all these years without a scarf ring.
> 
> *Baggiana*- buying a Birkin is becoming like the Seinfeld episode "the soup Nazi" one wrong question and : "No Birkin for you"
> I am used to the french system - I am french educated I know that it is not based on easy going attitude, but still...
> 
> *The prefect cabat is any cabat available* (high demand, low supply in this part of the world) ; or not available (therefore more funds for next season cabats) it is not like BV will stop doing  gorgeous cabats any time soon, or at least I hope so




so sorry the birkin is becoming a frustration.  

i so agree with you about the cabat.  although in new york they are not difficult to get.  more so, i have been trying to be satisfied with what i have.  since i am still loving my nero cabat and not ready to take my things out of it yet,  i am not sure i will get any of the new cabats.  i may wait and do a special order or see what comes next year.  
unfortunately bags and shoes are my passion so it is difficult not to purchase.
but you are so right, hopefully bv will not stop doing gorgeous cabats any time soon.


----------



## Baggiana

Go with your gut, *annie9999*!  If you are not ready to take your things out of your nero cabat, don't!  How can you improve upon perfection?!!!

*Juda*, what a situation... the soup nazi!!! - rather the Birkin nazi!  I know you, though, and with your charm, you will be able to prevail, if that is what you want.  One piece of sad news from this part of the world:* kroquet* says that the Reflet cabat has been sold out...


----------



## Longchamp

ROFL at comparison of soup nazi to Birkin purchase--so true!!


----------



## annie9999

thanks *Baggiana*.  you always give the best advice.  you got me through the sale without a purchase and i am very grateful.


----------



## sunflower808

LOL! I keep coming back to this thread for Kroquet's reveal. Did I miss it??


----------



## Longchamp

It was started on another thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/twinnies-a-special-reveal-498333.html


----------



## ReRe

Juda -No more cabats for you, you already have 4 PERFECT CABATS.  You need to model the no more purchases thing for me to follow. PS The whole Birkin process is annoying to me.


----------



## SCL

I am loving my cabat...trying to silence the cabat #2 thoughts...


----------



## Baggiana

^But *ReRe*, I am modeling the "no more purchases" for you...  Believe me, I am tempted, especially by the tornabouni, and maybe a clutch, but I am holding firm.  Every time I turn away, I celebrate my little victory - and strangely, it is getting easier to stay focused every time that I do.  Maybe I can look to you for reinforcement??? 
Just to warn you - I do have an SO coming sometime in Oct. by my calculation... and placed before before my saving campaign. 

*SCL* - I forgot which one you got... and it is hard not to repeat something so exquisite!!!  Which one are you thinking of?


----------



## Juda

*ReRe*- you have no idea how much I am dying to buy the reflet and maybe PDP (still undecided) cabats. And many other gorgeous BV styles.
I am also adding to my cabat funds by selling other handbags.
I am setting a good example 

Cabats are very difficult to find here. When I am able to locate one I am buying it because it might be my last one for a very longtime.
That being said I am not planning to buy anything for the time being

I asked BV boutique not to inform me about any available cabat until 2010.

*Baggiana *- I am so sorry about the reflet but now your decision should be easier
*annie * - thank you, but I am not that sorry. There is a reason why I don't own a Birkin until now .


----------



## bags4fun

The Birkin is really a great bag, but I just hate all the games involved with trying to find one!


----------



## kroquet

Juda - did you just receive a Birkin?   Do tell all about it.


Well, hopefully I can have a playdate with a Cabat next weekend.  My daughter and I are going to Houston and we will make a stop to the BV Boutique.   Surely they will have a Medium Cabat in the store????  Anyway, we are very excited to go and look.
DD will be looking for her wedding shoes and a jacket for Vancouver.


----------



## Juda

*bags4fun-* I totally agree with you 

*kroquet* - No I didn't get one and I am not planning on getting a Birkin anytime soon.
 Even if it is Hermes, I don't like it when a brand dictates when, how many & almost in what color I can buy a handbag.
After all it is only a handbag.

I hope you will be able to play with a cabat and I hope that you will like it.
Congrats & best wishes for your DD, I wish her all the best 

*ReRe* - I am still laughing at your post
You surprised me, I didn't see it coming - not expected at all  
Ok, no more cabats for me, until you get yours.
But based on your spending behavior it will be forever 
(just teasing)


----------



## kroquet

Juda - you always me me laugh!!!    I can't wait to have my playtime and thanks for the well wishes for my daughter.  We are all getting very excited!


----------



## ReRe

I was able to obtain a better picture of my dream dcabat, in medium it will be $7600, am starting to again think that is too big of a price tag, and only 30 coming to US.  Has there been a cabat in smaller numbers than that,seems so limited.  I'm suffering everyday, its so hard not to buy things, I ONLY MADE IT ONE DAY.  The only way I'm going to be able to fund this is to sell other bags but its hard to part with some and others won't produce much in dollars,such a dilemna.  And Baggiana I'm still thinking about that ash scouro clutch from the last sale, it was about $1700.  And I know I'd never carry a clutch.


----------



## kroquet

ReRe - do you dream about it at night?   Are you sure you don't hve some bags that you don't use?      Only you can answer the cost and justification.   I really feel your pain as just the regular Cabat seems out of my league.


----------



## ReRe

Honestly I don't have nice dreams about cabats or beaches..I have frustrating dreams about work.


----------



## ReRe

Does anyone dislike this cabat..I'd like it more if it had a little bit of nero.


----------



## SCL

Baggiana said:


> *SCL* - I forgot which one you got... and it is hard not to repeat something so exquisite!!! Which one are you thinking of?


 
Went nero...and stilllllll thinking about next...


----------



## Baggiana

ReRe said:


> Does anyone dislike this cabat..I'd like it more if it had a little bit of nero.



It sounds like you are having second thoughts about this cabat...  that is why it is so nice to have the time to think about it.  If I were you, I would ask to have the bag sent to me on consignment or make arrangements to go visit it when it comes into NYC or AC.  You will only know for sure if you can see and handle the bag.  When the price tag is this large, you really have to be bowled over, IMO.

Right now, it is easy for me to resist, because I can find nothing that has really taken my breathe away, though I would love another ostrich bag which I cannot find... and unless you count that lilac croc veneta... yeah, right!:lolots:


----------



## Baggiana

Nero is so elegant, *SCL*!... what would you choose next?


----------



## NicAddict

Just a few more hours... I am so excited and nervous to finally meet her 

What is wrong with me feeling like this ?


----------



## doloresmia

^^^what are you getting????


----------



## NicAddict

Reflet.... only a few more hours...


----------



## doloresmia

OMG!!!!! you are getting one of the few out there. yippieeeee! i know exactly how you feel.


----------



## NicAddict

But what is wrong with me ? Woke up at 3:30am this morning ... Not sure why but the only great thing happening today is the trip to BV.


----------



## doloresmia

hilarious. i can absolutely understand. with you in spirit. when does the store open?


----------



## NicAddict

LOL, I am not sure... (D)W needs to do a quick shopping run this morning before we go to Zurich - which will be about a 2 hr drive.


----------



## doloresmia

shoot, ok, i will be asleep by then, but i am looking forward to your reveal! also will need to see lots of action shots


----------



## NicAddict

Definitely will be lots of pics... as for action shots, we shall see


----------



## doloresmia

ok, shucks. i might not be able to sleep now


----------



## NicAddict

Considering we are not even there and we want to go to the Bally outlet as well, it is going to be a while before I can get back and make photos... so have a wonderful rest and sweet dreams


----------



## Juda

Can't wait for the photos and your impressions about the reflet.
Hope you will enjoy your shopping day.


----------



## ReRe

Juda I have a confession already, but I think because its for hubby for Xmas you will give me a pass.  Was checking out the jewelry forum and found out that bing. com is giving 50% cashback on Ashford.  I bought a $1900 Tag Heuer Link watch for $571 after cashback. Its only good until Sunday.  They are offering some great % off for other stores too.


----------



## NicAddict

Does it deserve its own thread or shall I just do it here...?


----------



## annie9999

NicAddict said:


> Does it deserve its own thread or shall I just do it here...?


Definitely deserves it's own thread.


----------



## Love Of My Life

When you go into BV in BH.. you can just faint from the exotics..

  absolutely  delicious to look  at


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^I know! They are truly amazing. I was just there and purchased a platino ossidato cabat! Will do a reveal next week...


----------



## sbelle

*MarvelGirl*,

I am still trying to figure out all these cabats.  Is this the cabat you got?


----------



## MarvelGirl

ssc0619 said:


> *MarvelGirl*,
> 
> I am still trying to figure out all these cabats. Is this the cabat you got?


 
Yes! This is the one I got this past week while in LA on business. I wanted something beautiful but durable. I also wanted a bag that I could wear with both silver and gold jewelry. 

I had it shipped to me so unfortunately I won't receive until next Friday. The best thing is that I also didn't have to pay sales tax since there is no BV in my home state! 

I hope you all like it as much as I do!...


----------



## sbelle

MarvelGirl said:


> Yes! This is the one I got this past week while in LA on business.


 
I have been daydreaming about this one.  I can't imagine how excited you must be!  

Does the calfskin make it heavy?  Is it a little stiff?


----------



## MarvelGirl

ssc0619 said:


> I have been daydreaming about this one. I can't imagine how excited you must be!
> 
> Does the calfskin make it heavy? Is it a little stiff?


 
Thank you so much - I am very excited! 

The calfskin does not make it too heavy - or at least I don't think it does but I love large bags (I also have a nero maxi veneta). It is not too stiff either. It is structured and "stiff" enough that you can fold in the sides. I also puchased the medium size so it is not too large.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks for the information!  Please post pictures when you get it!


----------



## blueiris

ssc0619 said:


> I have been daydreaming about this one. I can't imagine how excited you must be!
> 
> Does the calfskin make it heavy? Is it a little stiff?


 

I hope you don't mind another opinion on this bag.  I have one, and I love mine.  The calfskin does make it heavier than the nappa Cabat, but I can manage the extra weight.  Also, I wouldn't say that the calfskin is stiff, because it is definitely pliable and softens with use.  Undeniably it has more structure than nappa, though.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks *blueiris*--I've been eyeing yours too in the thread when you got yours.  I loved the comparison with your nero bag--a sloane I think?


----------



## uclaboi

MarvelGirl said:


> ^^I know! They are truly amazing. I was just there and purchased a platino ossidato cabat! Will do a reveal next week...


 
Lucky you!  That's a gorgeous piece.  Congrats!  That's going to be my next Cabat.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^Thank you, uclaboi! I feel so very lucky and extremely blessed right now. Please do let us know when you decide to pull the trigger too. We'll be bag twins!


----------



## uclaboi

^I'd love to be bag twins, especially the Ossidato Barcelona.  Hopefully, I'll be able to "pull the trigger" soon but most likely in 3-4 months.  Mine will be a Large.


----------



## doloresmia

For those of you considering the birkin, something to consider. i wore my new lovely etoupe togo 35cm shopping with my DSD saturday - nothing crazy in the bag - a pound of leonidas chocolate, nor was i carrying my bag for very long - we walked home from the promenade (15 minutes). i feel like i have a pinched nerve in my shoulder. AARGH! This never happened with my barenia toile 35cm. 

to recover i have been carrying my ferro new pyramid, but that hurts too just because my shoulder is messed up. i might have to get a medium veneta. LOL

of course i could work out and use weights too.

why didn't i carry the cabat saturday? dummy.


----------



## annie9999

sorry your shoulder hurts.  the birkin is so beautiful but i hear it is really heavy.  my sa said even the toile ones aren't that much lighter.  i just can't do a heavy bag that is hand carry only.


----------



## Baggiana

doloresmia said:


> For those of you considering the birkin, something to consider. i wore my new lovely etoupe togo 35cm shopping with my DSD saturday - nothing crazy in the bag - a pound of leonidas chocolate, nor was i carrying my bag for very long - we walked home from the promenade (15 minutes). i feel like i have a pinched nerve in my shoulder. AARGH! This never happened with my barenia toile 35cm.
> 
> to recover i have been carrying my ferro new pyramid, but that hurts too just because my shoulder is messed up. i might have to get a medium veneta. LOL
> 
> of course i could work out and use weights too.
> 
> why didn't i carry the cabat saturday? dummy.



sorry, doloresmia!  Find a good rolfer or message therapist to help work it out, and then be very careful!  Though the veneta is not your favorite, it is a very comfortable, ergononic handbag... still with a shoulder injury or stress, not even that one might help.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## TDL

doloresmia said:


> to recover i have been carrying my ferro new pyramid, but that hurts too just because my shoulder is messed up. i might have to get a medium veneta. LOL


 
Oh wow, *doloresmia*! That sounds like a really bad injury if you find the new pyramid "heavy".  Get well soon!

_(and can I say there's nothing like a medium veneta to quickly easy one's shoulder pains.. ha ha!) _


----------



## doloresmia

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, it could have been the pound of chocolate i was carrying that sent me over the edge. my work bag is always heavier, but i don't carry it for long as it gets slung into the car.

Annie - it is funny, i have carried the toile birkin around all day with no issues... and i can squeeze it onto my fat shoulder.... i will have to weigh one day, but i believe the toile and my specchio are similar in weight

baggiana - i love the veneta, i am going to be in BH BV tomorrow. i will have to check out the mosaic again or the large nero tuournoboni or however that is spelled. i do believe the veneta is the most ergonomic bag and the most stylish. in the meantime my DH is my rolfer 

TDL - yes, i believe the medium veneta might be justified to my insurance company.


----------



## Baggiana

doloresmia said:


> baggiana - i love the veneta, i am going to be in BH BV tomorrow. i will have to check out the mosaic again or the large nero tuournoboni or however that is spelled. i do believe the veneta is the most ergonomic bag and the most stylish. in the meantime *my DH is my rolfer *



All good choices... I love the twists on the veneta... always keeping it moving and special!  Your rolfer... the best of all worlds!!!


----------



## kroquet

D- sorry about your shoulder.   That is one reason why I love the Cervo Hobo because of the comfort even when loaded.   Let us know what you decide to do. 

And, if you can get your insurance to pay!!  hehehe   I could try that one.  I am having hard time with any hand carried bag which is why I have been so hesitant on a Cabat. (well, the price, too!)


----------



## blueiris

ssc0619 said:


> Thanks *blueiris*--I've been eyeing yours too in the thread when you got yours. I loved the comparison with your nero bag--a sloane I think?


 
Yes, that's correct (great memory!).  Also, I should note that the photos I posted above are from when it was still new, so the bag has softened more since then.


----------



## sbelle

blueiris said:


> Yes, that's correct (great memory!). Also, I should note that the photos I posted above are from when it was still new, so the bag has softened more since then.


 
How about some current pictures?  No rush!!  I like the idea of it having some stiffness.



Well lol, I've gone from I am not interested in a cabat at all to hmmm.......maybe a mini...............  I've been rifling through the closet today to find more bags to put on the selling block.  The one bag I do not seem to be able to part with is my first $1,000 bag (well I think it was $995).  The Marc Jacobs Stella.  I loved that bag so much I hardly ever used it.  I just pulled it out every now and then and sat with it.  I still love it to death and don't want to see it go.


----------



## annelovepuggy

ssc0619 said:


> *The Marc Jacobs Stella.  I loved that bag so much I hardly ever used it.  I just pulled it out every now and then and sat with it.  I still love it to death and don't want to see it go*.


   :lolots:
well, same here actually ....  I  Henry Beguelin, occassionally use them, and not willing to part with each one of them. *
*


----------



## annelovepuggy

*doloresmia* - really sorry to hear your shoulder got hurt.  It takes time to heal.  I got my shoulder & wrist hurt a couple of years ago during a visit to my parents.  I shopped everyday carrying MJ [?] plus multiple shopping bags walking about 2-4 hours till I dropped !!!  A hard lesson learned; it took me about 6 months to heal!  I don't have an eye for MJ ever since!  

I'm interested in 35cm birkin [ ] clemence, togo possibly.  No hurry, if you don't mind, I really am curious about the weight of your birkins.  thanks in advance.  

People said clemence is heavist, but I carried GM picotin [and nero sloane] for a whole month shopping [visiting my parents, shopping again] w/o problems.


----------



## SCL

I would say the birkin feels noticeably heavier than either the picotin or the sloane.  Or the cabat.

Of course, they are all gorgeous bags. ; )

I am now cabat spoiled; must pull the birkin out of the box...sometime...


----------



## SCL

D...hope you are feeling better soon...and that BV BH is good medicine.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> That is one reason why I love the Cervo Hobo because of the comfort even when loaded.


 
Seriously y'all--try this bag out next time you see one.  I just bought mine because it made it to Last Call (lol--I know you know what I mean!)  and it was cute.  I had no idea how COMFORTABLE it is to carry.  That squishy wide strap is really wonderful!!


deloresmia--hope your shoulder feels better soon.  Please baby yourself.


----------



## kroquet

ssc - Are you from Texas???    Ya'll!!!!  LOL


----------



## doloresmia

annelovepuggy said:


> *doloresmia* - really sorry to hear your shoulder got hurt.  It takes time to heal.  I got my shoulder & wrist hurt a couple of years ago during a visit to my parents.  I shopped everyday carrying MJ [?] plus multiple shopping bags walking about 2-4 hours till I dropped !!!  A hard lesson learned; it took me about 6 months to heal!  I don't have an eye for MJ ever since!
> 
> I'm interested in 35cm birkin [ ] clemence, togo possibly.  No hurry, if you don't mind, I really am curious about the weight of your birkins.  thanks in advance.
> 
> People said clemence is heavist, but I carried GM picotin [and nero sloane] for a whole month shopping [visiting my parents, shopping again] w/o problems.



honey - for you anything! luckily, there is this fabulous thread. the first post has all the bags you requested help on. the toile i assume is very like the crinoline birkin in weight

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/weights-of-different-leathers-35-birkin-239288.html


----------



## sbelle

*kroquet*--I grew up in Virginia, but you would have thought I grew up in the deep South.  We thought of ourselves as very Southern.  I didn't know that not everyone says y'all until I was in college!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*doloresmia* - thank you very much!  Big help !:salute:



doloresmia said:


> honey - for you anything! luckily, there is this fabulous thread. the first post has all the bags you requested help on. the toile i assume is very like the crinoline birkin in weight
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/weights-of-different-leathers-35-birkin-239288.html


----------



## doloresmia

SCL - i am going to spend the morning at the BH H sale. it should go a long way to making me feel better.


----------



## doloresmia

kroquet - the cabat is a shoulder bag, so perhaps YOUR insurance can pay 

SSC -  i am sure visiting BV after the H sale will be a great cure.


----------



## kroquet

H Sale??   Buying anything????   I would love a pair of Oran sandals.   I love the gold ones.

Do they have the horn jewelry on sale ever?    Sorry,  I am full of questions!!!


----------



## doloresmia

kroquet - i don't have so much experience with the sales, but i have yet to see horn pieces or orans. will let you know though 

i have a few target items, we will see.... must be careful. there could be frenzy. LOL


----------



## Juda

ReRe said:


> Juda I have a confession already, but I think because its for hubby for Xmas you will give me a pass.  Was checking out the jewelry forum and found out that bing. com is giving 50% cashback on Ashford.  I bought a $1900 Tag Heuer Link watch for $571 after cashback. Its only good until Sunday.  They are offering some great % off for other stores too.



How did I miss that? 
Congrats ReRe !!!! The price is really good and it is not a handbag so yo have my blessings 

*doloresmia* - so sorry about your shoulder. I am starting to really not like the Birkin. you were always very kind to post modelling pics for us, so I don't accept the fat shoulder description 
Have you considered not carrying a handbag at all? just to go out with only the essentials (phone, keys wallet)...?
Believe me you should all try it, so liberating from the handbag addiction
(note: but please don't loose anything and blame me later)

*kroquet *- you seem a lot nicer after you changed your avatar. I hardly recognize you anymore.


----------



## doloresmia

Juda - it is funny. i did not have a purse until two years ago... and then i joined tPF. i like to run purse-less, but unfortunately, by the time i find a way to carry my small wallet, my keys and my blackberry i might as well have a purse.


----------



## kroquet

Juda - don't worry, I will be back to my old self soon!!!!   Momentary lapse!   LOL

D - Have fun shopping today!!!    I'm with ssc on the Cervo Hobo, it's plain, but so comfy.   Well understated, not plain.   Try one on!!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*kroquet* - highly recommend  Istheme pendant !  I wear it all summer  & receive compliments everytime.  I also love Oran sandles ! probably get it next summer [unless it's on sale now ?!].  



kroquet said:


> H Sale??   Buying anything????   I would love a pair of *Oran sandals*.   I love the gold ones.
> Do they have the *horn jewelry *on sale ever?    Sorry,  I am full of questions!!!


----------



## kroquet

Do you have any of the earrings?  I am looking at a necklace on ebay.   Love the pendants, too.     Hobbyfan had a gorgeous pair of BV earrings which I highly regret not buying.


----------



## dancingabner

I can't wait to be a proud owner someday soon of a cabat.  I can't wait to just hold it in my hands.


----------



## blueiris

ssc0619 said:


> How about some current pictures? No rush!! I like the idea of it having some stiffness.


 
Sure!  The lighting is too dim when I get home from work, so I'll try to take some updated photos this weekend.


----------



## sbelle

blueiris said:


> Sure!  The lighting is too dim when I get home from work, so I'll try to take some updated photos this weekend.



Thanks blueiris!!  Whenever you get to it , that would be great!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Ladies - I am pretty sure a cabat is a perfect bag. i admire it more and more each day, don't care whether it is tucked or not anymore. find it very light weight, even when stuffed, and carries a ton. SOOOOO much easier to wear than a birkin (although i still love mine)

here is a picture of mine in the boot of my rental bug.


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> Ladies - I am pretty sure a cabat is a perfect bag. i admire it more and more each day, don't care whether it is tucked or not anymore. find it very light weight, even when stuffed, and carries a ton. SOOOOO much easier to wear than a birkin (although i still love mine)
> 
> here is a picture of mine in the boot of my rental bug.



I fully agree!

I carried my Birkin two days ago and somehow kept on wondering all day long why I didn't bring my Cabat instead. I absolutely love both but the Cabat wins every time I compare them.


----------



## Baggiana

doloresmia said:


> Ladies - I am pretty sure a cabat is a perfect bag. i admire it more and more each day, don't care whether it is tucked or not anymore. find it very light weight, even when stuffed, and carries a ton. SOOOOO much easier to wear than a birkin (although i still love mine)
> 
> here is a picture of mine in the boot of my rental bug.





NicAddict said:


> I fully agree!
> 
> I carried my Birkin two days ago and somehow kept on wondering all day long why I didn't bring my Cabat instead. I absolutely love both but the Cabat wins every time I compare them.



What an endorsement!!!


----------



## Juda

Thank you doloresmia and NicAddict for your input.
it is really interesting to know
I totally agree that you admire and love the cabat more and more each day, that's what makes it really special (and worth every dime)


----------



## annie9999

thanks *doloresmia* and *NicAddict* for your input.
the "problem" is once you start to use and get comfortable with the cabat it is hard to use other bags.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think the comments made about the cabat v the birkin are very interesting. I think for sheer ease of use the Cabat is winning which I think is great! A Cabat is defo on my wishlist and I will get one, which one is still to be decided.


----------



## Juda

Nero and Ebano medium cabats are definitely on my wishlist now.
Thanks again *doloresmia* for the enabling 
First you made me want to buy a Birkin but the Hermes boutique was able to talk me out of it (with the waiting list, order date, and restrictions...)
Now with your review on cabats I want more.
Did I do anything to hurt you, ever ?


----------



## doloresmia

^^Juda - i am so sorry to have hurt you. LOL. please let me know if i can do anything, like take your ostrich noce baby away so you don't have too many cabats. hahahaa.

annie - ITA!

Sammyjoe - it is so hard to choose.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ You are 100% right Doloresmia! I am sure everyone on the board will one day end up with a cabat!Lol!


----------



## sbelle

*deloresmia*, your cabat looks so sweet there!


----------



## Chrisy

ssc0619 said:


> *deloresmia*, your cabat looks so sweet there!


 
I always wanna a cabat in either nero or ebano down the road.  Then I see *deloresmia*'s beautiful red cabat.    DH always told me to pick designer purse with a color that pop.  I don't know what to do now!


----------



## doloresmia

Chrisy said:


> I always wanna a cabat in either nero or ebano down the road.  Then I see *doloresmia*'s beautiful red cabat.    DH always told me to pick designer purse with a color that pop.  I don't know what to do now!



sorry my colors on the picture are not accurate - actually my darling cabat is the copper specchio and a lovely rich orange color. the attached picture is much more accurate.

BTW for those of you considering nappa, can i just make a plug for specchio or some other less soft leather? perhaps annie and juda will weigh in here, but i assume nappa will show issues on the corners much more quickly than my copper specchio will. i am also thinking of foxie pooh's marvelous pix of her PO cabat. 

nappa ladies what do you think?


----------



## blueiris

ssc0619, here are some photos.  Sorry for the delay!

The first photo is when it was new.  The second and third photos were taken today, after about 4 months of occasional use.  In all photos, the Cabat is empty.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sbelle

*blueiris*--
It's funny, I haven't even been back to this thread until tonight.  It's like your pictures were calling me.  I love the way the color looks in natural lighting.

Thanks for taking the time to do this.  I love your cabat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bags4fun

Ha.  I thought it was a delicious dark berry red too!  But the copper specchio is beautiful too!


----------



## MarvelGirl

blueiris said:


> ssc0619, here are some photos.  Sorry for the delay!
> 
> The first photo is when it was new.  The second and third photos were taken today, after about 4 months of occasional use.  In all photos, the Cabat is empty.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Amazing, blueiris! After 4 months of use it still looks so beautiful. I just took mine out for the first time yesterday...it was like heaven. I love this bag!  I tried to take pics but the batteries were low but I have them charging. As soon as I get properly dressed again, I will take some pics and upload too.


----------



## kroquet

Ahhhhh, what a rainbow of color.    sighs


----------



## kroquet

ssc0619 said:


> How about some current pictures? No rush!! I like the idea of it having some *stiffness*.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, ssc, couldn't resist the fact that you like a little stiffness,
> 
> My mind is in the gutter again.


----------



## sbelle

MarvelGirl said:


> As soon as I get properly dressed again, I will take some pics and upload too.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> Sorry, ssc, couldn't resist the fact that you like a little stiffness,
> 
> My mind is in the gutter again.


 


:shame:


----------



## SCL

doloresmia said:


> nappa ladies what do you think?



I am loving the "flex" of my nero...that said, I am more than willing to try another in a more "structured" leather... ; )


----------



## kroquet

LOL   I am a rotten person!!


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> LOL I am a rotten person!!


 
NO, remember you are nice now that you've changed your avatar!


----------



## doloresmia

^^^SCL - blueiris reported in the cabats united she liked her cabats stiff!


----------



## uclaboi

blueiris said:


> ssc0619, here are some photos. Sorry for the delay!
> 
> The first photo is when it was new. The second and third photos were taken today, after about 4 months of occasional use. In all photos, the Cabat is empty.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 

*blueiris* - Gorgeous bag.


----------



## bgarmstr

Juda, thanks for ranking a couple weeks ago which Cabat materials were most/least structured (you two uclaboi!).  You also asked if I had bought one since my last post.  Not yet.  I actually special ordered a different bag, but it didn't work out, so I'm planning to get a Cabat now.  Still don't know which one (I was actually at the Beverly Hills store last weekend, and that helped - they do have a great collection there), but it will definitely be in a dark brown color.  Maybe that limits me to nappa though given I refuse to do another special order. My concern though is I can carry a lot of papers at times, and I think a nappa cabat's bottom may be too flimsy for that.  Maybe I'll just need to carry 2 bags on such days then?!  

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## uclaboi

^Good to see that you're back.  Has your SO arrived, yet?  Have you seen the new Matita Vachette Cabat?


----------



## uclaboi

*D* - love all the colors of SLG and your beautiful Cabat!


----------



## doloresmia

bgarmstr said:


> Juda, thanks for ranking a couple weeks ago which Cabat materials were most/least structured (you two uclaboi!).  You also asked if I had bought one since my last post.  Not yet.  I actually special ordered a different bag, but it didn't work out, so I'm planning to get a Cabat now.  Still don't know which one (I was actually at the Beverly Hills store last weekend, and that helped - they do have a great collection there), but it will definitely be in a dark brown color.  Maybe that limits me to nappa though given I refuse to do another special order. My concern though is I can carry a lot of papers at times, and I think a nappa cabat's bottom may be too flimsy for that.  Maybe I'll just need to carry 2 bags on such days then?!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!



bgarmstr - i wouldn't be afraid of what the cabat can carry - i carry a PC, work papers, and then personal items - two H Karos, one with a GM shawl, two wallets, glasses, sunglasses, an H zipzap, a one liter bottle of water, and so forth. 

As an example - I posted this in another thread, hope no one minds


----------



## doloresmia

uclaboi! how are you = did you make it to the BH H sale?


----------



## uclaboi

^I did!  I went on Thursday.  No lines at all.  Did you find anything?


----------



## Chrisy

*Doloresmia*, thanks for the leather tips when getting a cabat.  I am not getting a cabat anytime soon but will definitely educate myself the difference on my next trip to the BV store.  Thanks!


----------



## doloresmia

chrisy - you are so welcome! let us know about your research

uclaboi - i took home some shoes . did you find anything to take home?


----------



## gga

I have been craving a cabat for months now.  My store has one that's very stiff, woven in bright red, blue, and yellow leather.  I liked it, but I feel like it would be a limited wear item.

I have maybe 18 black bags total, so I do not need another black bag.  What would you guys recommend for a beginner cabat, for someone who tends to wear brights, and may not ever buy more than one?  

I'm clueless, and looking in my local store left me more confused than ever.  I'd love to be able to go in with some direction.

Also, I'm 6 ft. and not a skinny little thing.  Can I still pull off a medium or should I go for the large?


----------



## SCL

gga...smooch!!!

hmm...maybe ebano brown?

you should also ask mrsmorris about size...she prefers large, I think...the medium is perfect for me (somewhat similar to a 35 birkin and you can shoulder)...


----------



## SCL

doloresmia said:


> ^^^SCL - blueiris reported in the cabats united she liked her cabats stiff!


 
One (or more) of each, I am thinking...lol...


----------



## gga

SMOOOOOCHES right back at you, babe!  I'm wearing your gorgy bracelet right this second.  I was just thinking about you!

The 35 birkin is plenty big for me.  I've got one 40 birkin, and I rarely carry it.  Too dang big for my taste.

I'll ask Mrsmorris.  We're pretty much the same height.


----------



## annie9999

gga said:


> I have been craving a cabat for months now.  My store has one that's very stiff, woven in bright red, blue, and yellow leather.  I liked it, but I feel like it would be a limited wear item.
> 
> I have maybe 18 black bags total, so I do not need another black bag.  What would you guys recommend for a beginner cabat, for someone who tends to wear brights, and may not ever buy more than one?
> 
> I'm clueless, and looking in my local store left me more confused than ever.  I'd love to be able to go in with some direction.
> 
> Also, I'm 6 ft. and not a skinny little thing.  Can I still pull off a medium or should I go for the large?




i think i know the cabat you're talking about and although beautiful; i agree, it might be a limited wear item.  at his price point and if it may be your only one you may want it to be more neutral.  ebano is a wonderful choice.

as far as size- try some on and see what feels comfortable.  i personally think medium makes a great every day size.  the large is very dramatic and beautiful but it is a lot of bag.  you should also consider the choice of skin.  nappa is beautiful and light weight but softens a lot.  i love my nero but forced myself to use my ottone and am loving it too.  it is a little heavier but has more structure.  

if you have a bv near you take some time and try them.  there are several nice possibilities coming out soon so you may want to wait and consider them.  hth and looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## gga

Thank you, Annie.  I just got off the phone with my local store, and I'm going in either tonight or tomorrow afternoon to look at them.  There's evidently a pretty big selection.  

I've been browsing the subforum, and I can feel ebano calling my name, though.


----------



## piperlu

doloresmia - When did you get the red cabat?  I may have missed that post.  It is lovely.  I remembered the copper one.

I must have missed the poll on stiff or slouchy, but I vote for slouchy for the cabat.  I have a medium and it has become more soft with each use.  I really love it.  Before I bought the cabat I was concerned whether or not the sides could be folded, now like someone else posted, I don't care if it's folded or not.  I can wear it either way.

I have been using that HUGE dustbag inside of the cabat.  It has really worked out well.  I put all of my pouches inside the dustbag and it's completely secure.  I initially was going to get a purse insert, but this works so well, that I don't need too.

I would love to someday get one in Nero or Ebano, a classic and timeless color.


----------



## SCL

Ebano....whispering to gga...come try me....whooooooooooooooooooo...

Can't wait to hear what you think.  : )


----------



## kroquet

Ha - look who is enabling now!!!!    
GGA - love the pup in your avatar!   SO cute and kissworthy!


----------



## kroquet

Piper - what kind of leather is the Peltro?   I am trying my best to learn.   And what is the Platino Ossidato?


----------



## kimberf

I sold my Birkin earlier this year after having it for about 15 months and having not carried it for the last 12 of them.  It was a grail bag (black box 35), but it turned out not to be right for me.  I like a bag that's a bit structured, but a Box Birkin was just  too stiff and boxy for me.  Maybe in a smooshier leather, but I'm not a fan of the grainy leathers like Togo or Clemence, so that makes it difficult.  It was also not that easy to carry, since it's heavier, over the arm only, and not squishable.  While there was a certain amount of "Yay!  I have a Birkin!" when I carried it, I also sometimes felt a little self-conscious of it.

The good thing was that I was able to pretty much get my money back selling the Birkin.  I had a reliable reseller sell it for me, which made it very easy.  So if you have any doubts, or if you just like to swap out your bags, the Birkin is a great choice from that perspective.

I would also really hesitate over the Cabat unless I were really sure it would be perfect and I would love it forever.  I guess I'm a little burned by my Birkin disappointment.  It's just a lot of money for a bag, and I know I've gone through a few phases.  The resale on BVs isn't as good as Hermes, so there's not quite the same fallback of just selling it if you do decide it's not actually "the one".


----------



## Juda

annie9999 said:


> i personally think medium makes a great every day size.  the large is very dramatic and beautiful but it is a lot of bag.  you should also consider the choice of skin.  nappa is beautiful and light weight but softens a lot.  i love my nero but forced myself to use my ottone and am loving it too.  it is a little heavier but has more structure.



annie - I am considering a cabat in classic color but I am worried about the softness of Nappa. I am waiting for the medium size.
Medium is out of stock, They only have Large in Nero and Ebano but  I don't like the size on me and especially the softness of the large size.
It looks as if I am carrying leather without any shape or definition.
But I assumed that the problem is specific to Large size.

Since I prefer stiffer cabats with more structure do you think I will be disappointed with nappa?


----------



## gga

kroquet said:


> Ha - look who is enabling now!!!!
> GGA - love the pup in your avatar!   *SO cute and kissworthy*!



Thank you kroquet, and he really is such a snugglypup.  That is, when he's not plotting mayhem.  

And SCL, I cannot believe you can hear that Ebano bag whispering to me all the way down here in Houston!  I am so relieved that it's not just my imagination, that others can hear it too.  whew.  I tell my husband all the time that it's not my fault, that the bags beg for me, but he thinks I make that stuff up.  I'll be sure and tell him that no, other people on the forum can hear the bags calling for me.  (lmao)

It started raining yesterday afternoon, so it looks like this afternoon is cabat trying time.


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> annie - I am considering a cabat in classic color but I am worried about the softness of Nappa. I am waiting for the medium size.
> Medium is out of stock, They only have Large in Nero and Ebano but  I don't like the size on me and especially the softness of the large size.
> It looks as if I am carrying leather without any shape or definition.
> But I assumed that the problem is specific to Large size.
> 
> Since I prefer stiffer cabats with more structure do you think I will be disappointed with nappa?


*Juda*- i don't think nappa will disappoint although now i'm not sure.  i had to literally force myself to stop using my nero and use the ottone.  i wanted to use the more structured cabat because i'm planning my next cabat and wanted to address this very issue and see if i prefer somewhat more structure.
so far i am loving it.  ottone will soften but i think it will remain more structured.  i am strongly considering a special order and at that price point, i want to take some time and think about it.


----------



## annie9999

kimberf said:


> I sold my Birkin earlier this year after having it for about 15 months and having not carried it for the last 12 of them.  It was a grail bag (black box 35), but it turned out not to be right for me.  I like a bag that's a bit structured, but a Box Birkin was just  too stiff and boxy for me.  Maybe in a smooshier leather, but I'm not a fan of the grainy leathers like Togo or Clemence, so that makes it difficult.  It was also not that easy to carry, since it's heavier, over the arm only, and not squishable.  While there was a certain amount of "Yay!  I have a Birkin!" when I carried it, I also sometimes felt a little self-conscious of it.
> 
> The good thing was that I was able to pretty much get my money back selling the Birkin.  I had a reliable reseller sell it for me, which made it very easy.  So if you have any doubts, or if you just like to swap out your bags, the Birkin is a great choice from that perspective.
> 
> I would also really hesitate over the Cabat unless I were really sure it would be perfect and I would love it forever.  I guess I'm a little burned by my Birkin disappointment.  It's just a lot of money for a bag, and I know I've gone through a few phases.  The resale on BVs isn't as good as Hermes, so there's not quite the same fallback of just selling it if you do decide it's not actually "the one".


you make several excellent points- i too have made several costly bag mistakes and now am very cautious.  bv does not command the resale of some other brands- and i can't understand why- but it does seem to be true.  although i certainly don't buy thinking of resale- the reality is that sometimes i have made mistakes.

you should think about the cabat- especially after your comments about the box birkin- the cabat may indeed be right for you.


----------



## Juda

Thanks *annie *for your input, I believe I will love it too.
SO cabat with more structure? 
You already have the Ottone, that's very very  interesting


----------



## gga

Okay, as of this morning, I'm flipflopping on color again.  There's a pretty big selection, but I was pretty well set on ebano...or noce...or maybe the copper specchio.  Or ebano.  Now, I keep finding my mind drifting back to the lilac.  I love ebano so much, but the lilac is positively haunting me.

Can you guys help me out?  Is lilac a stupid choice?


----------



## kroquet

GGA - Get the Ebano and a lilac wallet or cosmetic bag to go inside.    Best of both worlds with a classic neutral Cabat and a gorgeous bit of color inside.  

There, done!   Now, get to the store, buy, and post pis when you get home!!!

YAY!!   My first brilliant idea of the day!!


----------



## SCL

Ummm...in gga world would one select both?  Love ebano...lilac is gorgeous...  You could wear the ebano w/ everything.  You could wear the lilac w/ most, maybe not some brights?


----------



## sbelle

gga said:


> I tell my husband all the time that it's not my fault, that the bags beg for me, but he thinks I make that stuff up.


 
Tell him it happens to me too.  That is why it is never my fault.  I buy them to make the voices stop.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> There, done! Now, get to the store, buy, and post pis when you get home!!!


 
Back in enabling mode I see....


----------



## annie9999

kroquet said:


> GGA - Get the Ebano and a lilac wallet or cosmetic bag to go inside.    Best of both worlds with a classic neutral Cabat and a gorgeous bit of color inside.
> 
> There, done!   Now, get to the store, buy, and post pis when you get home!!!
> 
> YAY!!   My first brilliant idea of the day!!


*perfect suggestion.*

*GGA*- the lilac is beautiful but i also say get ebano and slg's in lilac.  i am never successful with light colored bags.  i am attracted to them but never works for me.  ebano is gorgeous.  take your time and look at both again.  ebano will always be around and i haven't heard that lilac is almost finished but you could check with your sa to be sure.


----------



## sbelle

*GGA*-- the one thing I'll say about lilac is it is much more neutral than you'd think it would be.  I bought the lilac campana and found that I could really wear it with any color -- red, orange, whatever.

I didn't think it would work as well with everything as it does.


----------



## Juda

*gga* -I hope that you enjoy the decision making phase like I do 
my suggestion would be to wait until you are 100% sure it is the right choice.
In the mean time you can ask as many questions as you want, that's what we are here for

Copper is an excellent choice if you like stiffer and more structured handbags.
Noce and Ebano are both on my wishlist. But if I had to choose only one, it would be Ebano - I like what *kroquet* suggested. 

*ssc*- does Lilac require more attention to keep it clean?


----------



## kroquet

ssc0619 said:


> Back in enabling mode I see....


 
What can I say?   Just trying to help out!


----------



## gga

SCL said:


> *Ummm...in gga world would one select both?* Love ebano...lilac is gorgeous... You could wear the ebano w/ everything. You could wear the lilac w/ most, maybe not some brights?


 
Ah yes, I see you've visited my planet before, *SCL*!  You seem to know the most important rule.  When in doubt, buy it all and let god sort it out.  Or something like that, can't remember exactly.

*ssc0619*, you are cracking me up!  You summed it up exactly.  I will tell my husband that I only buy to stop the voices.  And now that you've told me that lilac goes with red and orange...uhoh.

I'm sensing a longer shopping trip than planned.  Maybe I can get the Cabat in ebano and do a Campana or Sloane in a lilac?  I do like *kroquet's* idea too.

Oh, I so did NOT need to fall in love with BV.  You girls are olympic-caliber enablers around here.  Not that I need much pushing to take a dive or anything, lol.


----------



## sbelle

Juda said:


> *ssc*- does Lilac require more attention to keep it clean?


 
I have used my campana quite a bit and haven't noticed any issues.  The color has a lot of depth to it, so it is not really a light colored bag.  I don't think I'll be buying anything else in lilac (unless that sugar daddy comes along), but I am very happy to have purchased this bag.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> What can I say? Just trying to help out!


 
Every time I see your avatar, and see your doggie's beautiful eyes and sweet smile (he is smiling, right?) I start to smile back.

You are always a big help!!!  Can you help me find $5,000 for a cabat?


----------



## kroquet

OH thanks and for that I would find your $5000 first, then mine!


----------



## gga

Cabat saga gets complicated *sigh*

I can't get lilac in a large.  The medium is just a teensy bit too small for me, the large is a teensy bit too big, but manageable if I stick with the nappa leather ones.  So it turns out that I'm limited to the cabat in noce, ebano, or nero.  That's it.  The large ones in the men's line are too stiff and appear way too big on me. 

So the sad news is that I won't get to have any pretty colors in a cabat, but the good news is that I won't be spending the earth on an enormous cabat assortment.

At least I was able to find the lilac in the maxi Veneta.  They're bringing it in, and I'll pick it up next week.  And I have zero idea what to do about the cabat.


----------



## kroquet

Maxi in Lilac will be gorgeous!   I say Ebano, definitely, since that is the bag of choice for Mr. Maier.

Congrats on the Lilac!    Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## NicAddict

Well today was one of those days... in the office from 8:30am till 2:30 am UGH! I really hate budget time...

But during all the stress.. I occasionally manage to steal a glance at my bag, sitting right beside me, waiting patiently for me to pick her up and it makes me feel a lot better looking at the sheer beauty of the Cabat and holding it. (Did I mention somewhere that I am in love again ? hihi).

It at least gets me through the next hour and countless useless emails or data that is coming my way. ( I actually had to put my 'out of office' notification on to stop people from trying too hard to contact me).

So, when frustration and stress runs high, caress a Cabat, hehe

I need to try to get some sleep before I head back to the office until at least 5pm again (on a Saturday and Sunday will not be much better) 

Yes, you may all feel sorry for me now


----------



## annie9999

NicAddict said:


> Well today was one of those days... in the office from 8:30am till 2:30 am UGH! I really hate budget time...
> 
> But during all the stress.. I occasionally manage to steal a glance at my bag, sitting right beside me, waiting patiently for me to pick her up and it makes me feel a lot better looking at the sheer beauty of the Cabat and holding it. (Did I mention somewhere that I am in love again ? hihi).
> 
> It at least gets me through the next hour and countless useless emails or data that is coming my way. ( I actually had to put my 'out of office' notification on to stop people from trying too hard to contact me).
> 
> So, when frustration and stress runs high, caress a Cabat, hehe
> 
> I need to try to get some sleep before I head back to the office until at least 5pm again (on a Saturday and Sunday will not be much better)
> 
> Yes, you may all feel sorry for me now


so glad you're enjoying your beautiful cabat.  
since it is good for stress relief perhaps it can be a medical expense.  cheaper than theraphy and much more effective.
hope work gets better and you can get some rest.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> Piper - what kind of leather is the Peltro? I am trying my best to learn. And what is the Platino Ossidato?


 
*kroquet*-- 

from what I've heard peltro has been discontinued and can't be SO'ed.

Re:  platino ossidato --is calfskin - ossidato refers to the oxidation and platino refers to the color

this is *blueiris*' beautiful PO mini


----------



## sbelle

woo hoo --- maxi lilac!!   I think that will be beautiful!


----------



## kroquet

There is a medium PO on ebay.   I am thinking it would be too similar to my Ottone.

But ssc - it could be yours.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> There is a medium PO on ebay. I am thinking it would be too similar to my Ottone.
> 
> But ssc - it could be yours.


 

I saw it, but I am thinking I really want a mini.  Your doggie told me I should wait.

What do you have in ottone?



Did you notice how beautifully that blueiris's P O cabat goes with her tile.  Just perfect.


----------



## kroquet

Yes, I love it!!

My Ottone is the SLoane and it is a beauty and gets lots of admiring glances and stares.

It still is my HG bag, drapes like a dream.

Wonder how much a mini in nappa is?   Mini Lilac would be a great bag.


----------



## kroquet

ssc- IS the mini about the same size as the Bays?   That was a perfect size bag, just too darn heavy.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> Yes, I love it!!
> 
> My Ottone is the SLoane and it is a beauty and gets lots of admiring glances and stares.
> 
> It still is my HG bag, drapes like a dream.
> 
> Wonder how much a mini in nappa is? Mini Lilac would be a great bag.






I know the ottone sloane is heavenly.


The lilac mini is $3,400.  The medium is $4,700.  (not that I have this stuff memorized)

I really am going to bed now.


----------



## Juda

*ReRe *- have you found an answer to your question?

I did - it is the perfect cabat for me.
The perfect cabat is classy, practical, low profile (even in exotics), elegant without being arrogant.
it is designed to accommodate you rather than the other way round.
It is simply perfect.

Both bags are beautiful my decision was based on Brand Chemistry 
I relate to BV more


----------



## NicAddict

annie9999 said:


> since it is good for stress relief perhaps it can be a medical expense.



Now that would be a neat trick to pull off with the insurance company  I'd rather make this a regular occurrence then (like Therapy Sessions)


----------



## uclaboi

doloresmia said:


> uclaboi - i took home some shoes . did you find anything to take home?


 
I got 2 locks - a hippo and a pegasus.


----------



## ReRe

Isn't this on someone's wishlist?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270451777247&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kroquet

ReRe - I think that was something Baggiana was looking for.   If so, contact her, please!!!


----------



## SCL

Juda said:


> I did - it is the perfect cabat for me.
> The perfect cabat is classy, practical, low profile (even in exotics), elegant without being arrogant.
> it is designed to accommodate you rather than the other way round.
> It is simply perfect.
> 
> Both bags are beautiful my decision was based on Brand Chemistry
> I relate to BV more



Nicely stated.


----------



## Baggiana

^^^


----------



## Mid-

Ooooohhhhhh! You did it, Baggiana, didn't you?


----------



## annie9999

*Baggiana*- congratulations.  so happy for you.


----------



## kimberf

annie9999 said:


> you should think about the cabat- especially after your comments about the box birkin- the cabat may indeed be right for you.



I know -- I always wonder if I should try a Cabat.  I have a Roma and I LOOOOOVE it.  It's probably my favorite bag.  I love having the separate compartments.


----------



## doloresmia

baggiana - congratulations!!!! you must report when she arrives! yeah!

BTW if anyone is looking, BH just got a mediume ottone ferro karung. i did not ask the price since i know it is way out of my range, but oh would that be lovely. please let me know if you want the name of the SA there who called me. 

here are pix of a large from bv.luxury@gmail.com. just because it is so beautiful. hope you don't mind my posting again....


----------



## shopaholic&baby

congrats, baggiana!  the PO cabat comes with the magnet closure and that solves your concern about the openness of the cabats!

doloresmia - that's a BEAUTIFUL cabat!!


----------



## Baggiana

Thank you *Mid*, *Annie999*, *doloresmia* and *shopaholic&baby*!  I am very excited, but won't receive it until the end of the week.  Yes, I think that the magnetic closures will offer me the ultimate in flexibility in how I use/carry the cabat, though I know that TM does not sanction.  I still cannot believe it!

 to *Juda* and *ReRe* for contacting me and to *kroquet* for her reminders and assurance about the seller.  I was sitting on the fence, as usual... over analyzing - until *ReRe* chimed in with her two cents... she wins the enabling award of the of the week


----------



## kroquet

Baggiana - I am thrilled for you!!!   She is a lovely seller and I hope you will be "over the moon" with the PO!!!


----------



## gga

Thank you!  The maxi lilac has to come from Hawaii, so I probably won't have it until Thursday or so.

Can I bother you lovelies for more input?  I'm still dithering about size.  I run into this problem with LV frequently too:  The large is a wee bit big, the next size down is a wee bit small, and I'm left not quite fitting in with the bag I adore.

If I carry the cabat with the sides out, the medium would be fine.  If I bought a stiffy, the medium would be fine.  If I go with a floppy, the medium feels too teensy on me.  If I fold the sides in at all, the medium feels too small.

With the large, the size feels big, even with the sides folded, but when the sides are folded and the bag is on my shoulder, it feels almost perfect.

So here's my question:  How do you all end up carrying your cabats?  Folded or open?  Shoulder or hand/arm?

I was contacted by the utterly lovely man that helped me.  He discovered that he could indeed get me a large in lilac, but it would have to come from Europe.  Which means that the bag is mine, no dithering allowed, sight unseen, yadda yadda, although of course he would never express this as bluntly as I just did.  I feel far more comfortable with the idea of a maxi Veneta in lilac than I do the large lilac cabat.  Am I making a mistake to pass on it though?


----------



## ReRe

YEAH, YEAH, YEAH, this one was meant for you so glad you decided to get it. Was hoping I wasn't being too push.   Happy to have beat out kroquet on the enabling award.


----------



## Baggiana

^^Yes *ReRe*, you have to go a long way to beat out *kroquet* in the enabling department, but in this case you were no slouch... you actually made sense!  Thank you both for your help and enthusiasm!

Though this one was well documented, I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Mid-

Congrats, *Baggiana*!  I'm so happy that you found the one with your name on it. Can't wait for your grand reveal!!


----------



## blueiris

^^You're welcome, ssc0619, and thanks for the nice comments.  Thanks also to MarvelGirl (enjoying yours?) and uclaboi!

^gga, I carry my platino ossidato Cabat open.  Mine is the small size, so there is no need to fold it, plus it's more structured than the nappa.  I wear it on the shoulder most of the time, but I do hand-carry or arm-carry it as well.

The way you describe the fits of the medium and large on you is similar to how I would describe the fits of the small and medium on me, and the amount of structure of the material (stiffer calf of the platino ossidato versus the floppier nappa) does seem to affect the way they look on me.  The medium platino ossidato Cabat was too huge for me no matter what, but the floppier medium nappa Cabat looked fine on me so long as it was on my shoulder; it looked a little too big when I had it on my arm or in my hand.

For myself, I know that I am very unlikely to carry it with the sides folded, so I would not factor that issue into my decision.  The exact opposite is true for others.  I haven't ruled out a medium nappa Cabat in my future, but I'd really have to love it to get it.  The platino ossidato small Cabat is just about perfect for me in terms of size and the characteristics of the leather, so it would take absolute perfection for me to buy another Cabat.

Given that you're unsure about the size of the Cabat, I don't think it's a mistake to pass on the large lilac Cabat from Europe.  You don't seem quite comfortable yet with the large size in general, so if I were in your place, I wouldn't commit to purchasing a large lilac sight unseen.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## blueiris

Wow, Baggiana!  I'm so excited and pleased for you!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

gga said:


> So here's my question:  How do you all end up carrying your cabats?  Folded or open?  Shoulder or hand/arm?
> 
> I was contacted by the utterly lovely man that helped me.  He discovered that he could indeed get me a large in lilac, but it would have to come from Europe.  Which means that the bag is mine, no dithering allowed, sight unseen, yadda yadda, although of course he would never express this as bluntly as I just did.  I feel far more comfortable with the idea of a maxi Veneta in lilac than I do the large lilac cabat.  Am I making a mistake to pass on it though?



Mine is always worn open. The first few days I tried to fold it in, but quickly ran out of patience for that and also no longer cared.  And 90% of the time it's on my shoulder too.  Medium always ends up holding way more than you think.  And it gets heavy if I load it up so if I had a large and filled it, it would be too much I think. 

One of the things I love about my cabat is that I'm totally carefree about it. I don't worry about wear I have to set it down, I take it on planes and stuff it under the seat in front of me, etc.  So for me a dark cabat is better, the lilac will require a little bit more carefulness on your part. Also, a maxi veneta in lilac sounds pretty dreamy so if you can have that plus a cabat, I'd go for that option.


----------



## kroquet

GGA - did you happen to see the Noce Cabat?   For some reason, I can't get that bag out of my head.


----------



## gga

kroquet said:


> GGA - did you happen to see the Noce Cabat? For some reason, I can't get that bag out of my head.


 
I did, and it's thoroughly wedged in my head too, kroquet.  It is a truly yummy color.

Thanks for the input, mundo and blueiris.  It's sounding like the bags are mostly worn open.  Does the nappa leather cabat flop/fold inward on its own?


----------



## SCL

My cabat is worn w/ open sides 100% of the time.  I would say I shoulder carry over 50% of the time.  I also hand carry a fair amount but love that I can sling it over the shoulder when I want to.


----------



## annie9999

mundodabolsa said:


> Mine is always worn open. The first few days I tried to fold it in, but quickly ran out of patience for that and also no longer cared.  And 90% of the time it's on my shoulder too.  Medium always ends up holding way more than you think.  And it gets heavy if I load it up so if I had a large and filled it, it would be too much I think.
> 
> One of the things I love about my cabat is that I'm totally carefree about it. I don't worry about wear I have to set it down, I take it on planes and stuff it under the seat in front of me, etc.  So for me a dark cabat is better, the lilac will require a little bit more carefulness on your part. Also, a maxi veneta in lilac sounds pretty dreamy so if you can have that plus a cabat, I'd go for that option.


same on all points.

i have a large also and while it is beautiful- it is also heavy especially when full.  medium works much better for me as an every day bag.  

i wouldn't commit to the large lilac unless you were really sure.


----------



## ReRe

Never too many pictures.  I can just picture it with some gorgeous scarves draped over it.


----------



## ReRe

doloresmia - that cabat is awesome


----------



## Juda

kroquet said:


> GGA - did you happen to see the Noce Cabat?   For some reason, I can't get that bag out of my head.



me too


----------



## doloresmia

like the other ladies i used to try to fold mine in all the time, but now i carry her open and am so happy looking at her unfolded, it doesn't worry me a bit. i also use her as a shoulder carry most of the time.

looking forward to whatever cabat you buy gga!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*Baggiana* - Many Congradulations on your PO cabat !  Looking forward for the reveal !  

*doloresmia* - saw that ferro&ottone karung cabat in NYC.  I stood still for quite a few seconds to admire that beauty [sigh].


----------



## sbelle

*baggiana*-- congratulations!!  I thought about the medium for a bit, but I think I am stuck on getting a mini.  I know you will love it!

*deloresmia*--I adore the ottone/ferro/karung.  I wonder if it costs more than my car?


----------



## Juda

Since it is the perfect cabat or a Birkin thread.
The Birkin is a classic handbag since decades
Do you believe that the cabat will still be available for many years to come? 
Or do you believe that it might be discontinued in favor of another limited edition or more precisely another aspiration(al) BV handbag ?


----------



## Baggiana

*Mid*, Yes this one had my name on it!  I might not ever need another...,

Thanks, *Blueiris*.  You have no idea how often I reread your notes about your PO, and looked at your posts over the past few months.  It became apparent to me that this might really be THE cabat for me!... (but I still love and appreciate my venetas.)  Thanks or all the information! 

Thanks, *ssc*!  A mini will be incredible... I spent a long time admiring blueiris' min PO, but finally decided that the medium was more my style after trying it on.  I see that you are up to your tricks again! - a new avatar.  My new expectations are that you will change it up frequently - lol!

*Annelovepuggy* - thank you!  My SO ferro and karung large veneta was not as expensive as it would have been in lizard... maybe this one is more affordable than you know, especially if you consider what the tie dye cabat will be.  I would ask just for the information!!! - yes, it is breathtaking!

Oh, dear, *ReRe*... I only have one scarf - not branded, but made by an artist.  I must get shopping!


----------



## Baggiana

*Juda*, I do expect the cabat to continue for many years to come...ad infinitum... like the knot and the veneta, it is iconic.  If you know BV, then those are the images that come to mind instantly... in the way that the birkin or kelly is iconic to Hermes.  The cabat is a unisex bag and a true work of art in the form of a basket (baskets by the way are art forms, too). There will always be room for new LE bags whose lifetimes are unpredictable, and I view this as experimentation.  There is a freedom to the design of BV bags - each season full of delicious colors and styles and keeps BV dynamic, IMO... but the knot, veneta and the cabat are always fundamental with slight variations.  (I am sure that is true of some of the other iconic bags, like campana, sloane, etc. too)


----------



## kroquet

Baggiana - what colors do you prefer to wear?   I am taking the mission on to find you a gorgeous scarf.    You willl be so chic with the PO and a gorgy Hermes draped acoss your shoulders.     I am back in enabling mode.


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> Since it is the perfect cabat or a Birkin thread.
> The Birkin is a classic handbag since decades
> Do you believe that the cabat will still be available for many years to come?
> Or do you believe that it might be discontinued in favor of another limited edition or more precisely another aspiration(al) BV handbag ?


*Juda*- i certainly hope the cabat continues forever but just in case i think we should get as many as we can now.  i'll try to do my part.


----------



## Baggiana

kroquet said:


> Baggiana - what colors do you prefer to wear?   I am taking the mission on to find you a gorgeous scarf.    You willl be so chic with the PO and a gorgy Hermes draped acoss your shoulders.     I am back in enabling mode.



Now that is a good quesion, *kroquet*!  Up until this summer I would have said blacks with a beautiful white shirt (and I have more white blouses thatn you can shake a stick at!)... but lately, I have totally enjoyed browns - noce, chestnut, metallic copper with a touch of black (or moro) - and white.  I have always viewed the punch as coming from my jewelry, shoes and bag.  I think that what I wear is a fairly blank slate -n'cest-ce pas? -  Or I am very unimaginative.

Thanks for taking on this mission... I really am challenged in this area!


----------



## kroquet

http://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/st...rentCategoryId=10702&productId=42559&nbItem=0


http://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/st...rentCategoryId=10702&productId=49761&nbItem=0


Try me on these 2 first and see how I did.  The second one is TDF!!!  Well, IMO.


----------



## Baggiana

Oh, I do love the second one, and I will take the pony only if it is real!  Using you link I found another one, too.  What do you think of this one with the PO?

http://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/st...rentCategoryId=10702&productId=39293&nbItem=0

This is fun!!!


----------



## kroquet

I love Chasse en Inde - Very pretty!


----------



## annie9999

i love chasse en inde.  have the gm shawl.
those colors will look great with the po cabat.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Interesting...since I have the large one, mine just collapse automatically most of the time so I ended up with my sides folded...I like it folded when I carry it on my shoulder so it doesn't bump into people or things but I prefer to wear it open when carrying it by hand


----------



## bags4fun

Congrats *Baggiana*!  I hope you love your new Cabat!
And you should get an H scarf to go with it!   gah!


----------



## uclaboi

Baggiana said:


> Thank you *Mid*, *Annie999*, *doloresmia* and *shopaholic&baby*! I am very excited, but won't receive it until the end of the week. Yes, I think that the magnetic closures will offer me the ultimate in flexibility in how I use/carry the cabat, though I know that TM does not sanction. I still cannot believe it!
> 
> to *Juda* and *ReRe* for contacting me and to *kroquet* for her reminders and assurance about the seller. I was sitting on the fence, as usual... over analyzing - until *ReRe* chimed in with her two cents... she wins the enabling award of the of the week


 
Yay, *Baggiana*!  

Let me know if you ladies see a relatively new Large PO Cabat anywhere.  I want one so badly, but I haven't pulled the trigger, yet, because of the steep price tag of $8K.


----------



## Rockerchic

FP, congrats on your cabas! I'm falling in love with the style but have so much to learn! Feels like my first hermes days where I had no idea on size, color or skin. 
I think the medium is probably a good size for me. Would you agree? (If you don't remember, I'm about size 2 and 5'3").
I also know that I have to go with no exotic to keep in my price range...any suggestion on color or other specs?
Thanks love!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Rocker, so nice to see you exploring BVs as well! I think the medium is perfect for you...it's close to the 35 birkin but with longer sides that can be folded in...there isn't that wide a selection of colors as each season they come up with a few limited colors. 

Ebano and nero are classics they make every year. This season, they have lilac, matita, reflect, and the pied de poule. I have to say that BV makes the best metallics so if you are into that, I think you can't go wrong with it. Besides the metallics, I think you can still find some orange, cobalt, and noce available. 

The classic cabats are made in nappa, which is super soft, floppy, and light, There is also the nappa umbria, which is waxed for a little more structure and color variation. Chevre is stiffer and available in burnt orange. Calf is soft and dense like clemence but not as spongy if you know what I mean...you can also find vachette, which is very stiff and structured. Not all colors are available in each skin so the best way is to find a boutique and play. Each color and leather has their own characteristics that you have to love and appreciate.The store on fifth is very well stocked and lets you play with everything...you should definitely go in and have a field day!

I hope this helps!


----------



## doloresmia

RC - you and i are about the same height, and i would recommend a medium for sure. are you near a BV where you can play with anything?

in terms of color, there are so many factors to think about  i did a posting of available cabats as of early august. http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/quest-for-the-perfect-cabat-489953-8.html#post11952461

here are some factors to consider, do you like stiff or softer? all cabats it seems, like all BV leathers, will break in over time. I have a copper specchio which is goat skin (I think!!!) and seems tougher both to the touch and use wise (IMO) than the regular nappa. however, there are lovely members here with nappa bags that they say have worn equally well. I have attached some close up pix of the types of leathers for your reference. There is a thread about the different leather types somewhere which is much more intelligent than my babblings.

1 and 2 - copper specchio which has a shiny quality
3 - regular nappa 
4 - ottone ferro karung (TDF!)
5 - my grail BV the elusive non-exotic Ottone - i think this is nappa umbria which is tougher than regular nappa, but could be wrong.

BV only produces a couple of cabats every year. the classic colors are noce (like gold in togo), ebano (like ebene) and nero (Black), and the seasonal colors which this FW were lilac and reflet (very very limited production and sold out already i understand). you can SO, but at a 30% mark up. very sad.

This is another good reference if you have not found it yet 
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/cabat-pics-only-246410.html


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> . I have a *copper specchio which is* *goat skin (I think!!!)* and seems tougher both to the touch and use wise (IMO) than the regular nappa.


 
When Bryan sent me an email about what cabats he had, he mentioned that the copper specchio is indeed goatskin!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Ottone is also chevre, which I find to be stiffer than the barcelona calf but other members have believed otherwise.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Defo a medium for you rocker! It is great that you are getting into BV, you will not be sorry!!


----------



## castorny

I think NYC might still have one.  



uclaboi said:


> Yay, *Baggiana*!
> 
> Let me know if you ladies see a relatively new Large PO Cabat anywhere.  I want one so badly, but I haven't pulled the trigger, yet, because of the steep price tag of $8K.


----------



## ReRe

Never looked at H scarves, love the colors in the 2nd one kroquet posted,


----------



## Rockerchic

Foxie-pooh and Doloresmia , thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question and give me so much information. I feel like I'm stepping into a whole new world and don't quite understand the language yet. I am definitely going to plan a trip to BV on 5th and closely look at all the colors and leathers that are there. 
Sammyjoe, I was just thinking about adding another birkin when I stumbled into the outlet and fell in love with the bags. Now I'm dreaming of a cabat for sure!
Do you think that they will have cabats to try at the boutique? When I looked at the styles, that jumped out at me as my absolute favorite but as I read more, it looks also to be the hardest to get and most expensive. Figures!


----------



## ReRe

Are they limited...really like that 2nd one.  You ladies are really bad for my financial health,.


----------



## kroquet

ReRe - did you see the Reflet Cabat in person?

The scarves aren't limited.   Just phone a boutique and they can find one.  NM also sells the scarves.    They are really gorgeous.   I would love to have a cashmere shawl, but can't justify the cost since it doesn't get cold enough.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Rocker, I don't think you will have a problem finding it at the boutique. The store on 5th ave always has some cabats so I wouldn't worry. Have fun with your new addiction lol...


----------



## ReRe

Yes I saw it in person at AC.  It was pretty but reminded me of the old petra which I adore, but rarely wear.  I don't know why, but I always grab ferro, moro and nero.


----------



## ReRe

Most of my scarves are long and narrow, versus square, not sure if I could tie it correctly but the colors are perfect on this one for me.


----------



## kroquet

I have alwasy thought that Old Petra was a light color.  Guess I should look at the references.


----------



## ReRe

Its a lilac/brown.


----------



## kroquet

ReRe - if the large triangle is intimidating, just use a scarf ring, like me.   Makes it very easy.  I also knot them like a man's tie.    I adore that second one.   The black is so chic and it would be esy to wear.


----------



## ReRe

Leaning hard toward the scarf, any benefits to buying at NM vs Hermes.


----------



## kroquet

None that I can think of other than sales tax.  Is there a boutique in your state?   Might have a better chance of the scarf at a boutique.   YOu should call and ask if they have it or order online.    I think you will be very happy and it will be the start of a new love.

Just do it!!    hehehe    That scarf would be lovely with the Matita Belly bag.


----------



## blueiris

ReRe said:


> Leaning hard toward the scarf, any benefits to buying at NM vs Hermes.


 
Nice one!  I've bought all of mine at Hermes, both at KoP and in Paris, but I suppose there is a benefit to buying at NM if you're collecting InCircle points.  Inventory might be a deciding issue, because scarves do sell out.  I don't think they're limited, but they are seasonal.  I've seen some scarves available at NM and not at Hermes and vice versa.  Hermes can do a store search if they don't have it available.

Edited to add:  If I recall correctly, you're located nearby where I am, so you may well have a better selection at Hermes.


----------



## SCL

ReRe said:


> Leaning hard toward the scarf, any benefits to buying at NM vs Hermes.



If you are not in NY, you might contact the Hermes scarf area at Bergdorf Goodman.  They have a relatively nice supply and no tax.


----------



## kroquet

Buy it and post some pics!!    Another one that I love is a Christmas scarf, but I can't remember the name.  I bought it for my Mom last year.   Gorgeous with purple.   Funny thing is, she has probably never worn it.   Go figure.   This year, she will get her always requested robe and house slippers.  lol

ReRe - you getting enoough enabling vibes?


----------



## SCL

Waving to RC...I second (or third or fourth) the medium size...


----------



## ReRe

I'm in PA, near King of Prussia, I'll probably be there this weekend, so maybe I'll try to see it in person first.  Now all I have to do is pronounce it correctly so I don't get kicked out of the boutique.


----------



## SCL

LOL...I will add one anti-enabling comment...  It is quite easy to get carried away w/ H scarves and shawls...  Another reason to shop at NM is that you can play w/ the scarf at home and return if it does not work work you...  (Says the gal who spent many dollars at H on scarves and shawls to find the scarves don't really work in her world and two shawls is more than enough...)


----------



## sbelle

ReRe said:


> *I'm in PA, near King of Prussia*, I'll probably be there this weekend, so maybe I'll try to see it in person first. Now all I have to do is pronounce it correctly so I don't get kicked out of the boutique.


 
We love, love, love King of Prussia mall!!!


----------



## ReRe

Good point, I would be okay returning to Hermes on line, but I would be very intimidated to return it to a boutique.


----------



## kroquet

NM return policy is something to consider.   I bought a gorgeous mousseline and find it harder to wrok with than a regular silk twill.     My few scarves are so versatile, that I don't need very many.     I do wear some scarves that I bought at Talbot's too, heaven forbid!!


Don't be nervous, although, every time I enter a designer boutique, I develop a massive hot flash.



A question for those in here tonight.    Would you pare down your collection to 2 bags, for your grail bag?   Mind you, just a hypothetical question.


----------



## SCL

Hermes return is credit only at the boutiques.

Kroquet...I will confess to loving one of my LV and one of my Loro Piano scarves most of all...and one no name bought in Cambodia...


----------



## Rockerchic

Awesome!! Thanks so much all. Once I get to the boutique and check things out, I'll report back and hopefully join the club. 

(Waving back to SCL--it seems I'm always following you around! )


----------



## annie9999

agree that 5th ave is always well stocked and happy to help and educate.
i think the medium makes a wonderful everyday cabat.
enjoy going to the boutique, please share any questions and looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## SCL

Rockerchic said:


> (Waving back to SCL--it seems I'm always following you around! )



LOL!  Happy to support the perfect handbag collection quest!  ; )


----------



## kroquet

I looked at a Loro Piano scarf at NM that was gorgeous, but wow, the price almost made me faint.    Don't know if anyone has ever heard of him, but John Robshaw has some great looking shawls.   Very casual and cool.    Love, love, love his linens.    In fact, some of his pillows remind me of the Hermes animals.    He has an elephant pillow that is gorgeous.     And who doesn't love the Sprouse shawls?


----------



## annie9999

SCL said:


> LOL...I will add one anti-enabling comment...  It is quite easy to get carried away w/ H scarves and shawls...  Another reason to shop at NM is that you can play w/ the scarf at home and return if it does not work work you...  (Says the gal who spent many dollars at H on scarves and shawls to find the scarves don't really work in her world and two shawls is more than enough...)


agree.  

much easier to return to nm.  love the h gm shawls and cashmere/silk stoles.  find them much easier to work with.  it is easy to get carried away and one can spend a large amount of money quickly.


----------



## bags4fun

kroquet said:


> NM return policy is something to consider.   I bought a gorgeous mousseline and find it harder to wrok with than a regular silk twill.     My few scarves are so versatile, that I don't need very many.     I do wear some scarves that I bought at Talbot's too, heaven forbid!!
> 
> 
> Don't be nervous, although, every time I enter a designer boutique, I develop a massive hot flash.
> 
> 
> 
> A question for those in here tonight.    Would you pare down your collection to 2 bags, for your grail bag?   Mind you, just a hypothetical question.


*kroquet*, I have several bags that I just can't part with, no matter how holy the grail is!


----------



## blueiris

ReRe said:


> I'm in PA, near King of Prussia, I'll probably be there this weekend, so maybe I'll try to see it in person first. Now all I have to do is pronounce it correctly so I don't get kicked out of the boutique.


 
It'll be easy for you to compare inventory at the two places because they're right next to each other now (Hermes moved to the lower level right outside Neiman's, earlier this year).  If you can find what you want at both places, and if you want to have the assurance of being able to return it more easily, then you might be better off buying from Neiman's.  I hadn't thought of that.  Have fun shopping!


----------



## kroquet

I do, too, but wondered if anyone had done it or thought about it.    I am now going to force the one in and one out, though.   I am trying to behave myself.


----------



## Juda

kroquet said:


> A question for those in here tonight.    Would you pare down your collection to 2 bags, for your grail bag?   Mind you, just a hypothetical question.



Yes, I would. It is the grail bag so it must be worth it


----------



## SCL

kroquet said:


> A question for those in here tonight.    Would you pare down your collection to 2 bags, for your grail bag?   Mind you, just a hypothetical question.



In all honesty, yes, but again, in all honesty, I would have to do so knowing I like to shop/explore and would likely purchase bags in addition to the HG in the future...


----------



## doloresmia

yes please please please report back RC!!!!


----------



## bgarmstr

uclaboi said:


> ^Good to see that you're back.  Has your SO arrived, yet?  Have you seen the new Matita Vachette Cabat?



Hi uclaboi, I have seen the matita vachette Cabat - and of course, it's beautiful.  I did a side-by-side with an ebano nappa Cabat the other day, and prefer nappa for work since it more naturally closes on top and ebano since I'm looking for a brown bag anyway.  Interestingly, I didn't know their men's Cabats come in large and extra large sizes, and that the men's large is slightly larger than the women's large.  Boy is that extra large big!  

As for the special order, it came and was not to spec, so I ended up not buying it.  Long story.  Bummed, but I still love Bottega obviously!


----------



## uclaboi

^Oh, sorry to hear that the SO didn't work out.

The Cabat comes in Mini (small, Hawaii and Asian region), Medium, Large, and Uomo (which is the men's).  Therefore, women's large = men's large.


----------



## gga

SCL said:


> In all honesty, yes, but again, in all honesty, I would have to do so knowing *I like to shop/explore and would likely purchase bags in addition to the HG in the future*...



I have bolded the only part of this statement that I can identify with, SCL...(lol)

I don't really have HG bags.  I'm finding that I'm a bit of a commitment-phobe when it comes to bags, whatever they are.

After about 6 weeks of reflection on it, though, my plan is to cull my birkin collection down to 3 and dump the rest.  I don't need expensive bags I can't carry.  I'm keeping pink and black chevres and my RG.  I really think I'd rather have cabats that will go over my shoulder.


----------



## annie9999

gga said:


> I have bolded the only part of this statement that I can identify with, SCL...(lol)
> 
> I don't really have HG bags.  I'm finding that I'm a bit of a commitment-phobe when it comes to bags, whatever they are.
> 
> After about 6 weeks of reflection on it, though, my plan is to cull my birkin collection down to 3 and dump the rest.  I don't need expensive bags I can't carry.  I'm keeping pink and black chevres and my RG.  I really think I'd rather have cabats that will go over my shoulder.


it is great to have the cabat go over the shoulder.  it is a great bag.

glad you're keeping the rg.  it is such a great red.


----------



## SCL

gga said:


> After about 6 weeks of reflection on it, though, my plan is to cull my birkin collection down to 3 and dump the rest. I don't need expensive bags I can't carry. I'm keeping pink and black chevres and my RG. I really think I'd rather have cabats that will go over my shoulder.


 
I went through the same process and have absolutely no regrets.  ; )


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I also went through a similar process and just culled the bags down to the ones I used as well as some new BV ones, I have already used them more than a birkin I used less than 5 times in nearly 2 years!! I find it pointless for me to have lots of bags and just not use them.


----------



## gga

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ I also went through a similar process and just culled the bags down to the ones I used as well as some new BV ones, I have already used them more than a birkin I used less than 5 times in nearly 2 years!! I find it pointless for me to have lots of bags and just not use them.


 
I'm with you, Sammyjoe.  I realized that I carry a birkin maybe once a month.  Seems foolish to have many around, I think.

And if I'm in the same boat with you, SCL, I'm in goooooood company!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Whatever you decide take your time gga, I know for me, the next bag I buy will either be an evelyne or a cabat, and the cabat is winning!Lol!


----------



## Longchamp

kroquet said:


> I do, too, but wondered if anyone had done it or thought about it. I am now going to force the one in and one out, though. I am trying to behave myself.


 
I weeded out my collection so much this year, was embarrassed at how many bags I sold. And the last 3 just went out. I've made over $15,000 selling bags since January, if that's any sign of how many I had.

I feel so much better. 

So now I'm sitting w/ my loot contemplating which Cabat and I can't decide. 

But now I'm committed to being more selective and if I'm not carrying it sell it. I kept some staples that I don't carry that much, but love--Chanel black medallion, Chanel black Large Lamb Kelly, 2 reissues and a Caviar Jumbo.  

I am a Prada nut, first love in bags- so kept some of those.

I'm down to 2 BV's -the men's ebano tote, and a large Capri.


----------



## Longchamp

Sammyjoe said:


> Whatever you decide take your time gga, I know for me, the next bag I buy will either be an evelyne or a cabat, and the cabat is winning!Lol!


 
Just sold my GM 3 Evelyne through a reseller. IMO, no comparison between the Cabat and the Evelyne.


----------



## Ranag

Sammyjoe said:


> Whatever you decide take your time gga, I know for me, the next bag I buy will either be an evelyne or a cabat, and the cabat is winning!Lol!


 
Hi Sammyjoe   I have 5 Evelynes and I never use them!  I think the cabat would be a nicer choice for a shoulder bag.  I love shoulder bags and have always carried them, but I find myself carrying Birkins as my everyday bags now.  I try other bags, but I always end up going back to the darn Birkins!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I've seen some of your Birkins Ranag on the Hermes forum--you have some beautiful bags!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I tell you, Ranag you have an amazing collection (totally jaw dropping!!)!! Thanks to you and Longchamp, scrap the evelyne idea, will just remain firm on the cabat!!


----------



## Rockerchic

gga said:


> I have bolded the only part of this statement that I can identify with, SCL...(lol)
> 
> I don't really have HG bags. I'm finding that I'm a bit of a commitment-phobe when it comes to bags, whatever they are.
> 
> After about 6 weeks of reflection on it, though, my plan is to cull my birkin collection down to 3 and dump the rest. I don't need expensive bags I can't carry. I'm keeping pink and black chevres and my RG. I really think I'd rather have cabats that will go over my shoulder.


 
GGA, I hear you! I'm going to stick at 4 birkins for now and may cull one more out over the year depending on how much I carry it this fall and winter. I'm keeping black and marron fonce chevre, black box and my barenia. Already have my 30 on the block and will try to resist getting anymore. Two is probably plenty but I can't bear to part with the others yet...
I do believe my next bag will be  a cabat buy I need to get to a store and try a few out.


----------



## Rockerchic

Sammyjoe said:


> I tell you, Ranag you have an amazing collection (totally jaw dropping!!)!! Thanks to you and Longchamp, scrap the evelyne idea, will just remain firm on the cabat!!


SammyJoe, did you see my BV messenger? If you are in need of a messenger, I highly recommend over the evelyne...and the outlet price is amazing! Just a tad more than a hermes scarf!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Rocker!! I saw yours in Non Hermes items, great pic, esp with your jeans. I have 2 bvs, large capri and 1 sloane. I will look at the messenger you have defo. I think with the cabat, it just really looks so good and carefree!Lol!


----------



## Rockerchic

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks Rocker!! I saw yours in Non Hermes items, great pic, esp with your jeans. I have 2 bvs, large capri and 1 sloane. I will look at the messenger you have defo. I think with the cabat, it just really looks so good and carefree!Lol!


 

Yes, cabat for me next too! but couldn't resist this little messenger either --so great for hands free outings with the girls.


----------



## Sammyjoe

You do have such sweet girls! I dont blame you for snapping up the BV messenger!!


----------



## Ranag

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks to you and Longchamp, scrap the evelyne idea, will just remain firm on the cabat!!


 
I think I would have been happier with a cabat than with a bunch of evelynes...lol  I like bags that I can use my chameleon insert in.  I can't use it with an evelyne.  

I also cannot fit as much in my GMII evelynes as I can in my other bags.  I also like a more horizontal bag than a vertical bag.  With a vertical bag (taller than wider), I find that I have to stack my stuff in it, and then I have to take everything out just to find something that ended up at the bottom of the bag.  Plus, the evelyne is much too narrow for me (I love my trim bags as well, but run into the same problem).

I will eventually get a cabat - I just have to find the right one!


----------



## annie9999

i don't think there is any comparison between the evelyne and the cabat in fact i no longer have my evelyne.
the only plus the evelyne may have if it is of value to you is that the drop is longer.  if you live in a cold climate and wear a really heavy winter coat, it may be difficult to get the cabat on your shoulder.  
i used my nero most of last winter and didn't have a problem but i don't wear a really puffy coat.


----------



## SCL

My evelyne is long gone as well... It was less functional for me than I anticipated...


----------



## mistikat

Love, love, love my medium ebano cabat! I love that you can use it fully open when needed, and tuck the ends in to protect what's inside. I love my Birkins too (and used both the cabat and the birkin today, separately) but the cabat is so great!


----------



## kroquet

I am finding all the comments regarding the Evelyne quite interesting.   That bag was on my radar for quite awhile, but I finally decided it wasn't me.     I greatly appreciate all the first hand reviews.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree Kroquet, for me thanks to the first hand knowledge from Ranag, Rocker, Annie and SCL, I am going to get a cabat and forget all talk on the evelyne. I do think the evelyne works for lots of people, but the lure of the Cabat feels right, I hope it will be the last full priced bag I buy this year - this coming Dec BV sales bags dont really count!Lol!


----------



## gga

I've bought the evelyne twice, turned around and sold it both times.  I regret selling one only because of the color.  I don't miss carrying it.  Turns out that I'll grab for a So Kelly or a Trim over the Evelyne every time.

But now, I'm 2 days and counting from my maxi lilac veneta and maybe my ebano cabat (size not determined yet)!!!  I can't believe it's taking so dang long!!


----------



## doloresmia

Ranag said:


> I think I would have been happier with a cabat than with a bunch of evelynes...lol  I like bags that I can use my chameleon insert in.  I can't use it with an evelyne.
> 
> I also cannot fit as much in my GMII evelynes as I can in my other bags.  I also like a more horizontal bag than a vertical bag.  With a vertical bag (taller than wider), I find that I have to stack my stuff in it, and then I have to take everything out just to find something that ended up at the bottom of the bag.  Plus, the evelyne is much too narrow for me (I love my trim bags as well, but run into the same problem).
> 
> I will eventually get a cabat - I just have to find the right one!



Ranag - you have to get to BH - it is cabat heaven!!!! and i would be so happy if you went home with the karung ferro ottone medium cabat. just saying  when you are feeling better from the dental surgery....


----------



## doloresmia

gga - looking forward to the lilac reveal!!! ebano is SOOOO lovely too, of course, if you decide to get it


----------



## gga

^honestly, Doloresmia...I'm sensing more than one cabat in my near future.  I fell in love with the noce one too.

I liked the bronzey-gilded one, I think they called it barcelona (?!) and it looked like an old gold color.


----------



## WingNut

I had recently started perusing this forum and specifically this thread looking for "inspiration".

As a die-hard Birkin & anything Hermes owner (with the exception of one or 2 BVs), I just recently took the plunge and purchased a large nero cabat. I am so totally in love with the rich understated shmooshiness and elegance of it I now want another in medium (possibly exotic or metallic?).  I love both styles of bags but each has a different purpose. For me it's Birkin for work/day/dressy, Cabat for weekends, carrying more stuff, more understated & casual. AND the Birkin 35 fits inside the Cabat.

I never really tried the evelyne but never could see it working for me...too narrow, too tall, and everything would just stack on top of everything else, undoubtedly with the thing I needed most hiding at the bottom, just like *Ranag *posted.


----------



## bags4fun

gga said:


> ^honestly, Doloresmia...I'm sensing more than one cabat in my near future.  I fell in love with the noce one too.
> 
> I liked the bronzey-gilded one, I think they called it barcelona (?!) and it looked like an old gold color.


OMG!  I wasn't aware of a barcelona Cabat!  It must be absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Juda

bags4fun said:


> OMG!  I wasn't aware of a barcelona Cabat!  It must be absolutely gorgeous!



The Barcelona Cabat is the PO, right?


----------



## kroquet

^^YEs and for once in my TPF life, I know an answer!!


----------



## sbelle

I knew an answer once.


----------



## kroquet

^^^LOL!!!   Me too!!   Like what causes pregnancy.


----------



## gga

okay, another one for the answer girls:  How does the patent leather work out in the cabat?  Is it great or is it problematic?  I saw a black patent one that is singing to me.  I keep trying to ignore it, but it keeps demanding that I take it home and looooooove it.

PS:  Sorry for being confusing about the PO cabat.  I do not know my BV leathers at all (yet!!).


----------



## kroquet

Trishluvslv has a patent Cabat and she says its wonderful.   You might be talking about the same one I looked at.   

Supposed to be quite durable.


----------



## gga

the one I'm lusting after is black patent and on an online consignment site.

*sigh*...Saturday is not getting here fast enough, dammit.


----------



## kroquet

gga - that one is a great price!   I can't wait for your Veneta reveal.


----------



## gga

You and me both, sister.  I've called the store so many times now that I'm suspecting they answer the phone "what is it now, GGA" instead of the regular, corporate-sanctioned greeting.


----------



## foxie-pooh

The patent cabat is unbelievably stiff and rigid...which kinda of defeat the whole purpose of cabats imo...


----------



## Ranag

^^^^^

You gals are too much fun 

*WingNut* - I almost bought a Cabat in Nero.  But what on earth would I do with yet another black bag??!!  I then went out and bought a black Givenchy and the Nero python. I keep telling myself no more black bags, and then I can never stick with it.

I think I saw a deep brown patent leather Cabat last week?  Is there such a thing?  It might be a similar bag, but it was at the Bottega Cabazon outlet on Monday. 

The barcelona sounds fabulous!  Too bad it is PO.   I really want a Cabat, but I am just not sure what color.  I could go with yet another black bag, but I really would love to have a fabulous neutral color (nothing in the brown family though) that I could wear with just about anything.  I do love the purple shades (sorry I don't know the color names) that are so prevalent this season.


----------



## kroquet

Ranag - lilac??   Lilac Cabat is stunning and according to ssc, is a very neutral color.


----------



## Ranag

kroquet said:


> Ranag - lilac??   Lilac Cabat is stunning and according to ssc, is a very neutral color.


 
I am sure I have seen lilac in person - I am in a darn BV store somewhere each week, and shamefully I have not learned the names of all the colors or the bags!    I have actually been going into Bottega on a very regular basis for the last few years, but I just cannot seem to recall the names of anything!  

I tried a very lovely bag on about a week ago at the SCP store that was in a very interesting neutral shade with (I think) purple undertones.  It is not lilac though when I look at people's pics of lilac. 

I still have not made it over to the store on El Paseo this week, but I will definitely go either tomorrow or Saturday.  I will try and find the color that I saw and try and learn the name! LOL!


----------



## gga

WHOOHOO!!!

my veneta is in, and so is the cabat!!  I'm going this evening to nab me some lilac and try to figure out which size cabat is meant for me.


----------



## kroquet

Wow!!!  Can't wait to see what you get and esp that lilac Veneta!!    HAve fun!


----------



## foxie-pooh

*Ranag*, I don't believe they've ever done ebano patent in the cabat...even if they did, it would not be sold in the outlet.  It's most likely another style of tote that you saw.

The barcelona cabat refers to the platino ossidato (po) cabat. It's a type of  calf done in gilded brassy gold. This is my large po cabat for your reference


----------



## Ranag

foxie-pooh said:


> *Ranag*, I don't believe they've ever done ebano patent in the cabat...even if they did, it would not be sold in the outlet.  It's most likely another style of tote that you saw.
> 
> The barcelona cabat refers to the platino ossidato (po) cabat. It's a type of  calf done in gilded brassy gold. This is my large po cabat for your reference


 
Thank you so much *foxie-pooh*!  I assumed from being accustomed to the lingo on the Hermes forum that "PO" was "Podium Order" - otherwise something that I most likely had missed out on for this year.  Your bag is stunningly gorgeous!!!    Thank you for the fabulous photo!

I am starting to get really excited about a Cabat Hunt.  I have to tell you that I really have not been all that excited about a bag since I quit doing business with Hermes.  The only bags this year that I have been excited about are my Sac Louis and my Nero Python.  I even bought a Ralph Lauren Ricky bag, a Givenchy Eclipse, an LV Melrose, and several others - each one just gorgeous - but none that have really got my interest above a very immediate gratification level.  The Cabat is starting to change that   It may take me a while to really warm up to it, but I have a feeling that once I do, I will be in love.

*gga *- I am excited for you!  I cannot wait to see what you get!!


----------



## SCL

gga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  can't wait to hear what you bring home.  : )


----------



## annie9999

gga said:


> okay, another one for the answer girls:  How does the patent leather work out in the cabat?  Is it great or is it problematic?  I saw a black patent one that is singing to me.  I keep trying to ignore it, but it keeps demanding that I take it home and looooooove it.
> 
> PS:  Sorry for being confusing about the PO cabat.  I do not know my BV leathers at all (yet!!).


i think the black patent leather cabat is really beautiful.  i'm sure it is stiff and don't know how much it will soften.  i was also told that it is somewhat fragile with respect to rain.

i saw someone carrying one and she looked great, really wore it well.


----------



## gga

I'm back now.  I left the store with a maxi lilac veneta today.  I discovered that I really need the large cabat.  The one there now has curly ends, and I want straight ends.  

And I whimpered when I had to turn away from the brown diamond disco ball earrings.  Life is so unfair.  I was supposed to be born filthy rich.  Someone did NOT GET THE MEMO!!!!!!!!!

I NEEEEEEEEED disco ball earrings.  They'd look just smashing with my jammies and sweatpants, don't you think?!


----------



## doloresmia

foxie-pooh - i love that picture of your cabat... it looks like it really softens up

ranag - very excited that you are excited about your cabat hunt! please report back with what you try! like i said, BH is truly cabat heaven.... and sadly, like the other ladies report, the cabat never goes on sale or ends up in an outlet. ebano is a wonderful classic, to me more interesting than black. 

calling trishaluvslv!!!!! she has a beautiful patent cabat and could weigh in here.


----------



## golden's mom

Cabat!  I don't ever carry my birkins...  Heavy, no shoulder option...


----------



## kroquet

gga - let's see those maxi pictures!!!    I don't care if you are in jammies or not!!  

Don't they have some gorgeous jewelry!!!!    My memo didn't arrive either, sad to say!

Was Homer there?   He was so nice!!


----------



## gga

yep, and he really is very nice, I agree.  

Maybe our memos got stuck together?  Maybe Bill Gates got both of ours on top of his?  I'm thinking that's what happened.  Mr. Gates owes us both then, by my calcs.

I'll take piccies tomorrow when I have light.  The lighting in this glorified tent I live in is horrendous.  You'd think, married to an architect, that I'd live in something that wasn't completely falling down around me, but you would be sooooo so wrong.


----------



## kroquet

LOL!!!!    
I would say that Bill G owes with interest!

My niece's DH is an architect in Dallas.   She is more into design and babies, not in that order.


I wonder if he knows about TPF???   I didn't want to mention it.


----------



## SCL

gga...fabulous!!!  can't wait to see your maxi lilac!!!  and your perfect cabat is out there...hmmm...maybe you need to come to la to pick it up!!! ; )


----------



## Ranag

*gga* - I love the maxi veneta (it is one of the few BV bags that I know by name...lol)!!

I cannot wait to see your pics!


----------



## yeliab

For Cabat Lovers...  Are they easy to carry?  I'm wondering if its too floppy  ...   or are things in the cabat easy to fall out of the bag?  I love the look of this style but worry if its too easy for someone to steal things out of since the opening is wide.  

Thanks for your advice in advance!!


----------



## hermesex

i was browsing our local bv boutique this afternoon and am looking for a large cabat for myself (a guy) and my SA showed me the large matita vachette cabat (113129 VB0F1 1302) and large bronzo vachette cabat (113129 VB0F1 2005). they are limited 100 pieces. they are all in large size (not uomo) and i guess quite good for guys cause i always thought uomo size is too big for me. i only saw the matita uomo cabat before. are they both from f/w 2009? have anybody seen these large cabats irl?


----------



## Juda

So many posts in the past few days 

*gga*- congrats on your Veneta.
Veneta and cabats are my favorite BV styles.

*Ranag* - I never felt anything remotely close to buying cabats.
IMO they are true piece of art.
I can't get enough of cabats, I am a cabat-holic 
I quit doing business with H before buying my 1st Birkin -LOL.
The whole experience was a big disappointment.

*foxie- pooh* - your PO is simply stunning

*yeliab* -the cabat is very easy to carry: it is light (most are with few exceptions) and fits perfectly on the shoulder.
The Cabats in nappa are floppier than other cabats made of goatskin, vachette, or treated nappa.....
The security issues in cabats have been discussed several times.
The sides can be tucked in. I live in a very safe city so i don't worry about security issues.
And No it is not easy for things to fall from the cabat


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi all, do you think it will be hard to find a medium cabat in metallic?


----------



## gga

What color metallic, RC?  My store has 2 mediums in the PO color (kind of an old gold) and they have 1 in a medium brownish orange color with copper/bronzey edges on the woven bits.


----------



## Rockerchic

GGA, I'm looking for something in a golden metallic-- from the pictures I've seen on the forum, I think the ones that would work are Ottone, Ossidato or Reflet (spelling is probably wrong) 
What does PO mean? 
sorry for such newbie questions!


----------



## Juda

Do you mean by metallic Peltro and reflet? or as per gga the PO and Tea Rame (I think)

Please check the style reference library:

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/cabat-pics-only-246410.html


----------



## Juda

Rockerchic said:


> GGA, I'm looking for something in a golden metallic-- from the pictures I've seen on the forum, I think the ones that would work are Ottone, Ossidato or Reflet (spelling is probably wrong)
> What does PO mean?
> sorry for such newbie questions!



PO is still available in BV boutiques in the US.
Reflet is a bit harder to find but since it is 2009 collection, it is still possible.
Ottone is more difficult.


----------



## Rockerchic

Is this what you mean by PO? And this one is still easy to find in the US boutiques?


----------



## prestwick

yes. PO is Platino Ossidato...


----------



## annie9999

i don't think you'd have a problem finding po (platino ossidato).  

i thought ottone wasn't available except for special order and that reflet was sold out.  peltro is also no longer available.

a special order with bv is very different from h.  you submit your request and if it gets approved you give a 50% deposit.  you'll have your bag in about 4 months for the quoted price.  no drama and in my experience they will do a fantastic job.  there us an upcharge for a special order- 20-30% if it isn't an upgrade.


----------



## gga

what do you mean "if it isn't an upgrade," annie?  I'm such an idiot noob at BV terminology.  (ie, calling PO "that goldeny color thingy", etc.)


----------



## Rockerchic

^^thanks annie (and gga...I'm feeling like an idiot noob  with terminology as well!!  
So do you mean that if you make a special order for a regular item it is still a 20-30% upcharge then if you just went in and saw the same thing in the boutique?

I'm going to call around to see if I can find a PO close by to look at. Otherwise if I order and get shipped but it isn't right for me, are returns allowed for refund? or would it be a credit like at H?


----------



## gga

my receipt from last night says store credit or exchange only, RC.


----------



## kroquet

Rockerchic - you can have it sent out to you on approval.  That way if you don't like it , they will refund your CC.    YAY!!!   My SA told me all about that service.


----------



## annie9999

Rockerchic said:


> ^^thanks annie (and gga...I'm feeling like an idiot noob  with terminology as well!!
> So do you mean that if you make a special order for a regular item it is still a 20-30% upcharge then if you just went in and saw the same thing in the boutique?
> 
> I'm going to call around to see if I can find a PO close by to look at. Otherwise if I order and get shipped but it isn't right for me, are returns allowed for refund? or would it be a credit like at H?


*rc*, *gga*
i think that if you order a cabat in a skin that it was produced in but isn't currently being produced in (like ottone)  then the additional charge would apply and would be included in the quoted price.  it may not be 30%- it could be less.  i think it was 10% for a while.  whereas if you order something in a totally different skin then it is the quoted price.  i know i'm not explaining this very well but hopefully someone more articulate will chime in.

*rc* if you're in ny, i'm pretty sure 5th avenue has po.  they have a wonderful selection of cabat's so it may be fun for you to try them.  bv 5th ave is very different from h madison ave.  not that h madison ave isn't wonderful just very different.  

bv is very helpful and willing to work with you.  the cabat is a wonderful bag; i'd love to hear your impressions.


----------



## annie9999

doloresmia said:


> RC - you and i are about the same height, and i would recommend a medium for sure. are you near a BV where you can play with anything?
> 
> in terms of color, there are so many factors to think about  i did a posting of available cabats as of early august. http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/quest-for-the-perfect-cabat-489953-8.html#post11952461
> 
> here are some factors to consider, do you like stiff or softer? all cabats it seems, like all BV leathers, will break in over time. I have a copper specchio which is goat skin (I think!!!) and seems tougher both to the touch and use wise (IMO) than the regular nappa. however, there are lovely members here with nappa bags that they say have worn equally well. I have attached some close up pix of the types of leathers for your reference. There is a thread about the different leather types somewhere which is much more intelligent than my babblings.
> 
> 1 and 2 - copper specchio which has a shiny quality
> 3 - regular nappa
> 4 - ottone ferro karung (TDF!)
> 5 - my grail BV the elusive non-exotic Ottone - i think this is nappa umbria which is tougher than regular nappa, but could be wrong.
> 
> BV only produces a couple of cabats every year. the classic colors are noce (like gold in togo), ebano (like ebene) and nero (Black), and the seasonal colors which this FW were lilac and reflet (very very limited production and sold out already i understand). you can SO, but at a 30% mark up. very sad.
> 
> This is another good reference if you have not found it yet
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/cabat-pics-only-246410.html


*doloresmia*- i have been looking at the photo's of your wonderful cabat.  

i just bought a rust colored coat and wonder if you think the copper would work well with rust.  my ottone looks good- do you think owning copper and ottone is too duplicative?
is the copper working well for you as a neutral, is it user friendly?  and most importantly is it heavy?  lastly what is "specchio"?

thanks for the great pictures and any first hand info.


----------



## Rockerchic

Thank you all for your wonderful help. I so appreciate it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Check around the BV boutiques,, especially the bigger stores like LA & NY


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> Rockerchic - you can have it sent out to you on approval. That way if you don't like it , they will refund your CC. YAY!!! My SA told me all about that service.


 

Anything coming your way, Ethel?


----------



## doloresmia

annie

i have only had a glimpse of ottone, but i don't think copper and ottone are at all duplicative. here are some more luscious pix so you can truly get a sense of her coloring. i think it would look fine with a rust or brownish coat.

very light and i put a LOT in her. i will try to weigh her on a postal scale this weekend for you. 

also i think this tone of copper/dark orange works well with everything as a bright neutral. i will take more pix for you later as this type of research is very important. LOL. btw, i am biased perhaps because orange is my favorite color.


----------



## kroquet

Not yet, Lucy!   Gotta get my money together first.   No CC purchase!   Might take me a month of waiting.   Timing has to be just right.    I have been known to temporaily change my address to the office just for shipping purposes.   You know how those phone orders have to be shipped to the address on the card, right??


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> Not yet, Lucy! Gotta get my money together first. No CC purchase! Might take me a month of waiting. Timing has to be just right. *I have been known to temporaily change my address to the office just for shipping purposes. You know how those phone orders have to be shipped to the address on the card, righ*t??


 
I'm with you on that.  I've occasionally thought about opening a PO box so there was no danger of DH having a heart attack if he accidently opened a bill.


----------



## piperlu

Hi S, nice to see you in the BV Forum.  I think you're going to fall hard for the Cabat.  Do you have any particular colors in mind?  

I have one Cabat (would love to own more) and I really love it.  My baby is in my avatar along with a matching wallet.  

Let us know what you think after visiting the store.






Rockerchic said:


> Foxie-pooh and Doloresmia , thank you so much for taking the time to answer my question and give me so much information. I feel like I'm stepping into a whole new world and don't quite understand the language yet. I am definitely going to plan a trip to BV on 5th and closely look at all the colors and leathers that are there.
> Sammyjoe, I was just thinking about adding another birkin when I stumbled into the outlet and fell in love with the bags. Now I'm dreaming of a cabat for sure!
> Do you think that they will have cabats to try at the boutique? When I looked at the styles, that jumped out at me as my absolute favorite but as I read more, it looks also to be the hardest to get and most expensive. Figures!


----------



## bgarmstr

uclaboi said:


> The Cabat comes in Mini (small, Hawaii and Asian region), Medium, Large, and Uomo (which is the men's).  Therefore, women's large = men's large.



The staff at the San Francisco Bottega was pretty certain about the men's large being slightly larger than the women's large.  I didn't make them measure it though.

Just heard my favorite Sales Associate is no longer with Bottega.  Boo hoo.


----------



## castorny

uclaboi is correct.  There is no such thing as a men's large and a women's large.  There is only Mini, Medium, Large, and Uomo (Men's).



bgarmstr said:


> The staff at the San Francisco Bottega was pretty certain about the men's large being slightly larger than the women's large.  I didn't make them measure it though.
> 
> Just heard my favorite Sales Associate is no longer with Bottega.  Boo hoo.


----------



## castorny

I have seen both and I much prefer the Matita to the Bronzo, but I think grey is the perfect neutral.  I agree that the Uomo is way too large for a daily use bag.  Perhaps for weekend travel.  Good luck!


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> also i think this tone of copper/dark orange works well with everything as a bright neutral. i will take more pix for you later as this type of research is very important. LOL. btw, *i am biased perhaps because orange is my favorite color*.



I am not biased if anything orange is my least favorite color but I really like copper. It is a warm and rich color.
doloresmia  has an Ottone cabat in her wishlist  (so no duplication)


----------



## Juda

annie - here you can compare it with noce.


----------



## jburgh

I am currently dealing with special order policies with the PF special order.  All special orders must be an upgrade from what the item was originally made from.  Lets say you want a Copper Rame Veneta, which was made for S/S 2009 and is now sold out.  Your request will not be approved.  But if you ask for an upgraded skin, say a Copper Ostrich Veneta, then it will likely be approved.


----------



## doloresmia

Juda said:


> annie - here you can compare it with noce.



absolutely delicious!


----------



## uclaboi

Bronzo is from FW 07/08.  On the Vachette, it looks like a greyish-olive color.

I have seen both, too.  I think the Large size is perfect for a guy.  The Uomo size is too big for everyday use.


----------



## uclaboi

bgarmstr said:


> The staff at the San Francisco Bottega was pretty certain about the men's large being slightly larger than the women's large. I didn't make them measure it though.
> 
> *Just heard my favorite Sales Associate is no longer with Bottega*. Boo hoo.


 
Are you talking about Chizuko from Palazzo?


----------



## annie9999

jburgh said:


> I am currently dealing with special order policies with the PF special order.  All special orders must be an upgrade from what the item was originally made from.  Lets say you want a Copper Rame Veneta, which was made for S/S 2009 and is now sold out.  Your request will not be approved.  But if you ask for an upgraded skin, say a Copper Ostrich Veneta, then it will likely be approved.


that's too bad.  it was nice to have the option of ordering something that was sold out.  any so cabat will be really expensive.


----------



## hermesex

i am interested to know for those who have no cabat yet, are you getting one in the future? which one is your dream one? for those who already own cabat(s), which one will be your next?


----------



## hermesex

thanks castorny and uclaboi.


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> annie - here you can compare it with noce.


omg that photo is unbelievable.  all are so beautiful.  thank you.
the copper is amazing.  how is the weight of the copper compared to the noce?


----------



## Juda

I am not very good with the weight thing, almost the same but maybe copper is a little lighter


----------



## Juda

I don't own any cabat in classic colors or classic leather - the only nappa cabat that I have is treated nappa.
So I am considering getting a nappa cabat in Nero, Ebano and/or Noce

The only exception might be for the Pied de Poule cabat because the details are amazing

I haven't seen the matita cabat IRL, If they had one in medium I would be really tempted to buy it


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> I am not very good with the weight thing, almost the same but maybe copper is a little lighter


thanks, i'm sure the weight is fine.  you know when a bag is too heavy.  you dread using it.

i love all the skins for the cabat and all have positives and negatives.  i would love to hear your impressions of nappa.  i love my nero nappa and think a nappa in a classic color would be a nice addition to your amazing collection.  but then i think it begins and ends with your noce ostrich.

the copper specchio is amazing- love the texture of goatskin; just not sure it would work well with the rust coat.  may be to bright.  but it seems like it has a great texture, a little shine and dark enough so i wouldn't have to be obsessive about it getting dirty.  my ottone looks great but not sure it is appropriate for winter.  i always use it as a fall bag. would the copper work for winter or is it too bright?  

always want to take advantage of any excuse to think about a new cabat.  thanks for all your help.


----------



## BagEssence

Juda said:


> annie - here you can compare it with noce.



Juda: I think I've died and gone to cabat heaven. 

Doloresmia: Copper's my favourite colour too.  Yes, we are biased


----------



## Rockerchic

piperlu said:


> Hi S, nice to see you in the BV Forum. I think you're going to fall hard for the Cabat. Do you have any particular colors in mind?
> 
> I have one Cabat (would love to own more) and I really love it. My baby is in my avatar along with a matching wallet.
> 
> Let us know what you think after visiting the store.


 
HI!!! I'm very excited about the cabat and I'm thinking about a metallic with golder tones. Yours is just gorgeous! 
I'm wondering if the metallics are heavier than the regular nappa leather. I'm hoping for a nice light one but just love the look of the metallics.
PS, don't know when I'm going to get to a BV boutique. I don't have one near me. I'm off to the Westchester Mall later today though and I hope that the NM there has a BV section.


----------



## doloresmia

annie - i forgot to weigh my cabat when i was at the post office, but i have yet to feel it is too heavy... here is a list of things i have carried

x series thinkpad (this is the lighter mobile version, but still 3 pounds)
1 GM karo with GM scarf and one PM karo with various items, zip zap
an agenda, bb, wallet, card case, two BV coin purses, pens, note pad, files and magazine for the plane.....

the shoulder capability makes all the difference


----------



## SCL

The only time my cabat was slightly heavy was when I carried my not-super-light laptop and a couple of water bottles...but more bulky than heavy, even in that case.  

Next...

So indecisive...ebano? ostrich? SO ferro (if possible since not really an upgrade?)...new color to come?


----------



## BagEssence

Hmm, funny how the SA who sold me the mini cabat, specifically warned me not to carry laptop in it.....yet, seems like everyone's making use of the cabat as laptop carrier.  
I can just hear the SA's voice in my head everytime I wanted to put my laptop in.


----------



## ILYNN

I would love to own a 2 tone colored mini cabat. Such stunning color and workmanship.


----------



## NicAddict

I guess I need a simple black medium Cabat in a light weight leather....

At this rate I am wearing out my reflet


----------



## Baggiana

Nic, IMO you cannot wear the reflet too much or out.  I should only get more beautiful over time!  But a medium nero cabat would be very elegant - and useful!!!


----------



## kroquet

NicAddict said:


> I guess I need a simple black medium Cabat in a light weight leather....
> 
> At this rate I am wearing out my reflet


 

Just send that REflet to me and I will take special care of her.    

Nero Cabat wuld be gorgeous especially with the matita/mineral wallet.


----------



## NicAddict

kroquet said:


> Just send that REflet to me and I will take special care of her.
> 
> Nero Cabat wuld be gorgeous especially with the matita/mineral wallet.



 Keep on dreaming hahaha

I have a gorgeous black Birkin but somehow I think I  a black Cabat wuld get a lot more mileage out of me instead... 

d'oh... resisting the urge of calling BV....


----------



## kroquet

Call the boutique, they might not even have one.    




hehehee


----------



## NicAddict

My luck is they do have one and then ? The urge would be too much

no no no.... money is needed for other things... 

P.S. What the heck would I do with my Avatar then... ???


----------



## kroquet

OH well, that is a good point.  Darn, you are too logical for my enabling to work.    Oh my, I am losing my touch and powers!!!!!   Maybe, I need a coffee.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> OH well, that is a good point. Darn, you are too logical for my enabling to work. Oh my, I am losing my touch and powers!!!!! Maybe, I need a coffee.


 
Stay strong Ethel, your work here is not done.


----------



## NicAddict

ssc0619 said:


> Stay strong Ethel, your work here is not done.



OMG, Encouraging the enabler  As if she needs it haha


----------



## kroquet

Ah, see, I can always count on Lucy!!


----------



## NicAddict

I better disappear for a while, maybe you can enable someone else instead


----------



## kroquet

Chicken!!!   LOL


----------



## yeliab

Thanks Juda for answering my questions regarding the cabat!!  

Now, I need to put this on my "want" list.  So many bags, so little time!!  Sigh!  

The cabat seems to be an overall winner in handbags...  light, stylish, non-trendy, utilitarian, etc...    I do want one now!!


----------



## Mid-

NicAddict said:


> P.S. What the heck would I do with my Avatar then... ???



Dear NicAddict, Reflet and Nero lying next to each other would be super sophisticatedly sexy I think.


----------



## NicAddict

Mid- said:


> Dear NicAddict, Reflet and Nero lying next to each other would be super sophisticatedly sexy I think.



I am sure it would be, that is one of the reasons I am thinking about a Nero. Too bad it would look a bit out of place to be carrying both at the same time


----------



## annie9999

NicAddict said:


> I guess I need a simple black medium Cabat in a light weight leather....
> 
> At this rate I am wearing out my reflet


i know how you feel.  i love my nero cabat and had to force myself to use my ottone.  i have had the ottone for 2 years but haven't used it a lot.  l love it so much i wanted to keep it special even though it is strong and durable.  
i'm so glad i'm using it now so enjoy your reflect and get a nero when you are ready.


----------



## Rockerchic

Just want to whine since I am still to see a cabat in person!! I thought there was a BV at the SHM but there isn't. The selection at NM and Saks was dismal so I didn't even see the color I'm interested in in another style...and my trip into Manhattan will be at least a month away.


----------



## gga

Oh RC, what a disappointment!  I'm so sorry.


----------



## foxie-pooh

*Rocker*, unfortunately only the BV boutiques sell the cabats in the states so I guess you won't be able to find it at department stores such as Saks or NM...also, the ossidato is only available in the cabat now as all the other styles in that color has been sold...it seems like your closest bet is the 5th ave boutique.


----------



## Juda

BV boutique received the new collection but they didn't receive medium Nappa cabats in classic colors, as expected.

Now I am in a dilemma and I have 4 options:

1-To order from overseas but I am not sure I like the floppiness of Nappa on cabats (I only saw large Nero cabat, and didn't like it at all) but was assured that it is too floppy because of the size - not really an option unless you have seen or own  medium and large cabats in Nappa can back  the SA up.

2- Wait until they receive new shipment (it might take ages, they are not sure when) and decide then if I like them.

3- forget about adding classic colors to my colorful collection (the only classic color I have is Noce and it is in Ostrich).
Since the cabat is not an ordinary handbag - stick to colorful designs and Patterns.

4- Or maybe 4 cabats are enough, and it is about time I stop thinking like a collector

I already have large Venetas in (Nero and Ebano) , I can always buy Campana and other classic designs  in these 2 colors.

I know it is a personal choice  but i am really


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> BV boutique received the new collection but they didn't receive medium Nappa cabats in classic colors, as expected.
> 
> Now I am in a dilemma and I have 4 options:
> 
> 1-To order from overseas but I am not sure I like the floppiness of Nappa on cabats (I only saw large Nero cabat, and didn't like it at all) but was assured that it is too floppy because of the size - not really an option unless you have seen or own  medium and large cabats in Nappa can back  the SA up.
> 
> 2- Wait until they receive new shipment (it might take ages, they are not sure when) and decide then if I like them.
> 
> 3- forget about adding classic colors to my colorful collection (the only classic color I have is Noce and it is in Ostrich).
> Since the cabat is not an ordinary handbag - stick to colorful designs and Patterns.
> 
> 4- Or maybe 4 cabats are enough, and it is about time I stop thinking like a collector
> 
> I already have large Venetas in (Nero and Ebano) , I can always buy Campana and other classic designs  in these 2 colors.
> 
> I know it is a personal choice  but i am really


i think you really have 2 things to decide.  
one is the issue of whether you will be happy with the floppiness of nappa.  i think the medium will be much better than the large you saw but the nappa is less structured.  my medium is fine for me and i find my large (though not nappa) is just too much bag.  however, i am using my medium ottone and enjoying more structure.  i think you should definitely see one irl to decide.

the other issue is the need for a classic color cabat.  
you already have an amazing collection and the noce ostrich is my absolute favorite of all times bag but i think you might enjoy a classic color nappa medium cabat.  the good thing is you have time to decide- no pressure.

i'm still thinking of *D*'s copper cabat- so i think i understand-


----------



## kroquet

I am going to shock myself, but Juda, you do have some gorgeous Cabat's already.  Just wait and see the nappa in person before deciding.  You have plenty of time, so I agree with Annie.


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> *Just wait and see* the nappa in person before deciding. You have plenty of time, so I agree with Annie.


 
Who are you and why are you pretending to be *kroquet*???   What have you done with her???


----------



## Juda

*annie *- thank you are always very kind and reply 
And I can always count on you for the best advice 

*kroquet* -  is that really you?

*ssc*- glad to see a new side of* kroquet *we didn't know exists


----------



## ReRe

Can you guess my answer...


----------



## doloresmia

Juda - if you don't like floppy cabats, then i would not buy a medium without seeing it in person. remember, bv softens over time. focus on other parts of the collection!

annie  for your shout out to my darling copper. i just love it.... and you would love one too.... and i would LOVE LOVE LOVE pix of your ottone cabat. 

the cabat is so lovely and easy to carry, and my lifestyle so casual, i am debating selling two of my birkins for one more cabat.... if only my dream ottone would appear! they are so pretty though. but the cabat is so easy. oh what to do!


----------



## annelovepuggy

doloresmia said:


> *the cabat is so lovely and easy to carry, and my lifestyle so casual, i am debating selling two of my birkins for one more cabat....*



Love [&thanks] to know this !


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> the cabat is so lovely and easy to carry, and my lifestyle so casual, i am debating selling two of my birkins for one more cabat.... if only my dream ottone would appear! they are so pretty though. but the cabat is so easy. oh what to do!



Oh *doloresmia*.... I have been thinking the same thing ever since I have placed an SO for another Birkin. The Birkin will be TDF with its lovely pinkish red color and gold hardware but I am thinking at the same time that it will be such a 'formal' bag and I will be feeling totally overdressed when using it to go to the office. So I have been thinking a lot about it, whether I will actually get enough use out of it in the future or if it will become a lovely mantle-piece...

I feel I really really want / need this bag but....... 

My lifestyle is definitely much more casual as well and little to zero formal occasions so am I nuts to even consider this bag ? Argh.. (and your red Birkin is so lovely!) Am I crazy for wanting this Birkin so much or crazy for not buying another BV instead... either way it seems I am cooked. Surely the money would be put to better use in a bag that I would actually get to use a lot, right ? I am just so afraid that I will regret letting the Birkin go 

*Kroquet*... where are you when you are needed (the real one, not the impostor )


----------



## Juda

*doloresmia* - that's really interesting to know that the cabat is (sort of) winning you over. I am not surprised since you have the copper
The copper cabat is a perfect cabat in terms of structure, ( the copper made me appreciate and prefer stiffer cabats), versatility and even cost. 
It is very practical - i don't worry about it when I am carrying it unlike other more fragile handbags

*Nicaddict* - for non tpfers what a a dilemma we are facing? lol it is perfect we found the perfect place to get help for our not so serious but very important problems

*annie* -I think so too, most probably I will enjoy a classic color nappa medium cabat

*rere* - yes i know what you are going to say 

Now even though *kroquet* is the best enabler, *doloresmia* never fails to enable me.ush:
So based on her comments - I will get more but I have to decide whether to go classic then I will have a complete and versatile collection or stick to designs and colors when buying cabats, I am seriously considering the PDP cabat


----------



## kroquet

Juda - go for the PDP!!!    

Nic - stick with the Cabat.  My gosh, if I had the Reflet, I don't know if I would ever carry anything else!!   YOu have the black Birkin for more formal occasions, right??

CABAT CABAT CABAT!!!!     hehehehe    

I love the organicness of the Cabat and the weave.   I know that's not a word, but I hope it makes a little sense.  I just think the weave of the Cabat and BV bags has such an earthy quality.


----------



## NicAddict

kroquet said:


> Juda - go for the PDP!!!
> 
> Nic - stick with the Cabat.  My gosh, if I had the Reflet, I don't know if I would ever carry anything else!!   YOu have the black Birkin for more formal occasions, right??
> 
> CABAT CABAT CABAT!!!!     hehehehe
> 
> I love the organicness of the Cabat and the weave.   I know that's not a word, but I hope it makes a little sense.  I just think the weave of the Cabat and BV bags has such an earthy quality.



Thank you *kroquet*, I knew I could count on you


----------



## kroquet

My pleasure, madam!


----------



## NicAddict

I am just wondering now.. if I let the SO 'go', will I ever be welcome at H again...?

Unfortunately I don't have a local BV so it is not that I could pop in and get over any H rejection there


----------



## NicAddict

kroquet said:


> My pleasure, madam!



So give me an idea already... Barcelona or burned Marshmellow (whatever its name may be) ?


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^Barcelona! I just purchased the medium and I am in love. If you need further motivation, check out Reese carrying her Barcelona in the celebrity thread. It's a knockout bag. Good Luck deciding!


----------



## zooba

Another vote for Barcelona.  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bags4fun

Barcelona!


----------



## kroquet

Barcelona!!!!    ORder it! Now!!


----------



## sbelle

^^there's the Ethel I know .  The imposter is gone!


----------



## kroquet

LOL!!!!    Nic - email the Hawaiian SA!!!    Or the Atlantic City SA.


----------



## NicAddict

kroquet said:


> LOL!!!!    Nic - email the Hawaiian SA!!!    Or the Atlantic City SA.



Easy there LOL

Just had a look again at the pictures of the Barcelona. I love it but am not sure whether or not it is too close to my Reflet to be worth having both...


----------



## kroquet

Oh, good point.   Get the Marshmallow then.  That one is gorgeous and very different.  I love the mineral in it.   Still dreaming of that matita and mineral wallet.    Hopefully I am thinking of the right leather.


----------



## kroquet

ACtually, the Reflet is just the perfect bag, maybe the marshmallow instead.    I am having a hard time enabling another Cabat for someone with the perfect one already.

Maybe something will come out in red.   A red Cabat would just about be perfect!!


----------



## NicAddict

kroquet said:


> I am having a hard time enabling another Cabat for someone with the perfect one already.



I called 911! Clearly Kroquet is not being herself


----------



## designergoods

I am so excited and wanted to share with you all that I am FINALLY a cabat owner! I purchased the black patent medium size cabat off of jemznjewels. After purchasing, I found out that the previous owner used it less than 5 times...it still has the new leather smell and the film on the plate (007/500). I have a 1 and 4 year old, so this is the perfect bag to carry a lot of items in, with style, without worrying too much about scratching or breaking the bag. Also, I wanted to thank trishaluvslv for all her help and support with this bag (she has one too in the camel color) !


----------



## NicAddict

Beautiful !!!! This is one of the very black patent bags that actually speaks to me. Congratulations.


----------



## designergoods

thank you for your nice comments NicAddict. This is actually my first patent bag....it dosnt seem so flashy compared to other style patent bags I've seen- quite versatile.


----------



## designergoods

NicAddict, I forgot to mention...I love your bag collection GORGEOUS


----------



## jburgh

NicAddict said:


> So give me an idea already... Barcelona or burned Marshmellow (whatever its name may be) ?



I so want the Burned Marshmallow so bad!!!!! Nic, we could be bag twins.  I will not be able to get one until next Spring, but I am saving.

OK - I found the email I received from my Atlantic City SA.  I had sent her a picture of the Burned Marshmallow Cabat and received this in reply:

This Men's Cabat is confirmed for Resort/SS09.  The colors are Cigar/Moro/Mineral and we refer to it as the Tie-Dye Cabat.  It will be available in both large and medium sizes - this will be the first Men's Cabat that we have made in a Medium size. The US will receive only 13 units of the large size, $9500, and 37 units of the medium size, $7600.


----------



## doloresmia

jburgh said:


> i so want the burned marshmallow so bad!!!!! Nic, we could be bag twins.  I will not be able to get one until next spring, but i am saving.
> 
> Ok - i found the email i received from my atlantic city sa.  I had sent her a picture of the burned marshmallow cabat and received this in reply:
> 
> this men's cabat is confirmed for resort/ss09.  The colors are cigar/moro/mineral and we refer to it as the tie-dye cabat.  It will be available in both large and medium sizes - this will be the first men's cabat that we have made in a medium size. The us will receive only 13 units of the large size, $9500, and 37 units of the medium size, $7600.




love love love! Jburgh, please get one for all of us!


----------



## doloresmia

designergoods said:


> I am so excited and wanted to share with you all that I am FINALLY a cabat owner! I purchased the black patent medium size cabat off of jemznjewels. After purchasing, I found out that the previous owner used it less than 5 times...it still has the new leather smell and the film on the plate (007/500). I have a 1 and 4 year old, so this is the perfect bag to carry a lot of items in, with style, without worrying too much about scratching or breaking the bag. Also, I wanted to thank trishaluvslv for all her help and support with this bag (she has one too in the camel color) !



Congratulations! that bag is LOVELY LOVELY LOVELY


----------



## doloresmia

NicAddict - I say go for another cabat if you want a bag to use. Go for the red birkin if you want a lovely piece for your mantle 

Juda - You need to come to the US! Tons of cabat choices, or pop over to France? Why not?????

Annelovepuggy - It makes me sad, I hankered for the etoupe birkin for a year, and finally pulled the trigger, only to find myself totally in love with the cabat. This is what the SA in BH told me, you buy one cabat and then you end up wanting more because if you are a BV lover and go for understated/casual elegance, it is the PERFECT bag.


----------



## designergoods

jburgh said:


> I so want the Burned Marshmallow so bad!!!!! Nic, we could be bag twins. I will not be able to get one until next Spring, but I am saving.
> 
> OK - I found the email I received from my Atlantic City SA. I had sent her a picture of the Burned Marshmallow Cabat and received this in reply:
> 
> This Men's Cabat is confirmed for Resort/SS09. The colors are Cigar/Moro/Mineral and we refer to it as the Tie-Dye Cabat. It will be available in both large and medium sizes - this will be the first Men's Cabat that we have made in a Medium size. The US will receive only 13 units of the large size, $9500, and 37 units of the medium size, $7600.


 Love it!


----------



## Bunkie

*doloresmia* - I love your Noce Cabat. I love that nutty Noce color in the Umbria. I had tried to special order the Large Veneta in the Noce Umbria, because I wanted more of a deep camel color, but they rejected it... and only did Ferro. Whenever I see a Noce Cabat (in Umbria, since all Nappa Cabats are Umbria) I sigh..


----------



## NicAddict

jburgh said:


> This Men's Cabat is confirmed for Resort/SS09.  The colors are Cigar/Moro/Mineral and we refer to it as the Tie-Dye Cabat.  It will be available in both large and medium sizes - this will be the first Men's Cabat that we have made in a Medium size. The US will receive only 13 units of the large size, $9500, and 37 units of the medium size, $7600.



She didn't tell you when they would be available ? I had heard only spring but want to be sure to call BV in time for it. I have to see the medium


----------



## sbelle

Well--it came today! A beautiful mini PO cabat! I love it! I changed my avatar in celebration of my newest baby! (doesn't it look like Lucy is looking at the cabat?)

I have been gone all day, so did not get to take pictures in daylight. I have one picture for you, but am going to take more tomorrow. I find that the bag looks much more gold when it isn't in natural light.


----------



## capulet

Holy cow, that is gorgeous!  I'm really looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## Mid-

Many many many congrats, *ssc*! The antique feel of the brushed gold is simply stunning. Have fun with it and share tons of more pics with us!!


----------



## doloresmia

SSC - WOWOW I love that glow! congratulations!!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats, ssc on a truly fabulous bag! I can say from experience that you will absolutely love carrying this Cabat and will receive many stares and compliments. Enjoy!!!


----------



## TDL

*ssc* - congrats on the mini PO cabat... I can see you've done one of your "stealth reveals" again like the arygle.  Don't worry, we won't tell Mr. Financial Planner or Ricky 

I am really in love with this one. I am still aching for a medium Cabat and they only time I would consider getting a mini is if it came in a mettalic like PO, reflet, (peltro... sigh).  Enjoy your new baby and hope you take it out for a spin real soon.


----------



## sbelle

TDL said:


> *ssc* - congrats on the mini PO cabat... *I can see* *you've done one of your "stealth reveals"* *again like the arygle*. Don't worry, we won't tell Mr. Financial Planner or Ricky
> 
> .


 
lol--you are so right!  I was trying to figure out how to go under the radar a bit, but not enough that no one would find it!!!


----------



## Baggiana

Congratulations, ssc!!!  So very beautiful!!! Take that Mr. Finanacial Planner!  Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy!


----------



## sbelle

Thanks for all your sweet comments!  And thanks everyone for educating me about cabats!


----------



## annelovepuggy

ssc0619 said:


> Well--it came today! A beautiful mini PO cabat! I love it! *I changed my avatar in celebration of my newest baby! *(doesn't it look like Lucy is looking at the cabat?)



*ssc0619* - I'm amused .  Again, congrats on you precious mini PO cabat!


----------



## BookerMoose

Beautiful!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Before I found the hidden reveal, I saw your new avatar and knew right away what it meant!
Your Cabat is divine!  Can't wait to see more pictures in day light!


----------



## NicAddict

ssc - it is lovely! I had been lusting after this one as well. Maybe if I see it IRL I might convince myself that it is different enough from my Reflet


----------



## uclaboi

*SSC* - Congrats!  That's one BEAUTIFUL Cabat!  Love the color!


----------



## uclaboi

*designergoods* - Congrats on scoring the Nero Patent Cabat!   Enjoy!


----------



## Longchamp

Congrats S on your new mini PO/ Barcelona Cabat--loves it and you made a good choice. I'm sure you'll enjoy it for years to come!!!

designergoods--I kept looking at that bag at jemznjewels and so glad a tpfer purchased that beauty.  Enjoy, it's lovely and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## aaa_1188

scc - wow wow wow!!! Gorgeous!

More pix please...


----------



## mariabdc

Beautiful, ssc...


----------



## kroquet

DArn, I can't see the pics!!!    SSC - Many congrats to you, I am thrilled and happy to share the joy!!   New computer ordered, so I will be back to normal in a couple of days.

Designergoods - congrats on the patent!!!  So happy that a tpf'r is providing a home.


----------



## sbelle

Well a few problems on cabat pictures. It is dark and overcast today, which doesn't lend itself to good outdoor pictures. But the sad truth is in upstate NY it will pretty much be dark and overcast until April. 

I did take a few pictures, but couldn't really come up with any great ideas. I decided to take a few comparison shots to show color and size versus other bags.


*Mini cabat in its own glory*














*Mini cabat vs. Elephant Roma (page 73 of catalog* )








*Mini cabat vs. ash scuro parachute bag*









*Mini cabat vs YSL Roady Flap (the closest black bag I could find)* 

I wanted to see if the black would bring out the black in the cabat-- it didn't.








*Mini cabat vs Carlos Falchi turquoise *

I wanted to see what a bright color would look like with it


----------



## Mid-

Ah, *ssc*, what lovely pics!  I just love mini's proportion, and the PO is indeed a glorious colour!!

Upstate NY gets some beautiful fall foliage soon and I bet that would be a fantastic backdrop for your mini PO!!


----------



## sbelle

If you look closely at picture number 2--the inside of the cabat--on the right where the side of the bag meets the bottom, there is a little piece of paper that is stuck between the stitches.  I have been unable to get it out thus far.

I have a few ideas what it might be.

1) a 50% off your next purchase coupon
2) a secret note from Tomas (I am leaning strongly towards this one)
3) a note from Bryan saying to stop harrassing him with my emails
4) a note from Mr. Financial Planner Man saying that I should enjoy this bag because there won't be any more.


----------



## Mid-

*ssc*, I think that's the certificate of original?


----------



## BagEssence

ssc: love your avatar, your comparison pics, and your lil note at the bottom of cabat ideas!  love it love it love it!!!


----------



## kroquet

Lucy - stop cracking me up!!!   

I can't wait to see the pics!   darn!


----------



## mariabdc

^LOL

I love all your bags, btw... it's good that your hubby was away, otherwise he'd been shocked...
Wouldnt it be wise to start commenting on how much you miss such and such bag you've just sold before he notices you got this stunning piece??? Even the male brain is equipped to notice a PO cabat...


----------



## Ranag

Gorgeous bag *ssc*!  I love your comparison photos as well.  Congrats!


----------



## Longchamp

ssc0619 said:


> If you look closely at picture number 2--the inside of the cabat--on the right where the side of the bag meets the bottom, there is a little piece of paper that is stuck between the stitches. I have been unable to get it out thus far.
> 
> I have a few ideas what it might be.
> 
> 1) a 50% off your next purchase coupon
> 2) a secret note from Tomas (I am leaning strongly towards this one)
> 3) a note from Bryan saying to stop harrassing him with my emails
> 4) a note from Mr. Financial Planner Man saying that I should enjoy this bag because there won't be any more.


 

  I vote #4

Thanks for all the photos, that was great!


----------



## Juda

ssc0619 said:


> If you look closely at picture number 2--the inside of the cabat--on the right where the side of the bag meets the bottom, there is a little piece of paper that is stuck between the stitches.  I have been unable to get it out thus far.
> 
> I have a few ideas what it might be.
> 
> 1) a 50% off your next purchase coupon
> 2) a secret note from Tomas (I am leaning strongly towards this one)
> 3) a note from Bryan saying to stop harrassing him with my emails
> 4) a note from Mr. Financial Planner Man saying that I should enjoy this bag because there won't be any more.



5) Lucy saying that buying a mini PO cabat is not what she would do
6) Lucy approving of your choice
7) Note from Ethel ( I am leaving this to the imagination)
8) a secret message since buying the cabat is like entering a secret society
9) a step by step guide from Reese on how to look like her
10) BV on how to deal with Mr.financial planners of the world

Love you new PO and thanks for the comparison pix - great collection


----------



## Mid-

Whaat? mine didn't come with any of those little secret notes, just the certificate tag. Should I question the authenticity of my mini??


----------



## Baggiana

Love the comparison pics!  It looks like the perfect "grab and go- wear with anything and everything" bag.  I also love your Falchi croc - yum!!!


----------



## piperlu

Congrats on your gorgeous Barcelona Cabat.  Beautiful combination of colors.




ssc0619 said:


> Well a few problems on cabat pictures. It is dark and overcast today, which doesn't lend itself to good outdoor pictures. But the sad truth is in upstate NY it will pretty much be dark and overcast until April.
> 
> I did take a few pictures, but couldn't really come up with any great ideas. I decided to take a few comparison shots to show color and size versus other bags.
> 
> 
> *Mini cabat in its own glory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mini cabat vs. Elephant Roma (page 73 of catalog* )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mini cabat vs. ash scuro parachute bag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mini cabat vs YSL Roady Flap (the closest black bag I could find)*
> 
> I wanted to see if the black would bring out the black in the cabat-- it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mini cabat vs Carlos Falchi turquoise *
> 
> I wanted to see what a bright color would look like with it


----------



## bags4fun

Congrats *ssc*!  Your mini Barcelona is gorgeous!  I looked at it in Hawaii, but dd was with me, so I didn't even think about purchasing!


----------



## sbelle

Baggiana said:


> Love the comparison pics! It looks like the perfect "grab and go- wear with anything and everything" bag. I also love your Falchi croc - yum!!!


 
*Baggiana*--I agree the perfect "grab and go--wear with anyting" bag!  

I love that Falchi too!  It was a Bag, Borrow, and Steal outlet buy--80% off of retail and never used!  I don't think I would have bought a full price turquoise croc bag, but at 80% off I jumped on it.  I actually have a Falchi red croc hobo too -- got that one at 70% off.  Both bags are really beautiful and well made.


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> *ssc*, I think that's the certificate of original?


 
Hmm......Mid, you could be right.  But since it is stuck under the stitching, how will we know?  I think it would be the perfect place for Tomas to send special messages to BV'ers!  I'm just dying to know what he said!!!




Juda said:


> 5) 9) a step by step guide from Reese on how to look like her



*Juda*-- Well if it isn't a secret note from Tomas I think 9) above works too!


----------



## designergoods

thank you all for your nice comments (I swear I read every forum that discussed cabats to make sure it was the bag for me, so, again, thank you everyone for your help!). I just used the cabat for the first time today...it felt great but noticed that when I carried it on my shoulder, one of the straps kept slipping off. Does this happen to anyone else?

Congrats *SSC* on your new mini PO/ Barcelona Cabat...what a beauty-really love the texture and color


----------



## Mid-

Oh wow, *designergoods*, I love your avatar!!


----------



## bags4fun

*designergoods* I think that one strap slipping off is just part and parcel of having a 2 strap bag!  I try to tuck the outer strap under the inner strap to help hold them both up.


----------



## Mid-

ssc0619 said:


> Hmm......Mid, you could be right.  But since it is stuck under the stitching, how will we know?  I think it would be the perfect place for Tomas to send special messages to BV'ers!  I'm just dying to know what he said!!!



 and I did not get that secret message in my mini, waaghhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## capulet

Sigh...what a totally gorgeous, gorgeous bag.


----------



## designergoods

*Mid* thank you...had to update the avatar since I have the new love in my life 
your turtle is too cute!

*bags4fun* - I will try crossing the straps. thanks for the tip


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> Oh wow, *designergoods*, I love your avatar!!


 

Me too!! Fabulous!  Of course I wondered who you were for a little bit.  It is easy to confuse me.


----------



## annie9999

*designergoods*- beautiful bag, love the patent cabat.  i cross the straps- as suggested by bags4fun- and that seems to work for me.

*ssc0619*- the po cabat is fantastic.  enjoy.  thanks for all the pictures.  you have an amazing collection.


----------



## LT bag lady

designerggods, love your Avatar!  Enjoy your beautiful Cabat!

scc, I think it is a note from Financial Planner...

Love the comparison pictures!  Why do they call it a Mini, nothing 'mini' about that bag!  I tried on the Medium and it was huge!  Mini would be perfect for me!


----------



## aaa_1188

ssc0619 said:


> Well--it came today! A beautiful mini PO cabat! I love it! I changed my avatar in celebration of my newest baby! (doesn't it look like Lucy is looking at the cabat?)
> 
> I have been gone all day, so did not get to take pictures in daylight. I have one picture for you, but am going to take more tomorrow. I find that the bag looks much more gold when it isn't in natural light.




scc!!! I am a Chinese we associate (at least me) everything with food..... this is absolutely yummy, the more I look at it the more yummy it is


----------



## doloresmia

SSC - she is JUST BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## trishaluvslv

designergoods said:


> *I am so excited and wanted to share with you all that I am FINALLY a cabat owner*! I purchased the black patent medium size cabat off of jemznjewels. After purchasing, I found out that the previous owner used it less than 5 times...it still has the new leather smell and the film on the plate (007/500). I have a 1 and 4 year old, so this is the perfect bag to carry a lot of items in, with style, without worrying too much about scratching or breaking the bag. Also, I wanted to thank trishaluvslv for all her help and support with this bag (she has one too in the camel color) !


  BIG CONGRATS EVELYN,  glad to be of (enabling) service!  From one Cabat owner to another, trust me, this won't be your last


----------



## sbelle

Not to beat a dead horse, but I wanted to post a couple more mini cabat pictures versus some Chanel bags that are essentially open bags.  I guess the difference is that have small tabs accross the top that could be snapped.

When I realized that I was already carrying these bags around that were essentially open, it made the idea of an open cabat easier!


*mini cabat vs Chanel executive tote*








*mini cabat vs Chanel '09 portobello*


----------



## Ranag

Great bags and a great comparison *ssc*! 

The mini is a very nice size.  I have been looking at the medium and it just looks like this huge gaping open bag to me...lol  Perhaps I need to look at something smaller...

Thanks for the wonderful photos!


----------



## designergoods

great pics* SSC*! I am still cracking up about the secret note that came with your bag


----------



## designergoods

Out of curiosity, my nero medium patent cabat weighs 2.5 lbs. When I place all my items into it, it weighs 4.5 lbs. The weight seems like a high number but it feels fine when I am using it. Plus, I am not even denting the carrying capacity of this tote either. Do any of you ladies or gentlemen, know how much weight you are carrying in your cabat?


----------



## annelovepuggy

designergoods said:


> Out of curiosity, my nero medium patent cabat weighs 2.5 lbs. When I place all my items into it, it weighs 4.5 lbs. The weight seems like a high number but it feels fine when I am using it. Plus, I am not even denting the carrying capacity of this tote either. Do any of you ladies or gentlemen, know *how much weight you are carrying in your cabat?*



I/m curious about the weight, too.  So far, I'll stick to my choice to napa, the lightest.


----------



## doloresmia

designergoods said:


> Out of curiosity, my nero medium patent cabat weighs 2.5 lbs. When I place all my items into it, it weighs 4.5 lbs. The weight seems like a high number but it feels fine when I am using it. Plus, I am not even denting the carrying capacity of this tote either. Do any of you ladies or gentlemen, know how much weight you are carrying in your cabat?



8 pounds? i lug around my PC which is 3-4 pounds? plus various other important items


----------



## jcoop

ssc, you constantly keep me laughing!!!!  This bag is a true beauty!  Of course, I love the 2 Chanels you have beside it as well!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

doloresmia said:


> *8 pounds*? i lug around my PC which is 3-4 pounds? plus various other important items



 ...  I hope you only lug it around [w/ high heels?] between parking lot and building ?!  yesterday I carried So Kelly mall shopping, and shoulder got sored after 1 hour !!  The bag is about 2 lb. and [to my surprise] my stuff is almost 3 lb. !  

I hope medium napa cabat would be less than 2 pounds !


----------



## doloresmia

annelovepuggy said:


> ... I hope you only lug it around [w/ high heels?] between parking lot and building ?! yesterday I carried So Kelly mall shopping, and shoulder got sored after 1 hour !! The bag is about 2 lb. and [to my surprise] my stuff is almost 3 lb. !
> 
> I hope medium napa cabat would be less than 2 pounds !


 
 mostly. i lug it full through the airport as well. 

For Work






For Play!






Annelovepuggy - the cabat is super light. even though i carry a lot generally, i don't feel it. i cannot say that for my birkin, for example, because it is not as easy to carry on the shoulder.


----------



## LLANeedle

Jemznjewels.com has a large silver cabat.  Is it peltro?


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Whoa! I hope one of us gets that beauty! Wow!


----------



## Ranag

doloresmia said:


> 8 pounds? i lug around my PC which is 3-4 pounds? plus various other important items


 
I can relate to this - I weighed my bag the other day (birkin) - it was almost 9 lbs!  That was all junk - no pc.  I can only imagine how full I would stuff a Cabat and how much it would end up weighing...lol  

Love the color of yours *doloresmia *


----------



## Ranag

LLANeedle said:


> Jemznjewels.com has a large silver cabat.  Is it peltro?


 
This is gorgeous


----------



## designergoods

doloresmia said:


> 8 pounds? i lug around my PC which is 3-4 pounds? plus various other important items


 
Wow you carry a lot in your cabat:urock: What a gorgeous bag you have. Thank you for sharing how much you carry and showing us your pics. I think I have the same color camera case as yours!!


----------



## Longchamp

LLANeedle said:


> Jemznjewels.com has a large silver cabat. Is it peltro?


 
OMG It was peltro, and it's gone.  Chit


----------



## designergoods

Longchamp said:


> OMG It was peltro, and it's gone. Chit


 

Does anyone want to share their good news with us?


----------



## kroquet

I wish it was me.   Baggiana, maybe?    Whoever, I just hope it was one of us.

Designergoods - gorgeous Patent Cabat you scored!!!    Congrats!


----------



## Longchamp

I think it was Lucy


----------



## kroquet

OMG!!! LUUUUUCY!!!!   ya think she did that??     She might have some splainin to do.   lol

She is rather silent tonight.     hmmmmmmm


----------



## sbelle

Do you girls really think I'd do that?  Ricky would kill me.


----------



## kroquet

When has that ever stopped you?     :lolots:


----------



## castorny

Who got that Peltro??


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I think it was Lucy


 



kroquet said:


> When has that ever stopped you? :lolots:


 


castorny said:


> Who got that Peltro??


 


That *longchamp*--she is a master detective!!!!  I still don't know why she would have suspected me!!??  And that *ethel* is right there with her!

Ok.  I admit it.  I did have the peltro.  I was just happened to be emailing with Rachel about some other business when she got the cabat back in.  She sent it to me to look at, but I didn't mention it here because I wasn't sure what I wanted to do.  I knew if I did some of my BV friends would start enabling me!!

The peltro finish is drop dead gorgeous.  But y'all know that.  I hadn't seen it irl, so it was a real treat for me.  This bag is a large and y'all know that I bought a mini because I didn't think I could do a medium.  This bag is just too large for me.  I know now I could do a medium, but not the large.

It is also a very, very floppy bag.  It does not stand up on its own, but completely puddles.  As I've said before--I like a little stiffness in my bags.  This bag is soft and beautiful, no stiffness at all.

So that's my confession. The bag is on its way back to Rachel. She did mention to me that she has a list of 5 people who definitely want the bag.  I know who one is.  I wonder who the others are...     If you are on that list you might want to call Rachel again.  And I took a few pictures of it, so if you want them you can pm me!


----------



## spendalot

ssc0619 said:


> She did mention to me that she has a list of 5 people who definitely want the bag. I know who one is.


 
Hahaha...I am one of the 5. But that was before I confirmed that it is a large because I'd suspected initially that it's a medium. Pity!


----------



## kroquet

Personally, I knew you were guilty!!!   :lolots::lolots:

But, what I am upset about is that you didn't pm me.   I thought we were BFFs.


----------



## sbelle

^^*Ethel*--I knew that you knew I had it!!  I was surprised how easily you dropped your probe!


----------



## kroquet

Lucy, you can't keep a secret from me!!!


----------



## designergoods

ssc0619 said:


> That *longchamp*--she is a master detective!!!! I still don't know why she would have suspected me!!?? And that *ethel* is right there with her!
> 
> Ok. I admit it. I did have the peltro. I was just happened to be emailing with Rachel about some other business when she got the cabat back in. She sent it to me to look at, but I didn't mention it here because I wasn't sure what I wanted to do. I knew if I did some of my BV friends would start enabling me!!
> 
> The peltro finish is drop dead gorgeous. But y'all know that. I hadn't seen it irl, so it was a real treat for me. This bag is a large and y'all know that I bought a mini because I didn't think I could do a medium. This bag is just too large for me. I know now I could do a medium, but not the large.
> 
> It is also a very, very floppy bag. It does not stand up on its own, but completely puddles. As I've said before--I like a little stiffness in my bags. This bag is soft and beautiful, no stiffness at all.
> 
> So that's my confession. The bag is on its way back to Rachel. She did mention to me that she has a list of 5 people who definitely want the bag. I know who one is. I wonder who the others are...  If you are on that list you might want to call Rachel again. And I took a few pictures of it, so if you want them you can pm me!


 
*SSC* I am glad you were able to look at the cabat. It's such a beautiful color and worth taking a look at. I agree with you that  having some structure is important, especially in the large size. Thanks for sharing and hope you are enjoying your mini barcelona...I hope to have one someday!


----------



## ShopGirl647

wannabe future cabat owner here ... have yet to see one IRL ... hopefully one by Christmas!!!


----------



## doloresmia

ShopGirl647 said:


> wannabe future cabat owner here ... have yet to see one IRL ... hopefully one by Christmas!!!



Definitely!!!!

do you have the chance to TRY one on before you buy? i just saw in another post you wanted a large. Here are some size reference pix on the medium and mini for your information (and because i love the ottone cabat photos from our uber SA bv.luxury@gmail.com ). The BV SAs are 5 and 5 1. I am 5 1 and wearing 4 inch heels.

i think foxie-pooh has some action shots of her with her large.


----------



## Mid-

ottone mini, sigh, why didn't I just go ahead and get it when it was still available!?! my ultimate non buyer's remorse it is...


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> ottone mini, sigh, why didn't I just go ahead and get it when it was still available!?! my ultimate non buyer's remorse it is...


 
Oh mid, I agree!  The pictures make my heart sing!  What leather was the otone made of?  Is it the same as the pelto?


----------



## Mid-

Ottone is chevre/goatskin, and it smells divine!! It is also slightly stiffer than nappa, which I believe Peltro is made of.  

I too like a little stiffness in my bags (and other things) and the ottone mini has been haunting me to no end.


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> *Ottone is chevre/goatskin, and it smells divine*!! It is also slightly stiffer than nappa, which I believe Peltro is made of.
> 
> I too like a little stiffness in my bags (and other things) and the ottone mini has been haunting me to no end.


 
OOOOOOHHHHHHHH.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I would have loved to find a mini.  Thank goodness for me I came to the cabat party late in the game.  Mr. Financial Planner Man is probably very happy too!


----------



## doloresmia

Mid - - i know right? when bryan told us about the last three ottone cabats available (LAST YEAR) the timing was all wrong, the markets were not just crashed, they were, well we all were there... and now i too have major non-buyer's remorse.


----------



## piperlu

ssc0619 said:


> That *longchamp*--she is a master detective!!!! I still don't know why she would have suspected me!!?? And that *ethel* is right there with her!
> 
> Ok. I admit it. I did have the peltro. I was just happened to be emailing with Rachel about some other business when she got the cabat back in. She sent it to me to look at, but I didn't mention it here because I wasn't sure what I wanted to do. I knew if I did some of my BV friends would start enabling me!!
> 
> The peltro finish is drop dead gorgeous. But y'all know that. I hadn't seen it irl, so it was a real treat for me. This bag is a large and y'all know that I bought a mini because I didn't think I could do a medium. This bag is just too large for me. I know now I could do a medium, but not the large.
> 
> It is also a very, very floppy bag. It does not stand up on its own, but completely puddles. As I've said before--I like a little stiffness in my bags. This bag is soft and beautiful, no stiffness at all.
> 
> So that's my confession. The bag is on its way back to Rachel. She did mention to me that she has a list of 5 people who definitely want the bag. I know who one is. I wonder who the others are...  If you are on that list you might want to call Rachel again. And I took a few pictures of it, so if you want them you can pm me!


 

^^It is beautiful, isn't it?  The medium does seem to be the perfect size.  You'll find one perfect for you.


----------



## sbelle

piperlu said:


> ^^*It is beautiful, isn't it*? The medium does seem to be the perfect size. You'll find one perfect for you.


 
Oh my goodness it is beautiful.  I wanted to keep it just because it was so beautiful.  But even with the sides folded in I didn't like how big it looked on me.  But yours, *piperlu*.......I think it would look quite nice on me....


----------



## ReRe

ssc0619  - Was it in good condition, hopefully another TPFer will get it.


----------



## Baggiana

^^^ ssc, I think that the large is just floppier/drapier than the medium - and the medium is more drapy than the mini... just like the large veneta is drapier than the medium veneta.  I am concerned about no structure at all, and wonder if the PO in medium is as floppy as the large.  Does anyone besides goldenflower have the PO in the medium size, and if so, can you tell us something about the structure?  TIA!


----------



## Ranag

Baggiana said:


> ^^^ ssc, I think that the large is just floppier/drapier than the medium - and the medium is more drapy than the mini... just like the large veneta is drapier than the medium veneta.  I am concerned about no structure at all, and wonder if the PO in medium is as floppy as the large.  Does anyone besides goldenflower have the PO in the medium size, and if so, can you tell us something about the structure?  TIA!


 
I have been going and trying on the PO in medium quite a bit.  I also tried on the large.  Besides being huge, the large was very floppy.  The medium was less so.  

If I were to get the PO, I would definitely go with the medium.  I visit it every week! lol!  I just cannot get used to the big open top bag idea though


----------



## Baggiana

Ranag said:


> I have been going and trying on the PO in medium quite a bit.  I also tried on the large.  Besides being huge, the large was very floppy.  The medium was less so.
> 
> If I were to get the PO, I would definitely go with the medium.  I visit it every week! lol!  I just cannot get used to the big open top bag idea though



Thanks, Ranag!  There is no rush for me, so maybe it will be a good idea to wait until February when I come out there to try it on and the copper, too.  I do know what you mean about the open top bag, though.


----------



## sbelle

ReRe said:


> ssc0619 - Was it in good condition, hopefully another TPFer will get it.


 
perfect condition.  I think it may be going to another tpf home!


----------



## piperlu

ssc0619 said:


> Oh my goodness it is beautiful. I wanted to keep it just because it was so beautiful. But even with the sides folded in I didn't like how big it looked on me. But yours, *piperlu*.......I think it would look quite nice on me....


 

^^If we lived a little closer, I would share with you.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Baggiana said:


> ^^^ ssc, I think that the large is just floppier/drapier than the medium - and the medium is more drapy than the mini... just like the large veneta is drapier than the medium veneta.  I am concerned about no structure at all, and wonder if the PO in medium is as floppy as the large.  Does anyone besides goldenflower have the PO in the medium size, and if so, can you tell us something about the structure?  TIA!



Hi there! I just purchased the PO in medium and love everything about it. Like everyone else, I tried on the nero and ebano nappa cabats and while I did love them too, they are very, very floppy. The medium PO does have a bit more structure than the large but it does have a touch of floppiness about it too. It is like a nice mixture of floppy and stiff - very hard to describe (sorry!). My suggestion is to definitely get it. You won't regret it!


----------



## sbelle

piperlu said:


> ^^If we lived a little closer, I would share with you.


----------



## ShopGirl647

doloresmia said:


> Definitely!!!!
> 
> do you have the chance to TRY one on before you buy? i just saw in another post you wanted a large. Here are some size reference pix on the medium and mini for your information (and because i love the ottone cabat photos from our uber SA bv.luxury@gmail.com ). The BV SAs are 5 and 5 1. I am 5 1 and wearing 4 inch heels.
> 
> i think foxie-pooh has some action shots of her with her large.


 
doloresmia - thx for showing the pixes!!! I still have a lot of BV newbie reference reading to do, just basing on what's available on the BV website for now. My store that carries them are so limited in BV stock so I'll see how long it will take for me to see one IRL or whether I have time to make a trip south of the border again. The large cabat looks like a nice all around tote I can just throw things in for a weekend trip!!! LOL, I didn't even know they come in mini but now I do!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

thought you guys would find this funny...

the other day I was carrying my medium nero cabat and walking with my dad and he goes, "do you really need to carry around a bag that big??"

dads just don't get it


----------



## doloresmia

ShopGirl647 said:


> doloresmia - thx for showing the pixes!!! I still have a lot of BV newbie reference reading to do, just basing on what's available on the BV website for now. My store that carries them are so limited in BV stock so I'll see how long it will take for me to see one IRL or whether I have time to make a trip south of the border again. The large cabat looks like a nice all around tote I can just throw things in for a weekend trip!!! LOL, I didn't even know they come in mini but now I do!!!



Shopgirl647 - if you want to try the mini, you are going to have to take a trip to Hawaii (only place in the US with the mini) or Asia.... of course, i would be happy to shop on your behalf.


----------



## doloresmia

mundodabolsa said:


> thought you guys would find this funny...
> 
> the other day I was carrying my medium nero cabat and walking with my dad and he goes, "do you really need to carry around a bag that big??"
> 
> dads just don't get it



dads can be dears, but they sure don't get bags. LOL


----------



## sbelle

mundodabolsa said:


> thought you guys would find this funny...
> 
> the other day I was carrying my medium nero cabat and walking with my dad and he goes, "do you really need to carry around a bag that big??"
> 
> dads just don't get it


 
lol--husbands either.  My dh would say the same thing1!


----------



## Vogue7

i love the cabat!! =) i'll take pics of mine soon


----------



## doloresmia

Vogue7 said:


> i love the cabat!! =) i'll take pics of mine soon



Cannot wait to see!


----------



## designergoods

mundodabolsa said:


> thought you guys would find this funny...
> 
> the other day I was carrying my medium nero cabat and walking with my dad and he goes, "do you really need to carry around a bag that big??"
> 
> dads just don't get it


 
LOL, sounds like something my dad (and mom!) would say!!


----------



## designergoods

Vogue7 said:


> i love the cabat!! =) i'll take pics of mine soon


 
welcome! Look forward to seeing pics of your cabat


----------



## NicAddict

Ranag said:


> I have been going and trying on the PO in medium quite a bit.  I also tried on the large.  Besides being huge, the large was very floppy.  The medium was less so.
> 
> If I were to get the PO, I would definitely go with the medium.  I visit it every week! lol!  I just cannot get used to the big open top bag idea though



Hmm, maybe you can keep on visiting her and keep a watching eye.... if you don't get it soon, I might just have to pop by in November


----------



## ShopGirl647

doloresmia said:


> Shopgirl647 - if you want to try the mini, you are going to have to take a trip to Hawaii (only place in the US with the mini) or Asia.... of course, i would be happy to shop on your behalf.


 
Hawaii? Oh my, can't swim that far. I think I can just live without the mini then, hopping into a car would be faster and "cheaper" so the $ saved can be for the bag!


----------



## designergoods

Just FYI if you are looking to get more organize like I always am, I came across the "Built" totes and found them a great accessory to the cabat. Two fit comfortably in my medium cabat where I can place my wallet, card cases, phone, key, and cosmetic cases, etc. Plus they zip close for security when needed and they have handles for easy purse switching!
http://www.builtny.com/showPage.php?pageID=1670#


----------



## doloresmia

designergoods said:


> Just FYI if you are looking to get more organize like I always am, I came across the "Built" totes and found them a great accessory to the cabat. Two fit comfortably in my medium cabat where I can place my wallet, card cases, phone, key, and cosmetic cases, etc. Plus they zip close for security when needed and they have handles for easy purse switching!
> http://www.builtny.com/showPage.php?pageID=1670#



how cute are those! thanks for the link!!! you could also hook them to your cabat with a phone lanyard or something like that for extra security


----------



## designergoods

*doloresmia* good idea about the lanyard for extra security 

Here are a couple pics of the Built bags (open and closed)...they are made of soft-like wetsuit material so they wont damage accessories or bag. Okay, I need some sort of endorsement prize from them now


----------



## sbelle

designergoods said:


> I came across the "Built" totes and found them a great accessory to the cabat.#


 
Cute idea!!


----------



## Baggiana

GREAT Solution!!! Thanks!


----------



## annie9999

does anyone know the relative weight difference between the cabat's?  
more specifically- i find the weight of the large vachette too much for everyday use- would the medium be light enough to be comfortable.  i know i should go try them irl- and i will- but sometimes what seems doable in the leather intoxicating haze of the boutique isn't when reality sets in.  

so; if i haven't been totally confusing in phrasing this question, what  do you think?


----------



## Juda

*annie-* I don't know the weight of any of my cabats but medium can also be heavy - since the tea rame is not a light weight cabat.

I don't mind heavy handbags in general - so I am not a reliable source- even when people complain about the weight of a particular handbag i find it Ok. 
I also tend not to put many things in my handbags maybe a habit I earned from carrying heavy handbags 

I am appreciating the cabat even more I can't get myself to carry handbags anymore.
The cabat is very practical - IMEO (E stands fro exaggeration) one of the best fashion invention ever.


----------



## sbelle

annie9999 said:


> but sometimes what seems doable in the leather intoxicating haze of the boutique isn't when reality sets in.


 
lol-- I so know what you mean!!


----------



## annie9999

designergoods said:


> Out of curiosity, my nero medium patent cabat weighs 2.5 lbs. When I place all my items into it, it weighs 4.5 lbs. The weight seems like a high number but it feels fine when I am using it. Plus, I am not even denting the carrying capacity of this tote either. Do any of you ladies or gentlemen, know how much weight you are carrying in your cabat?


my medium ottone cabat with all my stuff (no lap top)- 6.5 lbs

medium nero empty-  2 lbs
large vachette empty- 4 lbs

we should start a thread for reference- (they have one in the h subforum)
weights of the various bags, leathers, etc.
would anyone be interested?


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> *annie-* I don't know the weight of any of my cabats but medium can also be heavy - since the tea rame is not a light weight cabat.
> 
> I don't mind heavy handbags in general - so I am not a reliable source- even when people complain about the weight of a particular handbag i find it Ok.
> I also tend not to put many things in my handbags maybe a habit I earned from carrying heavy handbags
> 
> I am appreciating the cabat even more I can't get myself to carry handbags anymore.
> The cabat is very practical - IMEO (E stands fro exaggeration) one of the best fashion invention ever.


thanks* Juda*- that's true, the tea rame isn't light weight.  my large is 4 lbs- if the medium is 3 lbs that would probably be good.  i need to do more research- maybe another trip to bv.


----------



## annelovepuggy

annie9999 said:


> my medium ottone cabat with all my stuff (no lap top)- 6.5 lbs
> 
> medium nero empty-  2 lbs
> large vachette empty- 4 lbs
> 
> *we should start a thread for reference- (they have one in the h subforum)
> weights of the various bags, leathers, etc.
> would anyone be interested*?



YES, I am !!!  handbag weight is a major decision factor for me.


----------



## designergoods

I came across this link...it shows the production facility of where BV bags are made...there are even pics of cabats in progress!
http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2006/09/13/a-look-into-the-bottega-veneta-factory/

thanks *annelovepuggy* for starting a new thread on weights of bags. 
ps. I have a black pug


----------



## ReRe

The pics are awesome, saw that gold roma and thought it was current, but it was from 2007.


----------



## agencyexec

Yes, I want to get one. It is my next target. I like the marshmellow one but i don't think i can afford that...so we shall see.



hermesex said:


> i am interested to know for those who have no cabat yet, are you getting one in the future? which one is your dream one? for those who already own cabat(s), which one will be your next?


----------



## agencyexec

I changed my mind... i would kill for a NYcabat

Link
Link



agencyexec said:


> Yes, I want to get one. It is my next target. I like the marshmellow one but i don't think i can afford that...so we shall see.


----------



## designergoods

agencyexec said:


> I changed my mind... i would kill for a NYcabat
> 
> Link
> Link


 
color is so unique...quite beautiful. There is limited quantities available. Do share if you get one!


----------



## bagsObsessive

hi guys, i live in australia and there isnt any BV stores here but I am totally in love  Do you know how I can get my hands on a mini PO cabat or something in the copperish/Gold tone? Will I be able to get any stores in the States or UK to ship it over by ordering via phone or email? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think your best bet BagsO is to contact Bryan at BV Hawaii, his email address and details are -

Bryan

BOTTEGA VENETA
2122 KALAKAUA AVENUE
HONOLULU, HAWAII 96815

DIRECT EMAIL: bv.luxury@gmail.com
He can do telephone orders and he answers emails etc. Good luck!


----------



## bagsObsessive

Sammyjoe said:


> I think your best bet BagsO is to contact Bryan at BV Hawaii, his email address and details are -
> 
> Bryan
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA
> 2122 KALAKAUA AVENUE
> HONOLULU, HAWAII 96815
> 
> DIRECT EMAIL: bv.luxury@gmail.com
> He can do telephone orders and he answers emails etc. Good luck!



thank you


----------



## Sammyjoe

I have just got the latest prices from the UK for Cabats - based on a medium.

Tie Dye Cabat - £4715 
Icon Cabat - £2800 - colours Nero, Ebano, etc

PO, Ottone etc are now all by special order with a 30% surcharge

Wish they would drop the 30% surcharge for a month!!


----------



## doloresmia

Sammyjoe said:


> I have just got the latest prices from the UK for Cabats - based on a medium.
> 
> Tie Dye Cabat - £4715
> Icon Cabat - £2800 - colours Nero, Ebano, etc
> 
> PO, Ottone etc are now all by special order with a 30% surcharge
> 
> Wish they would drop the 30% surcharge for a month!!



PO is an SO? eeash. i believe there are still PO pieces in the US. Come across the pond!


----------



## Sammyjoe

doloresmia said:


> PO is an SO? eeash. i believe there are still PO pieces in the US. Come across the pond!


 
Yep, PO is a SO in the UK, I wish I could go across the pond, but I have to work 
I hope the potential TPF SO works out, I would be so on the list for a Cabat!! Would be my last bag purchase for 2009!


----------



## blueiris

Sammyjoe said:


> Yep, PO is a SO in the UK, I wish I could go across the pond, but I have to work
> I hope the potential TPF SO works out, I would be so on the list for a Cabat!! Would be my last bag purchase for 2009!


 

Wow, maybe they're sold out here in the US, too.  When Goldenflower and I got our PO Cabats about 6 months ago, there were only a few medium left and perhaps less than 20 of the small at the time.  I know ssc and MarvelGirl bought theirs since then, so I suppose the numbers have been dwindling.  I had thought that BV would give an SO quote only if they couldn't find the bag elsewhere (e.g., the case of the mela Montaigne).


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yep, Blueiris, I think the UK will take deliveries from Europe, but to do a worldwide transfer is not possible for them, so they check their system and no PO in Europe, so SO only for the Cabat.


----------



## bags4fun

Sammyjoe said:


> I have just got the latest prices from the UK for Cabats - based on a medium.
> 
> Tie Dye Cabat - £4715
> Icon Cabat - £2800 - colours Nero, Ebano, etc
> 
> PO, Ottone etc are now all by special order with a 30% surcharge
> 
> *Wish they would drop the 30% surcharge for a month!!*


Don't we all!  They would be swamped with orders!  Maybe that would be a good thing for BV!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ We can only imagine!!


----------



## SCL

Sammyjoe said:


> Icon Cabat - £2800 - colours Nero, Ebano, etc



Is it so wrong that I pulled up currency conversion...slightly less than US price w/ VAT refund...thinking, thinking...  ; )


----------



## HermesBVgal

Hi Sammyjoe,
I was told by a manager at a BV boutique that Ottone is no longer available as a SO because they have run out of that particular leather.  Have you been told differently?  I wanted to order one and was willing to pay for the surcharge, but unfortunately I believe I am too late. Any input would be terrific! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I called BV today and Richard is off and the SA's are unaware of these things, will call tomorrow and ask for Richard. I think different SA's say different things.


----------



## annie9999

*Sammyjoe*- i was also told by a sa that ottone was no longer available.  i hope it is still available.  good luck.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Annie, I am going to wait and see what new metallic leather BV comes out with in 2010. Reflet is no longer available, so hopefully BV will add another metallic after Summer and Cruise are over.


----------



## Sammyjoe

SCL said:


> Is it so wrong that I pulled up currency conversion...slightly less than US price w/ VAT refund...thinking, thinking... ; )


 
SCL, the UK is the cheapest place to buy BV at the moment esp due to the weak pound. the problem is the availability of BV stock.


----------



## MarvelGirl

_I just posted this in the BV SS10 thread but thought I would post here as well:_

I was just put on the waitlist (my name is first) for a medium tie-dye cabat. As I do not live near a BV store any longer, I asked if they would send it to me on consignment when they arrive in store in January. I can not get in to see it and feel nervous about purchasing a $7900 bag sight unseen. I asked my SA about the availability of this bag and she said she was told by the BV rep that they will be doing the usual 500 pieces of this bag.

What do you guys think? Would you buy/order the burnt marshmallow now, during the trunk show, sight unseen or just wait and hope they don't sell out and can send one on consignment for me to check out first? I just purchased the medium PO Cabat but think I would really like this one too...Help!


----------



## Sammyjoe

That Tie Dye cabat is stunning MarvelGirl!! I would ask to see it first on consignment.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Thanks Sammyjoe. I think that is the best too considering the price tag. I was able to get into the store during a business trip to LA and see the medium PO before I purchased it. So glad I did too. It is such a great bag and I truly love it. I am pretty sure I will feel the same about this tie dye cabat. I just need to see it in person first. It just looks so yummy in the pics...


----------



## ReRe

MarvelGirl said:


> _I just posted this in the BV SS10 thread but thought I would post here as well:_
> 
> I was just put on the waitlist (my name is first) for a medium tie-dye cabat. As I do not live near a BV store any longer, I asked if they would send it to me on consignment when they arrive in store in January. I can not get in to see it and feel nervous about purchasing a $7900 bag sight unseen. I asked my SA about the availability of this bag and she said she was told by the BV rep that they will be doing the usual 500 pieces of this bag.
> 
> What do you guys think? Would you buy/order the burnt marshmallow now, during the trunk show, sight unseen or just wait and hope they don't sell out and can send one on consignment for me to check out first? I just purchased the medium PO Cabat but think I would really like this one too...Help!


 
Can't help but wonder if this info is right.  We have had confirmation they were doing 50, not 500, which makes more sense given the price. I have been on the list for a consigned medium bag for over a month and she has given me her assurance I will get it.


----------



## uclaboi

^The US market will be getting 37 pieces in Medium, but I don't know how many they are producing.  When I saw the Cabat at the trunk show, the plate on the pouch didn't have a number.  It only said Limited Edition.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^I agree with you that the 500 quantity sounds fishy, ReRe. And my name is first on the waitlist for the tie dye in medium at that particular store - not in the US. I didn't think they would be making a ton of these Cabats either - given the price. Good to see that you are going the consignment route too. I am just afraid that they won't have any left to send to us to view. My only hope is that the price will be a deterrent to most...and that is really crazy since the price SHOULD BE a deterrent to me!


----------



## SCL

Sammyjoe said:


> SCL, the UK is the cheapest place to buy BV at the moment esp due to the weak pound. the problem is the availability of BV stock.



Would you describe typical stock as qualitatively different than in the U.S.?  For example, would it be difficult to purchase a cabat in London?


----------



## Sammyjoe

It is easy to purchase in the UK, sometimes they get a bit precious, but it can be done. They have in stock - nero, ebano, lilac med cabat as well as a few others - they will get the tie dye, fever etc.

They do not have anywhere as much stock as the USA ie Hawaii, it is like BV London is the little cousin twice removed from the BV USA, seriously.

An example - I called today to get a handle on what is available in London because it is cheaper in the UK and I save a headache with customs, taxes etc etc which can easily add $1000 plus to the cost. They have the colours I listed above only.

I called BV USA, they have Noce, PO Cabats etc both of which are no longer available in Europe.
They use consignments etc, both concepts are fairly new to the UK if at all.


----------



## annelovepuggy

How does BV cosignment work  ??  Can anyone shed light on this ?  I'm curious ...


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think it works by BV sending you a bag of your choice for your approval, if you like it, they charge your card, if you don't like it, you send the bag back to them.


----------



## sbelle

Sammyjoe said:


> I think it works by BV sending you a bag of your choice for your approval, if you like it, they charge your card, if you don't like it, you send the bag back to them.


 
Will they reverse the charge or do you just get a store credit?


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think they would reverse charge, not a store credit, hopefully MarvelGirl or BL or one of the BV lovers chips in, because they do it already with their stores.


----------



## sbelle

Sammyjoe said:


> I think they would reverse charge, not a store credit, hopefully MarvelGirl or BL or one of the BV lovers chips in, because they do it already with their stores.


 
I always wondered myself.  Byran has offered to consign a bag, but I figured that I'd end up with a store credit if I didn't want the bag.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sammyjoe said:


> I think they would reverse charge, not a store credit, hopefully MarvelGirl or BL or one of the BV lovers chips in, because they do it already with their stores.



I have never actually purchased a bag on consignment before (as I have been lucky in the past to have seen the bags in the store) but my SA says that they reverse the charges/credit the amount back to your card. I guess it is not really considered a "true purchase" but they have to charge your card since they are actually sending the merchandise to you - which is wonderful considering the return policy at BV is quite sucky with the store credit only policy. For the tie dye cabat, this is going to be very important since I don't want to purchase sight unseen...


----------



## SCL

Consignment sounds like a great option if you cannot visit the store.  I wonder if all stores do it?  I suppose it depends on the customer and bag as well?

Hmmm...will be in London in early 2010...  Contemplating...  ; )


----------



## NicAddict

Just found this picture of the Tie Dye with different, brighter lighting. I am starting to love the effect more and more 

Apologies if it has been posted before but who cares, it is gorgeous


----------



## annie9999

*nic*- when i saw the tie dye irl, my impression was that there was more contrast between light and dark.  i think it is moro and mineral.


----------



## NicAddict

annie9999 said:


> *nic*- when i saw the tie dye irl, my impression was that there was more contrast between light and dark.  i think it is moro and mineral.



Maybe this is the difference between all bags, the level of contrast. On the original pictures, the color ranged between beige and black (but again, could have been the lighting on the pictures).

Either way, I have yet to see a picture on which I didn't love the Tie Dye. Every different variation is magical to me.


----------



## LLANeedle

annelovepuggy said:


> How does BV cosignment work  ??  Can anyone shed light on this ?  I'm curious ...



The total cost of what's being consigned to you is  pre authorized and held by your CC company.  In fact, they might called you to confirm the "purchase" if it's a lot of $$.  Then if you decide to purchase any of the items you've consigned your CC is actually charged at that time.  The store usually ships overnight and gives you 48 hours to decide.  They also include a shipping label if you decide to return any or all of the items.


----------



## sbelle

^^
So if you return it, it as if they never charged the card?


----------



## kroquet

Right Lucy!   
No purchase and there is no transaction on the card.     Consignment service is great.


----------



## blueiris

LLANeedle said:


> The total cost of what's being consigned to you is pre authorized and held by your CC company. In fact, they might called you to confirm the "purchase" if it's a lot of $$. Then if you decide to purchase any of the items you've consigned your CC is actually charged at that time. The store usually ships overnight and gives you 48 hours to decide. They also include a shipping label if you decide to return any or all of the items.


 
^^My consignment experiences are similar--credit card information taken ahead of time, but charges only made for purchased items.

Having made several purchases this way via two different boutiques (with wonderful, gracious SAs ), the actual details of the consignment agreements and policies can vary.  It might depend on the store's particular policies, or perhaps a person's purchase history and/or relationship with the SA, and the particular consignment items at issue.

I have no BV boutiques in my area, and I'm so grateful that my SAs have extended this way of purchasing to me!


----------



## sbelle

^^Thanks for the info ladies!  A dangerous option for me!


----------



## doloresmia

NicAddict said:


> Maybe this is the difference between all bags, the level of contrast. On the original pictures, the color ranged between beige and black (but again, could have been the lighting on the pictures).
> 
> Either way, I have yet to see a picture on which I didn't love the Tie Dye. Every different variation is magical to me.



NicAddict - I am so with you... and i feel that way even more now that I have seen one IRL.


----------



## ReRe

You ladies are making me suffer... cabat fund is one third of the way there!


----------



## NicAddict

^^Go girl !

I am sure it will all be worth it.


----------



## TDL

annie9999 said:


> *nic*- when i saw the tie dye irl, my impression was that there was more contrast between light and dark. i think it is moro and mineral.


 
The tie-dye is comprised of 3 colors: Cigar, Moro and Mineral.


----------



## PorscheGirl

Spent the weekend in NYC. Saw the NY cabat. It's very bright!


----------



## ReRe

Yes, tie die, is moro, mineral and cigar.


----------



## annie9999

PorscheGirl said:


> Spent the weekend in NYC. Saw the NY cabat. It's very bright!


hi *porschegirl*- yes it is bright.  how was your weekend in nyc?  hope you are well and had fun.


----------



## PorscheGirl

Hi Annie,

Thank you, I am well. The weekend was fun. Was visiting my daughter. We saw "Billy Elliot" on Broadway. I recommend it!


----------



## dopey

Last month, on a trip to HK, I fell in love with a Cabat. Although the price was alot than I had planned on spending on one item on that trip, i knew that i would get a cabat.. someday. 

I got to try the noce? (black) and brown cabat -- the SA said they are the basic/classic ones. She also let me try some metallic orange/rust cabat that was really pretty too, but was heavier than the classic black and brown cabat.

My question is, are the metallic cabats really heavier than the classic colors? I'm saving up for a nice metallic color like gold ( i think it's called ottone?) or the armatura? 

Also, are the colors i mentioned LE? or can i ask for SO? would the price vary as well? Thanks so much!


----------



## blueiris

Welcome 

Metallics are sometimes heavier than the other colors, but it is mainly due to the differences in material.  Differences in material often mean different prices, too.

For example, the nero (black) and ebano (brown) are made of nappa, which is the classic standard BV material and is relatively lightweight.  To compare, the ottone (metallic gold) is made of chevre, meaning goatskin, which is a bit heavier than nappa.  The platino ossidato (vintage, oxidized mix of gold and silver-gold tones) is made of Barcelona calf, which is a bit heavier still (with this material, the bag has more structure than nappa and has a more solid feel).  The price is higher for the platino ossidato; I'm not sure about the ottone or others.

The one you saw might have been the copper specchio goatskin, which would probably make it heavier than classic nappa, as you found.

My understanding is that all Cabats are LE, they are produced only in certain colors, but some are produced in classic nappa nero (black), ebano (dark brown), and noce (nut brown) with regularity.  The others are seasonal Cabats.  See the thread on this page regarding metallics--all the info should be there regarding availability, etc.

As for SO, you can always try, but not every SO is approved.  They have to be willing to make it and have the dyes and materials available.  Many SO requests recently have been turned down because of lack of materials to make them, or because of the new policy to have all SOs be upgraded in materials from the originals.  If approved, there is a surcharge anywhere between 10-30%.  So if you're seeking an SO of an upgraded Cabat, the price will reflect a higher base price plus the additional surcharge.

There are a lot of threads here, on the Shopping subform here, and in the Reference subforum, and other subforums, on your topic.  I'm not an expert here, but I've gathered some of this information from reading those threads and from my own buying experiences.  Have fun deciding!


----------



## CDNinNYC

That was a really informative post on the cabat, Blueiris.  Thanks!


----------



## noel badal

I am thinking about adding a basic black nappa cabat to my collection.  Someone had mentioned that their handles had stretched quite a bit with use and in talking with friends they say that the nappa cabat becomes much more puddley and soft with use.  I dont want a bag that will look like a dead cat in time...not at those prices.  I wonder if it would not be a good idea to travel with it as a carry on.  Cabats that are not nappa are generally too heavy to use as a carry on once they are filled.  Any help/opinions here?


----------



## annie9999

noel badal said:


> I am thinking about adding a basic black nappa cabat to my collection.  Someone had mentioned that their handles had stretched quite a bit with use and in talking with friends they say that the nappa cabat becomes much more puddley and soft with use.  I dont want a bag that will look like a dead cat in time...not at those prices.  I wonder if it would not be a good idea to travel with it as a carry on.  Cabats that are not nappa are generally too heavy to use as a carry on once they are filled.  Any help/opinions here?


i have a nero nappa cabat in medium and love it.  i carried it for about 6 months straight.  i used it as my carry on when i traveled and used my messenger with it.  my straps didn't stretch - that i'm aware of- the bag is soft but it is my lightest cabat.

i was using my ottone cabat- which is goatskin.  it is heavier but more structured.

i also have a large vachette.  i have been using it a lot this past week.  it is a great bag but very heavy- although i am getting used to it- and just a lot of bag.

i guess the best advice i can give you is to spend some time honing your criteria and also spend some time "playing with all the different skins".  unfortunately if you want a  lot of structure you may be talking about a heavier bag.  i certainly don't find the nappa so soft that it isn't enjoyable to use but there is something really wonderful about the matte color and texture of the vachette.

i don't know if all this is helpful but i do hope so.  good luck with your decision.


----------



## mundodabolsa

noel badal said:


> I am thinking about adding a basic black nappa cabat to my collection.  Someone had mentioned that their handles had stretched quite a bit with use and in talking with friends they say that the nappa cabat becomes much more puddley and soft with use.  I dont want a bag that will look like a dead cat in time...not at those prices.  I wonder if it would not be a good idea to travel with it as a carry on.  Cabats that are not nappa are generally too heavy to use as a carry on once they are filled.  Any help/opinions here?



it was probably me.  my handles have stretched a lot, my bag is a big floppy puddley mess (a positive in my book!).  but that is a direct consequence of the way I use it.  I carry laptops, heavy binders, notebooks, big water bottles, and so forth in it.  I think you can avoid the floppiness if you're a little nicer to your cabat than I am. 

I love, love traveling with mine, I can't imagine not using it as a carry on.


----------



## Sammyjoe

mundodabolsa said:


> it was probably me. my handles have stretched a lot, *my bag is a big floppy puddley mess (a positive in my book!).* but that is a direct consequence of the way I use it. I carry laptops, heavy binders, notebooks, big water bottles, and so forth in it. I think you can avoid the floppiness if you're a little nicer to your cabat than I am.
> 
> I love, love traveling with mine, I can't imagine not using it as a carry on.


 
Is there anyway you can post a pic? I love floppy bags!!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

ReRe said:


> You ladies are making me suffer... cabat fund is one third of the way there!


 
Good for you I am so looking forward to seeing modelling pics of this one


----------



## dopey

For all Cabat and Birkin (or any Hermes bag owners), how do you find Cabat versus the Birkin? Both seem to be up there considering price range. 

I like both bags, but don't have neither... yet.  I seem to be liking the Cabat more because it's not so recognizable unlike the Birkin. But my BFF said, if i could only buy 1 in a lifetime, it should be the Birkin. What are the Cabat owners' thoughts? I would love to hear them.


----------



## annie9999

dopey said:


> For all Cabat and Birkin (or any Hermes bag owners), how do you find Cabat versus the Birkin? Both seem to be up there considering price range.
> 
> I like both bags, but don't have neither... yet.  I seem to be liking the Cabat more because it's not so recognizable unlike the Birkin. But my BFF said, if i could only buy 1 in a lifetime, it should be the Birkin. What are the Cabat owners' thoughts? I would love to hear them.


i think both are beautiful bags.  i have cabats but no birkins.  for me the ability to shoulder carry is a deal breaker.  for that much money i need to really be able to use the bag and that is important to me.  

some are uncomfortable with the openness of the cabat but that doesn't bother me.

i love the casual style, under the radar, beautiful craftsmanship and durability of the cabat.


----------



## castorny

I would like a Cabat some day, but I already own several Birkins.  They are both classic and enduring styles.  You would not regret either purchase.  They are very different styles, but essentially are both totes.  The one thing I will add is that a Birkin will almost always have higher resale value.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I have 2 birkins but no cabat yet (working on it......lol) In an ideal world it would be cool to have both. I carried my etoupe recently and my goodness, it is soooooo heavy, I ended up wearing it on my shoulder a few times. So, I would defo seriously consider a cabat.

In the past, I have not really noticed the weight, but recently...., it sure is one heavy bag....

So if I were you, I would work out what Cabat and Birkin you would really love and get which one comes up first and then save for the second one.


----------



## doloresmia

I have both and you cannot beat the cabat for ease of use. Like annie, i don't find the openess a problem. when i am using the cabat for work and therefore have to carry a ton of stuff, i tuck my things in a chameleon purse insert inside a dust bag for security. when i am using the cabat for more casual purposes and carry less, i walk around with the sides tucked in and bag on my shoulder. there is no security issue.

i also have an etoupe birkin 35 like sammyjoe and it is HEAVY. i really edit down what i carry when i use it and although i can carry it on my shoulder, it is not a comfortable fit due to the fatness of my arm. the birkin really was meant to be a hand carry bag - that is my story and i am sticking to it.

the cabat like the birkin is a beautifully hand crafted bag. i love looking at the weave. 

there is absolutely room in any collection for both, but they are expensive so buy what makes your heart beat faster. it is true as castorny said, birkins have much higher resale value, and they also are twice the price of a medium cabat (excluding the special issues like the burnt marshmellow).


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sammyjoe said:


> Is there anyway you can post a pic? I love floppy bags!!!!!



I don't have a real camera, just my iphone, but I'll try to take some when there is enough light in my living room later.


----------



## Sammyjoe

mundodabolsa said:


> I don't have a real camera, just my iphone, but I'll try to take some when there is enough light in my living room later.


 
Thanks Mundodabolsa

There used to be a thread on H where you could see lots of floppy birkin. I loved that thread, maybe there could be lots of floppy cabats in this one!


----------



## noel badal

Thank you for the response.  I will have to look at the nappa cabats again.


----------



## sbelle

*Juda* asked me to share these pictures that are of a large peltro cabat that I was thinking about purchasing.  I did not purchase it because it was too large for me.  The leather was soft and yummy.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Juda and Thanks ssc0619 for the pics!! I think the cabat looks so lush and dreamy like that!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Just to add, I think the peltro would look amazing in a med!! Hopefully you find one ssc0619!!


----------



## Baggiana

Sammyjoe, I just love your signature line!  
I'd settle for one to start!... just can't decide which - or maybe at this price point, I am just plain scared of making a mistake.


But, you know, I am not attracted to the new bags coming out - or much of anything, so I think that I have cabat on the brain, too!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hee hee Thanks Baggiana!!

I am still waiting to get my first....I do think they might be an addictive style of bag because it works so well for handbag needs which imo is a great thing!!

I have narrowed down my choices based on the fact that I like floppy cabats. If you like floppy or more structure, it may make your choice easier. Plus I think BV will be bringing out more and more exciting cabats in future esp A/W 2010.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ooh I also agree at these prices it is key that they become forever bags, not "one hit wonders" like some other brands or costly mistakes.


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> I have both and you cannot beat the cabat for ease of use. Like annie, i don't find the openess a problem. when i am using the cabat for work and therefore have to carry a ton of stuff, i tuck my things in a chameleon purse insert inside a dust bag for security. when i am using the cabat for more casual purposes and carry less, i walk around with the sides tucked in and bag on my shoulder. there is no security issue.
> 
> i also have an etoupe birkin 35 like sammyjoe and it is HEAVY. i really edit down what i carry when i use it and although i can carry it on my shoulder, it is not a comfortable fit due to the fatness of my arm. the birkin really was meant to be a hand carry bag - that is my story and i am sticking to it.
> 
> the cabat like the birkin is a beautifully hand crafted bag. i love looking at the weave.
> 
> there is absolutely room in any collection for both, but they are expensive so buy what makes your heart beat faster. it is true as castorny said, birkins have much higher resale value, and they also are twice the price of a medium cabat (excluding the special issues like the burnt marshmellow).



I am with you here Doloresmia!
I have a 40cm Birkin and it is gorgeous but ever since I saw a Cabat things have been different. I love the casualness and lower weight of the Cabat compared t the Birkin. And I catch myself stroking the soft leather , something I never did with the Birkin.

Both are gorgeous but I highly doubt I will actually buy the SO Birkin which is supposed to come in March.The more I think about it, the more formal the bag will be and the less I can imagine myself carrying it. I would rather buy another Cabat which I feel I can always carry with me.

And my Cabat is also either open or closed, depending on how much I am carrying with me.


----------



## dopey

Sammyjoe said:


> I have 2 birkins but no cabat yet (working on it......lol) In an ideal world it would be cool to have both. I carried my etoupe recently and my goodness, it is soooooo heavy, I ended up wearing it on my shoulder a few times. So, I would defo seriously consider a cabat.
> 
> In the past, I have not really noticed the weight, but recently...., it sure is one heavy bag....
> 
> So if I were you, I would work out what Cabat and Birkin you would really love and get which one comes up first and then save for the second one.



I'm with you on this sammyjoe! Truly, in an ideal world i would have both. Haha!  based on availability, the nappa ebano cabat which is something I also appreciate. But my heart beats for an ottone cabat. 

I think I'll just concentrate on saving up and when I've that ready, and go on a prowl. Hahaha!


----------



## hermeshunter

doloresmia said:


> NicAddict - I am so with you... and i feel that way even more now that I have seen one IRL.



Is this a men's size or a women's large? I am


----------



## doloresmia

hermeshunter said:


> Is this a men's size or a women's large? I am



i think the model is carrying a large. hard to tell what the other picture shows as there is no reference.


----------



## hermeshunter

doloresmia said:


> i think the model is carrying a large. hard to tell what the other picture shows as there is no reference.



Thank you Doloresmia!! Do you happen to know the price of the women's large?


----------



## doloresmia

hermeshunter said:


> Thank you Doloresmia!! Do you happen to know the price of the women's large?



the tie dye cabat comes in three sizes: medium, large, uomo
-Prices: $7600, $9500, $9800 usd

just beautiful and so soft to the touch.


----------



## castorny

I can't wait to see the Tie Dye today at the trunk show.


----------



## ReRe

I'm jealous, castorney, any info would be appreciated.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^Yeah, me too - would love to go to the trunk show to see the tie-dye in person. 

Also, the size of the tie-dye in the pic on the right above is a large. I received it from my SA.


----------



## Mid-

*castorny*, I may see you there, then!


----------



## castorny

Mid- said:


> *castorny*, I may see you there, then!



Great!  I'll be carrying a croc tote, so I'm pretty obvious.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Have a great time, could one of you perhaps take some pics!!


----------



## bags4fun

MarvelGirl said:


> ^^Yeah, me too - would love to go to the trunk show to see the tie-dye in person.
> 
> Also, the size of the tie-dye in the pic on the right above is a large. I received it from my SA.


OMG!!!! Did your SA send you the picture or the bag?


----------



## castorny

The Tie Dye Cabat is indeed beautiful.  The leather has a squishy quality due to the tubular construction.  It is a bit heavy.  It is not for me, but it is gorgeous for the right someone.  I suppose it is too much pattern with too much contrast for me.


----------



## castorny

The Paille (sp?) Cabat that looks and feels like straw to me was the best of the new season.  Absolutely gorgeous if you like pale neutrals.  Very lightweight and a bit more structured than nappa as well.

They also had a cream colored Large Ostrich Cabat that was TDF!!  But was also $28K.  Whoa.


----------



## doloresmia

castorny said:


> The Paille (sp?) Cabat that looks and feels like straw to me was the best of the new season.  Absolutely gorgeous if you like pale neutrals.  Very lightweight and a bit more structured than nappa as well.
> 
> They also had a cream colored Large Ostrich Cabat that was TDF!!  But was also $28K.  Whoa.



that sounds heavenly!

i love the paille - it will be perfect for SS!


----------



## Mid-

*castorny*, I think I saw you (and your croc tote) when you came in the boutique! but I had to sign my receipt and when I looked up again you were gone!

I fondled the tie dye aka burnt marshmallow cabat again.  I just love the chewiness of it to no end!!  The paille cabat is so summery and lovely, a bit stiff to my liking and the light colour scares the heck out of me, though.


----------



## MarvelGirl

bags4fun said:


> OMG!!!! Did your SA send you the picture or the bag?



LOL! The pic, not the bag unfortunately. I'll have to wait until January to see it in person.


----------



## ReRe

Mid I need more details and more comments to hang on than that...do you think the bag is neutral enough to go with everything, looking at the bag vs the regular edition nappa cabats does it stand out, do you think it looks like it should be more than those editions, do you like the large or would you do medium.


----------



## Mid-

*ReRe*, it was my second time playing with the tie dye cabat and my favourite part of it still is its texture.  It is squishy, chewy, substantial, and calming.

I think.......

it's neutral and goes with most of solid colour clothes.  

it indeed stands out. (I had my ebano mini with me.)  
it's such a statement piece yet not so overpowering. 

"should be more" meaning the price? yes, the leather treatment and the colouring are very special.

I'd have to say medium, though only cabat that works for me is mini.  They had the women's large and the uomo there today and both are a lot of bag for me.

You've got to see it/them in person!  Are you going to have it sent to you?


----------



## ReRe

Mid your description will keep me going for a few more weeks.  Yes they are supposed to be sending me one on consignment.  I don't think they are expected to come out until January.


----------



## castorny

Mid- said:


> *castorny*, I think I saw you (and your croc tote) when you came in the boutique! but I had to sign my receipt and when I looked up again you were gone!
> 
> I fondled the tie dye aka burnt marshmallow cabat again.  I just love the chewiness of it to no end!!  The paille cabat is so summery and lovely, a bit stiff to my liking and the light colour scares the heck out of me, though.



Sorry I missed you!  I scooted upstairs to check out the new S/S loot.


----------



## doloresmia

Ok Mid- please don't think you can skate by by just saying you glimpsed the fabulous castorny while signing a receipt.... receipt for??????


----------



## doloresmia

Some serious eye candy

all available mini cabats in US from our lovely bryan. although the pieds de poule is now sold, so that one is gone baby gone....


----------



## doloresmia

and a few more ............


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> Some serious eye candy
> 
> all available mini cabats in US from our lovely bryan. although the pieds de poule is now sold, so that one is gone baby gone....









Lovely, thank you for posting these.

What is the color on the right called ?

No Ethel! I really just want to know


----------



## doloresmia

NicAddict said:


> Lovely, thank you for posting these.
> 
> What is the color on the right called ?
> 
> No Ethel! I really just want to know


 
if you scroll over the pix i posted you can see the file name which has this listed as the veneziano (sp?). oj_lo also has this and it has posted lovely pix!


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> if you scroll over the pix i posted you can see the file name which has this listed as the veneziano (sp?). oj_lo also has this and it has posted lovely pix!



Oops, sorry about that and thank you.


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> Ok Mid- please don't think you can skate by by just saying you glimpsed the fabulous castorny while signing a receipt.... receipt for??????


 

Good catch *doloresmia*--I missed that!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Great pics of the mini cabats Doloresmia!


----------



## uclaboi

ReRe said:


> Mid I need more details and more comments to hang on than that...do you think the bag is neutral enough to go with everything, looking at the bag vs the regular edition nappa cabats does it stand out, do you think it looks like it should be more than those editions, do you like the large or would you do medium.


 
I agree w/ Mid-.  The colors - Cigar, Moro, and Ivory - are neutral enough to go with so many outfits.  And, of course, is casual enough to use as an everyday bag.

I can't wait for delivery in Feb!  I pulled the trigger!


----------



## blugenie

uclaboi said:


> I agree w/ Mid-.  The colors - Cigar, Moro, and Ivory - are neutral enough to go with so many outfits.  And, of course, is casual enough to use as an everyday bag.
> *
> I can't wait for delivery in Feb!  I pulled the trigger!*




  congrats *uclaboi* - what a fabulous, no regrets move. We'll all be waiting anxiously with you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow congrats Uclaboi!! Does that mean the PO is on the back burner for a while?


----------



## uclaboi

ssc0619 said:


> *Juda* asked me to share these pictures that are of a large peltro cabat that I was thinking about purchasing. I did not purchase it because it was too large for me. The leather was soft and yummy.


 
Hey, who ended up getting this Peltro Cabat?  It's not there anymore!


----------



## uclaboi

Sammyjoe said:


> Wow congrats Uclaboi!! Does that mean the PO is on the back burner for a while?


 
You'll just have wait and see... if you know what I mean


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Lol!! Ok, totally happy to wait and I look forward to your reveal


----------



## Mid-

uclaboi said:


> I agree w/ Mid-.  The colors - Cigar, Moro, and Ivory - are neutral enough to go with so many outfits.  And, of course, is casual enough to use as an everyday bag.
> 
> *I can't wait for delivery in Feb!  I pulled the trigger!*


Congratulations, *uclaboi*, you did it!!
Wait, wait, you pre-ordered the tye die large? and also got the po?????

Spill!!:devil:


----------



## MarvelGirl

uclaboi said:


> I agree w/ Mid-.  The colors - Cigar, Moro, and Ivory - are neutral enough to go with so many outfits.  And, of course, is casual enough to use as an everyday bag.
> 
> I can't wait for delivery in Feb!  I pulled the trigger!



Congrats, uclaboi!  We are so happy and excited for you! ReRe and I are going to have to wait and see ours when they send them out to us on consignment. I hope we love it as much as you obviously do. Congrats again and can't wait for your reveal in Feb!


----------



## ReRe

Huge congrats uclaboi


----------



## Juda

Big congrats *uclaboi *- it must be a very special cabat 
If I remember correctly you did post in one of the threads that you bought your HG


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> Ok Mid- please don't think you can skate by by just saying you glimpsed the fabulous castorny while signing a receipt.... receipt for??????



Mid- we are all waiting


----------



## annie9999

uclaboi said:


> I agree w/ Mid-.  The colors - Cigar, Moro, and Ivory - are neutral enough to go with so many outfits.  And, of course, is casual enough to use as an everyday bag.
> 
> I can't wait for delivery in Feb!  I pulled the trigger!


congratulations *uclaboi*- the tie dye will be a wonderful addition to your collection.  hope you get the po also.  then your three cabats will be truly different and the absolute best example of bv craftsmanship.  these and your exotics= an amazing collection.

this is all very exciting.  can't wait for your reveals- i'm very happy for you.


----------



## uclaboi

Mid- said:


> Congratulations, *uclaboi*, you did it!!
> Wait, wait, you pre-ordered the tye die large? and also got the po?????
> 
> *Spill!!*:devil:


 
Thanks everyone.  You'll have to be patient and wait a little longer... but I'll promise to do a reveal.


----------



## uclaboi

Juda said:


> Big congrats *uclaboi *- it must be a very special cabat
> If I remember correctly you did post in one of the threads that you bought your *HG*


 
*Juda* - you're correct.  i'll reveal it soon...


----------



## Sammyjoe

uclaboi said:


> Hey, who ended up getting this Peltro Cabat? It's not there anymore!


 
I dont think we have seen a reveal of the Peltro Cabat in Large on here, so it may have been a customer of Rachel at Jemznjewels that is not a member of TPF.


----------



## Baggiana

!!!  OMG!!! I cannot wait to see the reveals, uclaboi!!!  Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## piperlu

Congrats on getting your HG.  I can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## kroquet

Me neither!!!!    Congrats Uclaboi!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

yeah! joining the chorus of congratulations to UCLABOI!


----------



## LT bag lady

Congrats!!! Yippee for you UCLABOI!!!

Can't wait to see your Cabat, I'm sure you can't either.  Hoping the months go by very quickly for you!


----------



## blueiris

uclaboi, how exciting!  I'll look forward to the reveals!


----------



## bags4fun

I can't wait!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*UCLABOI* - Many congradulations !!!   So exciting .... can't wait for your grand reveals !


----------



## LT bag lady

Maybe this has been asked before in this thread so sorry if it's been discussed.

How do you wear your Cabat?  Flaps in, flaps out?  

I like it flaps out on the shoulder, flaps in on my arm... for now...


----------



## Baggiana

For those who own the copper specchio cabat - do you find that it is a bag whose color functions well with most things?  The more I look at the pictures, and the more I carry my matitia belly, the more I love specchio... the apparent light weight, and the wear factor are also influencial... still trying to decide...


----------



## doloresmia

Baggiana said:


> For those who own the copper specchio cabat - do you find that it is a bag whose color functions well with most things?  The more I look at the pictures, and the more I carry my matitia belly, the more I love specchio... the apparent light weight, and the wear factor are also influencial... still trying to decide...



Baggiana - the specchio goes with pretty much everything i have, but then i am a neutral color dresser - beige, black, greys. if i were more flamboyant colorwise, i would pair the specchio with certain greens and purples.


----------



## Baggiana

Thanks, doloresmia!  I am a fairly neutral dresser, too, but purple and green... that sounds gorgeous!  Are there any downsides to this particular cabat (aside from the fact that it is not ottone)?  What do you consider the advantages?


----------



## NicAddict

LT bag lady said:


> I like it flaps out on the shoulder, flaps in on my arm... for now...


Twins again


----------



## Sammyjoe

Well...What can I say?? If it was not for Doloresmia, I would not have this buttery baby in my hands now. I had no idea it was available!! Doloresmia, I owe you and many many thanks for thinking of me.

So...This is my first Cabat - Noce Med


----------



## doloresmia

sammyjoe said:


> well...what can i say?? If it was not for doloresmia, i would not have this buttery baby in my hands now. I had no idea it was available!! Doloresmia, i owe you and many many thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> So...this is my first cabat - noce med



whoot whoot! are we going to see action shots? how gorgeous.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Massive Thanks to TankerToad for keeping her eyes out for this beauty!! I love the power of TPF Sisters!!!


----------



## Juda

*sammyjoe* - Wow!!! Wow!!!! Wow!!!! it is gorgeous 
I am obsessed with the Noce medium cabat 
But need more info: what you do like the most about it? your impressions ...
*D* - is my enabler too


----------



## LT bag lady

Sammyjoe said:


> Well...What can I say?? If it was not for Doloresmia, I would not have this buttery baby in my hands now. I had no idea it was available!! Doloresmia, I owe you and many many thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> So...This is my first Cabat - Noce Med


 
No way!!! NO drive by reveal!!  Please post a full reveal of your beautiful new Noce Cabat!!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Juda! You are too funny LT thank you!! I am just so happy to finally get a cabat, I thought I would just post it in the thread that I have read over 15 times!!

Juda, the cabat is floppy, you like your cabats with structure, this one does not have it at all. I had to put some dustbags in to make it stand up for photos. I just love floppy bags, so it fits right in.


----------



## Juda

It is amazing how we all know each other very well in this forum,  we even know what others like and dislike 
But I meant by your impressions: if you are happy with it, how it compares to the Birkin? Was it like you expected it? better? disappointed ? but based on your new signature it is safe to say that you like it.
I am so happy that you found this timeless beauty in a gorgeous color
FYI they haven't received a medium cabat in Dubai for the last 2 years


----------



## sbelle

Oh my goodness!  *Sammyjoe*-- noce is such a beautiful color for a cabat!  Yours is gorgeous!!


----------



## Mid-

OMG, *Sammyjoe*, what a discreet reveal you've done. I totally agree with *LT*, that beauty deserves her very own thread!






Looks utterly gorgeous and smooshy, congrats!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks so much Mid and ssc0619!!!

Juda, I love this place, everyone is so helpful and friendly!! It is exactly like I expected it, a little more so, I love it just as much as a birkin, this bag to be is just so easy going, very well made, smells divine and its like a pringle - you cannot stop at one!! I want to use it now, but I am at home, so it is on my lap while I watch Real H/W of OC!


----------



## BookerMoose

Gorgeous! I love Noce.


----------



## SCL

Sammyjoe, Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks SCL and Bookermoose!! It is such a colour of depth and smooshy smooshy!


----------



## MarvelGirl

HUGE congratulations, Sammyjoe! The Noce cabat is absolutely stunning! I am so happy for you. Please enjoy her in good health. Wooohoo!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Marvelgirl! I still remember your thread about the fryes! Thanks to you, I snagged Slate at Sundance - happy days!!

With the Cabat, I can understand why people would be happy to have more than one. On the shoulder it just fits perfectly and above all, it is seriously light which is a massive bonus!


----------



## kroquet

Sammyjoe - I almost missed this, if not for your sig.    I am so thrilled for you!!   Noce is gorgeous and is one of my favorite colors for the Cabat.   I saw one in Houston and just died!!      Many, many congrats to you!!!!   This does deserve it's own thread, though!!

Way to go D and TankerToad!!!!    And SJ, we will be watching for your Reflet!!!  

Again, so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many many thanks Kroquet, for making me laugh and for providing tons of advice before taking the cabat leap!!


----------



## blueiris

Oh, wow!  It looks soft and wonderful.  Enjoy!


----------



## NicAddict

SammyJoe, it is GORGEOUS! Congratulations. Noce is such a wonderful color.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Blueiris and Nic!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

*Sammyjoe* That is so beautiful.  You're so lucky to have someone to enable you to such a great bag.   Enjoy that gorgeous thing.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks so much Bichon Lover! I am just so lucky D and TT told me!


----------



## annie9999

Congratulations Sammyjoe.  You are going fo love the cabat.  Can't wait till you start using her.  Would love to hear your impressions.  

Again, beautiful bag-  enjoy and looking forward to more reveals.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Annie9999, I saved your picture of your Noce a while ago to drool over! I got it from the lovely Rachel @ Jemznjewels and I am very pleased with it!


----------



## hermeshunter

Sammyjoe said:


> Well...What can I say?? If it was not for Doloresmia, I would not have this buttery baby in my hands now. I had no idea it was available!! Doloresmia, I owe you and many many thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> So...This is my first Cabat - Noce Med



BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Modeling Photos - Please!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks HermesHunter!! I am hoping to buy one more when my money tree grows back!!Lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Oooh back onto the Cabat lust...

Does anyone know what BV are planning Cabat wise for 2010 A/W are is it far too early??


----------



## Baggiana

OMG, Sammyjoe!!! - the noce cabat is very elegant... and the color is perfect!!!  Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many thanks Baggiana!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

The noce cabat is so YUMMY !  Congradulation !  Everytime I visit this thread, my heart beats much faster ...


----------



## doloresmia

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks Annie9999, I saved your picture of your Noce a while ago to drool over! I got it from the lovely Rachel @ Jemznjewels and I am very pleased with it!



Are you ready to have another one join your collection????? I hope this mini SO armature from bryan goes to a tPFer


----------



## doloresmia

By the way here are the other minis available in Hawaii
Mini Cabat in Ossidato $4300 
Mini Cabat in Copper (Specchio) $3400
Mini Cabat in Pied de Poule $3700


----------



## ReRe

Congrats sammyjoe, doloresmia the armatura is great

Juda: No more cabats for you!!!


----------



## uclaboi

Wow, wow, wow!  It's raining Cabats.  HUGE congrats, *Sammyjoe*!  Noce Cabat is such a classic.  You'll love it.  I'm sure you'll be using your Cabat more often than your Birkins, since it's so light and easy going bag.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks ReRe and Uclaboi ( I hope so, it is such a carefree bag)!

The pictures of the SO mini are something special Doloresmia!! Thanks Bryan for the pics!!


----------



## Juda

ReRe said:


> Congrats sammyjoe, doloresmia the armatura is great
> 
> *Juda: No more cabats for you!!!*


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^


----------



## Juda

Sammyjoe said:


> Oooh back onto the Cabat lust...
> 
> *Does anyone know what BV are planning Cabat wise for 2010 A/W are is it far too early??*



Cabats are very addictive 
Your Noce cabat is simply gorgeous - very elegant 
I am also waiting impatiently for A/W 2010 cabats !!!! will keep each other company


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yes lets keep each other company while we wait. You know what I am looking forward to? When Rere, Nic, MarvelGirl, Uclaboi and the others possibly reveal the marshmallow cabat! Now that would be a stunning sight!


----------



## LLANeedle

Noce is my favorite BV color and it looks so classy in a cabat...enjoy!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks LLANeedle!

Does anyone know when the Marshmallow will be coming to the stores for official sale? I doubt I will be able to afford one, but it is free to dream!Lol!


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> Are you ready to have another one join your collection????? I hope this mini SO armature from bryan goes to a tPFer


 




Does anyone know about the leather on this?  Is it a nappa that will end up puddling like the peltro?  Just curious.


----------



## Baggiana

Minis do not seem to puddle the way that the medium and, especially the large cabats do.  I think that the size makes for a more structured bag... meaning that the weave in the same but in a smaller volume, if you KWIM.

Looks like this one is already gone, according to doreenjoy.


----------



## sbelle

^^Yes-- I see it is on its way to a good home!

It would be interesting to see a nappa mini after it had been used for awhile.  That large peltro I looked at could not stand up on its own.


----------



## castorny

I just posted an Ottone Cabat.  The seller says that is is a Large, but I am unsure.  Check it out in the ebay/web finds thread!


----------



## Mid-

doloresmia said:


> Are you ready to have another one join your collection????? I hope this mini SO armature from bryan goes to a tPFer



What a beauty! Glad it's on her way to a PFer already, I would have acted totally irrationally.

And an ottone cabat on the bay!!  Good thing it's not a mini, phew.


----------



## uclaboi

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks LLANeedle!
> 
> Does anyone know when the Marshmallow will be coming to the stores for official sale? I doubt I will be able to afford one, but it is free to dream!Lol!


 
Very soon... Early Feb. 2010!


----------



## Sammyjoe

uclaboi said:


> Very soon... Early Feb. 2010!


 
Thanks, that means its going to be April for the UK


----------



## doloresmia

castorny said:


> I just posted an Ottone Cabat.  The seller says that is is a Large, but I am unsure.  Check it out in the ebay/web finds thread!



sadly, definitely a large.... good for the men or someone tall enough to handle a large!


----------



## Sammyjoe

That is such a shame for you Doloresmia, I also thought like castorny, that the seller might be unsure and it is a med because no sizing listed.


----------



## Sammyjoe

The listing has ended and the seller did now put the sizes.


----------



## annie9999

doloresmia said:


> sadly, definitely a large.... good for the men or someone tall enough to handle a large!


i have been using my large vachette a lot lately.  it is big but i think it looks good and i'm not very tall.  the vachette is heavy but the ottone wouldn't be.  could be a great opportunity.  ottone in large is amazing.  when i got my medium there was someone in bv with a large.  it was tdf.


----------



## Anhzie

annie9999 said:


> i have been using my large vachette a lot lately.  it is big but i think it looks good and i'm not very tall.  the vachette is heavy but the ottone wouldn't be.  could be a great opportunity.  ottone in large is amazing.  when i got my medium there was someone in bv with a large.  it was tdf.



Annie how tall are you? Do you use your Vachette large cabat as an everyday bag- like going to work/ running errands? I am afraid I would be dwarfed in a large cabat but I like its floopiness the best!


----------



## blugenie

*Sammyjoe* - just catching up on this thread - congrats on your gorgeous noce cabat!  I love this color ~ it's so rich and will go with almost everything   Enjoy!


----------



## MNS

Sammyjoe, it looks like a delicious piece of caramel.  Big congrats on such a pretty bag!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Blugenie and MNS!!


----------



## kroquet

MNS said:


> Sammyjoe, it looks like a delicious piece of caramel. Big congrats on such a pretty bag!


 

Why do we always associate our BV with candy????   lol

It does look like caramel or maybe toffee. 

I just looooooove it!!

Oh and Sammyjoe, I think that gorgeous pic should be your avatar, at least for awhile!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^Lol! I agree with you and will change it soon to Noce Cabat!


----------



## BookerMoose

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^Lol! I agree with you and will change it soon to Noce Cabat!


 
Looks wonderful!


----------



## doreenjoy

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^Lol! I agree with you and will change it soon to Noce Cabat!


 

 


Two thumbs up for the new avatar!


----------



## Mid-

^^ I totally second that!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks BM, DoreenJoy and Mid! I really dig this bag and I am saving in earnest for my next cabat!


----------



## Juda

Next Cabat? already ? 
I am not surprised 
Love the new avatar


----------



## hermeshunter

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks BM, DoreenJoy and Mid! I really dig this bag and I am saving in earnest for my next cabat!



love the avatar sammyjoe!!! GREAT bag!!! use it in the best of health and happiness!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, Juda, you purchased 4 within weeks!!Lol!!

Thanks Hermeshunter!!


----------



## Roo Cambonne

Sammyjoe said:


> Well...What can I say?? If it was not for Doloresmia, I would not have this buttery baby in my hands now. I had no idea it was available!! Doloresmia, I owe you and many many thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> So...This is my first Cabat - Noce Med


 
Congratulations *SammyJoe*! Its a beauty!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks Roo Cambonne!!


----------



## annie9999

Anhzie said:


> Annie how tall are you? Do you use your Vachette large cabat as an everyday bag- like going to work/ running errands? I am afraid I would be dwarfed in a large cabat but I like its floopiness the best!


i have been using my large vachette it as an everyday bag.  it can get heavy but i'm getting used to the weight and love the texture of the vachette.

it is big but i think it looks good.  here are some action shots- you can judge for yourself if it is a look you might like.  i'm 5'4".


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think it looks great on you Annie9999

I also think its a massive difference when if you have a heavy bag that can only be hand carried, it can be a pain, but because yours can go on your shoulder with ease, the weight is much more balanced.


----------



## sbelle

*Annie*--I think you look fabulous carrying that beautiful bag.  

I normally would say the large was too big, but it doesn't look that way at all on you!  Thanks for letting us see how it looks being carried!


----------



## annie9999

thanks *Sammyjoe*

it's true that being able to shoulder carry makes a huge difference.


----------



## annie9999

thanks *ssc0619*

i agree it is hard to know how something will work for you without being able to try it on or see someone else with it.  it is also one's own comfort level- i always like big bags.
anyway hth.


----------



## Mid-

*annie*, love you and your large vachette cabat, look so cool and elegant!!


----------



## annie9999

Mid- said:


> *annie*, love you and your large vachette cabat, look so cool and elegant!!


thanks* Mid-*

cool and elegant are so not me.  i'm wearing jeans and sneakers- it must be the bag.


----------



## Anhzie

Thanks Annie for your pictures! Your cabat looks wonderful! I am 5'3 and I have a large cabat and sometimes I like to wear it without even tucking in the sides! I am aware that it looks quite large but I don't think it's too overwhelming. Glad to know it also looks good on someone else my size!


----------



## Bichon Lover

The size of the bag on you look perfecto!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Wow, it does look really good on you. I am 5'8"+ and was a little afraid of the large but after seeing your cool pics, may make the large my next cabat size (after the med 
tie-dye, that is). Thanks for posting!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

hey everyone, I've posted once in a while in the BV forum, and I'm still saving up for my very own cabat! and just wanted to say that you guys wear your cabats really really well, and is making me even more determined to get it..!


----------



## doreenjoy

balenciaga-boy said:


> hey everyone, I've posted once in a while in the BV forum, and I'm still saving up for my very own cabat! and just wanted to say that you guys wear your cabats really really well, and is making me even more determined to get it..!


 

Do you have a particular cabat in mind? Can we enable er ENCOURAGE you?


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^^ I am currently in love with the 'burnt marshmellow' large cabat!


----------



## Juda

annie9999 said:


> thanks* Mid-*
> 
> *cool and elegant are so not me*.  i'm wearing jeans and sneakers- *it must be the bag.*



Not true 
Elegance comes from inside you, you will look elegant whatever you wear. 
But you look cool because of the jeans and sneakers


----------



## Juda

balenciaga-boy said:


> ^^ I am currently in love with the 'burnt marshmellow' large cabat!



Good choice 
welcome to the burnt marshmallow fan club , it is such a popular cabat


----------



## MarvelGirl

I posted this in LT's fabulous Reflet thread because the topic of buying additional cabats that look totally different than each other is being discussed there. But, after doing it thought it probably best to post here (and not hijack her thread). Sorry LT!

So, I am wondering if the PO cabat is too close/looks too similar to the Tie Dye? What do you guys think? Like Nic and LT, I don't want to get two cabats that look too much alike...opinions?


----------



## Baggiana

^I think that they are totally different, in color, texture and reflectivity, but both are variagated.  I would feel comfortable owning both if it were me, but with so many choices it would be fun to shop around.


----------



## doloresmia

MarvelGirl said:


> I posted this in LT's fabulous Reflet thread because the topic of buying additional cabats that look totally different than each other is being discussed there. But, after doing it thought it probably best to post here (and not hijack her thread). Sorry LT!
> 
> So, I am wondering if the PO cabat is too close/looks too similar to the Tie Dye? What do you guys think? Like Nic and LT, I don't want to get two cabats that look too much alike...opinions?



MarvelGirl - voice of enabling here as i have played with both in real life 

first off, the PO is a metallic. burnt marshmellow is not. so totally different bags. PO has structure, burnt marshmellow is soft, squishy and delectable. PO is a flat weave, burnt marshmellow is a stuffed leather which lends to the softness.

while you might wear them for similar situations, they are not at all the same bag! if you really want something different, then color may be the way to go. can you imagine if you could SO a gladiol cabat? that would be wonderful.


----------



## NicAddict

MarvelGirl... same here they are totally different and would compliment each other well. I even would not mind having your PD besides my Reflet as the silver is so very different from the Reflet color im my opinion.


----------



## Baggiana

Ah, but doloresmia.... can you even SO a gladiol cabat?... unless it is an exotic gladiol cabat.


----------



## MarvelGirl

*Baggiana, doleresmia, NicAddict *- Thank you so much for your timely responses and opinions. I just love this forum and all the ladies & gents that frequent here! 

Not being able to see the Tie-Dye in person makes it really hard to decide but your opinions and thoughts regarding the different textures, leathers, really helps. At this price, you don't want to make the mistake of buying two bags that look just alike. 

A Gladiol cabat does sound amazing! I love purple but have never been good with incorporating large amounts of color into my wardrobe. I am a black, grey, white clothes wearer. I just recently purchased a red Chanel flap and was amazed that I did...so, you can understand my hesitation to go for a purple cabat. I know, kind of sad but true! :shame:


----------



## blueiris

I'm going to be the lone dissenter, I'm sure, and it's probably because I think I'm the only one who hasn't been lusting after the tie-dye--it's just not "me."  So take this with a grain of salt!  Given that I own the platino ossidato Cabat, and having seen the tie-dye in person about a week ago, I think the tie-dye would be redundant for me.  They're different, for sure--the tie-dye is mottled with lights and darks, while the PO is more tonal.  The tie-dye struck me as being in the brown family, which is different from the antiqued metallic of the PO.  They have different personalities.  That said, they'd both be in the neutral-wear-with-everything category for me, and despite being visually very different, I'd probably have to force myself to rotate them so that I could make sure to use both.

But if your main concern is that they look alike, I honestly don't think so.  Only you can really answer whether the two are different enough for your purposes.


----------



## bags4fun

Juda said:


> Not true
> Elegance comes from inside you, you will look elegant whatever you wear.
> But you look cool because of the jeans and sneakers


That is such a sweet thing to say *Juda*!  (said to Maria of course!)

Like I said in the other thread - *MarvelGirl*, I think the PO and Tye-dye couldn't be more different!
And a gladiol cabat!  (gasp!)


----------



## uclaboi

annie9999 said:


> i have been using my large vachette it as an everyday bag. it can get heavy but i'm getting used to the weight and love the texture of the vachette.
> 
> it is big but i think it looks good. here are some action shots- you can judge for yourself if it is a look you might like. i'm 5'4".


 
*annie9999* - You wear the large Cabat so well.  I think the large size looks great on you.


----------



## golden's mom

I'm thinking that this is the next bag that I need to own.  They are so gorgeous.


----------



## annie9999

thanks *Anhzie*, *Bichon Lover*, *MarvelGirl* and *uclaboi*.  




Juda said:


> Not true
> Elegance comes from inside you, you will look elegant whatever you wear.
> But you look cool because of the jeans and sneakers





*Juda*- you are too wonderful.  thanks for the all too kind explanation.  i still think the bag helps.


----------



## blueiris

Oooh, annie9999--I love how the large Cabat looks on you.  I agree with the others!  Thanks for sharing the photo with us.


----------



## annie9999

blueiris said:


> I'm going to be the lone dissenter, I'm sure, and it's probably because I think I'm the only one who hasn't been lusting after the tie-dye--it's just not "me."  So take this with a grain of salt!  Given that I own the platino ossidato Cabat, and having seen the tie-dye in person about a week ago, I think the tie-dye would be redundant for me.  They're different, for sure--the tie-dye is mottled with lights and darks, while the PO is more tonal.  The tie-dye struck me as being in the brown family, which is different from the antiqued metallic of the PO.  They have different personalities.  That said, they'd both be in the neutral-wear-with-everything category for me, and despite being visually very different, I'd probably have to force myself to rotate them so that I could make sure to use both.
> 
> But if your main concern is that they look alike, I honestly don't think so.  Only you can really answer whether the two are different enough for your purposes.


you are not the only one who feels the tie dye isn't for them.  i agree with you.
i prefer contrasts in texture rather than color.  i think i would find it challenging to integrate this cabat. 

on the other hand i love your po cabat.  if i didn't have nero and ottone i would buy one in a minute.  i love the color, texture and structure.  it is an amazing bag.  i keep looking at it and try to find any way to justify it.  after seeing foxie-pooh's "aged" pictures that pushed me over the edge.  guess i should take another look before they are all gone.


----------



## MarvelGirl

blueiris said:


> I'm going to be the lone dissenter, I'm sure, and it's probably because I think I'm the only one who hasn't been lusting after the tie-dye--it's just not "me."  So take this with a grain of salt!  Given that I own the platino ossidato Cabat, and having seen the tie-dye in person about a week ago, I think the tie-dye would be redundant for me.  They're different, for sure--the tie-dye is mottled with lights and darks, while the PO is more tonal.  The tie-dye struck me as being in the brown family, which is different from the antiqued metallic of the PO.  They have different personalities.  That said, they'd both be in the neutral-wear-with-everything category for me, and despite being visually very different, I'd probably have to force myself to rotate them so that I could make sure to use both.
> 
> But if your main concern is that they look alike, I honestly don't think so.  Only you can really answer whether the two are different enough for your purposes.



Thanks so much for this point of view, blueiris. This is the very reason why I posted so that I could find out the positives and negatives to the tie dye since I too already have the med PO cabat. You make some really valid points and ones that I need to address to really be able to make up my mind about purchasing my second cabat! 

I do love the fact the the tie-dye is like the PO in that it appears to be a neutral-wear-with-everything type of bag. I LOVE beautiful no brainer bags! I have a closet full Chanels and BVs that fall into this category as I hate to fret about what to wear. It has to be easy, neutral and classic for me to buy it. 

My main concern was that I didn't want them to look too much alike. It sounds like the general consensus here is that they do not. So, I am happy with that. Thanks again!


----------



## doloresmia

marvelgirl - one other thing about burnt marshmellow - this is a soft nappa. it will show more wear and scuffs than the PO over time which if you have seen foxie pooh's thread about metallic wear, looks like it will wear like iron.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^Great point, d! Not being able to see the tie dye in person, I forgot about all about that. My med PO cabat is a WORKHORSE! I don't think it will _ever_ show any wear/tear. I have traveled with it for business and pleasure already, put it on the floor of my car, tossed it around and it still looks fab. I would highly recommend getting one to anyone that is on the fence. Thanks again, d! You guys are the bestest!


----------



## uclaboi

*MarvelGirl* -  The PO and Tie-Dye are very different.  I agree that they are both very neutral in color  and will go with pretty much any outfit.   I'm going right now to pick up something...


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^AAAHHHH! uclaboi, are you going to pick up your PO cabat!!??? Please tell as we are all so excited for you! It is a wonderful bag and one that you are going to absolutely love (if that is what you are going to pick up). Please post tons of pics AND modeling pics upon your return! So HAAAPPPYYY for you!!!


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> MarvelGirl - voice of enabling here as i have played with both in real life
> 
> 
> 
> first off, the PO is a metallic. burnt marshmellow is not. so totally different bags. PO has structure, burnt marshmellow is soft, squishy and delectable. PO is a flat weave, burnt marshmellow is a stuffed leather which lends to the softness.






*deloresmia*, you explained that so well!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Marvelgirl, you have had such great advice here! If I was in your shoes, I would take a look at the Marshmallow cabat and then decide. The fact PO is serving you will is fantastic for those on the fence about taking the plunge!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Also Marvelgirl, have you seen the swatches GirlinMoscow posted? They maybe up coming colours for the cabat, I will see if I can post a picture.


----------



## Sammyjoe

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...-from-a-very-special-place-ss2010-527781.html


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^Thanks bunches, Sammyjoe for posting the thread! I had seen it briefly and was drooling at all of the beauty that is BV. And yes, I agree that I should see the tie dye in person before buying. I had the opportunity to stop by the store and try on my PO and I don't regret it one bit! That said, I am having them send me a med tie-dye on consignment so that I can see it first. Thanks again!


----------



## BagEssence

annie: don't the cabat makes the most normal clothes amazing?


----------



## doreenjoy

I don't have a cabat of my own, but here's a photo of me carrying a Reflet cabat (a friend's) wearing these gorgeous matching croc heels (I didn't buy the heels because no one was there to enable me). Sorry for the cruddy phone-quality photos.













I don't know how you more glamorous ladies walk in 6" heels....just trying these on in the store made me feel like they'd brought back foot binding.


----------



## BagEssence

love your croc heels!


----------



## Juda

doreenjoy said:


> *I don't have a cabat of my own,* but here's a photo of me carrying a Reflet cabat (a friend's) wearing these gorgeous matching croc heels (I didn't buy the heels because no one was there to enable me). Sorry for the cruddy phone-quality photos.



So are you a cabat convert now?????
The shoes are amazing


----------



## doreenjoy

Juda said:


> So are you a cabat convert now?????
> The shoes are amazing


 
Oh, there's no denying the cabats are gorgeous. I especially love the soft ones, and I like the lack of a lining. But the handles are too short to comfortably wear over the shoulder, and I have no tolerance for crook-of-the-elbow wearing. 

Holding this Reflet in BV while wearing the snazzy shoes sure was fun, tho!


----------



## Sammyjoe

The reflect looks great with the shoes Doreenjoy! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## annie9999

BagEssence said:


> annie: don't the cabat makes the most normal clothes amazing?


you are so right.  that's what i love about the cabat.  makes normal clothes look more special and works with great clothes also. 
it is an amazing bag.


----------



## annie9999

*doreenjoy*- the bag and shoes look great.  thanks for the picture.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

beautiful cabat *dorreenjoy*


----------



## Mediana

Ok, ladies. I need some help. I haven't bought a bag in a long time, but I think it's time for another BV. I think the Cabat would be perfect. Could someone please tell me what kind of colors they come in nowadays? I don't want ebene or black. More something lilac or purple or perhaps noce. What are my options? I rather not SO since it takes such a long time. 

TIA


----------



## annelovepuggy

*Anhzie - Did I miss your reveal before ??  Could you please share action shots of  you carrying your large cabat?  Is it a peltro ??  I'm same height as you.  thanks in advance.*




Anhzie said:


> Thanks Annie for your pictures! Your cabat looks wonderful! I am 5'3 and I have a large cabat and sometimes I like to wear it without even tucking in the sides! I am aware that it looks quite large but I don't think it's too overwhelming. Glad to know it also looks good on someone else my size!


----------



## Baggiana

Wow! - doreenjoy!!! shoes and reflet cabat look gorgous on you!!!


----------



## Juda

Mediana said:


> Ok, ladies. I need some help. I haven't bought a bag in a long time, but I think it's time for another BV. I think the Cabat would be perfect. Could someone please tell me what kind of colors they come in nowadays? I don't want ebene or black. *More something lilac or purple or perhaps noce.* What are my options? I rather not SO since it takes such a long time.
> 
> TIA



Noce is gorgeous. You can also find in the current collection a Lilac cabat.
Please check the style reference library to see the lilac cabat and the color reference library to see more pix of Lilac on different handbags


----------



## Mediana

Juda said:


> Noce is gorgeous. You can also find in the current collection a Lilac cabat.
> Please check the style reference library to see the lilac cabat and the color reference library to see more pix of Lilac on different handbags



I do know how the color looks, I'm just wondering what colors are available right now.  The website only shows three limited editions and one in Ebano.:wondering Can I get noce now?


----------



## Mediana

Mediana said:


> I do know how the color looks, I'm just wondering what colors are available right now.  The website only shows three limited editions and one in Ebano.:wondering Can I get noce now?



Let's just forget this question   I'll call Milan and ask them today. I have a feeling I'm gonna have to SO anyway.


----------



## Sammyjoe

You can defo get Noce in some BV stores Mediana!! I know Bryan in Hawaii has it and so does NYC, they have a few left because it is a discounted colour. Consider lilac also, that is a stunning colour! You will not have to SO, it also carries a 30% mark up, so defo check the BV stocks.


----------



## doloresmia

doreenjoy - beautiful!


----------



## Mediana

Sammyjoe said:


> You can defo get Noce in some BV stores Mediana!! I know Bryan in Hawaii has it and so does NYC, they have a few left because it is a discounted colour. Consider lilac also, that is a stunning colour! You will not have to SO, it also carries a 30% mark up, so defo check the BV stocks.



Thank you .. I will see if I can find one i Europe. I think Noce would be just right for me.


----------



## ajollyaffair

I'm new to the Cabat, and don't want to be cheated. Can somebody please show me a picture of where I can find the authenticity sticker/tag? Is it in the bag? How is it supposed to look like?

Thank you so much!


----------



## blueiris

ajollyaffair said:


> I'm new to the Cabat, and don't want to be cheated. Can somebody please show me a picture of where I can find the authenticity sticker/tag? Is it in the bag? How is it supposed to look like?
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
Welcome!  You're assured to get an authentic one from the BV boutiques, but if you're considering resale, then you can post photos of the bag in the Authenticate This BV thread in the BV Shopping section (there is a certain format required--see that post for more info).  There are some experienced collectors here who can help with specific bags listed for sale.


----------



## uclaboi

MarvelGirl said:


> ^^AAAHHHH! uclaboi, are you going to pick up your PO cabat!!??? Please tell as we are all so excited for you! It is a wonderful bag and one that you are going to absolutely love (if that is what you are going to pick up). Please post tons of pics AND modeling pics upon your return! So HAAAPPPYYY for you!!!


 
There was a slight problem 2 days ago and I was not able to have it.  I just picked it up today.  I'll take pics soon...


----------



## Mid-

Yaaay, uclaboi, many many congaratulations!! You must be super thrilled! Cannot wait for your pics!


----------



## doreenjoy

uclaboi said:


> There was a slight problem 2 days ago and I was not able to have it. I just picked it up today. I'll take pics soon...


 

OK, I have to say it....

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!




Just kidding, I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats UCLAboi!!! Looking forward to seeing your pics!!


----------



## Baggiana

I have been waiting patiently for the reveal of the armatura mini cabat.... where is she???


----------



## kroquet

Where are the pics??     I need to see them!


----------



## Mid-

Baggiana said:


> I have been waiting patiently for the reveal of the armatura mini cabat.... where is she???



Me too!!! I've even saved the pic from Bryan that doloresmia posted on my desktop.:shame: I want one!!


----------



## doreenjoy

Baggiana said:


> I have been waiting patiently for the reveal of the armatura mini cabat.... where is she???


 
Word on the street is the new owner is too busy to do a reveal.


----------



## Baggiana

doreenjoy said:


> word on the street is the new owner is too busy to do a reveal.



ok


----------



## uclaboi

Sorry for the bad quality pics.  took them with my cell phone camera.

Here's my new Large PO Barcelona Cabat.  It's one of the Cabats that I've been lusting for a while.


----------



## doreenjoy

G O R G E O U S   cabat, *uclaboi*! 

Wear it in good health.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats uclaboi!! I remember a while ago it was on your wishlist, you would go in, look at it and now you have it!! It looks fantastic!! Enjoy it to the fullest!!!


----------



## sbelle

*uclaboi*--I'm so happy for you! It's beautiful!


----------



## annie9999

*uclaboi*- congratulations.  beautiful.  love the texture, color and vintage feel.
enjoy- a wonderful addition to your collection.


----------



## Mid-

CONGRATULATIONS, *uclaboi*!!  This is such a great addition to your fantastic collection!!! LOVE IT!


uclaboi said:


> Here's my new Large PO Barcelona Cabat.  It's one of the Cabats that I've been lusting for a while.









Now, onto some action pics, please?


----------



## Juda

Congrats *uclaboi* - it is beautiful feeling to finally get something you have been lusting for a long time, especially if it is the PO cabat


----------



## blueiris

uclaboi!  Enjoy, enjoy!  I know it's been on your radar for a long time.  Thanks for the photos!


----------



## doloresmia

uclaboi - fantastic pictures!!!! what cabat will you be carrying when we meet up with the lovely baggiana in february?


----------



## MarvelGirl

UCLABOI! Congratulations on finally getting the PO Cabat! It is absolutely stunning! So happy for you - enjoy in good health! Yaaaayy!!


----------



## NicAddict

uclaboi - how wonderful. I was lusting after that one until the Reflet came on the scene. I still love it and am wondering if it would be too much to add to my Reflet (that is, if I can ever find one). Congrats!! So glad you finally got it.


----------



## SCL

uclaboi, congratulations! a fabulous bag!


----------



## LT bag lady

uclaboi, D I V I N E!!!!!  I know how you are feeling every time you look at that bag!!!
Enjoy the thrill!


----------



## MNS

Big congrats, uclaboi!  You are going to just love carrying it every single time you take it out.  Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Jellyblob

I'm so happy for you!  Congratulations on a wish come true!


----------



## Baggiana

OMG, uclaboi!!! YOU DID IT!!!  It is one gorgeous bag!  Congratulations and enjoy all the stares!


----------



## kroquet

Uclaboi!!   Stunning Cabat !   Congrats on finding it and enjoy the treasure!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

That's fantastic and drool worthy *uclaboi* !  Enjoy.


----------



## LLANeedle

Beautiful....enjoy!


----------



## doreenjoy

Oh. My. Gawd. 

I just saw the patent leather anemone cabat in the San Francisco BV. Apparently they have the first ones in the US (or so I was told). 

Absolutely stunning! I have photos on my cell phone but won't be able to post them until tonight. If you're interested, they have both large and medium. 

Yum.


----------



## BookerMoose

Gorgeous *uclaboi*!  And I think I have correctly surmised the recipient of the Armatura Mini Cabat - just waiting for her to fess up...


----------



## blugenie

Congrats on your gorgeous PO cabat, *uclaboi*!  What a treat for you, and it will keep you well-occupied until Feb. 

now for some action pics!


----------



## SCL

doreenjoy said:


> Oh. My. Gawd.
> 
> I just saw the patent leather anemone cabat in the San Francisco BV. Apparently they have the first ones in the US (or so I was told).
> 
> Absolutely stunning! I have photos on my cell phone but won't be able to post them until tonight. If you're interested, they have both large and medium.
> 
> Yum.



Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## castorny

Gorgeous PO Cabat UCLABOI!  Congrats.


----------



## dolphingirl

I knew you would have gotten it!!!  It matches you perfectly!!  Congrats. 

What's next? The Noce croc messenger?


----------



## kroquet

Who bought the Armatura?     I am too dense to figure it out.    Lazy, too, perhaps.

uclaboi - how about some action shots!    I can't get over the beauty of that bag!   WOW!!!!


----------



## bags4fun

Congratulations UCLABOI!  It is gorgeous beyond words!  I think that is my favorite leather!


----------



## foxie-pooh

*UCLABOI*, I'm so glad you finally decided to become my bag twin! Enjoy


----------



## uclaboi

Thank you, everyone.  

*foxie-pooh* - I'm thrilled with the PO Cabat.  I don't know why I waited so long to get it.  I've been wanting it since before it came out.  But I have to say that annie9999 and I kept going back to your pictures to check out the beauty of the PO Cabat.

I'll be off for 4 days a little later this week, so I'll have more time to take some action shots - maybe even with different outfits.


----------



## TDL

*uclaboi *- congrats on finally getting the PO!  How I wish I could rock the Large but alas I'm too petite for it.  Look forward to your additional photos!

I can completely relate to your earlier predicament.  I too have been secretly lusting after a medium PO cabat for a while now (months...years) but have been on the longest "wait & see" phase.  The fact that there's one in my nearest BV store is making me a bit complacent... it's been there for quite a while now waiting for it's rightful owner to claim it. Part of me wants it, yet some part of me is telling me to hold out for something else.


----------



## doloresmia

doreenjoy said:


> Oh. My. Gawd.
> 
> I just saw the patent leather anemone cabat in the San Francisco BV. Apparently they have the first ones in the US (or so I was told).
> 
> Absolutely stunning! I have photos on my cell phone but won't be able to post them until tonight. If you're interested, they have both large and medium.
> 
> Yum.



just posted these pix from bryan in the cruise thread!

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...2009-2010-pics-discussion-here-462964-31.html


----------



## jelts

Does anyone own a Ossidato Cabat? I'm considering one but can't commit to a purchase sight unseen. Could anyone provide comparison pictures so I could tell what  shade of colour it is? TIA!


----------



## sbelle

Are you refering to the platino ossidato?  From what Bryan told me, ossidato refers to the oxidation and platino refers to the color.


----------



## bags4fun

If you search, there are lots of threads/posts on PO.


----------



## jelts

Thanks *ssc0619 *and *bags4fun*. I just wasn't sure whether PO was the same as Ossidato. But now, comparing photos, I think it is.


----------



## blueiris

jelts said:


> Thanks *ssc0619 *and *bags4fun*. I just wasn't sure whether PO was the same as Ossidato. But now, comparing photos, I think it is.


 
Well, here's mine (small/Asia/mini size). The photos were taken after about 4 months of use--it's been a bit longer now, so the shape might have softened a bit more since then. The color shifts in the light, but these photos were taken indoors, no flash, with natural daylight.

...Now I'm considering a lilac medium Cabat. I've considered nero, too. I must be out of my mind.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^stunning bag Blueiris!


*OK, so does anyone have any cabats on their wishlists?? What cabat do you fancy next??*

Me? - waiting to see what stock gets into London in Jan, would love BV to do a metallic cabat.


----------



## doloresmia

my wish is for someone to SO a gladiol cabat. wouldn't it be amazing in chevre?

thanks to whoever does this for me.

blueiris - i love the impending slouch! i was wondering whether the smalls would soften like the mediums and that is marvelous.


----------



## Mid-

My wish is to know if *doloresmia* has scored her ottone cabat, since it magically disappeared from her siggy.:devil:


----------



## LT bag lady

doloresmia said:


> my wish is for someone to SO a gladiol cabat. wouldn't it be amazing in chevre?
> 
> thanks to whoever does this for me.
> 
> blueiris - i love the impending slouch! i was wondering whether the smalls would soften like the mediums and that is marvelous.


 

OMG! That would be 2DIE4!!!!  
I LOVE the slouch of my Reflet, but can't wait to have a Napa Cabat .
When I tried on the Med Nero a couple weeks ago, it kept collasping on the counter.. yum!  Gladiol... 

SammyJoe,  A Nero Med is on my wish list .


----------



## kroquet

Gladiol for you and I would love to see a dark truffle Cabat.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, ok
so Sammyjoe - awaiting new metallics
Doloresmia - wants someone to get a gladiol cabat SO to fondle
Mid - wants to know what Doloresmia has purchased
LT - fancies a slouchy Nero Cabat
Kroquet - wants to see a truffle Cabat


----------



## NicAddict

and I am still waiting for the Tie Dye....


----------



## Sammyjoe

Yes! Nic and a few others are waiting to see the marshmallow tie dye! I think its one of those fab bags you have to see in the flesh before pulling the trigger!!


----------



## NicAddict

Sammyjoe said:


> Yes! Nic and a few others are waiting to see the marshmallow tie dye! I think its one of those fab bags you have to see in the flesh before pulling the trigger!!



I am not so sure.. I pulled the trigger on the Reflet and Fever before I saw them IRL.. I just knew I had to have them....


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol! Nic, if you want the tie dye you will make the tie dye happen!


----------



## NicAddict

There is one Medium with my name on it already.... it just has to gets its way over to BV Zurich 

These things have to be planned properly....


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol!!! "*these things have to be planned properly"* I love it!


----------



## doloresmia

calling juda! love the tornonado cabat you posted in the reference section. may we see more please?

mid- - sorry no such luck on the ottone cabat. something else, equally special is coming my way.


----------



## Mid-

doloresmia said:


> calling juda! love the tornonado cabat you posted in the reference section. may we see more please?
> 
> mid- - sorry no such luck on the ottone cabat. something else, *equally special is coming my way*.



Oooohhhh, cannot wait!!!


----------



## blueiris

Thanks for the nice comments, Sammyjoe and Doloresmia (and can't wait to see what you got, Doloresmia)!


----------



## bags4fun

I just can't tell you how beautiful Gladiol is!  I can't seem to change out of the Sloane, even though the SO Parma Capri is ready to wear!  I really love Gladiol!  I want something with Gladiol and Orchid together!  Yummers!


----------



## doreenjoy

NicAddict said:


> There is one Medium with my name on it already.... it just has to gets its way over to BV Zurich
> 
> *These things have to be planned* *properly*....


 

This shows where my head is at lately, but when I first read the above I thought it said: 

*These things have to be planned POORLY....*


----------



## doloresmia

bags4fun said:


> I just can't tell you how beautiful Gladiol is!  I can't seem to change out of the Sloane, even though the SO Parma Capri is ready to wear!  I really love Gladiol!  I want something with Gladiol and Orchid together!  Yummers!



that would be delicious! bryan was able to get a medium gladiol cabat approved. $6100 USD. just saying....


----------



## BookerMoose

doloresmia said:


> that would be delicious! bryan was able to get a medium gladiol cabat approved. $6100 USD. just saying....


 
Ummm, and why exactly would you know this *doloresmia*?!


----------



## blueiris

doloresmia said:


> that would be delicious! bryan was able to get a medium gladiol cabat approved. $6100 USD. just saying....


 
Ooh, I want one!  If only the price weren't such a deterrent!


----------



## doloresmia

BM - i wish i knew for the RIGHT reasons. sadly, SO gladiol is not mine.


----------



## BookerMoose

doloresmia said:


> BM - i wish i knew for the RIGHT reasons. sadly, SO gladiol is not mine.



Sorry to hear that...  but what DID you get?!!?


----------



## LT bag lady

doloresmia said:


> that would be delicious! bryan was able to get a medium gladiol cabat approved. $6100 USD. just saying....


----------



## pcarol

Gladiola is extremely gorgeous!!!!  Dark eggplant.  So wish that the price isn't so high for the SO cabat...


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> that would be delicious! bryan was able to get a medium gladiol cabat approved. $6100 USD. just saying....



Doloresmia, just curious, what is the 'upgrade' with this bag ? With the change in SO's, they were meant to all be upgrades only, or is Bryan a magician and managed to get it just with the color ???

gladiol Cabat sounds delish!


----------



## doloresmia

^^^nic_addict - as far as i know, no upgrades as bryan just said nappa umbria. (i know what you are thinking, the bv upgrade SO policy, who knows though, right?) however, you could contact him directly at bv.luxury@gmail.com. personally if you think you are interested, i would start asking questions quickly as who knows how bv will change its mind tomorrow.


----------



## Longchamp

I emailed my SA and  they go through NYC and was told thumbs down for SO medium gladiol cabat-- only SO was for exotics.  Wow, if Bryan got the okay for this SO, please let me know.

I enquired about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## doloresmia

Longchamp said:


> I emailed my SA and  they go through NYC and was told thumbs down for SO medium gladiol cabat-- only SO was for exotics.  Wow, if Bryan got the okay for this SO, please let me know.
> 
> I enquired about 2-3 weeks ago.



Just more evidence of the arbitrariness of BV's SO policy. Bryan emailed me yesterday to say it was possible. Could that change today? Given BV's back and forth, absolutely. Please contact him and let us know!!!


----------



## doloresmia

here are some pix of the gladiol for temptation purposes. remember, you would be making MY thankgiving wish come true... and i would be very happy!

the nappa umbria has a little shimmer to it. YUM


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> here are some pix of the gladiol for temptation purposes. remember, you would be making MY thankgiving wish come true... and i would be very happy!
> 
> the nappa umbria has a little shimmer to it. YUM



Terrible influence, all of you!!

I am banning myself form tPF for a week to make sure I will not be 'enabled' to get this as an SO... I am still going for the Tie Dye and cannot afford both....


----------



## doloresmia

NicAddict said:


> Terrible influence, all of you!!
> 
> I am banning myself form tPF for a week to make sure I will not be 'enabled' to get this as an SO... I am still going for the Tie Dye and cannot afford both....



maybe you could just get the roma?


----------



## Juda

*doloresmia* - I can't take it anymore ottone cabat? or ottone sloane?
It is unfair to change your signature without a reveal or an update, we want to celebrate with you


----------



## Mid-

*Juda*, let's be patient, shall we? 

So, NYC gave me a no for a mini marshmallow cabat, but I shall ask Bryan to see if he could do his magic..., or maybe a mini gladiol cabat..., or even armatura?


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> maybe you could just get the roma?



Whew... the pressure is easing... Roma, while a really lovely bag is just not me.


----------



## NicAddict

NicAddict said:


> Whew... the pressure is easing... Roma, while a really lovely bag is just not me.



I was thinking actually why and had to look at some more pictures of the Roma.. I think it is just too structured what with its 3 compartments.. 

I would not know what to put where. 

Maybe that is why I like Birkin and Cabat so... just dump it in and worry about it later when you need something out of it. 

I am not usually this disorganized though... really!


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> maybe a mini gladiol cabat..., or even armatura?


 
yes, yes, yes!!


----------



## Mid-

ssc0619 said:


> yes, yes, yes!!



*ssc*, that just reminds me of Meg Ryan in the Katz's Delicatessen scene. Are you gonna say "I'll have what she's having."?


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> *ssc*, that just reminds me of Meg Ryan in the Katz's Delicatessen scene. Are you gonna say "I'll have what she's having."?


 

lol--wish I had thought of it before!


----------



## Juda

Mid- said:


> *ssc*, that just reminds me of Meg Ryan in the Katz's Delicatessen scene. Are you gonna say "I'll have what she's having."?



It was on TV today
*Mid-* I don't know how you guessed it but you are excellent


----------



## Mid-

Thanks, *Juda*! I don't know how those thoughts come into my head either, LOL!!  and btw, congrats on your 1000 posts!

OK, everyone.  Could you suggest a perfect colour for my second mini cabat, please.  I have ebano and I want to go wild with the second one.:devil:


----------



## annie9999

*Mid-*
for your second i would suggest po.  it is a nice combination of nero and ottone with a vintage vibe.  love the texture- love everything about it- but that is no surprise to everyone here.  if i didn't have nero and ottone i would get that one and be finished- that is how much i love it.


----------



## LT bag lady

Mid- said:


> Thanks, *Juda*! I don't know how those thoughts come into my head either, LOL!! and btw, congrats on your 1000 posts!
> 
> OK, everyone. Could you suggest a perfect colour for my second mini cabat, please. I have ebano and I want to go wild with the second one.:devil:


 
*Mid*, you must come over to the Metallic side!  Armatura, yes!


----------



## LT bag lady

annie9999 said:


> *Mid-*
> for your second i would suggest po. it is a nice combination of nero and ottone with a vintage vibe. love the texture- love everything about it- but that is no surprise to everyone here. if i didn't have nero and ottone i would get that one and be finished- that is how much i love it.


 
And, I think Bryan has one lying around...







Just enabling...


----------



## piperlu

^^Love this bag!


----------



## Mid-

It's amazing how exactly you ladies know about what my heart is yearning for.

*anne*, you are spot on about the po. I've always appreciated the po since it came out. Although I still think it's a bit too gladiator for me, it's grabbing my heart more and more especially since the discontinuation of ottone. Everytime *blueiris* posts pics of her lovely small po, my heart melts a bit more.

I'm actually watching Gladiator right now and oh I love Maximus Decimus Meridius!



LT bag lady said:


> Just enabling...


You are doing a great job, *LT*! Yes, the metallic is definitely on the top list. I literally screamed when I saw the armatura mini that *doloresmia* posted.  I'm trying to find out if the colour has been really discontinued. 

*piperlu*, you are so lucky to be in the peltro heaven.  I wonder if TM is coming up with peltro alternative next season...

I do love the mysteriousness of gladiol, and I think of my lifetime favourite colour green also.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I would defo consider PO mid!


----------



## blueiris

Hi, Mid-!  Here I am again with my PO Cabat!  I carried it today, and I really do love it.

I will say that it is very different from your ebano and ottone, and I suspect it is very different from armatura (I've never seen the latter in person).  Like annie9999 described, it has texture and a vintage, weathered vibe.  You should know that it is heavier than your ebano, but in return, it is very hardy.  I'm sure I'm repeating myself at this point, but I have no fears about carrying it in any kind of weather or setting it on the ground when necessary.  I have no worries about it not aging well because any dirt or scrapes would be well disguised.  But I can understand that it might not appeal to everyone, so I won't push it!  I hope you find one that really speaks to you!

I love the idea of a lilac Cabat, but I find myself wondering if I would have to baby it more than my PO.  For now I'll keep thinking on it....


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^I second that, blueiris! 

Mid-I really love my medium PO cabat too. It is everything she describes and more - just awesome! I wasn't sure at first about it but it has such a unique and different look that it could not be denied. Definitely not a bag you have to pamper but it still looks amazing!


----------



## doloresmia

mid- - can i join the chorus on the PO? blueiris' pix and description really are winning me over. don't let this be one you regret losing like the ottone mini 

as we have seen from foxie pooh's pix, PO wears like iron too.


----------



## Mid-

Thanks, *Sammyjoe*, *blueiris*, *MarvelGirl*, and *doloresmia*!  

*blueiris*, I know you are not pushing, but did you know that you are so effectively nudging me over every time you talk about your small po?

*doloresmia*, I'm still dreaming of the mini ottone, just love that champagne beauty. 

I shall see if the 5th ave boutique still has the po this Wednesday.  I've seen and tried it more than a couple of times before, but never considered it as a potential purchase.


----------



## SCL

MarvelGirl said:


> I really love my medium PO cabat too. It is everything she describes and more - just awesome! I wasn't sure at first about it but it has such a unique and different look that it could not be denied. Definitely not a bag you have to pamper but it still looks amazing!



My feelings exactly.  It grew on me slowly and I am now thoroughly enjoying the PO cabat.


----------



## Juda

*Mid-* You already have a classic cabat so the PO is an excellent choice
But need more info, which cabats are you considering?

I am personally waiting for the Nero medium vachette


----------



## blueiris

Mid- said:


> Thanks, *Sammyjoe*, *blueiris*, *MarvelGirl*, and *doloresmia*!
> 
> *blueiris*, I know you are not pushing, but did you know that you are so effectively nudging me over every time you talk about your small po?
> 
> *doloresmia*, I'm still dreaming of the mini ottone, just love that champagne beauty.
> 
> I shall see if the 5th ave boutique still has the po this Wednesday. I've seen and tried it more than a couple of times before, but never considered it as a potential purchase.


 
  Just call me Ethel.

Seriously, the other thing I love about the PO is its ability to go with everything without clashing.  I wasn't sure about that when looking at online photos of it, but since I've had it, I've never had any concern about whether it would look good with my outfit or shoes on any given day.

Have fun at the boutique!


----------



## Jellyblob

Mid- said:


> You are doing a great job, *LT*! Yes, the metallic is definitely on the top list. I literally screamed when I saw the armatura mini that *doloresmia* posted. I'm trying to find out if the colour has been really discontinued.


 
*Mid*, I hate to break this to you but I just recently tried to SO a Armatura cabat through Bryan which didn't get approved because they wanted to keep the color exclusive to the Venetas and accessories!

I agree with the rest, get the PO.  I have one in medium and I love it.  That bag can take a lot of rough-handling (traveling etc).  Also, it's gorgeous and has probably reached icon-status for those in the know about BVs.  I wore mine recently to a BV boutique at Omotesando Hills where the SAs kept looking at it and a few applauded in excitement and bowed while saying "thank you"  (for the support).  It was surreal...been in there before with my other cabats and never got that reaction!


----------



## blueiris

Juda said:


> I am personally waiting for the Nero medium vachette


 

Ok, I don't know why it took me this long for this comment to register!  From doing a board search, I see that it will be among the SS10 offerings.  Has anyone seen it?  How is it different from the nero nappa?  I am guessing it will be heavier and have more structure, but is there anything else I should know?


----------



## annie9999

blueiris said:


> Ok, I don't know why it took me this long for this comment to register!  From doing a board search, I see that it will be among the SS10 offerings.  Has anyone seen it?  How is it different from the nero nappa?  I am guessing it will be heavier and have more structure, but is there anything else I should know?


i don't think there will be anything else.  
heavier, more structure and slightly more matte.  in the nero it may not be that apparent.


----------



## blueiris

annie9999 said:


> i don't think there will be anything else.
> heavier, more structure and slightly more matte. in the nero it may not be that apparent.


 
Thanks.  Maybe I should stick to nappa, then (still debating lilac or nero, or waiting for some other color).


----------



## Juda

I like structure in a cabat and Nero is a must have IMO that's why the Nero Vachette is exactly what I am looking for.

*blueiris* - since you are sticking to Nappa you have many gorgeous colors to choose from, therefore it is a more difficult decision


----------



## blueiris

Juda said:


> I like structure in a cabat and Nero is a must have IMO that's why the Nero Vachette is exactly what I am looking for.
> 
> *blueiris* - since you are sticking to Nappa you have many gorgeous colors to choose from, therefore it is a more difficult decision


 
I like the structure and the likely added durability over nappa, but I have a feeling it would be too heavy for me.  Please report back if you do get the vachette nero!


----------



## doloresmia

Ladies for any of you in love with the PO mini, espeically after blueiris' beautiful pix, bryan says he only has *one *left. i think the price is $3400. 

Seriously, if anyone is on the fence, i say get it. the SO route is fraught with risk.


----------



## jeshika

doloresmia said:


> Ladies for any of you in love with the PO mini, espeically after blueiris' beautiful pix, bryan says he only has *one *left. i think the price is $3400.
> 
> Seriously, if anyone is on the fence, i say get it. the SO route is fraught with risk.



YUM!!!! I have the PO mini is a fab bag! grab it before it's gone...


----------



## blueiris

doloresmia said:


> Ladies for any of you in love with the PO mini, espeically after blueiris' beautiful pix, bryan says he only has *one *left. i think the price is $3400.
> 
> Seriously, if anyone is on the fence, i say get it. the SO route is fraught with risk.


 
I think you transposed the price numbers--unless someone's going to get lucky!    The price for my Barcelona PO mini/small Cabat earlier this year was *$4300* (the nappa Cabats in the small size are $3800, I believe, and the metallic/rubbed calf brings up the price a little).  I love mine, and it was well worth the price for me, anyway!


----------



## Baggiana

Yes, get this before it is gone... only 250 were made - but perhaps one of them has a pouch with xxx/500???  

It is a mystery to me.  I saw a medium PO with a pouch with xxx/250 and the PO cabat is absolutely - without a doubt - authentic! - and purchased from a US BV boutique.  The production run for the medium was 500.  When explaining the situation to the owner, the SA that sold it to her indicated that they heard that there may have been a second production run of the medium making the number of PO cabats produced as 750, rather than 500: one production run of 500, and one of 250.  When another SA was asked about it, just in passing, they indicated that they thought that there had been a mix-up with the pouch in the factory since these are tied down.  So either there were two production runs of the medium PO - OR the pouch was switched somewhere (factory or store - maybe consignment if a customer was sent two bags and decided to switch pouches, though this one is perfect, so I cannot imagine why...).  Is there a mini out there with a metal tag with xxx/500 - or were there two production runs of the PO medium?  Does anyone know?  Does anyone else have a medium with a metal tag with xxx/250?  It would be nice if someone from BV could weigh in on this since it is an authentic PO cabat bought from a boutique in the US market... even if they would like to contact me privately through a PM.  

Thanks!!!


----------



## sbelle

blueiris said:


> I think you transposed the price numbers--unless someone's going to get lucky!  The price for my Barcelona PO mini/small Cabat earlier this year was *$4300* (the nappa Cabats in the small size are $3800, I believe, and the metallic/rubbed calf brings up the price a little). I love mine, and it was well worth the price for me, anyway!


 

lol-- I wish it was $3,400.  I paid $4,300 for my mini too!

Love mine too.


----------



## noel badal

Will the Nero vachette also come in the mini size?  Do we think my TPF SO knot will  look better coming out of vachette or nappa? Thanks...Noel


----------



## doloresmia

blueiris said:


> I think you transposed the price numbers--unless someone's going to get lucky!  The price for my Barcelona PO mini/small Cabat earlier this year was *$4300* (the nappa Cabats in the small size are $3800, I believe, and the metallic/rubbed calf brings up the price a little). I love mine, and it was well worth the price for me, anyway!


 
Yes transposed the numbers. Sorry! Thanks for catching that. Whew!


----------



## jelts

The PO mini looks lovely but I'm still on the fence about the colour. I love the Armatura Mini cabat but discovered it too late. =(
I'm looking for a bright metallic colour. Hopefully, the next few seasons, will have something nice - ie. quicken the heart!


----------



## jelts

Jellyblob said:


> *Mid*, I hate to break this to you but I just recently tried to SO a Armatura cabat through Bryan which didn't get approved because they wanted to keep the color exclusive to the Venetas and accessories!



Did I read this correctly?  Armatura is available still, but only for accessories and Venetas?


----------



## doloresmia

where are mid- and baggiana? will anyone be whistling on the only mini PO cabat left??????


----------



## NicAddict

Just curious does anyone remember what the official name is for the Tie Dye Cabat ? 

I am pretty sure it has been mentioned once here on tPF but I haven't been able to find it again.


----------



## Juda

Nuvolato


----------



## NicAddict

Thank you Juda!!


----------



## doreenjoy

BTW in Italy they use the word "nuvolato" when referring to fabric that's been tie dyed.


----------



## lalalemonade

Hi ladies and guys! I don't have any BV yet and was deciding to save up for either a neutral-coloured birkin or cabat for everyday use. I leaned towards the birkin because of the closure, but reading this thread and the first article on Thomas and cabat has definitely make me reconsider! 

It will take years for me to own both the birkin and cabat though.. haha which one should I aim for first?


----------



## doreenjoy

Welcome to the forum lala! 

I think you'll get biased opinions in here. 

The cabat is softer than the Birkin. I personally find the Birkin too structured, too heavy, and too difficult to get into unless I'm willing to leave it flopping open. 

Also most cabats cost less than a basic Birkin. 

That said, they are both great bags. Which one makes your heart sing?


----------



## lalalemonade

Thanks, *doreenjoy* 

Yes I did anticipate quite a biased reply when posting here haha.
They both make my heart sing (love the phrase you used!) in their own ways:
the birkin because it's practical, beautifully designed, although perhaps too well known and stereotyped with wealth, and the cabat because its more supple, more unidentifiable but it's just the opening that worries me, especially since I am thinking of getting the bigger sized ones (maybe medium or large?).

Having said that, since it's too hard for me to decide I might have to save up a long time for both! haha

And please excuse my lack of knowledge, but is peltro a seasonal colour?


----------



## TDL

lalalemonade said:


> And please excuse my lack of knowledge, but is peltro a seasonal colour?


 
Hi - I wouldn't call Peltro a seasonal color & neither is it classic.  Nonetheless, it is no longer available even under special order. Yes... a lot of folks here are still mourning its demise. 

So here's hoping BV comes up with another great mettalic in the future (like they always do).


----------



## doreenjoy

The cabat does come with an attached zippered pouch to keep your valuables safe. Many people also tuck in the sides to make it difficult to reach into. I find that with the sides tucked in and the bag on my shoulder, it would be very difficult for a thief to reach inside the cabat. 

A friend of mine spreads a shawl out on top of the items in her cabat, which also makes it a little more secure.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Hi Everyone!

I was FINALLY able to see the tie-dye cabat in person last week when I was in LA on business. While it is gorgy and very special, I just didn't feel it was for me. 

That said, I am considering the large matita vachette or the large noce. 

My BV collection currently consists of the PO cabat in medium, maxi nero veneta, matita belly bag (the one with the crystal flecks in the leather), ebano large capri, ebano medium intagli veneta, nero new ball and last but not least...our SO Nero Karung Stretch Knot!

Which one should I choose - large matita vachette or large noce?! 

Any and all thoughts/opinions are greatly appreciated. TIA!!


----------



## TDL

MarvelGirl said:


> Which one should I choose - large matita vachette or large noce?!
> 
> Any and all thoughts/opinions are greatly appreciated. TIA!!


 
Hi MarvelGirl - if weight is a big factor for you then you should know that the Matita vachette is much heavier than the Noce.  I don't have the actual weight of the bag but I've seen both IRL a while back.

On the other hand, I am not sure if they're still making Noce Cabats but you can definitely get them pre-loved or via the SO option.  It's a nice neutral color that will add more variety to your existing collection. Plus if you happen to find the Noce nappa umbria Cabat then it's so much nicer IMO because you see the color variations on the fettuce. I believe sammyjoe's Noce is nappa umbria (?) Hope this helps.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^Thanks T for your wonderful thoughts and suggestions! I was able to find a few new medium and large noce cabats at the boutiques. So, that is not a problem (thank goodness). 

I have not seen the matita vachette IRL yet (they would send to me on consignment) but assumed that it would be heavier. And while weight is not necessarily an issue, I don't want it to break my back!


----------



## NicAddict

lalalemonade said:


> Hi ladies and guys! I don't have any BV yet and was deciding to save up for either a neutral-coloured birkin or cabat for everyday use. I leaned towards the birkin because of the closure, but reading this thread and the first article on Thomas and cabat has definitely make me reconsider!
> 
> It will take years for me to own both the birkin and cabat though.. haha which one should I aim for first?


Tough choice.

I had a Birkin before I ventured out to the Cabat and now I have 3 Cabats!!

The Birkin is quite a formal bag in my opinion. The Cabat can be anything, from formal to casual depending on what you wear it with. Even with jeans the Birkin looks formal (and sometimes 'too much'). 

Both are gorgeous styles but personally I think the Cabat is a much more versatile bag/style. For my lifestyle, the Cabat has won me over, it is a bag I can carry just about any day, anywhere, whereas the Birkin needs more attention as to what I am wearing and where I am going to. 

Yes, the Birkin may have more structure but so does my Fever Spazzolato Cabat .

Oh yes, the Cabat can be shoulder carried....

Good luck with your choice, you will love and enjoy either for a long time. Just have a good look at your lifestyle and what style fits better.


----------



## lalalemonade

Thanks *NicAddict*  The cabat with the magnetic closure seems to be perfect for me, and the basic one to start with should probably be nero nappa yes? I have to do some more research here about the cabats- so much to learn still.

And congrats on your tie dye! It is 'tie dye' for!


----------



## LT bag lady

doreenjoy said:


> A friend of mine spreads a shawl out on top of the items in her cabat, which also makes it a little more secure.


 
I do this too.


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

lalalemonade said:


> Thanks *NicAddict*  The cabat with the magnetic closure seems to be perfect for me, and the basic one to start with should probably be nero nappa yes? I have to do some more research here about the cabats- so much to learn still.
> 
> And congrats on your tie dye! It is 'tie dye' for!



Cabat with a magnet closure!?!?!?  You might want to check with a SA
I've never heard of one . . . . although there is another seamless tote bag with a magnet closure that I know of

Here's a link from the BV website, I personally love this beautiful tote bag that's around $1,000 cheaper than a mini Cabat.

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...roductId=42dfe711-717b-4262-a608-210f7b91e646


----------



## Mid-

The possibility to have magnetic closure in cabats was mentioned here.

Thanks ladies for your enthusiastic Lucy-Ethelness on the PO cabat, and sorry for the silence for a while.

*SCL*, your comment "it grew on me slowly" has kept coming back to me. 

*Juda*, I'm hopeless because I've been contemplating among the discontinued ottone, the PO, and some new fabulous metallics that may come in the future. I know, I know, the most realistic choice would be PO.

*Jellyblob*, yes, I learnt about the no SO in armatura policy a couple of days ago too. (I tried a knot in armatura) 

After six months of constant use, I found that my ebano mini has some scuffs on the bottom corners.  I spoke with a guy at the 5th ave repair dept and he said the nappa bags are not meant to be used every day.  The mini cabat style is so perfect for me that I grab it every morning.  

So, the PO's durability is a real plus. Gah.  I just don't know if it makes me feel the way I do with the ebano.


----------



## blueiris

Bottega-Veneta said:


> Cabat with a magnet closure!?!?!? You might want to check with a SA
> I've never heard of one . . . . although there is another seamless tote bag with a magnet closure that I know of
> 
> Here's a link from the BV website, I personally love this beautiful tote bag that's around $1,000 cheaper than a mini Cabat.
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...roductId=42dfe711-717b-4262-a608-210f7b91e646


 
^That's a lot smaller than the mini Cabat, though.  Having owned the mini (small) Cabat and having tried on the above bag, I don't think they're comparable.  There are some other nice-sized totes at BV, though, and I do think there are some that have a magnetic closure.  lalalemonade, the Cabat does not come standard with a magnetic closure, so perhaps you're thinking of a different bag style.


----------



## blueiris

Mid- said:


> *SCL*, your comment "it grew on me slowly" has kept coming back to me.
> 
> *Juda*, I'm hopeless because I've been contemplating among the discontinued ottone, the PO, and some new fabulous metallics that may come in the future. I know, I know, the most realistic choice would be PO.
> 
> After six months of constant use, I found that my ebano mini has some scuffs on the bottom corners. I spoke with a guy at the 5th ave repair dept and he said the nappa bags are not meant to be used every day. The mini cabat style is so perfect for me that I grab it every morning.
> 
> So, the PO's durability is a real plus. Gah. I just don't know if it makes me feel the way I do with the ebano.


 
That's too bad about your ebano! I am sure that it is more noticeable to you than anyone else, though. Can they refurbish it, at least?

It sounds like a tough decision. For me the decision to choose PO was a little easier because my primary focus was to get a "workhorse" Cabat that I could use year-round. I chose it over ottone (it was still available at the time) because the ottone is more like a beauty-queen to me.  I know everyone here loves it, and that it's as durable as other BVs.  But knowing myself, I'd avoid taking it out in the rain and fear for it getting dirty. These are the same reasons why I haven't yet purchased the medium lilac Cabat, even though I think it's beautiful.  Maybe this is just me though.  I want the Cabat to look fabulous, but if I won't use it all the time, I won't buy it.  Knots are a different story 

I do happen to like the edgy, urban aged-metal appearance of the PO, but I know it's not everyone's favorite. The first time I saw the PO was in a display case during my London trip, and I didn't stop thinking about it for the next two months after that.  It was so different than anything I had seen, and actually, I wasn't sure how I felt about it at first.  All I knew was that I was intrigued.  It took me a while to make the purchase.  It's a big purchase, so no need to rush it.

There is always the question of whether something better will come along. If you can wait long enough, surely there will be a new option for you to love. I'm still holding out hope that they will release the medium Cabat in nappa umbria gladiola, or another great color in nappa umbria, in the coming year. We can be patient together!


----------



## annie9999

blueiris said:


> That's too bad about your ebano! I am sure that it is more noticeable to you than anyone else, though. Can they refurbish it, at least?
> 
> It sounds like a tough decision. For me the decision to choose PO was a little easier because my primary focus was to get a "workhorse" Cabat that I could use year-round. I chose it over ottone (it was still available at the time) because the ottone is more like a beauty-queen to me.  I know everyone here loves it, and that it's as durable as other BVs.  But knowing myself, I'd avoid taking it out in the rain and fear for it getting dirty. These are the same reasons why I haven't yet purchased the medium lilac Cabat, even though I think it's beautiful.  Maybe this is just me though.  I want the Cabat to look fabulous, but if I won't use it all the time, I won't buy it.  Knots are a different story
> 
> I do happen to like the edgy, urban aged-metal appearance of the PO, but I know it's not everyone's favorite. The first time I saw the PO was in a display case during my London trip, and I didn't stop thinking about it for the next two months after that.  It was so different than anything I had seen, and actually, I wasn't sure how I felt about it at first.  All I knew was that I was intrigued.  It took me a while to make the purchase.  It's a big purchase, so no need to rush it.
> 
> There is always the question of whether something better will come along. If you can wait long enough, surely there will be a new option for you to love. I'm still holding out hope that they will release the medium Cabat in nappa umbria gladiola, or another great color in nappa umbria, in the coming year. We can be patient together!


*blueiris*- you make a very compelling case for those of us who love po but have not yet gotten one.  i agree with everything you said.  

my biggest issue- aside from my fear of duplication- is the weight of the medium.

i wish i had the po and ebano- then i think i would have it all covered- no pressure *Mid-*


----------



## SCL

Mid- said:


> *SCL*, your comment "it grew on me slowly" has kept coming back to me.


 
Serious...the first time I tried it on I thought, no...  I thought about it from time to time...  One of the guys (I think) posted that PO could be worn w/ anything and I initially disagreed.  Then I bought the bag and was really thoughtful w/ the first couple carries (wore w/ black)..after 2-3 wears I realized the bag could be worn w/ just about everything in my closet...  And I might add that it is softening nicely...  ; )


----------



## annie9999

SCL said:


> Serious...the first time I tried it on I thought, no...  I thought about it from time to time...  One of the guys (I think) posted that PO could be worn w/ anything and I initially disagreed.  Then I bought the bag and was really thoughtful w/ the first couple carries (wore w/ black)..after 2-3 wears I realized the bag could be worn w/ just about everything in my closet...  And I might add that it is softening nicely...  ; )


you all are killing me- i love the po.
fortunately i don't have time to go to bv until after the holidays- new year-
maybe by then it will pass-


----------



## LLANeedle

I inquired about PO cabats and was told they are no longer available.  Was I given the wrong info?  The above discussion sounds like they are still out there.


----------



## LT bag lady

LLANeedle said:


> I inquired about PO cabats and was told they are no longer available. Was I given the wrong info? The above discussion sounds like they are still out there.


 
They are still out there!  Bryan has a Mini PO Cabat, the last one , Not sure on specific Meds but I'm sure if you call B he will let you know what is still out there.


----------



## BookerMoose

Mid- said:


> After six months of constant use, I found that my ebano mini has some scuffs on the bottom corners. I spoke with a guy at the 5th ave repair dept and *he said the nappa bags are not meant to be used every day*. The mini cabat style is so perfect for me that I grab it every morning.


 
Do people agree with this repair department guy's statement? I just don't think I do...  I realize that after time there may well be some scuffs on the corners of my nappa BVs, but I don't take that as a reason NOT to carry a nappa bag regularly.  I just think that is part of having a leather bag that has been carried - it isn't like the corners are wearing through and things are faling out for goodness sake!  If I want my bag to stay absolutely pristine and look like it has never been been carried I would either (1) never carry it or (2) buy something other than real leather.  The rubbing just shows to me that it is a well-loved bag...  love rubbing.


----------



## annie9999

I think the nappa bags are ment to be used every day.  My Nero looks new but I do change bags.  I love the look of a well loved bag with stories to tell.


----------



## Mid-

*blueiris*, thanks for your insight as always. I'm sure BV can take care of the scuff.  One of the reasons I went for the ebano mini was that BV will have the material forever and guarantee its repair. Everything about the ebano mini is so perfect that I even question myself why bother getting another colour. I'm also far from edgy and urban. 

But, if the ottone mini were available, I'd just grab it (though I'm also way far from beauty-queen). There! I want ottone. I'll be patient. Wah.

*annie*, I think you might as well get the PO.

Oh, *SCL*, *SCL*, I just said no to the PO and there you are pulling me back! 

*BookerMoose*, I don't really agree with the repair dept guy's statement either.  Actually, he is not the repair guy (Ben) who took care of my campana, but who just happened to answer the phone when Ben was not in.  I will keep using mine and it will age nicely (and I will have it refurbished from time to time).  I felt discouraged by his comment and had to vent a bit, sorry.  For the record, he also advised me to use the meltonian products for the scuff.  I told him that I use their water and stain protector, then he said I should use it every time I use the bag = everyday!  I think he is a very "protective" guy.


----------



## ReRe

Just dropped in to say, my #111 of 500 burnt marshmallow cabat was overnighted today...should have it tomorrow.


----------



## sbelle

^^ 
yea!!!!


----------



## jelts

Congrats *Rere*! #111 is also a good number!


----------



## LT bag lady

ReRe, I like 111!!!!
Can't wait to see!

Cool,tPF has #1, #111  Some one has to find #11


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe - congratulations!!!!! i am so happy for you. 1 and 111 in the tPF family - yeah we need 11!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Good luck Rere!!


----------



## SCL

There might be a medium PO at SCP...  ; )

ReRe...Congratulations!!!  Such a fabulous bag!


----------



## LLANeedle

Nicole at the Atlantic City boutique has #200/500 if anyone is interested.


----------



## ReRe

I received my #111 from Nicole at AC today.  Its a scrumptious bag and I'm 80% sure its staying, just trying to justify the price, its so over the top, its making me feel guilty.  The bag is much more 2 colors to me than three, I see very dark brown and mineral, not so much the 3 colors, cigar, mineral and ebano. Definitely not as 3 dimensional from a color perspective as Nic's pics, which are awesome.  Maybe its the way the light shines on Nic's pics that make certain areas almost look shiny.  The good points are the bag is much darker overall than I thought so it will stay clean, the dark brown parts are so close to black I don't think I'll have any problem using it with black, the leather strips are so puffy and dimensional compared to all my other intrecciato pieces, and yes whoever asked much squishier like a marshmallow.  It gives the bag a completely different look from the other cabats.  I like it with the sides trained in, the envelope bag inside is lined, almost like the suede in the handbags, and the idea that there are only 37 (or so) in the US is appealing, as is the assurance that the cabats will not go on sale.


----------



## NicAddict

ReRe, glad you like it 80% so far, it took me a few hours to get to 100%, only because of price but I haven't regretted it and I doubt I ever will. I fully agree with your all your observations. Enjoy the final decision time


----------



## Bichon Lover

That happens to me a lot where I'm close to loving a bag when it first arrives and within a few hours of gazing at it on and off I'm totally in love.  You'll probably be 100% by the end of the day!   Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## sbelle

If Ethel were here she'd be saying "GET IT, GET IT, GET IT!!"


----------



## kroquet

Get it Get it Get it  

Keep it Keep it Keep it!!!


How's that Lucy???    lol


----------



## ReRe

Bichonlover you are right, I have it propped up and keep looking at it and I just can't describe how those puffy little marshmallows are sucking me in.  I keep trying to push out anything rational about the price and keep thinking about all my hard work selling things to build up the cabat fund to get it.  I keep saying to myself this will be your last bag, then I laugh.


----------



## ReRe

OOOH I just thought of myself as a "cabat owner" instead of future "cabat owner" so I think I creeped up to 99%.  I even went through all the cabat pictures and couldn't honestly say there was one that I liked better (for me).  Then I thought about the structured birkin and all those little belts to hook up and the scratches I'd probably manage to get in the leather, then I squished the marshmallows and they sponged right back in place and looked at me like "we won't scratch ever".


----------



## annie9999

rere- does this mean you are keeping her?

take your time and don't feel pressured.  the tie dye is fabulous but if you don't feel comfortable, well, your cabat is out there.


----------



## ReRe

I have her until Monday, but yes, I'm pretty sure she is staying.  Unless I wake up and become a sane, frugal person.


----------



## kroquet

ReRe - you will NOT wake up sane.   You must keep the bag!!!!    It's special and gorgeous!!


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe - it may not be your last bag, but this is such a special one. i know what you mean about the price. i felt that way about my first birkin (which made the cabat cheap by comparison. LOL) and about my house and my car and basically every big purchase i ever made and now i love.

are you completely in love now!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Ahhhh, it's happening   My guess is you'll be more in love than ever when you wake up in the morning.


----------



## NicAddict

ReRe said:


> Then I thought about the structured birkin and all those little belts to hook up and the scratches I'd probably manage to get in the leather, then I squished the marshmallows and they sponged right back in place and looked at me like "we won't scratch ever".



How very very true!
Sold


----------



## Juda

*ReRe* - Congrats and I am glad you feel this way about your gorgeous new Cabat
Please keep us posted, you know how we like to hear about all the small little details

Hope *uclaboi* got his cabat too


----------



## LT bag lady

ReRe said:


> OOOH I just thought of myself as a "cabat owner" instead of future "cabat owner" so I think I creeped up to 99%. I even went through all the cabat pictures and couldn't honestly say there was one that I liked better (for me). Then I thought about the structured birkin and all those little belts to hook up and the scratches I'd probably manage to get in the leather, then I squished the marshmallows and they sponged right back in place and looked at me like "we won't scratch ever".


 ReRe, she is talking to you!  "Mommy, we won't scratch ever", you have bonded, she has to stay.  If this storm holds out I am hoping to pop into the boutique today and have a look, can't wait!


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> How's that Lucy??? lol


 
Very good Ethel.  I am glad you jumped in!


----------



## sbelle

annie9999 said:


> take your time and don't feel pressured.


 
That's right. But as Ethel said, Get it, get it, get it!!


----------



## ReRe

I'm awake and sanity has not prevailed, she was waiting right next to my bed when I got up, right where I'd left her, such a good girl.  I did have to tell her she could not go out in the snow, we are socked in and expecting 18 inches.


----------



## blueiris

ReRe said:


> I'm awake and sanity has not prevailed, she was waiting right next to my bed when I got up, right where I'd left her, such a good girl. I did have to tell her she could not go out in the snow, we are socked in and expecting 18 inches.


 
ReRe, can you believe this snow?  It looks pretty deep outside my house even now, already!

Take your time with the Cabat decision.  I can tell you're already thinking of it as yours, but really, don't be swayed by us, or by the fact that you've been waiting so long for it.  It's a substantial investment to make in a bag.  You're the one who will be paying for it, not us.  Keep it only if you love it!


----------



## ReRe

You know consignment makes it really hard to be totally objective.  My original intent was to see it at the store, much easier to walk out and think about it.  Consignment where you can hold it and take picturs and put your things in it makes it more personnal and harder to part with. Spending the money is still tough, but knowing I sold a whole lot of items to cover the cost helps a bit.  I probably could continue to survive with out it and substitute my ruggiada totes but I wish you could feel this puffy leather, just so different than the other bags.


----------



## ReRe

Blueiris what state are you in, we're really getting hit with snow.  Its beautiful though.


----------



## blueiris

I'm in SE PA, too.  From previous posts about our individual shopping trips, I'm guessing I live within a half-hour's drive from you.

I completely agree with you about the consignment experience and it being more of a challenge to "walk away" from a bag that's already been in my home.  That's when I have to pretend that I'm looking at the bag at a store and really ask myself:  _if I were looking at this bag while out shopping, and I tried it on and saw the price tag, would I hand over my credit card and buy it?_  I recently said "no" to this with the lilac Cabat.  I loved it.  I took photos of it.  I held it up to my clothes in the closet.  I still loved it.  I still didn't buy it and sent it back.

Oh, I've seen the tie-dye in person (in NYC, a few weeks ago).  It's true that it's very different from the typical BV.


----------



## LLANeedle

*ReRe*, by the time this storm is over, you and Miss Burnt Marshmallow will have bonded 100%.   I know what you mean by consigning.  Even though the store makes it so easy to return the items it really is easier to keep them.  I'm glad Nicole only sent me the picture...lol


----------



## ReRe

Thanks blueiris, I feel the love you are sending me. Had I walked into BV and seen this bag I would have fallen in love like I did months and months ago when the first pic appeared on tpf.  Had I seen the price tag I would have walked out without it.  The difference now is that I've had about 6 months to think about it, review why its more expensive, and save up the money from items I've sold, so my initial reaction isn't the same as now.  I understand where you are coming from with the lilac.  The one thing I knew was the cabat had to be a neutral shade for me, no pop colors.  I also knew I wanted something with a little more punch than either nero or one of the browns.  I love my ottone sloane but do not wear it everyday, so I didn't think the metallic cabats were for me for an everyday bag.  This really does seem to be the bag that fits the bill if I'm only going to have one cabat.  I promise to think it through, but there is no way to know if its the right decision until about 6 months of use, then you really know if it was right, or something you could have walked away from.  Some of my most favorite bags were the ones that grew on me with use.   I would never let anyone take my nero or moro ruggiada totes from me ever, and this bag has many similarities, and not quite so wintery as the sueded ruggiadas.


----------



## ReRe

blueiris these NY girls are always talking outings, maybe me, you,llaneedle and jburgh could do something at AC when the weather gets nice.  Do you use AC for your purchases?


----------



## Mid-

Oh, oh, oh, can I come to the AC meet too, please?


----------



## ReRe

YES yes.


----------



## ReRe

We could do the best of the handbag shops at the Pier, of course BV, and maybe Burberry, Ferragamo, LV, Gucci and Michael Kors then have lunch at the Pier or casino.


----------



## annie9999

ReRe said:


> Thanks blueiris, I feel the love you are sending me. Had I walked into BV and seen this bag I would have fallen in love like I did months and months ago when the first pic appeared on tpf.  Had I seen the price tag I would have walked out without it.  The difference now is that I've had about 6 months to think about it, review why its more expensive, and save up the money from items I've sold, so my initial reaction isn't the same as now.  I understand where you are coming from with the lilac.  The one thing I knew was the cabat had to be a neutral shade for me, no pop colors.  I also knew I wanted something with a little more punch than either nero or one of the browns.  I love my ottone sloane but do not wear it everyday, so I didn't think the metallic cabats were for me for an everyday bag.  This really does seem to be the bag that fits the bill if I'm only going to have one cabat.  I promise to think it through, but there is no way to know if its the right decision until about 6 months of use, then you really know if it was right, or something you could have walked away from.  Some of my most favorite bags were the ones that grew on me with use.   I would never let anyone take my nero or moro ruggiada totes from me ever, and this bag has many similarities, and not quite so wintery as the sueded ruggiadas.


it is always hard to know which bags will work out well.  i agree it takes about 6 months to really know if it was a good decision.

with this cabat you have two decisions really- one is if the cabat style will work for you and the other is if this color/ texture is the one for you-

i can see that it may be hard to return a bag that you have in your home but you also have the advantage of putting it next to your clothes and coats and see if the color works.  

you also said you want something with more punch than nero or ebano but not a metallic.  this certainly fits but do you think it is neutral enough for your wardrobe?

i have seen the tie dye a couple of times.  i think it is fantastic just didn't work for me-
it is a hard decision; i know how much you love it.  since i don't know you that well i don't know if buy quickly or take your time.  i believe in careful decision making but in the end sometimes if i deliberate too long it means it was not meant to be.  this is just me so please don't feel that i don't think it is good for you-  would you feel sad sending it back?


----------



## ReRe

The cabat style definitely suits me, I wouldn't have minded a tie or something to keep it closed but I'm okay with open.  It definitely goes with all my coats which are black, brown and cream.  It should go with alot of my outfits, I wear alot of black and some brown.  I probably wouldn't wear it with gray or real summery colors, but it appears to be a neutral to me.  I would be sad to send it back and knowing me I'd wind up buying a bag or two just because I had the money saved.  I don't think it will get the same attention as my LV Melrose which people lose their minds over at work, but its because they don't understand the whole process of the weaving of the cabat and the hand work.


----------



## Baggiana

ReRe said:


> The cabat style definitely suits me, I wouldn't have minded a tie or something to keep it closed but I'm okay with open.  It definitely goes with all my coats which are black, brown and cream.  It should go with alot of my outfits, I wear alot of black and some brown.  I probably wouldn't wear it with gray or real summery colors, but it appears to be a neutral to me.  I would be sad to send it back and knowing me I'd wind up buying a bag or two just because I had the money saved.  I don't think it will get the same attention as my LV Melrose which people lose their minds over at work, but its because they don't understand the whole process of the weaving of the cabat and the hand work.



^Congratulations, ReRe (I think...).  Congratulations whatever way you decide!  I, like Blueiris had one sent and returned it (Reflet - yes, I know!) but it just was not the right cabat for me... in my case, it is the PO, and for me that is the neutral, perfect one! - and I love mine.

Funny thing about who notices what:  no one seems to notice that or any of my BV's (except a good friend who always says "just exactly how many of those do you have?!"  and I answer, "If I tell you, I would have to eliminate you."  ... with a very big smile.  I wore the armatura python hobo last Saturday and not one person said boo... not even about the python.  Last night I wore my ottone and ferro karung veneta and no one blinked... certainly no one even mentioned it.  I guess that is the best... to fly under the radar, but honestly you would think that in this handbag obsessed world, just one of those ladies would have noticed a big hunk of metallic python or karung draped across my shoulder... I just do not know what to think!!!... maybe they had too much wine!  So, if they do not react, I would not take it personally...
I cannot imagine how anyone would not swoon over your new cabat.


----------



## ReRe

Thanks Baggiana.  People are interesting.  But I swear that LV even has the guys in the office saying their wife would love the bag and girls in my office who aren't bag girls are going home to tell hubby about that bag.  I just looked in on my marshmallow again and she is still looking squishy and gorgeous.  I'm sorry if I'm behind but did you get the PO cabat or do you have a plan to get it.


----------



## blueiris

ReRe,     It sounds like you've thought a lot about it, so I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you.  I agree with you about the 6-month thing.  I love my PO Cabat even more now than I did when I bought it (now about 8 months ago or so).

I know this will sound strange, but I haven't been to AC since going 'down the shore' as a guest of my friend's family--when I was in 8th grade!  Seems like a lifetime ago.  I don't remember anything about it except for the boardwalk (and not much about that, either).  I wouldn't even know how to drive there from where I live now, but I'm guessing it's about 1.5-2 hours?  I imagine the shopping is really great--I have no idea!


----------



## ReRe

I have a beach cottage in another shore town about 20 minutes from AC, we are real beach people and go every weekend during the summer.  AC definitely isn't Vegas, but they have some nice shows and the Pier has some awesome handbag shops, and of course great restaurants everywhere.


----------



## Baggiana

ReRe, that LV must be something, though they do not sing to me... yes, I have a PO med. cabat. 

Annie, I thought that you were thinking about the PO... are you still thinking about it?


----------



## ReRe

Baggiana - here's a link to my Melrose reveal
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/reveal-of-melrose-ave-484860.html

I'm glad you got your cabat!!


----------



## doreenjoy

ReRe said:


> Baggiana - here's a link to my Melrose reveal
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/reveal-of-melrose-ave-484860.html
> 
> I'm glad you got your cabat!!


 

Wow, that's a purty bag! Congrats, ReRe. I can't believe your DH surprised you with her. What a doll he must be.


----------



## annie9999

Baggiana said:


> ReRe, that LV must be something, though they do not sing to me... yes, I have a PO med. cabat.
> 
> Annie, I thought that you were thinking about the PO... are you still thinking about it?


yes- i am still thinking about the medium po and the medium copper specchio.


----------



## Juda

*annie *- I hope you have read *jellyblob* description/comparison of the two cabats that you are considering  in her PDP reveal (_like you she has an Ottone cabat)_


----------



## Baggiana

Juda said:


> *annie *- I hope you have read *jellyblob* description/comparison of the two cabats that you are considering  in her PDP reveal (_like you she has an Ottone cabat)_


Hi *Juda*!!! (waving!)- I love your new avatar!... they are gorgeous babies!  I think that *Jellyblob's* assessment is the most comprehensive, so for *annie's* further consideration : post # 57 -
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/reveal-cabat-7-the-pied-de-poule-533023-4.html


----------



## annie9999

thanks *Juda* and *Baggiana*

i love them both.  l love the lighter weight of the cs as well as it would be a totally different look for me. i also don't mind that it is less expensive.  i think the chevre will be a workhorse.

i am not in any rush.  i was thinking march or april might be a good time for a new cabat.  does anyone know when the next season is coming out?  i think i want something with more structure than nappa although i love my nero.

*Juda* are you using your cs?
*deloresmia* what are your impressions of the cs?

does anyone remember the price difference for the medium and is the po much heavier?


----------



## Jellyblob

I totally agree _*Baggiana*_, _*Juda*_ your babies are so beautiful!  Did you adopt them?  I got Ashley, my persian mix from the local SPCA.

*annie999* my CS is stiffer than my PO even though it is lighter. It is a really gorgeous bag.  My friend, who didn't know much about BV, went with me to the BV boutique (in Tokyo), took one look at the CS and said "Wow, this color is amazing!" (I was carrying my PO at that time).  If you like structure in your bags, the CS is better.  And when I saw the CS IRL, first words out of my mouth were "I want it!" whereas I took a little more time with the PO because I already had the Ottone.  But like you, I love them both.  The additional plus factor for me was that the CS was lower in price - I expected it to be higher than the regular cabats because the finish looked so special! Hope this helps!


----------



## Juda

Hi *Baggiana *- waving back - thank you, they are adorable 
Glad that *Baggiana* bought her gorgeous PO that leaves only you *annie *(PO _vs._CS)

I love the cs and I would most probably buy it in every color. IMO it is perfect (and I am not a big fan of orange shades) just to let you know how amazing I find chevre to be.

I am starting to warm up to the idea of a nappa cabat- they only had the large in Nero but I believe if they had the medium I would have bought it . I am not sure if the reason is cabat shortage 
They only received 2 medium cabats since the summer (Lilac and PDP) and they were sold out within  few weeks  

But I am waiting for the Nero Vachette, hoping and praying that the boutique in Dubai will receive it 

Thank you *jellyblob* - you are very kind (for your additional input and your comment about my babies)


----------



## blueiris

oj_lo also has both the copper specchio and the Barcelona PO in the medium size.  Strangely enough, I think I recall her telling me that the copper specchio was her heaviest Cabat, not the PO.  But maybe I misunderstood her comment because it was given in a different context.

Anyway, I think the nappa (and maybe the copper) are $4700 in medium, while the Barcelona PO in medium is $5900.

I'm trying to hang on to see what the next season (pre-fall or FW10) will bring to us in Cabats.  I fantasize that they'll decide to carry over the nappa umbria gladiol (gladiola?)  to FW and will offer it in the typical Cabat sizes.  But maybe they'll bring out something even better than that (or maybe not).  I'm in no hurry, either, though I confess that I'm eager to know what's coming up.


----------



## annie9999

Jellyblob said:


> I totally agree _*Baggiana*_, _*Juda*_ your babies are so beautiful!  Did you adopt them?  I got Ashley, my persian mix from the local SPCA.
> 
> *annie999* my CS is stiffer than my PO even though it is lighter. It is a really gorgeous bag.  My friend, who didn't know much about BV, went with me to the BV boutique (in Tokyo), took one look at the CS and said "Wow, this color is amazing!" (I was carrying my PO at that time).  If you like structure in your bags, the CS is better.  And when I saw the CS IRL, first words out of my mouth were "I want it!" whereas I took a little more time with the PO because I already had the Ottone.  But like you, I love them both.  The additional plus factor for me was that the CS was lower in price - I expected it to be higher than the regular cabats because the finish looked so special! Hope this helps!



thanks *jellyblob*- good to know you feel the cs is lighter and more structured- a definite plus for me.  i am not usually attracted to color in a bag but there is something so appealing to me about the cs.  i think it would be an amazing fall bag.  of course i love the po but the weight is a real concern.  i carry my large grigio but in all honesty i would not have gotten it if i hadn't been blinded by its beauty.


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> Hi *Baggiana *- waving back - thank you, they are adorable
> Glad that *Baggiana* bought her gorgeous PO that leaves only you *annie *(PO _vs._CS)
> 
> I love the cs and I would most probably buy it in every color. IMO it is perfect (and I am not a big fan of orange shades) just to let you know how amazing I find chevre to be.
> 
> I am starting to warm up to the idea of a nappa cabat- they only had the large in Nero but I believe if they had the medium I would have bought it . I am not sure if the reason is cabat shortage
> They only received 2 medium cabats since the summer (Lilac and PDP) and they were sold out within  few weeks
> 
> But I am waiting for the Nero Vachette, hoping and praying that the boutique in Dubai will receive it
> 
> Thank you *jellyblob* - you are very kind (for your additional input and your comment about my babies)


thanks *juda*- i agree the texture of the cs is fantastic.

i love my nero nappa but i think the nero vachette would be perfect.  i think the texture of the vachette is amazing and you don't mind the added weight.  you have the most amazing collection; you can hold out for what you really want.

your babies are so cute but i have to admit i don't know how you deal with the shedding.  i have a blenheim cavalier and the shedding is difficult although he is adorable.


----------



## annie9999

blueiris said:


> oj_lo also has both the copper specchio and the Barcelona PO in the medium size.  Strangely enough, I think I recall her telling me that the copper specchio was her heaviest Cabat, not the PO.  But maybe I misunderstood her comment because it was given in a different context.
> 
> Anyway, I think the nappa (and maybe the copper) are $4700 in medium, while the Barcelona PO in medium is $5900.
> 
> I'm trying to hang on to see what the next season (pre-fall or FW10) will bring to us in Cabats.  I fantasize that they'll decide to carry over the nappa umbria gladiol (gladiola?)  to FW and will offer it in the typical Cabat sizes.  But maybe they'll bring out something even better than that (or maybe not).  I'm in no hurry, either, though I confess that I'm eager to know what's coming up.


thanks* blueiris*- i'll have to try to find oj_lo's post or send a pm.

do you know when f/w 10 is coming out.  my only concern for f/w 10 is that the price point has really taken off to the extent that an exotic or so part exotic starts to look like a possibility.  but i don't want to get to those numbers- the slippery slope.  at some point i just feel i have to set a limit for myself.  nappa umbria should be in line with nappa.  

would they do a so for you and do you know what the upcharge would be?


----------



## blueiris

annie9999 said:


> thanks* blueiris*- i'll have to try to find oj_lo's post or send a pm.
> 
> do you know when f/w 10 is coming out. my only concern for f/w 10 is that the price point has really taken off to the extent that an exotic or so part exotic starts to look like a possibility. but i don't want to get to those numbers- the slippery slope. at some point i just feel i have to set a limit for myself. nappa umbria should be in line with nappa.
> 
> would they do a so for you and do you know what the upcharge would be?


 
I think the first glimpses of pre-fall will be in late Feb. or early March, and FW2010 somewhat after that.  I read this on the UK shopping thread, and my SA confirmed the rough timeline.

I'm with you and the personal limit-setting.  I'm really quite satisfied with what I have already, and so I have no desire to go higher in price.  I'm content to admire bags from afar and never acquire them for myself.  As far as Cabats go, because I have the Barcelona PO, I want a "regular" one now--intrigued by the idea of nappa umbria for the sake of durability in weather.

As for SO, jellyblob had the gladiol medium Cabat approved for $6100.  That works out to the upper limit on the SO upcharge, 30%.  I'm not willing to pay that for any Cabat, let alone nappa umbria--it's just not something I want that badly, and I certainly don't need it.  I'm sure others will disagree, and that's absolutely fine if that's what they really want.


----------



## annie9999

blueiris said:


> I think the first glimpses of pre-fall will be in late Feb. or early March, and FW2010 somewhat after that.  I read this on the UK shopping thread, and my SA confirmed the rough timeline.
> 
> I'm with you and the personal limit-setting.  I'm really quite satisfied with what I have already, and so I have no desire to go higher in price.  I'm content to admire bags from afar and never acquire them for myself.  As far as Cabats go, because I have the Barcelona PO, I want a "regular" one now--intrigued by the idea of nappa umbria for the sake of durability in weather.
> 
> As for SO, jellyblob had the gladiol medium Cabat approved for $6100.  That works out to the upper limit on the SO upcharge, 30%.  I'm not willing to pay that for any Cabat, let alone nappa umbria--it's just not something I want that badly, and I certainly don't need it.  I'm sure others will disagree, and that's absolutely fine if that's what they really want.


i totally agree with you *blueiris*.  there is no way i'd pay that upcharge.  i am a little surprised since the cabat is considered a limited edition bag.  i though the upcharge would be less.  i'm glad i have the cabats i have because like you, i am quite satisfied with what i have and in no rush.


----------



## Juda

blueiris said:


> I think the first glimpses of pre-fall will be in late Feb. or early March, and FW2010 somewhat after that.  I read this on the UK shopping thread, and my SA confirmed the rough timeline.
> 
> I'm with you and the personal limit-setting.*  I'm really quite satisfied with what I have already, *and so I have no desire to go higher in price.  I'm content to admire bags from afar and never acquire them for myself.  As far as Cabats go, because I have the Barcelona PO, I want a "regular" one now--intrigued by the idea of nappa umbria for the sake of durability in weather.
> 
> As for SO, jellyblob had the gladiol medium Cabat approved for $6100.  That works out to the upper limit on the SO upcharge, 30%.  I'm not willing to pay that for any Cabat, let alone nappa umbria--it's just not something I want that badly, and I certainly don't need it.  I'm sure others will disagree, and that's absolutely fine if that's what they really want.



Me too and it is a wonderful feeling. I can't wait to find out about the pre-fall 2010 collection

*annie*- no more black clothes for me, combing all three twice per day and bathe them every three weeks.
I import their shampoos and conditioners from the US 
I also have to worry about knots, the CEW has a huge coat which tends to knot, but they are worth it 
I would love to see pix of your cavalier


----------



## annie9999

this is claude- 
he is really sweet and the first dog i have ever had that is actually smart.  i think that makes him a little more demanding than other dogs i have had.

unfortunately i still love black clothes.

sorry for the off topic post-


----------



## Juda

Claude is so cute, he is adorable.
He looks very sweet. I just want to hug him.
The same reaction like when I saw your LV , there is something so unique and special about him. I am in love


----------



## doloresmia

annie9999 said:


> thanks *Juda* and *Baggiana*
> 
> i love them both. l love the lighter weight of the cs as well as it would be a totally different look for me. i also don't mind that it is less expensive. i think the chevre will be a workhorse.
> 
> i am not in any rush. i was thinking march or april might be a good time for a new cabat. does anyone know when the next season is coming out? i think i want something with more structure than nappa although i love my nero.
> 
> *Juda* are you using your cs?
> *deloresmia* what are your impressions of the cs?
> 
> does anyone remember the price difference for the medium and is the po much heavier?


 
hey annie, i just saw this question. the copper specchio is not soft to the touch like regular BV nappa, but it feels like it would be tougher than nappa. i love the sparkle and extra va va voom. i do notice that after months of constant use there is scuffing on the corners, probably mostly noticeable to me. i characterize this as the scuffing you see on the unfinished edges of bv bags. i attached photos, but with flash doesn't show as much. (although you *can* see the beautiful texture of the CS very well, and LOVE LOVE LOVE that) interestingly i don't think it will get worse as it seems to have settled. 

this corner wear does not seem to be an issue with the PO. when i first saw PO and the copper in stores, i was more drawn to the copper as i like a more natural look - i loved the tea cabats, for example. however, after seeing blueiris and miss_fancybags' marvelous photos of the bag as it "settles," i have to say my heart races a bit for it. 

here is the thing which bag would you feel the most regret about if you missed getting one and they were sold out? if you would not feel non-buyer's regret about either, maybe you wait for the new season?


----------



## annie9999

doloresmia said:


> hey annie, i just saw this question. the copper specchio is not soft to the touch like regular BV nappa, but it feels like it would be tougher than nappa. i love the sparkle and extra va va voom. i do notice that after months of constant use there is scuffing on the corners, probably mostly noticeable to me. i characterize this as the scuffing you see on the unfinished edges of bv bags. i attached photos, but with flash doesn't show as much. (although you *can* see the beautiful texture of the CS very well, and LOVE LOVE LOVE that) interestingly i don't think it will get worse as it seems to have settled.
> 
> this corner wear does not seem to be an issue with the PO. when i first saw PO and the copper in stores, i was more drawn to the copper as i like a more natural look - i loved the tea cabats, for example. however, after seeing blueiris and miss_fancybags' marvelous photos of the bag as it "settles," i have to say my heart races a bit for it.
> 
> here is the thing which bag would you feel the most regret about if you missed getting one and they were sold out? if you would not feel non-buyer's regret about either, maybe you wait for the new season?


i don't see anything wrong with the corners.  so i guess the flash has washed some of it out.  

although i love the po and it probably would have been my first choice- since i have ottone and nero- i am less drawn to actually buying it.  i can certainly see how they read differently but i also see some similarities and at this price point i feel that i should get something that brings a new element to the table.  the cs would be my only bag with that much color.  aside from cs (if i got it) i have really deep colors- rouge h, prune (h), grigio, ottone-
all that said i think cs and i could get along.

i don't feel a lot of pressure to buy but i don't think it means i don't really like the bag.  i do think i will wait to see f/w since the holidays have put a dent in my funds.

do you feel the cs is a heavy cabat- do you have the medium?  thanks -


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> Claude is so cute, he is adorable.
> He looks very sweet. I just want to hug him.
> The same reaction like when I saw your LV , there is something so unique and special about him. I am in love


thanks *juda*


----------



## doloresmia

annie9999 said:


> i don't see anything wrong with the corners. so i guess the flash has washed some of it out.
> 
> although i love the po and it probably would have been my first choice- since i have ottone and nero- i am less drawn to actually buying it. i can certainly see how they read differently but i also see some similarities and at this price point i feel that i should get something that brings a new element to the table. the cs would be my only bag with that much color. aside from cs (if i got it) i have really deep colors- rouge h, prune (h), grigio, ottone-
> all that said i think cs and i could get along.
> 
> i don't feel a lot of pressure to buy but i don't think it means i don't really like the bag. i do think i will wait to see f/w since the holidays have put a dent in my funds.
> 
> do you feel the cs is a heavy cabat- do you have the medium? thanks -


 
that makes a lot of sense to me. the copper is a very rich color in the vein of prune and rouge h which is why you are probably attracted to it. i don't find the CS heavy at all, especially when compared to the birkin.... and yes, i have the medium.


----------



## BagEssence

annie9999 said:


> do you feel the cs is a heavy cabat- do you have the medium?  thanks -



I think that's why I've been getting my shoulder aches.... carrying mini cs?  tsk tsk tsk, perhaps too many things inside?  
I do agree with doloresmia about getting scuffs on the cs, infact, since I always store it in the dustbag, every night, I'm getting scuffs everywhere.  
Nevermind though, that's what it's for, to be used up.


----------



## Baggiana

To me, the PO does not read black and brass... but rather moro, a very deep rich brown.  Because of the metallic element, it certainly goes with black, brown, red (which was a little iffy with the cs for me, not havng seen it IRL)... I cannot find anything with which it does not go... casual or even a little dressy.  I was sold by the wear factor, and as of yet, have not found it heavy, but have only tried it on with my "stuff" in it... saving it for Christmas... lol!  I would certainly think that the large vachette would be heavier by virtue of the fact that the large is a bigger bag.  Annie, go with your heart and gut, and since you are near a boutique, try them on.


----------



## doloresmia

BagEssence said:


> I think that's why I've been getting my shoulder aches.... carrying mini cs?  tsk tsk tsk, perhaps too many things inside?
> I do agree with doloresmia about getting scuffs on the cs, infact, since I always store it in the dustbag, every night, I'm getting scuffs everywhere.
> Nevermind though, that's what it's for, to be used up.



i think because the cabat is a tote, we tend to put more in it and therefore it is more weighty. i try to tell myself that just because i have space, does not mean i have to fill my bags to the gill.


----------



## ReRe

Just wanted to say that I am so enjoying these cabat discussions.  It made me realize that as far as structure goes, for me, the tie dye is the perfect choice for me.  The nappa is too loose and floppy I want the sides to fold in but not in the triangular way I've seen.  I want it to  look roma shaped, with a shorter east west length than the opened up cabat, but not triangular like I've seen it folded in.  The ottone and I think the PO for sure is too structured for me, I have that in the sloane and like the drappiness of that style.  When I post my burnt marshmallow I will show you the shape I want, hopefully I can make it stay that way.


----------



## doreenjoy

ITA -- the PO is moro with bronze, IMO, but YMMV.

Could I have used one more acronym in that sentence?


----------



## Mid-

Ah, ReRe, did you say "my burnt marshmallow"? So, she is definitely staying, yes?!

I, too, very much appreciate everyone's input here.  I think I should be happy with what I have now.  After all, it still is my perfect bag even after six month time.

But wait!  Is the PO moro and bronze? Really? I never read moro in there, and I love moro! awww...


----------



## Baggiana

Yes, moro, as I said earlier, Mid.  It is very rich, very complex, with great depth, and each one is slightly different because of the variegation.  You seem to prefer understatement, Mid, so I think that you should try this IRL.  Even though it is metallic, it really seems to grow on you... and it took me a long time to make the commitment.   In the end, it was the cabat for me, especially since I only planned to get one.  And again, I really do not notice the weight... nothing is as featherweight as the veneta, but this does not seem overly heavy.


----------



## blueiris

^^I agree with the above.  The antiquing effect on mine seems to be moro, or ebano--it's a very rich brown, not black.  I also agree that each piece is unique because the antiquing was hand-applied, if I recall correctly.


----------



## doreenjoy

I think the PO is the most subtle of the metallics.


----------



## annie9999

well i have to go check the po out again.  moro happens to be my grail color.  i love it but have never had the option in a style i love.  i wanted the tie dye cabat because of those moro handles but the price point was just too high for me.  i also love the vintage vibe and indestructability factor.  you are so right about it certainly not being heavier than the large vachette.

does anyone know how many mediums are around?


----------



## Mid-

Thanks, Baggiana, blueiris, and doreenjoy.  I've seen and tried on the medium PO quite a few times at a boutique actually but never thought of its antique finishing colour.  It is really beautiful, and the durability is so appealing.  I may have to ask our friend in Hawaii if they could do a consignment, if the last one is still available, it is.


----------



## Jellyblob

Ladies, I asked Bryan to weigh the PO and the CS to settle which is heavier once and for all.  Guess what?  They both weigh 3lbs each!! 

*annie999*, Claude is just adorable! I have a lint roller in my car and at my workplace and if my friends still find fur on me, I tell them it's "catsmere" so leave it alone.


----------



## annie9999

Jellyblob said:


> Ladies, I asked Bryan to weigh the PO and the CS to settle which is heavier once and for all.  Guess what?  They both weigh 3lbs each!!
> 
> *annie999*, Claude is just adorable! I have a lint roller in my car and at my workplace and if my friends still find fur on me, I tell them it's "catsmere" so leave it alone.


thanks *jellyblob*- do you happen to know how many po mediums are around?

claude says thanks- he doesn't know why i mind his shedding-


----------



## SCL

I also quite appreciate the discussions on this thread.  They balance enabling w/ thoughtful reasoning.

I agree about the cabat...  The first question is whether the style works for you.  A second is related to the color/leather.

I have never seen my PO as morro...lol...I INSIST that it is antiqued black, lol.  

I am holding off on the marshmallow.  Although it is stunning!


----------



## annie9999

SCL said:


> I also quite appreciate the discussions on this thread.  They balance enabling w/ thoughtful reasoning.
> 
> I agree about the cabat...  The first question is whether the style works for you.  A second is related to the color/leather.
> 
> I have never seen my PO as morro...lol...I INSIST that it is antiqued black, lol.
> 
> I am holding off on the marshmallow.  Although it is stunning!


thanks *scl*- what size do yu have and how do you feel about the other issues of durability and weight?  are you loving your po.-


----------



## SCL

Medium.  I do love the PO.  It seems to wear very well.  I don't find it heavy at all.  Like others, I find it much easier to carry (in terms of grab-and-go regardless of what I have on) than I anticipated.  Also, although I tend to avoid gold, I quite like the subtle "glow" of the PO.


----------



## annie9999

SCL said:


> Medium.  I do love the PO.  It seems to wear very well.  I don't find it heavy at all.  Like others, I find it much easier to carry (in terms of grab-and-go regardless of what I have on) than I anticipated.  Also, although I tend to avoid gold, I quite like the subtle "glow" of the PO.


thanks *scl*


----------



## Mid-

The gold is what I'm confused about the PO to be honest.  Many of the pics posted on the forum show very nice antiqued gold colour, but I didn't see that much of yellow gold when I saw the PO at the boutique.  It was rather a gold/platinum/bronze all mixed together and aged beautifully kind of colour to my eyes, which some of the pics here also show. So is this also a chameleon colour?  Does it really change depending on the lighting?


----------



## Mid-

*annie*, it seems like both of us are haunted by the PO. Shall we meet at the NYC boutique sometime soon?? (if they still have the medium there).


----------



## NicAddict

Mid- said:


> *annie*, it seems like both of us are haunted by the PO. Shall we meet at the NYC boutique sometime soon?? (if they still have the medium there).



Mid-, just curious, do you take the bag outside and look at it in daylight ?
I find the colors really to be different inside the boutiques versus outside due to lighting. I would not call it 'favorable' lighting as there are bags that look just about the same inside and outside but some bags/colors really do look different so you might find that that is where the difference comes in. 

Also, don't forget that most pictures will have been taken inside with flash which tends to accentuate 'golden' colors. Remember the Reflet reveal on tPF with the gorgeous pictures made in the barn. The Reflet really looked golden in those pictures. That is what sold it to me originally but when I saw it IRL the colors were different, more bronze/copperish than gold (which incidentally I loved so it was fine).

I haven't had the pleasure of seeing a PO IRL. It was one of the first Cabats I had seen here on tPF and I really thought about finding one when the Reflet showed up. Now I am on a major yearlong anything-ban so it is not in my plans and by the time I might be off a ban, the last of the PO's will probably be gone.


----------



## blueiris

Mid- said:


> The gold is what I'm confused about the PO to be honest. Many of the pics posted on the forum show very nice antiqued gold colour, but I didn't see that much of yellow gold when I saw the PO at the boutique. It was rather a gold/platinum/bronze all mixed together and aged beautifully kind of colour to my eyes, which some of the pics here also show. So is this also a chameleon colour? Does it really change depending on the lighting?


 
Yes, the color does change a bit under different lighting conditions.  Most of the photos I posted of mine were taken in natural daylight without flash, and the gold is less pronounced than in direct sunlight or with flash, I think.

Also, I think the variegated tones are hard to capture in a photo.  My PO is not at all a uniform color.  I wouldn't describe it as gold in the sense that ottone is gold.  It is a collection of mixed metals with different degrees of aging, at least on my bag.


----------



## Baggiana

The production for PO was a one time phenomenon... 250 minis (small for you blueiris ) and 500 mediums.  I do not know how many large or if any uomos, but uclaboi would know.  If you do purchase make sure that each has the correct pouch (xxx/500 for mediums and xxx/250 for minis) or you will be in the same boat that jellyblob and I are in.  At this point, I do not know whether it would be worth it to beg someone at BV to remake the pouch - or just live with the error.  My pouch is perfect, the wrong numbering not withstanding.

I agree with blueiris.  The color is variable over the bag, and remember, moro is not a brown like ebano, but so dark that under certain lighting it could be taken for black.  I do think that they did use some black in the coloration of the strips, but it reads as moro to me.  Our beloved Hawaiian, Bryan, once described it to me (please forgive my paraphrasing):  Ossidato is a very subtle metallic, with a vintage feel... as he tried to explain it to me (since I had not seen it IRL) it's a black/moro base and then a metallic leaf coating is applied manually then buffed off and then a black dye is applied (almost like sponge paint) and then buffed off (again) to give it dimension/texture.  

I do not know if that is the process that was actually used, but you can see why it might read as moro to some of us.  When I lift the strip, I can see a coating of silver - rather than brass... this is probably where the dye did not reach the strip, and might account for the variability of how you would read the color.  No getting around it, it is amazing - and not dressy, but extremely versatile.  But you have to like metallics (and until BV I did not), because that is what it is.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Fabulous reviews, blueiris and Baggiana! As always, you two have done an excellent job of explaining the wonderfulness  of the PO. As the proud and happy owner of a medium PO, I 100% agree!


----------



## doreenjoy

As of last week, there was at least one medium and one large PO in San Francisco's BV.


----------



## annie9999

Mid- said:


> *annie*, it seems like both of us are haunted by the PO. Shall we meet at the NYC boutique sometime soon?? (if they still have the medium there).


*mid-* an excellent plan.  we have to go to the nyc boutique together.  that would be so fun if we both walked out with one.  i hope they still have the medium.  i will be away from the 26th until the 2nd.  are you available that week?  can you wait?


----------



## Jellyblob

Hi *annie999* and *Mid*-, I checked with Bryan and he said he has 4 mediums.

*Baggiana*, I haven't decided what to do about the pouch.  Like you, my pouch is still perfect. BTW, where did you purchase yours?


----------



## annie9999

Jellyblob said:


> Hi *annie999* and *Mid*-, I checked with Bryan and he said he has 4 mediums.
> 
> *Baggiana*, I haven't decided what to do about the pouch.  Like you, my pouch is still perfect. BTW, where did you purchase yours?


excellent- thanks *jellyblob*


----------



## Mid-

annie9999 said:


> *mid-* an excellent plan.  we have to go to the nyc boutique together.  that would be so fun if we both walked out with one.  i hope they still have the medium.  i will be away from the 26th until the 2nd.  are you available that week?  can you wait?



*annie*, I can certainly wait!  I go back to work on 4th, so it would be great if we could meet on 3rd. Maybe LT, capulet, ssc, and/or others can join too?  I should call the NYC if they have the PO first.

It has to be a mini for me, so I need to bug Bryan again. Hopefully one (the last one?) is still available when/if I make the decision.

*Nic*, you are spot on! I have only seen it inside the boutique.  I've taken the ottone and the reflet outside when I saw them, but never did with the PO.

*blueiris*, "a collection of mixed metals with different degrees of aging" is exactly what I remember from the PO. Thanks!!

*Baggiana*, thanks for sharing your in depth knowledge and artistic impression.


----------



## doloresmia

Mid- said:


> *annie*, I can certainly wait! I go back to work on 4th, so it would be great if we could meet on 3rd. Maybe LT, capulet, ssc, and/or others can join too? I should call the NYC if they have the PO first.
> 
> It has to be a mini for me, so I need to bug Bryan again. Hopefully one (the last one?) is still available when/if I make the decision.
> 
> *Nic*, you are spot on! I have only seen it inside the boutique. I've taken the ottone and the reflet outside when I saw them, but never did with the PO.
> 
> *blueiris*, "a collection of mixed metals with different degrees of aging" is exactly what I remember from the PO. Thanks!!
> 
> *Baggiana*, thanks for sharing your in depth knowledge and artistic impression.


 
hon, if you are at all interested in the last mini PO, but even still on the fence, i would ask bryan whether it was still available. after all, if not, then you don't have to think about it again. if it hasn't been bought for xmas, chances are good that it will be around long enough for you to decide. just a thought.

Reposting the lovely shots bryan sent us earlier of the mini basking in the hawaii sunshine


----------



## sbelle

Mid--

Need I say more?


----------



## Mid-

*doloresmia*, that's exactly what I did as soon as I finished my previous post, and am waiting for his response. You know how sweet Bryan is, he has given me quite a lot of info on the mini PO since I started thinking about it.

*ssc*, that's a lovely blue counter!! and I love the little orange in the back also.

But seriously, I was on the mobile mode when I saw your post and had to switch to fixed on my iPhone to see your mini PO! How do you like yours? Do you use it often?


----------



## doloresmia

Ack! i am on tenterhooks for you!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> *ssc*, that's a lovely blue counter!! and I love the little orange in the back also.
> 
> But seriously, I was on the mobile mode when I saw your post and had to switch to fixed on my iPhone to see your mini PO! How do you like yours? Do you use it often?


 
That picture was at our local Post office.  I figured I had to get a picture of my PO at the PO!  The mini size is really just perfect for me.  Because it is a mini I don't think it is heavy at all.  I've got bags that are heavier.  I use it fairly often, but I rotate bags frequently, so I don't use it for more than a week at a time.  

I think the color is really just perfect.


----------



## Mid-

^^ Thanks, *ssc*. I remembered your PO at the PO pic, was just trying (in vain) not to pay too much attention to your mini's gorgeousness.

Bryan said the last one is still available, but soon Hawaii will be jam packed with TONS of my fellow Japanese tourists for the up to two week long holiday, which is making the situation really tough for me. aaggghh...


----------



## sbelle

*Mid*-- it is a tough decision I know!  That bag was more than I had ever paid for a bag, so I kept debating whether I really wanted to spend that kind of money.  I have not regretted it for one second.


----------



## doloresmia

ssc0619 said:


> *Mid*-- it is a tough decision I know! That bag was more than I had ever paid for a bag, so I kept debating whether I really wanted to spend that kind of money. I have not regretted it for one second.


 
LOL - really the only issue to opening the door and buying a bag at that price, is that other bags of similar price become quite reasonable. hahaha.

seriously Mid-, if the bag is meant to be yours, you will make the decision in January and don't worry about the Japanese holiday season. Really their economic recovery is worse than ours still, no? Moving four PO minis in these economic times still seems a lot.


----------



## ReRe

Does it make any sense to order it on consignment and take a look in person, so you don't miss out on it.


----------



## annie9999

Mid- said:


> *annie*, I can certainly wait!  I go back to work on 4th, so it would be great if we could meet on 3rd. Maybe LT, capulet, ssc, and/or others can join too?  I should call the NYC if they have the PO first.
> 
> It has to be a mini for me, so I need to bug Bryan again. Hopefully one (the last one?) is still available when/if I make the decision.
> 
> *Nic*, you are spot on! I have only seen it inside the boutique.  I've taken the ottone and the reflet outside when I saw them, but never did with the PO.
> 
> *blueiris*, "a collection of mixed metals with different degrees of aging" is exactly what I remember from the PO. Thanks!!
> 
> *Baggiana*, thanks for sharing your in depth knowledge and artistic impression.


*mid-* i don't know it i can go on the 3 rd i'll just have gotten back on the 2nd- may have to go see my mom-

could you make it on the 9th or 10th- i think that's the following weekend.
do you know if nyc still has the medium?

i know bryan still has 4 medium's- as far as the mini- that's a hard call- i guess if it is meant to be it will still be there when and if you are ready.  i think to have it sent on consignment you'd really have pretty sure you wanted it.


----------



## ReRe

I don't know annie, alot of ladies here have gotten bags on consignment and if they didn't work for them they returned.  Granted its harder to return a bag that is in your hands, but at home you can really try it on with your wardrobe.


----------



## blueiris

ReRe said:


> I don't know annie, alot of ladies here have gotten bags on consignment and if they didn't work for them they returned. Granted its harder to return a bag that is in your hands, but at home you can really try it on with your wardrobe.


 
I am not speaking for Mid-'s situation here. But generally speaking, I think the boutiques exercise some discretion when extending consignment options. I don't think it is an automatic right in every case--it probably depends on the particular item and on the relationship with the boutique. I've consigned from two different boutique locations, and the policies and parameters were different (both ample for my needs, but they were different). I don't think every SA or boutique location would be willing to consign anything to anyone on a mere whim. I do think there has to be a certain established relationship for that courtesy to be extended, as well as a certain level of interest.

At this point I've bought a lot more on consignment than I've returned, but that's another story. In any event, it's nice to have the consignment option when the nearest boutiques with the items I want are hours away. At the same time, I try not to abuse that privilege because I don't want to wear out my welcome, so to speak. Back to what annie9999 said, I do consider consignment only if I'm seriously considering to buy the item.


----------



## ReRe

I agree definitely, I doubt they'd even consign a bag to someone who hadn't purchased in the past, but with the PO its getting limited and the only way to see the Asian size would be to consign.  Especially with one left.  Sorry, I'm not normally the enabler...must have been my recent cabat purchase.


----------



## annie9999

ReRe said:


> I don't know annie, alot of ladies here have gotten bags on consignment and if they didn't work for them they returned.  Granted its harder to return a bag that is in your hands, but at home you can really try it on with your wardrobe.


sorry *rere*.  i have never consigned and really don't know the policy.  i guess i just felt that bryan has been so nice that i wouldn't want to take an expensive bag out of his store during a busy time unless i was fairly certain that i would keep it.  
this is in no way meant to criticize or imply anything about anyone.  this is my issue- i always worry about everyone else's feelings when in reality it isn't necessary or appropriate.  if *mid-* or anyone else wants to consign the bag and bryan is willing to sent it then she has no obligation to keep it, if that's the policy-

again, i do apologize-


----------



## Mid-

Ladies, I really appreciate all your input, thank you so much!

Consignment is not an option for the mini PO, and I fully understand that. They have only one left, and one of the busiest times is coming up. They certainly want the item to be available if someone wants to buy it right there.  Also, I haven't bought anything from them before. 

I wanted to do consignment, but it may be better that I can't, as I know myself very well that I would feel so guilty if I decide to return it.

*annie*, I sure can make it on 9th or 10th also, but I may go in this weekend so I won't regret not checking it soon enough in case I decide to go for it.  But of course first I have to call them to see if the medium/large is still available.  I would love to meet you (and possibly others) that weekend though!!

ETA: oh *annie*, you posted while I was working on my post.  I totally understand how you feel!! and don't think anyone would take your comment as criticism.


----------



## sbelle

I love this forum.  People are so considerate of other's feelings!


----------



## annie9999

Mid- said:


> Ladies, I really appreciate all your input, thank you so much!
> 
> Consignment is not an option for the mini PO, and I fully understand that. They have only one left, and one of the busiest times is coming up. They certainly want the item to be available if someone wants to buy it right there.  Also, I haven't bought anything from them before.
> 
> I wanted to do consignment, but it may be better that I can't, as I know myself very well that I would feel so guilty if I decide to return it.
> 
> *annie*, I sure can make it on 9th or 10th also, but I may go in this weekend so I won't regret not checking it soon enough in case I decide to go for it.  But of course first I have to call them to see if the medium/large is still available.  I would love to meet you (and possibly others) that weekend though!!
> 
> ETA: oh *annie*, you posted while I was working on my post.  I totally understand how you feel!! and don't think anyone would take your comment as criticism.


*mid-*- i would love to meet you on the 9th or 10th which ever is better for you and the others.  is the afternoon a possibility for saturday- sunday i could go into the city first thing- do you know if they are open on sunday's?

i am so happy you are going this weekend.  do you know if they still have the medium?
i am going away saturday but i'll try to check in to see your impressions.  i love the po.  maybe we'll both wind up with one-

thanks for your edit but no worries-


----------



## sbelle

Did I mention that I love you guys?


----------



## ReRe

Annie, no worries, you definitely are a caring individual.  I didn't really think about the bag being out of the store during a busy time.  I wonder how the SAs view consignment.  I have to say in my case, it definitely helped to sell the bag.  Had I been in the store and not able to spend so much time with it, it may have been easier to walk away.  I hope you find the right bag for you.  And for you too Mid.  I can't wait to hear how you do.


----------



## hermeshunter

OK, I found a picture -- PO is beautiful!!! Is that Platino Ossidato? It looks quite bronze-like in the photos I just found. Is it? 

Does anyone know if Peltro is still out there anywhere?


----------



## ReRe

Sorry peltro has been discontinued along with ottone.


----------



## hermeshunter

ReRe said:


> Sorry peltro has been discontinued along with ottone.



can it be SO'd?


----------



## Mid-

Unfortunately not.  When we were just about to do our tPF SO in peltro a little while ago, we got the news that it was no longer available.:cry:


----------



## annie9999

hi mid-  did you go to see the po?

i'm leaving tomorrow but will try to check in-
i am still crazy for the po if you still want to meet when i get back-
no worries if it doesn't work out- just might be fun.


----------



## Mid-

Hi *annie*!  Not yet, but I will call them tomorrow to see if they still have one, and go see it on Sat. if they do.  I still want to meet you and others on the 9th or 10th either way.  I should dig up our meet up thread and post.  Have a lovely holiday!!


----------



## annie9999

Mid- said:


> Hi *annie*!  Not yet, but I will call them tomorrow to see if they still have one, and go see it on Sat. if they do.  I still want to meet you and others on the 9th or 10th either way.  I should dig up our meet up thread and post.  Have a lovely holiday!!


oh *mid-* i'm so happy for you.  even if you don't get it tomorrow it is still so exciting.  i can't wait to see what you think.  i hope they still have one for me to play with when we get together.  hopefully bryan still has the mini (for you) and the 4 mediums (although i will only take one).

keep me posted-  

at some point i should stop posting and pack- be back later -wish me luck


----------



## Juda

I want to come too and meet both of you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Good luck *annie*  )


----------



## Juda

In addition to meeting two of the loveliest tPFers, I will also get the chance to see many cabats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that i will never ever find in Dubai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope I was able to simply


----------



## annie9999

oh *juda* i wish you could come, that would be so wonderful.


----------



## doloresmia

me too me too! i can't


----------



## Mid-

Oh, I would love the ultimate BV meet up! and honestly, *Juda*, I'd love to visit you in theweather.

*annie*, the 5th ave still had one medium po left. I went there today and carried it around in the boutique to see it in different lightings, and concluded that after all the colour was just not for me. It's gorgeous and the durability is so appealing, but I didn't see the platinum colour that I had hoped for.  Also, I had my ottone new pyramid with me and found the po does not sing to me as my ottone does. So, I will wait until TM comes up with another breathtaking metallic.  Thank you so much everyone for all your kind input!!

I am still up for the meet on the 9th or 10th, annie.  Hopefully the po is still there so you get to see it in person.


----------



## ReRe

A cabat meet...


----------



## doloresmia

wait a minute, when is the burnt marshmellow tour happening rere?


----------



## ReRe

You are right doloresmia, I did promise a world tour if I got my bag...maybe we can set something up on NORAD like they did for Santa...where is Rere and her burnt marshmallow now.  Think the boss would give me off a month or two?


----------



## beauxgoris

I *Love* the cabat. I hope I can own one someday! (future owner love here!)


----------



## Haleema

I newly discovered the beauty of the cabat after seeing it on a friend of mine and going through this thread post -by-post , unfortunately Dubai has yet to realize how awesome it is and i ve been begging the branch here to order one for me.
I saw the lilac in an ad and fell in love with it but then saw 'real' pix of it and changed my mind.I m considering the mixed brown/gold/bronze in large I ll be on a search for next time i m abroad wish me luck!!


----------



## Juda

Haleema said:


> I newly discovered the beauty of the cabat after seeing it on a friend of mine and going through this thread post -by-post , *unfortunately Dubai has yet to realize how awesome it is and i ve been begging the branch here to order one for me.*
> I saw the lilac in an ad and fell in love with it but then saw 'real' pix of it and changed my mind.I m considering the mixed brown/gold/bronze in large I ll be on a search for next time i m abroad wish me luck!!



I know exactly what you mean, they are sold out almost immediately after they receive them and they don't receive all cabats colors/models
Harvey Nic - Dubai has a Large black one if you are interested 
Since BV Dubai is a franchise they can't order any handbags, we have to wait and see what the buyer decides for us 
Good luck in your search


----------



## Haleema

That s why  no wonder!! Looks like we ll need to get the message across to the buyer for more colors & quantities or wait till next vacation. Thanks Juda


----------



## mrdimples

This question might've probably been asked several times in this forum.
But i need to know if it's justified to spent sgd $10k on a cabat..

I first saw a large nero nappa cabat a yr ago n it was simply LOVE at 1st sight.
Not even the birkin made me feel that way.
N it's SO soft!
So, i've saved every penny in e past yr, held back from buying any bags
n even sold several of my old ones & now that the cabat fund is almost ready, i'm beginning to have second thoughts..
Is it really justified to spend that amount on the cabat??
I'm perplexed.. any help?


----------



## Mid-

Welcome, *mrdimples*!!  

For me, every single penny that I spent for my cabat was definitely worth more than the money on any other bags I've bought.  It is really a work of art that you can use for your lifetime.  I love mine so much. It makes me smile every time I see it even after 6 months, I miss it when I carry other (especially non BV) bags, and I just cannot stop using it.  It's just perfect in every way. It was indeed a huge purchase for me and I contemplated on it for the longest time, but when mine came into my path, it had my name on it and it was just the right thing. 

You said it was love at first sight, and I can safely say that the love will grow deeper and deeper once you start using it.  Take your time to think it over, the nero cabat will be available every season and the one for you will be ready when you are.


----------



## annie9999

Mid- said:


> Welcome, *mrdimples*!!
> 
> For me, every single penny that I spent for my cabat was definitely worth more than the money on any other bags I've bought.  It is really a work of art that you can use for your lifetime.  I love mine so much. It makes me smile every time I see it even after 6 months, I miss it when I carry other (especially non BV) bags, and I just cannot stop using it.  It's just perfect in every way. It was indeed a huge purchase for me and I contemplated on it for the longest time, but when mine came into my path, it had my name on it and it was just the right thing.
> 
> You said it was love at first sight, and I can safely say that the love will grow deeper and deeper once you start using it.  Take your time to think it over, the nero cabat will be available every season and the one for you will be ready when you are.


i agree with everything *mid-* said-  (hi *mid-*- i just got back from vacation- hope you're holidays were good and that you have a wonderful and healthy year).

i keep trying to integrate other bags that i already have but only carry them for a day or two and then find i am taking out a cabat.  i have three and still want one more-

take your time and if you have a boutique nearby go and visit.  it is a lot of money and there is no need to rush if you want nero-


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Wise words from Mid and Annie, with a Nero cabat you cannot go wrong, it will get some much use. Defo take your time, these bags are pricey and are worth it, but no hurry.


----------



## LT bag lady

mrdimples - For a long time the Cabat just didn't do it for me, I love the look of the bag but did not think I would use it a whole lot.   When I saw Refelt pictures posted here, I had to have it!  I also came to appreciate the Cabat as artwork, it that makes sense.  Shortly after Reflet I got an everyday Nero Med Cabat.  I love carrying this bag, it's just so easy for my lifestyle.  The openess doesn't bother me, I just put my scarf across the top of the bag and wear it on my shoulder when I am in NYC.  Everytime I carry my Cabat, I get compliments! 

Go to the boutique, try it on, feel comfortable with it, it is a very large purchase.  Maybe you can go to one of the Singapore meets and chat at lenght with the other tPFer in Spore who have one.  Can you try consignment at the Singapore BV?  It's nice if you can take it home and try it out with various outfits...
Good luck!


----------



## spendalot

mrdimples said:


> This question might've probably been asked several times in this forum.
> But i need to know if it's justified to spent sgd $10k on a cabat..
> 
> I first saw a large nero nappa cabat a yr ago n it was simply LOVE at 1st sight.
> Not even the birkin made me feel that way.
> N it's SO soft!
> So, i've saved every penny in e past yr, held back from buying any bags
> n even sold several of my old ones & now that the cabat fund is almost ready, i'm beginning to have second thoughts..
> Is it really justified to spend that amount on the cabat??
> I'm perplexed.. any help?


 
*mrdimples*, I'm from Singapore and I have a mini cabat. 
I don't think I need to sell you on the cabat as so many have already done and you know very well why you want it.

Let me say this instead, buy it from overseas and save yourself a few thousands  that's what I did. How about that!


----------



## mrdimples

Many thanks for e replies..!
U guys sure are the catalyst to me making the plunge soon..
Haha.
I'll post a photo of it n share with u guys when i make e purchase.

Cheers.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^Looking forward to seeing pictures Mrdimples!! have fun and take your time.


----------



## designergoods

Hello, I have a nero patent medium cabat in mint condition and it is just sitting. Could anyone share with me any places to list it other than eBay or Craigslist. I hope I am in the right thread to ask for help (dont mean to step on any toes) and appreciate any suggestions. Thank you so much.


----------



## annie9999

designergoods said:


> Hello, I have a nero patent medium cabat in mint condition and it is just sitting. Could anyone share with me any places to list it other than eBay or Craigslist. I hope I am in the right thread to ask for help (dont mean to step on any toes) and appreciate any suggestions. Thank you so much.


so sorry you want to sell that bag.  it is really beautiful.  

i'm sure you know selling isn't allowed here.  i have sold bags at a local consignment store in my town but quite frankly you don't make a lot of money.  not sure if ebay or craigs is better.  

are there any issues you are having with the bag that we could help you with?


----------



## designergoods

annie9999 said:


> so sorry you want to sell that bag. it is really beautiful.
> 
> i'm sure you know selling isn't allowed here. i have sold bags at a local consignment store in my town but quite frankly you don't make a lot of money. not sure if ebay or craigs is better.
> 
> are there any issues you are having with the bag that we could help you with?


 
Hi Annie9999, the bag is beautiful but a little more structured to my liking. Thank you for your suggestion on a consignment shop...at least it is another avenue worth trying.


----------



## sbelle

designergoods said:


> Hi Annie9999, the bag is beautiful but a little more structured to my liking. Thank you for your suggestion on a consignment shop...at least it is another avenue worth trying.


 
There are online resellers that you can check with.  Yoogi's Closet, Fashionphile, and Ann's Fabulous Finds to name some.  Yoogi's Closet and Fashionphile have a direct buy option, but they will not do it for BV.  I have consigned with all 3 and have had good experiences.  You need to be prepared that in general (except when you have a highly sought after bag) that you generally only make 60-65% of your original retail price.  Some brands even less than that.  I have not sold any BV's  so I don't know what the market would  be for this bag.  

I would look at the above online resellers before I'd take it to a local consigment shop.  I do some consigning with a brick and mortar store, but only when I can't sell something anywhere else.  You will always make less, and the store's share is usually 50% (versus 30% for the online resellers)


----------



## annie9999

designergoods said:


> Hi Annie9999, the bag is beautiful but a little more structured to my liking. Thank you for your suggestion on a consignment shop...at least it is another avenue worth trying.


i don't know if it would soften over time.

i know how you feel.  i have a large vachette cabat that is way too heavy.  it is so beautiful that i can't part with it but i don't use it as often as the others.   it's hard when you have spent so much and aren't totally in love.

good luck.


----------



## Baggiana

^Annie, have you gone to see the PO cabat yet???  I am waiting for your impression!


----------



## annie9999

Baggiana said:


> ^Annie, have you gone to see the PO cabat yet???  I am waiting for your impression!


i haven't gone yet.  just got back from vacation saturday.  i am going to try to go tomorrow-  will keep you posted/ thanks for remembering-


----------



## designergoods

ssc0619 said:


> There are online resellers that you can check with. Yoogi's Closet, Fashionphile, and Ann's Fabulous Finds to name some. Yoogi's Closet and Fashionphile have a direct buy option, but they will not do it for BV. I have consigned with all 3 and have had good experiences. You need to be prepared that in general (except when you have a highly sought after bag) that you generally only make 60-65% of your original retail price. Some brands even less than that. I have not sold any BV's so I don't know what the market would be for this bag.
> 
> I would look at the above online resellers before I'd take it to a local consigment shop. I do some consigning with a brick and mortar store, but only when I can't sell something anywhere else. You will always make less, and the store's share is usually 50% (versus 30% for the online resellers)


 
Great suggestions with online retailers! I didnt think of these but they are great options and they have good reputations. I guess if eBay or Craigslist dosnt work out, these would be the next step. I appreciate your shared info on these!


----------



## designergoods

annie9999 said:


> i don't know if it would soften over time.
> 
> i know how you feel. i have a large vachette cabat that is way too heavy. it is so beautiful that i can't part with it but i don't use it as often as the others. it's hard when you have spent so much and aren't totally in love.
> 
> good luck.


 
You hit the eye on the needle! Exactly right...such a lovely bag, just not right for it just to be sitting when it is such an investment!!


----------



## LLANeedle

There's a new nero cabat, I think a large, on Malleries.com


----------



## kw919

Oh my - I've got the Bottega bug.   Got my first Nero Veneta last month and I now have my sights set on a Cabat.     I know I can count on this group to help me out!  

I am trying to decide between a medium and a large  (I am only 5'3" but wear my heels religiously).   

I also need to settle on color - Nero is always on my list - but I am in love with Reflect (anyone know if there are any available) - and I have my eye on the PO (marshmallow is also tdf but out of my range at this point in time).   

I am too far away from a BV to see them IRL. Would love to get your opinion!

Thanks!


----------



## doloresmia

welcome to the bv forum!

Get a medium. you will be swimming in a large. i am a little shorter than you and have a medium. 

unfortunately reflet is no longer available. i believe there are still POs out there, but maybe not for much longer. 

good luck on your quest!


----------



## ReRe

Just got my first, a medium, and its really big, I can't imagine needing a large.  Just my two cents.


----------



## kw919

Thanks ReRe and Doloresmia - I was leaning that toward the medium, maybe I should also consider the mini for everyday?   

Now black or PO (sadly I am sure I will be watching the resellers for years for a reflet) Black is always my natural first but BV has such wonderful metallics that I think I need to branch out.

All the TPF BV forums are wonderful - thanks for all the tips!


----------



## annie9999

kw919 said:


> Oh my - I've got the Bottega bug.   Got my first Nero Veneta last month and I now have my sights set on a Cabat.     I know I can count on this group to help me out!
> 
> I am trying to decide between a medium and a large  (I am only 5'3" but wear my heels religiously).
> 
> I also need to settle on color - Nero is always on my list - but I am in love with Reflect (anyone know if there are any available) - and I have my eye on the PO (marshmallow is also tdf but out of my range at this point in time).
> 
> I am too far away from a BV to see them IRL. Would love to get your opinion!
> 
> Thanks!


i have a medium and a large.  both are really beautiful.  the large is big but i tuck in the sides.  it is very dramatic.  my large is vachette and very heavy so i would not recommend getting a large in vachette but umbria or nappa or goat skin could work.  the variables are weight structure and color.  i have never seen a mini but i imagine there is a huge difference between mini and large.  go to a boutique and handle the medium and large.  i think the mini is only available in asia and hawaii.  do depending where you live maybe the mini too.  take your time and see what works for you.  please ask questions here- we are happy to help.  good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Welcome KW919, I would defo consider a medium cabat and in PO for sure - such a beautiful colour, Nero and classic colours come out every season, but once PO is gone, its gone for good.


----------



## Jellyblob

*LLANeedle*, thanks for the post on the Large cabat on Malleries.  I've always wanted a Nero in Large and it is such a good price too!

Btw *kw919*, I am 5'6" and most of my cabats are mediums.  You'll be glad for the extra space esp if you want to carry files or a laptop.


----------



## blueiris

kw919 said:


> Thanks ReRe and Doloresmia - I was leaning that toward the medium, maybe I should also consider the mini for everyday?
> 
> Now black or PO (sadly I am sure I will be watching the resellers for years for a reflet) Black is always my natural first but BV has such wonderful metallics that I think I need to branch out.
> 
> All the TPF BV forums are wonderful - thanks for all the tips!


 
I'm 5'2" and have the Barcelona (PO) in the mini/small size.  I love mine, but I had the opportunity to see/try it before buying, and I had previously tried on medium Cabats before, so I knew that it was what I wanted for what I had in mind for it.

I think of it as an everyday handbag/tote size.  I almost always carry it on the shoulder, but some say that the handles are too short for that, so it depends on your level of comfort.  It's amply-sized for me.  The medium, on me, is what I would call a large tote, also good for everyday if you have use for a large tote everyday.  I'm considering one to use as a commuting/work bag.

I encourage you to browse through this thread (and there is more info on other threads, too), and check out the Reference section for more information.  I'm sure I'm repeating info that you already might have encountered, but in a nutshell, here are some thoughts about nero (black) versus Barcelona (PO):

-weight:  the larger the Cabat, the heavier it is.  Also, calf (Barcelona) is heavier than nappa (nero).  If memory serves, the Barcelona medium is about 3 lbs, the small is about 2lbs, and the medium nappa is about 2 lbs.

-structure:  calf has more structure, though it softens with use.  nappa is soft and squishier, and it gets more so with use.  Both are terrific, but it depends if you care either way.

-price:  you probably know this already, but the Barcelona is a higher price point than the nero.

Black is usually my default neutral, but I think the Barcelona PO goes with pretty much everything.  I have never found myself changing bags because of a matching issue, but color is such a personal issue.  If you think you're going to be unhappy with it because you really want a reflect Cabat (which only comes in a medium size), then maybe you should stick with black and wait for a reflect to come up?  Color is so hard to recommend to another person.


----------



## LLANeedle

*Jellyblob*, I noticed it's gone.....is it on it's way to you????   Yippee!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Jellyblob said:


> *LLANeedle*, *thanks for the post on the Large cabat on Malleries. I've always wanted a Nero in Large and it is such a good price too!*
> .


 
Congrats Jellyblob!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

jellyblob - will we be seeing you with 11 cabats soon? LOL


----------



## pluiee

hi everyone  i've been looking at the cabat for a long time and finally decided to take the plunge. 

i am quite sure i want a medium size but i'm still trying to figure out what color i want - i really like the orchid but then saw pictures of the paille online and i was swayed by it. i've been trying to search around but does anyone know what other colors are available in the nappa cabat (other than black/brown)? ideally i would like one like the reflet (which is long gone) or a blue/turquoise color? i don't really want to miss my one chance of getting orchid either!

thanks in advance for any advice you might be able to give


----------



## kw919

Thanks Jellyblob , annie999 and Blueiris!

Jellyblob - looks like you did me a favor with the cabat on Malleries - I was sooo close.  Congrats on your purchase.    I hope  to join to current owner club soon!


----------



## Jellyblob

*LLANeedle*, _*Sammyjoe*_ and _*doloresmia*_, yeah, busted! I told Bryan that I always wanted a Nero cabat in a Large and it was something I kept putting off because it would always be available.  But new and 1K less retail price?  Too good to pass up.  So it IS cabat #9.  Orchid #10 and the Karung #11.  Haaaaaalllpp _*Juda*_!!! 

*kw919*, it's rare to see a NEW cabat so discounted so it was pretty much a decision I made in minutes!  BTW, Michele at Strictly Pursonal is terrific!  I can see why her site comes so highly recommended.  Oh yes, please do a reveal when you get one! Am looking forward to it!

Again, thanks,_* LLANeedle *_for the heads-up.  Wouldn't have happened if you didn't post about it! 

*pluiee*, welcome and I'm glad you decided to get a cabat!  If my guess is not wrong, the Paille is light-colored and IMHO, if you are going to plonk that much money for a bag, you should get a color that is easy to care for and will give you many good years of use.  That's just my opinion.  Whatever you decide, you'll never go wrong with a cabat!


----------



## sbelle

Jellyblob said:


> BTW, Michele at Strictly Pursonal is terrific! I can see why her site comes so highly recommended.


 
Isn't she great?  I might have a little something coming my way from her.  Jack made me do it....he is very forceful.


----------



## LLANeedle

*Jellyblob*, you are most welcome!  It was such a good deal and I'm so happy a fellow PF member got it.  I look forward to seeing pictures.  Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## pluiee

hi jellyblob, thanks for your reply  you're definitely right, i went to the store again today and i'm pretty much decided on the orchid. congratulations on your new black cabat! it is a really good deal  can't wait to see your other new purchases too!


----------



## NicAddict

Jellyblob said:


> So it IS cabat #9.  Orchid #10 and the Karung #11.  Haaaaaalllpp _*Juda*_!!!




I had this dream that one day I could maybe catch up to you but your pace is unreal, and since I am on a very long ban, there goes my dream up in smoke...

I can't wait to see all the new goodies!!


----------



## ReRe

Jellyblob you have got to post a picture of the whole collection, I can't even imagine 11 cabats...do you have other BVs?


----------



## blueiris

Wow, Jellyblob--nice catch on that large nero!


----------



## Jellyblob

blueiris said:


> Wow, Jellyblob--nice catch on that large nero!


 Thanks to* LLANeedle*! It's such a good deal isn't it?



ReRe said:


> Jellyblob you have got to post a picture of the whole collection, I can't even imagine 11 cabats...do you have other BVs?


 Just 9 for now.  #10 and #11 are in the works! I have an Ebano Roma (thinking of giving it to my mom, I recently gave her my Nero pyramid), a large orange veneta, an ebano campana, Ottone sloane, Nero laptop bag, Ferro messenger. I have a Ferro Karung wallet (gold interior) and a fuschia Croc wallet. A long zip wallt in Dust and 2 double strand bracelets (mineral and urulu).  Also, a Urulu lariat belt. I think that's it...



NicAddict said:


> I had this dream that one day I could maybe catch up to you but your pace is unreal, and since I am on a very long ban, there goes my dream up in smoke...
> 
> I can't wait to see all the new goodies!!


 
*Nic* , I bought my first cabat in October 2007.  That means I have a 2 year plus headstart!  I dont' buy every season.  Some seasons' offering do not appeal to me.  December was crazy.  I have never bought 2 cabats in a month before.  The NYCabat was unexpected - thought they had sold out.  The nero is just as unexpected.  I told DH that I will not be buying any bags for a while after #11.  He laughed and said "That'll never happen.  You'll tell yourself you've worked very hard and you deserve it!"  He knows me so well... Well, I pay for them all so he has no say in it! Heheh.



pluiee said:


> hi jellyblob, thanks for your reply  you're definitely right, i went to the store again today and i'm pretty much decided on the orchid. congratulations on your new black cabat! it is a really good deal  can't wait to see your other new purchases too!


 
Yay!! We'll be bag twins!  Where will you be buying it from?  If the orchid ages as well as my Fuschia croc wallet, then I'll be on 



ssc0619 said:


> Isn't she great? I might have a little something coming my way from her. Jack made me do it....he is very forceful.


Yes, she is! Was buying the argyle wallet what Jack made you do? In what way was her forceful? Curious minds want to know...


----------



## pluiee

jellyblob>> yay to being bag twins! yes i can imagine orchid being a color that would age really nicely. i i'm buying the bag here in hong kong. 

would love to see all your cabats! i'm hoping they will eventually come out with a turquoise blue cabat too.. but not toooo soon though!


----------



## Rockinshopper

Congrats on the black Cabat - Jellyblob! 

When you get it can you tell us if its a large or an uomo?
Thanks!


----------



## LLANeedle

Just 9 for now. #10 and #11 are in the works! I have an Ebano Roma (thinking of giving it to my mom, I recently gave her my Nero pyramid), a large orange veneta, an ebano campana, Ottone sloane, Nero laptop bag, Ferro messenger. I have a Ferro Karung wallet (gold interior) and a fuschia Croc wallet. A long zip wallt in Dust and 2 double strand bracelets (mineral and urulu). Also, a Urulu lariat belt. I think that's it...

Jellyblob, do you need another mom?  LOL


----------



## sbelle

Jellyblob said:


> Was buying the argyle wallet what Jack made you do?


 
no......it was something else.

Jack just has such a hold on me that I can't think straight.


----------



## SCL

Jellybob, Congrats on your new cabat!


----------



## SCL

Confession...tie dye...


----------



## Mid-

SCL said:


> Confession...tie dye...



Yes!! What's your number? LOL!
Congratulations!! Pics are to follow, yes?


*Jellybob*, looking forward to your updated cabat family pics.  I know it's a lot of work, but you know I'm very good at waiting.


----------



## SCL

Mid- said:


> Yes!! What's your number? LOL!
> Congratulations!! Pics are to follow, yes?



Yes, lol!  Mid-range number...  So interesting...have now seen 6 tie dye cabats...they vary quite a bit in respect to ratio of light to dark in weave.  Will take a pic at some point.  : )


----------



## NicAddict

Yay  Another twin (how many do we actually have now ??)


----------



## sbelle

SCL said:


> Yes, lol! Mid-range number... So interesting...have now seen 6 tie dye cabats...they vary quite a bit in respect to ratio of light to dark in weave. Will take a pic at some point. : )


 
Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## kroquet

LOL  I can't wait for there to be octuplets and who will be the Octomom??    Sorry, couldn't resist that one.


----------



## LT bag lady

Can I count for my sister?  She got her Tie Dye last week,  #202/500, I get to borrow her...  Can't wait to babysit.
She sent me this picture when she arrived.  Taken with her iPhone.


----------



## kroquet

Love it!!!


----------



## Mid-

SCL said:


> Yes, lol!  Mid-range number...  So interesting...have now seen 6 tie dye cabats...they vary quite a bit in respect to ratio of light to dark in weave.  Will take a pic at some point.  : )



I know, I'm loving the colour variation so much. Each one is so unique and special.  How I wish they did it in mini too.


*LT*, you luck lady! and congrats and thanks for sharing to your sister!!


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> How I wish they did it in mini too.


 
Thank goodness they don't!  That's the only thing saving me.  If they had a mini I'd have one for sure!


----------



## Mid-

I'm sure Jack has been talking to TM about it.


----------



## kroquet

^^That's right!   If Tomas doesn't make a mini, Jack will torture him!!  lol

I confess that when the tye dye first came out, I really didn't like it.   But, now I am totally smitten.   I think it could be the perfect Cabat for us neutral people.   Perfect with black, brown and almost everything.


----------



## Bichon Lover

LT bag lady said:


> Can I count for my sister?  She got her Tie Dye last week,  #202/500, I get to borrow her...  Can't wait to babysit.
> She sent me this picture when she arrived.  Taken with her iPhone.




Ooooo weeee, will you be borrowing this puppy from sissy poo???


----------



## kroquet

Bichon - I am actually closer distance wise to this bag than LT is.    I might just have to make a new BFF!!!  lol


----------



## TDL

Wowza! Sounds like a steady stream of Cabat reveals are coming up soon!  Congrats, *jellyblob* and *pluiee* (and LT's sis)! 

On the tie-dye and its variations... are some lighter (more cigar/mineral in the mix) while others are darker (more Moro)?  I think I've seen the darker ones but haven't really seen the former.  Anyone out there with a relatively "lighter" tie-dye?


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> I'm sure Jack has been talking to TM about it.






kroquet said:


> ^^That's right! If Tomas doesn't make a mini, Jack will torture him!! lol





TM doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Jellyblob

LLANeedle said:


> Jellyblob, do you need another mom? LOL


 Hahaha, My Mom wishes there was another of her so she could get double the bags!! 



SCL said:


> Jellybob, Congrats on your new cabat!


Thanks *SCL* - you got the tie-dye!  Congrats back!  Reveal please?



Mid- said:


> *Jellybob*, looking forward to your updated cabat family pics. I know it's a lot of work, but you know I'm very good at waiting.


*Mid*-, I'll take them after I get my orchid, I promise!  Just the thought of hauling 10 cabats and arranging them on the stairs while shooing away my cats who are so nosey they want in on the action by hiding in the cabats...tires me.   BTW, I'll be leaving for Tokyo on the 29th of this month.  Will be there for 2 weeks.  Any chance you'll be there as well?



LT bag lady said:


> Can I count for my sister? She got her Tie Dye last week, #202/500, I get to borrow her... Can't wait to babysit.
> She sent me this picture when she arrived. Taken with her iPhone.


 
*LT bag lady,* please congratulate your sis for us!  You're so lucky she is into BV too!  



TDL said:


> Wowza! Sounds like a steady stream of Cabat reveals are coming up soon! Congrats, *jellyblob* and *pluiee* (and LT's sis)!


Thanks TDL!  Saw that you did the watermark on your new pics!  Good for you girl!



ssc0619 said:


> TM doesn't stand a chance.


No one does dear, no one does. As Kiefer Sutherland said himself " "There are 2 things that Jack Bauer never does. Show mercy and go to the bathroom."


----------



## doloresmia

Fresh from the press, more eye candy from bryan! i have to say the copper juxtaposed against the orchid is lovely!


----------



## LT bag lady

Jellyblob congrats on the Nero Large!!  
I am so happy my sister is into BV now, her LV SA might have a bounty on my head (& Bryan's )


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Fresh from the press, more eye candy from bryan! i have to say the copper juxtaposed against the orchid is lovely!


 
some more yumminess... if only one were ottone.

if you scroll over the pix you can see the names/colors. i notice orchid snuck into a second picture here.... with ms lilac!


----------



## doloresmia

LT bag lady said:


> Jellyblob congrats on the Nero Large!!
> I am so happy my sister is into BV now, her LV SA might have a bounty on my head (& Bryan's )


 
that is as it should be 

does she need a mini cabat?


----------



## doloresmia

jellyblob, i cannot wait until you get your ferro cabat. this one is normal leather, i can only imagine how gorgeous ferro karung will be!!!! dreaming dreaming dreaming


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for the pictures Doloresmia


----------



## Sammyjoe

I would love the ferro one!!!


----------



## ReRe

LT - congrats to your sister (and you too, you get to borrow and not pay), I can't believe I'm swooning over a picture of a bag I have.  So far I haven't noticed alot of color variation in the mediums pictured, but I did think uclaiboi's UOMO looked lighter.
SCL - congrats. You must do pictures.  How did you decide, can we have some details to go with the pics.


----------



## ReRe

Jellyblob, please let the kitties walk in between the cabats for the pictures.


----------



## TDL

Ummm... *doloresmia*... is that Ferro Cabat yours?  It's TDF!   I've secretly lusted for one but not that keen on going the SO route. (not to mention I'm in Asia and Customs is a killer).  

And thanks for the mini Cabat photos.  I guess someone must've snapped the mini PO since it's no longer in there.


----------



## LT bag lady

doloresmia said:


> that is as it should be
> 
> does she need a mini cabat?


 
She finds the Mini to small, she likes big bags like me .


----------



## LT bag lady

You are not kidding, that is D I V I N E!!!


----------



## sbelle

TDL said:


> And thanks for the mini Cabat photos. *I guess someone must've snapped* *the mini PO since it's no longer in there*.


 
And the mini tea rame looks like it is gone too.  Thank goodness.


----------



## annie9999

i wonder if anyone we know got them-


----------



## sbelle

^^^Hmmm....anyone want to come forward?  (And it isn't me this time).  



I really wanted that tea rame mini.......  

But it always nice when someone saves me from myself.


----------



## Jellyblob

LT bag lady said:


> Jellyblob congrats on the Nero Large!!
> I am so happy my sister is into BV now, her LV SA might have a bounty on my head (& Bryan's )


Thanks_* LT bag lady*_, the photo of your nero cabat next to my NYCabat enabled me big time!




ReRe said:


> Jellyblob, please let the kitties walk in between the cabats for the pictures.


I would except they don't want to walk between the bags, they want to go inside it, roll around and create a cabat avalanche! But I promise I'll take one with the curious kitties in them 

*doloresmia*, thanks for posting the pictures of the cabats, especially the Ferro one! I could feel major enabling vibes coming my way!


----------



## bags4fun

hmmmmm, Palmetto is a beauty!


----------



## annie9999

bags4fun said:


> hmmmmm, Palmetto is a beauty!


i always loved that bag.  have you ever seen it irl.  it is fabulous.  the handles are ebano, the bag is goat skin if i remember correctly and every color- i like.  it is so fun.  looks like it would wear like iron and match anything.


----------



## annie9999

and now there are - how many of us are there now?

i picked up my medium tie dye cabat today.  #121 on 1/21 - i didn't realize it until this morning.  anyway went to bv last week.  they had two mediums and i fell in love with this one.  it looks darker that the sample i had originally seen and i loved it.  the texture is amazing.  i picked her up today and will take some pictures as soon as my son isn't around.  hopefully later tonight.  

i want to thank everyone who patiently answered questions and gave opinions while i debated a number of other equally wonderful cabats.  they are all amazing; this one shouted the loudest.  you are all wonderful.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats Annie9999 

I think one of the wonderful things about the tie dye is how each bag is so unique, some lighter, some darker!!


----------



## SCL

Annie, Congratulations!!!


----------



## annie9999

thanks sammyjoe,  it is a great bag.  the first time i saw it it didn't call out to me but when i saw this one it shouted "take me home".  you know how much i deliberated over this choice but now i am so happy.  thanks for all your help.


----------



## annie9999

thanks scl and thanks for all your help-


----------



## Mid-

Oh, *annie*, you brought your tie dye home, congratulations, I am so happy for you!! I love your number story and am so looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Bichon Lover

bags4fun said:


> hmmmmm, Palmetto is a beauty!





Reminds me of another certain bag and makes me want to pull it out of it's dust cover too!  It does go with a ton and is year round.


----------



## Lululala

Congratulations, Annie!


----------



## Baggiana

Congratulations, Annie! - It is a beauty!!!  It is always best to go with what makes our hearts sing!


----------



## Juda

*annie*  I agree with *Baggiana*, it was the right choice


----------



## kroquet

Love the Minis!!!   

Annie - major congrats on the tye-dye!!!!!


----------



## blueiris

Wow, annie9999!  Enjoy your tie dye.  It sounds like it was meant to be, and I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats annie! Enjoy your tie-dye #121 in the best of health!


----------



## LT bag lady

Annie congrats on the Tie Dye!!!!  Beautiful bag, great choice!!!!


----------



## bags4fun

Yay Annie!


----------



## doloresmia

annie annie annie i am doing a happy dance for your tie dye acquisition!!!!

BL - that bag is so chipper! pull her out of her dust bag! shine a light in all this rain...


----------



## TDL

*annie9999* - ooooh congrats! 121 on 1/21... the stars have aligned and it's got bag fate written all over it.  Enjoy!


----------



## annie9999

thanks *mid-*, *lululala*, *baggiana*, *juda*, *kroquet*, *blueiris*, *marvelgirl*, *lt baglady*, *bags4fun*, *deloresmia* and *tdl*.

you are all the best.  everyone was so kind and generous with really honest opinions during my long deliberations.  

one interesting thing - this is described as nuvolato cabat.  i think that means cloud.  i guess for the puffy fettuces.  should we call it the cloud cabat- never - it will always be burnt marshmallows.  

will take some pictures today-


----------



## blueiris

^^I recall someone--perhaps *doreenjoy*?--who explained that Italians use the word "nuvolato" to describe the process of tie-dyeing textiles.  I hope I remembered that correctly.

I look forward to your photos, annie9999!


----------



## annie9999

blueiris said:


> ^^I recall someone--perhaps *doreenjoy*?--who explained that Italians use the word "nuvolato" to describe the process of tie-dyeing textiles.  I hope I remembered that correctly.
> 
> I look forward to your photos, annie9999!


thanks blueiris.  i seem to remember that now.  i just used word reference.  i thought cloud for the puffy fettuces.  i think it was doreenjoy.  i wish i could speak another language.  i am taking french lessons but learning a language is a daunting task.


----------



## Jellyblob

*annie999*, many congratulations!  I found the picture of your vachette cabat! IT's so gorgeous!  I can't wait to see the colors on your tie-dye (since you mentioned that it's darker than usual!).  Real happy for you!


----------



## uclaboi

*annie9999* - What a nice surprise!  I'm so happy you decided on the "burnt marshmallow" cabat (am I the one that started calling it "burnt marshmallow?" )
You'll love it!


----------



## ReRe

Yeah annie, I am so so excited for you, and how special with the numbers, might I add that although my Dad has passed away, his birthday is Jan. 21 so its a special number to me too.


----------



## ReRe

Uclaboi, you definitely did name it as I recall, we just cannot abbreviate to BM ever.  Annie please post pictures galore and at least one with your other cabats.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I just read through the whole thread and it has such a wealth of information! I'm considering getting a mini/Asian Cabat and even though I haven't seen it IRL, I think it'll work for my mini size seeing the specs and how it looks lol! 

Now, I'm just confused which color to get lol! Decisions, decisions on whether I should take the plunge now or wait until maybe a new metallic comes out for F/W.


----------



## bags4fun

annie9999 said:


> thanks blueiris.  i seem to remember that now.  i just used word reference.  i thought cloud for the puffy fettuces.  i think it was doreenjoy.  i wish i could speak another language.  i am taking french lessons but learning a language is a *daunting task*.


Something we definitely should have done in grade school!  Sometime in the future when the US education system is all fixed, our children will learn at least one other language when they are very young!  


ReRe said:


> Uclaboi, you definitely did name it as I recall, we just cannot abbreviate to BM ever. Annie please post pictures galore and at least one with your other cabats.


I have a hard time not writing *BM* when I am addressing *BookerMoose*!  teehee

*La* *Vanguardia* - I love the mini size Cabat.  If I ever get a Cabat, it will be mini.  It is a very nice size, and I am not small by any stretch!  I just don't carry very much in my purse.  You should get one!


----------



## Juda

annie9999 said:


> thanks blueiris.  i seem to remember that now.  i just used word reference.  i thought cloud for the puffy fettuces.  i think it was doreenjoy.  i wish i could speak another language.  i am taking french lessons but* learning a language is a daunting task*.



Especially french (_I am French educated) _and I am sure you must have hard time with the pronunciation


----------



## CDNinNYC

Ladies and Gents, raise a mug of Hot Cocoa with me, 'cause #101 is no longer on the market!


----------



## NicAddict

CDNinNYC said:


> Ladies and Gents, raise a mug of Hot Cocoa with me, 'cause #101 is no longer on the market!



Congratulatios 

We should make a roll call just to see how many Tie Dye Cabats are in TPF members' hands 

I completely lost count


----------



## blueiris

^^(Raising my mug of cocoa)  Cheers, CDNinNYC!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Nic, your photos really fueled my obsession with this bag so while my wallet doesn't thank you, I do!!!  Muito obrigado!

Thanks, blueiris!

ETA:  The SA said the tie-dye was flying out of the store; they couldn't believe it.   Haha  They're all going to TPFer's homes.


----------



## NicAddict

CDNinNYC said:


> Nic, *your photos really fueled my obsession* with this bag so while my wallet doesn't thank you, I do!!!  Muito obrigado!
> 
> Thanks, blueiris!
> 
> ETA:  The SA said the tie-dye was flying out of the store; they can't believe it.   Haha  They're all going to TPFer's homes.



oops...
So now i am enabling by showing pictures 
Sorry for your wallet but I am sure you will not regret it. Parabens


----------



## sbelle

CDNinNYC said:


> Ladies and Gents, raise a mug of Hot Cocoa with me, 'cause #101 is no longer on the market!


 
Whoo hoo!


----------



## ReRe

CDN - big big congrats on the marshmallow.  You must post pictures, I get excited every time I see them.  I'm kind of shocked how popular it is given the price...just goes to show huh?  Hope BV doesn't take that as a vote to keep upping the ante on new cabats.


----------



## annie9999

congrats CDNinNYC.  great bag and great number.  did you get your bag in nyc-

nic- your pictures are fantastic-

juda you are so lucky to be french educated.   truthfully it is all difficult.  so much vocabulary, verb conjugations and then actual conversation.  a language is so much more than the sum of it's parts.

rere and uclaboi- thanks so much.  i know i will love it.  rere- sorry about you dad but that will make my bag all the more special.  thanks for sharing that.

la van- welcome to bv.  you will love the cabat.


----------



## Bichon Lover

CDNinNYC said:


> Ladies and Gents, raise a mug of Hot Cocoa with me, 'cause #101 is no longer on the market!




Way to go, congrats!   :tispy:


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats CDNinNYC!!

A mini would so suit you La Van!


----------



## doloresmia

CDNinNYC said:


> Ladies and Gents, raise a mug of Hot Cocoa with me, 'cause #101 is no longer on the market!


 
Raising a glass to you! definitely!!!! 101 is such a lovely number!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats on your tie-dye, CDNinNYC! My glass is raised!


----------



## kw919

If the rain ever stops I will be heading to the BV store in SF this weekend.  Wish me luck on finding 'my' cabat!


----------



## kw919

CDN and Annie9999 huge congrats on your new tie-dye cabats.  Please post pictures when you have time.

I have this funny feeling that the tie-dye may be wallet problem for me.....


----------



## SCL

CND, Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Juda

*CDN *- Major Congrats !!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Silly question but are all the mini Cabats numbered inside the bag?

*Sammyjoe / bags4fun - *I also think the mini will be the perfect size for me! I'm just really deliberating whether I should get one now or wait for A/W colors! 

*annie9999 - *Thanks for the welcome and congrats on your new tie-dye Cabat!

*CDNinNYC - *Congratulations!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Does anyone know if the leather on the Fever/Anemone Cabats wears off well, scratches easily, and if it can be used in the rain/snow? TIA


----------



## kroquet

La Van - good luck in finding the perfect Cabat!!!

Maybe Nic can weigh in on the leather as she has the fever one.


----------



## blueiris

La Vanguardia said:


> Silly question but are all the mini Cabats numbered inside the bag?


 
My Barcelona PO mini Cabat is numbered on the accompanying pouch, just as the other Cabats are.  I would presume that the other mini Cabats follow that same convention.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Since all the metallic mini Cabats seem to be gone, I'm deliberating between lilac and anemone/black ... both are so different so it makes it really tough to decide lol! Plus, I hear all this talk about A/W colors and I don't want to miss out on possible color availability just a month's time from now lol.

*kroquet - *Thanks! I've also asked for NicAddict's feedback.

*blueiris - *There's an accompanying pouch? Good to know this as that sounds convenient for putting small stuff. I think I missed this point reading through the whole thread lol!


----------



## Jellyblob

*CNDinNYC* congratulations on your tie-dye too!


----------



## blueiris

La Vanguardia said:


> Since all the metallic mini Cabats seem to be gone, I'm deliberating between lilac and anemone/black ... both are so different so it makes it really tough to decide lol! Plus, I hear all this talk about A/W colors and I don't want to miss out on possible color availability just a month's time from now lol.
> 
> *kroquet - *Thanks! I've also asked for NicAddict's feedback.
> 
> *blueiris - *There's an accompanying pouch? Good to know this as that sounds convenient for putting small stuff. I think I missed this point reading through the whole thread lol!


 
You're right, the lilac and anemone/black are completely different!  I've handled both in person (in medium size), and the lilac is softer in color/appearance and softer in material.  It's also noticeably lighter in weight.  The anemone is bolder and really makes a statement.  The treatment of the leather made it seem even more structured than the PO, too.

I understand what you mean about wanting to weigh the color optinos for the next season.  I'm in the same decision-making position!  We might have some clues soon, but the bags won't be available until perhaps summertime, at the earliest (judging by last year's timing).

As for the pouch, it comes tied into the bag.  I have untied mine, however.  I don't tend to use mine because it's made of the same calf as the bag and it's heavy.  The nappa pouches are lighter, I think.


----------



## Mid-

*CND*, 101 congrats on your tie dye!  Looking forward to your pics!!

*kw919*, looks like the weather is holding up in SF? Hope you have a great time at the boutique and find the cabat with your name on it.  

*La Vanguardia*, good luck on your cabat hunting! As *blueiris* said, the mini/small/asian cabats are also numbered on the plaque on the pouch. I have a couple of pics here for your reference.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*blueiris - *Mmm ... now that's a torturous wait to preview the A/W colors next month and then the bags won't be available until summertime lol! 

*Mid- -*Thanks for the pics of the pouch and the inside of your bag. That pouch is really convenient then.

In case you guys might know, do you think the anemone calf skin would be similar to Hermès box leather? This one can't stand rain/snow/scratch and since the weather where I live is more on the moist side, I don't want to have a box-like leather Cabat.

Seeing the pics of Lilac makes me want one; it'll be a good neutral to my colorful clothes. However, anemone/black looks really special and there won't be problems with darkening handles! Too much thinking that maybe in the end I'll end up with black lol!


----------



## annie9999

here are some pictures.  i must admit it is hard to capture the color.  i think one problem is i shoot in automatic so i think my camera tends to auto correct where correction might not be necessary.  or maybe it is the fact that i have no skills.  either way i hope you enjoy these-


----------



## sbelle

blueiris said:


> The treatment of the leather made it seem even more structured than the PO, too.


 
Bryan told me if he had to guess, the amenone/fever cabats are twice as stiff as the po


----------



## NicAddict

La Vanguardia said:


> Does anyone know if the leather on the Fever/Anemone Cabats wears off well, scratches easily, and if it can be used in the rain/snow? TIA


Not sure about the scratching part but it definitely can be used in rain/snow with one caveat: the bags are not necessarily water-tight.... there are tiny little holes where the weaves meet. I doubt anything would get wet but just thought I'd say it, besides, the Fever and Anemone Cabats are stiff so that you cannot close (tuck) the sides in...


----------



## sbelle




----------



## NicAddict

I love your doggie's "peekaboo" look 

Gorgeous bag! I had two ladies making comments on mine today, how lovely it was, when I told them to go ahead and touch it they both reacted with a "it is real leather...????" 

One of them asked the brand and when I told her she said 'oh, it is one of those special ones then because it doesn't look like most others'

I saw one person with a Cabat yesterday, first I have seen in Lausanne (but then, I am a couch potato, I really need to go out more)...


----------



## Mid-

Aww, *annie*, I love your #121! How I wish I had been with you when you found it!!

*ssc*, did you hear from Jack if he has succeeded in convincing TM? I so want it in mini!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*annie9999 - *Beautiful Cabat ... wish they'd make this in a mini, but then again, that'll just confuse me even more with my hunt for my first mini Cabat lol!

*NicAddict - *That's a relief that the anemone/black calf leather can be used in the rain. Good point also about the weave and open top. Though I'm not so concerned about the inside getting wet as I doubt I'll use the bag during a rain/snow storm. I just don't want the leather to blister if it gets a teeny bit wet. I also don't see a lot of Cabats here ... actually, rarely ... I see more Birkins.


----------



## annie9999

thanks everyone.  mid- i so wish you had been there.  we would have had so much fun.


----------



## La Vanguardia

ssc0619 said:


> Bryan told me if he had to guess, the amenone/fever cabats are twice as stiff as the po



Mmm ... to *NicAddict* ... ok, I don't mind stiff but how does the leather feel? I hope it's not a plasticky feel.


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> *ssc*, did you hear from Jack if he has succeeded in convincing TM? I so want it in mini!!


 
You know how Jack is.....he's off somewhere saving the world.  I don't think he's done a thing to help us.

lol--I am so glad that they don't make it in a mini.  We all know that I do not need another bag!


----------



## doloresmia

Annie - your pictures remind me again how much i love this one

La Van - ITA with you!!! why did bv not make a mini????


----------



## kw919

Annie9999 - wow she is beautiful - (your Cavalier is also) - thanks for sharing.

Mid - it's raining again where I am - the BV trip will have to wait. I must say the wait gets harder the longer I am on TPF!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Thanks Ladies! 

I've taken some photos and will be happy to post them soon.  During the photo shoot, I discovered a little nic in the leather.  It's so tiny I feel ridiculous even mentioning it but I'm wondering if it has the potential to further tear and perhaps I should have it looked at?


----------



## ReRe

Annie I adore your pictures, the close up is so great.  Congrats to you.  I'd like to hear more as always what made you finally decide, did they have other cabats for you to compare to.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Doh!  Forgot to attach the photos in my previous post...

ETA:  If this isn't the right thread to post these, please let me know and I'll ask to have them removed.


----------



## annie9999

CDNinNYC said:


> Doh!  Forgot to attach the photos in my previous post...
> 
> ETA:  If this isn't the right thread to post these, please let me know and I'll ask to have them removed.


cdn- congratulations again.  that little nic is no problem but take it in.  i'm sure they can fix it quickly.  

are you in nyc?


----------



## annie9999

thanks again everyone.

i'm sure this i important to only me but the tie dye with pouch weighs 2.5 lb. the same as my medium ottone.

kw919- thanks for the complement on my cavalier.  

rere- i guess it's hard or impossible to tell from my pictures but i felt the bag was overall darker that the other they had and the sample i originally saw.  almost like the mineral and cigar portions were a graduated blend.  the other possibility is that sometimes it takes me time to warm up to something new.  i always loved the texture just felt it was too expensive and too much color for me.  i still think it is too expensive and i don't think i would ever spend this much again but i love the texture and color.  i felt it was something totally new and fresh- texture and color wise.  but a comfortable weight and a style and size that i knew works for me.  i wish i could explain it better.

i don't know if this makes any sense but i am oddly content.  i won't say i'll never buy another bag but i don't think i'll buy another cabat.  i feel my cabat collection is perfect.


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^ Hi Annie, thanks and congrats to you as well!  I loved the photos you took of your tie-dye with your dog peaking out - adorable!

Thanks for the advise; I'll take it in.  Just feel a little silly since it's such a small nic.  Yes, I'm in NYC; I can walk to BV easily which can be dangerous!


----------



## annie9999

CDNinNYC said:


> ^^ Hi Annie, thanks and congrats to you as well!  I loved the photos you took of your tie-dye with your dog peaking out - adorable!
> 
> Thanks for the advise; I'll take it in.  Just feel a little silly since it's such a small nic.  Yes, I'm in NYC; I can walk to BV easily which can be dangerous!


that could be very dangerous- living so close to bv.

do you know if they got more mediums in lately?


----------



## CDNinNYC

I believe they have one in transit but I don't know if it's a medium. Would you like me to ask?


----------



## annie9999

CDNinNYC said:


> I believe they have one in transit but I don't know if it's a medium. Would you like me to ask?


thanks, but not necessary to ask.  i was just curious on how scarce they were.  it seems as soon as some come in they sell.  i find it fascinating at this price point.  ever the sceptic i wondered if it were true.


----------



## CDNinNYC

The SA who helped me yesterday seemed shocked (for lack of a better word) that they're flying out the store.  Apparently, they sold one earlier in the day, and mine had just come in.  It was still in all its packaging in the back.  Other SAs came up to us while I was looking it to ask my SA where he found it.  Made me think if I didn't get it, it would soon be out the door with someone else!

There is something about this bag that at first glance/touch, you don't want to let it go even with the high price point.

It was funny last night at the store.  I don't think that SA ever made such a fast sale on a bag.  He was trying to give me info on how the bag was made, blah, blah, blah, and I was like "Uhuh, uhuh, it had me at hello!"


----------



## annie9999

CDNinNYC said:


> The SA who helped me yesterday seemed shocked (for lack of a better word) that they're flying out the store.  Apparently, they sold one earlier in the day, and mine had just come in.  It was still in all its packaging in the back.  Other SAs came up to us while I was looking it to ask my SA where he found it.  Made me think if I didn't get it, it would soon be out the door with someone else!
> 
> There is something about this bag that at first glance/touch, you don't want to let it go even with the high price point.
> 
> It was funny last night at the store.  I don't think that SA ever made such a fast sale on a bag.  He was trying to give me info on how the bag was made, blah, blah, blah, and I was like "Uhuh, uhuh, it had me at hello!"


it took me months to make the decision.  but i know when i got mine they had two.  i took one and someone who was it the store took the other.   two tie dyes sold at the same time.  guess it's true.  they aren't sitting.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Here are some photos of #101...


----------



## CDNinNYC

Thanks for indulging me.


----------



## kw919

Oh my CDN - I am in love.   Congrats again - such a beauty!

I hope there is not really an inventory issue - I am emailing and calling today - I won't let the rain stop me!


----------



## sbelle

annie9999 said:


> i'm sure this i important to only me but the tie dye with pouch weighs 2.5 lb. the same as my medium ottone.
> .


 
I just weighed my romas and that's what they weigh!




_Note:  I just re-read that and thought people outside of tpf might not understand the whole weighing of handbags thing._


----------



## sbelle

#101 is a beauty!!


----------



## ReRe

annie9999 said:


> thanks again everyone.
> 
> i'm sure this i important to only me but the tie dye with pouch weighs 2.5 lb. the same as my medium ottone.
> 
> kw919- thanks for the complement on my cavalier.
> 
> rere- i guess it's hard or impossible to tell from my pictures but i felt the bag was overall darker that the other they had and the sample i originally saw. almost like the mineral and cigar portions were a graduated blend. the other possibility is that sometimes it takes me time to warm up to something new. i always loved the texture just felt it was too expensive and too much color for me. i still think it is too expensive and i don't think i would ever spend this much again but i love the texture and color. i felt it was something totally new and fresh- texture and color wise. but a comfortable weight and a style and size that i knew works for me. i wish i could explain it better.
> 
> i don't know if this makes any sense but i am oddly content. i won't say i'll never buy another bag but i don't think i'll buy another cabat. i feel my cabat collection is perfect.


 
annie I perfectly understand what you are saying.  I think the bag is darker than the pics I remember too, which caught me a bit off guard, I expected to distinctly see 3 colors, but am now happy with the blending and a "not too summery" feeling.


----------



## ReRe

ssc0619 said:


> #101 is a beauty!!


 
CDN this picture makes me swoon.  This is the way I wear mine, just love that Roma look.  I would bring the bag in to the store, given how close you are and talk to them about a repair and what would be involved.  I'm not sure I inspected mine well enough, but the great thing with this bag is its hard to imagine it showing dirt or wear and tear given the texture and color. I am so happy with it, especially now that the shock of the price is wearing off.  I have been carrying it everyday.  The other bags are getting no time at all.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*CDNinNYC - *I love looking at the pics of your tie-dye ... truly amazing!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats to all the tie dye owners!!! Love the new sig Annie9999. I had a little play with the large tie dye one just for fun today! I must say, I am now not scared of the large size cabat 

I also spoke to the SA in London and she said that they are selling very very well.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I took my reflet cabat to the Hermes meet today  I  it


----------



## kw919

ReRe, Annie, CDN and all the other tie-die owners - how does your tie-die look with black?  It seems like it would go well but good to hear the opinion of the experts before I take the plunge!   TIA


----------



## La Vanguardia

Sammyjoe said:


> I took my reflet cabat to the Hermes meet today  I  it



... outcast lol!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Hee hee  I know La Van! Its so good to see you in the BV section, you always have such great taste


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks! I have to say that after seeing pics here of reflet, that color beats A LOT of H colors!!! I wish I knew about it then when it was available and I would have grabbed a mini Cabat in a heartbeat. Oh, well ... there's still the A/W 2010-2011 colors for me to look forward to.


----------



## Sammyjoe

For sure, BV come out with amazing colours all the time La Van, you will defo find some stunners!!


----------



## ReRe

Goes great with black, I have a black boucle winter coat.  Check out my thread I show it with lots of neutrals from my wardrobe including black, beige, charcoal, taupey browns.


----------



## ReRe

Here it is on black, pale toast brown and beige. Love it best against this beige.


----------



## kroquet

Sammyjoe - I was hoping you would carry the Reflet to the meet!!   Off to look for some pics!!!


----------



## kw919

Thanks ReRe - I think that seals the deal- so decadent!


----------



## doloresmia

ladies and gents = bryan says only 14 more medium marshmellow cabats left in US.....


----------



## kw919

Too funny - I was just typing an email about that too - been emailing with Bryan today - 14 more tie die and only 31 PO cabats left in the US


----------



## doloresmia

kw919 - will you make it 13???? ack! i think i am going to regret not getting one myself, but i just cannot.


----------



## ReRe

Wow and the catalog hasn't come out yet.  Wonder if the other countries are selling as well.  KW919 please let us know!


----------



## kw919

I am close - have a bit of convincing to do  - I may have to drag DH to the BV store myself but I think I can make it happen!   :devil        Feels a little odd given it would only be my second BV but I think I can not pass up the opportunity!


----------



## doloresmia

here we go. these pix make me want to cry 

 Medium Ossidato & Medium Tie-Dye Cabat & Medium Matita


----------



## blueiris

*annie9999* and *CDNinNYC* - thanks for the photos, and enjoy!  They're splendid.

annie9999: Thanks for the report about the weight.  Weight can be a deal-breaker for me with bags, so I appreciate the information.


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> here we go. these pix make me want to cry
> 
> Medium Ossidato & Medium Tie-Dye Cabat & Medium Matita


 
and then of course, the pix that make me weep most of all


----------



## doloresmia

kw919 said:


> I am close - have a bit of convincing to do - I may have to drag DH to the BV store myself but I think I can make it happen! :devil Feels a little odd given it would only be my second BV but I think I can not pass up the opportunity!


 
do you need us to help you drag him in? hahahaha


----------



## blueiris

^^What is the matita material?  I've never heard of this one.


----------



## annie9999

*blueiris*- i think the matita cabat is vachette.  very beautiful but very heavy-

*deloresmia*- i don't want to make you weep but it is even more beautiful irl and the texture is tdf.


----------



## blueiris

annie9999 said:


> *blueiris*- i think the matita cabat is vachette. very beautiful but very heavy-


 
Thanks, annie9999.  That rules it out for me.


----------



## ReRe

doloresmia the 3rd picture of the tie dye is most like the color IRL.


----------



## doloresmia

please please stop talking to me ReRe, annie.... all these enabling voices in my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL

Big hugs to you tie dye ladies and gentlemen. i am horribly jealous. but i am done. can't you see?


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> Big hugs to you tie dye ladies and gentlemen. i am horribly jealous. but *i am done*. can't you see?


I think we had this before... but why ? When is THAT reveal coming ?


----------



## doloresmia

NicAddict said:


> I think we had this before... but why ? When is THAT reveal coming ?


 
my sweet friend, i said no more after my last birkin a couple months ago.


----------



## annie9999

doloresmia said:


> my sweet friend, i said no more after my last birkin a couple months ago.


that birkin is so beautiful and special.  i'm sure you are enjoying her very much.  she was much too special to pass up.


----------



## sweet rabbit

doloresmia said:


> here we go. these pix make me want to cry
> 
> Medium Ossidato & Medium Tie-Dye Cabat & Medium Matita



Amazing pictures!


----------



## sweet rabbit

My first cabat - in the sunlight.






With flash





Another one without flash





I was deliberating between the medium tie dye and the mini PO. IMHO, the tie dye and TDF but I wanted a metallic (for work) and preferably a mini. The SA was really nice and showed me the tie dye and the PO put against various dresses. Finally decided that the PO would be more suitable for my use. So here she is...
I am officially on a bag ban till 2011 (though DH does not believe me) but why am I thinking of my second cabat??? Cabats are terribly addictive.......And TFP is not helping. :girlwhack:


----------



## Juda

Congrats on an amazing cabat !!!!
I totally agree cabats are very addictive


----------



## Mid-

Juda said:


> Congrats on an amazing cabat !!!!
> *I totally agree cabats are very addictive*



*Juda*, I cannot believe you just said that! A subtle but definite enabling? from you??



*sweet rabbit*, congrats once again on your beautiful beautiful cabat!!


----------



## sbelle

OH *sweet rabbit* your pictures make me want a mini PO and I already have one!!


----------



## Mid-

annie9999 said:


> i don't know if this makes any sense but i am oddly content.  i won't say i'll never buy another bag but i don't think i'll buy another cabat.  i feel my cabat collection is perfect.



Oh, *annie*, it does make sense to me.  I think your cabat collection shows the essence of BV so beautifully.  Speaking of which, I'd love to see your cabat family pic, please?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Cabats are defo addicting!!Lol!! Congrats Sweet Rabbit!! Your PO is beautiful!!!


I have decided I am going to await the new F/W cabats and see what is available, if I am not 100% in love with any, I will rush and get the tie dye ( I can soo see myself having to do another reveal thread in 2011 about finding a tie dye cabat in somewhere like Africa or something )


----------



## Sammyjoe

Mid- said:


> Oh, *annie*, it does make sense to me. I think your cabat collection shows the essence of BV so beautifully. Speaking of which, I'd love to see your cabat family pic, please?


 
I second that, a family pic would be wonderful!!


----------



## Juda

Mid- said:


> *Juda*, I cannot believe you just said that! A subtle but definite enabling? from you??
> 
> 
> 
> *sweet rabbit*, congrats once again on your beautiful beautiful cabat!!



No enabling - I just want *sweet rabit* to be cautious 

*annie *- family pic


----------



## Mid-

Juda said:


> No enabling - I just want *sweet rabit* to be cautious



Ooohhh, then I must discipline myself for reading it as enabling.


----------



## sbelle

I think enabling has gotten a bad rap!


----------



## Sammyjoe

*


ssc0619 said:



			I think enabling has gotten a bad rap!
		
Click to expand...

* 
**


----------



## Sammyjoe

Juda said:


> No enabling - I just want *sweet rabit* to be cautious
> 
> *annie *- *family pic*


 
Perhaps from you too Juda


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> my sweet friend, i said no more after my last birkin a couple months ago.



Oops... the Vert Olive Barenia ? It's ... WOW... !!!


----------



## NicAddict

sweet rabbit said:


> *I am officially on a bag ban till 2011 *(though DH does not believe me) but why am I thinking of my second cabat??? Cabats are terribly addictive.......And TFP is not helping. :girlwhack:


Yay, another twin, come commiserate with me 
Gorgeous PO, I am jealous!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats on your amazing mini PO, sweet rabbit! I have it in the medium and have enjoyed it so much. It matches everything in the closet so beautifully and can not be destroyed. You will never regret this choice. 

Congrats again and enjoy!


----------



## Jellyblob

I have it in a medium too and it is a fantastic color!  You won't regret it! Congratulations!


----------



## CDNinNYC

kw919 said:


> Oh my CDN - I am in love.   Congrats again - such a beauty!
> 
> I hope there is not really an inventory issue - I am emailing and calling today - I won't let the rain stop me!



kw919, it sound like half of the US inventory for the mediums are still available.  I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## CDNinNYC

ssc0619 said:


> #101 is a beauty!!



Thank you ssc0619!



ReRe said:


> CDN this picture makes me swoon.  This is the way I wear mine, just love that Roma look.  I would bring the bag in to the store, given how close you are and talk to them about a repair and what would be involved.  I'm not sure I inspected mine well enough, but the great thing with this bag is its hard to imagine it showing dirt or wear and tear given the texture and color. I am so happy with it, especially now that the shock of the price is wearing off.  I have been carrying it everyday.  The other bags are getting no time at all.



ReRe, I think this is my favourite look for the cabat as well.  As suggested, I took 101 into BV yesterday afternoon and she got a little spa treatment done.  She's high maintenance, that 101.   It was done in no time, and while I was waiting, I got to people-watch clients trying on some gorgeous bags.

You're absolutely correct in that this bag should hide any wear and tear.  I wouldn't have found that little nic if I didn't have my camera on macro while taking some close-ups.

Can't wait to take her out but will have to wait until the weather improves somewhat.


----------



## CDNinNYC

La Vanguardia said:


> *CDNinNYC - *I love looking at the pics of your tie-dye ... truly amazing!



Thanks LV!



kw919 said:


> ReRe, Annie, CDN and all the other tie-die owners - how does your tie-die look with black?  It seems like it would go well but good to hear the opinion of the experts before I take the plunge!   TIA



kw919, I had my black winter coat on when I first looked at the bag and  thought it looked great.


----------



## doloresmia

sweet rabbit said:


> I was deliberating between the medium tie dye and the mini PO. IMHO, the tie dye and TDF but I wanted a metallic (for work) and preferably a mini. The SA was really nice and showed me the tie dye and the PO put against various dresses. Finally decided that the PO would be more suitable for my use. So here she is...
> I am officially on a bag ban till 2011 (though DH does not believe me) but why am I thinking of my second cabat??? Cabats are terribly addictive.......And TFP is not helping. :girlwhack:


 
congrats and welcome to the club!!! i think a few members would tell you they have babies!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Congrats *sweet rabbit* she's a beauty!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Congrats everyone on the beautiful cabats...I'm so glad that the thread I started a few years ago after my obsession has enabled hundreds of new purchases! Viva la Cabat!


----------



## annie9999

foxie-pooh said:


> Congrats everyone on the beautiful cabats...I'm so glad that the thread I started a few years ago after my obsession has enabled hundreds of new purchases! Viva la Cabat!


thanks foxie-pooh, and thanks for starting this thread.  
how have you been and how is that beautiful cabat?


----------



## foxie-pooh

I have been good! I'm glad that you got the tie dye...it looks beautiful! I was hoping to locate one for a friend before but the NY store was all sold out...maybe it just wasn't meant to be...I have to say though, nothing felt the same when my favorite SA left...please enjoy the bag in good health!


----------



## TDL

*annie9999*, *CDNinNYC* and *sweet rabbit *- congrats on your respective Cabats!  *Annie*, I especially love the combination of colors and weave pattern/positioning of your tie-dye!  Not too dark, not too light... just right! 

*doloresmia* (and Bryan) - thanks as always for the photos.  I've always wondered how the tie-dye would compare to the PO.  I haven't seen the former in medium.  And I'm thinking to myself that if ever I do get bit by the Cabat bug that I should get one of them (assuming they're still available).  One, not both! LOL!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*sweet rabbit - *Congratulations on your gorgeous PO Mini Cabat!

*Sammyjoe - *Same with me ... I think I'm going to wait for the A/W colors. I've been deliberating heavily between the anemone and lilac, but somehow, I can't make up my mind ... maybe because I'm not really so convinced of the colors. I'd really love to have a metallic and asked the SA if there's still a mini one available but I guess there are none to be found. Although, I need a black workhorse tote ... mmm ... maybe I'll end up getting a black one later lol!

Anyone know the length of the mini Cabat handles? Is it the same as the medium Cabat or PM/MM H Garden Party? Also, if I put a Macbook, will it fit? TIA


----------



## uclaboi

Congrats on getting the Cabats, *CDNinNYC* and *sweet rabbit*!  Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## uclaboi

*foxie* - there are plenty of tie-dye still.  let me know if you need a new SA.


----------



## Sammyjoe

La Vanguardia said:


> *sweet rabbit - *Congratulations on your gorgeous PO Mini Cabat!
> 
> *Sammyjoe - *Same with me ... I think I'm going to wait for the A/W colors. I've been deliberating heavily between the anemone and lilac, but somehow, I can't make up my mind ... maybe because I'm not really so convinced of the colors. I'd really love to have a metallic and asked the SA if there's still a mini one available but I guess there are none to be found. Although, I need a black workhorse tote ... mmm ... maybe I'll end up getting a black one later lol!
> 
> Anyone know the length of the mini Cabat handles? Is it the same as the medium Cabat or PM/MM H Garden Party? Also, if I put a Macbook, will it fit? TIA


 
Bryan in Hawaii may have a PO mini available? I know he had a few left, I know what you mean about the colour options, so many possibles, but not certains, but as soon as you see one you love, you will know and if you really like the style of the cabat, more and more will pop up within your collection, BV bring out great colours.

I dont know the handle drop for the mini, hopefully someone can let you know.
Thanks for starting the thread Foxie.


----------



## sweet rabbit

La Vanguardia said:


> *sweet rabbit - *Congratulations on your gorgeous PO Mini Cabat!
> 
> *Sammyjoe - *Same with me ... I think I'm going to wait for the A/W colors. I've been deliberating heavily between the anemone and lilac, but somehow, I can't make up my mind ... maybe because I'm not really so convinced of the colors. I'd really love to have a metallic and asked the SA if there's still a mini one available but I guess there are none to be found. Although, I need a black workhorse tote ... mmm ... maybe I'll end up getting a black one later lol!
> 
> Anyone know the length of the mini Cabat handles? Is it the same as the medium Cabat or PM/MM H Garden Party? Also, if I put a Macbook, will it fit? TIA



Here's a pic with my macbook inside. It's a perfect fit!


----------



## sweet rabbit

La Vanguardia: The handle drop (measured from the highest point of the handle to the top of the opening to the bag is 7 inches). Not sure about the handle drop for the medium. However, I did place the medium beside the mini in the store and the height appears to be identical (SA said the same too) but the mini is much longer.

Thanks to all for the compliments and sharing my joy!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*sweet rabbit -* Thanks so much for posting a pic with your Macbook and for measuring the handles. Now I'm really sold with the size of the mini Cabat.

*Update:*
I went to BV today after finishing a big project to get some fresh air lol! Of course they don't sell the mini size here but they had a lot of Cabats to try on such as tie dye, anemone, lilac, orchid, esperanza and the basic colors. I loved anemone but it was really heavy compared to the normal leather. It was also quite open on the top since the leather was stiff! The tie dye was TDF! 

Anyway, I also loved nero and it was great to compare it side by side with anemone and lilac (the colors I was initially thinking of). The medium size kind of works folded but I find the bottom too wide for my 4'10" height. In addition, the bag will even look bigger/bulkier once I stuff my junk in it lol! I think I might end up getting a nero if I don't find a metallic I like lol! The SAs said it's always good to start with a classic for my first Cabat. I tried to convince them to order me a mini but they said Tomas Maier wants to keep that size exclusive to Asia and Hawaii.

Oh, and since I had my thick down jacket on, it was great to know I can still carry the bag on my shoulder ... that is if the mini indeed has the same size handles. But sweet rabbit said they should be the same, or, at least, almost the same size.

Sorry for rambling and my long post lol!


----------



## blueiris

La Vanguardia said:


> *sweet rabbit -* Thanks so much for posting a pic with your Macbook and for measuring the handles. Now I'm really sold with the size of the mini Cabat.
> 
> *Update:*
> I went to BV today after finishing a big project to get some fresh air lol! Of course they don't sell the mini size here but they had a lot of Cabats to try on such as tie dye, anemone, lilac, orchid, esperanza and the basic colors. I loved anemone but it was really heavy compared to the normal leather. It was also quite open on the top since the leather was stiff! The tie dye was TDF!
> 
> Anyway, I also loved nero and it was great to compare it side by side with anemone and lilac (the colors I was initially thinking of). The medium size kind of works folded but I find the bottom too wide for my 4'10" height. In addition, the bag will even look bigger/bulkier once I stuff my junk in it lol! I think I might end up getting a nero if I don't find a metallic I like lol! The SAs said it's always good to start with a classic for my first Cabat. I tried to convince them to order me a mini but they said Tomas Maier wants to keep that size exclusive to Asia and Hawaii.
> 
> Oh, and since I had my thick down jacket on, it was great to know I can still carry the bag on my shoulder ... that is if the mini indeed has the same size handles. But sweet rabbit said they should be the same, or, at least, almost the same size.
> 
> Sorry for rambling and my long post lol!


 
I'm not sure if the handle drops are exactly the same on the mini and medium.  The medium might be a touch longer, but it could have been my imagination.  Or, maybe the handle length varied simply because each bag is hand made and will vary slightly from bag to bag.

Anyway, I carried my Barcelona PO mini the other day on my shoulder, and I was wearing a down coat.  I have plenty of arm clearance (I'm 5'2").  With one of my wool coats, I have to pull the straps over my shoulder to make it fit, but I think that's more because of the design of the coat than the handle length.

Have fun deciding on the color.  I really like lilac and seriously considered it in the medium, and nero is always a great choice, too.

If you are located outside US/Asia, then perhaps you can contact one of the Hawaii stores and see if you can buy the mini directly?  I purchased my Barcelona PO mini directly from Hawaii, and I had a terrific SA (who is well-known here), but I am in the US so it was rather easy for me.


----------



## annie9999

i have used nappa and vachette in the rain with no problem but always feel somewhat silly using such an expensive bag in inclement weather.  on the other hand i don't baby my bags and want to use them.  i won't carry a protective bag inside- don't want the extra weight.  

what do you do?


----------



## annie9999

thanks *foxie* and *tdl*-


----------



## ReRe

CDN in NYC--I am so curious, what did they do to the bag, did it remove the mark, I was thinking they might need to send it away.  Amazing and for that price you should be 100% happy.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Hi ReRe, luckily for me, the nic wasn't too big and BV has someone on sight in NYC to do repairs.  He put some conditioner on the mark and buffed it away.  I don't see anything there now.  I'd be happy to take some photos tomorrow once the sun is out to do a before and after if you'd like.  (Hopefully there's sun tomorrow after the downpour we had today!)


----------



## ReRe

Wow its great they could do that without sending it off, I'd hate to part with mine for a minute.  It stayed home today due to torrential rain. I'd love to see pics of the repair.


----------



## kw919

Sweet Rabbit - that mini PO is to die for - love it.  I also appreciate the picture with the mac as it is a great size reference - thanks!    Enjoy


----------



## kw919

I think the tie-dye count may be down to 13


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^  Woohoo!!!      Hope that means what I think it means!


----------



## LLANeedle

Somebody please clear up my confusion about PO.  I assumed that meant platino ossidato, the ambiguous metallic that sometimes looks silver and sometimes gold.  If that's the case I was told it's sold out and that only Barcelona (a burnished gold) is still available.  Yet, I see postings that PO is still around.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I always thought that Barcelona was also termed platino ossidato though I maybe wrong on that.


----------



## blueiris

LLANeedle said:


> Somebody please clear up my confusion about PO. I assumed that meant platino ossidato, the ambiguous metallic that sometimes looks silver and sometimes gold. If that's the case I was told it's sold out and that only Barcelona (a burnished gold) is still available. Yet, I see postings that PO is still around.


 
Barcelona, I think, is the official name (there were other Cabats with place names, such as the Veneziano). I think the color name is platino ossidato.

-EDITED TO ADD:  Yes, they are one and the same Cabat.  I just confirmed some info with the SA who sold me mine.  The name (not really a name, but how it is viewed at the stores) is "platino ossidato Barcelona Cabat."  Platino ossidato is the color, and Barcelona refers to the material, which is calfskin from Barcelona.  I didn't ask whether it was named in the series with the Veneziano or not.

When I mention my Cabat to my usual BV SAs, they refer to it as "the Barcelona," never by color name. I've been using Barcelona and PO interchangeably. The SA in Hawai'i who helped me buy my small/mini called it the "ossidato," but I think that's because that's how we refer to it on tPF.

I hope my understanding of this is correct.   I suppose Barcelona could be described as burnished gold, as you wrote. Because each one is unique, I'm sure they all vary a little bit. Mine is more like mixed and oxidized metals. It looks more golden when light hits it directly, and it looked more like mixed metals in filtered daylight.

-EDITED TO ADD: about availability, in the US (Hawai'i), there are no more minis.  There are still some medium and large sizes.


----------



## SCL

blueiris said:


> When I mention my Cabat to my usual BV SAs, they refer to it as "the Barcelona," never by color name. I've been using Barcelona and PO interchangeably.


 
My experience as well.  : )


----------



## ReRe

kw919 - DID YOU???


----------



## sweet rabbit

LLANeedle said:


> Somebody please clear up my confusion about PO. I assumed that meant platino ossidato, the ambiguous metallic that sometimes looks silver and sometimes gold. If that's the case I was told it's sold out and that only Barcelona (a burnished gold) is still available. Yet, I see postings that PO is still around.


 
Here in Singapore, my SA refers to it as "the Ossidato".


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

Could anyone tell me if Cabat bags are kept in stock at BV boutiques?  Or do they have to be 'sourced' throughout the country?

I had the chance to purchase a medium Cabat in NY last fall... I didn't do it and I've been regretting it ever since.  What are my chances of finding one, in either the classic colours or the new spring colours?  Is there a frenzy when the new collections are released or are they quite easy to get?
If a Cabat is too difficult to get ahold of, would a Parachute be a good alternative?  Thanks so much!


----------



## doloresmia

Cabat bags are indeed kept in stock at BV boutiques. Even if they are not at your specific boutique, it should not be a problem to find classic or current season colors. there are some colors - like orchid - that will probably go very fast. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## boxermom

*doloresmia* is right. I've seen Cabats in classic colors every time I've been in a BV shop, and usually a seasonal or special version. They will phone search for any other available colors.


----------



## kw919

Yikes - I did it

Gotta be honest - not sure I'm gonna keep her.    Got the ok from DH - then he saw it in person and said it's not me........


I really like it but he may have a point - guess you better be darn sure at that price point - have 1 day to decide before I have to return...to be continued


----------



## annie9999

kw919 said:


> Yikes - I did it
> 
> Gotta be honest - not sure I'm gonna keep her.    Got the ok from DH - then he saw it in person and said it's not me........
> 
> 
> I really like it but he may have a point - guess you better be darn sure at that price point - have 1 day to decide before I have to return...to be continued


sorry if the tie dye isn't for you.  there are many wonderful cabats so you are correct- at this price point you have to love it.  

i don't want to enable at all but it took me time to get to love.  i didn't force myself- i loved the texture from the beginning but took a while to get comfortable with the color for me.

if you don't love it send it back.  fall/ winter is coming out soon- don't stress over it.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I agree, great advice!


----------



## BagEssence

my copper mini just took the battering of it's young lifetime in HK.  my DD kept on dangling on it's handles when she gets upset....sob sob


----------



## ReRe

Don't be afraid to send it back if its not you, but curious to what you don't like.  I know for me it took me a long time to get over the price to really enjoy the bag.


----------



## kw919

Hi gals -you are all so supportive and just totally awesome - I have the feeling that I found my new hobby - will probably be the most expensive hobby ever.

ReRe -I actually really really love the tie- dye.  I agree with annie as the texture is just the best - the gals in my office are also drooling over it.   The problem is that the look is too far from my normal style and I am afraid that I will not always love it - that combined with the price point is enough for me to send it back (the BV folks won't be too happy but they have my $ regardless).    On the plus side I now have a healthy credit to spend in my favorite store - on the prowl again for my cabat!


----------



## SCL

It is a gorgeous bag, but it does have to feel right.  Have you tried the PO?  Both seriously grew on me.  And the one I was sure about is in the closet, lol.


----------



## kw919

Thanks scl - that is funny 

The PO is on my list - this time i will have to see it irl before pulling the plug


----------



## orchids

Well, I'm usually on the H-forum when I have time to hop on TPF, but thanks to all the enabling in this thread, and SCL, I have my first Cabat--medium PO.  I have to say I hadn't been drawn to the Cabat until I saw the PO IRL and then I couldn't get it out of my mind. Definitely think this could be the start of a bad habit!


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^  It's stunning orchids! Congrats!   It's amazing how each PO's colour looks so uniquely beautiful!


----------



## kw919

Wow Orchid - it is just beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## CDNinNYC

kw919, sorry to hear the tie-dye didn't work out for you but I'm glad you realized quickly enough it wasn't for you.  Can't wait to read what you go with instead!


----------



## bags4fun

Congrats *orchids*!  It is really a gorgeous bag!


----------



## kw919

The PO is on my list!   

I do love the enabling (i wonder how wrong it is to say that....)   :greengrin:


----------



## annie9999

congrats *orchids*.  i love the po.  it is an amazing bag.  please enjoy it and please post more pictures if you have time.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Woohoo! Congrats, *orchids* and welcome to the PO club! We are bag twins as I have the medium PO too and love it so much (I have been using her the past few days!). LOL! Your picture is gorgeous and makes me love mine even more. 

Enjoy her in the best of health! So happy for you! Congrats again!


----------



## orchids

Thank you so much! I think the DH is silently cursing this forum--LOL. Bad enough that I had an H-habit but adding BV to the mix is positively deadly. Thanks sammyjoe for the VIP organizer idea. I had gotten one last year for my other bags, but stopped using it after awhile; turns out that it works well for the Cabat since it has that drawstring closure on top to keep my wallet enclosed. I've been using the attached pouch for my Kindle--fits perfectly. Am thinking I need to get a few more pouches! Have much to learn about BV, but am looking forward to browsing more on here when I have time.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats Orchids!!!!!!!!! !!!
You have one of widest Hermes collections ever!!!!! It is fantastic that you love your PO, it is such a stunning bag 

With the Cabat pouches you can purchase more, also the BV outlets sometimes have them in stock so you can get them a bit cheaper than the usual store price 

The Cabat Wagon rolls on!! I  it


----------



## annie9999

*orchids*- i don't know where you are located but i saw the a number of pouches at the outlet.  woodbury-  also you can special order the pouches.  i love them and had one made in ostrich.  just something to think about.

does anyone know where to get the vip organizer?


----------



## sbelle

^^Neiman Marcus sells the VIP's.  I have several othre brands of organizers, but like the VIP's the best.  They are more expensive though.


----------



## annie9999

thanks ssc- do they have them on line?


----------



## Sammyjoe

annie9999 said:


> *orchids*- i don't know where you are located but i saw the a number of pouches at the outlet. woodbury- also you can special order the pouches. i love them and had one made in ostrich. just something to think about.
> 
> does anyone know where to get the vip organizer?


 
It was you Annie that showed the amazing pictures with the pouches!! They look so cool, all nicely sectioned!


----------



## annie9999

thanks found it-


----------



## annie9999

Sammyjoe said:


> It was you Annie that showed the amazing pictures with the pouches!! They look so cool, all nicely sectioned!


love the pouches and use the ostrich one every day but read a lot about the vip and thought i'd give it a try.  do you like it in your beautiful cabats?


----------



## Bichon Lover

Congrats *orchid   *I've never seen that color in person but every pic I've ever seen looks just gorgeous.  Enjoy.


----------



## orchids

annie9999 said:


> *orchids*- i don't know where you are located but i saw the a number of pouches at the outlet.  woodbury-  also you can special order the pouches.  i love them and had one made in ostrich.  just something to think about.
> 
> does anyone know where to get the vip organizer?



Oh rats, I'm on the West Coast. The idea of getting a few at outlet prices would be perfect.

Yes, the VIP organizer is available now on NM and they also come in leather now as well but it's a bit pricey at $165--would rather just get another pouch or an LV pouch for the same purpose. I love the look of the pouches better but I do like to reach in and grab things from my bag while in the car so having the liner pockets on the outside for my lipgloss and the center pocket for my wallet is handy. Plus, with two little kids, I don't always have time to re-zip things.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dvip%26_requestid%3D22388

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dvip%26_requestid%3D22388

Thank you BL, and thank you sammyjoe for the kind comments! My H collection is finally culled to where I'm pretty happy with what I have at the moment.


----------



## annie9999

orchids said:


> Oh rats, I'm on the West Coast. The idea of getting a few at outlet prices would be perfect.
> 
> Yes, the VIP organizer is available now on NM and they also come in leather now as well but it's a bit pricey at $165--would rather just get another pouch or an LV pouch for the same purpose. I love the look of the pouches better but I do like to reach in and grab things from my bag while in the car so having the liner pockets on the outside for my lipgloss and the center pocket for my wallet is handy. Plus, with two little kids, I don't always have time to re-zip things.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dvip%26_requestid%3D22388
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dvip%26_requestid%3D22388
> 
> Thank you BL, and thank you sammyjoe for the kind comments! My H collection is finally culled to where I'm pretty happy with what I have at the moment.


the woodbury outlet had them in several colors and discounted.  you could call and ask adam to email pictures.  but if you are happy with the way your bag is working then no need.  they seemed to have a good supply available.

thanks for the links.  i am so glad you are enjoying your cabat.


----------



## Mid-

Hello, *orchids*, welcome to the BV sanctuary and what a great first cabat you've picked! Thanks for sharing!!

Love your blog, btw!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

annie9999 said:


> love the pouches and use the ostrich one every day but read a lot about the vip and thought i'd give it a try. *do you like it in your beautiful cabats*?


 
Annie, I love my cabats, thanks so much!! I love them, that I used one at the recent H meet


----------



## orchids

annie9999 said:


> the woodbury outlet had them in several colors and discounted.  you could call and ask adam to email pictures.  but if you are happy with the way your bag is working then no need.  they seemed to have a good supply available.
> 
> thanks for the links.  i am so glad you are enjoying your cabat.


 

Thanks for the great tip annie! Turns out they do ship so I have one on the way. 

Thank you Mid-!


----------



## annie9999

orchids said:


> Thanks for the great tip annie! Turns out they do ship so I have one on the way.
> 
> Thank you Mid-!


that's fantastic *orchids*.  which color(s) did you get?  
did you say your kindle fits in one?  which kindle do you have- i have the original and i think it is a little too big.  that would be great if the kindle fit.


----------



## SCL

O!!!!!!  I am thrilled to be a cabat enabler!!!  And the PO is just fabulous!!!  My super favorite as well.  Ah!!!  Cheers to truffle fries and cabats...look forward to seeing you again.  ; )


----------



## orchids

Thanks SCL!! We will have to do that again definitely! 

annie, I got black! They also had dark brown and a color called noce. I have the first generation Kindle as well; I have to turn it so that the left margin is on the bottom of the pouch and then it fits perfectly. I can't put anything else in there, but by itself the Kindle fits in the pouch that came with the Cabat if I place it like that.


----------



## doloresmia

orchids - welcome to the bv side!!! love that beautiful thing!

kw919 - never fear, you will find the cabat for you. so many lovely ones these days.

hmmmm cabat pouches at the outlets???? i might have to call


----------



## orchids

Thanks doloresmia!


----------



## SCL

TG the east coast outlet is closed...I will not call cabazon, lol...


----------



## annie9999

orchids said:


> Thanks SCL!! We will have to do that again definitely!
> 
> annie, I got black! They also had dark brown and a color called noce. I have the first generation Kindle as well; I have to turn it so that the left margin is on the bottom of the pouch and then it fits perfectly. I can't put anything else in there, but by itself the Kindle fits in the pouch that came with the Cabat if I place it like that.


thanks *orchids*.


----------



## LoveThatThing

Hi ladies, I'm usually at the Goyard & H forums, but had falling in love with the BV cabats. Can anyone suggest a friendly/nice SA in NY boutique (I'm usually intimidated by cold faced SAs in some stores..)? I have a cabat acquired from *bay but was unsure of its authenticity that I'd like to find out. Of course to also check out more BV bags  Thanks!


----------



## CDNinNYC

ReRe said:


> Wow its great they could do that without sending it off, I'd hate to part with mine for a minute.  It stayed home today due to torrential rain. I'd love to see pics of the repair.



Hi ReRe,

sorry for the delay!  As promised, here is a before and after photo.


----------



## larrybird

I can not believe I just did this... I asked my SA to place my name on the list for my first Cabat.  Large in INK.  I can not wait.  I wanted orchad but thought ink could be used  more.  My husband is going to kill me.


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^  Woohoo!    Congrats!  What does the Ink colour look like?  I haven't seen it yet.

LOL  I know the feeling (re:  DH).  Maybe he won't notice.


----------



## Mid-

Oh, wow, *larrybird*, congratulations on your first cabat! I'm also curious about the actual colour "ink".  Did you see a sample or a pic? How would you describe the colour?

Gah, I am so with Sammyjoe. "Hurry up, BV!!"


----------



## ReRe

CDN - that is so cool that they can do this.


----------



## uclaboi

*orchids* - Congrats on getting the PO Barcelona Cabat!  It is so easy to wear.  I've been using mine for 2 weeks straight.

*CDNinNYC* - Looks like new!  It's good to know that the Nuvolato will be easy to take care of.  Have you use it, yet?  I still haven't.  It is still in the dust bag...


----------



## ReRe

I have worn mine almost everyday since I got it.


----------



## annie9999

uclaboi said:


> *orchids* - Congrats on getting the PO Barcelona Cabat!  It is so easy to wear.  I've been using mine for 2 weeks straight.
> 
> *CDNinNYC* - Looks like new!  It's good to know that the Nuvolato will be easy to take care of.  Have you use it, yet?  I still haven't.  It is still in the dust bag...


i still have not worn mine.  i think once i start i will use it every day.  it always takes me a long time to integrate a new bag.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Mid- said:


> Oh, wow, *larrybird*, congratulations on your first cabat! I'm also curious about the actual colour "ink". Did you see a sample or a pic? How would you describe the colour?
> 
> Gah, I am so with Sammyjoe. *"Hurry up, BV*!!"


 
 Totally Mid!!! One day, one day soon  every morning, I log onto to this section hoping for news!! Larrybird to echo mid, did you see a swatch or was the colour name so beautiful to you it has presented you with your first cabat Welcome to the Cabat club!!!


----------



## CDNinNYC

uclaboi said:


> *orchids* - Congrats on getting the PO Barcelona Cabat!  It is so easy to wear.  I've been using mine for 2 weeks straight.
> 
> *CDNinNYC* - Looks like new!  It's good to know that the Nuvolato will be easy to take care of.  Have you use it, yet?  I still haven't.  It is still in the dust bag...



I haven't used mine yet either.  It's probably just in my head, but it seems too dreary out to wear it.


----------



## Juda

Sammyjoe said:


> Totally Mid!!! One day, one day soon  *every morning, I log onto to this section hoping for news!! *Larrybird to echo mid, did you see a swatch or was the colour name so beautiful to you it has presented you with your first cabat Welcome to the Cabat club!!!





I finally joined the floppy cabats owners (not only with a medium cabat but also with a large), and with a lot of 
That was expected based on my anti-floppiness stand


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ welcome aboard Juda!!! Your collection is


----------



## foxie-pooh

Congrats *orchids* on the fabulous PO!


----------



## designergoods

LoveThatThing said:


> Hi ladies, I'm usually at the Goyard & H forums, but had falling in love with the BV cabats. Can anyone suggest a friendly/nice SA in NY boutique (I'm usually intimidated by cold faced SAs in some stores..)? I have a cabat acquired from *bay but was unsure of its authenticity that I'd like to find out. Of course to also check out more BV bags  Thanks!


 
Hi, I have worked with Joe...very friendly, not pushy


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^  Yes, and Jeffrey and Olivier too.


----------



## sweet rabbit

I am thinking of getting a lanyard to tie around the handles of my mini PO to keep it less open. Does anyone use a lanyard for such purpose? I am wondering whether I should get a lanyard in a contrasting colour, eg orchid. Ideas anyone?


----------



## annie9999

i use the lanyard for my keys but to use it to close the cabat is a good idea.
how would you do it?


----------



## castorny

INK CABAT?

I need more details on this one.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Is it still possible to locate a medium tie dye? I'm getting a feeling that they're getting nearly impossible to find at this point...


----------



## eotc888

Finally! a group of like minded people who are just in love with the cabat! I've spent a few hours reading every single reply in this thread and wow! everybody knows their cabat well indeed. I am preparing to finally own a cabat but am wondering, do anyone knows whether it is *significantly* cheaper to get a cabat in Europe i.e UK or Italy VS the US or it is just *marginally* cheaper? And where in the US would you get the most selection of cabat? NYC perhaps?  Every single cents counts....


----------



## doloresmia

foxie-pooh said:


> Is it still possible to locate a medium tie dye? I'm getting a feeling that they're getting nearly impossible to find at this point...


 
hello my friend, i just asked bryan the same question. he said there are 8 left in the US. the large is sold out in the US


----------



## doloresmia

eotc888 said:


> Finally! a group of like minded people who are just in love with the cabat! I've spent a few hours reading every single reply in this thread and wow! everybody knows their cabat well indeed. I am preparing to finally own a cabat but am wondering, do anyone knows whether it is *significantly* cheaper to get a cabat in Europe i.e UK or Italy VS the US or it is just *marginally* cheaper? And where in the US would you get the most selection of cabat? NYC perhaps? Every single cents counts....


 
hi there - there is a thread in the bv shopping forum about prices in different countries. from what i remember switzerland is the most expensive place to get bv. due to the low value of the dollar you might be better off buying a cabat and getting it shipped to friend in a no sales tax state.


----------



## foxie-pooh

doloresmia said:


> hello my friend, i just asked bryan the same question. he said there are 8 left in the US. the large is sold out in the US



Great! Thank you so much. I know who to contact now


----------



## uclaboi

^Get it while you can!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

go go go..


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> hello my friend, i just asked bryan the same question. he said there are 8 left in the US. the large is sold out in the US


 
And why were you wanting to know, Ms. *deloresmia*?


----------



## eotc888

Thanks Deloresmia! Read the shopping thread...Very interesting indeed. Am wondering, I read in one of the thread that apparently BV don't or avoids servicing your cabat if it is of a seasonal colour rather than their classics. Have you any of you experienced that? or it's just planted....


----------



## PorscheGirl

eotc888 said:


> Thanks Deloresmia! Read the shopping thread...Very interesting indeed. Am wondering, I read in one of the thread that apparently BV don't or avoids servicing your cabat if it is of a seasonal colour rather than their classics. Have you any of you experienced that? or it's just planted....



I had an older cabat serviced. It's in a color they not longer make, and it certainly was not an issue.


----------



## ReRe

Wow down to 8 tie dye.  It appears they will be sold out before the catalog arrives.  Anyone else considering a cabat, I love to hear your stories.


----------



## kw919

Just got the updated figure .......6


----------



## ReRe

Wow, guess if anyone is on the fence, now would be the time.  That number is moving down quickly. Doloresmia?????


----------



## CDNinNYC

Doloresmia, any chance one of those two sold today was to you?


----------



## BookerMoose

Yeah *doloresmia* - why do you know this?  And *kw919* - why do you have the updated number as of today...


----------



## kw919

Looking out for my gals ?


----------



## Kristinelooi

I am in a cabat dilemma! I have been holding back cos I cannot decide which colour. Size-wise - it is a medium or large for me. But I cannot seem to decide on the colour. Should I get the classic Ebano or go for the seasonal colours? The Orchid took my breath away the first time I saw it IRL, but am afraid of making a hasty decision. Here's what I have:
Nero Medium Veneta, Colonial Frame bag, Tea Roma & purse in Elephant.

What should I do? I will use the cabat as my work bag interchangebly with my Roma. Should I wait for the next season or go for this season's yummy colours? Please help.


----------



## annie9999

i think you can't go wrong with an ebano cabat.  however, you have to love it.  it is a lot of money so take your time and if you can go to bv and spend some time with the colors that is best.  i am sorry i cannot be more helpful but color is so individual depending on your tastes and wardrobe.


----------



## kw919

Hi Kristinelooi - I can only speak from my own experience - I personally prefer the classics - I love the seasonals but I almost always end up buying the classics.    

Because I was worried about availability my first cabat purchase was not a classic - it stressed me out so much I returned it for a classic (I know - revel coming soon  ).   Now that I have my classic taken care of I feel I can branch out.

I agree - take your time - and don't let availbility fears affect your decision  - in the end you will end up with the right bag - I am so excited for you!


----------



## annie9999

kw919 said:


> Hi Kristinelooi - I can only speak from my own experience - I personally prefer the classics - I love the seasonals but I almost always end up buying the classics.
> 
> Because I was worried about availability my first cabat purchase was not a classic - it stressed me out so much I returned it for a classic (I know - revel coming soon  ).   Now that I have my classic taken care of I feel I can branch out.
> 
> I agree - take your time - and don't let availbility fears affect your decision  - in the end you will end up with the right bag - I am so excited for you!


sorry about what you returned but can't wait for your reveal and glad you are happy and not stressed.  when a purchase causes too much stress something isn't right.  

when is the reveal?


----------



## kw919

Hi annie9999 - still waiting for my delivery


----------



## Kristinelooi

Thanks for the honest advice. I guess alot of the stress was due to my fear of regret. Afraid that I will miss out. As you
have rightly pointed out it is alot of money and I should take my time.


----------



## kw919

Hi all -  I finally have my reveal - I tend to be a low profile person so I hope you don't mind that I do it here....


----------



## Bottega-Veneta

Nero and Ebo are made every year (500 a year worldwide for Medium)
So those will most likely always be in stock

There are still Ossidato, Cobalt Blue, Noce, Lilac, Orchid, All the Cruise 2009/2010 Cabats, Etc available in the US
But once they sell out, its only available for special order.

But when you put in a special order request, they usually search if that specific bag is in stock "world wide" and if its available, you only pay the original price, and not the mark up price of a Special Order


----------



## annie9999

kw919 said:


> Hi all -  I finally have my reveal - I tend to be a low profile person so I hope you don't mind that I do it here....


can't wait for this reveal.  i think you should do your reveal wherever you feel comfortable- just post lots of pictures and congratulations.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats, kw919 on your purchase! I can't wait to see it too! Bring it on and congrats again!


----------



## LLANeedle

There's an almost new noce cabat on malleries.com


----------



## Baggiana

^I think that the large rather than the medium.


----------



## kw919

I guess I have a story to tell here - some of it has been told before...........here is my first offering   (sorry wish I knew how to make this bigger)


----------



## kw919

As some of you read I returned my first cabat and got this lovely nero instead - I love how classic it is - love the floppy nature and it smells soooo good 


And I just had to have something in orchid - this was the perfect fit for me - the first is with a flash - the second pic is without


----------



## doloresmia

KW919- congrats on such a classic beauty and love that you have a great pop of color in the orchid for inside! that must make you happy when you open your cabat!


----------



## kw919

Thanks doloresmia - I love the pop of color just as I love that I can now actually find my wallet in my purse


----------



## kw919

And then I do have a confession


----------



## SCL

Congratulations!


----------



## kw919

My DH got really tired of hearing about my first regret ......and valentines day is this weekend - we never give gifts for V-Day


----------



## kw919

Here she is:


----------



## sbelle

There's more???


----------



## ReRe

Wonderful selections!


----------



## kw919

To say the least I am thrilled - now it feels right -  I feel a bit crazy about how this all came about but now that I have my lovely nero this feels better - not to mention my DH  insisting (not sure if it was because he really wanted me to have it or could not listen to one more word about it )  

This is #222     

........and according to the lovely Bryan as of this afternoon there are 7 left in the US


----------



## SCL

Nice!!!!!!!  Big congratulations!!!!


----------



## kw919

Here is my cabat family - I feel so very spoiled and lucky to have 2 new cabats - I need to admire from afar for quite some time!


----------



## kw919

Thanks all!!!      ReRe  - this reveal was for you


----------



## Bichon Lover

*kw*  Everything is soooo beautiful.   You are one lucky girl.   Oh, how will you decide which one to play with and for how long!!!!!

I saw the burnt marshmallow today in SF and it was gorgeous and much softer and malleable they I ever would have expected.  Enjoy all your goodies.


----------



## annie9999

congratulations.  we are bag twins- i love my nero and use it all the time.  i still haven't used my tie dye but just love it.  i know you will feel the same.  it is great to have a classic and your tie dye.  the cabat is a fabulous bag.  i know you will love it.

congratulations again and use them in good health and happiness.


----------



## ReRe

OH MY GOD.  I can't believe you got them both, you must do a separate reveal and tell us how you got BOTH.  They would be my two picks, if I had 2.  I thought you got the marshmallow and returned it in favor of the nero.  I am so excited for you.


----------



## sbelle

Superb reveal!!!  Love everything!!


----------



## ReRe

Your hubby deserves a giant hug for Valentine's Day and here I was feeling a bit sad that you had given up the marshmallow for the nero.  This is so exciting.


----------



## ReRe

So did you send the burnt marshmallow back, get the nero, then reorder the marshmallow???  You know we live vicariously through all the details.  I'm holding onto my bag just waiting for them.


----------



## kw919

Never been a huge valentines day fan but I think I may have to change my stance  

BL- I've been using my nero the past few days but I can not let the tie-dye sit - the weather is going be be great this weekend and she will get some serious air time.   It will be interesting to see which one gets more use - I'm afraid I will never use my other bags again   (hope the SF trip was good - I see you have a pending reveal!) 

Thanks again ReRe - and you have such constraint - I always have to take my new bags for at least a test drive


----------



## ReRe

I only let mine sit for a couple of weeks, but since Xmas I have carried it just about everyday. I'll be interested to see which one gets more use.  Are you at all partial to one over the other?

BL what did you buy?


----------



## SCL

Note to self...tie-dye must get out...


----------



## kw919

Oh - sorry got confused ReRe & SCL - that restraint one was for you SCL.

I did send the tie-dye back - It was sad but for me was the right thing to do given that I carry very classic bags and it did not feel right as my first cabat.  I had a whopping store credit and now way was I going to let that sit...well it did for a week or so because I was so sick but I ordered the nero cabat and the orchid wallet and that was very satisfying.  After all that was still left with a healthy store credit (thats a statement).   DH was exposed to my constant die-dye talk and finally insisted that I get it (again) for V- day.       Crazy story - feels crazier than it reads - but I feel more than complete now!

ReRe- I am just so in awe that I have both right now I can't figure out if I have a favorite


----------



## doloresmia

KW919 - now that is the kind of bag story we can appreciate here! congratulations!!!! what a great DH you have!


----------



## LLANeedle

*kw919*, it might be a crazy story but it's a good one!  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats KW919  You have 2 stunning cabats!! Enjoy them in great health!! You have a fantastic DH!!


----------



## ReRe

Its funny how different we are but can sometimes come back to the same conclusions.  When I went in search of my first cabat (i'm saying first for BL, if I said only she would chastise me) I wanted really unique, even though like you kw919 I am a much more classic kind of of girl, my previous favorites my ruggiada totes were in the classic colors, moro and nero, but I guess the ruggiada gave it a bit of a twist.  And although I wanted unique, I didn't want a bright color, so the neutral colors of the marshmallow gave me my unique bag with classic neutral type colors.  As much as I adore black bags, I wasn't craving my first cabat to be nero.  I do think if I get another nero though would be high up on the list.  Your deliberation was almost the opposite.  I'm so glad you didn't wait too long and your marshmallow was still there to get back.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Wowwee! Congrats on your very lovely nero and tie-dye cabats, *kw919*! What a wonderful DH you have. Enjoy them in the best of health! Congrats again!


----------



## doloresmia

SCL said:


> Note to self...tie-dye must get out...


 
if i had one i would be  how can you resist???? or are you finding PO is more your thing?


----------



## bags4fun

*kw919* that is so great that you got 2 bags that you love!


----------



## SCL

doloresmia said:


> if i had one i would be  how can you resist???? or are you finding PO is more your thing?



Perhaps it was the rain?  Okay...PO stays home today and either TD or other takes a whirl...


----------



## NicAddict

I saw the Paille Shiny Calf Cabat (Large) in Zurich.. it is the one that makes the sound of a straw bag... lovely (and it is still there at the boutique...)

They also had a medium and a uomo Tie Dye Cabat...


----------



## bags4fun

Are you trying to make us believe that you went home empty handed?  Come on now Nic!


----------



## kw919

Hey Nic  - do tell.............


----------



## Sammyjoe

Is anyone going to consider getting one of the Cabats for A/W 2010???

So far I have seen the dark blue - poss called Ink and dark green - poss called Bottle!!


----------



## NicAddict

Did you see them IRL ?
I doubt I will go for any... nothing is screaming at me 'come and get me'...
Might go find me a 35cm Etoupe Birkin instead to bridge me to the next wave of Cabats


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I have not seen any irl, you know London always the last to know  I am looking forward to seeing the full cabat range for 2010 A/W.


----------



## kw919

No A/W 2010 cabats for me  - luckily they do not appeal to me  - now if they intro a new metallic I may have the sell the family on the benefits of Top Ramen


----------



## SCL

Sammyjoe said:


> Is anyone going to consider getting one of the Cabats for A/W 2010???
> 
> So far I have seen the dark blue - poss called Ink and dark green - poss called Bottle!!



Yes!!!  LOVE the dark, deep colors...


----------



## Kristinelooi

Can you describe the dark blue color for the F/W 2010?


----------



## NicAddict

Kristinelooi said:


> Can you describe the dark blue color for the F/W 2010?


this might give you an idea:

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...-post-pics-discuss-546986-8.html#post14207168


----------



## bags4fun

The dark green is very pretty!
*Nic*, I love the Etoupe Birkin too.  With GHW it would be droolworthy!


----------



## doloresmia

SCL said:


> Perhaps it was the rain? Okay...PO stays home today and either TD or other takes a whirl...


 
no sign of rain today! report back dear!


----------



## ReRe

If I get a birkin it would be black or etoupe.


----------



## bags4fun

All the sudden I am having a strong desire to clear out my closet and only wear black, brown, gray, and taupe with all my fab Hermes scarves!  I guess that is the French thing to do.  And an Etoupe Birkin would be just the thing.  Of course I have plenty of BV's that would look smashing as well!


----------



## NicAddict

ReRe said:


> If I get a birkin it would be black or etoupe.



good choices ReRe...

Love my black Birkin so much I think it needs an Etoupe sister


----------



## ReRe

Now I know how frustrated you ladies in Canada must be.  I am looking for a scarf which is definitely available in Montreal Holt Renfrew but they will not deliver to the States, so bummed out.


----------



## Sammyjoe

SCL said:


> Yes!!! LOVE the dark, deep colors...


 
 Its going to be fun seeing what is available!!


----------



## Kristinelooi

Omg!


----------



## ladyhermes

Am new to BV and in love with the orcid color anyone seen a cabat in orcid one lately?


----------



## doloresmia

ladyhermes said:


> Am new to BV and in love with the orcid color anyone seen a cabat in orcid one lately?


 
ladyH they are in the US BV stores now, so assume Europe BV stores have them too. 

orchid is a good color to love!


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> ladyH they are in the US BV stores now, so assume Europe BV stores have them too.
> 
> orchid is a good color to love!


Was available in Zurich last Saturday (along with Anemone and the Esperanza)


----------



## LoveThatThing

I'm dying for a PO cabat in medium, but it's a bit out of my price range ($7k for the med right?) was looking at the Noce in Vachette from the catalog, love how the leather has gorgeous color variation (is it like the H Vache Naturale?), but the color is too similar to the gold togo birkin I have...need to see it IRL.. Was also looking through the Purseblog, and saw the Lilac cabats, I know it came out some time ago, will I have any chance to find one w/o going through the SO?!...


----------



## TDL

^^^^ *LoveThatThing* - the medium PO is US$5900 plus tax.  I think you can still find Lilac Cabats at the stores.  You may want to email bv.luxury@gmail.com for help in case you don't have a regular SA.  And BTW, don't be fooled by the Noce Vachette photo on the catalog.  It looks nowhere like that IRL and it was all due to the magic of runway lighting.  

Have you carried a vachette Cabat before?  It is damn heavy!  I was also looking at the medium Nero Vachette while in Hawaii and there is a very noticeable difference between it and the PO (which is already 1 lb heavier than the normal nappa).  I can't imagine the weight when I start putting my stuff in it.  It's a workout by itself and you may need to get extra insurance for your shoulders.


----------



## LoveThatThing

ahhhh, thanks *TDL*! that's good news about the price of the PO cabat and Lilac cabats may still be available  No I haven't seen Vachette Cabats IRL, but it sounds like enough burden already, and no wonder the pic from the runway look so different and sparkly comparing to some member's Noce bags..hmmm gotta do more thinking about it then..


----------



## annie9999

TDL said:


> ^^^^ *LoveThatThing* - the medium PO is US$5900 plus tax.  I think you can still find Lilac Cabats at the stores.  You may want to email bv.luxury@gmail.com for help in case you don't have a regular SA.  And BTW, don't be fooled by the Noce Vachette photo on the catalog.  It looks nowhere like that IRL and it was all due to the magic of runway lighting.
> 
> *Have you carried a vachette Cabat before?  It is damn heavy!  I was also looking at the medium Nero Vachette while in Hawaii and there is a very noticeable difference between it and the PO (which is already 1 lb heavier than the normal nappa).  I can't imagine the weight when I start putting my stuff in it. * It's a workout by itself and you may need to get extra insurance for your shoulders.



vachette is really heavy.  glad to hear that the po is noticeably lighter than vachette.


----------



## NicAddict

so... are there any PO's left ???


----------



## Baggiana

^There is probably one with your name on it, Nic!


----------



## sweet rabbit

annie9999 said:


> i use the lanyard for my keys but to use it to close the cabat is a good idea.
> how would you do it?


 
Annie9999, so sorry. Realised that you responded to my post and I didn't get back. The SA demonstrated how you can tie the lanyard around both handles (on one end of the handles) so that the bag is not as open. You will then have to slip things into the bag from the side further away from the lanyard. The idea is that you will not have to untie the lanyward each time you need to take things out if your bag. Maybe you can try it with the lanyard you have.


----------



## TDL

NicAddict said:


> so... are there any PO's left ???


 
Yes, Nic... and they're waiting for you! 

2 left in Hawaii and I think a total of 20-25 in the US (I don't know the exact number of the latter but you can PM Bryan).  Malaysia has one piece left.  UK is sold out (I recall someone saying this before).


----------



## NicAddict

Baggiana said:


> ^There is probably one with your name on it, Nic!





TDL said:


> Yes, Nic... and they're waiting for you!
> 
> 2 left in Hawaii and I think a total of 20-25 in the US (I don't know the exact number of the latter but you can PM Bryan).  Malaysia has one piece left.  UK is sold out (I recall someone saying this before).



Whahaha, where is the subtlety ? This is just plain hardcore enabling 
First Korquet, now you too... where will this end ?

I am just curious how different it is from my Reflet but each time I see pictures I tend to care less and less..

Could there possibly be one in San Francisco.....??


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^

If there is it's in the back because there wasn't one on display.  The burnt marshmallow was, along with it's fringed friend.


----------



## NicAddict

Bichon Lover said:


> ^^^^
> 
> If there is it's in the back because there wasn't one on display.  The burnt marshmallow was, along with it's fringed friend.


So I am safe


----------



## LoveThatThing

While I was looking at the older threads comparing the Ottone and PO colors, and found this thread ??Ottone Cabat for sale at Italy Station, I was very surprised this bag hasn't sold since the post from Jan, so I took the chance and bought it  couldn't resist the price and the large size Cabat in Ottone !!! I was so close to order the PO in medium size after seeing the gorgeous pics from the owners!

I was so excited about the Ottone cabat and had the chance to go the Woodbury BV outlet this weekend, and bought a beautiful lilac (w/snakeskin as the SA told me) wallet and a lanyard?? (color looks like PO or Peltro..not sure) Also tried on the Maxi Veneta, and never thought the style would suit me, but I was so in love with the size and the elegant simplicity by it !!! It'll be my next bag ! and for now I'm finally an official BV owner!


----------



## annie9999

congratulations *lovethatthing*- the cabat in ottone is fabulous.  i have had mine for 2 years and still love it.  mine is a medium but i had looked at the large and loved it in a large.  i think the texture of the ottone really suits the large size.  congrats on your outlet purchases.  they are really nice and helpful at woodbury.  not to mention less expensive which always helps.

i just recently got a maxi veneta from woodbury and love it.  i think the cabat and maxi veneta are great styles.

enjoy and can't wait for your reveals-


----------



## ReRe

LoveThatThing can you please post pictures of your cabat.


----------



## ReRe

Possibly your lilac colored wallet was Old Petra??? Old Petra is a lavendar color, peltro is a silver.


----------



## livethelake

the last thing I need is another bag obsession so I'm tip toeing in to this thead...

Question - I've spent several hours today looking at pictures of orchid bags...Some pics (including those on the BV website) make the color look very vibrant, similar to Balenciaga magenta or Hermes cyclamen in epsom leather...But in reading some of the threads about Orchid, it's described as a deep/subtle color.

If, in person, the Orchid cabat looks like it does on the BV site, I don't think I can resist...

Can anyone help?  What does the color look like?


----------



## LoveThatThing

ReRe said:


> LoveThatThing can you please post pictures of your cabat.



*ReRe*, I just ordered the cabat, so it's not here yet, I will post pics when it gets here. The color of the wallet is almost identical to the Lilac Venetas in the store, the snakeskins are the same color as well (I found the care card that says the wallet is deerskin, that's cervo?, and the not sure if it's a lanyard, but maybe could be a long mobile strap?) but is def. metallic silver with some brownish color... so hard to explain, there's one in Ottone too. Even DH loved the color of the wallet and the strap and he's usually not very into those things...

*Annie9999*, thank you and I will def. do a reveal when it arrives ^^^^^


----------



## sbelle

livethelake said:


> If, in person, the Orchid cabat looks like it does on the BV site, I don't think I can resist...
> 
> Can anyone help? What does the color look like?


 
*livethelake*--I just saw this cabat in NYC on Thursday and imo, the orchid color in a cabat is accurately represented on the website.  The cabat color did not look as bright to me as the montaigne style looks in orchid on the website --the 4th box over on top left.  However, I only looked at it for a couple of minutes because something else caught my attention.

There are others here in BV who have spent more time with the orchid cabat.  I am sure they'll pop in soon!


----------



## livethelake

sbelle - Thank You


----------



## doloresmia

livethelake said:


> sbelle - Thank You


 
good luck NOT being obsessed, hoping for an orchid cabat in your future! here are some very accurate depictions if you like from our sm in hawaii. welcome to the BV side!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

A report on cabat availability in the US from our friend in Hawaii - for planning purposes of course.......

Medium Marshmellow - Only 3 left
Medium Ossidato - 23 
Mini Lilac - 3 
Mini Orchid - 7


----------



## ReRe

Was the medium ossidata a run of 500 and when was it originally released?


----------



## livethelake

doloresmia said:


> A report on cabat availability in the US from our friend in Hawaii - for planning purposes of course.......
> 
> Medium Marshmellow - Only 3 left
> Medium Ossidato - 23
> Mini Lilac - 3
> Mini Orchid - 7


 
and for those keeping a count of the Large Orchid cabas availability, subtract 1


----------



## doloresmia

livethelake said:


> and for those keeping a count of the Large Orchid cabas availability, subtract 1


 

OMG!!! congratulations!!! looking forward to your reveal! i am really excited for you. hope you love it.


----------



## sbelle

livethelake said:


> and for those keeping a count of the Large Orchid cabas availability, subtract 1


 

We must have a reveal!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## livethelake

Thanks doloresmia.   The color is sooo me I couldn't help myself.  I just pray that the Orchid Cabas isn't a gateway bag, I can't succumb to another bag addiction


----------



## livethelake

sbelle said:


> We must have a reveal!! Can't wait!!


 
You realize I hold you partiallly responsible for/credited with (pick one) this purchase.


----------



## doloresmia

livethelake - we will pray for your addiction


----------



## SCL

Not sure about BV as gateway.  For me, the cabats multiply like rabbits...


----------



## jelts

Ack! Doloresmia! That Orchid Cabat is gorgeous! What a temptation....


----------



## Bichon Lover

livethelake said:


> Thanks doloresmia.   The color is sooo me I couldn't help myself. * I just pray that the Orchid Cabas isn't a gateway bag, I can't succumb to another bag addiction*





  Good luck with that. :greengrin:


----------



## bags to die for

I'm sneaking in here from the H subforum to ask your opinions on buying a cabat.

I got rid of a 35cm birkin because of its weight and no shoulder carry option. 
Would a medium cabat feel like eg somewhere between a canvas/toile garden party and a 35cm leather Kelly? I'm sorry to be so specific but there's no BV store where I live and it's hard figuring it out.

Thanks!


----------



## SCL

Hmmm...I have carried all but direct comparisons are difficult...  The cabat works so much better than a 35 cm birkin for me.  I carried a leather garden party for a short time for work.  I want to say the cabat is heavier than the leather garden party (and a little wider in proportion?).  I am not sure it is much different than the birkin in weight, but I find the handles to be much more comfortable and long enough for shoulder wear (although I do arm carry it most of the time).


----------



## thedseer

doloresmia said:


> A report on cabat availability in the US from our friend in Hawaii - for planning purposes of course.......
> 
> Medium Marshmellow - Only 3 left
> Medium Ossidato - 23
> Mini Lilac - 3
> Mini Orchid - 7



anyone know the price for the mini orchid and mini lilac?


----------



## TankerToad

livethelake said:


> and for those keeping a count of the Large Orchid cabas availability, subtract 1


 Oh Congrats to you, my good friend.
D has been trying to lure me to the Cabat side. Do let us know how you love this. Looking forward to pictures, my dear!!


----------



## TankerToad

SCL said:


> Hmmm...I have carried all but direct comparisons are difficult... The cabat works so much better than a 35 cm birkin for me. I carried a leather garden party for a short time for work. I want to say the cabat is heavier than the leather garden party (and a little wider in proportion?). I am not sure it is much different than the birkin in weight, but I find the handles to be much more comfortable and long enough for shoulder wear (although I do arm carry it most of the time).


 Thanks for this info~I had just pmed you~~I have been wondering as well!!


----------



## BagEssence

*Bags to die for*   I was torn between getting SB II or the new paille cabat.  I have a copper cabat already.  Cabat has definitely served me well, eventhough it's possibly quite heavy in terms of the material (goatskin), but it's really durable.  The calf skin cabat are really really light.  The question still stands, should I get a shoulder Birkin or another cabat????   aaahhhh, hellppp


----------



## BagEssence

*SCL*  Have you tried the SB II?  how does it fare compare to cabat?


----------



## sbelle

livethelake said:


> You realize I hold you partiallly responsible for/credited with (pick one) this purchase.


 
Hang around here a bit longer and you will see that nothing is ever my fault!!


----------



## bags to die for

SCL said:


> Hmmm...I have carried all but direct comparisons are difficult... The cabat works so much better than a 35 cm birkin for me. I carried a leather garden party for a short time for work. I want to say the cabat is heavier than the leather garden party (and a little wider in proportion?). I am not sure it is much different than the birkin in weight, but I find the handles to be much more comfortable and long enough for shoulder wear (although I do arm carry it most of the time).


 
Thanks! I'm wondering if I should start with a mini sized Cabat and see how that goes . I've only ever had a medium Veneta? but am finding it really tiny.



BagEssence said:


> *Bags to die for* I was torn between getting SB II or the new paille cabat. I have a copper cabat already. Cabat has definitely served me well, eventhough it's possibly quite heavy in terms of the material (goatskin), but it's really durable. The calf skin cabat are really really light. The question still stands, should I get a shoulder Birkin or another cabat???? aaahhhh, hellppp


 
I have tried the SBII and the original SB and found that I could deal with the weight of the SBII much better than the original SB. The narrower width is so much easier to deal with too. Maybe you need both !

Goatskin bags are so much lighter in H terms so it's strange to read that it's heavy!


----------



## Sammyjoe

livethelake said:


> and for those keeping a count of the Large Orchid cabas availability, subtract 1


 
 Congrats Livethelake!!!!


----------



## sbelle

bags to die for said:


> Thanks! I'm wondering if I should start with a mini sized Cabat and see how that goes . I've only ever had a medium Veneta? but am finding it really tiny.


 

I started with a mini cabat and just love the size.  For me, it has more of a handbag feel than a tote feel.  I'd post some pictures here, but I am posting from my Iphone now as my computer has been sent off to the doctor (I am still having some after effects of the tpf virus problem ),  My Iphone skills are not good with posting pics!

I'd highly recommend going to the reference thread to study some of the pictures that were sent from BV Hawaii,  You will get a really good feel for the difference in look between the medium and mini.

I just got a medium tie dye cabat and it feels very much like a tote to me.  I love it because it is such a special bag,

You may know this, but the minis are only sold in Asia and Hawaii.  Our special SA in Hawaii will send you pictures of what minis he has in stock.

Good luck!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your tie dye *Sbelle*!! Your purchase came out of no where  no hints nothing!


----------



## blueiris

bags to die for said:


> Thanks! I'm wondering if I should start with a mini sized Cabat and see how that goes . I've only ever had a medium Veneta? but am finding it really tiny.


 


sbelle said:


> I started with a mini cabat and just love the size. For me, it has more of a handbag feel than a tote feel.


 
I agree with this, generally.  I am a petite person, so the mini/small Cabat is like a small tote to me, but I use it like a large handbag or shoulder bag.

I've been calling mine a "small" Cabat, first because the earliest references I found on tPF called it the "small," and second because there is absolutely nothing "miniature" about it.  Most of the other BV styles that have the "mini" designation are clutch-like bags.  I have medium Venetas, too, and there is no question that the mini Cabat is much larger in capacity.  I coud probably fit at least 2 or 3 medium Venetas inside my mini Cabat.

I think my size comparison photos are in the BV Reference subforum, showing my mini Cabat compared with a Sloane, which in turn is larger in capacity than a medium Veneta.


----------



## blueiris

ReRe said:


> Was the medium ossidata a run of 500 and when was it originally released?


 
I think so.  500 of the medium, and 250 of the mini/small.
The Barcelona Cabat is from SS08, I believe.



livethelake said:


> and for those keeping a count of the Large Orchid cabas availability, subtract 1


 
Wow, that was fast!  I hope you'll share photos with us!


----------



## sbelle

blueiris said:


> I have medium Venetas, too, and there is no question that the mini Cabat is much larger in capacity. *I coud probably fit at least 2 or 3 medium Venetas inside my mini Cabat*.
> .


 

Excellent point *blueiris*!






blueiris said:


> I think my size comparison photos are in the BV Reference subforum, showing my mini Cabat compared with a Sloane, which in turn is larger in capacity than a medium Veneta.




*Blueiris' *pictures really helped me a lot in making my decision!


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle - when you can, please post pix in the reference thread of the small cabat next to the medium! we get that so rarely. yeah!


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> sbelle - when you can, please post pix in the reference thread of the small cabat next to the medium! we get that so rarely. yeah!


 
Will do when my poor sick computer comes home from the computer hospital.  I am in Iphone mode right now and have limited skills!


----------



## SCL

BagEssence said:


> *SCL* Have you tried the SB II? how does it fare compare to cabat?


 
No, I have not tried the SB II.  I did try the SB I and found it to be very awkward.  I did not like how I had to wear it "in back" to not have a football under my arm.  I will admit to being a complete cabat fan.  LOL...complete conversion.


----------



## bags to die for

Thanks everyone for your opinions. I'm already in contact with Bryan and he's very sweet!


----------



## annie9999

sweet rabbit said:


> Annie9999, so sorry. Realised that you responded to my post and I didn't get back. The SA demonstrated how you can tie the lanyard around both handles (on one end of the handles) so that the bag is not as open. You will then have to slip things into the bag from the side further away from the lanyard. The idea is that you will not have to untie the lanyward each time you need to take things out if your bag. Maybe you can try it with the lanyard you have.


thanks *sweet rabbit*- have you tried it?


----------



## kw919

livethelake said:


> Thanks doloresmia.   The color is sooo me I couldn't help myself.  I just pray that the Orchid Cabas isn't a gateway bag, I can't succumb to another bag addiction





Congrats livethelake - looking forward to your reveal - the orchid cabat is a beauty!

Oh I def see a new member to the club  -I'm a proud new member     (and doloresmia has most likely helped with #3)


----------



## kw919

sbelle said:


> I started with a mini cabat and just love the size.  For me, it has more of a handbag feel than a tote feel.  I'd post some pictures here, but I am posting from my Iphone now as my computer has been sent off to the doctor (I am still having some after effects of the tpf virus problem ),  My Iphone skills are not good with posting pics!
> 
> I'd highly recommend going to the reference thread to study some of the pictures that were sent from BV Hawaii,  You will get a really good feel for the difference in look between the medium and mini.
> 
> I just got a medium tie dye cabat and it feels very much like a tote to me.  I love it because it is such a special bag,
> 
> You may know this, but the minis are only sold in Asia and Hawaii.  Our special SA in Hawaii will send you pictures of what minis he has in stock.
> 
> Good luck!!




Wow sbelle - huge huge congrats      I can never keep up with the breaking news , my job sure gets in the way ...


----------



## kw919

annie9999 said:


> thanks *sweet rabbit*- have you tried it?



I have my lanyard tied this way around my medium nero - It does keep it closed fairly well and the medium is big enough to access items easily on the other side


----------



## sweet rabbit

kw919 said:


> I have my lanyard tied this way around my medium nero - It does keep it closed fairly well and the medium is big enough to access items easily on the other side



Annie9999: The SA tried it for me in the store but I have not found a lanyard which I thought would match my PO so I have not gotten one.

KW919: Thanks for the info. You are quite right. The concept of tying a lanyard around may suit the bigger cabats better. Mine's a mini and I think I may have trouble getting my things out if I use a lanyard to tie one of the ends.


----------



## WingNut

Question: Would it be possible to take two lanyards and "weave" one through each side of the Cabat between the handles, so they could be tied together? Does what I am saying make sense? Or do you think it would cause the leather to stretch?

I think I'd like the look of this better than a lanyard around the handles, kwim?


----------



## TDL

sweet rabbit said:


> Annie9999: The SA tried it for me in the store but *I have not found a lanyard which I thought would match my PO so I have not gotten one*.


 
I am loving the lanyard idea! But as above, I am at a loss at what lanyard color would go with PO. If possible, I'd like it to be a pop of color as opposed to Nero or Ebano.  Any suggestions?


----------



## sbelle

I recently purchased a black lanyard from a sweet SA in Atlantic City!  The reason I chose black is that the leather is not treated with anything, so there is a good chance that the lighter colors will darken over time.  

When I was in NYC I did see a really cute poupre that I thought might be worth a chance


----------



## livethelake

sbelle - I bought a lanyard with my cabas.  do you have any pics of your lanyard tied on your cabas?  (I tried doing a search but came up empty )

My cabas seems to be stuck in Fedex limbo right now...tracking shows delivery today but it hasn't made it out of NYC yet    I fear she's a victim of the latest NYC snow.............


----------



## sbelle

livethelake said:


> sbelle - I bought a lanyard with my cabas. do you have any pics of your lanyard tied on your cabas? (I tried doing a search but came up empty )


 
I actually have not used the lanyard with the cabat yet since I've only had the lanyard a few weeks.  I will shoot a few pictures with the cabat and lanyard later today.  We are having a snow day here, so I have time.  

I love my lanyard and am so glad I got it--thanks BV friends for helping me with that decision!!  I wrap it around the handles of whatever bag I am using that day.  I now never, ever lose my keys


----------



## annie9999

i tie the lanyard around the handle for my keys.  i tried to tie the handles and can't really master it.  the other thing is i don't really see the purpose.  if you can get things in and out the sides then all it does is secure the area that falls under my arm anyway.  is it just to keep it closed to keep stuff inside?  

i never worry about stuff falling out.  i use the pouches and just got a vip organizer in my endless obsession with accessories.  i don't really worry about security but that may be appealing when i'm in a crowd.

anyway, if you could explain how to tie the lanyard i would be very grateful.  thanks-


----------



## sbelle

*Deloresmia* asked for some comparison pictures of the medium and mini cabats, so here goes...


----------



## sbelle

Sorry, got distracted for a few minutes..continued size comparisons

I don't find this picture extremely useful because it is hard to see any difference at all.  I could definitely see it with my eye, but my photography just didn't capture it.  The mini is centered in the middle of the medium.






The back ends of the base (not the flared out tops) of each are lined up







The right side bases are lined up (not the top flared out part)


----------



## thedseer

very helpful - thank you!


----------



## annie9999

sbelle said:


> *Deloresmia* asked for some comparison pictures of the medium and mini cabats, so here goes...


omg, i think i almost fainted.  they are so beautiful.  thanks for the great picture.

i don't how you leave your house in the morning- i would just stay home and look at those bags.


----------



## orchids

Gorgeous pictures sbelle; loving the mini Cabat! I generally wear my medium PO with the sides tucked in as the silhouette works better on me than when the sides are out so the mini Cabat looks like it would work great!

TDL, I wound up just getting a black lanyard for my PO and it works well, although since I just use it to secure my keys I just attached it to the pouch tether at the bottom of the bag so you don't see it. In hindsight, I wish I got a brighter color so when I look in, I can spot it easily. If I were looping the lanyard on the handle, however,  I think the black works nicely against the PO.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful Cabats Sbelle


----------



## livethelake

LOVE this picture


----------



## sbelle

livethelake said:


> sbelle - I bought a lanyard with my cabas. do you have any pics of your lanyard tied on your cabas? (I tried doing a search but came up empty )


 

*livethelake*-- I found *annie9999's* picture of one way to use the lanyard ....
...







I was actually assuming that I'd loop the lanyard the same way that I loop it around any handbag's handle, except going around both handles instead of one.  Let me see if that works..


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> I was actually assuming that I'd loop the lanyard the same way that I loop it around any handbag's handle, except going around both handles instead of one. Let me see if that works..


 
This is what I thought I'd do, but I am not sure how effective it would really be.  I think it would just keep the bag from flopping open at the top.


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> This is what I thought I'd do, but I am not sure how effective it would really be. I think it would just keep the bag from flopping open at the top.


 
i just want to hug this picture!


----------



## livethelake

I LOVE this look...

I almost wish I bought my lanyard in black...I was afraid the color would rub onto the orchid bag so I went with the monochromatic look.


----------



## sbelle

*livethelake*--I just happened to be on BV's website and was wowed by the orchid cabat again!  That is one great looking color--I can't wait for yours to come.  I am afraid that the snow is probably holding it up.

Please post pictures when you can!

I think the orchid lanyard will look great with your bag.   Like you, I would worry about a black lanyard darkening the orchid leather.


----------



## blugenie

TDL said:


> I am loving the lanyard idea! But as above, I am at a loss at what lanyard color would go with PO. If possible, I'd like it to be a pop of color as opposed to Nero or Ebano.  Any suggestions?



I got an elephant armatura lanyard to go with my PO - I just couldn't think of a pop of color that would work either.  I think metallic mineral like *nicaddict's* would look great too.  The elephant looks nicely tone-on-tone  but I think the armatura finish doesn't cinch as tight as regular nappa. 

I was going to use the lanyard to cinch the handles like an SA showed me (but can't recall exactly how she twisted it, not that it matters!) but primarily to secure a few other pouches if my bag gets the tipsies :tispy:

*sbelle* I LOVE that picture!


----------



## SCL

Could a PO lanyard be SOd?


----------



## blugenie

I recall no PO for SO's... BO-O


----------



## SCL

I am sorry I missed that one.  Would love to have a PO lanyard...sigh...


----------



## blugenie

Me too, I think they were out of materials.

Elephant armatura works nicely - it shows more pink in daylight, but almost exact match in other light. I don't remember if it's Hawaii-exclusive, but it's still available there.


----------



## sweet rabbit

The SA tried the lanyard on the cabat and she looped it a few times around both handles before tying them. It looked quite good that way. She was recommending that I get a color that contrasts with my PO (she used the orchid lanyard on my PO but I thought the colors clash.). 

Sbelle: Wow, I love the comparison pics. If I can pick only 2 cabats, they would be the mini PO and the medium tie dye. 

Just found out a few days ago that they still have a medium tie dye at my local BV boutique. The last time when I was eyeing it, it was reserved. But was told that the lady who reserved it decided not to take it after all. I can hear the marshmallow calling to me: "Bring me home, bring me home, bring me home"... I need to be strong....


----------



## sbelle

sweet rabbit said:


> . I can hear the marshmallow calling to me: "Bring me home, bring me home, bring me home"... I need to be strong....


 
I hear it too!  The only way to make the voices stop is to get it.


----------



## ReRe

sweet rabbit, I initially counseled you to wait, no rush, it will be there, but that no longer seems to be the case.  I am just amazed how fast this bag has flown off the shelves.  That's why I asked earlier, when did PO originally come out, because I thought with 20 plus medium POs left, that a cabat edition stayed around a bit past its initial release season.  I realize Reflec went quickly, but the run was only 250.  If this bag sings to you, you may be at your last chance.  The leather is just so unusual and puffy, that unless BV decides to keep this kind of cabat in their lines, I hate to see you or anyone who loves it miss out.  Good luck with your decision (I may have moved over to the enabling group).


----------



## TDL

ReRe said:


> sweet rabbit, I initially counseled you to wait, no rush, it will be there, but that no longer seems to be the case. I am just amazed how fast this bag has flown off the shelves. That's why I asked earlier, *when did PO originally come out, because I thought with 20 plus medium POs left, that a cabat edition stayed around a bit past its initial release season.* I realize Reflec went quickly, but the run was only 250. If this bag sings to you, you may be at your last chance. The leather is just so unusual and puffy, that unless BV decides to keep this kind of cabat in their lines, I hate to see you or anyone who loves it miss out. Good luck with your decision (I may have moved over to the enabling group).


 
If I'm not mistaken, the PO Cabat first came out S/S 08. It is completely sold out in Asia give or take 1-2 pieces in Malaysia (medium) and Philippines (mini) respectively and I believe most of Europe.  Tie-dye on the other hand is still something you can see in Asia.  The situation is not as bad as the dwindling #s in the US... 2 remaining, right?

The PO also came out at the time when the inventory stocking strategy was fairly different and far more aggressive than what it is now.  As of late, most BV stores don't carry as much inventory and stock bare minimum. I don't recall how many med tie-dyes were officially available in the US... was it 35? I'm quite sure the starting count for the PO was 2-3 times this number for the US market alone. It also had a bigger run than the tie-dye.  500 medium, 250 mini and I don't know how many Large. 

********************************************
And thanks to everyone from providing suggestions on the lanyard that would go with the PO.  I'm not in a rush.  I'm quite ok with the Cabat as is since I mostly wear it with the sides tucked in. 

*blugenie *- I should've tried the elephant armatura when I was in Hawaii 2 weeks ago... then again, I wasn't even thinking of getting a lanyard back then.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ That is right, PO is sold out in Europe totally. Tie dye is selling very well in Europe I think it will be sold out soon. Reflet was limited to 120 only. 

I think the US is the only place with stock of the PO, everywhere else is bare as a bone.


----------



## sbelle

ReRe said:


> I hate to see you or anyone who loves it miss out. Good luck with your decision (I may have moved over to the enabling group).


 
Better not let *Juda* catch you!


----------



## livethelake

OK, here she is! Only slightly battered after an expected one day trip from BV experienced a major snow delay.

Number 44 out of 500

This bag gives me major goosebumps  (and the lanyard is so cute, I had to show it of tied to my JPG)


----------



## sbelle

The cabat is to die for!  Love, love, love the color orchid.  And your lanyard makes me want an orchid one too!

Thanks for sharing your beauty

Congratulations!!


----------



## doloresmia

livethelake - ITA with sbelle, TDF!!! WOWOW goosebump city!


----------



## annie9999

*livethelake*- your cabat and lanyard are amazing.  the orchid in the large is tdf.  i know you will enjoy it; it is such a great bag.  by the way your jpg is pretty amazing.  i love it with the lanyard.  is that the original jpg?  such a great style.  your collection must be tdf.

enjoy the cabat and lanyard in good health and much happiness.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful cabat (and jpg of course) your cabat is just so full of pop!! Congrats and enjoy in the best of health


----------



## sbelle

annie9999 said:


> by the way your jpg is pretty amazing. i love it with the lanyard. is that the original jpg? such a great style.


 
*annie9999*--I agree it is amazing, but I didn't even notice it the first time through because I was blinded by the cabat's beauty!!


----------



## livethelake

*sbelle, doloresmia, annie9999 and Sammyjoe* - Thank You!  

The color of this bag is just TDF and I couldn't be happier with it.

The lanyard wasn't even on my radar, I bought it at the suggestion of my SA.  I'm not an accessory whore nor do I like anything fussy.  But it's just so damn cute...and I think will be practical as well.

I don't think I will use it on my jpg but I loved the way the orchid popped next to the black clemence.

*annie9999* - yup, it's an original jpg.   (I think my favorite Hermes style)

*sbelle *- all I can say to you is pick up the phone and dial 212... (you need an orchid lanyard  )


----------



## Bichon Lover

Wow.....all that beautiful Orchid is stunning!  Enjoy as soon as you can.


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> Sorry, got distracted for a few minutes..continued size comparisons
> 
> I don't find this picture extremely useful because it is hard to see any difference at all. I could definitely see it with my eye, but my photography just didn't capture it. The mini is centered in the middle of the medium.
> 
> 
> 
> The back ends of the base (not the flared out tops) of each are lined up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right side bases are lined up (not the top flared out part)


 
SBELLE - I adore you! these are fabulous.


----------



## ReRe

sbelle your bags are gorgeous.


----------



## SCL

LTL...Congratulations!  Beautiful new bag!


----------



## TankerToad

livethelake said:


> OK, here she is! Only slightly battered after an expected one day trip from BV experienced a major snow delay.
> 
> Number 44 out of 500
> 
> This bag gives me major goosebumps  (and the lanyard is so cute, I had to show it of tied to my JPG)


_*ltl~
I die
That is all I can say
unbelievably beautiful*_


----------



## LLANeedle

Wow!


----------



## BagEssence

aaacckkk, you just killed me!!! 



livethelake said:


> OK, here she is! Only slightly battered after an expected one day trip from BV experienced a major snow delay.
> 
> Number 44 out of 500
> 
> This bag gives me major goosebumps  (and the lanyard is so cute, I had to show it of tied to my JPG)


----------



## sweet rabbit

livethelake: Congrats. She is beautiful!


----------



## sweet rabbit

sbelle said:


> I hear it too!  The only way to make the voices stop is to get it.



sbelle: You are probably right. 

Rere: I  am really banned from getting another bag till at least the middle part of this year. Got my maxi veneta and mini PO this year so no more bags for me for a while!! *sob* If I am lucky, I may get a good bonus in July and the tie dye may still be around...:lolots:

In the meantime, will just drool over everyone's pics of the marshmallow.


----------



## Kellybag

livethelake...so very pretty!!!!!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Interesting new cabat...iridescent beetle/fly color?


----------



## NicAddict

foxie-pooh said:


> Interesting new cabat...iridescent beetle/fly color?
> 
> View attachment 1034008


Thank goodness, will make my self imposed ban easier 

Interesting look but not my colors. However, the thought of two colors are intriguing....


----------



## TDL

^^^ I actually see 3 colors (gunmetal/silver on top, green in the middle and blue on the base) or are my eyes fooling me? Enlarging the photo...


----------



## BookerMoose

^^ I'm wondering if what sort of looks like blue at the bottom is the black/green shimmer thing they have going on in some of the other F/W bags - and the black is reading as blue.  But I see it too *TDL*.


----------



## Juda

I believe it is a reflection, found this pic from style.com


----------



## kw919

NicAddict said:


> Thank goodness, will make my self imposed ban easier
> 
> Interesting look but not my colors. However, the thought of two colors are intriguing....




Me too NicAddict- love the idea of more than one color but this thankfully is not for me  - will keep waiting for my metallic   

Gotta go back to work now - sorry for the drive by - even when I am swamped I have to check this thread...........


----------



## thedseer

There is a multi-colored (light) nappa cabat, I assume from a very recent season since it&#8217;s still in stock (at least in the mini size) &#8211; can anyone point me to a picture of it on here, if there is one? I&#8217;ve looked around and can&#8217;t seem to find it. TIA!


----------



## sbelle

From the reference thread...this is oj_lo's veneziano cabat and it is nappa.  I am not sure, but I think hers is a medium.


----------



## sbelle

Here's another picture.  The bag is called the capri cabat and this one if a medium.  This is from the the BV Style Reference thread --the sticky called "from the BV site"


----------



## spendalot

I really love the color of the veneziano cabat. So sweet and dainty looking. Not many cabats come like this.


----------



## blueiris

Oh, I just saw the Veneziano (medium) the other day at the boutique.  It's very soft-looking, very feminine.


----------



## thedseer

Oh wow, that one&#8217;s really beautiful &#8211; thanks for posting! I&#8217;m surprised it&#8217;s still around (isn&#8217;t it from 2008?). I love it, but I&#8217;d be so worried about dirtying it/color transfer.


----------



## blueiris

thedseer said:


> Oh wow, that one&#8217;s really beautiful &#8211; thanks for posting! I&#8217;m surprised it&#8217;s still around (isn&#8217;t it from 2008?). I love it, but I&#8217;d be so worried about dirtying it/color transfer.


 
I'm not sure which year/season it is, but I'm not surprised that there are still a few available (the one I saw might be one of the last mediums around).  All of the Cabats have a high price to start, but my understanding is that the Veneziano is one of the premium-priced Cabats.  That might partially explain why there are a few left.  Oh, and I'm with you--I took one look at it and knew I'd probably ruin it during its first outing.  I'm not a slob, but it's just so delicate and perfect-looking, and I just don't buy bags that cause me fretting over upkeep.

I also saw the other multi-colored Cabat at the boutique--it's the one that from photos looks like it's a mix of red, blue, and yellow against black.  To my surprise, it was much more muted and attractive in person.  The colors were not bright and I think the handles were ebano, not nero.  It's not for me, but I could see why it would appeal to some.


----------



## thedseer

Unless it was a typo, the price quote I got for the lighter multi colored was the same as the other nappa cabats. The darker multi colored that you mention is slightly more (by $200). Wish I could trust myself with a lighter colored bag, but I am much too paranoid!


----------



## sbelle

thedseer said:


> Wish I could trust myself with a lighter colored bag, but I am much too paranoid!


 
Totally with you on that one!  

I am very careful with bags, but there are things that are also beyond your control.  It snows all the time where I live, so during the winter we all live with dirt from the salt/sand they put down on the roads.  It gets everywhere.  All over your car, in your garage, and all over your clothes from when you brush up against your car.  

I was carrying a light grey bag yesterday and within minutes of me being in the garages, some of that muck ended up on the bag.  Luckily no stain, but I shudder thinking what if I were carrying that very expensive veneziano cabat!


----------



## thedseer

^Very good points! I will just have to admire veneziano from afar  I think I&#8217;m definitely leaning toward the orchid mini, if I can get one before they sell out&#8230;


----------



## blueiris

thedseer said:


> Unless it was a typo, the price quote I got for the lighter multi colored was the same as the other nappa cabats. The darker multi colored that you mention is slightly more (by $200). Wish I could trust myself with a lighter colored bag, but I am much too paranoid!


 
I could be mistaken.  My memory of it was that it was over $5K for the medium, but I never made particular note of the price.


----------



## bags4fun

O...M...G...


----------



## thedseer

i totally could not pull that off, but it is so cool looking!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I know I might get shot for saying this, but I love the PO 100% more than the green bug coloured one.


----------



## TDL

^^^ *sammyjoe* - let's both get shot... I love the PO 200% more than the beetle wing Cabat too.   Color is always a personal thing to begin with.


----------



## graycat5

I, for one, can't wait to see the bug green Cabat!!  :greengrin:


----------



## uclaboi

thedseer said:


> Unless it was a typo, the price quote I got for the lighter multi colored was the same as the other nappa cabats. The darker multi colored that you mention is slightly more (by $200). Wish I could trust myself with a lighter colored bag, but I am much too paranoid!


 
The Veneziano (Lotus, Colonial, Aurora - I think) Cabat is from SS 08 (same as Barcelona Cabat) and was priced $200 more than the Nappa (Large is $6100).  The other Multicolor (Cassis, Oceano, Moutarde, Olio, and Ebano - Nero handles) Cabat is from Resort 07 and has the same price as the Veneziano.


----------



## dolphingirl

u*claboi*, you are like the BV bible.  How can you still remember all those colors, seasons and even prices?  You have such good memory.


----------



## Sammyjoe

TDL said:


> ^^^ *sammyjoe* - *let's both get shot...* I love the PO 200% more than the beetle wing Cabat too.  Color is always a personal thing to begin with.


 
Lol!! I think the PO is beautiful, the bug one maybe a grower on me, but so far I am not so sure. You did really well getting the PO!

Thanks for the info also uclaboi!


----------



## annie9999

uclaboi said:


> The Veneziano (Lotus, Colonial, Aurora - I think) Cabat is from SS 08 (same as Barcelona Cabat) and was priced $200 more than the Nappa (Large is $6100).  The other Multicolor (Cassis, Oceano, Moutarde, Olio, and Ebano - *Nero handles*) Cabat is from Resort 07 and has the same price as the Veneziano.


i thought the handles of the darker multi were ebano.  i love that bag.  don't think it went over very well but i thought it was fantastic.  i have to check and see if any are still around.


----------



## thedseer

annie9999 said:


> i thought the handles of the darker multi were ebano.  i love that bag.  don't think it went over very well but i thought it was fantastic.  i have to check and see if any are still around.



it's still around in the mini. not sure about the other sizes. i think it's beautiful, but i could not pull it off!


----------



## thedseer

uclaboi said:


> The Veneziano (Lotus, Colonial, Aurora - I think) Cabat is from SS 08 (same as Barcelona Cabat) and was priced $200 more than the Nappa (Large is $6100).  The other Multicolor (Cassis, Oceano, Moutarde, Olio, and Ebano - Nero handles) Cabat is from Resort 07 and has the same price as the Veneziano.



wow, thank you for the info!!


----------



## blueiris

annie9999 said:


> i thought the handles of the darker multi were ebano. i love that bag. don't think it went over very well but i thought it was fantastic. i have to check and see if any are still around.


 
annie9999, I know where you can find one.  I'll PM you.


----------



## blueiris

uclaboi said:


> The Veneziano (Lotus, Colonial, Aurora - I think) Cabat is from SS 08 (same as Barcelona Cabat) and was priced $200 more than the Nappa (Large is $6100). The other Multicolor (Cassis, Oceano, Moutarde, Olio, and Ebano - Nero handles) Cabat is from Resort 07 and has the same price as the Veneziano.


 
Thanks for clearing that up!  For some reason, I thought the Veneziano was priced the same as the Barcelona, which is a lot higher than the nappa.  I must have done the conversion wrong in my head (I was using the UK price as the starting point).


----------



## blueiris

TDL said:


> ^^^ *sammyjoe* - let's both get shot... I love the PO 200% more than the beetle wing Cabat too.  Color is always a personal thing to begin with.


 
I'm with you both, although I recognize that the beetle Cabat could be very appealing to others.  It's very unique, but I don't think I'd ever use it myself.  I'm glad I didn't hold out for this one.


----------



## bags4fun

Don't get me wrong, I love PO, can't believe I didn't pick it up in Hawaii.  Probably because dd was with me.  But green is my favorite color!  And I have the Barcelona tote handbag, so the PO is taken care of.


----------



## blueiris

bags4fun said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love PO, can't believe I didn't pick it up in Hawaii. Probably because dd was with me. But green is my favorite color! And I have the Barcelona tote handbag, so the PO is taken care of.


 
Oh, I have no illusions that the Barcelona PO is universally liked, either.  I think the green iridescence will be really beautiful--I do admire it.  Because green is your favorite color, I hope it will be everything you wish for!


----------



## TDL

bags4fun said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love PO, can't believe I didn't pick it up in Hawaii. Probably because dd was with me. But *green is my favorite color!* And I have the Barcelona tote handbag, so the PO is taken care of.


 
*Green* is my favorite color too!  And yes, I'm excited to see Bottle... but likely in the other styles.  IMO, the iridescent effect is nice but bordering on trendy and not so classic.  But that's just me. Didn't we see a Bottle bag earlier that was matte & dark? Oooh, that I love and reminds me to Torrent!

BTW and not to go off topic but what is a Barcelona tote bag?  Is that one of the illusion totes (with the spiral design)?


----------



## Bichon Lover

I'm curious what the Barcelona tote is too and I agree with you *mid,* I love the iridescent Cabat but at that price I'm not sure I'd be wearing it when I'm 80 which you have a half century to get to.    I have quite a few years to go myself but that color would be better for me in say a Veneta that wouldn't be quite the investment.


----------



## Elaine<3

Hi everyone! I want to say all of your gorgeous cabats are out of this world and you are all so lucky!! I'm a BV newbie, I have a nero Campana and just last week bought the Cervo in cigar with the tyedye trim  Wellll, as you might guess these two beauties have me craving more BV and I have my eyes on a cabat! Just from skimming over this thread I can tell that most of these are pretty rare. I think I might like a mini as well, which I've discovered from reading are only available from Hawaii. Given I don't have a relationship with an SA, what are my chances of getting my hands on one from spring '10 in the brown family? And what's the current price (sorry I couldn't find a recent price on the thread)? Also, do you all think that the mini might look too small on me if I'm 5'8"? TIA so so much!!


----------



## Leah

Hi everyone! Here are photos of my Orchid Cabat (my 3rd cabat, I have nero and ebano as well.) I know there was a lot of discussion on whether Orchid is more pink than purple. I do feel it falls in the purple family with very strong magenta hues, so I compared it with the similar dark undertones of my Hermes Violine 35 Ostrich.

As background, I am not a bright color or pink person. At the risk of incurring the wrath of the Hermes Gods, I've actually turned down birkins in the popular H pink colors, fuschia, rose shocking, even cyclamen. These are very pretty colors, but too bright and too "girly" for my liking (However, I was attracted to Hermes' violine's darker undertones.)

I liked the photos of BV Orchid and my interest was further piqued when I saw one of my favorite style icons toting a BV Cabat in Orchid, Carla Sozzani. She paired her bag with some amazing deconstructed Junya Watanabe outfit and looked absolutely spectacular. The look was so modern and fresh and her Cabat looked just perfect with that very new age outfit! 

I started to get interested and a few days after the sighting, I  walked into the BV store, just to check out the color. Well, I did not walk out empty handed!! 

It was really love at first sight. Orchid really brings out the beauty of the Cabat, and I think vice versa. The richness and vividness of Orchid really show the beauty of the intrecciato weave because Orchid is not a "flat" color but with very subtle permutations. The color is sophisticated and fresh, not at all girly and cute, with very cool undertones. 

Haven't loved a BV color this much in ages!


----------



## doloresmia

elaine - if you have read many threads, you will see that Bryan (bv.luxury@gmail.com) is an SM in hawaii and he would be happy to help you if you send him an email. I think he is on vacation until March 8. however, you can easily call a BV in hawaii and talk to anyone. bv SAs are very friendly.

the mini cabat is a bit of a misnomer, it isn't too mini - there are dimensions posted on the cabat reference thread. i think it a mini is about the size of a birkin 35 if that helps. personally i prefer the look of a medium, but it is down to personal preference.


----------



## doloresmia

Leah said:


> Hi everyone! Here are photos of my Orchid Cabat (my 3rd cabat, I have nero and ebano as well.) I know there was a lot of discussion on whether Orchid is more pink than purple. I do feel it falls in the purple family with very strong magenta hues, so I compared it with the similar dark undertones of my Hermes Violine 35 Ostrich.
> 
> As background, I am not a bright color or pink person. At the risk of incurring the wrath of the Hermes Gods, I've actually turned down birkins in the popular H pink colors, fuschia, rose shocking, even cyclamen. These are very pretty colors, but too bright and too "girly" for my liking (However, I was attracted to Hermes' violine's darker undertones.)
> 
> I liked the photos of BV Orchid and my interest was further piqued when I saw one of my favorite style icons toting a BV Cabat in Orchid, Carla Sozzani. She paired her bag with some amazing deconstructed Junya Watanabe outfit and looked absolutely spectacular. The look was so modern and fresh and her Cabat looked just perfect with that very new age outfit!
> 
> I started to get interested and a few days after the sighting, I  walked into the BV store, just to check out the color. Well, I did not walk out empty handed!!
> 
> It was really love at first sight. Orchid really brings out the beauty of the Cabat, and I think vice versa. The richness and vividness of Orchid really show the beauty of the intrecciato weave because Orchid is not a "flat" color but with very subtle permutations. The color is sophisticated and fresh, not at all girly and cute, with very cool undertones.
> 
> Haven't loved a BV color this much in ages!



Leah - what vivid and stunning pix! thanks for sharing... LOVE the excitement!


----------



## Leah

Many thanks Doloresmia, and a bigger thank you for all your wonderful updates, photos and info on the BV Forum. You contribute so much to the forum that BV should make a one-of-a-kind bag just for you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats  on your stunning Orchid *Leah* its one of those cabats that the more you see it, it becomes even more beautiful than it is already!!

Welcome *Elaine* and *Leah*


----------



## annie9999

doloresmia said:


> elaine - if you have read many threads, you will see that Bryan (bv.luxury@gmail.com) is an SM in hawaii and he would be happy to help you if you send him an email. I think he is on vacation until March 8. however, you can easily call a BV in hawaii and talk to anyone. bv SAs are very friendly.
> 
> the mini cabat is a bit of a misnomer, it isn't too mini - there are dimensions posted on the cabat reference thread. i think it a mini is about the size of a birkin 35 if that helps. personally i prefer the look of a medium, but it is down to personal preference.


*deloresmia*- where does someone go on vacation who lives in hawaii?

*leah*- congrats on the orchid cabat.  it will fit in well with your nero and ebano.


----------



## ms piggy

*Leah*, these are 2 of my favourite colours by my 2 favourite labels!!


----------



## thedseer

I absolutely love your orchid cabat, Leah! And glad youre so happy too : )
I dont think Ive seen that Carla Sozzani picture.


----------



## blueiris

Leah said:


> Hi everyone! Here are photos of my Orchid Cabat (my 3rd cabat, I have nero and ebano as well.) I know there was a lot of discussion on whether Orchid is more pink than purple. I do feel it falls in the purple family with very strong magenta hues, so I compared it with the similar dark undertones of my Hermes Violine 35 Ostrich.
> 
> As background, I am not a bright color or pink person....
> 
> It was really love at first sight. Orchid really brings out the beauty of the Cabat, and I think vice versa. The richness and vividness of Orchid really show the beauty of the intrecciato weave because Orchid is not a "flat" color but with very subtle permutations. The color is sophisticated and fresh, not at all girly and cute, with very cool undertones.
> 
> Haven't loved a BV color this much in ages!


 
We really must be true bag-twins! I feel the same way about this color. I did see 2 orchid Cabats side-by-side, and they were subtly different--both beautiful. There is something about how seeing both the inside weave and the outside weave on the Cabat--the orchid looks so alive in the Cabat because of this, I think. And, with most colors, I think it changes with lighting conditions. I'll post my photos here so that they can be easily compared with yours--yours look accurate to me, too.  It looks more vibrant under lighting.

Have you used your orchid yet?  I'm thinking of taking mine out tomorrow!


----------



## blueiris

Elaine<3 said:


> Hi everyone! I want to say all of your gorgeous cabats are out of this world and you are all so lucky!! I'm a BV newbie, I have a nero Campana and just last week bought the Cervo in cigar with the tyedye trim  Wellll, as you might guess these two beauties have me craving more BV and I have my eyes on a cabat! Just from skimming over this thread I can tell that most of these are pretty rare. I think I might like a mini as well, which I've discovered from reading are only available from Hawaii. Given I don't have a relationship with an SA, what are my chances of getting my hands on one from spring '10 in the brown family? And what's the current price (sorry I couldn't find a recent price on the thread)? Also, do you all think that the mini might look too small on me if I'm 5'8"? TIA so so much!!


 
I think any SA at any of the Hawai'i stores would be delighted to help you regarding your color availability questions, as well as prices. I worked with Bryan at the Kalakaua Ave store in Honolulu (I hope I spelled that right), but I've spoken with others at the store as well. Different materials have different prices. The classic nappa Cabats start at $3400 (thanks, thedseer!) for the mini. Other materials start higher.  I don't know which one you were thinking of from Spring/Summer 2010 in the brown family, but not all of the seasonal ones are available in the mini in the U.S.  For example, I think the tie-dye was only available in medium and large, and the price for the medium was something like $7,000+.  There was only 1 cigar ostrich available in mini (don't know if it's still available), and it is $14,000+.  The store can give you more accurate information.

About the size, I have both a medium and a mini--which I call a "small" because this is not a mini bag in the sense of how most mini bags are like clutches with a handle. I've actually seen it referred to as the "small," but I think the "mini" nomenclature has caught on. Anyway, I am 5'2", and I consider the mini to be like a small tote bag that I would use in place of a large handbag (I can put small files and magazines in there, for example). It goes anywhere a handbag would go--shopping, errands, and out to a casual dinner. The medium is definitely a large tote that I could use as a work bag or airline carry-on. I plan to use it as a large handbag, too, but it's not the type of thing I'd choose to grab just to go out to dinner, for example. The mini and medium have different purposes for me. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## thedseer

^the price i was quoted recently for a nappa mini is $3400.


----------



## blueiris

thedseer said:


> ^the price i was quoted recently for a nappa mini is $3400.


 
Thanks for this!  My mini is not nappa, so I've never known the nappa price.  I changed my post with your info.


----------



## thedseer

blueiris said:


> Thanks for this!  My mini is not nappa, so I've never known the nappa price.  I changed my post with your info.



 [FONT=&quot]Not a problem! I have prices for other mini cabats too  I assume its okay to post?[/FONT]


----------



## blueiris

thedseer said:


> [FONT=&quot]Not a problem! I have prices for other mini cabats too  I assume its okay to post?[/FONT]


 
Sure, I don't see why not?  It might help out Elaine and others with decision-making.


----------



## thedseer

Ok, these were the prices for the minis that I was quoted (but you may want to confirm price/availability):

Ostrich: $14,000
Paille: $5XXX (need to confirm)

Nappa $3400
Nero, Ebano, Noce, Lilac, Orchid, Cobalt 

Goatskin $3600
Multi-color (dark) 

Nappa $3400  **someone a few pages back said they thought this was actually $3600
Multi-color (light) 

Spazzolato (calf) $4900
Fever, Anemone


----------



## Elaine<3

*doloresmia*:
Thank you very much! I emailed him (expecting it to be returned after the 8th) and he already emailed me back!

*Sammyjoe*:
Thank you!

Congratulations on your beauties *Leah*!!

*blueiris*:
Thank you! It sounds like the mini is definently the one for me, I already have so many _really_ large bags and would like to be able to use this one for every day.

*thedseer*:
Thank you! That's the same info I got from Bryan so I bet they're still all available.


If no one minds, may I ask your ladies advice on a color choice later? I have to run to school now but when I get back, I'll post the colors I'm thinking about


----------



## thedseer

That&#8217;s good to hear! I know they don&#8217;t have too many orchid minis left, and that&#8217;s what I&#8217;m considering&#8230;though I&#8217;m also tempted to wait for fall/winter.


----------



## Leah

Thanks for the warm greetings Sammyjoe, Annie9999 and thedseer. 

Mspiggy,  Should we expect an Orchid reveal from you soon? 

Blueiris, it's interesting how appealing Orchid has been to many people of varying tastes. Few colors look better IRL and Orchid is one of them. Yes I've taken Orchid Cabat out several times (so far it has proved perfect with grays, browns and dark blues) and you know, I am loving the bag even more by the day  

Thedseer, I saw Carla Sozzani in person as she has a family home in the street next to mine in Rome


----------



## Elaine<3

I've been going over all the color options that Bryan said were available for the mini right now, as well as other older cabats. I want a really neutral color that I can wear with everything, but also something that is really stands out in my outfit. I've never owned a metallic bag, and I never thought one would appeal to me, but I have to say: the reflet is GORGEOUS. I know it's probably all sold out but do you think I could special order it in a mini? I read on the SO thread that BV is only accepting upgrades for special orders. I don't want to bother Bryan with this in an email as he is on vacation, so I thought I would run it all by you experts first. TIA!


----------



## Bichon Lover

No input on the subject at this moment because I can't think straight :girlwhack:  All I want to do is kiss Baby Arlo on the lips!     I love the little lean in his stance. :kiss:


----------



## ReRe

Reflet is sold out and my understanding is its not available for special order.  It wasn't available in min...Arlo is too cute.


----------



## TDL

*Leah* - congrats on the Orchid! Love love love it! 



Elaine<3 said:


> I've been going over all the color options that Bryan said were available for the mini right now, as well as other older cabats. I want a *really neutral color that I can wear with everything*, *but also something that is really stands out in my outfit. I've never owned a metallic bag,* and I never thought one would appeal to me, but I have to say: the reflet is GORGEOUS. I know it's probably all sold out but do you think I could special order it in a mini? I read on the SO thread that BV is only accepting upgrades for special orders. I don't want to bother Bryan with this in an email as he is on vacation, so I thought I would run it all by you experts first. TIA!


 
*Elaine* - I'm not an expert but hope you don't mind me chiming in to your question. I'm afraid you can't special order a mini Reflet Cabat (or any other bag for that matter). Others have asked before but were rejected. And it never came in a mini or large in the first place. And SO's nowadays have to be a leather upgrade as you've read (ie. exotics). But you can still try to ask Bryan when he's back... no harm in asking, right? And the worst news is BV will say no.  

BTW, I can't help read your Cabat musings above... you want something neutral, something that goes with everything but also something that stands out. Then you mentioned "mettalic". Sounds like you're dreaming about the Barcelona Cabat or what we fondly call PO (Platino Ossidato) here  But all mini PO Cabats are sold out. Only some medium and large left. I just bought a medium 2 weeks ago and I'm 5'4". You can view some of my photos starting from the link to the post below.  There are a number of us here who owns this lovely BV masterpiece.

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...eal-the-wait-is-over-560769.html#post14305656

And if the PO does not rock your boat then there's an iridescent beetle wing Cabat coming for F/W 2010 for your mettalic cravings (see F/W thread). But I'm not sure that will come in a mini... My best advice when thinking of taking the Cabat plunge is to take your time, ideally get to see them IRL and go with what makes your heart sing.


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^^

He he he he!!!!!  You little pusher you, or is it a dealer????    What are you trying to do?  Get them ALL sold????      Not so fast


----------



## doloresmia

annie9999 said:


> *deloresmia*- where does someone go on vacation who lives in hawaii?
> 
> *leah*- congrats on the orchid cabat. it will fit in well with your nero and ebano.


 
Annie!  LOL


----------



## Leah

Thanks TDL! Apart from the initial Orchid photos from Style.com it was YOUR Orchid belly photos that really grabbed my attention. I really hoped that Orchid would look exactly as it did in your pictures! 

Many many congrats on your PO Cabat, you couldn't have picked a more beautiful AND hardworking cabat! 
I keep thinking the PO is probably going to be my next Cabat purchase... if I lose all self-will and dip into my future Cabat exotic fund! I am determined to get a croc Cabat one day, and since it has be a forever kind of bag, I just need to find a color that I will love and wear till I'm 80!


----------



## bags4fun

Elaine<3 said:


> Hi everyone! I want to say all of your gorgeous cabats are out of this world and you are all so lucky!! I'm a BV newbie, I have a nero Campana and just last week bought the Cervo in cigar with the tyedye trim  Wellll, as you might guess these two beauties have me craving more BV and I have my eyes on a cabat! Just from skimming over this thread I can tell that most of these are pretty rare. I think I might like a mini as well, which I've discovered from reading are only available from Hawaii. Given I don't have a relationship with an SA, what are my chances of getting my hands on one from spring '10 in the brown family? And what's the current price (sorry I couldn't find a recent price on the thread)? Also, do you all think that the mini might look too small on me if I'm 5'8"? TIA so so much!!


Hi *Elaine*!  I don't think a mini is too small for you.  I'm also 5'8", and fluffy!  LOL!  I like the size of the mini.  It really depends on the amount of 'stuff' that you carry in your bag.  I don't carry very much, so it is plenty big for me.
*Leah*, your Orchid Cabat is gorgeous, and I LOVE your Violine Birkin!  Can I have it?  LOL!


----------



## TDL

Bichon Lover said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> He he he he!!!!! You little pusher you, or is it a dealer????  What are you trying to do? Get them ALL sold????    Not so fast


 
*BL* - LOL! Not pushing... but merely piecing the puzzle together for Elaine.  Just that her wish list was an uncanny fit with the PO.   And out of the 20 or so remaining, there probably is already one with your name on it... just waiting for you to pull the trigger.


----------



## ReRe

If this ever becomes a no pushing thread, we'll all have to get new hobbies.


----------



## BookerMoose

Does anyone know if the Mini Cabat is big enough to (comfortably) hold a MacBook Air?


----------



## Leah

bags4fun said:
			
		

> Leah, your Orchid Cabat is gorgeous, and I LOVE your Violine Birkin!  Can I have it?  LOL!



Lol, bags4fun! I waited for more than a year for Miss Violine!!


----------



## sbelle

ReRe said:


> If this ever becomes a no pushing thread, we'll all have to get new hobbies.


----------



## kw919

BookerMoose said:


> Does anyone know if the Mini Cabat is big enough to (comfortably) hold a MacBook Air?



I think you would have not problem getting a macbook air into a mini.   I have a mini on the way   and will take pics with my macbook air in it when she arrives.....


----------



## doloresmia

ok kw919 - spill!!! what mini is on the way????? yippie!


----------



## sbelle

^

Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Bichon Lover

TDL said:


> *BL* - LOL! Not pushing... but merely piecing the puzzle together for Elaine.  Just that her wish list was an uncanny fit with the PO.   And out of the 20 or so remaining, there probably is already one with your name on it... just waiting for you to pull the trigger.




Oh?????  You think so, do you????  :sunnies






ReRe said:


> If this ever becomes a no pushing thread, we'll all have to get new hobbies.




What would we do?????


----------



## Bichon Lover

kw919 said:


> I think you would have not problem getting a macbook air into a mini.   I have a mini on the way   and will take pics with my macbook air in it when she arrives.....




When, when........ when will that be?????  Oh crap, it's Saturday so that means we probably have to wait at least till  Monday.


----------



## Mid-

I am anxiously waiting too, *kw919*!!


----------



## BookerMoose

kw919 said:


> I think you would have not problem getting a macbook air into a mini.   I have a mini on the way   and will take pics with my macbook air in it when she arrives.....



Can't wait to see what is on its way.  Thanks *kw919*!!!


----------



## Mid-

Now that it is confirmed (Mac Air fitting in a mini), are your expecting one coming on your way too, *BookerMoose*?


----------



## kw919

Bichon Lover said:


> When, when........ when will that be????? Oh crap, it's Saturday so that means we probably have to wait at least till Monday.


 

Gosh - probably Tuesday or Wednesday ......


----------



## kw919

Mid- said:


> Now that it is confirmed (Mac Air fitting in a mini), are your expecting one coming on your way too, *BookerMoose*?


 

Yes- please tell Bookermoose- what one are you going to get?  (you have to take some this heat off me      )


----------



## BookerMoose

I am having a lot of trouble figuring out why I would every need a Cabat, and what on earth I would do with it if I got one, even though of course I WANT one...  and the thought of using it for my laptop just popped into my mind.  I still can't imagine getting a Cabat just to carry around my laptop - although that beetle coloured one coming up for FW sure would be nice...


----------



## kroquet

Have ya'll noticed how many views this thread has had??    Almost 70,000!!!!


WOW!!!!

KW - can't wait for your reveal and one form you too Booker!!


----------



## ReRe

I don't know what I'd do....hasn't anyone gotten the paille cabat???


----------



## Baggiana

TDL said:


> *Leah* - congrats on the Orchid! Love love love it!
> 
> 
> 
> *Elaine* - I'm not an expert but hope you don't mind me chiming in to your question. I'm afraid you can't special order a mini Reflet Cabat (or any other bag for that matter). Others have asked before but were rejected. And it never came in a mini or large in the first place. And SO's nowadays have to be a leather upgrade as you've read (ie. exotics). But you can still try to ask Bryan when he's back... no harm in asking, right? And the worst news is BV will say no.
> 
> BTW, I can't help read your Cabat musings above... you want something neutral, something that goes with everything but also something that stands out. Then you mentioned "mettalic". Sounds like you're dreaming about the Barcelona Cabat or what we fondly call PO (Platino Ossidato) here  *But all mini PO Cabats are sold out.* Only some medium and large left. I just bought a medium 2 weeks ago and I'm 5'4". You can view some of my photos starting from the link to the post below.  There are a number of us here who owns this lovely BV masterpiece.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...eal-the-wait-is-over-560769.html#post14305656
> 
> And if the PO does not rock your boat then there's an iridescent beetle wing Cabat coming for F/W 2010 for your mettalic cravings (see F/W thread). But I'm not sure that will come in a mini... My best advice when thinking of taking the Cabat plunge is to take your time, ideally get to see them IRL and go with what makes your heart sing.



I am not certain about that... there were a number of PO (Barcelona) Cabats that had the wrong pouches - and could not be sold.  I have a medium with a mini pouch ... came that way... but have yet to exchange it.  I think that there was a least one other tPRer that did too.  That means that there were probably some minis with medium pouches.  I do not know what happened - whether the pouches were or are in the process of being remade, but if anyone is really, really interested, I would check with Bryan and see what he knows/says.


----------



## dressage queen

well, i'm hooked ~ i need the beetle-wing cabat.  not want. NEED.


----------



## bags4fun

I totally understand that *dq*!


----------



## doloresmia

dressage queen said:


> well, i'm hooked ~ i need the beetle-wing cabat. not want. NEED.


 
hooked another one! hehe


----------



## TDL

Baggiana said:


> I am not certain about that... there were a number of PO (Barcelona) Cabats that had the wrong pouches - and could not be sold. I have a medium with a mini pouch ... came that way... but have yet to exchange it. I think that there was a least one other tPRer that did too. That means that there were probably some minis with medium pouches. I do not know what happened - whether the pouches were or are in the process of being remade, but if anyone is really, really interested, *I would check with Bryan and see what he knows/says*.


 
*Baggiana* - the info actually came from Bryan since I was emailing him prior to meeting up with him in Hawaii last month. No more mini PO in the US unless of course it comes from the pre-loved, second-hand market. It is likely the pouches were swapped but that does not mean they were not sold.


----------



## septembersiren

reflect is not available even by special order
it sold out world wide and the material is no longer available 
sorry :cry:





Baggiana said:


> I am not certain about that... there were a number of PO (Barcelona) Cabats that had the wrong pouches - and could not be sold. I have a medium with a mini pouch ... came that way... but have yet to exchange it. I think that there was a least one other tPRer that did too. That means that there were probably some minis with medium pouches. I do not know what happened - whether the pouches were or are in the process of being remade, but if anyone is really, really interested, I would check with Bryan and see what he knows/says.


----------



## Lululala

TDL said:


> *Baggiana* - the info actually came from Bryan since I was emailing him prior to meeting up with him in Hawaii last month. No more mini PO in the US unless of course it comes from the pre-loved, second-hand market. It is likely the pouches were swapped but that does not mean they were not sold.



I can confirm that. I emailed Bryan 2 days ago and he said it is REALLY sold outI literally called every single BV Boutique in Asia and Middle East except Russia. I must have made about 30 overseas phone calls


----------



## Bichon Lover

Hey guys.......I can't believe I'm here to say I have joined Club Cabat.    I really didn't see this day coming but Miss Barcelona captured my heart and here I am with the rest of you wackos, said with the utmost love!


----------



## kw919

Bichon Lover said:


> Hey guys.......I can't believe I'm here to say I have joined Club Cabat.    I really didn't see this day coming but Miss Barcelona captured my heart and here I am with the rest of you wackos, said with the utmost love!




Congrats again - I did not realize this was your first cabat!  She is a beauty


----------



## doloresmia

BL!!!! you look amazing! you NEEDED to be part of the club. as always stunning on you!


----------



## Baggiana

TDL said:


> *Baggiana* - the info actually came from Bryan since I was emailing him prior to meeting up with him in Hawaii last month. No more mini PO in the US unless of course it comes from the pre-loved, second-hand market. It is likely the pouches were swapped but that does not mean they were not sold.





Lululala said:


> I can confirm that. I emailed Bryan 2 days ago and he said it is REALLY sold outI literally called every single BV Boutique in Asia and Middle East except Russia. I must have made about 30 overseas phone calls



There you go!... the end of a glorious run!!!  Lululala, I hope that you find one, but this is one that would be difficult to part with...


----------



## Sammyjoe

Bichon Lover said:


> Hey guys.......I can't believe I'm here to say I have joined Club Cabat.  I really didn't see this day coming but Miss Barcelona captured my heart and here I am with the rest of you wackos, said with the utmost love!


 

I knew it!!!! You look stunning with the cabat!!!! It was only a matter of time before you got one!!!! You made a few hints and I thought, shall I say something, but I thought lets see!!!!!  Congrats BL!!!!


----------



## ReRe

I somehow knew it was a cabat too, but I was leaning toward the marshmallow since you had the ottone veneta.  How do you think they compare...how about a couple of shots.  Congrats it really looks great.  PS Stop trying to fool us.  We have a video camera planted in the wine cellar.


----------



## sbelle

^^I think she did some pictures on her reveal thread!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats, BL! We are now PO Cabat Sisters! As I have written time and time again here, you will never regret purchasing this bag. I am so happy for you! Congrats again and enjoy in the best of health! Woohoo!


----------



## NicAddict

So... can anyone help me find a PO Cabat ? I am in San Francisco and would love to at least have a look, but likely bring one home with me ????

Anyone ???


----------



## annie9999

NicAddict said:


> So... can anyone help me find a PO Cabat ? I am in San Francisco and would love to at least have a look, but likely bring one home with me ????
> 
> Anyone ???


hi *nic*- don't know about sf but there is a medium and large in nyc.  don't know if they would transfer it or how long it would take- hth and good luck-


----------



## jeshika

NicAddict said:


> So... can anyone help me find a PO Cabat ? I am in San Francisco and would love to at least have a look, but likely bring one home with me ????
> 
> Anyone ???



they could probably send it to you on consignment to take a look if there isn't one in san fran...


----------



## Bichon Lover

Ahhhhhh, thank you so much everyone!    Somehow I knew I'd be warmly welcomed into your club.  

I'm just gazing at her and can't wait to sneak her out for a few hours tomorrow. 

*Nic*   Check my response post to you in my reveal on page 5.


----------



## wt880014

BL Welcome to the cabat club! She looks gorgeous on you! I didn't realize it was your first. They are sooo addictive! I bought an ebano cabat in December as an "experiment",
didn't really think it was for me. Now all I think about is which one to get next!! Enjoy! They are special!


----------



## bags4fun

Nic, I think you should just go ahead and have the PO sent to your home!  Has there been ANYONE that didn't love the bag?  You know you are going to love it!    Do it!


----------



## yeliab

Wow, *Bichon Lover*, the cabat looks Gorgeous on you!!  Congrats!!  Love this!!


----------



## Lululala

Baggiana said:


> There you go!... the end of a glorious run!!!  Lululala, I hope that you find one, but this is one that would be difficult to part with...



Well, the hunt is over and I am a very happy woman


----------



## Bichon Lover

I can't stand it......  *Lululala* just confessed she bought a medium PO in my reveal thread.   I think......unless I've lost my mind since I got mine!  

I, we, NEED details.......now.  When did you get it, where did you get it?????  Give girl, give.  My body can only handle so much chocolate while waiting for the dirt.   :girlwhack:

BTW,  I think we're still within the time span that your bill should also go to *TDL.  :lolots:   *Where oh where is she anyways????


----------



## Lululala

Bichon Lover said:


> BTW,  I think we're still within the time span that your bill should also go to *TDL.  :lolots:   *Where oh where is she anyways????



I think you and *TDL* should be equal share of my bill:lolots::lolots:
You two are highly responsible for my bankcruptcy:lolots:


----------



## Bichon Lover

Lululala said:


> I think you and *TDL* should be equal share of my bill:lolots::lolots:
> You two are highly responsible for my bankcruptcy:lolots:




I think you should split your 10% with me.  :greengrin:


----------



## sbelle

Lululala said:


> Well, the hunt is over and I am a very happy woman


 
Those are words we like to hear!!


----------



## kw919

BookerMoose said:


> I am having a lot of trouble figuring out why I would every need a Cabat, and what on earth I would do with it if I got one, even though of course I WANT one...  and the thought of using it for my laptop just popped into my mind.  I still can't imagine getting a Cabat just to carry around my laptop - although that beetle coloured one coming up for FW sure would be nice...




This one is for you bookermoose - the Macbook air fits just fine - and plenty of room to spare


----------



## kw919

Here are some more pics of my new orchid mini - I love the size and of course the color is just wonderful!

(I wish I knew how to post these pics within a message so they appear larger....)

I really like my medium in the 'roma' style - I think that will not work so well for the mini size (it does not need to be folded in as it seems to be the perfect size - I just like the shape).

I have also shown a few shots of the mini and my medium tye dye to show the size comparison - the shot straight on is misleading - the other two shots provide a better perspective


----------



## ReRe

I agree, love the medium folded in roma style, you definitely don't need the mini folded in.


----------



## doloresmia

kw919 said:


> Here are some more pics of my new orchid mini - I love the size and of course the color is just wonderful!
> 
> (I wish I knew how to post these pics within a message so they appear larger....)
> 
> I really like my medium in the 'roma' style - I think that will not work so well for the mini size (it does not need to be folded in as it seems to be the perfect size - I just like the shape).
> 
> I have also shown a few shots of the mini and my medium tye dye to show the size comparison - the shot straight on is misleading - the other two shots provide a better perspective



what a super start to your collection KW919! congratulations on getting two of the most marvelous bags of the season! LOVELY! LOVE the comparison pix. please post them in the reference thread!


----------



## Leah

I love your photos kw919! Congrats on your mini Orchid, am sure you will love her even more as the days go by!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful comparison pics *kw*.    Two gorgeous Cabat's!


----------



## kw919

Thanks all -I am (again) really happy with this one  

I have to admit that the PO is growing on me way too quickly  (especially now that I am giving up hope on a pure metallic this fall )

Bichon - your and TDL's pics of the PO are just lovely and really help show the bag in the best light (sorry bryan   ...)   -I would have gotten the PO instead of my nero if I had seen the possibilities - -  - oh man,  I have lost all my senses at this point


----------



## TDL

^^^^ Did someone just say PO?   Ok, I won't say anything.

Congrats on the mini Orchid and the great comparison pics, *kw919*!  This was the slippery BV slope we were originally warning you about.


----------



## BookerMoose

Love the Orchid Mini!  Thanks for the MacBook Air picture - it is perfect size... Hmmm.


----------



## sbelle

kw919--great pictures!  Thanks for sharing your beauties with us!


----------



## NicAddict

Decision time.... Barcelona PO (Medium or Large) yes or no..... ? aarghhhhhhh

Going to see them this afternoon or tomorrow but maybe I shouldn't.

I mean, Fever, Marshmellow, Reflet.... do I 'need' a PO ?

bloody hell...


----------



## Leah

NicAddict, you already have among the best Cabats BV has ever produced....you cannot NOT have the PO. Go for it!


----------



## sbelle

NicAddict said:


> I mean, Fever, Marshmellow, Reflet.... do I 'need' a PO ?
> bloody hell...


 
I think you might be asking the wrong people.  "Need" means different things to different people...............




Although I do have to say that there are some level headed people on the BV forum.  I just don't happen to be one of them.  In the words of our dear Ethel "get it!!"


----------



## Sammyjoe

Leah said:


> NicAddict, you already have among the best Cabats BV has ever produced....you cannot NOT have the PO. Go for it!


 
Loving the latest avatar *Leah*

*Nic,* check them out, you have nothing to lose by looking


----------



## Leah

Thank you Sammyjoe! 
Trying to take a photo of my kid but won't keep still so took the next best thing!


----------



## Bichon Lover

NicAddict said:


> Decision time.... Barcelona PO (Medium or Large) yes or no..... ? aarghhhhhhh
> 
> Going to see them this afternoon or tomorrow but maybe I shouldn't.
> 
> I mean, Fever, Marshmellow, Reflet.... do I 'need' a PO ?
> 
> bloody hell...





Oh common.......since when did NEED have anything to do with it?    It's so beautiful you must have it if you love it when you see it.  You deserve it and what better remembrance could you have from San Fran?  It rounds out your already spectacular collection with a touch of gold dust from the Golden State!


----------



## ReRe

Oh Boy!!


----------



## ReRe

Nic does SF have both for you to look at, keep us up to date!


----------



## NicAddict

Sammyjoe said:


> Loving the latest avatar *Leah*
> 
> *Nic,* check them out, you have nothing to lose by looking


You know me.... I can probably still say no but I am sure its like the other Cabats I bought, once I lay my eyes on it, i only think what else to get that might look great with it grrr

this is going to be one expensive trip... AND I HAVE TO COME BACK AGAIN in October


----------



## Bichon Lover

ReRe said:


> Nic does SF have both for you to look at, keep us up to date!




 they do!!!!  They were hiding in the back 

I unfortunately have plans tomorrow and so can't meet *Nic* as I would love to do, but maybe next week before she leaves.


----------



## NicAddict

But imagine how pretty my avatar could be


----------



## NicAddict

ReRe said:


> Nic does SF have both for you to look at, keep us up to date!



Would you like me to buy you the other one ? Hahaha

I can already see myself walking out of there with both


----------



## doloresmia

Nic - hold out for ostrich cigar!!!! 

i say after seeing BL's reveal, how can you not go for the PO


----------



## NicAddict

The Ostrich Cigar is lovely but I would rather have a few other beauties instead of just the one.... Another lifetime maybe...


----------



## kroquet

Get the PO and when you come back in October, get the Ostrich Cigar.    lol

Love and hugs from Ethel


----------



## NicAddict

I was wondering when You would chime in, but then sbelle already did for you, lol.
I will go tomorrow and LOOK and let my own sense guide me (hahaha, I crack me up)


----------



## sbelle

kroquet said:


> Get the PO and when you come back in October, get the Ostrich Cigar. lol


 
Good advice, Ethel!


----------



## Lululala

I picked up my medium PO cabat last night and absolutely love it

I always have the Cabat on my mind secretly and keep thinking that the medium would be too heavy and also the price tag scarces me. I kept going back and forth of whether I should get a mini or medium. I saw *TDL's* reveal and I really love the PO but still worry about the weight. I have non-buyer's remorse when the mini was completely sold out in HK & Hawaii. That's when I made those crazy 30 internationally phone calls to every Boutique in Asia except Russia. Two days ago I decided to call the Boutique in Moscow. I really have no idea how to pay them even if they have the mini PO. The lady who answered the phone obviously can't communicate with me and hang up on me I was hopeless! 

After seeing *BL's* gorgeous action shots my heart was pounding and pounding so I went to Harbour City just to check out the weight of the medium PO. I put all my stuff in it and you know what, it's not as heavy as I thought it would be or maybe it's too beautiful that I don't care anymore.  This is the last one in Hong Kong and is now mine

May I present Miss Barcelona Cabat A 368/500 Does anybody know what A means?


----------



## Lululala

I also took photos of my metallic family.


----------



## Lululala

One more with natural light


----------



## Juda

kroquet said:


> Get the PO and when you come back in October, *get the Ostrich Cigar*.    lol
> 
> Love and hugs from Ethel



I have to agree with Ethel Ostrich is


----------



## NicAddict

Lululala said:


> One more with natural light




That is just disgusting !!!!

Just kidding of course, GORGEOUS, ALL OF THEM! Congratulations on getting the PO.


----------



## Juda

Lululala - wow gorgeous metallic


----------



## NicAddict

Juda said:


> I have to agree with Ethel Ostrich is


not listening......


----------



## kroquet

Juda said:


> I have to agree with Ethel Ostrich is


 

Nic   you can't argue with the Queen of Cabats, Juda.


lululala - what a gorgeous metallic picture!!!!!    Congrats!!!


----------



## piperlu

Beautiful Cabat!!


----------



## Juda

kroquet said:


> Nic   you can't argue with the Queen of Cabats, Juda.
> 
> 
> lululala - what a gorgeous metallic picture!!!!!    Congrats!!!



I prefer to be called "left-over cabats" Queen 
I am not going to give up the Queen part not even to *Jellyblob *and her 10 cabats

Seriously, you all get to choose and buy gorgeous cabats, I don't 
I am moving to another country, maybe Switzerland


----------



## TDL

NicAddict said:


> Decision time.... Barcelona PO (Medium or Large) yes or no..... ? aarghhhhhhh


 
Ah... so this means you are getting one and it's just a question of size... Woohoo! Good luck! As others mentioned, once you see it you'll know it's different enough from your Reflet. 



Lululala said:


> I picked up my medium PO cabat last night and absolutely love it
> 
> May I present Miss Barcelona Cabat A 368/500 Does anybody know what A means?


 
*Lululala* - congrats once again! And I love the mettalic trio by the window! 

Funny story but I was supposed to buy this actual PO Cabat and I know it was the last one in HK. I actually had it reserved for about 2 weeks last Jan. It was just a matter of me making a trip there and it turned out that I ended up going to Hawaii before HK. I'm glad I went to Hawaii so you could get your hands on this sultry piece of vintage gold! I don't know what the "A" stands for but mine didn't have one. Could this validate *Baggiana's* theory that there was an extra PO production run? And "A" was the second round? I'm not really sure. Maybe others will know.

********************

And *Juda*, you are hardly the "left-over Cabat" Queen. How can 2 Ostrich and Tea Rame be considered that? On top of your 3 others?


----------



## Lululala

Thank you *Nic, Juda, kroquet and piperlu*

And speical thanks to you *TDL*. If it were all sold out in HK I wouldn't be brave enough to buy this from the US. I really have to see it and feel the weight IRL to make that decision. Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## doloresmia

Lululala said:


> I also took photos of my metallic family.



oh my goodness gracious!!!! lululala congratulations.... you always win the prize for dedication for finding a BV bag. this is beautiful! love BV metallics.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats, Lululala, yet another PO sister! Woohoo! I love your pics and can feel your excitement and joy beaming from my computer screen. Enjoy her in the best of health!!


----------



## sbelle

I totally love this picture...










Congratulations!


----------



## Leah

What a terrific BV metallic collection!


----------



## SCL

Congratulations on a fabulous bag (and bag trio)!


----------



## Bichon Lover

*Congrats Lululala!!!!*    So glad you love her and like everyone I love this pic.  You beat me to the metallic group shot!    I have a copper ostrich too.   Enjoy sista dear, enjoy.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Nic, you have little will power when it comes to Cabats  still go and have a look 

Many congrats Lululala!!


----------



## yeliab

*Lululala*, WOW!!  What a Gorgeous Cabat!!   Whew!!  Congrats on your purchase!!  I'm glad you were able to try this out b4 you purchased to put your mind at ease!    Wow, you called Russia!!  That's determination!


----------



## blueiris

Lululala, my new bag sister!  It sounds like it was waiting there for you.  Enjoy your gorgeous new Cabat, and thanks for the photos!


----------



## aaa_1188

lululala, your collection is gorgeous!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## Lululala

Thanks, *aaa_1188, blueiris, yeliab, Sammyjoe, SCL, Leah, sbelle, MarvelGirl & BL* I am still in 

*Doloresmia*, you know what i'm like when i have my mission.


----------



## NicAddict

Lululala said:


> *Doloresmia*, you know what i'm like when i have my mission.


well thank goodness I am never on a mission


----------



## NicAddict

Just curious, what can I expect to have to splurge on a medium PO, and a large one in San Francisco ?

Can anyone enlighten me ?


----------



## MarvelGirl

Hey Nic, I think my medium was $5900 and the large is around $7000. However, I could be mistaken. Funny how we train our brains to forget these things.  I am sure one of the other gals will chime in soon and confirm or correct me though. Good Luck!!


----------



## thedseer

^$5900 for the medium sounds familiar


----------



## NicAddict

Thank you ladies, sounds like a bargain 

At least it is cheaper than Switzerland...


----------



## Bichon Lover

NicAddict said:


> Thank you ladies, sounds like a bargain
> 
> At least it is cheaper than Switzerland...




Yup $5900, fresh in my mind from yesterday!  Don't know about the large.

What are you waiting for, they close in a couple hours.   Get scootin'!!!


----------



## ReRe

The window shot of the metallics is gorgeous.

Nic, good luck with your get well gift.


----------



## jelts

Lululala, your metallic bag trio is simply divine!


----------



## dolphingirl

I kept coming back here to look at the pictures.  All the bags are so beautiful here.  I'm starting to like this cabat.....well, I know I'm very late.


----------



## yeliab

Are these still difficult to obtain?  Just wondering...  After seeing all of these new PO owners and their photos...  SIGH...   but I've also been reading how difficult these are to track down...  I feel like I'm getting into the PO bandwagon a little late into the game.   Is this True?  

My search begins...


----------



## Bichon Lover

I think it was posted a couple weeks ago that there were around 20 left in the states.  Minus me and *Nic* that we know of would leave around 18 depending if any others have sold.  You could call any BV boutique and ask them to check the computer as to how many are left.  It's been out about 2 years and 500 were made so we're getting to the end.  I may be talking to Mari in SF tomorrow and if I do I'll ask her to check the count.

What part of the world or country are you in?


----------



## yeliab

*BL* that would be GREAT!!   I live north of you - Seattle!!   

*Bichon*, is BV Hawaii considered separate (inventory and different prices) from the mainland (like LV and Prada)?  Are the prices less in Hawaii?   I need to get one of these before its gone!  

Do they sell the PO Cabats in NM?  or other high end stores?  

TIA!!   




Bichon Lover said:


> I think it was posted a couple weeks ago that there were around 20 left in the states.  Minus me and *Nic* that we know of would leave around 18 depending if any others have sold.  You could call any BV boutique and ask them to check the computer as to how many are left.  It's been out about 2 years and 500 were made so we're getting to the end.  I may be talking to Mari in SF tomorrow and if I do I'll ask her to check the count.
> 
> What part of the world or country are you in?


----------



## Bichon Lover

yeliab said:


> *BL* that would be GREAT!!   I live north of you - Seattle!!
> 
> *Bichon*, is BV Hawaii considered separate (inventory and different prices) from the mainland (like LV and Prada)?  Are the prices less in Hawaii?   I need to get one of these before its gone!
> 
> Do they sell the PO Cabats in NM?  or other high end stores?
> 
> TIA!!





Hawaii does get a few things the mainland doesn't but all the prices are the same.  Hawaii does not have lower prices.

I'm pretty sure the boutiques are the only ones that had and have the PO.


----------



## Baggiana

Lululala, Congratulations, Bag Sister!!!  Such an amazing bag!!! ... we share all three metallics - two bag twins (Copper ostrich and PO) and on bag sibling (ottone veneta).... I also have a couple of exotics in metallic (SO ferro/ottone karung veneta and armatura python knot hobo) - and a copper ossidato (I went overboard with copper, I know!- but rame and ossidato are different).  My current schedule precludes picture taking and posting, but maybe someday I will do the same and we can have a metallic thread.


----------



## spendalot

Congrats to all who jumped onto the PO cabat wagon   Your pics are so fantastic and is making me regret a little on not choosing the PO 

I can't wait for BV to come out with another metallic Cabat.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

I just a have quick question about the mini cabat in nappa. I've noticed there has been a lot of discussion about finding ways to keep the medium cabat from flopping open (adding ties/snaps, etc.). Is this an issue with the mini size? Maybe a different leather will keep the shape better?


----------



## Lululala

Baggiana said:


> Lululala, Congratulations, Bag Sister!!!  Such an amazing bag!!! ... we share all three metallics - two bag twins (Copper ostrich and PO) and on bag sibling (ottone veneta).... I also have a couple of exotics in metallic (SO ferro/ottone karung veneta and armatura python knot hobo) - and a copper ossidato (I went overboard with copper, I know!- but rame and ossidato are different).  My current schedule precludes picture taking and posting, but maybe someday I will do the same and we can have a metallic thread.




You reminded me I also have a copper ossidato drop bag and a ferro karung wallet. I love love BV metallics  I need to do some stock taking and maybe I should do an update family shot before it changes again!


----------



## yeliab

To my knowledge the Mini is structured to stay open and does not fold in...  The mini keeps its shape  - although I don't own one personally this is what I've heard.  I'm sure the BV mini owners will have a better answer!!    

I missed the PO cabat in the mini - as its sold out in Hawaii ... but I'm not sure about the asian market.  

I want a mini soon!    Hopefully the mini cabat will come out with fantastic colours soon!   



Kyung Hwa said:


> I just a have quick question about the mini cabat in nappa. I've noticed there has been a lot of discussion about finding ways to keep the medium cabat from flopping open (adding ties/snaps, etc.). Is this an issue with the mini size? Maybe a different leather will keep the shape better?


----------



## BagEssence

I think I'm crazy.  Spent 40 minutes in total talking to my HK SA asking about the paille cabat, yolk lizard wallet, flap clutch, card case, PO mini cabat.

Unfortunately, PO mini cabat IS SOLD OUT.  I so wanted to jump on the PO cabat wagon.

Originally Posted by Kyung Hwa  
I just a have quick question about the mini cabat in nappa. I've noticed there has been a lot of discussion about finding ways to keep the medium cabat from flopping open (adding ties/snaps, etc.). Is this an issue with the mini size? Maybe a different leather will keep the shape better?

Kyung Hwa:  mini in goat skin doesn't flop, and from what I gather after today's phone call, the calf skin is even harder than goat.  From what I experienced trying on the mini cabats last year, the nappa cabats are the most unstructured ones.  They're really soft.

I'm so frustrated now the fact that they can't hold things for me till April.......gaahhh


----------



## TDL

Not to start a frenzy but I was back in Manila (Philippines) last December for Christmas and saw that the BV Boutique in Greenbelt 2 had one mini PO Cabat on the shelf. I don't remember the actual price but it was obscenely marked up... as any other luxury brand goods are in Manila. Of course, that was almost 3 months ago. If in fact it is still there then that is probably the last remaining mini PO cabat in the world. Unfortunately, I doubt that they ship overseas but anyone interested could always ask.

*BagEssence* - are you based in HK? Manila's relatively near for you... but I'm not sure how much you'll want it given the exorbitant price.

*yeliab* - yes, no more mini's in the US but there are around 20 or so mediums and a few large. US prices are the same across states and the only difference is the tax. And in your case, you can have it shipped and not pay for the tax at all... lucky you! I personally don't think the medium is as "big" as people say it is. But that's just me.

Oh and I forgot to mention that the BV Malaysia boutique has one last piece of medium PO... another one of those few stragglers in this part of the world.  Everywhere else in Asia is sold out on the PO... Singapore, HK, Korea, Taiwan, Thailand, India, etc...


----------



## BagEssence

TDL: Am not based in HK but I go there often. My SA said that there was a med PO before but even that was sold.  Possibly anyone from tpf?
Uugggh, I don't think I want to go to manila or have anything shipped as valuable as that hehe.  I like the feeling of the after purchase, you know, a bit dizzy and disbelieve that you just spent that much money on something other than gold?

So, yes, it could be the last mini PO up for grab in Manila.  Anyone?


----------



## TDL

^^^ Yes, Lululala got the last med PO from HK. They no longer have any PO Cabats in any size. Only 2 other places in Asia with PO Cabats - Malaysia (1 medium) and Phils (1 mini as of Dec 2009... but we're not sure if it's still there).


----------



## Lululala

TDL said:


> ^^^ *Yes, Lululala got the last med PO from HK*. They no longer have any PO Cabats in any size. Only 2 other places in Asia with PO Cabats - Malaysia (1 medium) and Phils (1 mini as of Dec 2009... but we're not sure if it's still there).


----------



## blueiris

Kyung Hwa said:


> I just a have quick question about the mini cabat in nappa. I've noticed there has been a lot of discussion about finding ways to keep the medium cabat from flopping open (adding ties/snaps, etc.). Is this an issue with the mini size? Maybe a different leather will keep the shape better?


 
I'm one who is not that concerned about the flopping open issue, either with the mini or the medium. Sure, they might gape open when set down, but it is usually remedied by putting one handle inside the other. That's the nature of an open tote, and I don't plan to add ties or snaps to mine. Unless I'm misunderstanding something, the mini is as open as the medium.

If security is your concern, when I wear the mini on the shoulder, the shorter top length of it closes up well enough for me under my arm. The medium has more length at the top, so I suppose it's possible for someone to reach in from behind, but I tend to hold bags close to me. I can tuck in the sides if I wanted to do so. The ties added to each end would prevent someone from flicking it open, I guess.

I've heard that some people use a drawstring bag (such as the dust cover) as a sort of security liner that they tie closed to protect the contents of the bag. I guess that would work. For myself, if I were going to be walking in a high-risk area where I think someone would be reaching into my bag, I probably wouldn't be carrying my Cabat, anyway. It's all a matter of what makes you most comfortable.

As for the materials, the structured Cabats are generally heavier than the soft nappa. Also, the structured Cabats tend to look a little bigger when worn because their shapes are more defined. For some, neither factor makes any difference because they can carry any bags and look fabulous!  You might be one of the lucky ones, and my comments might be meaningless. But for me, I had to rule out the medium Barcelona PO as being too bulky-looking and too heavy. And another thing, I think some nappa colors are more soft than others. For some reason, ebano seemed especially pliable to me, while the cobalt and orchid seemed a little stiffer. I'm pretty sure all of them would soften with use, anyway.

Eh, after typing all this, I think it's probably best to see and try them on before coming to any conclusions and not to be too analytical about it--this coming from a very analytical buyer and non-impulsive buyer. I think this is the sort of purchase where you'll know it when you see it whether it's "the one" for you.

I posted these photos within my reveal thread for my orchid, and also in the size comparison Reference thread, but maybe they'll help here? By the way, the Cabats are empty in the photos.


----------



## blueiris

yeliab said:


> Do they sell the PO Cabats in NM? or other high end stores?


 


Bichon Lover said:


> I'm pretty sure the boutiques are the only ones that had and have the PO.


 
My understanding was that in the U.S., Cabats are only available at the BV boutiques and not any other stores.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Thanks so much for taking the time to write that great reply and posting pics for me *blueiris* . My concern is about it falling open when you set it down and exposing everything inside. Crossing the handles when you set it down makes a lot of sense and doesn't seem to high maintenance. I live in California but am going to Maui next week. It will be about an hour drive with my DH and toddler to the BV in Wailea so I was trying to figure out if it's worth the drive to check out the mini cabats even if it's for a purchase in the future. Security is not an issue but I can't stand it when you stuff falls out of your bag just because you've set it down. Your cabats are beautiful. I love an open tote!

Off topic but somewhat related... I'm also ogling the Hermes Lindy 30cm... Hmmm... Hermes or BV... decisions, decisions...


----------



## doloresmia

Kyung Hwa said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to write that great reply and posting pics for me *blueiris* . My concern is about it falling open when you set it down and exposing everything inside. Crossing the handles when you set it down makes a lot of sense and doesn't seem to high maintenance. I live in California but am going to Maui next week. It will be about an hour drive with my DH and toddler to the BV in Wailea so I was trying to figure out if it's worth the drive to check out the mini cabats even if it's for a purchase in the future. Security is not an issue but I can't stand it when you stuff falls out of your bag just because you've set it down. Your cabats are beautiful. I love an open tote!
> 
> Off topic but somewhat related... I'm also ogling the Hermes Lindy 30cm... Hmmm... Hermes or BV... decisions, decisions...



JMO, bv mini cabat is more classic. if you are going to get a lindy, wait until one comes up on the secondary market - there are always people who tire of them, and you can get one for less than retail. i have only seen one mini cabat come up on ebay and one of our lovely members snagged it fast!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

That's a great point *doloresmia*. The price of a new Lindy makes me a little uncomfortable too. I have been going back and forth between the two but have not had a chance to try either on. I know trying bags can be so much different from looking at pics. Well then, it looks like I'll be dragging DH and DS to BV Wailea after all. I think you are absolutely right about the cabat being more classic. I am in love with the quirkiness of the Lindy and it's so me but I do think the cabat will be more useful in the long run, (i.e. it will definitely fit an iPad!). Hm. I've been trying to avoid creating a bag list but it looks like tpf is creating one for me. Lol... er... don't really think that's funny but sometimes all you can do is laugh, right?


----------



## doloresmia

Kyung Hwa said:


> That's a great point *doloresmia*. The price of a new Lindy makes me a little uncomfortable too. I have been going back and forth between the two but have not had a chance to try either on. I know trying bags can be so much different from looking at pics. Well then, it looks like I'll be dragging DH and DS to BV Wailea after all. I think you are absolutely right about the cabat being more classic. I am in love with the quirkiness of the Lindy and it's so me but I do think the cabat will be more useful in the long run, (i.e. it will definitely fit an iPad!). Hm. I've been trying to avoid creating a bag list but it looks like tpf is creating one for me. Lol... er... don't really think that's funny but sometimes all you can do is laugh, right?



LOL - tPF is DANGEROUS that way! have a great time trying the bags, that is always the best way to do it. i think it is fairly easy to find a lindy at an H for trying purposes. i too initially was very attracted to the lindy quirkiness, and i know there are members on tPF who love it, for me though over time i just wanted a more classical shape and so much to the pain of my bank account, i focused on the birkin  and am very very happy with what i have.


----------



## Kyung Hwa

doloresmia said:


> LOL - tPF is DANGEROUS that way! have a great time trying the bags, that is always the best way to do it. i think it is fairly easy to find a lindy at an H for trying purposes. i too initially was very attracted to the lindy quirkiness, and i know there are members on tPF who love it, for me though over time i just wanted a more classical shape and so much to the pain of my bank account, i focused on the birkin  and am very very happy with what i have.



I am quite envious of your beautiful collection. I love how each piece I've seen was well though out. This is what I'm trying to do myself. I want each piece I have to be totally functional, absolutely beautiful and I want be head over heels in love with it. At these prices I don't think that's unreasonable. Oh man, how naive I was the day I stumbled upon tpf :lolots:


----------



## ReRe

I've always liked the look of the lindy and have an etoupe one in my head, but would like to see it IRL.  Does anyone know the retail?


----------



## Kyung Hwa

ReRe said:


> I've always liked the look of the lindy and have an etoupe one in my head, but would like to see it IRL.  Does anyone know the retail?



I've been stalking the Hermes sb lately checking out the Lindy. I think the 30cm runs around $5400. I'm not sure how much the 34cm is but I think the newer smaller version, the 26cm, is around $5200. I think those are the starting prices. Of course there is always the croc version that's closer to $20,000? Give or take on all...

Etoupe is beautiful. I had the pleasure of seeing a woman with one irl a few weeks ago. Such a cool looking bag. I kept staring at her bag even after I realized she was watching me oogle it. I couldn't help myself and kept staring at it. I really need to work on that. lol.

Btw, there is an Etoupe Lindy on ebay right now. Not sure of it's authenticity though. Sorry to everyone on this thread for going way off brand and subject.


----------



## annie9999

I have a 34 Lindy in cafe clemence and several cabats.  Both are great bags.  I'm not at home right now but will be soon and I can try to help.


----------



## blueiris

Kyung Hwa said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to write that great reply and posting pics for me *blueiris* . My concern is about it falling open when you set it down and exposing everything inside. Crossing the handles when you set it down makes a lot of sense and doesn't seem to high maintenance. I live in California but am going to Maui next week. It will be about an hour drive with my DH and toddler to the BV in Wailea so I was trying to figure out if it's worth the drive to check out the mini cabats even if it's for a purchase in the future. Security is not an issue but I can't stand it when you stuff falls out of your bag just because you've set it down. Your cabats are beautiful. I love an open tote!


 
You're welcome, and thanks for your kind comments on my Cabats.

Some of the slouchier Cabats (like the ebano nappa) will probably fall open when set down, and crossing the handles might or might not be enough for you.  You'd probably still be able to see the contents.  In that case, using a drawstring inner bag, or using a scarf as a top drape, might be one way to go.  I don't think that there is a danger of items actually falling out of the bag when it's set down.  The wide base would probably keep the contents centered where they sit.

As for whether it's worth the drive to Wailea, I suppose it would be worthwhile if you'd otherwise forever wonder about it.  A few hours' time spent driving and browsing at the boutique might save you more hours of future decision-making.  However, I do understand that you have your DH and toddler involved in this trip.  If there are other things that your family would like to see do while in Wailea, then the drive would be less about your going to BV and more family-oriented.  I've never been there, but surely there must be lots of other reasons why the drive would be worthwhile, too.


----------



## BookerMoose

I posted this in Authenticate This and the consensus there seems to be Rakuten is legit and this looks like a Mini PO Cabat...  for those desperate for one.  I'm not sure about the specifics of international shipping but it seems to be possible.

http://en.item.rakuten.com/komehyo-brand/6233001492138/


----------



## Mid-

BookerMoose said:


> I posted this in Authenticate This and the consensus there seems to be Rakuten is legit and this looks like a Mini PO Cabat...  for those desperate for one.  I'm not sure about the specifics of international shipping but it seems to be possible.
> 
> http://en.item.rakuten.com/komehyo-brand/6233001492138/



I just went back to their original Japanese site and apparently they ship to Japanese addresses only. However, you can have it shipped overseas by using Rakuten's (or Rakuten affiliated) forwarding service. If you click the add to cart button on the linked English page, a pop up asks you to register for the forwarding service. HTH.


----------



## yeliab

OMG, did I hear a mini PO cabat??       Wow, it's so far away... Philippines...  I was wondering why would the price there be high?  Is it bc of the demand for the Mini PO cabat?  Or bc of the money exchange?  

I'm glad the PO cabat is still avail here in the USA...  med and large that is.  With the help of *BichonLover* I may have one of these beauties really soon!   

Being that this will be my 1st Cabat - I've been trying to see which of my bags have similar dimensions as the Med Cabat.  I hear bc the sides fold in - its not as Big at it seems.  It'll be nice to have a versatile piece that I can carry little to a lot of things in. 

*Mid*, do you know if the prices in Japan is higher in comparison to the prices here in the US (taking the money exchange into consideration)?  





TDL said:


> Not to start a frenzy but I was back in Manila (Philippines) last December for Christmas and saw that the BV Boutique in Greenbelt 2 had one mini PO Cabat on the shelf. I don't remember the actual price but it was obscenely marked up... as any other luxury brand goods are in Manila. Of course, that was almost 3 months ago. If in fact it is still there then that is probably the last remaining mini PO cabat in the world. Unfortunately, I doubt that they ship overseas but anyone interested could always ask.
> 
> *BagEssence* - are you based in HK? Manila's relatively near for you... but I'm not sure how much you'll want it given the exorbitant price.
> 
> *yeliab* - yes, no more mini's in the US but there are around 20 or so mediums and a few large. US prices are the same across states and the only difference is the tax. And in your case, you can have it shipped and not pay for the tax at all... lucky you! I personally don't think the medium is as "big" as people say it is. But that's just me.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention that the BV Malaysia boutique has one last piece of medium PO... another one of those few stragglers in this part of the world.  Everywhere else in Asia is sold out on the PO... Singapore, HK, Korea, Taiwan, Thailand, India, etc...


----------



## Bichon Lover

The medium PO is pretty much the same size as the large Veneta when the sides are pushed in.  They feel pretty much the same when worn on the shoulder.  The Cabat's bottom is wider and solid but because it rides low enough on the body (pretty much at the waist) it doesn't feel fat or bulky under the arm and I am really sensitive to that feeling of a big melon under the arm.  

Here are pics. The Veneta on the table with the PO is Ottone, the Veneta on my shoulder is Armatura.  The Armatura is a good comparison because it's a stiffer weave and represents the stiffer bottom of the Cabat instead of the droop of the soft Ottone.  The PO leather ended up being much softer than I anticipated which I like but not so soft that it doesn't hold it's shape as you can see but makes it very comfortable to wear and pet! 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Mid-

yeliab said:


> *Mid*, do you know if the prices in Japan is higher in comparison to the prices here in the US (taking the money exchange into consideration)?



Hi there, *yeliab*.  The prices are way crazily higher in Japan than in the US even with the tax return for non-residents and the weak Japanese Yen has been making it even worse lately.  So, as much as I love visiting the BV boutiques in Tokyo especially the Ginza flagship store, I cannot buy anything there unless it is only available in Japan and something that I cannot live without.

*BL*, your pics are killing me, seriously.


----------



## yeliab

*BichonLover*, Thank you so much for the photo comparisons!!  The Medium cabat looks PERFECT!!  With the sides tucked in it looks FANTASTIC!!  

The PO looks more Bronzey in comparison to the Ottone - even though the Ottone is gold it doesn't have the dimensional look as the PO.  I was reading somewhere in the threads that the PO cabat is so universal it matches almost everything!!  I can now see that!   

*BL*, Thanks sooooo Much for posting these comparisons!!      It Helped me make my mind up!  

I'm pretty much SOLD!


----------



## TDL

I'm not sure if I read it right but the mini PO on the Rakuten site is marked as "used" (ie. pre-loved)? It also has the wrong pouch... but if you don't really mind and really dying for the mini then it looks legit.



yeliab said:


> OMG, did I hear a mini PO cabat??  Wow, it's so far away... Philippines... *I was wondering why would the price there be high? *Is it bc of the demand for the Mini PO cabat? Or bc of the money exchange?


 
It's high because luxury goods gets heavily taxed in this part of the world.  They roughly add around 30-40% of the original price.  It's not because of demand of exchange rates.  That is why we always say BVs in Asia are overpriced (except HK where it's tax free).

*yeliab *- if you're really in love with the PO, I suggest you go for the medium.  The size is great and I was pleasantly surprised by it.  This, coming from someone who really really wanted the mini but ended up with the medium instead.


----------



## Leah

Kyung Hwa said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to write that great reply and posting pics for me *blueiris* . My concern is about it falling open when you set it down and exposing everything inside. Crossing the handles when you set it down makes a lot of sense and doesn't seem to high maintenance. I live in California but am going to Maui next week. It will be about an hour drive with my DH and toddler to the BV in Wailea so I was trying to figure out if it's worth the drive to check out the mini cabats even if it's for a purchase in the future. Security is not an issue but I can't stand it when you stuff falls out of your bag just because you've set it down. Your cabats are beautiful. I love an open tote!
> 
> Off topic but somewhat related... I'm also ogling the Hermes Lindy 30cm... Hmmm... Hermes or BV... decisions, decisions...



Kyung Hwa, my first two cabats are super used and therefore as floppy as a cabat can possibly get. Although they pretty much completely collapse when put down, I haven't had anything spill out ever. All my cabats are medium, so they're even more floppy than a mini cabat would be.

I try to be organized and use pouches to keep my things, but sometimes like any Mum I end up with a bag full of stuff - but there's been no spillage ever. I find a cabat perfect for putting even my kid's stuff - so easy to reach into the cabat to quickly pull out a toy or bottle. I don't know it it's a consideration for you but a cabat is very very kid friendly!

I'll take photos to show you how my collapsed cabats look and how because they drape as they collapse, it's pretty hard to spill anything out.


----------



## yeliab

*TDL*, Thanks for the info!  I was perusing the threads and came across your "action" shots in the Reference section.  The Medium is not that big at all!  And with the sides tucked in - in *BichonLover*'s photos - it's really a great size!!  I actually like that tucked in look - it's quite Nice!   Thanks TDL for posting those live shots!  

It's with the Help of your PO cabat reveal and *BL*'s reveal - and now *Nic*'s reveal... it pretty much sealed the deal for me!  I Love this PO cabat!!  It's Gorgeous

OH!!  I never knew that about the taxes in Asia.  Yikes...  Thank you for educating me on that - WOW...  When I went into Louis Vuitton and Hermes boutiques in Hawaii (a few weeks ago)  - it was extremely Crowded to my amazement with a lot of tourists!!  And many of them had bags and bags of purchased high end goodies!!  Now I understand!     Like a huge Sale for them!  

That Rakuten site looks intense but I'm wondering how much it would be for an outside company to send it... then the customs...  hmmm.   

All in the name of  PO Cabat!!   

I may be the 13th PO Cabat sister here!  We'll see next week!  Perhaps there are others out there as Smitten as me!   




TDL said:


> I'm not sure if I read it right but the mini PO on the Rakuten site is marked as "used" (ie. pre-loved)? It also has the wrong pouch... but if you don't really mind and really dying for the mini then it looks legit.
> 
> t's high because luxury goods gets heavily taxed in this part of the world.  They roughly add around 30-40% of the original price.  It's not because of demand of exchange rates.  That is why we always say BVs in Asia are overpriced (except HK where it's tax free).
> 
> *yeliab *- if you're really in love with the PO, I suggest you go for the medium.  The size is great and I was pleasantly surprised by it.  This, coming from someone who really really wanted the mini but ended up with the medium instead.


----------



## Lululala

TDL said:


> *yeliab *-* if you're really in love with the PO, I suggest you go for the medium.  The size is great and I was pleasantly surprised by it.  This, coming from someone who really really wanted the mini but ended up with the medium instead*.



ITA! *yeliab* - go for the medium before it's sold out!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

blueiris said:


> As for whether it's worth the drive to Wailea, I suppose it would be worthwhile if you'd otherwise forever wonder about it.  *A few hours' time spent driving and browsing at the boutique might save you more hours of future decision-making.*  However, I do understand that you have your DH and toddler involved in this trip.  If there are other things that your family would like to see do while in Wailea, then the drive would be less about your going to BV and more family-oriented.  I've never been there, but surely there must be lots of other reasons why the drive would be worthwhile, too.



This is a great point. This will probably be the only chance I'll get to see a mini cabat for the next year or so. We're definitely making the trek and you're right, there will be plenty to do on the way and once we get there besides going to BV. 



Leah said:


> Kyung Hwa, my first two cabats are super used and therefore as floppy as a cabat can possibly get. Although they pretty much completely collapse when put down, I haven't had anything spill out ever. All my cabats are medium, so they're even more floppy than a mini cabat would be.
> 
> I try to be organized and use pouches to keep my things, but sometimes like any Mum I end up with a bag full of stuff - but there's been no spillage ever. I find a cabat perfect for putting even my kid's stuff - so easy to reach into the cabat to quickly pull out a toy or bottle. I don't know it it's a consideration for you but a cabat is very very kid friendly!
> 
> I'll take photos to show you how my collapsed cabats look and how because they drape as they collapse, it's pretty hard to spill anything out.



I'm so curious to see your well loved cabats! It's always good to see how something ages and holds up with lots of use. I've decided that I will only buy bags that I will use the heck out of. I always have this idea that I'll only use a bag like this when I'm not in mommy mode but I always have my kid with me so I end up throwing his stuff in it too. Good to know you use your's with your children. Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

annie9999 said:


> I have a 34 Lindy in cafe clemence and several cabats.  Both are great bags.  I'm not at home right now but will be soon and I can try to help.



OOOooo, I'm so curious to see your Lindy and your cabats!


----------



## yeliab

*Kyung*, just a suggestion!   

Give the BV in Maui a call the day b4 you go and see what Mini cabats they might have at the time...  this will give you a good idea what they have ahead of time.  And if you have time...  take a look at the colours on TPF the night b4.  

This will give a great picture of what they have... then when you go in there - it'll be easy and quick once you see the Mini cabat... Your purchase will be swift!!  

Then you and your family can be on your way to the Gorgeous "Big Beach" in Wailea!!   And some dinner in Kihei!     A really great Japanese restaurant in Kihei is:  *Izakaya Matsu*...  Their food is so good it still has me craving their Daikon salad!!  SIGH!!  

But Oh, ...that's if the other boutiques don't lure you in!!  There are so many boutiques there in Wailea!!  SIGH!!!    LV is there!  and their prices are less than the mainland!   

Have fun Kyung!  Look forward to your reveal!   



Kyung Hwa said:


> This is a great point. This will probably be the only chance I'll get to see a mini cabat for the next year or so. We're definitely making the trek and you're right, there will be plenty to do on the way and once we get there besides going to BV.


----------



## BagEssence

Mid- said:


> Hi there, *yeliab*.  The prices are way crazily higher in Japan than in the US even with the tax return for non-residents and the weak Japanese Yen has been making it even worse lately.  So, as much as I love visiting the BV boutiques in Tokyo especially the Ginza flagship store, I cannot buy anything there unless it is only available in Japan and something that I cannot live without.
> 
> *BL*, your pics are killing me, seriously.




I agree, BL is blessed with gold.  Golden hair, golden bags, statuesque body as a base.  Does that rhyme?


----------



## TDL

Quick update: The mini PO Cabat I saw in Manila last December is gone. FYI only. It looks like the only hope is the preloved bag on the Rakuten site per BM's post.


----------



## yeliab

*TDL*, seriously??  Wow, it's gone!!  Someone bit the bullet and paid top dollar for that beauty!!  Thanks for the update!  

I also wanted to point out that the LV Neverfull reminds me of the Cabat...  same styling


----------



## NicAddict

yeliab said:


> I also wanted to point out that the LV Neverfull reminds me of the Cabat...  same styling



Sacrilege ! Out with you, you demons !


----------



## jxtai

HI everyone.. 
 I am a new memeber to this forum, so can u guys help me with couple questions about the mini cabat? Thanks in advance. I am going to london in June, I am thinking buying the mini cabat, love it so much and I think is the perfect size for me. My question is do they selling the mini cabat in London? and anyone know what will be the price? what color is now available in mini cabat right now? sorry if these questions are silly,  I really really want to know.. thanks!


----------



## Mid-

Hi, *jxtai*, welcome to tPF and the BV sub. Your questions are not silly at all.  I adore the mini cabat!

The mini/small/Asian size cabats are only available at the boutiques in Asia and Hawaii, so I don't think the London boutiques carry them.  If you get one from a Hawaii boutique, a nappa mini is 3400USD and they have it in orchid, nero, and ebano I think. HTH.


----------



## jxtai

Thank you so much..Mid.. I think I will just have to ask my sister to get it for me..she live in Hong Kong.. thanks


----------



## Bichon Lover

Here are all my metallic loves including their newest sibling the Barcelona Cabat! 

They all seem to be welcoming the Cabat without jealousy.


----------



## thedseer

^so gorgeous!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Simply beautiful collection BL, simply beautiful!!


----------



## piperlu

Gorgeous collection BL.


----------



## doloresmia

Bichon Lover said:


> Here are all my metallic loves including their newest sibling the Barcelona Cabat!
> 
> They all seem to be welcoming the Cabat without jealousy.



if i were anywhere near your house, i would scoop up all those delicious metallics and run like the wind!


----------



## Leah

Brilliant metallics collection! BV really does produce the very best metallics.


----------



## ReRe

Great pics BL, must be really hard to decide which one in the morning.


----------



## yeliab

*BL*, OMG!!  Look at your collection!!    GORGEOUS!!  All the metallics have their own personalities... the leather, the textures...  Just GORGEOUS!!   

BL, the copper piece...  does that have a large base?  Or is that just an illusion from the side?  If the base is large does it stick out from the body?  I've been eyeing a BV bag similar structure (hidden magnetic at the top to close over eachother) but was thinking the base would stick out like wearing a football under my arm.   But I also have to remember that the BV leathers do soften up and will relax in time.  

Thanks for the eye candy!!


----------



## jelts

Oh my! *BL*! Your metallic collection just kills me! 
I'd love to get my grubby hands on all of them!  
Such a gorgeous collection. Thanks for sharing!



Bichon Lover said:


> Here are all my metallic loves including their newest sibling the Barcelona Cabat!
> 
> They all seem to be welcoming the Cabat without jealousy.


----------



## jelts

Just a quick question: Where is it cheapest to get a Mini Cabat?

Of course, cheap here being a relative concept....


----------



## NicAddict

F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S.!!!


----------



## spendalot

yeliab said:


> *TDL*
> 
> I also wanted to point out that the LV Neverfull reminds me of the Cabat...  same styling



Seriously, I can't think of a worse thing to hear. I am sorry. I tried hard but I had to say it.


----------



## spendalot

BL, your metallic family is simply divine. Your cabat fit in so well n looks like it should be there!


----------



## Baggiana

Gorgeous, BL!!! I should take one of my metallic family, too... someday soon!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks y'all.   They looked so purty cuddling like that. 

*yeliab*  It is a little fat at the bottom,  about 6" and it is bulky under the arm but I don't carry it on my shoulder.  I carry it on the crook of my elbow or hold by hand.  I find that with all my bags, I even seem to carry my Veneta's by hand down at my side.  I only put bags on my shoulder for a sec to do something.  My neck and shoulders thank me!


----------



## uclaboi

WOW, BL, didn't know that your got the PO, too!!!  So happy for you!  Gorgeous metallic collection!


----------



## sbelle

*bl*--a lovely, lovely family!  Every time I see your copper ostrich cocker it makes me want one so, so bad!!


----------



## dolphingirl

*BL*, you have gorgeous metallic collection!!


----------



## Kellybag

WOW...what metallics!


----------



## yeliab

Oh!!  I shouldn't think all bags can be worn on the shoulder!!    Yes, very good for the shoulders!!   

*BL*, have a great time at the get together!  BL, if the PO cabat is in at the time you and Nic are there - let me know if it has the same gold/oxidation ratio as yours and Nic's!!  

OOooo, I wonder if Hermes will have Nic's Etoupe Birkin!!    Nic, still has a suitcase to fill!  LOL!!   





Bichon Lover said:


> Thanks y'all.   They looked so purty cuddling like that.
> 
> *yeliab*  It is a little fat at the bottom,  about 6" and it is bulky under the arm but I don't carry it on my shoulder.  I carry it on the crook of my elbow or hold by hand.  I find that with all my bags, I even seem to carry my Veneta's by hand down at my side.  I only put bags on my shoulder for a sec to do something.  My neck and shoulders thank me!


----------



## TDL

yeliab said:


> *BL*, have a great time at the get together! BL, if the PO cabat is in at the time you and Nic are there - *let me know if it has the same gold/oxidation ratio as yours and Nic's!! *


 
*yeliab* - hope you don't mind me chiming in but one of the 2 mediums left in Hawaii has a fairly high gold to oxydized ratio.  It's the one at the Ala Moana store not Kalakaua but you can still ask Bryan regardless and in case you're ready to take the plunge.  I recall because I chose from all 3 at the time I got mine (similar if not more "gold" than BL's).

*BL* - ohhhh... the Cocker! Brings bag memories of the Copper Ostrich George V bag that got away from me last year


----------



## doloresmia

what is nicer than a cabat with friends?












More pix here from bryan

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...-summer-2010-post-pics-discuss-510050-87.html


----------



## jelts

*gasp* that cigar ostrich cabat is gorgeous!


----------



## bags4fun

I thought that the mini PO Cabat was sold out!?


----------



## Juda

Good point *bags4fun*
I like the Noce Ostrich more


----------



## doloresmia

bags4fun said:


> I thought that the mini PO Cabat was sold out!?



it is. i assume the picture is of a medium.


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> it is. i assume the picture is of a medium.



it looks medium


----------



## Juda

What other colors are Ostrich cabats available in?
_(other than Tornado, Noce and Cigar)_


----------



## sbelle

*Juda*, Ethel has been bad since you've been missing.  Don't tell her I told you.


----------



## doloresmia

Juda said:


> What other colors are Ostrich cabats available in?
> _(other than Tornado, Noce and Cigar)_



according to bryan, pourpre. can you imagine how stunning that is? he is going to try to get us a photo.

nice to have you posting - you were missed, have you seen what ethel and lucy have been doing?


----------



## TDL

Juda said:


> I like the Noce Ostrich more


 
I totally agree... it would probably suit my complexion more.  But I still love the Cigar nonetheless.  

I have seen Pourpre Ostrich IRL but it wasn't a Cabat. It was the men's duffle shown on page 144.  Drool-worthy then, I can't imagine how much lovelier it will be on a Cabat.


----------



## Leah

doloresmia said:


> according to bryan, pourpre. can you imagine how stunning that is? he is going to try to get us a photo.




Wow, would love to see photos please! 
Many thanks again Doloresmia


----------



## graycat5

doloresmia said:


> according to bryan, *pourpre*. can you imagine how stunning that is? he is going to try to get us a photo.



Hi m'dear!  BH had one of these little gems last Sunday -- it was truly stunning.  I believe it was going to be heading out to someone the following day, which of course tempted me to buy it immediately!

Right up until I realized I'd be living in it if I did...


----------



## doloresmia

graycat5 said:


> Hi m'dear!  BH had one of these little gems last Sunday -- it was truly stunning.  I believe it was going to be heading out to someone the following day, which of course tempted me to buy it immediately!
> 
> Right up until I realized I'd be living in it if I did...



Hello doll! LOL..... there is something about the ostrich cabats though, might be worth living it a bit of purgatory  it must have been beautiful!


----------



## tryonagain

graycat5 said:


> Hi m'dear!  BH had one of these little gems last Sunday -- it was truly stunning.  I believe it was going to be heading out to someone the following day, which of course tempted me to buy it immediately!
> 
> Right up until I realized I'd be living in it if I did...



Hi ladies! New BV poster here. I'll have to post in the Introduce Yourself thread as well!

Just wanted to share my two cents on the ostrich cabats 

I was actually in BH on Friday and the pourpre was still there. It was a very lovely bag! I will say it was definitely lighter than pourpre in the other leathers. Almost a more pinkish color. I had to ask the SA what color it was because I couldn't tell at first.

I also saw the cigar ostrich cabat (they had the medium size there) and noticed the same thing. The cigar in the ostrich is much lighter than it is in the other leathers. It almost looks a little washed out or something.

Still, both were gorgeous bags! The leather was very inviting


----------



## Leah

^^^ Hi and welcome! Thank you for your review and update! 

Cute description Baby BV addict


----------



## graycat5

OK, so I am now officially in the club...  Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow, ok a few things!! Welcome *tryonagain*!! Beautiful Avatar yet again *Leah* :girsigh:

Wow wow wow *Graycat5* Welcome to the club and what a splash!!! Many congrats!!!


----------



## sbelle

graycat5 said:


> OK, so I am now officially in the club...  Pics tomorrow!


 
Yea!!  Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## septembersiren

every leather takes the dye diffently
just like if you buy something in wool and buy something in cotton in the exact same color they will look different because of the way it takes the dye
the "pearls" on the ostrich probably contribute to the way it takes the dye making it seem lighter in color






tryonagain said:


> Hi ladies! New BV poster here. I'll have to post in the Introduce Yourself thread as well!
> 
> Just wanted to share my two cents on the ostrich cabats
> 
> I was actually in BH on Friday and the pourpre was still there. It was a very lovely bag! I will say it was definitely lighter than pourpre in the other leathers. Almost a more pinkish color. I had to ask the SA what color it was because I couldn't tell at first.
> 
> I also saw the cigar ostrich cabat (they had the medium size there) and noticed the same thing. The cigar in the ostrich is much lighter than it is in the other leathers. It almost looks a little washed out or something.
> 
> Still, both were gorgeous bags! The leather was very inviting


----------



## doloresmia

graycat5 said:


> OK, so I am now officially in the club...  Pics tomorrow!



I am here!!! where are the pictures???? what did you go home with??????


----------



## doloresmia

tryonagain said:


> Hi ladies! New BV poster here. I'll have to post in the Introduce Yourself thread as well!
> 
> Just wanted to share my two cents on the ostrich cabats
> 
> I was actually in BH on Friday and the pourpre was still there. It was a very lovely bag! I will say it was definitely lighter than pourpre in the other leathers. Almost a more pinkish color. I had to ask the SA what color it was because I couldn't tell at first.
> 
> I also saw the cigar ostrich cabat (they had the medium size there) and noticed the same thing. The cigar in the ostrich is much lighter than it is in the other leathers. It almost looks a little washed out or something.
> 
> Still, both were gorgeous bags! The leather was very inviting



lovely review and great information! welcome to the forum and please post more!


----------



## graycat5

So my new addition is...a large chick, er, *Pied de Poule*!  Though I had once tried a medium PdP, it didn't sing to me.  In large, however, she just struck me as a very groovy and summery bag.  Love, love, love!


----------



## NicAddict

Wow, it is large !! Congratulations, groovy


----------



## sbelle

Oh graycat---I love this bag--it is so special!  You rock carrying it!


----------



## doloresmia

wow!

ITA, medium and mini were not interesting, but this large is very groovy! you look fabulous!


----------



## Leah

Congrats graycat5! I love your Cabat! I think this is a perfect year-round bag! Enjoy her!


----------



## SCL

fabulous, fabulous bag!  LOVE this one, graycat. congrats!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats!!! I think you maybe twins with the wonderful *Juda*!


----------



## Leah

Sammyjoe said:


> Wow, ok a few things!! Welcome *tryonagain*!! Beautiful Avatar yet again *Leah* :girsigh:
> 
> Wow wow wow *Graycat5* Welcome to the club and what a splash!!! Many congrats!!!



Many thanks Sammyjoe. I also have a rather unhealthy obsession with VCA.


----------



## thedseer

i LOVE that - congrats!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful PDP!!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

graycat5, love the PDP in the Large!  Looks fab on you! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grandmommie

Graycat5...love your cabat...I can't get enough of those in my life..


----------



## graycat5

*sbelle, NicAddict, SCL, thedseer, Bichon Lover, and LT bag lady * - thank you all so much for your support and encouragement! 

Also, thanks to:

*Grandmommie* - I so love your tie dye!

*Sammyjoe* & *Leah* - when you plan the "Cabats & VCA" meet up, be sure to let me know!

*Doloresmia* - You!  Again, this is all your doing and I adore you for it! 

I must say, I wrestled for awhile about how exactly I'd use a Cabat and where one would fit into my life.  I also angsted a bit over spending that much $$ on a non-Hermes bag.  Having cleared that hurdle however, I'm already fantasizing about #2.  It is indeed a slippery slope...


----------



## BagEssence

graycat: congrats on the pdp.  georgeous against solid background and patterned background (pdp vs zebra? in first pic, thought it was wild combo)


----------



## Leah

graycat5 said:
			
		

> *Sammyjoe* & *Leah* - when you plan the "Cabats & VCA" meet up, be sure to let me know!
> 
> I must say, I wrestled for awhile about how exactly I'd use a Cabat and where one would fit into my life.  I also angsted a bit over spending that much $$ on a non-Hermes bag.  Having cleared that hurdle however, I'm already fantasizing about #2.  It is indeed a slippery slope...



Graycat, the meet up sounds equally fun and dangerous 

I can't wait to hear about your #2 BV, which I am sure will happen sooner than you think!


----------



## Leah

Grandmommie said:


> Graycat5...love your cabat...I can't get enough of those in my life..



Grandmommie, I love your avatar and bags!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Leah said:


> Many thanks Sammyjoe.* I also have a rather unhealthy obsession with VCA*.


 
Be careful *Leah*, there is a great thread in the Jewellery Box


----------



## Sammyjoe

graycat5 said:


> *sbelle, NicAddict, SCL, thedseer, Bichon Lover, and LT bag lady *- thank you all so much for your support and encouragement!
> 
> Also, thanks to:
> 
> *Grandmommie* - I so love your tie dye!
> 
> *Sammyjoe* & *Leah* - when you plan the "Cabats & VCA" meet up, be sure to let me know!
> 
> *Doloresmia* - You! Again, this is all your doing and I adore you for it!
> 
> I must say, I wrestled for awhile about how exactly I'd use a Cabat and where one would fit into my life. I also angsted a bit over spending that much $$ on a non-Hermes bag. Having cleared that hurdle however, I'm already fantasizing about #2.  It is indeed a slippery slope...


 
You have a fantastic H, VCA and now a beautiful Cabat *Graycat5* I agree with you, *Doloresmia* is to blame but she did it in good faith and for the greater good

Stunning Tiedye and collection *Grandmommie*!


----------



## Mid-

Ooohhh, the PdP! I could spend hours just looking at it and trying to figure out how they weave it like this.  Looks really beautiful and sophisticated, *graycat5*. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Kellybag

graycat...extremely gorgeous and equally as lovely as Hermes!


----------



## blueiris

-graycat5, I love it!  You and juda wear the pied de poule so well.  Enjoy!


----------



## Leah

Sammyjoe said:


> Be careful *Leah*, there is a great thread in the Jewellery Box



I saw that Sammyjoe, I feel like if I start to read that thread, I would never stop...


----------



## LT bag lady

Mid- said:


> Ooohhh, the PdP! *I could spend hours just looking at it and trying to figure out how they weave it like this*. Looks really beautiful and sophisticated, *graycat5*. Thanks for sharing!!


 
*Mid*, I do that all the time, just stare at a BV bag trying to figure out how they did it, Amazing!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Leah said:


> I saw that Sammyjoe, I feel like if I start to read that thread, I would never stop...


 
You could always post your goodies for the ladies to admire *Leah *

I am really liking the PO cabat once more, will see if I can shake the money tree for more leaves or just save!


----------



## doloresmia

graycat5 said:


> *sbelle, NicAddict, SCL, thedseer, Bichon Lover, and LT bag lady *- thank you all so much for your support and encouragement!
> 
> Also, thanks to:
> 
> *Grandmommie* - I so love your tie dye!
> 
> *Sammyjoe* & *Leah* - when you plan the "Cabats & VCA" meet up, be sure to let me know!
> 
> *Doloresmia* - You! Again, this is all your doing and I adore you for it!
> 
> I must say, I wrestled for awhile about how exactly I'd use a Cabat and where one would fit into my life. I also angsted a bit over spending that much $$ on a non-Hermes bag. Having cleared that hurdle however, I'm already fantasizing about #2.  It is indeed a slippery slope...


 
Well anytime you want to meet up at BH where all cabats come to nestle, let me know! LOL.


----------



## graycat5

Sammyjoe said:


> I am really liking the PO cabat once more, *will see if I can shake the money tree for more leaves *or just save!



Shake hard, *Sammyjoe*!  And don't forget to look between the sofa cushions, too!


----------



## SCL

Hmm...I think PO may be a _need_...perfect when the PdP or tie dye need a rest...(or don't go w/ the jacket, ooops)...


----------



## Leah

Sammyjoe said:


> You could always post your goodies for the ladies to admire *Leah *
> 
> I am really liking the PO cabat once more, will see if I can shake the money tree for more leaves or just save!



Hi Sammyjoe, funny thing is I started to truly appreciate VCA much much later than most jewelry "appreciators". I was always (and still am) drawn to more modern contemporary designers 

Love the PO too! The PO has been calling out my name for more than a year, but I want my first metallic cabat to still be Peltro or Reflet (yes, hope springs eternal but I put my hope in Japanese resellers.)

I will go visit the VCA thread now, after which I will find and shake the BV money tree!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol!! I am shaking real hard but the tree truck is simply laughing at me *Graycat5* and *Leah*!! I just have so many things to buy this year, plus DH wants to push ahead with a vacation home and they are not cheap.

Thankfully BV Bryan is going to let me know stock levels while I save 

Fingers crossed ref the reflet, I was told by everyone that it was impossible to get one, then one turned up in Sloane Street, so I personally think you have a great chance of getting either Peltro or Reflet in Japan for sure.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Grandmommie*- I am a newbie so please forgive me if I get any of this wrong as I am just learning the BV ropes...BUT of course I just adore the Cabat and your Tie Dye is perfection! I am gathering that these beauties are htf, is this bag still available via retail? Thanks!


----------



## Grandmommie

*scoobiesmomma*-you are talking to another newbie..I have only been collecting for about 9 months...When I see something, I just start the hunt...When I saw a picture of the Nuvalto Tote early in the fall, I knew it was a bag I wanted for Spring..I love my Tie-Dye...but you will have to ask some of the more experienced girls about availability..


----------



## doloresmia

grandmommie - congratulations on the tiedye!!!! you may have one of the last in the US! wowow!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

I will post more pix later, but could not resist taking a break from work.

Four friends hanging out in Hawaii.... sent to us by bryan. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ReRe

Grandmommie - welcome to the tie dye club...did you add your bag to the Tie Dye Thread count?  Your avatar is a gorgeous picture.


----------



## Leah

Doloresmia, LOVE the photo!! 
Looking forward to receiving more photos and details


----------



## Grandmommie

*ReRe*-just added my Tie Dye to the count...Thank you, for asking me...and thanks, for the compliment on my picture...I love these babies and so many I have fallen in love with and found because of reading all of the girls posts on the forum...Ya'll have been secret enablers and didn't even know it..lol

*doloresmia*-and you just made my wish list longer....


----------



## ReRe

Us TPFers have scooped up about a third of all the medium burnt marshmallows.  Yeah!


----------



## doloresmia

Leah said:


> Doloresmia, LOVE the photo!!
> Looking forward to receiving more photos and details



Grandmommie and leah - i just posted more photos of mini cabats hanging out together here starting post 1332. I think this really shows cigar well!

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...post-pics-discuss-510050-89.html#post14714257


----------



## Ranag

Lovely photo *doloresmia*! 

I have yet to find a Cabat that I absolutely love, but the third one (counting from the left side) is quite interesting to me!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^^
I just looked it up on the Spring/Summer thread - ostrich! I should have known...lol  

Very lovely!


----------



## doloresmia

Ranag said:


> ^^^^^
> I just looked it up on the Spring/Summer thread - ostrich! I should have known...lol
> 
> Very lovely!



i know, right? heartbreakingly beautiful


----------



## bags4fun

Ranag said:


> ^^^^^
> I just looked it up on the Spring/Summer thread - ostrich! I should have known...lol
> 
> Very lovely!


You should get it *Ranag*!  Then we can help you enjoy it!


----------



## Leah

doloresmia said:


> Grandmommie and leah - i just posted more photos of mini cabats hanging out together here starting post 1332. I think this really shows cigar well!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...post-pics-discuss-510050-89.html#post14714257



Thank you Doloresmia, those pretty cabats in a row are just fabulous!


----------



## thedseer

thanks for posting the pics, Doloresmia - sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Ranag said:


> ^^^^^
> I just looked it up on the Spring/Summer thread - ostrich! I should have known...lol
> 
> Very lovely!



 That was the one that caught me eye as well!!! It's stunning, but I am sure way out of my price range...


----------



## Kellybag

Does anyone own a red cabat or even one in the pink family?  I would love to see a picture.


----------



## Sammyjoe

scoobiesmomma said:


> *Grandmommie*- I am a newbie so please forgive me if I get any of this wrong as I am just learning the BV ropes...BUT of course I just adore the Cabat and your Tie Dye is perfection! *I am gathering that these beauties are htf, is this bag still available via retail?* Thanks!


 
I think you should contact BV Bryan and he will be able to tell you if there are any in the US at all.


----------



## blueiris

Kellybag said:


> Does anyone own a red cabat or even one in the pink family? I would love to see a picture.


 

Although I would not call it red or pink, here's my orchid (for what it's worth). The other photo with the Folies scarf shows that it's more purple than the pinks/pinky-reds in the scarf, but less purple than the purple in the scarf.








I also posted other photos in the thread called "My Orchid Cabat".


----------



## Kellybag

Oh I do love that one!^^  (thank you for sharing the pic)

I just wondered if there were any reds or pinks that anyone has owned from past collections.


----------



## sbelle

Nic has a fever cabat.....let me find a picture...


Couldn't copy the pictures but here's the thread......in some of the pictures the color looks more orange than red, but it doesn't look that way in person.

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/fever-fever-518428-7.html



Also look in this thread, post #68

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/cabat-pics-only-246410.html


----------



## doloresmia

kellybag - if you like cyclamen, i think orchid is quite lovely! pourpre is a fabulous blue red, but i think only pourpre cabat is ostrich which is only a bad thing if like me you can't afford one. 

here are some fun piccies for you in color reference thread.... following sbelle's lead!

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...y-orange-color-family-pics-only-246373-4.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ple-pink-color-family-pics-only-246384-5.html


----------



## Kellybag

You all are very helpful!

I have spent time in the color threads and you know I have been searching for things as well.

Doloresmia - pourpre is a really nice blue red, but no regular cabat...sad!  That would truly be lovely.  

Looks like BV needs to make a red cabat!!!


----------



## annie9999

Kellybag said:


> You all are very helpful!
> 
> I have spent time in the color threads and you know I have been searching for things as well.
> 
> Doloresmia - pourpre is a really nice blue red, but no regular cabat...sad!  That would truly be lovely.
> 
> Looks like BV needs to make a red cabat!!!




you might be able to do a special order considering the cabat is a le piece.  bv has many beautiful reds.  the upcharge is 30% for a special order.  you could submit a request and see if it gets approved.  then you would know if it is even an option.   your plaque could be personalized.  you might even be able to choose zipper and plaque metal color.  a so cabat is my dream-


----------



## doloresmia

Sad news.... in general the mini will no longer be produced except for nero and ebano (hence the decision i posted earlier that BV no long will SO minis). Here is what is left and on order to the US according to bryan (bv.luxury@gmail.com)

Nappa 
Nero: 7
Ebano: 40 
Noce: 21  
Cobalt: 13 
Orchid: 3 
Lilac: sold out 

Spazzolato 
Fever: 9 
Anemone: 9 

Shiny Calf 
Paille: 8 

Mini Cabat in Platino Ossidato is completely sold out Worldwide.
Mini (ostrich) Cabat in Cigar was sold. 
Only one Medium (ostrich) Cabat in Cigar is left. 

SIGH


----------



## Leah

Wow, Doloresmia, I wonder why that is?


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> Sad news.... in general the mini will no longer be produced except for nero and ebano (hence the decision i posted earlier that BV no long will SO minis). Here is what is left and on order to the US according to bryan (bv.luxury@gmail.com)
> 
> Nappa
> Nero: 7
> Ebano: 40
> Noce: 21
> Cobalt: 13
> Orchid: 3
> Lilac: sold out
> 
> Spazzolato
> Fever: 9
> Anemone: 9
> 
> Shiny Calf
> Paille: 8
> 
> Mini Cabat in Platino Ossidato is completely sold out Worldwide.
> Mini (ostrich) Cabat in Cigar was sold.
> Only one Medium (ostrich) Cabat in Cigar is left.
> 
> SIGH


 
How the heck did I miss this?  And I missed the fact that they wont' SO minis anymore.  I am really surprised.


----------



## Lululala

Oh no:cry:


----------



## blueiris

doloresmia said:


> Sad news.... in general the mini will no longer be produced except for nero and ebano (hence the decision i posted earlier that BV no long will SO minis). Here is what is left and on order to the US according to bryan (bv.luxury@gmail.com)
> 
> Nappa
> Nero: 7
> Ebano: 40
> Noce: 21
> Cobalt: 13
> Orchid: 3
> Lilac: sold out
> 
> Spazzolato
> Fever: 9
> Anemone: 9
> 
> Shiny Calf
> Paille: 8
> 
> Mini Cabat in Platino Ossidato is completely sold out Worldwide.
> Mini (ostrich) Cabat in Cigar was sold.
> Only one Medium (ostrich) Cabat in Cigar is left.
> 
> SIGH


 
Oh my goodness!  I'm so glad I bought my small/mini PO Cabat when I did, but I'm surprised and sad about this development.  Sure, I love my medium Cabat, too, but still, I liked having the mini option, especially for the heavier leathers such as the Barcelona PO.

I wonder if they decided to discontinue the mini Cabat in favor of the occasional run of seasonal smaller totes, such as the paille fume (the one that blugenie and sbelle have).


----------



## Grandmommie

I am kicking myself, for not grabbing a mini PO! Ugh!!!


----------



## jelts

What?! 
Why is it that when I'm seriously thinking about a particular bag/ colour that it's not being manufactured any more? I do like the mini and am holding out for a special metallic! oh! Say it isn't so!


----------



## doloresmia

jelts said:


> What?!
> Why is it that when I'm seriously thinking about a particular bag/ colour that it's not being manufactured any more? I do like the mini and am holding out for a special metallic! oh! Say it isn't so!



i wish i could my friend. the ways of bv are mysterious for such things.


----------



## bags4fun

It seems like I have spent way too much time being disappointed in BV lately.


----------



## thedseer

oh no!!! i guess it's good that at least they'll still make nero and ebano....


----------



## kw919

Oh - that makes me :cry:  - I love my Mini Orchid cabat - it is a great size, and if you are like me and afraid of too much color the mini is a great option


----------



## sweet rabbit

I am so so (x 100) glad that I got the mini PO. I got it in Jan this year and that must have been one of the last ones worldwide. 

BV no longer producing minis. This is very sad news indeed.


----------



## BookerMoose

That is so sad - the Mini was the only Cabat I could ever see myself getting, but then again I can't really see myself even getting that...  or if I did it would probably be Nero anyway - although I find myself thinking that I should have seriously considered getting a Peed in the Pool Mini last year...  that one keeps coming back to haunt me.


----------



## 88keys

I'm finally ready to take plunge with a cabat (or 2) but don't know if I'll be able to find what I"m looking for. I missed out on the last of the ottone cabats some while back cos I wasn't sure about this style, but since acquiring a Gonzalez croc tote in the same style i'm finally ready to go with the cabat.

I'm thinking of a metallic mini in PO and a medium in... i'm not so sure yet.  I'd like something that has sides that can fold in but i'm a little wary of nappa as it seems to scuff easily.  I like the copper goatskin from last year but don't know if that's still available... Hope i'll be able to find 2 cabats to enjoy...


----------



## BagEssence

Doloresmia: so, you mean, there will never be anymore mini in any other colours except nero and ebano in nappa?


----------



## sbelle

88keys said:


> *I'm thinking of a metallic mini in PO* and a medium in... i'm not so sure yet. I'd like something that has sides that can fold in but i'm a little wary of nappa as it seems to scuff easily. I like the copper goatskin from last year but don't know if that's still available... Hope i'll be able to find 2 cabats to enjoy...


 
From what we've been told the mini in PO is gone--none left in any store.  And now reports are the mini has been discontinued and won't be manufactured except in nero and ebano.




BagEssence said:


> Doloresmia: so, you mean, there will never be anymore mini in any other colours except nero and ebano in nappa?



 Yes that's right.


----------



## Mid-




----------



## sbelle

^ I know!  Just when I think TM and I are really connecting, something like this happens.


----------



## Kellybag

You must have been reading my mind from this weekend.  I was thinking about a mini myself and now I am guessing that idea is now gone!


----------



## Kellybag

of the minis!


----------



## BagEssence

Better get my funds for my last ever mini.....


----------



## bags to die for

I bought my first mini cabat in lilac from the lovely Bryan with the help of all the generous photos on tPF!  Thanks to all who contributed.

I'm now looking for a medium. I found the PO quite heavy (there's still one in KL) and love the paille (too squeeky for me:cry. Do you have any suggestions? I've seen orchid and black - they're too similar to other H bags I have.


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^

Really????  I don't think the PO is heavy at all.....I don't think I pay attention and I'm a big strong girl.  Anything for Fashion!  Good luck finding something you love.


----------



## Leah

bags to die for said:


> I bought my first mini cabat in lilac from the lovely Bryan with the help of all the generous photos on tPF!  Thanks to all who contributed.
> 
> I'm now looking for a medium. I found the PO quite heavy (there's still one in KL) and love the paille (too squeeky for me:cry. Do you have any suggestions? I've seen orchid and black - they're too similar to other H bags I have.



Congrats on your lilac minicabat! Lilac is another great year round color!

In terms of suggestions for a medium cabat, it really depends on so many factors like lifestyle, wardrobe, color likes & dislikes, etc. My first cabat was nero and apart from the fact that I loved the cabat design by itself, I bought it because I wanted something easy, casual, kid friendly and low maintenance. I had such a happy experience with the bag, that it really paved the way for more happy BV purchases 

What about something in the brown family? Ebano is THE classic BV color and an Ebano BV cabat is such a classic - like the Rouge H of H!


----------



## blueiris

bags to die for said:


> I bought my first mini cabat in lilac from the lovely Bryan with the help of all the generous photos on tPF!  Thanks to all who contributed.
> 
> I'm now looking for a medium. I found the PO quite heavy (there's still one in KL) and love the paille (too squeeky for me:cry. Do you have any suggestions? I've seen orchid and black - they're too similar to other H bags I have.


 
I love the lilac color and seriously considered it in the medium!

My mini Barcelona PO is as heavy as I would want in a Cabat, so I'm quite sure the medium would be too heavy for me, as well.  Plus the size would probably look a little big on me, given that the calf leather has more structure than a medium nappa Cabat does.  I would rule out the Fever, Anemone, and Esperenza Cabats for the same reason (they're also calf).

If you like the light paille color but not the sound effects, and you like the lighter weight of nappa, you might like the Veneziano Cabat, which I think looks like a cream/ivory base with pastels woven in.  oj_lo has one and posted photos.  I just saw it in person a few weeks ago, and it's so gentle-looking, very feminine.  It's not a practical color for me, but it might suit you if you like light-colored bags.

Other than that, I think it's just a matter of finding a color that "clicks" with you.  Orchid did that for me, but I really liked lilac and cobalt, too.


----------



## bags to die for

Leah said:


> Congrats on your lilac minicabat! Lilac is another great year round color!
> 
> In terms of suggestions for a medium cabat, it really depends on so many factors like lifestyle, wardrobe, color likes & dislikes, etc. My first cabat was nero and apart from the fact that I loved the cabat design by itself, I bought it because I wanted something easy, casual, kid friendly and low maintenance. I had such a happy experience with the bag, that it really paved the way for more happy BV purchases
> 
> What about something in the brown family? Ebano is THE classic BV color and an Ebano BV cabat is such a classic - like the Rouge H of H!


 
Thank you *Leah*! I own an Ebano Veneta. I'm trying to extend my bag rainbow!



blueiris said:


> I love the lilac color and seriously considered it in the medium!
> 
> My mini Barcelona PO is as heavy as I would want in a Cabat, so I'm quite sure the medium would be too heavy for me, as well. Plus the size would probably look a little big on me, given that the calf leather has more structure than a medium nappa Cabat does. I would rule out the Fever, Anemone, and Esperenza Cabats for the same reason (they're also calf).
> 
> If you like the light paille color but not the sound effects, and you like the lighter weight of nappa, you might like the Veneziano Cabat, which I think looks like a cream/ivory base with pastels woven in. oj_lo has one and posted photos. I just saw it in person a few weeks ago, and it's so gentle-looking, very feminine. It's not a practical color for me, but it might suit you if you like light-colored bags.
> 
> Other than that, I think it's just a matter of finding a color that "clicks" with you. Orchid did that for me, but I really liked lilac and cobalt, too.


 
Thank you *blueiris*! I will go research the Veneziano Cabat. I don't think I've seen it.



Bichon Lover said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Really???? I don't think the PO is heavy at all.....I don't think I pay attention and I'm a big strong girl. Anything for Fashion! Good luck finding something you love.


 
I'm a weakling!


----------



## blueiris

bags to die for said:


> Thank you *blueiris*! I will go research the Veneziano Cabat. I don't think I've seen it.


 
Here's a photo I found online, and here's the link so that you can have the colors in perspective with the rest of that collection. I'm guessing that the weave is in the colors aurora, lotus, and colonial, but it's just a guess. The bag I saw recently looked very pretty in person.
http://femaledaily.com/showthread.php?t=1853 (scroll down a little to where the photo is)

Ok, the photo does not do this bag justice.  In real life, the individual pastel colors are a little more distinct.

Also, oj_lo posted a photo of hers in the Reference section thread for Cabat photos (see page 3).


----------



## TDL

Old mini Veneziano Cabat photos from Hawaii... as posted by our BV porn-meister. 












<< Mini Cabats L-R: Palmetto, Platino Ossidato (sold out! sob... :cry: ), *Veneziano* >>






Direct link to oj_lo's photos: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=931588&d=1257659961


----------



## Ranag

^^^^^
Pretty!!!


----------



## NicAddict

No no no... 

Doloresmia posted a picture of the Mini Cigar Ostrich Cabat SS2010 in the color Reference / Exotics Family thread a few weeks ago and she quoted $14,180 as the price.

I am ONLY curious (No Ethel, Shoo!):

In the Swiss BV catalog the price quoted for the Cabat is 

CIGAR OSTRICH CABAT 113129/V5001 CHF 33500

I am not sure if the one in the catalogue is medium or large but CHF 33,500 is around $31,500.

The US catalogue (online) shows 
CIGAR OSTRICH CABAT 113129/V5001 $ 28350

Quite a substantial difference.

My questions:

is the bag in the catalogue a Large or a medium?
If it is large, does anyone have an idea of the medium price ?
What does the price in the US represent ? Do you have to add still your state tax to it to get to the final cost ?

And again... No Ethel, this is really just an innocent question


----------



## bags4fun

Not every state has a Bottega store.  We don't in Washington, so we don't have to pay tax on those purchases.  The other states would add the tax onto the $14180 or the $28350.


----------



## Danzare

The Veneziano Cabat is truly gorgeous...that said, I also second *Leah*'s suggestion of Ebano. I just got a Cocker in this colour and it's beautiful IRL, not to mention extremely low manteinance


----------



## NicAddict

I posted some of these in 'my' thread about my PO but I decided to make some more... Yes, OK, I was bored... 

In B&W... (Sorry, different light today so the PO will be different from the other two)

In the following order...Barcelona PO, Fever, Tie Dye




​ 








​


----------



## NicAddict

PO, Fever, Tie Dye

Personally I prefer the PO the best in Black & White as the metallic shine comes through.
​













​


----------



## NicAddict

bags4fun said:


> Not every state has a Bottega store.  We don't in Washington, so we don't have to pay tax on those purchases.  The other states would add the tax onto the $14180 or the $28350.


Thank you for the info. 
Sadly I do not have an address in Washington where I could send a bag to, to save some money.. 

Based on the two prices, I take it also the Cabat in the catalogue is the large and not the Medium....Can anyone confirm ?


----------



## kroquet

Hey Nic, I posted on TM's facebook about your gorgeous pictures.   

Hmmmm Cigar Ostrich, huh??   Innocent questions, my arse!!!!    When it comes to BV, there is no such thing as an innocent question.


----------



## NicAddict

kroquet said:


> Hey Nic, I posted on TM's facebook about your gorgeous pictures.
> 
> Hmmmm Cigar Ostrich, huh??   Innocent questions, my arse!!!!    When it comes to BV, there is no such thing as an innocent question.



Well... innocent in the way that double the price for Mini to Medium seems too much..


----------



## doloresmia

NicAddict said:


> No no no...
> 
> Doloresmia posted a picture of the Mini Cigar Ostrich Cabat SS2010 in the color Reference / Exotics Family thread a few weeks ago and she quoted $14,180 as the price.
> 
> I am ONLY curious (No Ethel, Shoo!):
> 
> In the Swiss BV catalog the price quoted for the Cabat is
> 
> CIGAR OSTRICH CABAT 113129/V5001 CHF 33500
> 
> I am not sure if the one in the catalogue is medium or large but CHF 33,500 is around $31,500.
> 
> The US catalogue (online) shows
> CIGAR OSTRICH CABAT 113129/V5001 $ 28350
> 
> Quite a substantial difference.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> is the bag in the catalogue a Large or a medium?
> If it is large, does anyone have an idea of the medium price ?
> What does the price in the US represent ? Do you have to add still your state tax to it to get to the final cost ?
> 
> And again... No Ethel, this is really just an innocent question



NicAddict - for "research" only, bryan (bv.luxury@gmail.com) says the Ostrich Cabat pricing is as follows:
Mini: $14,180 
Medium: $21,260 
Large: $28,350 

remember, this is "research" only 

also for anyone lusting for a PO after NicAddict's crazy beautiful pix, there are 10 mediums left in the US!


----------



## TDL

doloresmia said:


> also for anyone lusting for a PO after NicAddict's crazy beautiful pix, *there are 10 mediums left in the US*!


 
Wow, that was fast. If my math serves me right, they sold 13 medium PO Cabats in the past 1.5 months. There were 23 when I got mine back in Feb. And PO Cabats outside the US are few and far between. 

The end of another glorious golden BV run is upon us...


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> NicAddict - for "research" only, bryan (bv.luxury@gmail.com) says the Ostrich Cabat pricing is as follows:
> Mini: $14,180
> Medium: $21,260
> Large: $28,350
> 
> remember, this is "research" only
> 
> also for anyone lusting for a PO after NicAddict's crazy beautiful pix, there are 10 mediums left in the US!



Thank you doloresmia! It had to be a large at that price 
Thank you for your "research". I am going back to not lusting after this bag now


----------



## bags to die for

FYI - there is a medium PO cabat in both KL and Singapore.

Presenting my mini lilac cabat with it's little H piggy key/bag charm friend. I'm so impressed with the bag being through 5 airports, 4 international flights, trains/buses/cabs and shopping of course.







Still looking for a medium from possibly the next collection???


----------



## Leah

Bagstodiefor, I love your lilac cabat!! H Piggy looks thrilled with Ms Lilac too 
And the Kelly Caleche makes a perfect backdrop.

Congrats!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Your mini lilac cabat looks fantastic!! *bags to die for*  first the vca necklaces and now the bag


----------



## bags to die for

Thank you *Leah* and *Sammyjoe*! Are you stalking me??? 

I might post some photos in the H buys thread too!


----------



## annie9999

*deloresmia*- thanks for the "research". 

 i think the medium would be the perfect bag.  oh well, maybe someday.


----------



## annie9999

*bags to die for*- beautiful bag.  lilac is a beautiful color and the cabat- a fantastic bag.  enjoy your bag in good health and much happiness-


----------



## Sammyjoe

doloresmia said:


> also for anyone lusting for a PO after NicAddict's crazy beautiful pix, there are *10 mediums* left in the US!


 
You just had to say that *Doloresmia* Grow money tree, quickly *grow*, sprout money tree *sprout*


----------



## Leah

bags to die for said:


> FYI - there is a medium PO cabat in both KL and Singapore.



My friend just did a roadshow around several European cities and managed to sneak in a few visits to BV stores and there was a PO in almost every boutique she went to.


----------



## graycat5

doloresmia said:


> also for anyone lusting for a PO after NicAddict's crazy beautiful pix, there are 10 mediums left in the US!




Um, soon to be 9...


----------



## sbelle

^^Whoo hoo!


----------



## Leah

graycat5 said:


> Um, soon to be 9...



Look forward to your reveal!


----------



## Sammyjoe

graycat5 said:


> Um, soon to be 9...


 
 Congrats!!!!

Oh boy, as much as I love  you ladies, you are a dangerous bunch  and pros at enabling, you realise that everything nice from BV - the reflet, tie dye,  SO knots, PO etc we are all willingly and able to purchase!!!! We have not touched A/W yet


----------



## doloresmia

graycat5 - congrats - this is going to look fabulous on you! cabat love strikes again!

bags to die for - lilac is beautiful! we would love to see some action pix! just saying....

sammyjoe - no worries, my numbers only have the US in mind, i am sure there are POs elsewhere. you have time!

annie9999 - medium lilac would be lovely, but you have marshmellow! nothing is better than that IMO


----------



## NicAddict

doloresmia said:


> graycat5 - congrats - this is going to look fabulous on you! cabat love strikes again!
> 
> bags to die for - lilac is beautiful! we would love to see some action pix! just saying....
> 
> * sammyjoe - no worries, my numbers only have the US in mind, i am sure there are POs elsewhere. you have time!*
> 
> annie9999 - medium lilac would be lovely, but you have marshmellow! nothing is better than that IMO



What a subtle attempt !!

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif] _You must have been warned against letting the *golden* hours slip by; but some of them are *golden* only because we let them slip by._  ~James Matthew Barrie
[/FONT][FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]
And [/FONT][FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Tennessee Williams said: [/FONT][FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]_Time is the longest distance between two places. _

I think we should change that to: [/FONT][FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]_Time is the longest distance between two handbags_  [/FONT]


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I know!!! I will start to really worry when it gets to around 5 in the US. There are none in the UK!


----------



## bags4fun

okay, how much is the medium?  (maybe nobody will answer me!  LOL!)

Right now I am considering a Bouganvillier Birkin, the patchwork lizard bag (the other size like ranag's), a lime Balenciaga (I thought I was finished with bbags!), a Mini Palmetto Cabat.  I may as well consider a PO medium Cabat too!


----------



## graycat5

OMG, bags4fun! That's a lot of "considering" going on!

The med PO is $5200.


----------



## Grandmommie

The Medium PO is worth every cent!!!!  IMO


----------



## Bichon Lover

graycat5 said:


> OMG, bags4fun! That's a lot of "considering" going on!
> 
> The med PO is $5200.





WRONGGGGGGGG........:greengrin:  I wish, the medium PO is $5900.


----------



## Bichon Lover

bags to die for said:


> FYI - there is a medium PO cabat in both KL and Singapore.
> 
> Presenting my mini lilac cabat with it's little H piggy key/bag charm friend. I'm so impressed with the bag being through 5 airports, 4 international flights, trains/buses/cabs and shopping of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for a medium from possibly the next collection???






BEEE-UUUU-TEEEE-FULLLL!!!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

*bags to die for*-Lilac cabat is beautiful!


----------



## Mid-

*bags to die for*, your mini lilac cabat with the piggy charm is so adorable. I love mini and am so sad that they won't make it in seasonal colours any longer.:cry:

*Nic*, your cabat noir pics are criminally beautiful!!


----------



## bags4fun

Thanks ladies!  I can't seem to make up my mind!


----------



## lilndc

Ummmmmm... Better make that 8 PO cabats left in the US....  Yay!!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Wow! Congrats, *lilndc*. Woohoo! So many new PO sisters - I love it! Please post pics when you receive! Congrats again!


----------



## Longchamp

bags to die for said:


> FYI - there is a medium PO cabat in both KL and Singapore.
> 
> Presenting my mini lilac cabat with it's little H piggy key/bag charm friend. I'm so impressed with the bag being through 5 airports, 4 international flights, trains/buses/cabs and shopping of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looking for a medium from possibly the next collection???


 
Love your lilac mini, she's beautiful, great pix of her too.


----------



## sbelle

lilndc said:


> Ummmmmm... Better make that 8 PO cabats left in the US....  Yay!!!!


----------



## Mid-

Oh, wow, this is like a PO count down!  Congratulations to all lucky PO owners!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

We're definitely going to have to start a PO count thread here real soon! 




graycat5 said:


> Um, soon to be 9...



When do you get it?





lilndc said:


> Ummmmmm... Better make that 8 PO cabats left in the US....  Yay!!!!




When do you get yours?


I can't wait for you to get them!!!!  

We'll want lots and lots of pics, can't get enough.  Man, I can't wait to use mine on Saturday.  It's just about killing me to wait with all this hubub going on around here.


----------



## lilndc

I got mine over the weekend, I'll post some pictures tomorrow, although my iPhone pics can't compare to yours or Nic's...

BL - your pictures made me go straight to BV!!!!!!


----------



## SCL

Congratulations!  LOVE the PO.  Carried mine today.  May be my favorite bag-ever.


----------



## lilndc

Thanks SCL! I can't wait to carry mine tomorrow! I so love staring at it!!! It will be hard to concentrate at work... LOL!


----------



## Bichon Lover

lilndc said:


> I got mine over the weekend, I'll post some pictures tomorrow, although my iPhone pics can't compare to yours or Nic's...
> 
> BL - your pictures made me go straight to BV!!!!!!




  Happy to enable.    Can't wait for your pics!


----------



## graycat5

*When do you get it?*


*Bichon Lover*, mine's waiting for me at my local BV boutique, but I'm out of town on business for the week and can't get there 'til next week.

I am, however, consoling myself with another little summery beauty that I picked up in the meantime...


----------



## Bichon Lover

graycat5 said:


> *When do you get it?*
> 
> 
> *Bichon Lover*, mine's waiting for me at my local BV boutique, but I'm out of town on business for the week and can't get there 'til next week.
> 
> I am, however, consoling myself with another little summery beauty that I picked up in the meantime...




OH NO!!!!!!  


Now what is the other little goodie????  Give girl, give!    I would never tease you like this.


----------



## graycat5

Bichon Lover said:


> OH NO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now what is the other little goodie????  Give girl, give!    I would never tease you like this.





LOL!  Mmm hmmm, right... 

Weeelllll, it's not a cabat (though it might as well be), so technically this isn't the right thread...


----------



## doloresmia

nuvolato caiman???? graycat5, i am so excited for you!!!!

lindc - excellent choice!!!

ok who is going to go next?


----------



## graycat5

OMG *doloresmia*!!!  You are good...  

Yep that's the one.  I'm beginning to feel like I have the beginnings of an actual BV collection.

Though for the sake of my bank account, I'm afraid I can never go shopping with you again!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats *lindc*


----------



## sbelle

So much excitement going on in this thread!

*Lilndc*--    Can't wait to see you po pictures!!!  Congratulations1!

*Graycat5*--  You will love this bag!!  

I haven't used mine yet because I want to make sure it has stopped snowing here.  The weather has been beautiful, but it snowed last week.  I am hoping after the kids' spring break that snow will be gone for good!


----------



## lilndc

As promised, here are some pictures - crappy iphone pictures, but she is so pretty nevertheless....


----------



## lilndc

A few more...


----------



## sbelle

What a beauty!!  Thanks for sharing her with us!


----------



## NicAddict

Congrats *lilndc*!! 

Every camera works, this bag will always look fabulous


----------



## Longchamp

My Noce mini Cabat arrived today, just in love w/ her, but concerned about one area of the bag.  I think it was Mid, not sure if I'm right on the tPFer that had similar problem w/ her bag.  Do you think it's anything I need to worry about?


----------



## Longchamp

It's this pix--see the crinkles


----------



## Mid-

Congratulations, *Longchamp*!! I just love the mini, it speaks to me ever so sweetly. 

Re the crinkles, it was not me but I think *hikarupanda* had that issue..., is this it?  The one she received had horizontal creases she said.  I believe it is something to do with how it was stored/folded and it will disappear with use.

ETA: I just pulled out mine and checked.  Mine too has some strips with wrinkles!  It looks like those parts of the strips got pulled a wee bit too much during the weaving process, maybe it's inevitable.  I sure didn't/wouldn't worry about them at all!  And, the part of yours that looks a bit wavy must be something to do with how it was stored. That should disappear with use, I think.


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks Mid, I wasn't fussing over it too much, but wanted some expert opinions.

I just love her to death.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful *Longchamp  *

Those little soft crinkles wouldn't bother me at all, probably will go away but if not it adds a little character. 

Enjoy you new beauty.


----------



## Mid-

Longchamp said:


> Thanks Mid, I wasn't fussing over it too much, but wanted some expert opinions.
> 
> I just love her to death.



Oh goody! Enjoy her to bits!!  I'm envious that you can do noce, it's such a lovely colour.


----------



## doloresmia

longchamp - congrats on the noce! i totally agree, those wrinkles are natural and, at least to me, not a big issue. these are artisanal bags, not like Chanel or LV - which again, to me, make them more beautiful. ENJOY!


----------



## Leah

Congrats on your lovely PO lilndc!


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks for all the kind words.  

Not much of a Chanel or LV gal.  

 Reason I asked is I had the BV men's tote that I just recently sold and never set the bag down, the bottom was in perfect condition. But the sides--oh lordy,  started coming apart.  Was really disappointed. 

Perfect bottom--






From a distance you can't see the repair






But here it is


----------



## Leah

Longchamp said:


> My Noce mini Cabat arrived today, just in love w/ her, but concerned about one area of the bag.  I think it was Mid, not sure if I'm right on the tPFer that had similar problem w/ her bag.  Do you think it's anything I need to worry about?



Yummy Noce mini cabat Longchamp! 
I think the wrinkles are fine, one of my cabats got a few wrinkles within the first hour of use, no biggie


----------



## sbelle

*LC*--I had forgotten how beautiful noce is--that is one fabulous color!!  I know at one time you weren't sure a mini would be big enough--what do you think now?  For me, the mini is the perfect size.

It really is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I'm in love w/ the mini thanks to you.    I'm so glad I got this size.


----------



## sbelle

^^I am so happy you love it.  I still am mezmerized by the color.


----------



## LT bag lady

lilndc said:


> As promised, here are some pictures - crappy iphone pictures, but she is so pretty nevertheless....


 Congrats _*lilndc*_!!!!!  She is beautiful!!!!    I am thrilled for you!!! Girl, you have great taste!

_*graycats*_, Congrats on the Nuvolato!!!!  I call it a Cabat too!  beautiful bag, cannot say enough great things about it!


----------



## LT bag lady

Longchamp said:


> ^^ I'm in love w/ the mini thanks to you.  I'm so glad I got this size.


 Congrats!!!!  Beautiful Mini and you grabbed her before she was all gone!!Enjoy!!!


----------



## Longchamp

[QUOTE

_*graycats*_, Congrats on the Nuvolato!!!! I call it a Cabat too! beautiful bag, cannot say enough great things about it![/QUOTE]

Yes please post pix, that's my ultimate HG BV handbag


----------



## kroquet

Lilndc  - gorgeous PO!   I will never tire of seeing that bag!   It is so gorgeous!!!!


Longchamp - Love the Mini Noce!!   I love that color!!    As far as the wrinkles go, I tell myself everyday when I look in the mirror that they are gorgeous.   A few, that is.


----------



## kroquet

Graycats - congrats on the Nuvolato!!   That bag is incredible!!!!!


Love the Lilac Mini - adorable!!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Isn't this bag just beyond beautiful????  Congratulations *lilndc* !!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

graycat5 said:


> LOL!  Mmm hmmm, right...
> 
> Weeelllll, it's not a cabat (though it might as well be), so technically this isn't the right thread...





doloresmia said:


> nuvolato caiman???? graycat5, i am so excited for you!!!!
> 
> lindc - excellent choice!!!
> 
> ok who is going to go next?





graycat5 said:


> OMG *doloresmia*!!!  You are good...
> 
> Yep that's the one.  I'm beginning to feel like I have the beginnings of an actual BV collection.
> 
> Though for the sake of my bank account, I'm afraid I can never go shopping with you again!





So where are the pictures??????    I must see to believe!


----------



## doloresmia

graycat5 said:


> OMG *doloresmia*!!! You are good...
> 
> Yep that's the one. I'm beginning to feel like I have the beginnings of an actual BV collection.
> 
> Though for the sake of my bank account, I'm afraid I can never go shopping with you again!


 
 hehe


----------



## Grandmommie

Such pretty bags being posted.....love them all!  Congrats to all you ladies and your new bags...


----------



## graycat5

*sbelle, Longchamp, doloresmia, LT bag lady, kroquet* and *Bichon Lover* -- thanks everyone for sharing in my excitement!!  

Since i know _most_ people won't fully appreciate the nuvolato tote, it's so nice to be able to enjoy it with other like-minded enthusiasts here at tPF...

*Bichon Lover* - these pics are for you, even though quickie iPhone pics are the best I can manage until I get home again.  Since it was sunny and 80 degrees in CA today, I was able to take her out on her maiden voyage...


----------



## graycat5

*lilndc* - love your photos!!  Your PO is gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## graycat5

*Longchamp* - Congrats on your beautiful Noce! It's absolutely perfect!


----------



## Longchamp

*graycat5*, your bag is beautiful and I see you already have your keys attached w/ a nappa key chain.  Simply perfection. Thanks for sharing and great pix.


----------



## Leah

Congrats graycat for your lovely bag! 

I think what makes the nuvolato cabat special is that it's a dressier cabat, if that makes any sense. I can see this working perfectly for both casual and not so casual events.


----------



## doloresmia




----------



## NicAddict

*graycat5*, your 'crappy' iPhone takes pretty good pictures. Gorgeous bag, congrats! What a way to go to fill in the time you have to wait for your PO


----------



## Bichon Lover

Everyone needs to see this again and again and again!!!    Just so gorgeous.  I love the colors in your scarf, so pretty.  Did you wear the hat?  I think we need modeling pics too.   Thank you so much for fulfilling my request for pics.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats *Graycat* and *Longchamp*!


----------



## sbelle

*Graycat*--thanks for the great pictures!!  I think you were lucky to score one of these, because I was told that there were very few left in the US!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congratulations, *Graycat*! She is so beautiful! Enjoy her in the best of health!


----------



## TDL

Whoa, been out for a day or two and my my... it's raining Cabats again!

*lilndc -* sigh... love love love PO! Welcome to the "golden" family. ** Words aren't enough to describe how gorgeous it is. Have you officially taken her out? It's so beautiful you may end up using it for weeks on end. (I used mine for 1.5 months straight without changing my bags... call me crazy!)

*bags to die for* - Congrats! It's so cute & I like your photo composition. The number of airports your Lilac mini had to go through reminded me of the time I got my PO. Too long & tedious but definitely worth the journey!!!

*Longchamp* - as others mentioned, thank you so much for reminding all of us how lovely the color Noce is. It has been a while & great to hear you're loving the mini.

*graycat* - is it too early to wish you double congratulations for the nuvolato caiman bag (and your upcoming golden baby)? I actually like this photo more... wonder why no one was enlarging it. Love the color of the bag against the chair... it reminds me of Spring! (though we don't have 4 seasons here)

Oh and of all the master enablers in this forum, you went straight to most dangerous one (just kidding, *doloresmia*! )


----------



## annie9999

*graycat*- just beautiful.  love this bag and love the scarf/ shawl.  if you have time could you take some interior shots and with something inside.  how does the bag look with the straps longest and how is the drop?  probably not available anyway- sorry i missed this one.

congratulations- really love it-


----------



## Mid-

*graycat*, that pic ^^^ is just so perfect, congratulations and thanks for sharing!! I can live vicariously through your beauty.


----------



## Ranag

*graycat5* - what a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Grandmommie

*Graycat5*-Your pictures are just beautiful...don't you just love that bag?  I love mine...so great for s/s...Congrats!


----------



## Grandmommie

She Loves TEXAS!


----------



## sbelle

^^She looks right at home!


----------



## Mid-

Ooohhh, love this pic, *Grandmommie*, glorious!!


----------



## Grandmommie

Thank you, *Sbelle and Mid*- I am really enjoying her..was afraid she might be a little dark for TEXAS in the s/s, but don't think that will be a problem at all....a true work of art..


----------



## Ranag

I missed the reveal of this gorgeous bag *Grandmommie*!

What a beauty!  Congrats


----------



## blueiris

Wow, looks like I missed some terrific reveals.  They're great!


----------



## doloresmia

grandmommie - the PO is perfect for Texas!


----------



## brunettetiger

I keep peeking and running from this thread...Cabat could very easily become my next obsession - Yikes!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Silly question for all you Cabat owners out there.  I have just filled my PO for it's long awaited debut tomorrow and it crossed my mind, do you all leave the pouch tied inside or do you untie it and let it roam free??????    Just curious.


----------



## yoga1566

Okay, I think you ladies are turning me into a future Cabat owner. I have always said that I wasn't a Cabat person, but I LOVE the Reflet and PO Cabats (ooooh, and the blue ostrich!) and have _really_ started to see myself owning one of those or maybe another LE Cabat. Please keep the gorgeous photos coming, they are drool-worthy!


----------



## LT bag lady

Oh Grandmommie, this baby is right where she should be!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Bichon Lover said:


> Silly question for all you Cabat owners out there.  I have just filled my PO for it's long awaited debut tomorrow and it crossed my mind, do you all leave the pouch tied inside or do you untie it and let it roam free??????    Just curious.



Hey BL, I leave mine tied inside since I usually put my wallet in it. I, for some reason, feel that it is "safer/more secure" tied to the bag because if someone tried to swipe the pouch, I would feel it and know (and they couldn't get away with it without taking me with them). 

On second thought, I don't know if that is smart or not, but I have left mine tied.


----------



## annie9999

Bichon Lover said:


> Silly question for all you Cabat owners out there.  I have just filled my PO for it's long awaited debut tomorrow and it crossed my mind, do you all leave the pouch tied inside or do you untie it and let it roam free??????    Just curious.


hi *bl*- i have done both.  i usually leave it tied and just put my wallet inside when i need to (increased security) but if i am using the tie in pouch as a wallet then i have untied it for easier access.  

what do you have in mind?  enjoy using your beautiful cabat.


----------



## Grandmommie

*BL*-I leave my pouch tied on the inside..no special reason, that is just the way I have done it..I like *MarvelGirl's* theory....lol  Enjoy your first outing with her.....You will be the one everyone is looking at!


----------



## doloresmia

mine roams free, she will NOT be tied! i actually cannot keep it tied.


----------



## kw919

I do not tie my pouch- I put all my small misc items in it and then transfer the pouch between my cabats making for a quicker transfer as I try to get out the door - enjoy your gorgeous PO!


----------



## blueiris

Bichon Lover said:


> Silly question for all you Cabat owners out there. I have just filled my PO for it's long awaited debut tomorrow and it crossed my mind, do you all leave the pouch tied inside or do you untie it and let it roam free??????  Just curious.


 
In my Barcelona PO, the pouch is untied and stays out of the bag.  I am sensitive to the weight of my bags, and the pouch adds about 5oz, which is significant to me.  So it's out.

In my orchid Cabat, the pouch is untied and out of the bag because I don't have a use for it at the moment, and there's no use carrying around an empty pouch (even though it doesn't seem to weigh as much as the Barcelona pouch).  If I did find a use for it, it would probably just roam free, untied, but I haven't really thought about it.

I am not concerned about security when I carry the Cabat.  If I were going to be in a situation where I had security concerns, I'd actually just as soon leave the Cabat at home and use something that had a full zipper closure.  But if I absolutely had to bring the Cabat for some reason, and I had security concerns, then I'd put my wallet inside the pouch and tie it inside.


----------



## londondolly

I am drooling over all your gorgeous Cabats! I really need to get one for myself now!!


----------



## doloresmia

londondolly said:


> I am drooling over all your gorgeous Cabats! I really need to get one for myself now!!



yes and a mini for your DD!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Sounds like a little of everything!  I'm not worried about security at all.  With the sides pushed in it stays closed a much as any other bag.  The bottom is so big that all my stuff lays across the bottom so is only 2" high at the highest point and that is my sunglass case.  I would never use the pouch as a wallet because I always carry a wallet and wouldn't put my wallet in it either.  Since there is no zip pocket I put my pen, pill box and purse holder in it.  miscellaneous stuff.  Worked fine.  I was just curious.  I left it tied and laying on the bottom underneath all the other stuff.  Did put the my car keys in it too.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## NicAddict

londondolly said:


> I am drooling over all your gorgeous Cabats! I really need to get one for myself now!!


Ethel? You are slow today... your services are required.


----------



## NicAddict

I agree with you BL, I never put my wallet in the pouch. On my trip back from the US, I used it for my passport, boarding pass and some other things I wanted quick access to. But *blueiris* has a good point and all I can say is d'uh to myself...... I have carried my Cabats with nothing inside the pouches but never thought about actually removing them to save weight. 

I now tend to use them more and more however, iphone, gum, the mirror from my Campana, cream, etc., anything that otherwise could be roaming around freely in my bag. In some moments of insanity I might even put my credit card in it if I go from store to store to have quicker access to it.


----------



## Sammyjoe

NicAddict said:


> Ethel? You are slow today... *your services are required*.


----------



## BagEssence

Has BV ever produced a snowy white cabat?  I saw one today and googled "white cabat", nothing came out but bunch of fakes.....good fakes, just the plaque with wrong numberings.  Saw some pretty poorly made fakes with fabric lining inside, but the ones that came up when I googled, had no linings.  
I guess it comes down to the colours BV produce every year....

Any recollection gals?


----------



## bags4fun

doloresmia said:


> yes and a mini for your DD!


That would be so adorable!


----------



## doloresmia

BagEssence said:


> Has BV ever produced a snowy white cabat?  I saw one today and googled "white cabat", nothing came out but bunch of fakes.....good fakes, just the plaque with wrong numberings.  Saw some pretty poorly made fakes with fabric lining inside, but the ones that came up when I googled, had no linings.
> I guess it comes down to the colours BV produce every year....
> 
> Any recollection gals?



hmmm - hopefully some of the real bv historians will weigh in. BV has done really light colors like marmo so it is possible there is a marmo cabat or something like that?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Maybe limo would be a close colour also.


----------



## bags4fun

I'm not a bv historian, but I'm thinking bv would have a name for white other than 'white'.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I have been thinking about purchasing the classic nero cabat (to go along with my med PO) for a while now and was wondering if anyone got the medium Nero Vachette? I haven't seen a reveal of one and was curious as to why and if these are even still available or all sold out?

Vachette leather is heavier but more durable than nappa, right? I think I am leaning toward the large nappa but any thoughts here as to which one you all would go for would be great!

Note: I currently have a maxi veneta, new ball and elongated Knot in nero; large intagli veneta and capri in ebano; belly in matita; and med PO cabat. As you can see, I am not a fan of bright colored bags (I do have a few colored Chanel flaps though). Was considering the nuvolato veneta and nuvolato caimano but chickened out as I am terrified of light colored BV bags and dirt.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^^
I have no knowledge to impart but I know a beautiful bag when I see one! 




Ahhhhhh, I wish I was back at Domanine Chandon right now! Isn't she pretty????


----------



## graycat5

Bichon Lover said:


>




I'll take one of everything, please.

Gorgeous photo, *Bichon Lover*!!!


----------



## Mid-

Ooohhh, love the PO through the champagne, it's rather sexy.


----------



## Longchamp

Love your pix Bichon Lover and Belated Happy Birthday, looks like you had a good time.


----------



## TDL

MarvelGirl said:


> I have been thinking about purchasing the classic nero cabat (to go along with my med PO) for a while now and was wondering if anyone got the medium Nero Vachette? I haven't seen a reveal of one and was curious as to why and if these are even still available or all sold out?
> 
> Vachette leather is heavier but more durable than nappa, right? I think I am leaning toward the large nappa but any thoughts here as to which one you all would go for would be great!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
There were 2 Cabats I had in mind prior to going to Hawaii last Feb - the PO and the Nero Vachette. I got to try both & was hoping the Nero Vachette came in a mini but sadly it didn't. They should still have it so you may want to email bv.luxury@gmail.com. 

IMO, the medium Nero Vachette is HEAVY! This, coming from someone who does not think the PO is heavy at all. The bag obviously has a more solid feel to it and because of the thickness & nature of the leather, it has structure and won't puddle (some people prefer Cabats this way). If you're getting a Large Cabat, I suggest you consider nappa so the weight of the bag combined with your stuff will still be manageable.  Good luck!


----------



## doloresmia

MarvelGirl - to quote bichon lover - i know a handsome bag when i see one!

and to quote graycat - i will take one of everything! wowow!


----------



## bags4fun

But MarvelGirl already has the PO, correct?


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Yes *bags*, I already have the PO but I am greedy and want another. I have been debating (for months now, mind you) getting the nero but can't decide on the med vachette or the large nappa?!! Decisions, decisions! What to do? What to do?

Thanks so much *BL, TDL and doloresmia* for your kind thoughts and opinions. I am probably going to get the large nappa. I figure I can't go wrong with it and since I am tall, I can use it for everyday with the sides tucked in and for travel untucked...

Is it overkill since I have already have a maxi veneta in nero though? I am still not sure as the large cabat is a lot of money (especially) if it is overkill! aaaaacccckkkk! I hate this...!


----------



## bags4fun

haha, I thought the girls were trying to encourage you to get another PO!  You should definitely get the Nero Nappa cabat!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^OMGosh! 2 POs! LOL! No, the gals are great enablers but no one could convince me to do THAT! 

Thanks a bunch for the support and nappa vote, *bags*. I'm going to pray for clarity and hope to make up my mind soon.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks, I love that pic too.  Love the weave in the one glass and the bubbles in the other.  Couldn't have done it if I tried. 





MarvelGirl said:


> ^Yes *bags*, I already have the PO but I am greedy and want another. I have been debating (for months now, mind you) getting the nero but can't decide on the med vachette or the large nappa?!! Decisions, decisions! What to do? What to do?
> 
> Thanks so much *BL, TDL and doloresmia* for your kind thoughts and opinions. I am probably going to get the large nappa. I figure I can't go wrong with it and since I am tall, I can use it for everyday with the sides tucked in and for travel untucked...
> 
> *Is it overkill since I have already have a maxi veneta in nero though? I am still not sure as the large cabat is a lot of money (especially) if it is overkill! aaaaacccckkkk! I hate this...!*




You're asking me?????    I have 17 black bags!  :shame:

The thing about a Nero Cabat is you can't get more classic than that.  I definitely say go for it.   The sooner the better.


----------



## LT bag lady

MarvelGirl said:


> ^OMGosh! 2 POs! LOL! No, the gals are great enablers but no one could convince me to do THAT!
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the support and nappa vote, *bags*. I'm going to pray for clarity and hope to make up my mind soon.


 

You CANNOT go wrong with a Nero Cabat!!  I have more black bags than I care to count but hands down my Nero Cabat is #1!  Okay, my Nero Sloane is a very close 2nd...  Sometimes I carry her as a tote, other times she is my Purse.  Yeaterday I carried my laptop in my Cabat and my Chanel Jumbo on my shoulder.  They looked so good together!!

Last summer I decided to take a group shot of all my Black bags...  they just kept coming out of dustbags, lol!  I sold a bunch, more than 1/2.  Well, you'd never know it, I think the ones that got to stay must  be breeding...


----------



## Bichon Lover

LT bag lady said:


> You CANNOT go wrong with a Nero Cabat!! * I* *have more black bags than I care to count* but hands down my Nero Cabat is #1!  Okay, my Nero Sloane is a very close 2nd...  Sometimes I carry her as a tote, other times she is my Purse.  Yeaterday I carried my laptop in my Cabat and my Chanel Jumbo on my shoulder.  They looked so good together!!
> 
> Last summer I decided to take a group shot of all my Black bags...  they just kept coming out of dustbags, lol!  I sold a bunch, more than 1/2.  Well, you'd never know it, I think the ones that got to stay must  be breeding...




Oh come on......  count 'em, it won't hurt I promise.  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## LT bag lady

Bichon Lover said:


> Oh come on...... count 'em, it won't hurt I promise. Inquiring minds want to know.


 
I like living in denial, counting would mean I'd have to face reality...
I'm trying to count in my head, and when I think I'm done, oh forgot that one... and that one...  I love black bags! and black shoes...  won't go there!


----------



## LLANeedle

*LT*, me too.  Most of my shoes and bags are black.


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> I like living in denial, counting would mean I'd have to face reality...


 
I'm with you on this LT bag lady.  When I took my stair step picture a few months ago it was the first time I had seen my BV group all together.  I much prefer not knowing!


----------



## annie9999

MarvelGirl said:


> ^Yes *bags*, I already have the PO but I am greedy and want another. I have been debating (for months now, mind you) getting the nero but can't decide on the med vachette or the large nappa?!! Decisions, decisions! What to do? What to do?
> 
> Thanks so much *BL, TDL and doloresmia* for your kind thoughts and opinions. I am probably going to get the large nappa. I figure I can't go wrong with it and since I am tall, I can use it for everyday with the sides tucked in and for travel untucked...
> 
> Is it overkill since I have already have a maxi veneta in nero though? I am still not sure as the large cabat is a lot of money (especially) if it is overkill! aaaaacccckkkk! I hate this...!


i have the medium nero in nappa and love it.  the vachette wasn't available at the time (or at least i didn't know about it).  

i don't know how to advise you because i have four cabats and whichever i carry i think is my favorite.  the only exception is my large vachette which really is heavy but very beautiful.  

good luck deciding.  the nero cabat is a great bag.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^HAHAHA! You gals are the best! *BL and LT*, you two are a stone cold hoot!  I am dying laughing over here! *sbelle and LLANeedle*, are crazy girls too! *Annie*, thanks girlie. Your thoughts are solid and comforting. I just love this forum. 

I agree with you all that black bags in general - and cabats especially - are where it is at. You just can't go wrong with them as they are what I call "no brainer" bags. You can always reach for it and know that you will be chic. That said, it looks as though the large nero nappa is a winner. Now I only have to decide _when_ I want to officially take the plunge...Today? Next Month?

I'll keep you guys posted but it will be soon...thanks so much again, girlfriends.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Looking forward to seeing your reveal Marvelgirl ,it is a tough one. I really like the med size but with the large you can really stuff it full with all of your things. Though it will be heavy.
If you can get them on consignment, that would be a better option only because you can really touch and work out what's best for you.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^That's a great (and dangerous) idea, *Sammyjoe*! Having them both in my house at the same time would be nice...ooohh! Thanks, girlie!


----------



## Grandmommie

I don't believe in counting...remember *LT* when we started counting????? it when on and on and then we just stopped..lol  There are just some things you don't need to know....


----------



## Juda

MarvelGirl said:


> I have been thinking about purchasing the classic nero cabat (to go along with my med PO) for a while now and was *wondering if anyone got the medium Nero Vachette? I haven't seen a reveal of one and was curious as to why and if these are even still available or all sold out?*
> 
> Vachette leather is heavier but more durable than nappa, right? I think I am leaning toward the large nappa but any thoughts here as to which one you all would go for would be great!
> 
> Note: I currently have a maxi veneta, new ball and elongated Knot in nero; large intagli veneta and capri in ebano; belly in matita; and med PO cabat. As you can see, I am not a fan of bright colored bags (I do have a few colored Chanel flaps though). Was considering the nuvolato veneta and nuvolato caimano but chickened out as I am terrified of light colored BV bags and dirt.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Definitely, the medium Nero vachette for me (but I haven't seen one IRL, so my opinion doesn't really count).
The only reason why I don't own one yet because the boutique didn't get/order it here.
_( I don't order from overseas, enough damage from here )_


----------



## TDL

^^^ *Juda* - for reference, the medium Nero Vachette is much more heavier than your Tea Rame Cabat... can you still handle the extra weight?  I seriously wanted the Nero Vachette too but the weight was the deal-breaker.  If I were to rank the Cabats from lightest to heaviest it's:

nappa > nappa umbria > copper specchio > PO > tea rame > nero vachette

* Ostrich is likely to slot in between NU & specchio (?) but definitely lighter than PO.  IMO, I draw the line at Tea Rame in terms of "manageable" weight and I don't find PO heavy at all.


----------



## BagEssence

TDL said:


> ^^^ *Juda* - for reference, the medium Nero Vachette is much more heavier than your Tea Rame Cabat... can you still handle the extra weight?  I seriously wanted the Nero Vachette too but the weight was the deal-breaker.  If I were to rank the Cabats from lightest to heaviest it's:
> 
> nappa > nappa umbria > copper specchio > PO > tea rame > nero vachette
> 
> * Ostrich is likely to slot in between NU & specchio (?) but definitely lighter than PO.  IMO, I draw the line at Tea Rame in terms of "manageable" weight and I don't find PO heavy at all.



Is Vachette = calfskin?  Read in wiki that it's most susceptible to rain and weather and will patina....anyone had experienced it with their vachette cabat?


----------



## Juda

TDL said:


> ^^^ *Juda* - for reference, *the medium Nero Vachette is much more heavier than your Tea Rame Cabat... can you still handle the extra weight?  I* seriously wanted the Nero Vachette too but the weight was the deal-breaker.  If I were to rank the Cabats from lightest to heaviest it's:
> 
> nappa > nappa umbria > copper specchio > PO > tea rame > nero vachette
> 
> * Ostrich is likely to slot in between NU & specchio (?) but definitely lighter than PO.  IMO, I draw the line at Tea Rame in terms of "manageable" weight and I don't find PO heavy at all.



I don't mind the weight but it is a good factor for *MarvelGirl* to consider.
I am not a big fan of Nappa cabats, I like structure in cabats and since a Nero Cabat is a must- Nero vachette for me.


----------



## Juda

BagEssence said:


> Is Vachette = calfskin?  Read in wiki that it's most susceptible to rain and weather and will patina....anyone had experienced it with their vachette cabat?



*annie*- we need your input.


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> *annie*- we need your input.


hi *juda*- always glad to help.  i believe vachette is calf skin but my bag is not fragile at all in fact i use it when i need indestructibility.  i don't think mine will patina.  it is pretty matte and the color is unchanged even after having it for years.  the only negative in my opinion is the weight.  i have the large and i find it really heavy.

please check with the experts at bv about your particular bag- i wouldn't want to give out info that isn't correct for all the vachette bags-


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^Thanks so much *Juda, TDL, BagEssence and annie*. You guys are the bestest! 

I guess I still have a lot of thinking/deciding to do as I love that the Vachette has structure (like you, Juda) but I also love when leather bags are soft and mushy and floopy. My only fear is weight as I have a Chanel E/W Modern Chain and while I love the bag, I don't use it much because it is very, very heavy. I don't _think_ I want to have that issue with my cabat (if I can help it).

I just really have to decide which I prefer in my nero cabat! Maybe since my PO is somewhat structured, I should go with the nero unstructured?...I don't know. 

Thanks again, BV sisters. Like always, you are so supportive and amazing.


----------



## Juda

*MarvelGirl* - I have 2 Nappa cabats: the medium in Lilac and the large in PDP.
The large is a lot more floppy, maybe you should also consider a medium Nero in Nappa.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Oooh, I love both of those nappa babies, Juda. And yes, I am seriously considering both sizes. I just thought it might be good/nice to have a large since I already have the med PO. I am still so undecided as I love both...thanks girlie!


----------



## Ranag

Okay, the whole Cabat thing is growing on me a little bit...lol  I am starting to look and get some ideas.  I am not ready to buy one yet, but I do keep trying them on. I usually prefer more structured bags.

There are two Cabats that I am somewhat intrigued by at the moment.  One is the Fever Nero Brushed Calf (will this bag soften with time? It is soooo stiff!).  It really is a stunning color.  The other is the Tea Rame in Medium.  DH likes that one very much (we saw it in the store over the weekend).  I am afraid it might be a bit too heavy and too brownish in color for me to get any use out of (the leather is fantastic though!!).

I just cannot get used to the whole open-top bag thing.  Any thoughts gals?


----------



## TDL

^^^^ *Ranag* - I am not a Cabat gal myself. But I was too intoxicated by PO I had to get it.  I admit, I bought it largely because of the color & texture of leather and not for the bag style.  If I had to have 1 Cabat, the PO was it for me... and it took me 2+ years of mulling it over to get to the plunge. 

I don't prefer open-top bags too but you'll get used to it.  And if you get a Medium then you can always fold the sides in so your stuff feels more secure.  And it may also give you an excuse to start shopping for SLGs if you're the type of person who likes keeping things organized inside a big bag. 

Love the Tea Rame Cabat BTW... did you get a chance to look at it up close? It's gorgeous despite the weight!  My vote goes for that vs. the Fever Spazzolato... both are "structured Cabats" but I think the Tea Rame has more of a chance to be less stiff with constant use vs. the other one.  Both will never be slouchy and smooshy like the nappa Cabats though.  Then again, you said you like structured bags so these would be the good Cabat options to consider.


----------



## Leah

Ranag, I think you should PO a green ostrich cabat


----------



## Bichon Lover

Same here as *TDL*......the other bag I have that's close to a Cabat is my Tornado Ostrich Illusion Tote which is more the size of a large Cabat.  It was so soft and the leather was so beautiful that I couldn't resist.  The sides collapsed in so easily and that makes it look like more of a hand bag than a tote.  Then the leather on the PO.  Irresistible and again I made sure the sides pushed in and stayed easily so it looked more handbagish!   I know many like the tote look but I can only think of putting a magazine in it and going to the beach!   Not at those prices though.    The Fever/Nero is one beautiful bag but it is about as stiff as it gets so you'd have to wear it open because I don't think it's possible to push the sides in.  Don't know about the Tea.  I know *jburgh* has that one and there are probably others that can advise if the sides can be pushed in or not.

I don't really see myself with another Cabat but I'll never say never.


----------



## LLANeedle

*Ranag*, the cabat never appealed to me.  I don't like open bags.  Now here I am with two, at least until I package one up for return........if I do.


----------



## Juda

Ranag said:


> Okay, the whole Cabat thing is growing on me a little bit...lol I am starting to look and get some ideas. I am not ready to buy one yet, but I do keep trying them on. I usually prefer more structured bags.
> 
> There are two Cabats that I am somewhat intrigued by at the moment. One is the Fever Nero Brushed Calf (will this bag soften with time? It is soooo stiff!). It really is a stunning color. The other is the Tea Rame in Medium. DH likes that one very much (we saw it in the store over the weekend). I am afraid it might be a bit too heavy and too brownish in color for me to get any use out of (the leather is fantastic though!!).
> 
> I just cannot get used to the whole open-top bag thing.  Any thoughts gals?



I have the tea Rame cabat, it can be folded in but it is much nicer unfolded. I always get lots of compliments when I wear it, a lot more than Ostrich cabats .

I (still) hate open top bags on all handbags except cabats, I thought that I will always wear my cabats folded in - but not anymore.

Most of us had many concerns about the open top, the tote look but once you buy your 1st cabat a new addiction begins.
That's whst makes the cabat  so special and unique, it is beautiful but not for the obvious reasons


----------



## TDL

^^^^ Droooool! Come on, *Ranag*... how can you resist this? Yes, it's heavy... but sometimes you gotta sacrifice a little (the weight) for absolute gorgeousness. I LOVE the weave - it's PURE GENIUS!  

I would not mind a mini Tea Rame Cabat (lucky for my cc, it is sold out)


----------



## WingNut

Juda - that Tea Rame Cabat is absolutely stunning...I saw one in person recently and was very tempted.....might have to take the plunge (but still want an ostrich Cabat as well!)
I have to ask...what are the specs on the Cabat to the right of the Tea Rame in the first photo??


----------



## Ranag

Thanks gals for your thoughts! (and enabling...lol) 

Thank you *Juda* for the lovely pictures of your Tea Rame   I did get to try that bag on, and the craftsmanship on it was just outstanding!  My husband was actually the one who spotted it first in the store.  He thinks it is just a fantastic bag, but he is a bit worried about the open top on the Cabats as well.  I love it, but I don't know if the color would work for me.

The Fever brushed calf cabat was so pretty!  I also tried on the Esperanza, but, as much as I love green, the Fever was more attractive to me. Same with the Anenome - purple is my favorite color, but once again, the Fever was just so stunning when carried.  

I was told that the Fever bag, although extremely stiff right now, would eventually soften.  I would really love that because I would like to be able to fold the sides in.

I also love the PO Cabat that all of you gals have.  Are there any of those left?

I think I am really starting to get serious about a Cabat now...


----------



## Ranag

TDL said:


> I would not mind a mini Tea Rame Cabat (lucky for my cc, it is sold out)


 
*TDL* - this bag is not sold out.  There is one at the Palm Desert store 

edit - the one at the store is not the mini - sorry about that!


----------



## doloresmia

rana you have some great options.... and the open top is fine for a car culture. also if you keep a birkin open in wearing, it is similar conceptually right? the bonus with a cabat is you can throw it on your shoulder which is hard to do with a birkin 35 (at least for me).... when on shoulder you can tuck sides in or keep closed as it is tucked under the arm.

i think tea is amazing... the only complaint i have heard is that it was heavy, although if you are used to weight of fjord birkins, then no issue 

fever is quite a show stopper i have to say. perhaps NicAddict can weigh in or jellyblob - she got the fabulous NYC cabat right?


----------



## Ranag

Thanks *doloresmia* for you thoughts  

The tea is amazing, but once again I am not sure I would get much use out of the color.  

I am wondering if a mini Cabat might be something to consider?  I don't know what is available in the mini right now though...

I also love the tie-dye Cabats, but I know I missed the boat on that one...lol

Then there is the Nuvolato   I am sure that last one had to have been sold already though...


----------



## LLANeedle

*Ranag*, if you wear the cabat on your shoulder under your arm it's pretty hard for someone to get inside especially with the sides folded in.  Now if you push it behind your arm where the bag is sort of lying against your back it's virtually impossible for someone to get their hand inside.  The main reason I didn't keep the mini is that the bag didn't look good on me pushed back in that manner whereas the medium looked fine.  I plan to carry it that way.  Carried as a tote or sitting near a table in a public place, security would concern me.  I plan to throw a shawl inside and cover up my valuables and also use the pouch for my wallet and checkbook and keep it tied.


----------



## blueiris

I've never minded the open top of a Cabat, but I can completely understand why it's an obstacle for some.

The tea Cabat is a stunning bag, but it doesn't sound like you're drawn to it.  For me, it's just fine to admire a bag for what it is without having to own it.  Price might not be an issue, but in case it affects your thinking on it, I believe it's significantly more expensive than the fever.  It sounds like you really love the fever Cabat, and you could get something else along with it for the same price as the tea Cabat alone.

I tried on the tea Cabat, and I thought it was darn heavy, even when empty.  My wallet and other things I'd put inside it would only make it heavier, so I know I would hate using it.  Clearly, I don't have as much fortitude as Juda, jburgh, or TDL to put up with the additional weight!

NicAddict has the fever Cabat, and I recall that she was wondering if the bag would ever soften enough to push the sides in.  I happen to think the fever Cabat looks fantastic in full flare, but maybe she'll chime in.

I never bother tucking the sides of my medium Cabat because I use it as a big tote for work in lieu of a briefcase--that's the shape I wanted when I bought it.  For me, if I wanted to tuck in the sides, I might as well have chosen a different, smaller bag.  But I'm probably in the minority on that point.  I know many prefer to tuck the sides.

EDITED TO ADD:  I see that you're considering the small/mini size, too.  I have a Barcelona (PO) mini and an orchid medium.  I love both sizes.  I have comparison photos in the Size Comparison thread on the Reference section, as well as some modeling comparison photos on my "My Orchid Cabat" reveal thread, in case that helps any.  Basically, I use the Barcelona as a handbag, while I use the orchid medium as a large tote.  There is some overlap in function for both, but one main difference for me is that I'd never just grab my medium Cabat to go out to lunch or dinner, and my small/mini Barcelona PO is too small to use as my work bag.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Ranag

*LLANeedle* - thanks for your thoughts on the mini

*blueiris* - you are so right about the Tea Rame.  I appreciate the beauty of it very much, but I am just not drawn to it the way I feel I should be.   I just saw your orchid Cabat - it is gorgeous on you!  

I am going to have to seriously think about all of this.  I would hate to get a Cabat and then never use it...


----------



## Grandmommie

I love the Cabat....it is my favorite style...I have never worried about anyone getting in it at all..when it is carried on my shoulder, I think that would be hard to do, especially with me kicking and hitting them..lol...*JUDA*- everyone keeps saying the Tea Rame is heavy..I am thinking about getting one..how does it compare in weight to the TieDye or the PO?  some think they are heavy, but they don't seem heavy to me at all..never even notice it...I like the stiffer leather..I have the Nero Cabat and it is so soft, when I put it down, it flops over...Not crazy about that, but love the bag...but I do love my Tie Dye and PO the best....you would love one *Ranag*... Promise!


----------



## lvdreamer

I have a question for those people with mini cabats.  I'm considering a mini cabat as a warm weather tote, but I'm not sure if it will hold all of the things that I would need it to hold.  Will a mini cabat hold a hardback book, 2 smaller/thinner books, a small case for emergency supplies, a small wallet, a pencil case, change purse, and a few small items?  If it will, about how much room would there be left over in case I had to carry some other things? 

Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

blueiris said:


> The tea Cabat is a stunning bag, but it doesn't sound like you're drawn to it. For me, it's just fine to admire a bag for what it is without having to own it. Price might not be an issue, but in case it affects your thinking on it, *I believe it's significantly more expensive than the fever*.


 
I need to check the prices of the fever, but I am pretty sure that Bryan told me that the tea rame cabat was $6,200 for a mini and $7,800 for a medium.


----------



## blueiris

sbelle said:


> I need to check the prices of the fever, but I am pretty sure that Bryan told me that the tea rame cabat was $6,200 for a mini and $7,800 for a medium.


 
That sounds about right.  So for mediums, the tea Cabat is almost $2,000 more, because the fever is about $5900, I think.


----------



## Ranag

sbelle said:


> I need to check the prices of the fever, but I am pretty sure that Bryan told me that the tea rame cabat was $6,200 for a mini and $7,800 for a medium.


 
That sounds about right - the large tea was almost 10k

The fever was somewhere around 6k I think.


----------



## sbelle

blueiris said:


> That sounds about right. So for mediums, the tea Cabat is almost $2,000 more, because the fever is about $5900, I think.


 
That's what kept me from getting a mini tea rame.  I do regret it now, but Mr. Financial Planner man is probably very happy.


----------



## Ranag

LOL *blueiris* and I were posting at the same time


----------



## blueiris

Ranag said:


> LOL *blueiris* and I were posting at the same time


----------



## Juda

WingNut said:


> Juda - that Tea Rame Cabat is absolutely stunning...I saw one in person recently and was very tempted.....might have to take the plunge (but still want an ostrich Cabat as well!)
> I have to ask...*what are the specs on the Cabat to the right of the Tea Rame in the first photo??*



It is the medium Copper cabat, it is goatskin.


----------



## Bichon Lover

LLANeedle said:


> *Ranag*, the cabat never appealed to me.  I don't like open bags.  Now here I am with two, at least until I package one up for return........if I do.



Both, both, keep them both!!!!!






Ranag said:


> Thanks gals for your thoughts! (and enabling...lol)
> 
> Thank you *Juda* for the lovely pictures of your Tea Rame   I did get to try that bag on, and the craftsmanship on it was just outstanding!  My husband was actually the one who spotted it first in the store.  He thinks it is just a fantastic bag, but he is a bit worried about the open top on the Cabats as well.  I love it, but I don't know if the color would work for me.
> 
> The Fever brushed calf cabat was so pretty!  I also tried on the Esperanza, but, as much as I love green, the Fever was more attractive to me. Same with the Anenome - purple is my favorite color, but once again, the Fever was just so stunning when carried.
> 
> I was told that the Fever bag, although extremely stiff right now, would eventually soften.  I would really love that because I would like to be able to fold the sides in.
> 
> I also love the PO Cabat that all of you gals have.  Are there any of those left?
> 
> I think I am really starting to get serious about a Cabat now...



As far as color it's not mine either, but I do have a tea bag and it looks fantastic as a contrast against black or white which I wear a ton of both so no problem getting use out of it.  You're right though about not wanting to get a Cabat that just sits there as beautiful as it is.  It does look fab with the sides pushed in and as far as weight goes.....heavy schmeavy, just consider it part of a work out.  One hand for a while and then the other!   You'll be lookin' gooood. 

SF told me yesterday they think there are about 5-6 medium PO's left.

It seems you have so many bags as I do that I don't use anything enough to count on softening. 





LLANeedle said:


> *Ranag*, if you wear the cabat on your shoulder under your arm it's pretty hard for someone to get inside especially with the sides folded in.  Now if you push it behind your arm where the bag is sort of lying against your back it's virtually impossible for someone to get their hand inside.  The main reason I didn't keep the mini is that the bag didn't look good on me pushed back in that manner whereas the medium looked fine.  I plan to carry it that way.  Carried as a tote or sitting near a table in a public place, security would concern me.  I plan to throw a shawl inside and cover up my valuables and also use the pouch for my wallet and checkbook and keep it tied.



Does that mean you're keeping the PO and not the Noce, or are you talking about a previous mini ?????


----------



## Juda

Grandmommie said:


> I love the Cabat....it is my favorite style...I have never worried about anyone getting in it at all..when it is carried on my shoulder, I think that would be hard to do, especially with me kicking and hitting them..lol...*JUDA*- *everyone keeps saying the Tea Rame is heavy..I am thinking about getting one..*how does it compare in weight to the TieDye or the PO?  some think they are heavy, but they don't seem heavy to me at all..never even notice it...I like the stiffer leather..I have the Nero Cabat and it is so soft, when I put it down, it flops over...Not crazy about that, but love the bag...but I do love my Tie Dye and PO the best....you would love one *Ranag*... Promise!


 
It is heavier than other cabats but I don't mind the weight


----------



## Bichon Lover

*LLANeedle*   Just read your decision in your thread.  Good girl!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^I agree with *Grandmommie* (and *Juda and jburgh* who have it) that the Tea Rame is a really gorgy cabat. Anyone know how many are still available in the US? Just curious...


----------



## Juda

Bichon Lover said:


> It seems you have so many bags as I do that I don't use anything enough to count on softening.





And big kiss to the dog on your avatar (Trevor? or Molly?)


----------



## WingNut

Juda said:


> It is the medium Copper cabat, it is goatskin.



Thank you Juda - it is beautiful! I keep coming back to it and staring  !


----------



## Ranag

^^^^

The copper is a fantastic color too!  I tried that on as well.  My husband really loved it (he is a fan of that color family).  *Juda* has so many gorgeous bags!


----------



## Juda

^ it is my favorite cabat in terms of price (it is the same price of the nappa cabat), stiffness, texture....


----------



## Bichon Lover

Juda said:


> And big kiss to the dog on your avatar (Trevor? or Molly?)



Boy, that's some memory you got goin' there.   That's Trevor who'll be turning 16 May 26TH.  Poor guy is loosing his hearing and sight but I still love him to death.   Here's Molly after playing in the flower pot.  She's his daughter and will be 14 May 12TH.  I hate them getting old.

I should put one of them in my Cabat to soften it up. :greengrin:  Nah, my PO is just right the way it came.


----------



## sbelle

Bichon Lover said:


> It seems you have so many bags as I do that *I don't use anything enough to count on softening*.


 
That would be me too.


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^^

I think there's a whole lot of us in that club.   Isn't life grand!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Bichon Lover said:


> Boy, that's some memory you got goin' there.   That's Trevor who'll be turning 16 May 26TH.  Poor guy is loosing his hearing and sight but I still love him to death.   Here's Molly after playing in the flower pot.  She's his daughter and will be 14 May 12TH.  I hate them getting old.
> 
> I should put one of them in my Cabat to soften it up. :greengrin:  Nah, my PO is just right the way it came.



molly is hysterical!


----------



## Leah

Ranag said:


> I also love the tie-dye Cabats, but I know I missed the boat on that one...lol



I am also feeling more and more love for the tie-dye, and I think there are a few left, maybe a handful in the world. I'm probably going to regret missing the boat on the tie dye as well.

Ranag, what are your remaining key concerns about the cabat (apart from finding the perfect color & leather)? Like many people I never thought I would be an open tote kind of person, and I also thought it would be too casual but after buying my first cabat in nero, it was so easy to buy the next two. Really one of my favorite bags ever.


----------



## TDL

LOL! Love this pic, *BL*! You must've caught her red-handed doing something naughty. Ok, now back to the topic...


----------



## bags4fun

TDL thanks for enlarging Molly!  She is such a beautiful little girl, BL!  Such a cute picture!
ranag, that fever is really a stunning color.  Get the Cabat!  go girl!


----------



## Juda

Molly is gorgeous. She looks very well taken care of _(beautiful white coat)_ and loved (_otherwise she would be hiding from you after what she did instead of posing for a picture) 
_


----------



## Ranag

Leah said:


> Ranag, what are your remaining key concerns about the cabat (apart from finding the perfect color & leather)? Like many people I never thought I would be an open tote kind of person, and I also thought it would be too casual but after buying my first cabat in nero, it was so easy to buy the next two. Really one of my favorite bags ever.


 
I think my remaining hesitancy about the Cabat is, in all honesty, it reminds me of a beach bag or a grocery bag.  Gorgeous beach and grocery bags though!  I like more structure.  The larger sizes in particular remind me of utilitarian totes rather than handbags.  I keep looking at the tie-dye Cabat though and keep thinking that somehow I could make it work...lol  I have fought with this for quite a while...


----------



## lvdreamer

lvdreamer said:


> I have a question for those people with mini cabats. I'm considering a mini cabat as a warm weather tote, but I'm not sure if it will hold all of the things that I would need it to hold. Will a mini cabat hold a hardback book, 2 smaller/thinner books, a small case for emergency supplies, a small wallet, a pencil case, change purse, and a few small items? If it will, about how much room would there be left over in case I had to carry some other things?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I hate to be a brat and post a quote of my own comment, but I would really love to get a response.  I'm not anywhere near a store where the mini cabats are sold.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Ranag

lvdreamer said:


> I hate to be a brat and post a quote of my own comment, but I would really love to get a response.  I'm not anywhere near a store where the mini cabats are sold.  Thanks so much!


 
Do you have the measurements for the mini?  If so, this is what I do when I cannot see something in person - I construct the bag out of paper to get a 3D perspective on how large or small it will be and what it will and won't fit.


----------



## LLANeedle

*lvdreamer*, I just sent back a mini noce that I had on consignment.  It would hold every thing you've listed but not much more IMO.  I filled it my wallet, a BV and LV cosmetic case, checkbook, keys, frog coin purse and small pack of tissues.  I could have added a small book or paperback or a very small knitting project.  HTH


----------



## LLANeedle

Ranag said:


> I think my remaining hesitancy about the Cabat is, in all honesty, it reminds me of a beach bag or a grocery bag.  Gorgeous beach and grocery bags though!  I like more structure.  The larger sizes in particular remind me of utilitarian totes rather than handbags.  I keep looking at the tie-dye Cabat though and keep thinking that somehow I could make it work...lol  I have fought with this for quite a while...



Ranag, I had to laugh because in thinking about a cabat I shared with another pf member in a pm that it looked like an expensive beach bag to me.  You're brave to post that....I was too chicken.  But now that I have the PO I can honestly say it doesn't look that way at all and I wish I could explain why.  I also did not like any of the pics I was seeing of the sides tucked in.  I hated that shape (again too chicken to post that) but for some reason it looks very different IRL and I wish I could explain why.  Why don't you have one sent to you on consignment.  That way you can play with it and get a feel if it's right for you or not.


----------



## lvdreamer

Ranag said:


> Do you have the measurements for the mini? If so, this is what I do when I cannot see something in person - I construct the bag out of paper to get a 3D perspective on how large or small it will be and what it will and won't fit.


 
No, I don't have the measurements, but I can get them.  Thanks for this idea -- I would have never thought about it and it sounds really great. 



LLANeedle said:


> *lvdreamer*, I just sent back a mini noce that I had on consignment. It would hold every thing you've listed but not much more IMO. I filled it my wallet, a BV and LV cosmetic case, checkbook, keys, frog coin purse and small pack of tissues. I could have added a small book or paperback or a very small knitting project. HTH


 
Thanks so much for your response!  It's really helpful.  I'm going to try *Ranag*'s idea, but this gives me a good estimate as to whether or not the mini cabat will work for me.


----------



## Ranag

lvdreamer said:


> No, I don't have the measurements, but I can get them.  Thanks for this idea -- I would have never thought about it and it sounds really great.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your response!  It's really helpful.  I'm going to try *Ranag*'s idea, but this gives me a good estimate as to whether or not the mini cabat will work for me.



It really is fun doing this   I used to make handbags out of construction paper when I was a small child so I suppose that is where I got the idea...lol


----------



## Ranag

LLANeedle said:


> Ranag, I had to laugh because in thinking about a cabat I shared with another pf member in a pm that it looked like an expensive beach bag to me. * You're brave to post that....I was too chicken. *


 
LOL - DH and I were in Bottega in Vegas a while back and a woman came in and remarked about how expensive their "beach bags" were!   DH and I couldn't help but laugh


----------



## LT bag lady

LLANeedle said:


> Ranag, I had to laugh because in thinking about a cabat I shared with another pf member in a pm that it looked like an expensive beach bag to me. You're brave to post that....I was too chicken. But now that I have the PO I can honestly say it doesn't look that way at all and I wish I could explain why. I also did not like any of the pics I was seeing of the sides tucked in. I hated that shape (again too chicken to post that) but for some reason it looks very different IRL and I wish I could explain why. Why don't you have one sent to you on consignment. That way you can play with it and get a feel if it's right for you or not.


 
LOL!  althought I often refer to my Cabats as "*my overpriced baskets*", (this too kept me away for a long time)  I don't regret taking the plunge,  the Cabat is a great tote and a great purse!


----------



## kroquet

Juda - how are you coming on the green Cabat ?????

BTW - I love the copper!   It is so gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Rana - here are a mini dimensions...

-bottom width: 12 inches 
-top width: 16 inches 
-height: 9.5 inches 
-width: 6 inches


----------



## lvdreamer

Ranag said:


> It really is fun doing this  I used to make handbags out of construction paper when I was a small child so I suppose that is where I got the idea...lol


 
*Ranag*, thanks so much for this idea.  Now, I know that the mini cabat would work for me and it was a lot of fun to put the bag together.  I'm definitely going to use this idea in the future.  It really does give you an idea of what a bag is going to look like.


----------



## doloresmia

Ok guys, i asked bryan for the latest on minis...

Mini Cabat $3400 - remember, mini is being phased out with exception of nero and ebano from what i hear.

Cobalt: 9 available 
Orchid: 3 available 
Noce: 17 available 

And because he is a sweetheart and we were asking, he kindly stuffed a mini to show me how much it would carry.... 

interior: 
-sunglass case 
-small wallet 
-small cosmetic pouch 
-coin case 
-business card case 
-large key case 
-long lanyard 
-iPod case 
-3 catalogs/books (1 large, 2 small)


----------



## WingNut

Ranag said:


> It really is fun doing this   I used to make handbags out of construction paper when I was a small child so I suppose that is where I got the idea...lol



It's a terrific idea !!! And I used to do the same...Wonder if that was a portend of my future bag addiction???


----------



## Ranag

WingNut said:


> It's a terrific idea !!! And I used to do the same...*Wonder if that was a portend of my future bag addiction???*


 
I am sure it was! lol!  I started collecting handbags and wallets when I was in kindergarten!  I think there is a bag addiction gene


----------



## Bichon Lover

Don't we all just love our furry ones to death?  What would we do without them? One reason we all feel *jburgh's* pain during this hard time she and Tucker are going through.  Sure hope and pray there is some good news soon. 




Ranag said:


> I think my remaining hesitancy about the Cabat is, in all honesty, it reminds me of a beach bag or a grocery bag.  Gorgeous beach and grocery bags though!  I like more structure.  The larger sizes in particular remind me of utilitarian totes rather than handbags.  I keep looking at the tie-dye Cabat though and keep thinking that somehow I could make it work...lol  I have fought with this for quite a while...



My hesitancy also. I could always see a magazine in it at the beach, but not at that price.   The leather of the PO made me do it!  There was nothing else I could buy in that leather and I made sure I could push the sides in because besides the tote look when I turn sideways with it open it looks weird sticking out so far in front and back and I just can't get used to it on myself.  The tie-dye is spectacular, I just wasn't willing to spend the extra 2K.  If money were no object I'd have them both!





LLANeedle said:


> Ranag, I had to laugh because in thinking about a cabat I shared with another pf member in a pm that it looked like an expensive beach bag to me.  You're brave to post that....I was too chicken.  But now that I have the PO I can honestly say it doesn't look that way at all and I wish I could explain why.  I also did not like any of the pics I was seeing of the sides tucked in.  I hated that shape (again too chicken to post that) but for some reason it looks very different IRL and I wish I could explain why.  Why don't you have one sent to you on consignment.  That way you can play with it and get a feel if it's right for you or not.



It does look very different in real life, very good in fact! 




So I was using the Cabat zip pouch to hold little loose things like a purse hanger, pill box, pen and even my keys since I don't need them when I'm out.  I laid it on the bottom of the bag and then my wallet, sunglasses, cosmetic bag on top but it seemed I was into the zip pouch more than I anticipated and it was always hard to get to at the bottom quickly so I leaned it up on one side inside and left it unzipped as if it were a side zip pocket and it seems to stay there just fine.  This way I can keep a lip gloss and reach in to snatch it quickly or the keys yet these things aren't rattling around all over the bottom of the bag. This of course won't work if you use the bag open style instead of pushed in.


----------



## Grandmommie

That is a great idea *BL*, I haven't left my pouch open, but I am going to try it..it is raining in our part of TEXAS, so BV bags are put up....


----------



## Bichon Lover

Grandmommie said:


> That is a great idea *BL*, I haven't left my pouch open, but I am going to try it..it is raining in our part of TEXAS, so BV bags are put up....



I used my PO in the rain this past weekend.  I always grab my metallic bags to use when it's raining because I'm not worried about them.  I do use an umbrella and cover the bag more than myself when the wind is blowing hard.


----------



## Grandmommie

That is so funny....just got out my Nero Sloane....just couldn't carry anything else other than my BV bags....*BL*-those Metallic bags are just about the best...my Metallics really are my favorite...*LT* said I like metallics because I am a TEXAS girl and we like bling bling...lol


----------



## Bichon Lover

So do we California babes!   It IS the Golden State after all! :greengrin:  I'd fit into Texas just fine I have a feeling. 

BTW, I've got a black D&G tank on hold at Nordy's to try tomorrow that is loaded with bling bling around the neck!  Lots of clear crystals. Anything that sparkles and I'm there.


----------



## Ranag

Bichon Lover said:


> The leather of the PO made me do it!


 
I can totally understand this about the PO.  I have tried that darn bag on so many times...lol   By the time I decide that I really, really have to have one, they will be all sold out!


----------



## Longchamp

doloresmia said:


> Ok guys, i asked bryan for the latest on minis...
> 
> Mini Cabat $3400 - remember, mini is being phased out with exception of nero and ebano from what i hear.
> 
> Cobalt: 9 available
> Orchid: 3 available
> Noce: 17 available
> 
> And because he is a sweetheart and we were asking, he kindly stuffed a mini to show me how much it would carry....
> 
> interior:
> -sunglass case
> -small wallet
> -small cosmetic pouch
> -coin case
> -business card case
> -large key case
> -long lanyard
> -iPod case
> -3 catalogs/books (1 large, 2 small)


 
How sweet of Bryan to get these pix for us.  Thanks *doloresmia *!  I love my new Noce and she carries all my essentials w/ room to spare and I like big bags.


----------



## Juda

Ranag said:


> I think my remaining hesitancy about the Cabat is, in all honesty, it reminds me of a beach bag or a grocery bag.  Gorgeous beach and grocery bags though!  I like more structure.  The larger sizes in particular remind me of utilitarian totes rather than handbags.  I keep looking at the tie-dye Cabat though and keep thinking that somehow I could make it work...lol  I have fought with this for quite a while...



I had the exact same concerns, cabat in French is after all shopping bag for groceries. 
I have seen many BV clients make fun of the cabat and not get or love the concept. And if I didn't own a cabat I would most probably be one of them.


----------



## Ranag

Juda said:


> I had the exact same concerns, *cabat in French is after all shopping bag for groceries*.
> I have seen many BV clients make fun of the cabat and not get or love the concept. And if I didn't own a cabat I would most probably be one of them.


 
I should have known! Duh...lol!  I always mentally picture a cabat with a huge loaf of french bread and celery stalks hanging out.  Now I know why  

Thanks for the info *Juda *


----------



## blueiris

lvdreamer said:


> I have a question for those people with mini cabats. I'm considering a mini cabat as a warm weather tote, but I'm not sure if it will hold all of the things that I would need it to hold. Will a mini cabat hold a hardback book, 2 smaller/thinner books, a small case for emergency supplies, a small wallet, a pencil case, change purse, and a few small items? If it will, about how much room would there be left over in case I had to carry some other things?
> 
> Thanks!


 


LLANeedle said:


> *lvdreamer*, I just sent back a mini noce that I had on consignment. It would hold every thing you've listed but not much more IMO. I filled it my wallet, a BV and LV cosmetic case, checkbook, keys, frog coin purse and small pack of tissues. I could have added a small book or paperback or a very small knitting project. HTH


 
Sorry that I missed your query, lvdreamer.  I agree with LLANeedle.  How much room you'd have depends on how big that hardback book is in your example, and what other things you'd plan to carry.

The measurements on my small/mini are about 17.5" wide at the top when the top edge is pressed flat, 13" at the base width,  5.5" base depth, and about 10" tall.  These are just rounded figures, and because each one is handmade, there might be some variation (also, mine is not nappa, which might affect the measurements slightly).

Also, I'd note that if you were to go with a nappa Cabat, the bottom would probably flex downward from the weight of the books.  I don't think there's a structural problem (depends on how heavy your books are), but I thought I'd mention it in case that sort of thing were to bother you (my medium nappa Cabat does this when I weight-challenge it, and it doesn't bother me at all).


----------



## graycat5

doloresmia said:


> Ok guys, i asked bryan for the latest on minis...
> 
> 
> And because he is a sweetheart and we were asking, he kindly stuffed a mini to show me how much it would carry....




OK, this is above and beyond the call of duty!  What a dear he is...

I've always had a hankering for *Cobalt*.  Would love to have one of those minis!!


----------



## annie9999

graycat5 said:


> OK, this is above and beyond the call of duty!  What a dear he is...
> 
> I've always had a hankering for *Cobalt*.  Would love to have one of those minis!!


i love the cobalt also.  how do you think it would look with jeans?


----------



## Grandmommie

I love the cobalt too....I am not a big blue fan, but that that color looks great...I need to add more color in my bag selection..but always drift to the Earthtones...but that cobalt might have a shot...


----------



## Grandmommie

Do we have any pictures posted of the NOCE mini?


----------



## doloresmia

Grandmommie said:


> Do we have any pictures posted of the NOCE mini?


 
i posted this pic from bryan of paille, noce, pstrich cigar and ebano a while back. you can also always go to the color reference thread for some marvelous obsessing.

not enabling on the cobalt (because i just wouldn't ), but for those of you who have seen cobalt IRL, you know how striking a color it is... and would look fine with jeans IMO. i personally would wear it with faded jeans for contrast.


----------



## Grandmommie

Thank you, *doloresmia*, just got through enjoying the color reference thread and a good cup of coffee....loved both!

I love your opinion...


----------



## Juda

doloresmia said:


> i posted this pic from bryan of paille, noce, pstrich cigar and ebano a while back. *you can also always go to the color reference thread for some marvelous obsessing.
> *
> not enabling on the cobalt (because i just wouldn't ), but for those of you who have seen cobalt IRL, you know how striking a color it is... and would look fine with jeans IMO. i personally would wear it with faded jeans for contrast.



Please be warned that you should proceed at your own risk, same warning for the cabat reference thread. 
I checked both, big mistake .
And a special thank you to *Ranag* for putting the fever cabat on my radar.


----------



## annie9999

Juda said:


> Please be warned that you should proceed at your own risk, same warning for the cabat reference thread.
> I checked both, big mistake .
> And a special thank you to *Ranag* for putting the fever cabat on my radar.


*juda*- love your new avatar- your cats are just adorable.  

are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## Ranag

Juda said:


> Please be warned that you should proceed at your own risk, same warning for the cabat reference thread.
> I checked both, big mistake .
> And a special thank you to *Ranag* for putting the fever cabat on my radar.


 
Oh! I am so glad!  Is there a reveal in your future?


----------



## Juda

Thank you *annie*-but I am not loving Stevie Ray (the big white male cat) he pulled my hair because he didn't want to take a bath.
_(he realized immediately that what he did was wrong and he started kissing me but still_ :feminist

The only thing that I am trying to say that it doesn't take much to enable in this forum.
I am back to anti-enabling, No new bags for me anytime soon (how else would you accept my anti-enabling advice ?)

*Ranag*- sold out in Dubai and I am very happy for that


----------



## graycat5

annie9999 said:


> i love the cobalt also.  how do you think it would look with jeans?



I'm actually not a huge fan of it with jeans, with is my primary concern.  I wear jeans a lot, and feel the color goes a little drab.  *Cobalt* with white jeans is fabulous though!!

So if I were to do it, I'd do so knowing it was one of those bags I'd be planning my outfits around, rather than a more grab & go bag...


----------



## kroquet

Juda and Grandmommie - you both need a Cobalt Cabat.



hahahaha


----------



## Bichon Lover

graycat5 said:


> I'm actually not a huge fan of it with jeans, with is my primary concern.  I wear jeans a lot, and feel the color goes a little drab.  *Cobalt* with white jeans is fabulous though!!
> 
> So if I were to do it, I'd do so knowing it was one of those bags I'd be planning my outfits around, rather than a more grab & go bag...




I feel the same way.  Love cobalt but it always clashes with the shade of my jeans.  Turquoise however doesn't    I like the cobalt with white and black but wear blue soooo much.  We're sounding more and more like sisters all the time!


----------



## Grandmommie

Thanks, alot *Kroquet*, but I am actually thinking about a *TEA RAME* *Cabat*...that is what is spinning around in my head right now...


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> Thanks, alot *Kroquet*, but I am actually thinking about a *TEA RAME* *Cabat*...that is what is spinning around in my head right now...



Tea Rame will be fab!  Beautiful bag, great combo of Brown & Metallic!
Juda, you are covered on the blue with the Baltic Ostrich, the F/W collection should be arriving in stores next month.


----------



## kroquet

LT - you are such a stick in the mud!!!   LMAO!!!!

Juda needs a Cabat in every color and leather.    hahaha


----------



## lvdreamer

blueiris said:


> Sorry that I missed your query, lvdreamer. I agree with LLANeedle. How much room you'd have depends on how big that hardback book is in your example, and what other things you'd plan to carry.
> 
> The measurements on my small/mini are about 17.5" wide at the top when the top edge is pressed flat, 13" at the base width, 5.5" base depth, and about 10" tall. These are just rounded figures, and because each one is handmade, there might be some variation (also, mine is not nappa, which might affect the measurements slightly).
> 
> Also, I'd note that if you were to go with a nappa Cabat, the bottom would probably flex downward from the weight of the books. I don't think there's a structural problem (depends on how heavy your books are), but I thought I'd mention it in case that sort of thing were to bother you (my medium nappa Cabat does this when I weight-challenge it, and it doesn't bother me at all).


 
*Blueiris*, thanks so much for your answer!  It's super helpful.  I'm definitely going to get a Mini Cabat, but since I want a Nero one, I'm going to wait until I go to Hawaii and see one in person.  Then, I can put all of my stuff in one and try it out.


----------



## graycat5

Longchamp said:


> How sweet of Bryan to get these pix for us.  Thanks *doloresmia *!  I love my new Noce and she carries all my essentials w/ room to spare and I like big bags.




*Longchamp* - did you post pics with your new mini?  Did I miss them??


----------



## Juda

*Grandmommie* - The tea rame is a beautiful cabat.

I read on a previous post that there was Cobalt color transfer on a tpfer white coat, that's why I stayed away from the color.
*
LT* - I like your enabling approach a lot more than Ethels'.


----------



## Juda

It wasn't a white coat, the color transfer was from a Cobalt cabat.

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...or-transfer-bleeding-bv-bags-onto-404739.html

I know it is an exception but still I didn't want to take any risks.


----------



## Grandmommie

*Juda*-I haven't seen the TEA RAME in IRL, but I know I will love it...is it the stiffer leather?  I am hoping so, I like the stiffer leather over the leather that my Nero Cabat is made of, it flops over!


----------



## BagEssence

Hmm, anyone got a pic of tea rame cabat?  I was so close in getting a paille mini but when I read someone's post that it has no yellow undertone, I think I changed my mind in an instant.  But I really really want to get another mini before they discontinue.  Anyone gona talk me into getting a tea rame mini (hope it's available)?


----------



## Juda

BagEssence said:


> Hmm, anyone got a pic of tea rame cabat?  I was so close in getting a paille mini but when I read someone's post that it has no yellow undertone, I think I changed my mind in an instant.  But I really really want to get another mini before they discontinue.  Anyone gona talk me into getting a tea rame mini (hope it's available)?



As per *TDL *previous post # 2612, it is sold out 

*Grandmommie* - it is stiff leather, it keeps its structure.
I prefer structure over the floppiness of Nappa cabats.


----------



## BagEssence

Ok....Ok, focus...paille mini cabat .... I can hear my copper goat screaming "I'm lonely"


----------



## Longchamp

graycat5 said:


> *Longchamp* - did you post pics with your new mini? Did I miss them??


 
 I did, but for your viewing pleasure.

















Love her, but would not get a medium cabat in nappa.  This size affords less floppiness than a medium could w/stand.


----------



## 88keys

TDL & Bag Essence- the mini tea rame is still available in Singapore and
Hong Kong, but prob just one piece left in each place.  

Bag Essence & blueiris- we're going to be cabat twins... After 2 years, I've finally committed to 2 cabats at a go! I can totally relate to Ranag's ruminations, but after having gone through them myself, I can only say grab what you fancy before they're gone! I missed out on the last of the ottone and PO minis. It is so tough deciding on what to get tho, cos they're all so nice I wish I didn't have to choose! I hope I don't regret my choices... It was really hard coming to a decision n I'm still a little apprehensive about whether i'll live to regret these 2 choices... Let's hope not!


----------



## doloresmia

88keys - what TWO did you get????? yeah!!!!

longchamp - that bag is delicious!

bagessence - for some reason, cabats need to breed. they so often seem to get lonely. jellyblob, nicaddict, juda, jburgh, graycat5, porschegirl, uclaboi, etc., are lovely smart people they cannot be wrong.


----------



## blueiris

88keys said:


> Bag Essence & blueiris- we're going to be cabat twins... After 2 years, I've finally committed to 2 cabats at a go! I can totally relate to Ranag's ruminations, but after having gone through them myself, I can only say grab what you fancy before they're gone! I missed out on the last of the ottone and PO minis. It is so tough deciding on what to get tho, cos they're all so nice I wish I didn't have to choose! I hope I don't regret my choices... It was really hard coming to a decision n I'm still a little apprehensive about whether i'll live to regret these 2 choices... Let's hope not!


 
Ah!  So we'll be Cabat twins!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## Grandmommie

You can't go wrong in the CABAT world...IMO


----------



## graycat5

Longchamp said:


> I did, but for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> Love her, but would not get a medium cabat in nappa.  This size affords less floppiness than a medium could w/stand.




Thanks for these *Longchamp*!  What about action pics?  Weren't you going to be our model for "tall" gals with a mini?


----------



## 88keys

Doloresmia, I got a medium orchid n a little sister of your cabat


----------



## Leah

88keys said:


> Doloresmia, I got a medium orchid n a little sister of your cabat



Yay, 88keys. We are bag twins, and several other ladies here also have the medium orchid and one thing I think we all have in common is we absolutely LOVE our medium orchids 

It is just so versatile and it's the kind of color that I find gets even more beautiful with time. 
Look forward to your photos


----------



## TDL

88keys said:


> TDL & Bag Essence- *the mini tea rame is still available in Singapore and*
> *Hong Kong*, but prob just one piece left in each place.


 
Darn... this is NOT something I needed to know right now! (just kidding)  Thank you so much for the update... luckily I am at least a 40-min plane ride away from the nearest one.  And congrats on your mini copper specchio and medium orchid!  Great Cabat choices and colors!


----------



## blueiris

88keys said:


> Doloresmia, I got a medium orchid n a little sister of your cabat


 


Leah said:


> Yay, 88keys. We are bag twins, and several other ladies here also have the medium orchid and one thing I think we all have in common is we absolutely LOVE our medium orchids
> 
> It is just so versatile and it's the kind of color that I find gets even more beautiful with time.
> Look forward to your photos


 
Now we're medium orchid triplets!  With Jellyblob, we're quadruplets!


----------



## doloresmia

88keys - wow! two great colors! thrilled for you!


----------



## Jellyblob

blueiris said:


> Now we're medium orchid triplets! With Jellyblob, we're quadruplets!


 

Yayyy, welcome to the club *88keys*!  I'm back *blueiris*! Have lots of reading to catch up on! Are you enjoying your orchid?  Mine has some darkening on the handles and the edges but it gives it more "depth" (if you know what I mean) instead of a flat color. Love it!

Hope all has been well with everyone! Urghh - I just remembered I still owe you guys an updated picture of the cabat family...


----------



## 88keys

Thanks Ladies yay n hi to my cabat quadruplet sisters!  

I had wanted a mini PO and a medium orchid but I lucked out on the mini PO n was certain anything in medium other than nappa would be too heavy plus the impending discontinuation of seasonal minis, so I grabbed the copper mini too. At first I thought they were too similar in colour but then I reasoned that orchid was a cool colour n copper a warm colour. 

I'm still waiting for them to arrive from Hong Kong n I can't seem to log on with my computer n am confined to surfing n posting on my iPhone - how annoying!! I really don't know how to post pictures using my phone ... Will see what I can do to get back here on my computer...


----------



## annie9999

Jellyblob said:


> Yayyy, welcome to the club *88keys*!  I'm back *blueiris*! Have lots of reading to catch up on! Are you enjoying your orchid?  Mine has some darkening on the handles and the edges but it gives it more "depth" (if you know what I mean) instead of a flat color. Love it!
> 
> Hope all has been well with everyone! Urghh - I just remembered I still owe you guys an updated picture of the cabat family...


hi *jellyblob*- welcome back.  hope all is well and can't wait for the updated family picture.


----------



## LT bag lady

Jellyblob said:


> Yayyy, welcome to the club *88keys*!  I'm back *blueiris*! Have lots of reading to catch up on! Are you enjoying your orchid?  Mine has some darkening on the handles and the edges but it gives it more "depth" (if you know what I mean) instead of a flat color. Love it!
> 
> Hope all has been well with everyone! Urghh - I just remembered I still owe you guys an updated picture of the cabat family...



Welcome back!! Can't wait to see an updated picture!


----------



## blueiris

Jellyblob said:


> Yayyy, welcome to the club *88keys*! I'm back *blueiris*! Have lots of reading to catch up on! Are you enjoying your orchid? Mine has some darkening on the handles and the edges but it gives it more "depth" (if you know what I mean) instead of a flat color. Love it!
> 
> Hope all has been well with everyone! Urghh - I just remembered I still owe you guys an updated picture of the cabat family...


 
Hi, Jellyblob!    Welcome back.  I'm still loving my orchid Cabat--really enjoying it.  I've carried it to work several times and have used it on weekend errands, and it's just so user-friendly for me.  I have noticed no darkening yet on the handles, but I almost always shoulder-carry it.  The coloration on mine has always had some depth to it, and it is gaining character with use, too--becoming more and more mine.  I'm so very pleased with it.


----------



## doloresmia

jellyblob - we are so happy to have you back, and yes would LOVE a new family picture!


----------



## Jellyblob

Thanks* annie9999, LT, blueiris *and *doloresmia*! It's good to be home! 

Oh~the thought of lugging 10 cabats down to the second floor to place on my sofa and shooing away curious kitties from them is just daunting...you may all have to settle for *Stairs 2 - the sequel*. 

BTW, what do you all think of that new green cabat with the purple sheen? Cabat #11 maybe?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Welcome back Jellyblob  There are now so many queens of cabats  Looking forward to seeing your group shot!  I have not seen the new cabats irl yet, the UK trunk show is coming soon.


----------



## LT bag lady

I just saw a photo at the Kennedy Space Center called Reflect, it is an image taken by the Hobble Telescope.  The colors are the exact colors in the Refect Cabat, I will try & load the picture from my iPhone.  Imagine my surprise!


----------



## Mid-

Wow, can't wait to see the pic, *LT*!


----------



## LT bag lady

Sorry for the poor quality of the photo taken with my iPhone.  The colors are the pinks, purples, copper, silver, & bronze found in the Reflect Cabat.





http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/4/0/0/9/4/6/webimg/366754737_o.jpg


----------



## Grandmommie

*LT*-You are so funny..only a purse addict would connect all those dots...have fun on your trip...


----------



## jelts

Terrible! Just when I think I'm done with my bag collection, I go and read this. 

Now, I'm tempted again! Urgh! It doesn't help that they are about to be discontinued. 



doloresmia said:


> Ok guys, i asked bryan for the latest on minis...
> 
> Mini Cabat $3400 - remember, mini is being phased out with exception of nero and ebano from what i hear.
> 
> Cobalt: 9 available
> Orchid: 3 available
> Noce: 17 available
> 
> And because he is a sweetheart and we were asking, he kindly stuffed a mini to show me how much it would carry....
> 
> interior:
> -sunglass case
> -small wallet
> -small cosmetic pouch
> -coin case
> -business card case
> -large key case
> -long lanyard
> -iPod case
> -3 catalogs/books (1 large, 2 small)


----------



## Mid-

Ah, thanks *LT*!  I so love Hobble's pics and sure see the colour reflect in this pic, wonder if TM has seen this...?

I hear you, *jelts*, I am so bummed also, and none of the remaining colours are for me, gah.


----------



## Grandmommie

It looks like I will have a reveal coming next week sometime...A new bag in my future!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^OMGawsh, *Grandmommie*! What have you gone and done now!? Is it the amazing Tea Rame? LOL! I hope it is! I can't wait to see as your collection is already TDF!! 

Any hints?


----------



## Grandmommie

You are reading my mind, *MarvelGirl*!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Ahahahaa! YAAAY! That is soooo awesome, *Grandmommie*! I was considering getting one as well but thought the large nero would be more practical, etc. I know you already have a nero cabat too so being practical is not necessary for you right now. LOL! Can't wait to see your reveal! Congrats!


----------



## 88keys

My beauties just arrived n I've taken some very amateurish shots with my iPhone. I hope I manage to post the shots- I've merely copied n tried to paste them below: here's the mini chevre copper specchio with something I could wear it with:

IMG_0774.JPG


----------



## Bichon Lover

Grandmommie said:


> It looks like I will have a reveal coming next week sometime...A new bag in my future!


 

Oooooo weeee, I can't wait!  How long do I have to wait????


----------



## Grandmommie

*BL*-should be here next week sometime....yikes!  is that basement available?


----------



## Jellyblob

*LT*, that's a great picture!  Thanks for sharing it.

*Grandmommie*,  you got the TEA Rame?  Wowee!  Did you get it in a medium or a mini?


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> *BL*-should be here next week sometime....yikes!  is that basement available?



Lol!!!!  If BL doesn't I have lots of room!


----------



## jelts

Mid- said:


> I hear you, *jelts*, I am so bummed also, and none of the remaining colours are for me, gah.



Glad you feel the same too. I keep thinking that I *should* get one just to get a Mini. Sanity doesn't prevail. I should just hold out for a colour that I want, even if it might be impossible to get a Mini later.


----------



## 88keys

I did that- I got a mini and a medium even tho I wasn't too sure about the colour but I am now so glad I did. I worried that the mini would be too small but now I love it. My decision was partly due to the knowledge that there will be no more seasonal minis in future. I don't think you can go wrong with any colour- it'll prob just grow on you the more you play with it.


----------



## Mid-

*jelts*, I know how you feel! 

Well, yesterday I learnt that a mini in Ink will be available at Hawaii boutiques for the FW 2010 if anyone is interested! There will be only 18 in total.  I wish they made it in Moon or Bottle, but it was nice to know that they are still making mini in the seasonal colour(s).

*88keys*, congrats on your CS mini! The pic in your previous post is not showing up for me... would love to see that and more!


----------



## annie9999

*mid-* did you go to the trunk show in the city?  how was it if you did?

i'm going to manhasset on thursday- can't wait.


----------



## Mid-

Hi, *annie*, yes, I did! I mentioned that just a little bit in the chat thread last night, and plan post some more in the FW thread later.

Since this is a cabat thread, let me just say that I LOVE the men's cabat in Moon!!  The beetle inspired colour (dark green to lavender with sheen) one is indeed beautiful, too.


----------



## Grandmommie

Here SHE is!  My newest baby....OMgoodness she is TDF!


----------



## bags4fun

Gorgeous, *Grandmommie*!  Congratulations!


----------



## annie9999

Mid- said:


> Hi, *annie*, yes, I did! I mentioned that just a little bit in the chat thread last night, and plan post some more in the FW thread later.
> 
> Since this is a cabat thread, let me just say that I LOVE the men's cabat in Moon!!  The beetle inspired colour (dark green to lavender with sheen) one is indeed beautiful, too.


thanks *mid-* can't wait.  we have to meet sometime and play with the cabats.


----------



## annie9999

*grandmommie*- your new cabat is tdf.   already posted in your reveal thread so won't repeat myself.  congratulations.


----------



## Grandmommie

Wanted to share a family portrait of my babies...


----------



## kroquet

HOLY CRAP!!!!!    Love them all!!!!

I have a little side table that looks so much like the coffee table in your pic.
You need to include the other BV bags in the collection.


----------



## LT bag lady

WOW!  You are a Cabat Collector!!! Some fine pieces you got there!

*Kroquet*, pick me up off the floor!


----------



## Grandmommie

Thank,* LT* for making my picture big..I haven't quite figured all that out...lol


----------



## BagEssence

Grandmommie : Now THAT's what I call perfect collection....


----------



## MarvelGirl

*Grandmommie *- I just commented in the Collections thread but I have to say it again...your bags are INSANELY GORGEOUS! I love each and every one of them! Fabulous taste! Wow!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^^

Ditto!


----------



## kw919

Grandmommie- absolutely love your collection!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Thanks for sharing!  That is one beautiful picture!


----------



## LLANeedle

Great family picture.  One is prettier than the next.


----------



## Grandmommie

Thanks, everyone...I am really enjoying my bags....fun fun fun!


----------



## annie9999

*grandmommie* your bags are just amazing.  a perfect collection.  can't wait for the next addition.  enjoy them all.


----------



## Mid-

Holy smoke, *Grandmommie*, INSANE is right, I love all your Cabats!!






And if I may add, I think Moon Cabat would fit right in there!!


----------



## annie9999

Mid- said:


> Holy smoke, *Grandmommie*, INSANE is right, I love all your Cabats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I may add, I think Moon Cabat would fit right in there!!


i think i know where the mini moon belongs- your house *mid-*


----------



## jelts

Mid- said:


> *jelts*, I know how you feel!
> 
> Well, yesterday I learnt that a mini in Ink will be available at Hawaii boutiques for the FW 2010 if anyone is interested! There will be only 18 in total.  I wish they made it in Moon or Bottle, but it was nice to know that they are still making mini in the seasonal colour(s).



Thanks for commiserating *mid-*. What colour is Ink?  Things are looking up if they do continue with seasonal colours.


----------



## blueiris

-Grandmommie, great collection!

-jelts, from the FW2010 thread, from the photos, it seems that ink is (appropriately) an inky shade of blue.


----------



## Mid-

^^^ Yes! and there may be a mini in Moon too, *jelts*!!

*annie*, I totally won't deny that!


----------



## bags4fun

It's so great that you are so excited about a Moon Mini *Mid*!


----------



## Grandmommie

*Mid*-I am seeing Moon in our future......


----------



## anteaterquaker

hi all
 i am finally moving to the next BV level. I am planning to purchase my first cabat for mother's day or by end of May ( hopefully i can gather fund). I've been dying to get this bag for months, and finally take that deep breath and saying "yes i have to have it". i want a color that is classic but not the boring black or brown. I have too many black and brown in my collection already. I'm really opening to opinions here. thanks


----------



## Bichon Lover

Ooooo, fun! Let me be the first to make a suggestion. I'm not even a Cabat fan but found this one irresistible and had to buy it. As of last week there were 5 left so you'll have to hurry. It's the medium Barcelona Cabat.  Retail $5900


----------



## Grandmommie

You will love a cabat...You have a variety of colors to pick one..Can't wait to see what you choose...


----------



## blueiris

Because you'll be aiming for a May purchase date, you might want to check with the boutiques to see what's still available.

I love my Barcelona and my orchid (which might be more color than you want).  I'm using my orchid Cabat today!  In case it matters to you, the Barcelona is made of Barcelona calf, which is noticeably heavier than the nappa Cabats.

Do you like warm colors or cool colors?  If by "classic" you want an understated color that is not nero or ebano, you might consider lilac.  I don't own it, but I seriously considered it--a sophisticated and suprisingly versatile color (see Megs' Purseblog entry about this Cabat for great photos).  On the warmer side, there's copper specchio (a goatskin that is heavier than nappa), which is sort of a pumpkin-copper color that I think doloresmia wears as an everyday bag.  If you like blue, there is cobalt, which might be more vivid than you want, but I know there are some who see blue as being a universal, classic color.  The tea rame Cabat that sbelle and Grandmommie have is stunning, but I could never seriously consider it because it was way, way too heavy for me (again, this might not be an issue for you).  The tea rame is also a much higher price point, fyi, since you mentioned gathering funds for this purchase.

Also, I have to say that there is nothing boring about black or brown if that is what you love.  I'm starting out with some unusual Cabats but I think it might just be a matter of time before I cave for a nero one.


----------



## kroquet

Personally, I love the ebano.  It is just pure simplicity and a classic.

Lilac is TDF, too!!!


----------



## Mid-

Mine is ebano, and I would never call it boring. 



Since you are looking for something classic but not a non BV classic colour, I'd say PO, tie dye (if still available), and/or tea rame if you must get it by the end of May.

My absolute love for now is the F/W2010 colour, Moon, though!!


----------



## anteaterquaker

thanks for all the inputs, I think i'm leaning towards tea rame....
blueiris: love your orchid, it's so stunning
Kroquet: I already have an ebano veneta, so i have the new rule, one color for one bag, not duplicate
Mid: I don't know what other colors they are coming out with.
Do anyone know what other colors about to come out for summer or fall???thanks


----------



## 88keys

Sorry about the last attachment that just didnt work.  I'm a technophobe and finally managed to resize my photos and log on to the forum on my computer, so here are some shots of my mini copper specchio, medium orchid together with some outfits I thought i could match them with.  

Also included are 2 late reveals - my karung clutch and lilac croc wallet from fall 09.


----------



## spendalot

*88Keys*, I really love the first outfit combo. Such strong colours but they match so well.


----------



## Mid-

Beautiful cabats you've got there, *88keys*! Love them.


----------



## Grandmommie

love those CABATS.....those colors will go with almost everything...great choices...


----------



## BagEssence

88-we're copper twin!!!  georgeous!!!


----------



## flower71

I am speechless, gandmommie, your cabat collection is amazing...Every single bag is TDF!!


----------



## flower71

*88keys*, lovely copper cabat....I love that colour....Gotta get off this forum, this can be so contagious...


----------



## annie9999

*88keys*- beautiful cabats.  Enjoy them.


----------



## doloresmia

88keys - LOVE the pic of the orange and orchid together... really beautiful!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Just fabulous *88*


----------



## 88keys

Thank you ladies, you're all so kind


----------



## LT bag lady

*88keys*, love them both!!  Great colors for S'pore, you can use those year round!


----------



## kroquet

Ditto to LT!!    Fab colors!!!


----------



## 88keys

Thank LT bag lady and kroquet.  Yes, these 2 colours are perfect for the year round summery weather here  Plus, our national flower is the orchid, and i've been looking at orchids a lot here recently and the BV orchid is a true reflection of the colour of the actual flower, perhaps with just a hint of a darker tone.  Next time i'll try to take a picture of my bag with some orchids


----------



## blueiris

88keys, hurrah!  You got them!  Great choices--enjoy!


----------



## 88keys

Thanks blueiris, we may have the same bag but yours looks so much better cos you dress her up and photograph her so well!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats, 88keys! I love your 2 new babies. They are sooo gorgeous. Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## Longchamp

Mid- said:


> Beautiful cabats you've got there, *88keys*! Love them.


 
Very beautiful eye openers, the copper is gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing and congrats.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Mid- said:


> Well, yesterday I learnt that a mini in Ink will be available at Hawaii boutiques for the FW 2010 if anyone is interested! There will be only 18 in total.



This is great news ... I'm still mini Cabatless and was already psyching myself that I'll never get one if it gets discontinued. I'm glad ink will be available as I'm intrigued by this color. 

Has anyone seen ink IRL? Does it look like a dull ink blue or a more vibrant one? TIA!


----------



## Grandmommie

FYI-Mini Paille Cabat should arrive tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lululala

Grandmommie said:


> FYI-Mini Paille Cabat should arrive tomorrow!!!!!!!!!



Yay! Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Grandmommie said:


> FYI-Mini Paille Cabat should arrive tomorrow!!!!!!!!!





  Can't wait!  All that's coming to my house tomorrow is a little Armani top, trade ya.


----------



## doloresmia

Grandmommie said:


> FYI-Mini Paille Cabat should arrive tomorrow!!!!!!!!!



WHOOO HOOO!!!! that is one darling beauty.... cannot wait for your piccies!


----------



## sbelle

*Grandmommie*--I  the mini paille!!  Can't wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

*Grandmommie* - You are on one fashionable roll, aren't you?! I love it! Can't wait to see!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Grandmommie - *Congrats on the mini paille! That'll be an excellent spring/summer color!


----------



## Bichon Lover

*Grandmommie*  We're waiting.......


----------



## Mid-

^^ Yes, patiently...


----------



## Grandmommie

She's here...I just got home and have to leave shortly...will post pictures tomorrow..but, I am already carrying her...In fact, I dressed for her today and when she got there, I  immediately put all my things in her and she matched perfect.......After seeing her in person, not as worried about the staying clean issue...she is stiffer than nappa..almost feels like she has a wax finish...pictures to come ladies, I promise...Thanks, for all the well wishes....Are there any more crazies out there like me, who dress around their bags? I have been picking out my purses and then deciding what I will wear, since I was a little girl!


----------



## Grandmommie




----------



## Mid-

!!!YES!!! *Grandmommie*, your paille mini is sooo purrrrty!
You have no idea how much I appreciate this picture. Thanks for sharing!!




Oh, and yes, I not only dress around my bags, but have built my entire wardrobe around my bags.


----------



## Bichon Lover

She's gorgeous!!!!  We need more pics and some action ones too.


----------



## LT bag lady

*Grandmommie*, BOTH those babies are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  
A wardrobe around the bags???... who would ever NOT do that? 

Where is Ethel???


----------



## Lululala

Wow!
Yes, action shots please


----------



## MarvelGirl

Amazing, *Grandmommie*! I love it! Congrats on another lovely beauty!


----------



## blueiris

It's a beauty, Grandmommie!  Glad you're enjoying it already!


----------



## sbelle

I  your pictures


----------



## Longchamp

Breathtaking bags, both of them.  Congrats, love the mini size, thanks for the pix, they are lovely, but I bet the pix don't do these bags justice.


----------



## doloresmia

grandmommie - that is a marvelous bag.... looking forward to your fabulous action piccies!


----------



## Jellyblob

Gorgeous pitures of gorgeous bags!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TDL

Ahhhh... love the colors of spring!  Congrats, *Grandmommie*!  The Paille in vitellino lisse leather and finish is so gorg!


----------



## aaa_1188

Gorgeous gorgeous bags!!! Congratulations!!! wear them in good health and thanks for sharing.


----------



## BookerMoose

Gorgeous!


----------



## 88keys

OMG Grandmommie! They are TDF:urock:

I love those 2 and am going to send the lovely photo you took to dh but I doubt I'll get as lucky as you! You must be the envy of everyone when you go out with your lovely bags!

I love what you did too - dress up for it and immediately use it when it arrives --- dh often jokes that i wouldn't be me if I didn't immediately use my purchases and my constant refrain is why buy it if you aren't going to use it??  Enjoy your lovelies!


----------



## Kellybag

Beautiful!  (Congratulations)  

I had been debating that bag for a good while and now it is being rehashed in the brain once again!  LOL


----------



## Kellybag

Grandmommie....I have a question for you....when do you feel you will grab for the Fume over the Paille you just purchased and vice versa.


----------



## LLANeedle

Two beautiful bags for summer...enjoy!


----------



## Grandmommie

Kellybag.  I don't have the fume bag, so I will grab the Paille.  Love it.


----------



## Grandmommie

Sorry kellybag. Didn't know the caiman tote went by that name too.  Learn something new everyday about these bags. These bags will be my bags of choice for summer. 92 degrees here today , so summer is here!


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> *92 degrees here today , so summer is here*!


 
Wish it was here!!!  I'm cold!


----------



## Leah

Congrats on your lovely bags grandmommie


----------



## fpiccione

From the BV store in Geneva..
I was lucky to see and cuddle a Large Cabas in ink color


----------



## doloresmia

THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Kellybag

fpiccione said:


> From the BV store in Geneva..
> I was lucky to see and cuddle a Large Cabas in ink color


 
I have two questions if anyone can help...

What is the color of the bag that is leaning on the ink colored bag (for reference)?

Is that ink in the drawer all flat?


----------



## fpiccione

Sorry I do not remember the color of that bag... it was a maxi veneta..I would say a redish brown..
In the drawer : on the right it is black cabas.. the little you see on the left are small cabas one black and one brow


----------



## Kellybag

perfect!^^

That is all I needed to know.  I just wanted to get an idea of color and to make sure I was seeing ink right on my monitor.  (thank you)


----------



## Leah

Fpiccione, many thanks for the photos! 
(and is that a croc cabat in the background?! )


----------



## fpiccione

yes it is a croc Cabas..


----------



## 88keys

OMG!! Boy would I love to have one of those!! That's a lovely retriever you've got there fpiccione. I had a pretty American Lab with a narrower skull n sharper muzzle.


----------



## fpiccione

Thank you 88keys... this is my Jespah, he is 11 and 100 % Swiss ;o)) I also would love to  have a Cabas.. but for now it is still wish ..Have a nice weekend


----------



## 88keys

Take your time fpiccione. It is a pretty big investment. It took me almost 2 years before I finally bought my cabats. I just wasn't sure I'd like the open style n couldn't decide on the size.


----------



## LEWisMe

Hi everyone!

My husband and I were on our honeymoon in Maui and he bought me my first BV pieces - a mini goat skin cabat (#20 of 250) and landyard.  I love them!  

Does anyone know how long it takes for goat skin to soften up?  It's pretty stiff right now...







Thanks in advance!


----------



## doloresmia

congrats on the honeymoon and the cabat! what a dramatic picture....

i have a chevre copper cabat in medium and it is softer than when new. I don't remember when that happened.... but i use my cabat pretty heavily and have had it almost a year.


----------



## BookerMoose

I can't answer your question but just wanted to say that your Cabat is beautiful.  The blue in it is called Oceano and I have another bag in that colour and I love it immensely.  Congratulations!


----------



## Mid-

Hi, *LEWisMe*! Congratulations on your honeymoon and the lovely lovely cabat! What a sweet husband you've got!

My chevre bag is not a cabat, but it got softer gradually.  Enjoy your beautiful BV!!


----------



## sbelle

*LEWisME* -- love your new cabat!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Talk about an eye catcher????    How dramatic and fun.   Congrats on everything and enjoy. 




LEWisMe said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My husband and I were on our honeymoon in Maui and he bought me my first BV pieces - a mini goat skin cabat (#20 of 250) and landyard.  I love them!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for goat skin to soften up?  It's pretty stiff right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grandmommie

Congrats on the new hubby and BV cabat.  Great way to start off.


----------



## bags4fun

Oh, I love your new cabat *LEWisME*!  Congratulations on both counts!


----------



## LLANeedle

Congratulations!  I like the colors in your cabat.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Well, I just thought I'd update everyone with my mini Cabat dream. I fell in love with the ink color when I saw it IRL at our local BV boutique. I think it's a great neutral. Then, I reserved a mini ink Cabat from the BV store in Hawaii and was about to send the payment when I was finally able to measure and compare the size with my other bags ... it's too big! It'll be like a 35cm Birkin for me, which is ginormous for my size. I'm really kind of bummed, but I'm so relieved I measured before I paid. I guess my Cabat dreams are going down the drain! 

Bryan though was so lovely to deal with. He's very helpful! I did, however, get a yolk classic medium Veneta from him. I  yolk but they didn't carry the classic Veneta here, just the Belly one, which was too bulky for my tiny frame. I'm so glad Bryan found one for me and I can't wait to get it.


----------



## 88keys

Congrats, LEWisMe on your lovely cabat n sweet husband I have the same chevre cabat as Doloresmia in mini, n I l've only had it for about a month. It has softened a little, n I have been massaging it to make it softer, but I doubt it'll ever be as soft as a brand new nappa. 

La Vanguardia, sorry you didn't get the cabat, but congratulations on your yolk veneta! You must be really tiny to find the belly too big. The cabat would make a great baby bag tho...


----------



## doloresmia

La Vanguardia said:


> Well, I just thought I'd update everyone with my mini Cabat dream. I fell in love with the ink color when I saw it IRL at our local BV boutique. I think it's a great neutral. Then, I reserved a mini ink Cabat from the BV store in Hawaii and was about to send the payment when I was finally able to measure and compare the size with my other bags ... it's too big! It'll be like a 35cm Birkin for me, which is ginormous for my size. I'm really kind of bummed, but I'm so relieved I measured before I paid. I guess my Cabat dreams are going down the drain!
> 
> Bryan though was so lovely to deal with. He's very helpful! I did, however, get a yolk classic medium Veneta from him. I  yolk but they didn't carry the classic Veneta here, just the Belly one, which was too bulky for my tiny frame. I'm so glad Bryan found one for me and I can't wait to get it.



LaVan - so sorry you did not get the mini. although the dimensions are the same as a 35 birkin, it is a much more casual bag and can be smooshy - would that help? you do have an H GP right? i don't remember what size that is, but i do remember your lovely pix of carrying marketing in that bag. Mini is th same idea, more or less, and smaller than an MM GP? Not to enable though  so glad you got the yolk veneta. that is such a happy color!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*88keys - *I'm only 4'10" so I'm short. I just find the Belly Veneta too bulky on me. I already have big hips so I don't want to bulk that part of the my body even more lol! The classic medium Veneta, on the other hand, looked more balanced on my frame. 

*doloresmia - *My Garden Party is PM and close to the size of a 35cm Birkin, but I rarely, rarely, rarely carry it as I find it too big. It's great though for going to the park or for carrying groceries/swimming/sports stuff lol! Oh, well, there are so many other lovely things from BV so I think I can concentrate on those lol! Yolk is definitely a fun color and this is my first Veneta ... can't wait to get it!


----------



## doloresmia

La Vanguardia said:


> *88keys - *I'm only 4'10" so I'm short. I just find the Belly Veneta too bulky on me. I already have big hips so I don't want to bulk that part of the my body even more lol! The classic medium Veneta, on the other hand, looked more balanced on my frame.
> 
> *doloresmia - *My Garden Party is PM and close to the size of a 35cm Birkin, but I rarely, rarely, rarely carry it as I find it too big. It's great though for going to the park or for carrying groceries/swimming/sports stuff lol! Oh, well, there are so many other lovely things from BV so I think I can concentrate on those lol! Yolk is definitely a fun color and this is my first Veneta ... can't wait to get it!



Just to check, this is the size I mean...
http://www.luxury-shops.com/1_search/detail.php?ID=16120&category=&subcat=&designer=4

In any case, there are indeed so many lovely things from BV to choose from. Looking forward to your lovely ensembles with Yolk!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ That Garden Party is bigger than mine. I'm really looking forward to getting the yolk ... It's the perfect yellow IMHO!


----------



## liquid_room

Hi 88keys

I love the copper mini u got! would u be able to tell me the price for mini and medium cabats in Singapore?  Or did u order from Hawaii? I'm making a home trip in July and I need to compare prices with HK.

Thank you so much!



88keys said:


> I did that- I got a mini and a medium even tho I wasn't too sure about the colour but I am now so glad I did. I worried that the mini would be too small but now I love it. My decision was partly due to the knowledge that there will be no more seasonal minis in future. I don't think you can go wrong with any colour- it'll prob just grow on you the more you play with it.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I saw some med cabats in Las Vegas BV - Bellagio.  They had copper, orchid and ink as well as other cabats or you could just contact Bryan and get them quick


----------



## 88keys

liquid_room said:


> Hi 88keys
> 
> I love the copper mini u got! would u be able to tell me the price for mini and medium cabats in Singapore? Or did u order from Hawaii? I'm making a home trip in July and I need to compare prices with HK.
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
Thank, liquid_room

The medium nappa cabat is SGD8180, and the mini nappa is just over SGD6,000.  For some strange reason, the mini goatskin was SGD5,000+.  I don't know if it was priced wrongly.  

Anyway, I bought them through a friend in HK who had the 10% VIP discount, so the medium came up to about SGD5,700 and the mini, SGD4,300.  YOu can see how ridiculous prices are in Singapore.  I had wanted to buy through Bryan in Hawaii but because of the HK discount and the fact that they were going to be brought back for me thus saving me the huge duties, I chose HK over Hawaii.


----------



## liquid_room

Then SG price seems slightly more expensive or the same as the price in Shanghai! I am very surprised! And HK prices are about 12% cheaper than Shanghai prices due to the RMB/HKD exchange rate. 

Well u got a superb deal.  It's not what you know, it's WHO you know .  I'm definitely getting from HK if I am getting a cabat. But so far I like the Moon which is more expensive than nappa. I'm going to see it tomorrow.  I dunno whether to wish I like it or not!



88keys said:


> Thank, liquid_room
> 
> The medium nappa cabat is SGD8180, and the mini nappa is just over SGD6,000. For some strange reason, the mini goatskin was SGD5,000+. I don't know if it was priced wrongly.
> 
> Anyway, I bought them through a friend in HK who had the 10% VIP discount, so the medium came up to about SGD5,700 and the mini, SGD4,300. YOu can see how ridiculous prices are in Singapore. I had wanted to buy through Bryan in Hawaii but because of the HK discount and the fact that they were going to be brought back for me thus saving me the huge duties, I chose HK over Hawaii.


----------



## TankerToad

Here comes the MOON!


----------



## TankerToad

Shooting for the MOON!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Beautiful TT!! It reminds me a darker version of reflet!


----------



## MarvelGirl

I said it in the other thread but I'll say it again, *TankerToad*! Love it! Congrats on this beauty! Woohoo!


----------



## cecicat

Gorgeous *TankerToad*!  Congrats!  I can't wait for mine to get here.  

*stamps foot impatiently*


----------



## Leah

Oh wow, Moon looks terrific in those photos. 

Just when I thought I would pass on Moon, I see these absolutely gorgeous new photos...


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

I could look at these Moon pictures all day long...sigh...


----------



## blueiris

Leah said:


> Oh wow, Moon looks terrific in those photos.
> 
> Just when I thought I would pass on Moon, I see these absolutely gorgeous new photos...


 

^^Me, too!  Enjoy, TT!


----------



## LT bag lady

The Moon is out!






Since I saw both these colors at the Kennedy Space Center, I thought I should put them together...
Moon & Reflect





For the record, the Moon is not mine , only stopped here on her way to *Grandmommie* !!!


----------



## sbelle




----------



## blueiris

Wow!  These are great photos, LT!  Thanks for sharing them.

Lucky Grandmommie!

LT, while you had them together, did you compare their weights?  Did the moon seem heavy to you?


----------



## Bichon Lover

Wow!


----------



## wt880014

Great comparison pics LT! Thanks!! Is Moon much stiffer than the nappa?


----------



## LT bag lady

blueiris said:


> Wow! These are great photos, LT! Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> Lucky Grandmommie!
> 
> LT, while you had them together, did you compare their weights? Did the moon seem heavy to you?


 
Weighed them both on my very accurate postal scale.
Reflect - 2lbs, 5 ozs
Moon - 3lbs, 3 ozs


----------



## LT bag lady

wt880014 said:


> Great comparison pics LT! Thanks!! Is Moon much stiffer than the nappa?


 
Yes!  Stiff like Barcelona, will soften with time but not like Reflect which is very well trained, lol!


----------



## Grandmommie

Yea for me!   So excited!  Miss Moon is beautiful with Miss Reflect.  They will meet up again one day.  Thank you , LT for the preview.  She will be waiting when I get home on Sunday.


----------



## MarvelGirl

AMAZING! Congrats, *Grandmommie*! Love the photos, *LT*! Wow!


----------



## blueiris

LT bag lady said:


> Weighed them both on my very accurate postal scale.
> Reflect - 2lbs, 5 ozs
> Moon - 3lbs, 3 ozs


 

Thanks very much for weighing them for me!    I'm a little shocked that it's almost a full pound heavier than reflect, and it might be too heavy for me.  I'm going to have to re-weigh my orchid tonight to see how it compares.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for taking pics LT!! Looking at them they do look like cousins - reflet and moon!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats Grandmommie!!!!!


----------



## foxie-pooh

The moon cabat's a beauty! Congrats


----------



## Sammyjoe

Its interesting that they classed the tie dye and moon as "men's" cabats. I think they are more unisex than anything else. Maybe BV wanted the Men's department to be busy with everyone asking for cabats!


----------



## LT bag lady

Sammyjoe said:


> Its interesting that they classed the tie dye and moon as "men's" cabats. I think they are more unisex than anything else. Maybe BV wanted the Men's department to be busy with everyone asking for cabats!


 
There is a certain Masculine 'look' to Moon, I love it!  maybe this is why no Mini in Moon...

*Sammyjoe*, I thought you would appreciate this photo, how is the twin doing, is she well trained?


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hee hee! She is really well trained *LT*, I am loving it!

I doubt I will be able to swing for the moon but it is nice to dream


----------



## Grandmommie

*Sammyjoe*-sounds like you have one of the BEST of the BEST....A Reflect...


----------



## liquid_room

LT

thanks for the great comparison pix! 

grandmommie

congrats! i'm sure u will love it when it's finally in your hands!


----------



## aaa_1188

LT thank you so much for the pictures and the weight information. Can't wait for mine to arrive next week. 

Sammyjoe, i was told by my SA it is a unisex bag, that's why the pouch lining is in neutral beige instead of purple/iris lining like the ink cabats.

Congrats to those getting their moon cabat!!!


----------



## doloresmia

aaa_1188 said:


> LT thank you so much for the pictures and the weight information. Can't wait for mine to arrive next week.
> 
> Sammyjoe, i was told by my SA it is a unisex bag, that's why the pouch lining is in neutral beige instead of purple/iris lining like the ink cabats.
> 
> Congrats to those getting their moon cabat!!!



ummm, are you getting a moon as well????? WHOO WHOO!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

WOW! Congrats on scoring a Moon cabat too, *aaa_1188*! I wonder how many that makes now? At least 4 or 5 I think. Can't wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## aaa_1188

Ya, temporarily out from the "I am done club"..... now I am crawling right back into my little hole to wait for my "sinful" purchase


----------



## Bichon Lover

Amazing.....congrats Grandmommie, TT and aaa.  What a lucky trio!   Can't wait for some action pics.


----------



## LT bag lady

aaa_1188 said:


> Ya, temporarily out from the "I am done club"..... now I am crawling right back into my little hole to wait for my "sinful" purchase


 


TankerToad said:


> Shooting for the MOON!


Congrats* aaa & TT*, you are going to love your Moon!  It was hard to say goodbye today when I packed it back up.


----------



## Baggiana

And I will be joining you with cabat #2. just waiting to hear when mine will arrive at the boutique - and then off to me... but I am really enjoying the excitement and show!!!  Congratulations to TT, aaa and grandmommie!!!  

The additional weight would suggest that this is calf rather than nappa - and so the mystery continues... (and for whatever it is worth - I can never say "done." ... just not in my personality.:


----------



## aaa_1188

Isn't it exciting!!! It's my cabat #1 and hopefully only ONE

Gongrats Baggiana... I know saying done is not in my personality too but one should persevere :shame:


----------



## spendalot

aaa_1188 said:


> Isn't it exciting!!! It's my cabat #1 and hopefully only ONE


 
You're so brave to have ordered without seeing it. I am tempted but no guts to take the leap. And also because Peltro still has my heart.
Nevertheless, I still hope to see the Moon irl and that they're not all being pre-ordered by TPFers before I get the chance!


----------



## Lululala

Congratulations to TT, aaa, Grandmommie and Baggiana!!!
I am so tempted but worry about the weight. I am not using my PO cabat as much as I wanted to as it gets really heavy after I put all my stuffush:
Baggiana, could you please compare the weight between the PO and Moon when you get it? Oh, I so love Moon


----------



## aaa_1188

*Spendalot* actually they are already in the store in Singapore, but I did not managed to see it as I was there by myself and I don't look like a big spender, so when I asked for it, the SA said it had not arrived yet and later I  found out from sngsk that she went on the same day as I but they showed it to her and her bf.  (i have repented and resolved to wear the diamond side of my JLC Reverso watch next time I visit BV boutique  just kidding ) 

Anyway, I have made up my mind by then to order it, and was already talking to Pascal in Paris on the details of my order. No biggie, all my fav BV purses are all bought sight unseen, and I believe due to the low exchange rate of Euro and the retail price there, I have made a handsome savings. 

Thank you* Lululala* I am all hyped up now.


----------



## glamstudio

^congrats to you aaa!  will be waiting for your reveal


----------



## spendalot

*aaa_1188*, I am in fact meeting up with Pascal next week  Hope it's not all sold out by then.


----------



## aaa_1188

spendalot said:


> *aaa_1188*, I am in fact meeting up with Pascal next week  Hope it's not all sold out by then.



 cool!!! tell him I say hi  err.... you may want to tell him you want to have a look at the moon, I believe I got the last piece (according to him) but I am not sure about other stores, may be he can get it from other stores


----------



## spendalot

aaa_1188 said:


> cool!!! tell him I say hi  err.... you may want to tell him you want to have a look at the moon, I believe I got the last piece (according to him) but I am not sure about other stores, may be he can get it from other stores


 
hmmm... but there's still a week to go and it's not like I will definitely buy it so I am quite embarrassed to make such a request


----------



## Lululala

I am meeting Pascal in mid-July
Now I'm worried that Moon will be sold out by then


----------



## aaa_1188

oh wow!! so many of us going to see Pascal, some one should take a pic of him and pm to me 

*Lululala*, ship one over now after that you can enjoy your cabat and the trip in Paris.


----------



## Lululala

I wish I can make up my mind but it's like I want the Moon cabat, I also want the Ink cabat but don't know if i should get a medium or mini. Unfortunately, I can only get one and that is I can't buy anything else when I go to Paris & Florence next month. I also want to check out what they have in the outlet in Florence.
Oh so many things so little money!!! Where is my money tree


----------



## Lululala

aaa_1188 said:


> oh wow!! so many of us going to see Pascal, *some one should take a pic of him* and pm to me
> 
> *Lululala*, ship one over now after that you can enjoy your cabat and the trip in Paris.



I think I can do that
When will yours arrive? So excited for you


----------



## aaa_1188

Lululala said:


> I think I can do that
> When will yours arrive? So excited for you



I am hoping that it will arrive by next Wednesday, I need to give Pascal a call later to find out whether the baby had been shipped out or not.




Lululala said:


> I wish I can make up my mind but it's like I want the Moon cabat, I also want the Ink cabat but don't know if i should get a medium or mini. Unfortunately, I can only get one and that is I can't buy anything else when I go to Paris & Florence next month. I also want to check out what they have in the outlet in Florence.
> Oh so many things so little money!!! Where is my money tree



I totally understand your dilemma about too many wants and too little means.

For my the choice was easy: I am way too "wide" for the mini cabat; and have never had the desire to get a "normal" one and had been wanting a metallic cabat for the longest time; further more, I am a "sucker" for gray and silver, so I guess the moon cabat is a perfect cabat for me.

I am sure you will enjoy the trip to Italy and France


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks *Grandmommie*  I am happy with reflet but I wish I had moon!!  Enjoy yours to the fullest!!

Congrats *aaa_1188* cannot wait to see your Moon !!!

Its crazy in here with the moon, seeing them get snatched up (even though I am not getting one) is just so exciting and fun to watch the happiness - its like the PO and Tie Dye days again!! I feel like dancing


----------



## Mid-

Congrats to all the Moon snatchers!! No surprise here, it is so spellbindingly beautiful that I would have pre-ordered it without a question if it came in mini.

Waiting for tons of pics!!  And hope to see one again in NYC this weekend and see TDL snatch it too.


----------



## cecicat

Congrats *aaa_1188*!  We're both doing the "waiting for the mailman" dance, I guess.  I am also feeling terribly guilty and in the process of returning some shoes I bought to help mitigate the pain.  Oh the things we do for beauty . . .


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> it is so spellbindingly beautiful that I would have pre-ordered it without a question if it came in mini.



Me too!  I actually am thinking I should be thanking TM--   I think I might be saving some money now that BV isn't making minis!!


----------



## Mid-

sbelle said:


> Me too!  I actually am thinking I should be thanking TM--   I think I might be *saving some money now that BV isn't making minis*!!



You have a point, *sbelle*!  Now let's hope TM won't make anything gorgeous in the nuvolato tote style!!


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> Now let's hope TM won't make anything gorgeous in the *nuvolato tote style*



That WOULD be a problem, wouldn't it???


----------



## cecicat

She's here!  The color is really gorgeous in person - I've attached a few detail pics for reference.  

I think it was trishaluvslv who described the color as "liquid hematite" - it's really an apt description.


----------



## TDL

Congrats (and pre-congrats) to everyone who's snagged a Moon Cabat so far and thank you for sharing your pics with us!



aaa_1188 said:


> Isn't it exciting!!! *It's my cabat #1 and hopefully only ONE*


 
Wow, you finally took the Cabat plunge... and sight unseen at that. We all know that to say "my one and only Cabat" never ever stays that way in the long run.  



Mid- said:


> Waiting for tons of pics!! *And hope to see one again in NYC this weekend and see TDL snatch it too.*


 
LOL, *Mid*-! I doubt there will be moon snatching of any kind from yours truly. But I do hope we still get to see it IRL this Sunday even if it sounds like it's being snapped up every second. Look forward to meeting up with all of you!


----------



## LLANeedle

I must be on Jupiter to be surrounded by so many moons!

It's a TDF bag.  All the pics are wonderful.  Someone start a moon count thread.


----------



## cecicat

LLANeedle said:


> I must be on Jupiter to be surrounded by so many moons!



LOL - I was just thinking this myself!


----------



## trishaluvslv

cecicat said:


> She's here! The color is really gorgeous in person - I've attached a few detail pics for reference.
> 
> I think it was trishaluvslv who described the color as "liquid hematite" - it's really an apt description.


 
  congrats cecicat.....i'm leaving now to pick mine up.....i'll be joining you on the moon in about an hour!


----------



## doloresmia

trishaluvslv said:


> congrats cecicat.....i'm leaving now to pick mine up.....i'll be joining you on the moon in about an hour!



HEHHE!!! that makes me happy!


----------



## cecicat

trishaluvslv said:


> congrats cecicat.....i'm leaving now to pick mine up.....i'll be joining you on the moon in about an hour!



Congrats on your lunar landing!    I'm joining you in the happy dance!


----------



## MarvelGirl

trishaluvslv said:


> congrats cecicat.....i'm leaving now to pick mine up.....i'll be joining you on the moon in about an hour!


Hi! Did you get yours yesterday? Do you love it? Tell us all about it, girlie!


----------



## Grandmommie

I got home today from a weekend with DH and Miss Moon was waiting for me...she is so pretty, just like everyone described....her colors are unbelievable in the sun....Very excited about  having her in my possession....


----------



## liquid_room

how many MOONs now? 
aaa
TT
grandmommie
cecicat
trishaluvslv
liquid_room (pre-ordered in HK)


----------



## MarvelGirl

liquid_room said:


> how many MOONs now?
> aaa
> TT
> grandmommie
> cecicat
> trishaluvslv
> liquid_room (pre-ordered in HK)



Me too...I pre-ordered. Still waiting to get the call from my SA that mine is on the way!


----------



## Lululala

I think jburgh and Baggiana also pre-ordered. That makes it 9 Moons already!


----------



## liquid_room

aaa
TT
grandmommie
cecicat
trishaluvslv
liquid_room 
marvelgirl
baggiana
jburgh


----------



## TankerToad

liquid_room said:


> aaa
> TT
> grandmommie
> cecicat
> trishaluvslv
> liquid_room
> marvelgirl
> baggiana
> jburgh


Can everyone put their numbers of their Moon cabat on this list?
If 40 allocated to the USA looks like we have 25% already!
*This is pretty powerful!*


----------



## cecicat

TankerToad said:


> Can everyone put their numbers of their Moon cabat on this list?
> If 40 allocated to the USA looks like we have 25% already!
> *This is pretty powerful!*



I was thinking this too, when I heard that there were only 40 of the mediums in the US.  

*Grandmommie* - congrats on finally having the Moon in hand!  It's beautiful, no?


----------



## TankerToad

*UPDATE ON MOON LANDINGS
Only 8 left in USA right now
and 12 on order~*
This is breaking news


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Thanks for the info! Moons are really flying!!


----------



## bag-gage

For those who need to know  there is one Moon Cabat medium in the Singapore Takashimaya store and maybe one more in the Ion store, says the SA


----------



## liquid_room

baggage

would u know if there is Moon lanyard too? 



bag-gage said:


> For those who need to know  there is one Moon Cabat medium in the Singapore Takashimaya store and maybe one more in the Ion store, says the SA


----------



## bag-gage

llquid_room - That's what I called to ask  No lanyards (yet). Only handphone straps in store. SA was unable to confirm if/when they would get the lanyards.


----------



## aaa_1188

My Grand Dame Lady Lunar


----------



## liquid_room

congratulations aaa! hope she will turn smooshy soon!



aaa_1188 said:


> My Grand Dame Lady Lunar


----------



## Lululala

Wow!!!! So happy for you! Modeling shots please!


----------



## aaa_1188

I am shy... I don't do modeling shot well. I will let my Lady Lunar speaks for itself


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats *Aaa_1188!!*


----------



## Baggiana

aaa_1188 said:


> My Grand Dame Lady Lunar


Congratulations, aaa!!!  She is a beauty... and I see that you already have her loaded and ready to carry!!!, indeed!


----------



## cecicat

Congrats, *aaa*!  She was worth the wait, no?


----------



## sbelle

*aaa*--she's a beauty!  I am starting to think that very few of these bags will end up in non-tpf homes!!!


----------



## aaa_1188

Thank you Sammyjoe; Baggiana; Cecicat and sbelle. 

 It was shipped in in a huge box and I had to hide in a small meeting to open it.

It was love at first sight  no regrets for getting my Lady Lunar at all.

I went to office prepared today; I did not bring any bags just my wallet and bag organizer in a plastic bag . Planned to bring the baby out to see some tropical sun light, but it was not to be, it rained and was overcastted the whole day, so I had to be contented and will bring the baby again on Friday. Tomorrow is gym and piano class day, so I have to carry my back pack in order to lug everything with me.


----------



## doloresmia

aaa_1188 - Beautiful! congratulations.... she is lovely!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

aaa_1188 said:


> My Grand Dame Lady Lunar


 
Congratulations *aaa_1188* - she is so beautiful   I don't think I've seen a bad picture of Moon.  She sure is photogenic!


----------



## blueiris

^^I agree--moon looks fantastic in every photo.

aaa_1188, enjoy your new beauty!  I love how you prepared for its arrival, too.


----------



## MarvelGirl

*aaa_1188*, WOW! She looks so incredibly stunning in your pic - and all pics really! Congrats on this beauty! Enjoy!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Another lucky girl *aaa* with that gorgeous beauty.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## aaa_1188

Thank you Doloresmia; Miss_Fancybags; blueiris; Marvelgirl; BichonLover.

Yes, Lady Lunar is really photogenic, she looks good even in the photo taken from my iPhone


----------



## bag-gage

aaa_1188 - WOW. Such a gorgeous gorgeous bag. I saw a Moon Cabat in person at the Taka SG store yesterday and gosh, it's just spectacular. Incredible. The treatment on the leather is so special, the bag's a work of art. Major congrats on yours!!


----------



## peggy168

Hi aaa_1188, congratulations to your new lunar baby!!!! It is so pretty!


----------



## trishaluvslv

MarvelGirl said:


> Hi! Did you get yours yesterday? Do you love it? Tell us all about it, girlie!


  sorry everyone, i went MIA...been nuts at my house.....DH is traveling, lots of swim team practice, busy busy busy...so there was a little mix up and another lady got my Moon but another one is on it's way so i'll do a reveal as soon as there is a lunar landing  no worries!


----------



## aaa_1188

Thank you bag-gage and peggy168!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

With everyone who has gotten their Moon I haven't seen any pics with the sides pushed in.  Isn't anybody going to use it that way???

Would love to see a pic of it tucked in.


----------



## aaa_1188

Bichon Lover said:


> With everyone who has gotten their Moon I haven't seen any pics with the sides pushed in.  Isn't anybody going to use it that way???
> 
> Would love to see a pic of it tucked in.



I can't tuck them in yet ....  or I cannot tuck both sides in equally yet.... but it is just me... the clumsy gal


----------



## Bichon Lover

Someone said it would take some training......  Sounds like it's pretty stiff and needs considerable training. :wondering


----------



## Grandmommie

*BL*-MY Miss Moon is in training as I write this and she is training well..I will take pictures when she is close to being thru with boot camp..I want her sides tucked at all times...


----------



## Bichon Lover

So what training method are you using???  Pilates, yoga, cardio???  

Can't wait to see your buffed, trained Moon!


----------



## TankerToad

My beautiful Moon over the Golf Course
Sigh......


----------



## sbelle

^*TT*-- I never tire of seeing moon pictures!  Yours is beauty!  Enjoy!


----------



## Lululala

TankerToad said:


> My beautiful Moon over the Golf Course
> Sigh......



 I die!


----------



## MarvelGirl

*TankerToad*! She is absolutely stunning...but you already know that, don'tcha! I love it! Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Sammyjoe

SOooo beautiful TT!! All Moon owners are soooooo lucky!! Enjoy!!


----------



## TankerToad

Thanks for letting me share, sbelle, lululala, Marvelgirl, and dear sammyjoe.
I do feel like a very lucky girl and they found my lucky number in it, so feel it
was meant to be!


----------



## LT bag lady

*TankerToad* love your Moon over the golf course!  Will never tire of looking at the Moon!


----------



## doloresmia

TT - now we need some action shots, please!


----------



## Spoo

Beautiful pictures of your Moon TT, I am falling in love with mine more by the day.  
Can anyone tell me more about "training" the sides of the bag to fold in? Is it important to have them exactly equal?


----------



## aaa_1188

*TT* love the moon over golf course pictures.. I cannot show my affectionate too openly towards my moon in front of DH, I think he has dismissed the notion that my cabat is real and decided that it was just a wannabes i picked up at some shop selling wannabe bags  or I would have taken way more pictures of my Lady Lunar. So what is the lucky number on your cabat?

*Spoo* I do have a tenancies to show my anal retentive behavior at the funniest things:shame:, training the sides to fold in equally happens to be one of them. So yes *Grandmommie*,  please share with us on how do you train your moon cabat.


----------



## Grandmommie

*Spoo*-She is in her dust bag and I have a book on each of her corners...I have been gone a few days and I just checked her and she is training great..Pretty soon I will be able to remove the books and just keep her sides tucked in when she is not out with me...


----------



## trishaluvslv

Grandmommie said:


> *Spoo*-She is in her dust bag and I have a book on each of her corners...I have been gone a few days and I just checked her and she is training great..Pretty soon I will be able to remove the books and just keep her sides tucked in when she is not out with me...


 
  so the books are kind of leaning in on the sides then and it's all in the dustcover????? did you take the stuffing out???  this is a great idea!  

i found out yesterday they did track one down for me...so i am officially back on my lunar landing countdown....................


----------



## SCL

TT...gorgeous!!! congratulations!!!  a beautiful bag...


----------



## bags4fun

*TT*, beautiful pictures!  I want to live on a golf course!  Where do you live?


----------



## cecicat

*TT* - I love your golf course pictures.  I need to get out and take more pictures of my moon . . .


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you all. 
Today ordered my second cabat.
Something different, but heard all Moons are gone now in USA or firmly spoken for.
That was really fast!


----------



## Bichon Lover

TankerToad said:


> Thank you all.
> Today ordered my second cabat.
> Something different, but heard all Moons are gone now in USA or firmly spoken for.
> That was really fast!





So don't keep us in suspense.......what's #2???


----------



## TankerToad

Will let you know when I have it in hand~maybe today


----------



## Lululala

TankerToad said:


> Will let you know when I have it in hand~maybe today



TT, can't wait to see what you get


----------



## nycshopa

I have a question-

  All cabats PER COLOR is re-numbered for the Lim Ed plaque? Or are the numbers for ALL cabats?


----------



## nycshopa

Cigar Ivory Moro Tie Dye Nappa Umbria Cabat Uomo is amazing


----------



## graycat5

Did anyone here make it to the NY or Chicago Customization events?  Am rather looking forward to the CA events -- wanted more details.  If there is a thread somewhere on this, please do direct me!  

TIA!


----------



## sbelle

^i think LT Bag Lady made it the NYC event.


----------



## Mid-

^^ Yes, and she reported it here.


----------



## graycat5

Many thanks, *Mid-* and *sbelle*!


----------



## LT bag lady

graycat5 said:


> Many thanks, *Mid-* and *sbelle*!


Where you going in a hurry on that broom?  SO on your mind?  
Enjoy the event!


----------



## graycat5

LT bag lady said:


> Where you going in a hurry on that broom?  SO on your mind?
> Enjoy the event!




LOL!  Just doing a little _research_ at the moment...

If something catches my fancy I might be tempted.  Would love an ostrich cabat.  How many other bag styles were available for SO?


----------



## LT bag lady

graycat5 said:


> LOL! Just doing a little _research_ at the moment...
> 
> If something catches my fancy I might be tempted. Would love an ostrich cabat.  How many other(don't know if they have names...) and some small leather goods.  Veneta, Montaigne, Campana, the classics...
> What I found most interesting was how different the colors looked in Croc & Ostrich.  The SA also went into the # of skins in a bag..., the joining of the skins... very interesting!  They had a Large Cigar Ostrich Cabat , a girl can dream...


----------



## foxie-pooh

This new color for men's S/S 11 is really calling my name...I can't get over how perfect this shade of distressed denim/sage green is...why oh why do they have to produce something like this


----------



## Mid-

Ack, *foxie-pooh*, you had to post the close up pic!! I too am loving the colour, but there won't be a mini so I was trying hard not to go back to see those pics jula posted!!


----------



## spendalot

woah....that is the kind of green I love as well!


----------



## Baggiana

Interesting how the last 3 seasons most interesting cabat comes from the men's collection... ^gorgeous!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Had to break this out after the new cabat-spiration...can you believe it, it's been 2 and half years and still good as new!


----------



## graycat5

foxie-pooh said:


> Had to break this out after the new cabat-spiration...can you believe it, it's been 2 and half years and still good as new!





Oooh la la!  Gorgeous photo, *foxie-pooh*!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Looking great, *foxie-pooh*! Just love our PO!


----------



## blueiris

Awesome photo, *foxie-pooh*!  I love it!  If my PO Barcelona ages as well as yours has, I will be very happy.

I love how that weathered-effect sage Cabat looks, too.  I'll continue to hope that there will be a lightweight yet durable Cabat for me in a future collection.


----------



## doloresmia

foxie-pooh - great photo!!! love the PO


----------



## r15324

Any more men with Cabats here?


----------



## uclaboi

Foxie_p - you wear the po cabat so well.  Love those pants, too.


----------



## mlbags

foxie-pooh said:


> Had to break this out after the new cabat-spiration...can you believe it, it's been 2 and half years and still good as new!


 
Foxie-P, don't you love your Cabat? Obviously actually.

I too have a Barcelona Cabat too (Asian size) and I have a question. The underside handles of mine had darken significantly. The gold has all disappeared leaving only a dark dirty looking stained leather. I baby my Cabat but could not prevent this. Has yours darken? See pic attached.

Any other Cabat owners with the same problem? Does it bother you?  

I intend to keep my Cabat for life (love it, can't you see?). Now, I am wondering what am I going to do in time to come. How can I get it fixed? Wrap the handles like what they do on Birkins??? (Not something I like actually). I brought it to BV boutique and was told that for a price (would be hefty), they can have it sent back to Italy for a new handle in the exact same colour.


----------



## ReRe

Lookin good foxie-pooh.


----------



## foxie-pooh

*mlbags*, so sorry to hear that...but my handles have not darkened at all...if anything, I think they appeared a little more silvery just around the curve...but I try to stay away from hand creams so maybe that's why?


----------



## blueiris

*mlbags*, I can't see your photo for some reason, so I can't tell whether it would bother me or not. I have the same Cabat as you and haven't noticed any handle darkening. Then again, I've only had mine for a little more than a year (since Spring 09), and I tend to carry it mostly on the shoulder rather than in the hand.

If anything, the underside of the handles on mine might be showing somewhat lighter than when new. I think some of the oxidized/weathered burnishing is wearing off to reveal the golden/metal tones underneath.


----------



## mlbags

Hmmmmm, now I'm sadder..... it seems my Cabat's the only one with the problem??

Mine's 2.2years old and I hand carry it all the time, and yes, I love to put on hand cream but not immediately before I carry it.

Nooooo.... someone please share and I hope to hear of some solutions, or sympathies!


----------



## blueiris

I'm sorry that you're saddened by this, mlbags.  Perhaps it is a combination of humiditiy, hand-carrying, and hand lotion?  I hope someone will have a solution for you.  You do have my sympathies.


----------



## doloresmia

mlbags - you definitely have my sympathies. i think your bv store gave you the best advice - have them refurb the bag.... to me it is worth the price for the upkeep of a piece you clearly love. to only have handles darkening on a bag after 2.5 years of daily wear is not bad. FYI i think nicaddict has some issues with her reflet cabat and sent it to BV and it came back beautifully.


----------



## Grandmommie

love the pic, *foxie-pooh*.. awesome bag...*mlbags*, I would take it to BV like *doloresmia* suggested..I have been carrying my Mini Paille alot and cannot even see where my hands have been on the handles..


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

mlbags said:


> Hmmmmm, now I'm sadder..... it seems my Cabat's the only one with the problem??
> 
> Mine's 2.2years old and I hand carry it all the time, and yes, I love to put on hand cream but not immediately before I carry it.
> 
> Nooooo.... someone please share and I hope to hear of some solutions, or sympathies!


 
Hi, mlbags - I just looked at my medium Barcelona cabat and I have a bit of darkening on the underside of the handles. I wouldn't have noticed it if I didn't look specifically for it. My cabat is around 2 years old, carried 2 - 3 days a week and I don't wear hand lotion. Since mine is only on an impossible to see part of the underside of the handles, this doesn't bother me; however, if it were easily visible, it may start to annoy me. 

If you decide to have it fixed, I'd love to hear more details about the cost and process. Thanks for mentioning this situation!


----------



## mlbags

mlbags said:


> Foxie-P, don't you love your Cabat? Obviously actually.
> 
> I too have a Barcelona Cabat too (Asian size) and I have a question. The underside handles of mine had darken significantly. The gold has all disappeared leaving only a dark dirty looking stained leather. I baby my Cabat but could not prevent this. Has yours darken? See pic attached.
> 
> Any other Cabat owners with the same problem? Does it bother you?
> 
> I intend to keep my Cabat for life (love it, can't you see?). Now, I am wondering what am I going to do in time to come. How can I get it fixed? Wrap the handles like what they do on Birkins??? (Not something I like actually). I brought it to BV boutique and was told that for a price (would be hefty), they can have it sent back to Italy for a new handle in the exact same colour.


 
Thanks so much for your comments and advices.

So, I might have a case against BV, a defective piece? One that they should made good?

You know, i hate things like that - bringing it to the boutique and having to argue and fight for my rights. They will argue that it's due to my mishandling; that for such colours, oxidisation and colour wear is to be expected; blah blah blah.......

Sigh..... now I have to decide if I should just let it be and accept it as wear and tear, or to trot down to BV and try my luck.

Actually, this experience has made me wary on metallic colours.
Come to think of it, when i was deciding between the PB and the Ottone, BV had advised me to take the PB. They said they have seen the Ottone becoming just plain brown when the metallic 'dust' drops/wears off !!!


----------



## LLANeedle

*mlbags*, I've had issues with a few of my BV bags so I truly know how you feel!  I do use hand lotion out of necessity and I have a PO cabat.  I wonder if I'll have a similar problem?  I also seem to have a higher than normal acid content in my skin......I have trouble with certain metals that I handle.  Geez, one more thing to think about....lol


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Here are two pictures of the wear on mine:


----------



## blueiris

LLANeedle said:


> *mlbags*, I've had issues with a few of my BV bags so I truly know how you feel! I do use hand lotion out of necessity and I have a PO cabat. I wonder if I'll have a similar problem? I also seem to have a higher than normal acid content in my skin......I have trouble with certain metals that I handle. Geez, one more thing to think about....lol


 
Interesting about the pH level of your skin.  I wonder if the hand lotion affects that at all.  I know with knitting needles, I do know that I cannot use uncoated brass (Addi lace needles tarnish as I use them, and I was advised to clean them with something acidic, like tomato ketchup--I gave them up entirely and use Knit Picks nickel or the regular Addi Turbos).



Miss_FancyBags said:


> Here are two pictures of the wear on mine:


 
Oh, I see what you all are discussing now.  When studying my Barcelona, it looks like an ebano base, layered with gold/platinum/metal, then rubbed over with a dark antiquing.  Because I haven't had my Cabat as long as you all have had yours, maybe mine has worn down to the metal layer, while yours have worn down to the ebano?

Here's one other thing that comes to mind.  Do you use sunscreen on your hands, *mlbags*?  I do, and I know that certain sunscreens have the effect of eating away at my nail polish when I use it on my hands.  I haven't isolated the offending ingredient yet, because I have trouble with other sunscreens.  Anyway, before I realized this, I wrecked the leather handles on a Longchamp nylon bag I used to have.  It was the black shiny-treated leather, and the coating started peeling off in a very ugly way.

mlbags, I can tell this is bothering you, so you might as well try your luck with BV and see what they suggest.  Please keep us posted, and I hope they'll do right by you.


----------



## mlbags

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Here are two pictures of the wear on mine:


 
Hey, thanks for posting the pics, *MFB*.  May I know how long have you had yours and how often do you carry yours (say, on a per week basis)?

I studied my handles again and it's definitely not dirt nor stains.  It's the metallic/colour having totally slipped off down to the core!  I checked my other hand-carried bags in Ottone, and like said, I can hardly see where my hand had been!  The other one in Old Petra just had dark stains on the handle.

I'm definitely bringing my PO Cabat back to BV and I will keep you all in the know on this issue.  Wish me luck and thanks to you people again for all the feedback, and keep them coming tho' please.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

mlbags said:


> Hey, thanks for posting the pics, *MFB*. May I know how long have you had yours and how often do you carry yours (say, on a per week basis)?
> 
> I studied my handles again and it's definitely not dirt nor stains. It's the metallic/colour having totally slipped off down to the core! I checked my other hand-carried bags in Ottone, and like said, I can hardly see where my hand had been! The other one in Old Petra just had dark stains on the handle.
> 
> I'm definitely bringing my PO Cabat back to BV and I will keep you all in the know on this issue. Wish me luck and thanks to you people again for all the feedback, and keep them coming tho' please.


 
I agree it's the metallic color wearing off.  My cabat is around 2 years old, carried 2 - 3 days a week.  Mine's not to the point where I'd get it fixed, but I can't wait to hear what BV says for future reference!!  I've got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Baggiana

Oh, this is a new wrinkle in the wear of PO... I am so sorry that the metal wore off, *mlbags*!  *M_FB,* your wear does not look too bad to me, and since I do not wear mine as often, I have not seen anything yet.  *foxie-pooh's* cabat did not show this kind of wear, but then again, he may not be using lotions/sunscreen, etc.  We should include this in the metallic wear section - before - the treatment, and the after.. thanks for posting this already, *M_FB*... you are way ahead of me!!! 

Just one thing... since BV no longer has PO available does that mean that they would not have enough extra leather to make new handles?  Would re-treatment/new finish application look good?... remember *Hikarupanda's* experience with the ottone repair.  Please keep us posted, *mlbags*, as this is definitely something that we should document.  Wishing you wonderful and speedy repairs!!!


----------



## sbelle

Baggiana said:


> Just one thing... since BV no longer has PO available does that mean that they would not have enough extra leather to make new handles?



I think that is going to be the issue.


----------



## blueiris

Baggiana said:


> Just one thing... since BV no longer has PO available does that mean that they would not have enough extra leather to make new handles? Would re-treatment/new finish application look good?... remember *Hikarupanda's* experience with the ottone repair. Please keep us posted, *mlbags*, as this is definitely something that we should document. Wishing you wonderful and speedy repairs!!!


 
Oh, I had not heard that they have no more of the material!  I only knew about peltro and ottone being gone.

If they could do a touch-up on the existing handles, it might not be a bad outcome given that the handles already look different from the woven body of the bag.  Plus the bag itself is so variegated already.  I do think Hikarupanda's experience with the ottone repair attempt is not quite alike, because the finish of ottone is meant to be much more uniform-looking, and the damage on her Capri was in the woven area itself.


----------



## mlbags

Gosh, when I first posted in response to *Foxie-P's *gorgeous action pic of his Cabat, I never thought it will lead me to pursue an issue with BV, and that my Cabat might be an 'unlucky' casualty!

*Blueiris, *I now do not think hand lotion is the cause and I don't use sunscreen on my hands nor on the crook of my arms where I usually hang my Cabat.  Last night, I took out all my bags to check, some older than my Cabat, and even on an older metallic Ottone - none of the handles had anything even remotely like that!  On my Ottone - as what *Grandmommie* said, I 'can't see where my hands have been on the handles'!

Comparing with *MFBs*' Cabat, about the same age and amount of usage, the colour fading is so minimal - BTW, *MFBs*, please allow me the use of your pics for this issue which I am going to show to BV.  Let me know if you are not comfortable and I will have them removed.

*Baggiana/sbelle*, when I sent my other BVs to the spa some 6 months back, I actually brought up this problem to the SA.  At that time, since I thought it was a wear and tear, I asked if BV Italy is able to give my Cabat a new handle in time to come and in the same colour.  This is possible and as for the colour, they told me it's also not an issue as they will have the colour code and able to give me the exact colour.  Only question here is a huge cost might be involved, yes, that's what they said!

*LLANeedle / Doloresmia*, thanks for feeling the pain for me too.... yes, it's now very sad for me.  The PO Cabat is supposed to be a collector's item, a LE Cabat and isn't it meant to be treasured for life?  If it's not that it's a LE Cabat and if it's not for the high sum of money paid (high to me, and my most expensive bag todate), I would have shoved this bag into the back of my closet.  Heck, I would have even given it to my Mom for her to use it on grocery days!  I am one that really baby my bags - even the SAs were amazed at the condition of my bags when I brought them in for Spa - so I can't stand it and do not keep any of my bags that are 'destroyed' with age or do not age gracefully.

Thanks once again to all.  I will bump up this thread on how I am going to get this issue corrected.  I hope I will not need to have to give 'threats' nor 'ultimatums' when I talk to BV.  Only consolation at this moment is, I always have very good experience with all the friendly BV SAs!

Here is a picture which will accompany my Cabat to BV.  Also a better close-up of my poor handles. _(Edit - somehow, the pics are not loading up this morning.... will try again in next subsequent posts)_


----------



## blueiris

mlbags said:


> *Blueiris, *I now do not think hand lotion is the cause and I don't use sunscreen on my hands nor on the crook of my arms where I usually hang my Cabat. Last night, I took out all my bags to check, some older than my Cabat, and even on an older metallic Ottone - none of the handles had anything even remotely like that! On my Ottone - as what *Grandmommie* said, I 'can't see where my hands have been on the handles'!


 
No, I quite agree.  I thought I had commented somewhere that it seems more likely that it's just the layers of the finish wearing off to the base.  I'm sure there is rub-off from the finish elsewhere on my bag (like in the corners, etc.), but that wouldn't be as noticeable as on the handles.  I know that is inevitable (with or without hand lotion), but I would hope that the finish would last longer than just a few years.  I hope BV will be gracious in their assistance to you, and I'll be thinking good thoughts for that to happen!


----------



## mlbags

blueiris said:


> No, I quite agree. I thought I had commented somewhere that it seems more likely that it's just the layers of the finish wearing off to the base. I'm sure there is rub-off from the finish elsewhere on my bag (like in the corners, etc.), but that wouldn't be as noticeable as on the handles. I know that is inevitable (with or without hand lotion), but I would hope that the finish would last longer than just a few years. I hope BV will be gracious in their assistance to you, and I'll be thinking good thoughts for that to happen!


 
*blueiris*, thanks, I really need all the strong and positive vibes to come my way.
Yes, in a way, I expected the metallic rub-off to a certain degree, but just did not expect it to be in a short 2 years (actually less as I've noticed this at least 6-9 months back!!!!).
Pictures still not loading.... you will see it's a whole 100% colour rub-off, no layers at all.


----------



## bags4fun

*mlbags*, I really think that since the BV people have seen the great condition of your other bags, that they will take care of you!


----------



## aaa_1188

mlbags, do keep us updated on the PO and take it easy, I can imagine how upsetting this can be.

Sending you {{{{{{{{good vibes}}}}}}}}} from the same little island of many SINS ....


----------



## mlbags

*aaa_1188, bags4fun*, thanks for the positive note.

And so, I brought my bag in at lunch today.

They tried to explain to me that colour rub-off is inevitable for metallics....(clever me armed with some argument pointers from you guys) I retorted: 'yes, but in less than 2 years for BV quality??? The SA couldn't say anything more! (Thanks TPF).

They then took lots of pictures. Office will write to Italy and I now just have to wait. I stressed to them tho', that I am sending the Cabat in, not for servicing nor repair, but on a PRODUCT QUALITY COMPLAINT! 

By the way, whatever the outcome, it will have to be a 6-9 months wait if the Cabat is going back to Italy for new handles!  What a  :censor:
My Cabat will be sorely missed.


----------



## mlbags

Just so we know....

At the BV boutique, I learnt 2 things from the SA today:

(1) New straps can be installed onto a worn Cabat and surprisingly, the cost is only at S$300 thereabouts (GBP150 / US$220). For LE colours, it is still possible, but will need a longer time.  The job requires 6 months though, from Singapore.

(2) Asian sized Cabats will no longer be in production after 2010!!! I was advised to buy now if I like them.  (Sorry if this is old news on this Board).


----------



## aaa_1188

mlbags said:


> *aaa_1188, bags4fun*, thanks for the positive note.
> 
> And so, I brought my bag in at lunch today.
> 
> They tried to explain to me that colour rub-off is inevitable for metallics....(clever me armed with some argument pointers from you guys) I retorted: 'yes, but in less than 2 years for BV quality??? The SA couldn't say anything more! (Thanks TPF).
> 
> They then took lots of pictures. Office will write to Italy and I now just have to wait. I stressed to them tho', that I am sending the Cabat in, not for servicing nor repair, but on a PRODUCT QUALITY COMPLAINT!
> 
> By the way, whatever the outcome, it will have to be a 6-9 months wait if the Cabat is going back to Italy for new handles!  What a  :censor:
> My Cabat will be sorely missed.



hmmm.... I now see why you are not happy. I won't be happy with this too; I do hope that the moon cabat handle will be more durable than this...

quick question, did you get your cabat from SG boutique?

I hope the repair turns out perfectly..


----------



## uclaboi

*mlbags* - Good luck with the repair.  Hope BV will do it's magic, and it comes back like new.


----------



## mlbags

*aaa_1188*, I bought my Cabat from BV at Harbour City in HK.  They took a copy of my receipt today.

*uclaboi*, thanks.  I need all the good luck wishes.  So depressing.  However, now knowing that the handles could be replaced (whatever the outcome) cheered me up a little.


----------



## Lululala

*mlbags*, the handles are really darkened!!! I would be upset too 
Hope BV can fix them! Sending you good vibes


----------



## liquid_room

mlbags

the handles look so dark so i can understand how upset u must feel! at least the handles are replaceable so that is the silver lining... but it is such a long wait it sucks!  hope this will hv a happy ending for ya!


----------



## mlbags

*lululala*, thanks.  Actually, the handles were not 'darkened'. It's more like whatever layers of metallic and colours there were, had all been totally rubbed off and that's the base colour we are looking at - a dirty dark grey brown black! Another pic here,







Anyway, thanks so much to all of your comments/suggestions/tips..... without you all, I think I would had been so ignorant.

In any case, I feel I am 'hijacking' this thread too much with my problem and thanks.... so, I will post again when I hear from BV, which will not be too soon as already been warned by them.


----------



## annie9999

mlbags said:


> Just so we know....
> 
> At the BV boutique, I learnt 2 things from the SA today:
> 
> (1) New straps can be installed onto a worn Cabat and surprisingly, the cost is only at S$300 thereabouts (GBP150 / US$220). For LE colours, it is still possible, but will need a longer time.  The job requires 6 months though, from Singapore.
> 
> (2) Asian sized Cabats will no longer be in production after 2010!!! I was advised to buy now if I like them.  (Sorry if this is old news on this Board).


*mlbags*- i had thought the cost of new handles was much higher.   glad that is not the case.

sorry about your handles; so far my ottone handles are fine but i guess it is just a matter of time.


----------



## blueiris

Thanks for the additional update after your trip to BV.  Good luck with the process, and I hope they'll take care of you.  Please keep us posted on the outcome (for your sake, I hope it's not too long of a wait).


----------



## jburgh

On the Mini Cabat....
I have heard several stories on its future.  Do we know for certain if it will be completely discontinued, or just made in classic colors?


----------



## Hermesaholic

i heard mini cabat is no more and and they have dramatically reduced production of the cabat in general.  i think they sense a competitive opening with the over-production and over exposure of the birkin.  they are trying to make the cabat very limited.  supposedly its the new collectible of russian and the middle eastern socialites...........


----------



## TankerToad

Hermesaholic said:


> i heard mini cabat is no more and and they have dramatically reduced production of the cabat in general. i think they sense a competitive opening with the over-production and over exposure of the birkin. they are trying to make the cabat very limited. supposedly its the new collectible of russian and the middle eastern socialites...........


 I was told what they have in the US now is it for the US Mini. There are a very few in seasonal colors and the last shipment of the classic colors are here and that is it for the Mini for now, at least in the USA.


----------



## Baggiana

I am so glad that they will be able to replace your handles, mlbags!!! I was worried because they were saying no more SO in PO, but they must have set some leather aside for just this type of circumstance!  I am hoping that all goes quickly and that you love the results!!!

Well, we just saw how quickly the moon cabat went in the US!!! But it looks like others... scarabo and ink could still be available.  I am so sorry to hear about the demise of the mini... I hope that they will bring the size back occassionally as they did with the caimen handled nouvolato paille which is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Luxe Diva

Hi everyone, I'm new to Bottega Veneta and have already found it to be one of my favorites.  I'm really wanting a mini cabat so badly.  My store here only had the medium and large cabat but I never asked the SA about acquiring a mini cabat.  Does anybody have any recommendation/boutiques I could call that may still have it.  Thanks so much.


----------



## doloresmia

Luxe Diva said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Bottega Veneta and have already found it to be one of my favorites.  I'm really wanting a mini cabat so badly.  My store here only had the medium and large cabat but I never asked the SA about acquiring a mini cabat.  Does anybody have any recommendation/boutiques I could call that may still have it.  Thanks so much.



hawaii is the only place in the US that has the mini.... you can call any SA in hawaii to tell stock and they can do a charge send. the Hawaii SA i work with and recommend highly is bv.luxury@gmail.com - he is the one that sends us all the lovely eye candy.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Does the mini cabat have the same length handles as the medium size cabat--meaning can you wear it on your shoulder?  thanks!


----------



## blueiris

Hermesaholic said:


> Does the mini cabat have the same length handles as the medium size cabat--meaning can you wear it on your shoulder? thanks!


 
I just compared mine, and they look the same in length (though I would have guessed that the handles were longer on the medium).  I use both sizes as shoulder totes.

My medium Cabat seems more comfortable on the shoulder than my small/mini, but that might be because my mini is made of stiffer and heavier Barcelona calf, while my medium is the very light and supple nappa.  I wouldn't go as far as to say that my Barcelona is _un_comfortable, though--I still use it quite a lot--and I guess the stiffer material makes it seem like the handles are shorter.  Regardless, I have no trouble wearing the mini over a winter coat, but then again, I almost never have trouble fitting shoulder bags over my coat.  As with anything else, your experience may vary.


----------



## TankerToad

Ink Mini Cabat Nappa 
Over the shoulder


----------



## Hermesaholic

TankerToad said:


> Ink Mini Cabat Nappa
> Over the shoulder



thanks Tankertoad...............that looks awesome.  I really want a mini as they arent so mini as you would expect


----------



## NYCavalier

Hi Girls!

I am usually over in the Chanel and Bal forums, but I recently saw a pic of the mini cabat and fell in lovvvvvvvvvvvve! Chanel is having a crazy increase on 8/1 so I just loaded up on bags last week, so I figured I would have to wait to get the mini cabat for a while... But my SO just gave me the go ahead to get it!!!  !!!!!!!!!! I have emailed bv.luxury@gmail.com, but just wondering if I should wait for a reply or give the store a call today when they open? Not sure what the best route is to get the bag from Hawaii to me in NY...


----------



## NYCavalier

NYCavalier said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am usually over in the Chanel and Bal forums, but I recently saw a pic of the mini cabat and fell in lovvvvvvvvvvvve! Chanel is having a crazy increase on 8/1 so I just loaded up on bags last week, so I figured I would have to wait to get the mini cabat for a while... But my SO just gave me the go ahead to get it!!!  !!!!!!!!!! I have emailed bv.luxury@gmail.com, but just wondering if I should wait for a reply or give the store a call today when they open? Not sure what the best route is to get the bag from Hawaii to me in NY...



Nevermind the questions ladies... My black mini cabat is on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

NYCavalier - ohhh congrats!!!! and welcome to the BV side!


----------



## cecicat

Last night I DREAMED about the Mini Cabat - and they were all gone!!  I think this is an illness - or maybe withdrawal symptoms from the tpf downtime last night.


----------



## Grandmommie

That is funny, *cecicat*!


----------



## Hermesaholic

cecicat said:


> Last night I DREAMED about the Mini Cabat - and they were all gone!!  I think this is an illness - or maybe withdrawal symptoms from the tpf downtime last night.




Ceci-are you a mini cabat owner?


----------



## cecicat

Hermesaholic, alas, no.  I kept on putting it off, and other things kept on taking precedence.  Erm... Like the moon.


----------



## Hermesaholic

cecicat said:


> Hermesaholic, alas, no.  I kept on putting it off, and other things kept on taking precedence.  Erm... Like the moon.



ooooooooooooooooooh-makes PERFECT sense!


----------



## noel badal

Just thought I would let you all know that there is a LARGE MOON CABAT available at the San Francisco store.  I would have bought it in a hot second if I didnt already have a medium.  Mari, my SA can tell you all about it. Tell her I sent you. I think it may be one of the last Moons available at the retail level.  I was able to find several of my favorite bags through posts here and thought I would return the favor on this special piece.  The Moon is the only piece that I bought this year...not much else appealed...Regards...Noel


----------



## NYCavalier

My mini cabat just arrived!!  It is even more lovely than I imagined!


----------



## cecicat

NYCavalier said:


> My mini cabat just arrived!!  It is even more lovely than I imagined!



Congrats!!!   She's so beautiful!  ARGH!  I need me some fast money to get me a mini . . .


----------



## piperlu

cecicat said:


> Congrats!!!  She's so beautiful! ARGH! I need me some fast money to get me a mini . . .


 
^^Wow!  Congrats, it is so pretty.  I would love to get a mini one someday.


----------



## Hermesaholic

NYCavalier said:


> My mini cabat just arrived!!  It is even more lovely than I imagined!




WOWZA!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful Mini!!


----------



## LT bag lady

NYCavalier said:


> My mini cabat just arrived!!  It is even more lovely than I imagined!


 
Awesome!!!!!  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

It's perfect! Congratulations!!


----------



## Grandmommie

I love Minis!  Can't believe they are going away.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Wow...great pic!  This is the Nero?  Looks almost grey....just beautiful!


----------



## mlbags

Grandmommie said:


> I love Minis! Can't believe they are going away.


 
Me too.... I have a mini in Ossidato.  I'm now seriously considering another before they are all gone!  Now, just thinking which classic colour I should be getting.


----------



## Hermesaholic

mlbags said:


> Me too.... I have a mini in Ossidato.  I'm now seriously considering another before they are all gone!  Now, just thinking which classic colour I should be getting.



Are they being Discontinued or just more limited production?


----------



## bags4fun

From what we have heard, discontinued.


----------



## NYCavalier

Thank you *cecicat, piperlu, Hermesaholic, Bichon Lover, LT bag lady, and Miss_FancyBags*!!!!!!!

My first BV and I am in *LOVE*!



ryrybaby12 said:


> Wow...great pic!  This is the Nero?  Looks almost grey....just beautiful!



Thank you! yes, it is Nero


----------



## thedseer

nycavalier - it is GORGEOUS!! what an amazing first bv : )


----------



## Mid-

Ah, I luuurrrve mini! Congrats on the fantabulous first BV, *NYCavalier*!


NYCavalier said:


> My mini cabat just arrived!!  It is even more lovely than I imagined!


----------



## Luxe Diva

Congrats on your new BV purchase - she's a beauty.  The more I see one, the more I've got to get one.  I hope the Mini Cabats are not being discontinued too soon.  I'd like to get one within the next month or so in brown.


----------



## Hermesaholic

bags4fun said:


> From what we have heard, discontinued.



Does anyone know why?  They seem to be very popular and the size is not at all "mini"--its about the size of a 35 birkin.


----------



## toujours*chic

Has anyone seen a bitter cabat in the wild yet?  Better yet, has anyone brought one home and willing and able to post pictures here?


----------



## hsinchens

just like the title, is there difference in leather type, size, interior or etc can some expert guide me??


----------



## uclaboi

Nope.  Everything is the same.


----------



## septembersiren

everything is the same 
cabat is unisex
most men carry the large
most women prefer the medium or the mini


----------



## jburgh

toujours*chic said:


> Has anyone seen a bitter cabat in the wild yet?  Better yet, has anyone brought one home and willing and able to post pictures here?



This was posted in the Style Reference.  I do not believe anyone has one yet.  Pretty color!


----------



## TankerToad

*jburgh*~I have a Med Bitter Cabat~
I am so guilty. The color is even prettier than that picture. The weave is of two colors with only a very slight variation. The picture above makes it less varigated than it really is
Looking at BV RTW in Bitter now.
Sigh.....


----------



## nycshopa

Did someone get the yellow cabat on ebay just now?


----------



## septembersiren

there is one INK Medium Cabat available in the US 
kroquet and sbelle posted about it in the shopping thread 
last one in the US


----------



## jeshika

does the mini come in bitter?


----------



## TankerToad

jeshika said:


> does the mini come in bitter?


Sadly, no.
No more Minis are being made~~


----------



## septembersiren

minis will only be produced in nero and ebano


----------



## TDL

TankerToad said:


> *jburgh*~I have a Med Bitter Cabat~
> I am so guilty. *The color is even prettier than that picture. The weave is of two colors with only a very slight variation. *The picture above makes it less varigated than it really is
> Looking at BV RTW in Bitter now.
> Sigh.....


 
OMG! Congrats, *TankerToad*! I saw the Bitter Cabat 2 weeks ago and almost gave in. Luckily, sanity prevailed! Plus the fact that the one I saw had a dent on the base from the magnetic sensor. Boo.

The SA also told me that BV coated this particular Cabat in vegetable oil. ??? I don't know why... possibly to give the vachette some sheen??? It is as you described... has tonal variations which makes it so special. I absolutely love Ebano but if I were to buy only one brown Cabat it would be Bitter hands down. Gee... BV makes the best browns! 

BTW, the only "seasonal" mini Cabats available for F/W 2010 are Ink (nappa) and Bottle marcapunto (calf). I've seen both IRL.


----------



## WingNut

*TankerToad*...& *TDL *thank you for the descriptions! Any chance you could post a close-up of the weave? I've had a hankering for a brown, multi-tonal medium Cabat since day one, and I thought I'd satisfy that with some sort of exotic. Luckily for me, sanity has continued to prevail and I've resisted trying to SO something with money I shouldn't spend.

This looks like it might do it for me!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Wingnut~I have a rare few moments to myself today and I just took pictures~
So stand by, here goes:


----------



## TankerToad

And it is BITTER MANIA~


----------



## TankerToad

And yet more


----------



## WingNut




----------



## blueiris

-*TankerToad*, thank you for the photos.  Your new Cabat is a beauty!

Ah, before the question for me was moon or nero, and now it's bitter or nero....

How would you describe the weight in relation to nappa or other Cabats?  Weight can be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## blueiris

septembersiren said:


> there is one INK Medium Cabat available in the US
> kroquet and sbelle posted about it in the shopping thread
> last one in the US


 
Oh, great.  Why am I thinking about ink now?  Ink, bitter, bottle, nero?

(As if I needed another Cabat....)


----------



## TankerToad

blueiris said:


> -*TankerToad*, thank you for the photos. Your new Cabat is a beauty!
> 
> Ah, before the question for me was moon or nero, and now it's bitter or nero....
> 
> How would you describe the weight in relation to nappa or other Cabats? Weight can be a deal-breaker for me.


 
After Birkins, these Cabats seem like feathers
I would say lighter than the Moon, stiffer than Ink nappa, but not much, less stiff than Moon. Nappa feels light and soft. This has a sort of distressed feel to the leather, like it will wear well over time. Like an old friend wears well over time.  Still light. I looked at the NY Taxi Cabats last time I was in NYC. Those were amazing but the treatment was stiff and that was the heaviest Cabat I have handled.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats on your bitter Cabat *TT*!!


----------



## blueiris

TankerToad said:


> After Birkins, these Cabats seem like feathers
> I would say lighter than the Moon, stiffer than Ink nappa, but not much, less stiff than Moon. Nappa feels light and soft. This has a sort of distressed feel to the leather, like it will wear well over time. Like an old friend wears well over time. Still light. I looked at the NY Taxi Cabats last time I was in NYC. Those were amazing but the treatment was stiff and that was the heaviest Cabat I have handled.



It sounds very appealing!

Agreed on the spazzolato Cabats.  Gorgeous, but way too heavy for me.  I do a lot of walking with my Cabats and use my nappa one as a work bag, so I have less tolerance for weight than most.

Ah, lighter and not as stiff as moon, stiffer than nappa.  Sounds promising!  At some point I hope to be able to get to a boutique, and maybe I'll get to see bitter and bottle together.  I guess I might have to wait until my Europe trip to see ink if they're almost gone in the US already, but maybe by then I'll have this yearning for another Cabat out of my system.  I never thought I'd be considering a third!

Thanks for your input!


----------



## TDL

FAINT!  Thanks for the pics, *TankerToad*! I think this pic shows the tonal variations the most so we need to blow it up for everyone to see.  

And depending on which Bitter Cabat you get, you actually can get more of the varying fettuce shades. The one I saw really had a lot and was obvious from afar. The actual color is much richer IRL and the bright daylight tends to wash it out on this pic. This is my fave Cabat of this season! (and that's something considering there were other gorgy shades like Bottle, Ink and everyone's beloved Moon).

*blueiris *- it's ok to be torn ... I don't need another Cabat myself but gee, I also have 4 different colors in mind. It's all about willpower! LOL!


----------



## sbelle

Tanker Toad--GORGEOUS!


----------



## LLANeedle

*Tanker Toad*, thanks for the pics.  Bitter is a beautiful brown.  Enjoy!


----------



## mlbags

*Tanker Toad *- Your Cabat is gorgeous, really enviable.... sets me thinking of getting another one!  Thanks for taking time to make us all drool.....!


----------



## SCL

TT...Nice!!!  Another gorgeous selection!


----------



## ryrybaby12

WOW!!  I really love that color!  Longchamp...where are you?  So up your alley...


----------



## LT bag lady

TankerToad said:


> This has a sort of distressed feel to the leather, like it will wear well over time. Like an old friend wears well over time.


 
Even from the pictures I get this feeling!
Beautiful color!  Watch out Grandmommie!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *september*, *TDL* and *tanker*! good news for my wallet, i guess. 

ps. *tanker*, your bitter cabat is LOVELY!


----------



## graycat5

Congrats *TT * -- that is one sweet *Bitter*!  It's an absolutely stunning bag that I've been eyeing myself.  A cabat really is a treat to carry, no?!


----------



## dogaresse

The bitter is beautiful, *TankerToad*! And to me it looks very similar to noce vachette. I own a medium noce vachette cabat and thought it was the same bag when seeing your pics! Anybody else with the same impression?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Bitter has got to be one of the most charming colors - it has so much character!


----------



## Baggiana

TT, what a gorgeous cabat!!! Congratulations!!!  Bitter is really something!


----------



## Grandmommie

I love that Bitter cabat...*.LT*, are you spending my money for me?????  lol


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> I love that Bitter cabat...*.LT*, are you spending my money for me????? lol


I would never do that   But you have to admit, that is a nice shade of brown...


----------



## Grandmommie

We will check it out in NYC-4 weeks and counting down...yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toujours*chic

TankerToad said:


> Wingnut~I have a rare few moments to myself today and I just took pictures~
> So stand by, here goes:


 
It is a beautiful bag *TT*- I saw it in the wild at the Rodeo boutique.  It looks like it will only get better with age acquiring a lovely patina.

In terms of weight, I agree that it feels lighter than the metallics but slightly heavier than the nappa.  It is stiffer than nappa but I was told by the SA that it will soften with time so that the sides can be folded in.

I still think it would look totally fab with huaraches!

PS- have you seen the bitter in smooth leather/nappa?  It is gorgeous- looks like an aged bomber jacket


----------



## WingNut

Thank you all for the descriptions and photos ( *TT*).

I'm seriously considering this bag. The more variation in the browns the better....


----------



## aaa_1188

TankerToad said:


> Wingnut~I have a rare few moments to myself today and I just took pictures~
> So stand by, here goes:



Wow!! I was busy at work and then out of town for a few days and I come back to such beauty!

Gongrats TankeToad!!


----------



## mariabdc

What a beautiful bag, TT... I love the scarf as well


----------



## Bichon Lover

As of this morning Nicole told me there was a Moon Cabat available in AC.  Somebody get it!!!!  Unless it's already been got.


----------



## ReRe

I'm going to take a look in the am.


----------



## ReRe

Consider it gotten


----------



## LLANeedle

*ReRe*, I knew you would!  Remember to add yours to the count thread.


----------



## ReRe

Will do. They are mailing it to me in pa. It was in the 400s. I splurged for the lanyard too. I didn't think I would get it. Was hoping to just say goodbye to it. Hubby really liked it and offered to get it. That was all I needed to ease my conscience. Guess it's an Xmas present if I can Hold off using it. So sorry I missed out on participating in all the hype upon it's release. Got to spend a lot of time with nice. I love her. But I am blaming her for telling me it was theast one in the us. It came all the way from japan. It's traveled more than I have.


----------



## Mid-

Yay, congrats, *ReRe*! and a special yay to your hubby too!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

ReRe said:


> Consider it gotten




Yeah!!!!  I'm glad you got it. 

I had to leave for the day after talking to Nicole and I told here not to worry, someone on the forum would grab it expecting to see posts about it.  Then I got home and saw nothing and thought I'd better post it not knowing if it had sold in the day or not.  That's fantastic!!!!

Congratulations. 

Can't wait for your reveal pics!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

Way to go *ReRe*...Congrats...I think you will love it......


----------



## LT bag lady

Woohoo!!  ReRe, the Moon is lovely!  Enjoy!


----------



## Baggiana

Wahoo, ReRe!!!  So happy to have you as a sister of the Moon!  I believe that you will love this one, too!


----------



## ReRe

Thank you all so much, its so nice to have all of you to share this with.  I swear I thought I could go there and see it and then walk out without it. But its a beauty, I'm such a gray/black girl.  I even got to see Nicole's peltro cosmetic case next to it and a black cabat  and I knew it was the perfect color for me.  If hubby hadn't jumped in I was thinking Nicole could have Bichon lover hide it in her wine cellar for me.  I'm still a bit traumatized you now how I am with these big purchases.  I only made it 8 months since burnt marshmallow, everyone was right, I didn't make it too long with only one cabat.


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe - congratulations! so stealth!!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

ReRe said:


> Thank you all so much, its so nice to have all of you to share this with.  I swear I thought I could go there and see it and then walk out without it. But its a beauty, I'm such a gray/black girl.  I even got to see Nicole's peltro cosmetic case next to it and a black cabat  and I knew it was the perfect color for me.  If hubby hadn't jumped in I was thinking Nicole could have Bichon lover hide it in her wine cellar for me.  I'm still a bit traumatized you now how I am with these big purchases.  I only made it 8 months since burnt marshmallow, everyone was right, I didn't make it too long with only one cabat.




Geez, I wish.......I would have snuck it out for a few test drives though.   You know you can't trust me.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Congrats ReRe!!  I know you will just love this bag...and it is an amazing color!


----------



## castorny

Does anyone know the US retail of the Large Moon Cabat?  TIA


----------



## NicAddict

castorny said:


> Does anyone know the US retail of the Large Moon Cabat?  TIA



According to SeptemberSiren http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...post-pics-discuss-546986-44.html#post15317227 it is $8200

I saw CHF 9700 in Zurich


----------



## blueiris

Wow, ReRe!  That's amazing that you got one, and I love that your husband was encouraging.  I can't wait for you to have it in your hands.  How exciting!


----------



## LLANeedle

There's a medium Moon Cabat on Ann's Fabulous Finds this morning!


----------



## sbelle

^ I just posted that in the authentic finds thread!  Moon is so gorgeous--wish they made it in a mini!


----------



## LLANeedle

^ me too.  The medium is too heavy for me.


----------



## septembersiren

rere I saw your moonie 
it is so gorgeous 
I had to pry it out of nicole's hands LOL 
then she had to pry it out of mine


----------



## ReRe

So excited my last moon got so much loving attention, I am really thrilled to have her.  I won't get my hands on her until tomorrow night, but hubby opened it and snapped a picture of her and sent it to me today to tide me over.  Thanks septembersiren, I love all of you in AC.


----------



## Bichon Lover

ReRe said:


> So excited my last moon got so much loving attention, I am really thrilled to have her.  I won't get my hands on her until tomorrow night, but hubby opened it and snapped a picture of her and sent it to me today to tide me over.  Thanks septembersiren, I love all of you in AC.



I've been thinking about you today wondering if you'd received it yet.  Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## jburgh

ReRe - so excited for you! I adore the Moon.  And it a full moon tonight, too!


----------



## Grandmommie

Congrats ReRe.  You will love her. I have been saving mine for fall. Can't wait to carry her.  Fun days ahead.


----------



## Bichon Lover

jburgh said:


> ReRe - so excited for you! I adore the Moon.  And it a full moon tonight, too!



I think that was last night.  We watched the sun set on the first half of our walk and the moon rise over the mountains on the way back.  It was beautiful.


----------



## Grandmommie

Well, since my DH cannot truly understand the beauty of these bags, I am turning to my bag buddies..thought ya'll might like to see a comparison of the Moon and Peltro together..


----------



## etoupebirkin

Me likee the moon... Very, very pretty.


----------



## piperlu

Grandmommie said:


> Well, since my DH cannot truly understand the beauty of these bags, I am turning to my bag buddies..thought ya'll might like to see a comparison of the Moon and Peltro together..



Beautiful bags E!  You have two of the best colors!


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> Well, since my DH cannot truly understand the beauty of these bags, I am turning to my bag buddies..thought ya'll might like to see a comparison of the Moon and Peltro together..


 
Amazing!!!  I'd be tempted to carry those 2 together somehow, lol!  Beautiful!!  You have great taste *Grandmommie*!


----------



## LT bag lady

LT bag lady said:


> Amazing!!! I'd be tempted to carry those 2 together somehow, lol! Beautiful!! You have great taste *Grandmommie*!







:coolpics:

I just love this picture Grandmommie!!!  Love the rustic surroundings and the 2 Metallics...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Wow.....makes me love my Moon again....may be just what I needed to see


----------



## ReRe

LT bag lady said:


> :coolpics:
> 
> I just love this picture Grandmommie!!! Love the rustic surroundings and the 2 Metallics...


 
This picture is just too awesome for words.  No one, I repeat no one does metallics like BV.  My favorite colors are gray and black, moon couldn't have fit better.
Wish I could take a picture of the full moon shining down on my moon cabat.


----------



## doloresmia

LT bag lady said:


> Amazing!!!  I'd be tempted to carry those 2 together somehow, lol!  Beautiful!!  You have great taste *Grandmommie*!



hahaha - i just thought the same thing when i saw grandmommie's fabu pix


----------



## kroquet

One for each arm!

E - I love your yard!    So Texas!


----------



## spendalot

*Grandmommie*, I see you scored my HG, the bag of my dreams. Lucky u!


----------



## More bags

Grandmommie said:


> Well, since my DH cannot truly understand the beauty of these bags, I am turning to my bag buddies..thought ya'll might like to see a comparison of the Moon and Peltro together..


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## wt880014

Wow Grandmommie, those are real beauties! Great photo!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Grandmommie said:


> Well, since my DH cannot truly understand the beauty of these bags, I am turning to my bag buddies..thought ya'll might like to see a comparison of the Moon and Peltro together..




Show off.


----------



## ReRe

I think if we girls on the TPF decided to start carrying two bags, one on each arm, it might catch on.  The moon and peltro would be an awesome combo.


----------



## ReRe

Ladies who have moon, are they squishing up at all.  Did we ever decide what this bag is made out of, does anyone have a good description of how the colors were done. Its definitely different than my burnt marshmallow.  Is the peltro cabat made of the same thing as moon.  Gosh I'm just full of questions and I know you ladies have ALL the answers.


----------



## doloresmia

ReRe said:


> Ladies who have moon, are they squishing up at all.  Did we ever decide what this bag is made out of, does anyone have a good description of how the colors were done. Its definitely different than my burnt marshmallow.  Is the peltro cabat made of the same thing as moon.  Gosh I'm just full of questions and I know you ladies have ALL the answers.



i think it is nice you have one more structured and one a lovely puddle.... perfect collection IMO


----------



## Grandmommie

*ReRe*-My Moon is very structured, although she is training well with her sides tucked...but she is not a "lovely puddle" as so well stated by *Doloresmia* like Miss Peltro...they are very different...which I am glad, so there is some variety..


----------



## Baggiana

Gandmommie!!! - gorgeous!!!  I love the picture and think that you should find a way to carry both!!!

No puddle for the moon, though it is not as stiff as the patent leather.  I think that it is because the leather is thicker on the base and the handles, than in my PO... and as G-mommie says it is very trainable.  I rather like the look and difference between the two metallics.


----------



## annie9999

Just saw the pictures of Brooklyn Decker in the celebs thread.  If that cabat is a mini; it looks pretty great.  Not mini at all but more of a handbag.  Is she very tiny?


----------



## blueiris

annie9999 said:


> Just saw the pictures of Brooklyn Decker in the celebs thread. If that cabat is a mini; it looks pretty great. *Not mini at all but more of a handbag. Is she very tiny?*


 
This is what I've been saying all along--the so-called "mini" is not miniature like the other, clutch-like BV mini bags are.  When I researched the bag before getting mine, an early reference to this size on tPF (from 2007 or so) referred to it as the "small," and I think that's more accurate in terms of sizing it next to a medium.  It's a large handbag or tote on me, anyway.

As for Brooklyn Decker, in the photo it looks like she's a few inches shy of Andy Roddick's height.  He's about 6'2".  Even if she's wearing heels (she's wearing boots, and I can't see the heels), she's probably taller than average.


----------



## shiba_inu

^^^ After looking at modeling pics of the Mini Cabat, I figured it wasn't that mini. But, I know some models are more petite than me. 

Is there another BV style which the Mini Cabat is similar in size to?  Or how does it compare to other bags, in size or capacity?  Such as the Parachute, Bella, market tote style, or the Montaigne?


----------



## uclaboi

I think the Mini Cabat is just not as wide as the Medium size.


----------



## cecicat

*Grandmommie,* the photo of your Moon and Peltro together - I die! They are such a devastating duo, clearly beyond the ability of most DHs (mine included) to appreciate.


----------



## Grandmommie

Thanks , cecicat.  They are both fun. My darling DH just shakes his head. I think he gave up a long time ago trying to understand. Lol


----------



## LT bag lady

Only 1 Mini Nero left in Hawaii!!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

I'm a birkin fan but while I love the aesthetic, I find that the bag is just not practical for me. It is heavy and unable to go on the shoulder. I've been searching for the perfect bag forever. I've tried just about every Hermes style and while I have found some more practical than the birkin, none made my heart skip a beat.
I finally got to BV yesterday and was able to try the cabat. It was goosebumps and functionality all in one. Really love at first try. 
I also met a friend and was able to try the mini. I love both the mini and the medium and hope to have one of each someday. I look forward to joining the cabat thread soon!


----------



## sbelle

^ * LT* don't you want it??


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> ^ *LT* don't you want it??


 
I did! But after a long hard pondering I decided I love my Med with the sides tucked in too much...  Wouldn't be surprised if it's already gone .


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LT bag lady said:


> Only 1 Mini Nero left in Hawaii!!!!


 

Wow!  I hope there are some left by the time I'm ready for my next one!


----------



## cecicat

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Wow!  I hope there are some left by the time I'm ready for my next one!



Same here!  I'm agonizing as I watch the countdown tick down . . . *sigh*


----------



## annie9999

great rocker.  i have been thinking about the mini.  wish i could see one in ny without having to have bryan send one to me.


----------



## annie9999

wow lt.  i was just wondering how may in the different colors and leathers were left?  do you think bryan will give us an updated mini count?


----------



## Grandmommie

IMO, I don't think you can go wrong with the Mini or the Medium...I think the Mini will be harder to get in future, but I love to tuck the sides of  Mediums....they are both incredible bags...


----------



## Mid-

Hi, *Rockerchic*! I cannot help but do a little happy dance when someone finds a new love in BV, especially in cabat, and particularly in mini, which is my absolute fav. You have great taste! Cannot wait for your reveal! What colour(s) do you have in mind if I may ask?

[annie, we've got to meet up again so you can play with my mini.]


----------



## doloresmia

RC - go team cabat!!!! 

just a note, they are discontinuing seasonal colors of the mini, so whatever is there is all the choice you get...  i think they may still have nero and ebano in production? i don't know i get confused. 

i posted the last count of minis as of aug 24 below

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-shopping/mini-cabat-inventory-in-hawaii-608224-2.html


----------



## uclaboi

^Annie - I think doloresmia started a thread in the shopping subforum w the stock of minis.


----------



## Rockerchic

annie9999 said:


> great rocker. i have been thinking about the mini. wish i could see one in ny without having to have bryan send one to me.


 

If you can meet up with a pfer in your area with a mini, that would be ideal...if you are in my area, give me a couple weeks, and I'd be happy to meet with you.


----------



## Rockerchic

Mid- said:


> Hi, *Rockerchic*! I cannot help but do a little happy dance when someone finds a new love in BV, especially in cabat, and particularly in mini, which is my absolute fav. You have great taste! Cannot wait for your reveal! What colour(s) do you have in mind if I may ask?
> 
> [annie, we've got to meet up again so you can play with my mini.]


 

Hi Mid! I'm trying to decide on color of the mini but will keep you posted. Hopefully I will be able to post something soon.


----------



## annie9999

thanks, uclaboi- i'll take a look-


----------



## ReRe

You will love the cabat.


----------



## Ranag

Good to see you* Rockerchic*! 

While I haven't figured out if I am a Cabat person, I have fallen madly in love with Bottega and the gorgeous colors and fabulous craftsmanship that goes into each piece.

I can't wait to see what you select!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rockerchic, I too have moved over from birkins to cabats as my go to every day bag. I have an ink in medium and a medium tea rame that I bought as a birthday prezzie to me. I can't wait to use it.

22 days and counting to my Tea Party!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

thanks all! 
Congrate etoupebirkin on your ink...What a gorgeous color!!!
And I can't wait to see your tea!


----------



## annie9999

thanks mid- and rocker- i may just take you up on your offers.


----------



## orchids

LOL RC--good to see you here! I was converted after playing with SCL's Cabat, and I've been using my Cabats (mediums) more than my Birkins. The shoulder option is a big bonus, but I also find the overall aesthetic and quality is similar to Hermes. Love BV jewelry and shoes too...it's a slippery slope! Looking forward to seeing what you decide on!


----------



## Rockerchic

orchids said:


> LOL RC--good to see you here! I was converted after playing with SCL's Cabat, and I've been using my Cabats (mediums) more than my Birkins. The shoulder option is a big bonus, but I also find the overall aesthetic and quality is similar to Hermes. Love BV jewelry and shoes too...it's a slippery slope! Looking forward to seeing what you decide on!


 

Waving to all my H friends who have wandered over here!!

I'm so very excited about this. Orchids, I totally agree...finally something with the aesthetic and quality of H but much more practical and functional for me. 
I find that my favorite bags are totes that I can sling on my shoulder if I need to. Hermes just never had anything that really worked for me. (I'm not a fan of bags with two straps, one for hand held and the other for shoulder). I love that the cabat has the perfect handle drop for me to wear either way. 
I'm going to start with a mini-- I just loved the size-- but I do like the look of the medium with the sides tucked so I may wander over to a medium at some point. 
Have you ever tried the mini for yourself? Just curious about what you thought of it.


----------



## Rose100

Hey, Rocker! I am, here, too. Been on a serious BV and Bal kick lately. My H bags have been in the closet all summer. I just find them to be too heavy for the warm weather.  

I am on the fence about the Cabat, and I need to pull the trigger soon or I will miss out. Nero is all sold out.


----------



## orchids

RC, I can wear my mediums with the sides tucked in only, otherwise the silhouette is a little too east-west on me.  I haven't had the opp to try on a mini, but I suspect it would be perfect, especially if it were in a stiffer leather like the Fever and Anemone mini Cabats. I had tried on the Fever in the medium but there was no way I was going to get the sides to fold in, so I had to pass on that one, but in the mini...sigh...probably perfect!



Rockerchic said:


> Waving to all my H friends who have wandered over here!!
> 
> I'm so very excited about this. Orchids, I totally agree...finally something with the aesthetic and quality of H but much more practical and functional for me.
> I find that my favorite bags are totes that I can sling on my shoulder if I need to. Hermes just never had anything that really worked for me. (I'm not a fan of bags with two straps, one for hand held and the other for shoulder). I love that the cabat has the perfect handle drop for me to wear either way.
> I'm going to start with a mini-- I just loved the size-- but I do like the look of the medium with the sides tucked so I may wander over to a medium at some point.
> Have you ever tried the mini for yourself? Just curious about what you thought of it.


----------



## SCL

RC and O...Hello!!!  ; )  OMG...I must get my PO out of the closet again!  I have been on a major boot binge, lol.


----------



## Leah

Another great thing about the Cabat is the fact that it is child friendly! 
It makes a terrific Mummy bag, especially when you need to grab something quickly inside your bag.


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi Rose, Orchids and SCL! 
SCL, PO is such an amazing bag. That was the first color that I fell in love with when I wandered over here. A mini in PO would be amazing!
Leah, a Mummy bag is exactly what I need.


----------



## annelovepuggy

Proud to join the club ! Love my Moon Cabat


----------



## LT bag lady

annelovepuggy said:


> Proud to join the club ! Love my Moon Cabat


 
Well CONGRATS!!!  You sneaky devil!!  Beautiful bag, enjoy!!


----------



## loves

oh dear i think it is a mistake to wander in here


----------



## LT bag lady

loves said:


> oh dear i think it is a mistake to wander in here


 
Love your Avatar, did you change it after wandering in here?


----------



## LLANeedle

annelovepuggy, sneaky indeed!  I thought ReRe scored the last one.  Love the silky H behind it.


----------



## Grandmommie

Congrats, annelovepuggy!  Great choice!!!


----------



## sbelle

Annelovepuggy--congratulations!  You look great carrying that beautiful bag!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*LT bag lady, LLANeedle, Grandmommie, sbelle* - thanks.  No, no I'm not sneaky at all just shy    My thanks to a kind BV tpfer to make this happen.  Now I'm  .


----------



## klj

annelovepuggy said:


> Proud to join the club ! Love my Moon Cabat



Very pretty!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi ladies...I am thinking to get my first cabat...however since there is no BV shop here...I just want to know how much is the large size cabat and the cabat uomo??? What is the size difference between the 2??? Since I am a guy so I am thinking the uomo style!! Thanks.


----------



## cecicat

annelovepuggy said:


> Proud to join the club ! Love my Moon Cabat



Congrats, *annelovepuggy*!  Love your cadena on the lanyard too.  I've got one of those carousel horses that spins, and have never used it.   Thanks for the idea!


----------



## doloresmia

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi ladies...I am thinking to get my first cabat...however since there is no BV shop here...I just want to know how much is the large size cabat and the cabat uomo??? What is the size difference between the 2??? Since I am a guy so I am thinking the uomo style!! Thanks.



you might find your answer in the reference section. a medium is Measurement: 16.5" x 10" x 7.5". a large/uomo is bigger...


----------



## Rockerchic

All, I'm so excited. After much consideration, I have decided on an ink mini cabat! thanks for all the great advice along the way. I think she will be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Ranag

Beautiful bag *annelovepuggy*! 

Congrats *Rockerchic*!  Ink is such a lovely color!


----------



## sbelle

Congratulations *rockerchic*!


----------



## Rockerchic

Thanks sbelle and rana!


----------



## ReRe

Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Congrats Rockerchic!!!

I have your bag's big sister and I love her!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

cecicat said:


> Congrats, *annelovepuggy*! Love your cadena on the lanyard too. I've got *one of those carousel horses that spins*, and have never used it. Thanks for the idea!


 
Thanks.  Wow !  Hope to see it soon !  I love those cadenas, locks, key chains.

*klj, Ranag* - thank you.

*Rockerchic *- can't wait to see your ink mini.  I love ink.


----------



## doloresmia

RC - congrats on mini ink!!!! it is beautiful!


----------



## newbags4me

I can't believe it!  I have a pristine Noce Mini Cabat on it's way.  I have been searching and debating and finally took the plunge.  I am beyond excited. This will be the 25th anniversary present I delayed getting on Hawaii trip.  (Hope DH likes it as much as I think I will, but even if he fails to appreciate it, I know my fellow tPFers will!)  I'm going to be a member of the Cabat club!  Yay!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Congratulations *rockerchic* and *newbags4me*!  Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Grandmommie

Congrats to the new Minis that are going to be loved by our very own...yea!


----------



## orchids

Rockerchic said:


> All, I'm so excited. After much consideration, I have decided on an ink mini cabat! thanks for all the great advice along the way. I think she will be arriving tomorrow.



Congrats RC and newbags4me! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the mini!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*newbags4me* - wow, congradulations to your noce mini cabat.  mini is getting popular ... 

Can't wait to see new owners' action shots !!!


----------



## Rockerchic

Thank you all so much. 
I really love this size! The handle drop is the same as the medium but it is just not so east west...Lovely to tote and to throw on the shoulder when necessary.
Orchids, I hope you have a chance to give this size a try sometime!


----------



## newbags4me

Thanks for all the good wishes!  (You are all the very best of enablers!)  I will try to figure out how to post pics when my noce mini cabat arrives.


----------



## CobaltBlu

hi!!!

uh oh.....

:ninja:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Rockerchic said:


> All, I'm so excited. After much consideration, I have decided on an ink mini cabat! thanks for all the great advice along the way. I think she will be arriving tomorrow.




Congratulations!!!
I hope to see some pictures. Ink is such a pretty color.


----------



## ueynah

loves said:


> oh dear i think it is a mistake to wander in here



moon cabat for you, dear!?


----------



## doloresmia

loves said:


> oh dear i think it is a mistake to wander in here



hard to just wander, but nice to see you, hanyeu and CB!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thank you doloresmia....

Seeing lots of familiar avatars over here in BV


----------



## Ranag

~~~ waving hello to *CobaltBlu* ~~~

I apologize if this info has been posted already (I did try a search but couldn't find it), but does anyone know if they are making the Cabat in Opera this year?


----------



## Rockerchic

CobaltBlu said:


> Congratulations!!!
> I hope to see some pictures. Ink is such a pretty color.


 

Thanks CB. I have to stop being lazy and take some pix. I carried the bag today and it was incredible... Love it!


----------



## newbags4me

She just arrived.  My Noce Mini Cabat!  Love the noce color and the mini IS the perfect size for me!  However, this is a BIG purchase for me and I admit to a nervous tummy.  Any reassurance out there? I purchased from Portero.com as I have had good experiences in the past both consigning and buying. I know this may not be the place to ask but should I bother to authenticate?  All seems pristine as stated in listing but I did notice the tag is more straight than ragged and I don't see the year on the tag.  Should I see the year fellow mini cabat owners?  She is # 401 out of 500.  I want to relax and love it but want to make sure all is good before removing tag and taking her out for a spin.  Here is the link.  I paid $3K.  http://www.portero.com/bottega-veneta-noce-mini-cabat-tote.html  What do you think?  Pics when I can figure it out.


----------



## Mid-

Congratulations, *newbags4me*!  Mini is my absolute favourite and the perfect bag for me and I am so excited to see another mini lover!!  

If you really want reassurance, I'd recommend posting all the required pics in the authentication thread, as the pics on the linked site are not enough for the authenticators to say either (as you know).

Hope you get to truly enjoy it very soon!!


----------



## sbelle

*newbags4me*--congratulations on a beautiful mini!


----------



## newbags4me

Thanks Mid- and Sbelle!  I am bonding very quickly just looking at my Noce Mini sitting on the coach.  Just love the color noce!  So perfect for fall and I think year round. What I love about the mini cabat is that it fits the bill as a handbag, roomy enough for all my stuff easily and can fit on the shoulder in a pinch (found that I will have to cross the handles in order to keep her from slipping).   So glad I found this one before they disappear.


----------



## orchids

Rockerchic said:


> Thank you all so much.
> I really love this size! The handle drop is the same as the medium but it is just not so east west...Lovely to tote and to throw on the shoulder when necessary.
> Orchids, I hope you have a chance to give this size a try sometime!



Your description sounds perfect....I was wondering about the handle drop.
Good to see you CB....peeking in here has definitely been dangerous for me.


----------



## LT bag lady

Congrats to all the Mini owners!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Nice score on the Noce Mini.


----------



## Longchamp

newbags4me said:


> She just arrived. My Noce Mini Cabat! Love the noce color and the mini IS the perfect size for me! However, this is a BIG purchase for me and I admit to a nervous tummy. Any reassurance out there? I purchased from Portero.com as I have had good experiences in the past both consigning and buying. I know this may not be the place to ask but should I bother to authenticate? All seems pristine as stated in listing but I did notice the tag is more straight than ragged and I don't see the year on the tag. Should I see the year fellow mini cabat owners? She is # 401 out of 500. I want to relax and love it but want to make sure all is good before removing tag and taking her out for a spin. Here is the link. I paid $3K. http://www.portero.com/bottega-veneta-noce-mini-cabat-tote.html What do you think? Pics when I can figure it out.


 
She's authentic and a beauty.


----------



## ueynah

doloresmia said:


> hard to just wander, but nice to see you, hanyeu and CB!



thank you dear!  always nice to come and visit BV forum!  

it is always a pleasure to look at cabats.  they are just so wonderful!

but i am just curious to know what people think of guys carrying Moon Cabat!?  On the other thread, it appears the ladies are snatching up the medium size Moon, but no guys (at least from tpf) are too crazy about this c/w?


----------



## doloresmia

hanyeu said:


> thank you dear!  always nice to come and visit BV forum!
> 
> it is always a pleasure to look at cabats.  they are just so wonderful!
> 
> but i am just curious to know what people think of guys carrying Moon Cabat!?  On the other thread, it appears the ladies are snatching up the medium size Moon, but no guys (at least from tpf) are too crazy about this c/w?



hello! i think moon would be striking on a guy.... we only have a handful of active male posters... therefore it may feel like only women are into moon. i think TM designed it as a man cabat? also if you want to see a fabulous collection, UCLABOI's is WONDERFUL! you can search here and he has a thread on the bag collection forum.


----------



## foxie-pooh

I believe the moon cabat is from the mens collection anyway so *hanyeu*, you shouldn't worry about guys carrying the moon lol...I think the large will look fabulous on you


----------



## doloresmia

BH had medium tea, large bitter, medium and large ink ostrich (I got to play with medium and i DIED!!!!!) and noce. yummy cabat heaven


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats to all the new Cabat owners!!
*newbags4me *you have the little sister to my Noce Cabat!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's a sneak preview of my medium tea, cabat #180. Another reason I really love the bag is that the number = 10 x 18. Eighteen in Hebrew is Chai (or life). My Hebrew name is Chai.

The ring is a little prezzie from my uber generous DH!!!

Then there are cute pics of Tilly with the Cabat box.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a sneak preview of my medium tea, cabat #180. Another reason I really love the bag is that the number = 10 x 18. Eighteen in Hebrew is Chai (or life). My Hebrew name is Chai.
> 
> The ring is a little prezzie from my uber generous DH!!!
> 
> Then there are cute pics of Tilly with the Cabat box.


 
OMG, *etoupebirkin*!  I love your tea cabat, the ring is brilliant and I adore your Tilly


----------



## sbelle

*etoupebirkin*-- I have one too!  It is such a beautiful bag--  I know you will love it!


----------



## Grandmommie

Love your tea cabat!!!   You will love it!!


----------



## doloresmia

EB-she is beautiful!!!! lucky you! great bag and great DH!


----------



## LT bag lady

EB, beautiful bag!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Longchamp

EB  love your bag too, and see that Tilly approves also.  Congrats.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Just beautiful EB!  Congratulations.


----------



## cecicat

Congrats, EB!  The tea cabat and ring are fabulous (and it sounds like DH is nothing to sniff at either!!)!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Just splendid in every way!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*etoupebirkin*-- WOW ! Many congrats !!!

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


----------



## jburgh

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a sneak preview of my medium tea, cabat #180. Another reason I really love the bag is that the number = 10 x 18. Eighteen in Hebrew is Chai (or life). My Hebrew name is Chai.
> 
> The ring is a little prezzie from my uber generous DH!!!
> 
> Then there are cute pics of Tilly with the Cabat box.



Great pictures!


----------



## doloresmia

i wish this were a reveal.... however, it is the closest thing i have to a reveal

live from our friend in Hawaii, to make your Friday a bit brighter, may i present ms. ostrich ink?

do you die?


----------



## doloresmia

i got to play with one in BH.... how much did i want to knock the SA over and run into the night with it! the ostrich feels absolutely amazing to the touch.... and it is light as a feather. ostrich is wonderful


----------



## cecicat

doloresmia said:


> i wish this were a reveal.... however, it is the closest thing i have to a reveal
> 
> live from our friend in Hawaii, to make your Friday a bit brighter, may i present ms. ostrich ink?
> 
> do you die?



So . . . pretty . . . must . . .avert . . . eyes.


----------



## WingNut

Yup. I die.


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> Yup. I die.



although no buying or selling is permitted on tPF, i have a kidney... very healthy. comes from a non-smoking home and no pets. will come with box.


----------



## blueiris

I love it.  There's no wondering if this would be too heavy or blingy etc. for me.  I'd love to see it in person, and I'd probably want to buy it... except that it's probably too pricey for me to consider, realistically.

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## sbelle




----------



## LT bag lady

^^^  That is exactly what I did when I saw it!
Wish my 5yr old wasn't so darn cute...


----------



## TDL

I saw this at the BV SF store earlier this month! It is gorgeous and is slightly more navy than the standard Ink nappa version. 

Ostrich is in fact fabulous but if ever I get to the point of getting one, I'd personally go for a lighter color like Cigar or Noce just because you would see the quills more than the darker colors.


----------



## ReRe

Yes its gorgeous, but I loved seeing the quills in Juda's lighter ostrich cabats.


----------



## LLANeedle

doloresmia said:


> although no buying or selling is permitted on tPF, i have a kidney... very healthy. comes from a non-smoking home and no pets. will come with box.



*doloresmia*, this is truly the funniest thing I've ever read since I joined tPF.  Thanks for a good early morning laugh and what has to be the prettiest picture of an ostrich cabat.  BTW, does your kidney come with a dustcover?


----------



## newbags4me

TDL said:


> I saw this at the BV SF store earlier this month! It is gorgeous and is slightly more navy than the standard Ink nappa version.
> 
> Ostrich is in fact fabulous but if ever I get to the point of getting one, I'd personally go for a lighter color like Cigar or Noce just because you would see the quills more than the darker colors.



Thank you for the pic!  I would love to see it IRL or a close up of the bag just to see the texture that the ostrich quills add to the cabat.  I do not own any ostrich but from the bags I have seen, the browns absolutely emphasize the exotics.  To Die For!!


----------



## Ranag

doloresmia said:


> although no buying or selling is permitted on tPF, i have a kidney... very healthy. comes from a non-smoking home and no pets. will come with box.


 
LOL! 

The Ink color is gorgeous 

They still have a Tea Rame (sp?) Cabat at the Palm Desert store as of yesterday (they were already closed when I got there unfortunately).   Such a pretty bag.


----------



## Grandmommie

*doloresmia*-I laughed out loud when I read your comment..but it  may come to that...lol


----------



## LT bag lady

doloresmia said:


> although no buying or selling is permitted on tPF, i have a kidney... very healthy. comes from a non-smoking home and no pets. will come with box.


 
:lolots:


----------



## doloresmia

ladies.... nice to have somewhere to go that understands the value of a kidney against an ink ostrich cabat


----------



## Leah

doloresmia said:


> i wish this were a reveal.... however, it is the closest thing i have to a reveal
> 
> live from our friend in Hawaii, to make your Friday a bit brighter, may i present ms. ostrich ink?
> 
> do you die?



I LOVE!


----------



## ueynah

doloresmia said:


> ladies.... nice to have somewhere to go that understands the value of a kidney against an ink ostrich cabat



This is simply TDF. I saw in Hong Kong the ink ostrich in the mens briefcase.  Simply divine as well!


----------



## uclaboi

doloresmia said:


> Ladies.... Nice to have somewhere to go that understands the value of a kidney against an ink ostrich cabat



lol!!!


----------



## mlbags

Hello my frens,
Remember exactly 3 months ago where I came here to ask for help and advices on the colour rub-off on the handles of my Platino Ossidato Cabat - 
http://http://forum.purseblog.com/b...ners-and-future-owners-united-257861-201.html

I am very happy and pleased to report back.
My Cabat was returned to me yesterday, back from Italy and with new handles! It was exactly 3 months.

I could not be happier with the service and the fact that BV Italy/Singapore acknowledges the unusual problem, and replaced the handles free despite the bag being slightly more than 2 years old.  (The sweet SA in Singapore did actually mentioned to me that Italy was actually reluctant to accept this as a defect!).

Some of you were wondering, the PO being a limited edition colour, if they are able to re-attach new handles in the same colour. Yes, they could. If you were to ask me and from my memory, the new handles are a tad darker in colour, but they still matches perfectly. The pics below may show it's much darker than the weaves and I believe it is due to the lighting. Trust me, they match (otherwise I would have not accepted it! Yes, I can be rather demanding).

Pardon the poor quality pics but I snapped them hastily in my office as I am eager to report on my dilemma with a happy ending! Thanks to all who sent me good vibes and comfort in my moments of distress! Love you all.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Congratulations!!!  I am so glad to hear that everthing worked out fine


----------



## sbelle

YAY!  I love a story with a happy ending!  Your bag looks perfeect!


----------



## blueiris

-mlbags, I am so, so pleased that BV took such great care of you.  The new handles look terrific!  This is great to see, given that I have the same bag and might someday need BV's services.

Thank you for the update, and enjoy your Cabat!


----------



## doloresmia

fabulous news! congratulations!


----------



## ReRe

Great to know I was worried if that happened to my moon.  At least my burnt marshmallow has handles in a classic color.  I am seeing some rubbing on the handles of that one.


----------



## Grandmommie

I am so glad that all worked out for you. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Yay! Fabulous news! So happy that it all worked out!


----------



## foxie-pooh

The new stringy cabat and a grey mixed/origami looking cabat from S/S 2011 look very interesting...would love to learn more about them...


----------



## Baggiana

mlbags - a great ending!!! - and the second we have heard lately - both from the Asian market.  I am so pleased that you were able to get new handles that pass muster with your discerning eye!  All's well that ends well!


----------



## Baggiana

foxie-pooh - I like the grey cabat... but looks "flannel-like" and would probably not use it for summer.  The string-baby... don't think so!... I would be at that one with scissors - lol!


----------



## uclaboi

Mlbags - that's great news!  So glad that BV was able to replace the handles.


----------



## TDL

*mlbags* - yay for your PO! Still my fave to-date! 

I know we've moved on to gush about the S/S 2011 Cabats but I guess it's never too late to post an action shot and a quick review of the F/W 2010 Scarabeo Cabat here. 

The workmanship is superb as you would expect from BV. The fettuce is padded making it a super-structured Cabat. Whatever you do, the sides won't fold in. It is definitely stiffer than Moon or even Tea Rame... though not necessarily heavier. Oh and they have a total of 750 made worldwide. Not the usual 500. 







See how different it looks vs. B's Hawaii pics below (diff. lighting conditions of course). The "green" seem to come out more and brighter indoors. Plus you also see a shade of purple, brown and green IRL making it hard to capture on pics.


----------



## doloresmia

TDL - have missed your pictures!!!


----------



## TDL

^^^ Thanks, doloresmia. I've been on a BV diet lately. Just looking and patiently waiting for my dream Knot.


----------



## sbelle

*TDL*-- Thanks for the pictures!  I saw that cabat in NYC and it would definitely be on my list if it came in a mini.  As I have often said, I like my cabats stiff.


----------



## Spoo

Hi Everyone, I just wanted to give an update on my Moon cabat.  I am happy to report that after a couple of months of light use, it is softening a bit, certainly not even close to floppy, but the sides are starting to fall into each other when sitting on a flat surface.

This is my first cabat and I am really enjoying it. I was in NYC last month and saw the Ink Ostrich and needed to give myself a strict lecture so as not to come home with it. What a knockout!! I am hoping to be content with one, wish me luck!


----------



## LLANeedle

Sorry, I'm not sure where to post this.....malleries.com has a brand new barcelona cabat.  I think it's the medium size.


----------



## septembersiren

I adore the scareebo cabat 
the way it turns from green to bronze 
it is a different color in every light 
a tad heavier than nappa 
but beautiful 
It is a real show stopper 

if you bought the scareebo cabat congratulations it is a real beauty 





TDL said:


> *mlbags* - yay for your PO! Still my fave to-date!
> 
> I know we've moved on to gush about the S/S 2011 Cabats but I guess it's never too late to post an action shot and a quick review of the F/W 2010 Scarabeo Cabat here.
> 
> The workmanship is superb as you would expect from BV. The fettuce is padded making it a super-structured Cabat. Whatever you do, the sides won't fold in. It is definitely stiffer than Moon or even Tea Rame... though not necessarily heavier. Oh and they have a total of 750 made worldwide. Not the usual 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how different it looks vs. B's Hawaii pics below (diff. lighting conditions of course). The "green" seem to come out more and brighter indoors. Plus you also see a shade of purple, brown and green IRL making it hard to capture on pics.


----------



## Grandmommie

LLANeedle- that PO cabat is beautiful that you mentioned.


----------



## oystar

Wow, after reading through the whole 218 pages, I must say I'm a new Cabat convert.  

However, I'm torn between the Moon and the new colour for men's SS 2011 as shown below. :wondering I know that the Moon medium cabat is already sold out in US and could probably try my luck by checking with BV Europe. However the grey-green cabat is also very tempting and it's not as metallic as the moon? 


Shall I wait for the SS 2011 release instead? And does anyone have more info about this new colour? Decisions, decisions, decisions.... Hope to hear from you gals!


----------



## jburgh

oystar said:


> Wow, after reading through the whole 218 pages, I must say I'm a new Cabat convert.
> 
> However, I'm torn between the Moon and the new colour for men's SS 2011 as shown below. :wondering I know that the Moon medium cabat is already sold out in US and could probably try my luck by checking with BV Europe. However the grey-green cabat is also very tempting and it's not as metallic as the moon?



Keep your eyes on the authentic finds thread in the BV Shopping subforum.  Someone mentioned an online consignment with Moon available, now!

ETA - Whoops, it was on eBay, but the auction ended with no bids.  But I believe it is the seller/e-consignment AnnsFabulousFinds.


----------



## blueiris

oystar said:


> However, I'm torn between the Moon and the new colour for men's SS 2011 as shown below. :wondering I know that the Moon medium cabat is already sold out in US and could probably try my luck by checking with BV Europe. However the grey-green cabat is also very tempting and it's not as metallic as the moon?


 
I don't have any information about the grey-green Cabat in the photo, but it doesn't strike me as being metallic at all, but it could just be my eyes. Maybe it's a rubbed metallic. I wonder if it's made of calf and would be heavier than moon, or if it would be the same weight.  It strikes me as being more muted than moon, while moon is very striking, an undeniably eye-catching bag.  And the grey-green and moon are obviously different colors.  It just depends what you're looking for in a Cabat.


----------



## spendalot

-deleted-


----------



## graycat5

*Oystar* - having seen the bag IRL at the S/S trunk show, I can tell you that it is not at all metallic.  It's also not as deep or rich a green as it appears in the photo.  It's definitely a gray/green and IMO, was actually a murky, drab almost non-color. Kinda like dishwater, which is not necessarily bad, if that's what you're after!  

I was quite keen on the bag myself based on the runway photo, but after seeing it decided it was not for me.

HTH!


----------



## glamstudio

I noticed that cabat in classic colors, like nero, also have xxx/500 on the metal plate.  That means there were 500 produced for the year?  for the season?  or for that particular batch?

TIA


----------



## jburgh

LLANeedle said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure where to post this.....malleries.com has a brand new barcelona cabat.  I think it's the medium size.



In deals and steals.


----------



## jburgh

So, tell me...do the Moon Cabat owners use Moon a lot, more or less than your other bags? Is the love affair still on?


----------



## Baggiana

I still adore mine!!!  I am in the mood for black lately, so I alternate between my nero large veneta and my moon cabat... depending upon what type of bag I feel like carrying.  I am even looking for another black though I cannot tell you what it will be... - but yes, the moon is a favorite of mine - as is my PO.

Do you wear your peltro as much as your other bags, jburgh?  I adore metallics (and get the most compliments when I wear one)!  The moon is an attention grabber.


----------



## aaa_1188

I would love to carry my moon cabat everyday, but the crowded train rides to and from work are more suited for venetas.

I carry my moon during weekend shopping tho


----------



## jburgh

Baggiana said:


> I still adore mine!!!  I am in the mood for black lately, so I alternate between my nero large veneta and my moon cabat... depending upon what type of bag I feel like carrying.  I am even looking for another black though I cannot tell you what it will be... - but yes, the moon is a favorite of mine - as is my PO.
> 
> Do you wear your peltro as much as your other bags, jburgh?  I adore metallics (and get the most compliments when I wear one)!  The moon is an attention grabber.



I wear the Moon more than Peltro at this time of year.  Peltro seems more of a warmer weather color to me.


----------



## Grandmommie

Sold Mine....wasn't a fan after I got it...


----------



## ReRe

I seem to only be carrying the moon and marshmallow cabats all week for work, I really do love them both, but it has left my other bags neglected.


----------



## trishaluvslv

I am still very much in the honey"moon" phase  so mine gets carried regularly!  i am a gym rat so i carry it loaded with all my gym gear, protein shake, clean shirt....i love it!  but it is a mile wide, the sides aren't quite collapsing yet, so when i shop and it's on my shoulder no one can get by me...but i will say it is softening.  Just sitting on the counter it's starting to puddle more every day

i was shopping at lululemon the other day and three people bumped into me carrying my moon, they just couldn't get around me without bumping it...


----------



## MarvelGirl

Still love mine too. Unfortunately, I haven't used it a ton lately as I have been having a love affair with my new Birkins but when I do change out of them, usually Moon is picked first. It is a truly special bag.


----------



## annie9999

MarvelGirl said:


> Still love mine too. Unfortunately, I haven't used it a ton lately as I have been having a love affair with my new Birkins but when I do change out of them, usually Moon is picked first. It is a truly special bag.


Wow.  New birkins.  Congratulations.


----------



## MarvelGirl

annie9999 said:


> Wow. New birkins. Congratulations.


 
Thanks so much annie!


----------



## batere




----------



## honey88

A question for all the medium cabat owners:  Do you/would you bring your cabat with you while traveling?  Does your answer change depending on where you're going, how you're traveling (train plane automobile ) and the leather your cabat is made of?   If you have stories about how your cabat has traveled, would love to hear them!!


----------



## LT bag lady

I just carried my Mini Copper (Goat) on a flight, I brought my dust bag along, placed my Cabat in the dust bag when I had to stowe it under the seat in front of me.  The woman beside me must have thought I was nuts , don't care, I never put any of my bag on the floor. 
Have not traveled with my Medium Nappa yet...


----------



## blueiris

honey88 said:


> A question for all the medium cabat owners: Do you/would you bring your cabat with you while traveling? Does your answer change depending on where you're going, how you're traveling (train plane automobile ) and the leather your cabat is made of? If you have stories about how your cabat has traveled, would love to hear them!!


 
I haven't taken my Cabats with me on travel, unless you count my commute to and from work by train. If that counts as travel, then I've brought both my medium nappa and my medium calf Cabats with me. The nappa one works better for me in summer because it's lighter in weight, and the color is appropriate. The calf one works well for me now in winter because although it's heavier, it's also sturdier, and I tend to carry more stuff with me in the winter for some reason. Plus, because it's heavier, it's easier for me to carry when I'm wearing a winter coat (adds padding and comfort to my shoulder). If the weather calls for rain or snow, I leave the Cabats at home and use a waterproof nylon messenger bag instead, because I walk to and from the train stations on both ends of my commute and am exposed to the weather.

I could envision bringing a medium Cabat with me on a car trip or train trip, but I probably wouldn't do it in the end. My calf Cabat has structure which makes it great as a sturdy work/commute bag, but honestly, it's not my most comfortable bag for wearing all day (and if I were on a trip, I wouldn't want to leave it in my hotel room). However, I could see myself using my nappa medium Cabat on a car/train trip because it's more comfortable and lighter than the calf, assuming there was no rain or snow in the forecast if I were going to be spending time outside (like walking around shopping in NYC, or something like that). But if I were going to be using it just as a handbag and not a travel bag, I'd probably just bring a smaller handbag with a top zipper, to be honest.

For airplane trips, I leave my Cabats at home. I put a premium on traveling very lightly and simply (carry-ons only, even for overseas trips). Instead of bringning a Cabat, I typically bring a large Longchamp Le Pliage, which is about the same size but is much lighter, has a top zipper, and has a waterproof lining. I fit my regular handbag inside it, along with my other stuff for the plane trip. I have no qualms or worries about setting it on the floor of the airplane, either. I always see a lot of Parisians carrying Le Pliage bags whenever I go to Paris, so I feel comfortable traveling with mine there.

I really enjoy my Cabats and use them a lot, but I haven't found that I've missed them while traveling. It could just be me.


----------



## TDL

*Honey88* - I travel a lot and mostly for work so here's a slightly different perspective from a road warrior's standpoint.

*Would I bring my Cabat when traveling?* 
Yes, I bring my medium Barcelona Cabat (aka Platino Ossidato Cabat) 90% of the time for work travel on both international and domestic trips. I've had it for a more than a year but it has seen over 10 countries and counting. This probably explains why my PO Cabat is not as stiff as others who own PO cabats on this forum. Constant use trains it to be slouchier and I love the current structure-to-slouch ratio on mine. (I'm not into floppy, flat Cabats and I love texture)

*Does your answer change depending on where you're going? How you're traveling?*
Yes, it will depend on where I'm going. I bring it for work since I prefer lugging 1 work bag and it easily fits all my stuff including my laptop. I have brought it on personal holidays too (NYC, SF, Hong Kong, Bangkok, mostly urban locales), but I would not bring it to the beach or some exotic island getaway. Sand and Cabats do not mix! 

The mode of transport/travel does not matter so much for me. Others may have a different opinion.  My decision is largely based on my purpose of travel and whether I need a big bag or not. I have brought my Cabat on countless plane, train and car rides. I even brought it on a boat once (but it was because I didn't have a choice). LOL!

*What leather is it made of? *
The Barcelona is made of calf leather. It is such a workhorse and I don't really baby it. Of course I wouldn't wear it in torrential rain or throw it on the floor though there were 2 occassions where I had to put it down the floor for a minute because I didn't have a choice. And yes... I've had similar stares like *LT* got at airplanes because while the Barcelona's vintage finish doesn't really show obvious wear or dirt, I refuse to put it on the floor, carpet and worse, ground without proper "protection".

I have another Cabat... a mini Ottone. I don't use it much for traveling since the mini size is too small for me. I guess it all depends on what type of traveler you are and I tend to lean more on bringing almost everything except the kitchen sink.


----------



## TDL

They say a picture is worth a thousand words so I dug up a few old posts previously shared to show where my Cabat has traveled.

*At the BV NYC meet back in June 2010... *
LOL! Talk about not putting Cabats on the floor! But this was at the boutique so we all thought it was good. 







This is also interesting and I thought it was fitting to your "planes, trains and automobiles" question. *annie9999's* Ottone Cabat traveled by train, my Barcelona traveled by plane and *LT's* Reflect via car (if I'm not mistaken).

Way back when I also did a reveal here documenting my Cabat's journey from Hawaii to home spanning 2 continents, 4 airports and 34 hours in the sky! It's on the link below in case you want to check it out. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...l-the-wait-is-over-560769-2.html#post14306097

It was nice reminiscing since I just realized it's been only a year and 6 days since I got it. It felt much longer than that since I've had so many fun, exciting adventures with it.


----------



## TDL

And just for fun, *honey88* here are some other travel stories with my Cabat. I like taking photos on vacation... mostly of food, random nothings and landscapes. The bag was just part of the backdrop.

On that same NYC trip as the BV meet there was one day where I spent a relaxing day at Central Park with a few friends of mine and a hulking Five Guys bacon cheeseburger (yes... all 920 calories of awesome, cholesterol/heart-attack inducing goodness)






I mentioned in my earlier post that I've also taken my Cabat on a boat once so here it is on a wine and cheese tasting cruise on the Hudson. Side story... I wasn't actually taking a photo of my bag here. The skipper (partially blocked by the handles) was quite cute so I was pretending to snap pictures left and right. Ha ha! 






Then last but not the least... the fabulous, fun and impromptu trip to Napa with *Bichon Lover*. That was such a great weekend... excellent wines, yummy food and a cooking class at the CIA! This one was taken at Domaine Chandon.


----------



## spendalot

:coolpics: by *TDL*


----------



## honey88

*LT bag lady, blueiris, TDL*, thank you so much for the super thoughtful replies!  

*TDL*, your photos look fantastic and it's really amazing that your PO has accompanied you on such adventures.  The cheeseburger photo made me laugh, I had just been guiltily contemplating a burger for lunch!  The stealth skipper shot was also funny, I hope you got a better shot of his face! 

Based on the replies, it sounds like it's absolutely a matter of personal comfort what one travels with.  *Blueiris*, like you my favored travel bag is the large pliage, because of its lightness and waterproof nature.  Also, no matter where I go, it seems to pass muster:  it's been to urban locales like Paris and New York, as well as rather less urban places like Angkor Wat and Bali.  I was just trying to envision what it would be like to travel with the Cabat, because till now, all my non-Longchamp bags have stayed home.

*TDL*, I could see the Cabat working for the trips you've been taking.   Like you I prefer some structure in the cabat, though not too much.  The New York bag, for example, would be too stiff/heavy, whereas the Moon/PO (after some time had passed for it to soften) would be perfect.

What about pickpockets, anybody worried about the security of the Cabat's open top?   I'd be less worried in say Napa wine country than in Madrid's underground (where we had no less than 3 pickpocketing attempts in as many days, 2 of which were thwarted).  Am guessing Nappa leather would be safer than stiffer calf since the leather would just "close up" over the bag contents?


----------



## LT bag lady

TDL you busted me!  But it was only for a quick shot on the boutique carpeted floor, surely that can be forgiven... Yes it did travel by car, but has traveled by train on my lap.

Honey, as for security, when I wear my Cabats in Nyc as a tote for work, there is nothing small for pick pocket to take, when I wear it as a purse I fasten with a lanyard , side tucked in- very easy with Nappa, carried on the shoulder and held tightly to the body.
I don't know that I would wear an open top in Madrid or Rome.  BTW when I wear my Cabat as a work tote I usually carry a Chanel WOC or other 'purse'.


----------



## blueiris

honey88 said:


> Based on the replies, it sounds like it's absolutely a matter of personal comfort what one travels with. *Blueiris*, like you my favored travel bag is the large pliage, because of its lightness and waterproof nature. Also, no matter where I go, it seems to pass muster: it's been to urban locales like Paris and New York, as well as rather less urban places like Angkor Wat and Bali. I was just trying to envision what it would be like to travel with the Cabat, because till now, all my non-Longchamp bags have stayed home.
> ....
> What about pickpockets, anybody worried about the security of the Cabat's open top? I'd be less worried in say Napa wine country than in Madrid's underground (where we had no less than 3 pickpocketing attempts in as many days, 2 of which were thwarted). Am guessing Nappa leather would be safer than stiffer calf since the leather would just "close up" over the bag contents?


 
Great to see another Longchamp Le Pliage fan here.  It's just such an easy bag to use for travel.

If I were going to a location that is known for pickpockets, I definitely would leave the Cabat at home.  The type of leather wouldn't make any difference.  With either calf or nappa, I could hold the bag close to me so that that contents weren't too exposed, but regardless, I think a big open top tote might be too tempting for a pickpocketer not to try.

As I noted earlier, I carry both my nappa and calf medium Cabats to work.  I commute by train into Philadelphia, and I walk about 6 city blocks (each way) from the station to my office.  I walk with purpose and am aware of my surroundings as I walk, and as LTbaglady does, I don't have small things in there that would be easy to grab.  I carry files and the like.  My wallet is zippered inside the handbag that I keep inside the Cabat, and it would be hard for anyone to reach in and extract it.  So I don't have the same security concerns going to work in a big city as I would when traveling to a big city for vacation.


----------



## Mousse

LT bag lady said:


> I just carried my Mini Copper (Goat) on a flight, I brought my dust bag along, placed my Cabat in the dust bag when I had to stowe it under the seat in front of me. The woman beside me must have thought I was nuts , don't care, I never put any of my bag on the floor.
> Have not traveled with my Medium Nappa yet...


 
LT, you're not the only one... When I fly I always carry a dust bag. You never know what is on the floor (especially on SWA). I've had people sitting next to me look at me like I was completely nuts, and like you, I don't care. I went to Waikiki recently for biz and sat next to an off duty flight attendant. I tucked my Fever hobo into the dust bag. She commented that she had never seen anyone do that before. She had never heard of a BV and I suggested that she check out the boutiques on Kalakaua and at Ala Moana.


----------



## Grandmommie

The pictures are GREAT *TDL*...*LT* I would be doing the same thing!


----------



## TDL

^^^ thanks, *Grandmommie*! 

*spendalot* - thanks! Any Peltro travel stories yet? 

*honey88* - life is short... hope you got your In N' Out!!! 

It was great re-living my initial PO high given that it just celebrated its 1st anniversary not so long ago.  BTW, I also tie a lanyard to keep both handles together, have a few SLGs or pouches and almost always carry my Cabat with the sides tucked in.  I just like the way it looks that way.  I sometimes also use a bag organizer.  I found one that fits snugly on a Cabat.  I use it when I don't carry my laptop with me.


----------



## Bagaday

If someone could please tell me if it is possible to purchase a mini (asian) cabat?  Are they truly only available overseas?  Thank you.


----------



## honey88

*Bagaday*, there were nero and ebano mini cabats left in Singapore a couple of weeks ago.  I think there were nero, ebano and the red spazzolato minis (I think that's what it's called, similar to the NYC taxicab cabat but in red) in Kuala Lumpur, but this was only via phone, not confirmed in person.  These are probably the last of the minis out there.   I'd call the boutiques to find out.

Keep in mind the asian stores have much higher prices than the US ones.  

Good luck!


----------



## Bagaday

^^honey88:  Thanks for the info, appreicate it.


----------



## blueiris

Bagaday said:


> If someone could please tell me if it is possible to purchase a mini (asian) cabat? Are they truly only available overseas? Thank you.


 
The mini/Asia size was also available in the Honolulu (Kalakaua Ave, and Ala Moana) and Maui stores.  You could contact them to find out if any are still left.  I got mine via the Kalakaua Ave store (I work with Debbie there, and with Bryan, who is no longer there).

I don't know what the current status is on available inventory.  I know they were running low a little while ago, but I haven't been following the issue.


----------



## Bagaday

*blueiris*: Thanks!! I'd much rather order from a US store. I will give them a call.  Or do you know if Debby can be reached via email, with the time difference, that could be an easier way of communication for me.  Do you or anyone else have an email address for the Honolulu based BV's?  Again, thank you.


----------



## blueiris

Bagaday said:


> *blueiris*: Thanks!! I'd much rather order from a US store. I will give them a call. Or do you know if Debby can be reached via email, with the time difference, that could be an easier way of communication for me. Do you or anyone else have an email address for the Honolulu based BV's? Again, thank you.


 
I'll message you with the info that I have.


----------



## CindyKay

honey88 said:


> Keep in mind the asian stores have much higher prices than the US ones.
> Good luck!



*honey88*: Do you know what the price difference is between the US stores and Asian stores?  Last time I checked in HK, the price for an ebano nappa mini cabat is approx. US$3850 (net, no tax in HK).


----------



## TDL

^^^ It depends which part of Asia you're referring to.

BV HK prices are generally comparable to US prices. And you're right, there is no tax so depending on which part of the US you're in, you get to save that difference. The next best place in Asia to get BVs is Taiwan.  Slightly higher than HK but only due to the exchange rate.  Taiwan imposes a sales tax (I forgot how much) but tourists can get a tax refund at the airport.

It is absolutely crazy in Singapore, Malaysia, Korea, Philippines, Indonesia, India, etc. It is easily 30-40% higher than standard US retail with tax.


----------



## honey88

*TDL* is right, Singapore and Malaysia prices are out of this world (which might be why they still have the minis!).  Singapore nappa mini was approx USD4,800, Malaysian price was about US4,700.  Didn't check pricing on the spazzolato.


----------



## CindyKay

Thanks for the info *TDL*! My trip in the fall includes HK & possibly Taiwan. it's great to know that these two places are the best in terms of possibly scoring a mini cabat. I'll be in the look out for one at either places for sure!


----------



## CindyKay

honey88 said:


> *TDL* is right, Singapore and Malaysia prices are out of this world (which might be why they still have the minis!).  Singapore nappa mini was approx USD4,800, Malaysian price was about US4,700.  Didn't check pricing on the spazzolato.



Oh my goodness! wow.. that's US$1000 more than the price I got quoted in HK. Thanks for the info *honey88*, I'm making a mental note here...


----------



## honey88

*CindyKay*, I'd recommend calling ahead to check inventory:  all the BV stores I've called have been very helpful.  FYI earlier this month at HK airport, there were no minis to be had, and they said they were sold out entirely.  Some very nice medium cabats though!


----------



## annie9999

purse to go now has zippered purse insert.  i am thinking of trying this out in my medium cabats.  what do you think?  what size would you order?


http://www.pursetogo.net/


----------



## CindyKay

honey88 said:


> *CindyKay*, I'd recommend calling ahead to check inventory:  all the BV stores I've called have been very helpful.  FYI earlier this month at HK airport, there were no minis to be had, and they said they were sold out entirely.  Some very nice medium cabats though!



Thanks for the heads up *honey88*!


----------



## LT bag lady

annie9999 said:


> purse to go now has zippered purse insert. i am thinking of trying this out in my medium cabats. what do you think? what size would you order?
> 
> 
> http://www.pursetogo.net/


I use a Large Structured Chameleon in my Med Cabat, you might be fine with an X-large too, the Med is too small.  My Large Pursetogo also works well in the Med Cabat.



I just carried my Mini Cabat on a 5 day trip to Florida, I don't know if I will ever carry any of my other bags...
My Mini is the Copper Specchio, talk about the PERFECT bag! The color is just divine, the Mini size is perfect, even my laptop fits, the goat skin is worry free...  I can go on & on about this bag.


----------



## annie9999

wow *LT*- you really love your mini.  i'm so glad it is working out for you.  i may have to get in touch with bryan?  
so do you use a purse to go in the mini?  what size?  i think the new zippered one may be the perfect way to deal with the open top.

glad you had such a great trip.  i bet the yoga was fantastic-


----------



## LT bag lady

annie9999 said:


> wow *LT*- you really love your mini. i'm so glad it is working out for you. i may have to get in touch with bryan?
> so do you use a purse to go in the mini? what size? i think the new zippered one may be the perfect way to deal with the open top.
> 
> Glad you had such a great trip. i bet the yoga was fantastic-


Yoga was fab! Delish! JF rocks!!
I strongly suggest calling Bryan b4 it is 100% too late...
DH is gone this week but lets try lunch next week?
I don't use the PTG in the Mini, have only tried the Chameleon so far, my PTG small is pink, might clash...  I'll try it for size and let you know, I don't have a zippered PTG, are the dimensions the same as without zip?
Since the Mini's drop is the same as the Medium, I carried the Mini on my shoulder most of the time and just kept her tucked with my arm.


----------



## annie9999

*LT*- i don't have a zippered purse to go.  i think *Miss_FancyBags* uses the non zippered purse to go in her cabat.  i have some of the non zippered ones but think the zipper may be a good addition for using the cabat in crowded situations.  i am going to get a couple of sizes and try it out.  
can you send me bryan's new email and would love to go for that lunch- i have a perk card crying to be used.


----------



## LT bag lady

annie9999 said:


> *LT*- i don't have a zippered purse to go. i think *Miss_FancyBags* uses the non zippered purse to go in her cabat. i have some of the non zippered ones but think the zipper may be a good addition for using the cabat in crowded situations. i am going to get a couple of sizes and try it out.
> can you send me bryan's new email and would love to go for that lunch- *i have a perk card crying to be used*.


 Zodiac Cafe here we come .


----------



## blueiris

--that new zippered PTG looks very interesting.  I'd be tempted to get the largest size for the medium Cabat, but I haven't measured mine in a while.  I use the "large" size for my medium Veneta, if that gives you any idea.  It works well because of its narrow shape for the flat Veneta.  Please keep us posted, *annie9999*!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

annie9999 said:


> *LT*- i don't have a zippered purse to go. i think *Miss_FancyBags* uses the non zippered purse to go in her cabat. i have some of the non zippered ones but think the zipper may be a good addition for using the cabat in crowded situations. i am going to get a couple of sizes and try it out.
> can you send me bryan's new email and would love to go for that lunch- i have a perk card crying to be used.


 
Hi,* Annie*!   I got rid of my purse to go's...They had so many compartments that I ended up carrying more "junk" than I'd normally carry just to fill it.  Now I use zippered cosmetic cases & clutches to keep everything inside securely and put a pretty scarf or shawl on top if I don't want people to see what's inside or line the cabat with an extra large dustbag and pull it closed


----------



## annie9999

blueiris said:


> --that new zippered PTG looks very interesting.  I'd be tempted to get the largest size for the medium Cabat, but I haven't measured mine in a while.  I use the "large" size for my medium Veneta, if that gives you any idea.  It works well because of its narrow shape for the flat Veneta.  Please keep us posted, *annie9999*!




measurements are from our reference section and purse to go on line-
mini cabat- 13-14x9x6-7
medium cabat- 16-17x10x7-8
large ptg- 12x6x3.5
jumbo ptg- 15x7.5x4
the extra jumbo is 18 which would probably work also because the cabat is so wide.  i think i am going to order the large and jumbo.




Miss_FancyBags said:


> Hi,* Annie*!   I got rid of my purse to go's...They had so many compartments that I ended up carrying more "junk" than I'd normally carry just to fill it.  Now I use zippered cosmetic cases & clutches to keep everything inside securely and put a pretty scarf or shawl on top if I don't want people to see what's inside or line the cabat with an extra large dustbag and pull it closed



i know what you mean.  i buy all the purse inserts and hardly use them but i remain optimistic.  i do love using the cosmetic case inside the cabat.  i have to try using the dust bag; haven't done that in a while.


----------



## glamstudio

Has anyone brought the cabat to the beach? I'm so tempted to bring the copper medium. It will match my summer ensemble so well. DD will be in a sweet cream/coral swimsuit, we will look really cute together. I'm matchy matchy in that way 

You think the sand and humidity will be too much for the goatskin?  I won't risk getting it wet, but it will be with me in the cabana

In case you're wondering, i'm in sunny Manila. And school's out. It's SUMMER!


----------



## annie9999

*glamstudio*- you are so lucky it's summer.  i can't wait for summer.  i don't have the copper cabat but the goatskin should be pretty indestructible.  i would worry about lotions and the sand maybe being abrasive on the skins and getting into the weave.  it does sound nice.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

glamstudio said:


> Has anyone brought the cabat to the beach? I'm so tempted to bring the copper medium. It will match my summer ensemble so well. DD will be in a sweet cream/coral swimsuit, we will look really cute together. I'm matchy matchy in that way
> 
> You think the sand and humidity will be too much for the goatskin? I won't risk getting it wet, but it will be with me in the cabana
> 
> In case you're wondering, i'm in sunny Manila. And school's out. It's SUMMER!


 
Wow, you're a brave one...I don't think I could bring a cabat or any leather BV to the beach...maybe an LV or one of the canvas BVs...

Personally, I love Lilly Pulitzer for the beach


----------



## bags4fun

I would just worry about the sand getting in all the little crevices.  I don't know if you could ever get it all out!  Yikes!


----------



## glamstudio

oh yeah.... the sand getting in between the weave will bother me too.  ok, plan B then...


----------



## elliesaurus

I'm considering the medium moon cabat that was posted in the "authentic finds" thread but I was wondering if it's heavy at all? I've tried the stiffer calfskin(?) ones before and I thought my shoulder was about to fall off! For reference, I'm 5'2 and about 100 lbs. I'm not too concerned about the size, more about the weight. TIA!


----------



## blueiris

elliesaurus said:


> I'm considering the medium moon cabat that was posted in the "authentic finds" thread but I was wondering if it's heavy at all? I've tried the stiffer calfskin(?) ones before and I thought my shoulder was about to fall off! For reference, I'm 5'2 and about 100 lbs. I'm not too concerned about the size, more about the weight. TIA!


 
I'm about your height and weight (5'2" and 105lbs if I've been good ). I tried the medium moon, as well as the medium nero vachette, which is stiff calf. I own the medium Marcapunto (bottle), which is also calf but is not as stiff and not as thick as the vachette, in my experience. (I also own the small/mini Barcelona calf to compare, and it is much more pliable than vachette.)

I weighed them on my kitchen scale, which measures ounces. I am sensitive to even a few ounces of weight, but my recollection is that the three were very similar in weight but not in comfort. I think they are all slightly under three pounds (+/- 2 oz. standard deviation, perhaps), while my medium nappa is about a whole pound lighter. About the weight versus comfort, the stiffer nero vachette handles felt uncomfortable on my shoulder (I have bony, angular shoulders). I ruled out the nero vachette on that factor, because I doubted the handles would ever soften enough to my liking.

That said, compared with my medium nappa Cabat, I wouldn't call either moon or Marcapunto light. In fact, objectively, I'd say they're heavy, considering that they're completely empty and anything carried inside would add yet more weight. I can deal with the weight of my Marcapunto plus my work stuff while walking from the train station to my office (about a 10-15 minute walk each way), and then it rests all day until I go home. But if I had to deal with it all day, even with rests in between, honestly, the weight would probably annoy me by the end of the day. I suspect the moon would be the same way for me.

That was a long-winded answer to opine that, if you thought the stiff calf Cabat you tried was too heavy, moon might be similarly too heavy. If you thought it was just uncomfortable, there might be hope that moon would be an improvement, but keep in mind that the moon would get heavier with whatever you put inside, and it may or may not be a comfortable bag for all-day use. It depends on how you envision using it and what you plan to put inside. Nothing beats nappa for both comfort and weight, though.


----------



## annie9999

i agree *blueiris*- nothing beats nappa for weight and comfort.  i too am amazed that the addition of a couple of ounces does make a difference that i can feel.  for many years i was ok with dealing with discomfort/ pain for the beauty of a bag but no longer.  i don't know if it is my age catching up with me but i am very conscious of weight and comfort.  i love everything about vachette.  it is my most favorite but it is way to heavy.


----------



## elliesaurus

Wow!!! *blueiris*, I was not expecting an answer so detailed. Thank you so much! Also, thank you *annie9999* for your additional input!

I think I'm going to stop by the BV store on 5th Ave and see if they have something similar in stock so I can try it again and see if it's something I can handle. The moon is gorgeous but not at the expense of my own comfort!


----------



## blueiris

elliesaurus said:


> Wow!!! *blueiris*, I was not expecting an answer so detailed. Thank you so much! Also, thank you *annie9999* for your additional input!
> 
> I think I'm going to stop by the BV store on 5th Ave and see if they have something similar in stock so I can try it again and see if it's something I can handle. The moon is gorgeous but not at the expense of my own comfort!


 
You're welcome, *ellisaurus*. It's an expensive bag, so you should really be sure you love it in every way before you commit to buy.

I should add (to my already long answer above) that another factor in the comfort of the bag might be whether you're wearing a coat or not. My Marcapunto is probably more okay for me comfort-wise in winter-time--I've been wearing a winter coat the whole time I've had it, and my coat is like having a padded layer between the bag and my shoulder (especially my puffy down coat). I haven't carried it without a coat, and when I stop wearing coats in spring/summer, I'll be switching to my ultra-comfy nappa Cabat.


----------



## elliesaurus

Just wanted to report back that I tried out a calfskin cabat and a nappa cabat and I'm not quite ready to join the cabat club yet. The calfskin was too heavy for me so I know I wouldn't use the moon that much if I got it. I'm going to hold out until I see a cabat in nappa that I truly fall in love with. Thank you to everyone who gave me advice!

I did stop by Barneys on the way home and picked up a new BV (something that I had liked for awhile ever since I saw someone else's reveal!) so today wasn't a total disappointment 



blueiris said:


> You're welcome, *ellisaurus*. It's an expensive bag, so you should really be sure you love it in every way before you commit to buy.
> 
> I should add (to my already long answer above) that another factor in the comfort of the bag might be whether you're wearing a coat or not. My Marcapunto is probably more okay for me comfort-wise in winter-time--I've been wearing a winter coat the whole time I've had it, and my coat is like having a padded layer between the bag and my shoulder (especially my puffy down coat). I haven't carried it without a coat, and when I stop wearing coats in spring/summer, I'll be switching to my ultra-comfy nappa Cabat.


----------



## bags4fun

Do tell!


----------



## elliesaurus

I've joined the cabat club!!! Received a beautiful nero medium cabat from my mother in the mail today


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

elliesaurus said:


> I've joined the cabat club!!! Received a beautiful nero medium cabat from my mother in the mail today


 
WOW!  _Now that's what I call a gift! _


----------



## annie9999

elliesaurus said:


> I've joined the cabat club!!! Received a beautiful nero medium cabat from my mother in the mail today


congratulations.  love the medium nero cabat.  enjoy.


----------



## sbelle

Yay *elliesaurus*!


----------



## blueiris

Excellent, *elliesaurus*!  What a wonderful gift.  The medium nero is a wonderful Cabat--on my own list for someday.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Can she adopt me??

Congrats!


----------



## LT bag lady

Congrats Ellisaurus!  We are Nero Cabat twins.  Great bag, you cannot go wrong.


----------



## ReRe

What an awesome gift. You are right the moon is heavy, but I love it, I just walk a little lopsided now.


----------



## elliesaurus

it was very unexpected, as you can see from my moon-related posts last week... Thank you for letting me share the good news here!


----------



## Love Of My Life

enjoy... it is one of the best bags for sure...


----------



## Nea

Does anyone know that if cabat is available in white colour??? Anyone has a picture of it??Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

Nea said:


> Does anyone know that if cabat is available in white colour??? Anyone has a picture of it??Thank you!


I suggest calling the Personal Shopper at BV, Bryan, he will tell you if there is a Milk Cabat available and send you a photo.
*Personal Shopper*

If you would like more information on the products featured on our website, help with shopping or gift-buying, or if you simply need assistance to make your shopping experience easier, our Personal Shopper is at your disposal.
United States contact:
Please call +1 646-292-5888 Monday through Friday from 10 am to 6 pm EST and Saturday 11 am to 5 pm EST or email onlinepersonalshopper@us.bottegaveneta.com


----------



## LittleH

Oooh.... I just discovered this thread! Allow me to share my new baby: Cabat in Lagoon. I've worn it for the first time this afternoon, and I have to say I love it!!! Roomier than a birkin and yet not as heavy!!!


----------



## annie9999

*LittleH*- glad you enjoyed using your cabat.  i think you will really love the cabat.  lagoon is a great color.


----------



## Love Of My Life

once you have the cabat.. you never look back.. its wonderful...


----------



## jwdn

how much is the medium sized cabat now? in euros or pounds


----------



## dorfudiva

I love cabat.


----------



## purse_newbbb

Hi everyone, I'm new to BV. I was wondering if the cabat comes in white. Can anyone tell me please? Thank you.


----------



## blueiris

Hi, and welcome.

Someone else just recently asked this same question on this thread.  I don't know if they ever got a definite answer.  For what it's worth, I had asked my SA about this season's Cabats, and I don't think white was among them.  But this was months ago, so I could be mistaken in my memory.


----------



## purse_newbbb

blueiris said:


> Hi, and welcome.
> 
> Someone else just recently asked this same question on this thread.  I don't know if they ever got a definite answer.  For what it's worth, I had asked my SA about this season's Cabats, and I don't think white was among them.  But this was months ago, so I could be mistaken in my memory.



Oh really? My apologies.. I did not see a thread that asked the same question. I am not only looking at this season's cabats in particular. I wanted to see if they ever made a cabat in white.. not really sure of the color's name.. maybe milk, bianco, or something else. And thanks for the reply!


----------



## blueiris

purse_newbbb said:


> Oh really? My apologies.. I did not see a thread that asked the same question. I am not only looking at this season's cabats in particular. I wanted to see if they ever made a cabat in white.. not really sure of the color's name.. maybe milk, bianco, or something else. And thanks for the reply!


 
You're welcome.  It was actually this very thread, on the previous page .

Because you're new, I'll point out that there is a Search feature here, either forum-wide or within any certain thread that you are in.

Also, there is a Reference section for this BV forum.  You can look through the Styles section, where there is a separate Cabat thread for photos only.  Or you can search this Cabat thread to see if you find any info.

In previous seasons, I recall there was a Cabat in paille ("straw"), which in the Cabat was an off-white or cream color.  I've seen it, and it was light enough to make me afraid of ruining it within the first week, but it's definitely not white.  That's all I know about, but others might remember others--but I'm guessing even if there ever were white ones made, they wouldn't be in stock any longer.


----------



## purse_newbbb

blueiris said:


> You're welcome.  It was actually this very thread, on the previous page .
> 
> Because you're new, I'll point out that there is a Search feature here, either forum-wide or within any certain thread that you are in.
> 
> Also, there is a Reference section for this BV forum.  You can look through the Styles section, where there is a separate Cabat thread for photos only.  Or you can search this Cabat thread to see if you find any info.
> 
> In previous seasons, I recall there was a Cabat in paille ("straw"), which in the Cabat was an off-white or cream color.  I've seen it, and it was light enough to make me afraid of ruining it within the first week, but it's definitely not white.  That's all I know about, but others might remember others--but I'm guessing even if there ever were white ones made, they wouldn't be in stock any longer.



Thanks for telling me about the search feature. It was kinda small, so I didn't see it until I tried looking for it. I'll see if I can find it there.

I also have some other questions about the cabat. Are they are Limited Editions? If so, does that mean all the metal placards (on the small pouch) have a number engraved onto it?


----------



## purse_newbbb

I found a white cabat on eBay, but I think it's a fake. I posted it on the authentication thread.


----------



## TDL

purse_newbbb said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to BV. I was wondering if the cabat comes in white. Can anyone tell me please? Thank you.


 
The Milk Effiloche Cabat (light calf) from the current season is white. See below. But if you're asking standard nappa cabats, I don't recall any plain Bianco or Marmo ones made. Then again, I only started obsessing about BV in mid 2007. 

Prior to the current S/S 2011 collection, the last time I recall BV brought "white" shades was back in S/S 2008 when the colorway was filled with all those light, pastel colors like Aurora, Nut, Antelope, Colonial, etc. The 2 "whites" back then were Bianco and Marmo. Cabat-wise, that particular season was the time they had the Platino Ossidato (Barcelona) Cabat and the Veneziano Cabat. I don't recall others cabats released back then apart from Nero & Ebano.  Perhaps others will try to help you too.


----------



## purse_newbbb

TDL said:


> The Milk Effiloche Cabat (light calf) from the current season is white. See below. But if you're asking standard nappa cabats, I don't recall any plain Bianco or Marmo ones made. Then again, I only started obsessing about BV in mid 2007.
> 
> Prior to the current S/S 2011 collection, the last time I recall BV brought "white" shades was back in S/S 2008 when the colorway was filled with all those light, pastel colors like Aurora, Nut, Antelope, Colonial, etc. The 2 "whites" back then were Bianco and Marmo. Cabat-wise, that particular season was the time they had the Platino Ossidato (Barcelona) Cabat and the Veneziano Cabat. I don't recall others cabats released back then apart from Nero & Ebano.  Perhaps others will try to help you too.


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## luxury.ninja

I'm not quite sure where I should share this, however, we've updated the Cabat Retrospective...

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/stories/hand-of-artisan.html#feature-cabat-retrospective


----------



## jburgh

Bump!  Look at that post above mine!


----------



## Grandmommie

I can't wait to get home and look at the cabats.  No flash drive on my IPad so I can't pull it up.  Ugh!   Disney for the week.


----------



## LT bag lady

The Cabat Retrospective is missing the 'Two Goats'...
Love the beautiful Cabats, I want one of each .


----------



## LittleH

bv.luxury said:


> I'm not quite sure where I should share this, however, we've updated the Cabat Retrospective...
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/stories/hand-of-artisan.html#feature-cabat-retrospective


 
Wow... this is one drool-worthy retrospective, I wish i'd discovered this style before!!


----------



## cecicat

bv.luxury said:


> I'm not quite sure where I should share this, however, we've updated the Cabat Retrospective...
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/stories/hand-of-artisan.html#feature-cabat-retrospective


 
These are incredible . . . and such a great resource.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## liquid_room

bv.luxury said:


> I'm not quite sure where I should share this, however, we've updated the Cabat Retrospective...
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/stories/hand-of-artisan.html#feature-cabat-retrospective




 i saw this last evening before i went to bed and then dreamt that my moon cabat has become all slouchy! aah one can dream!


----------



## Grandmommie

bv.luxury said:


> I'm not quite sure where I should share this, however, we've updated the Cabat Retrospective...
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/stories/hand-of-artisan.html#feature-cabat-retrospective


Got on my DD's laptop and looked down memory lane...my list continue to grow....I need that ????


----------



## cecicat

Grandmommie said:


> Got on my DD's laptop and looked down memory lane...my list continue to grow....I need that ????


 
LOL.  That retrospective was crazy dangerous, no?


----------



## cecicat

liquid_room said:


> i saw this last evening before i went to bed and then dreamt that my moon cabat has become all slouchy! aah one can dream!


 
  I have to say, when I took out my moon recently, I noticed that she had a little poochy slouch to her bottom, not unlike my own post baby poochy slouch.  I did a little jig to commemorate!


----------



## liquid_room

cecicat said:


> I have to say, when I took out my moon recently, I noticed that she had a little poochy slouch to her bottom, not unlike my own post baby poochy slouch.  I did a little jig to commemorate!



pray tell how u achieved that slouch.....prob u put boogie in there??


----------



## cecicat

liquid_room said:


> pray tell how u achieved that slouch.....prob u put boogie in there??


 
LOL.    At her size now, Boogie would cave in the cabat!  I think the slouch just happened au natural!  Maybe she got tossed around a bit during the move?


----------



## Grandmommie

cecicat said:


> LOL.  That retrospective was crazy dangerous, no?



I should have bit the bullet and got that exotic mini when I could. Kicking myself!


----------



## spendalot

Hi cabat owners,

Just a curious question. Does any of you put H twillys on your cabat handles? Is that a silly idea?


----------



## Grandmommie

I don't.  I don't even put them on my H bags. You never see that in Texas or at least the part I live in.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

I don't because my cabats are darker than my twillys and I think the twillys would get color transfer.  Cute idea, though


----------



## LLANeedle

I don't for the same reason Grandmommie posted.  You don't see scarfs or bag charms of any kind attached to bags where I live.


----------



## My Lisette

I don't put twillys on my cabats but I do put my Hermes scarves inside of my bags to cover the contents and for a pop of color.


----------



## chungwan

My Lisette said:


> I don't put twillys on my cabats but I do put my Hermes scarves inside of my bags to cover the contents and for a pop of color.


Eagerly waiting for my first cabat to arrive. :greengrin:


----------



## cabochon

chungwan said:


> Eagerly waiting for my first cabat to arrive. :greengrin:


 
Wow, you are really on a roll!

Did you grab the mini ink cabat? 

Will this be your 3rd BV?....saw the ametista veneta reveal and a darker color veneta under the BV in action thread.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Whoever grabbed that mini ink - congratulations!  I was drooling when it came up


----------



## LT bag lady

chungwan said:


> Eagerly waiting for my first cabat to arrive. :greengrin:


Congrats!!!!  It's a gorgeous bag  in a great color!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

*Chungwan*-Can't wait to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chungwan

T minus 2 days till the mini c arrives :0) I"m big C and it is going to be my mini me.  I must admit, I am probably more excited waiting for it to arrive than when waiting for DF to propose!  

I"m so happy to have found this forum. I used to feel like my bag addiction is something I need to hide from my friends. Most of them can't believe how much I spend on my bag collection or that I even have a collection. It's good to know there are lots of like minded people out there.


----------



## chungwan

It's here!!


----------



## cabochon

chungwan said:


> It's here!!


 


Bring it on!


----------



## Love Of My Life

let's have a look....


----------



## chungwan

ta da. mini me in different lighting and settings.


----------



## annie9999

chungwan said:


> ta da. mini me in different lighting and settings.


just commented in the action thread but such a special bag deserves multiple comments.  so again- looks fantastic, amazing bag and congratulations.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

chungwan said:


> ta da. mini me in different lighting and settings.


 
Congrats - *chungwan*!  It's the absolute most perfect mini - I'm in


----------



## shiba_inu

Congrats on such a great find.  The style and color are fantastic!



chungwan said:


> ta da. mini me in different lighting and settings.


----------



## My Lisette

chungwan said:


> ta da. mini me in different lighting and settings.


 

Love, love , love your mini! So perfect!


----------



## couturequeen

Fantastic mini! It is a true chameleon.


----------



## ap.

chungwan said:


> ta da. mini me in different lighting and settings.



you have scored a fabulous bag!  ink, purple lining, cabat, and MINI - that's like hitting the BV lottery!  congratulations.


----------



## glamstudio

what a great find!  congrats!


----------



## cabochon

chungwan said:


> ta da. mini me in different lighting and settings.


 

Perfect size and perfect color..that was quite a coup. 
Very cute pooch too!


----------



## cabochon

shiba_inu said:


> Congrats on such a great find. The style and color are fantastic!


 
Hi Shiba,

Based on your avatar, I do believe we are bag or wallet twins...truffle and orchid goatskin tote or wallet from cruise 2010?!


----------



## chungwan

Many many thanks for all your kind words. It makes the purchase that much more sweeter. 

I want to give a special thanks here to the lady who so generously parted this beauty so I can have it. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

chungwan said:


> ta da. mini me in different lighting and settings.


 
Gorgeous!  The Mini is one Cabat you will never let go!  I love my Minis!
Enjoy! & thanks for sharing!


----------



## shiba_inu

Hi cabochon, 

It is actually a large cosmetic case.  I still love it a lot, though.  Tough as nails, but so pretty to look at.  Truffle and orchid, to go with my other BV items...  

I haven't seen this combination as a tote, it must be gorgeous!



cabochon said:


> Hi Shiba,
> 
> Based on your avatar, I do believe we are bag or wallet twins...truffle and orchid goatskin tote or wallet from cruise 2010?!


----------



## blueiris

chungwan said:


> ta da. mini me in different lighting and settings.


 
Wow, what a find!  Enjoy it!


----------



## jelts

Oh my! I need to get a Mini Me as well!


----------



## phy6girl

Hi everyone,

I'm newly registered, but have been reading at purse forum for a couple of years.

I decided to register because I've decided to add a cabat to the collection, and today I was in store and looked at the tourmaline vachette, ebano nappa, and also the espresso "fuzzy" bag (I LOVE that espresso colour and wish it came in a non-fuzzy bag).

Vachette felt heavy to me, although the very experienced sales person clearly thought it was the best choice.  I've read on here before that the vachette develops a lovely patina, and I am wondering if anyone has posted photos of it (maybe even before and afte - new and after the patina develops).

If so, would you direct me?  My searches aren't finding what I need.


----------



## npps

Hello fellow BV lovers, I am new to BV. When you say 'cabat', did you mean the tote? Would the convertible tote be regarded as the cabat family? If yes, I would like to join this thread because I have just made my first BV purchases and they will be arriving next week. I bought the convertible tote in fire opal and the medium international wallet in the corniolla.


----------



## lovely64

LittleH said:


> Oooh.... I just discovered this thread! Allow me to share my new baby: Cabat in Lagoon. I've worn it for the first time this afternoon, and I have to say I love it!!! Roomier than a birkin and yet not as heavy!!!


 This is soooooo beautiful! I just had a look at the "cabat retrospect" and that colour is on my wishlist. I don´t have any BV bags but I´d love a Cabat in lagoon!!!! I hope they aren´t sold out?


----------



## LittleH

lovely64 said:


> This is soooooo beautiful! I just had a look at the "cabat retrospect" and that colour is on my wishlist. I don´t have any BV bags but I´d love a Cabat in lagoon!!!! I hope they aren´t sold out?



Hi Kat, they are lovely and this colour is to die for. Try getting your BV store to do a search, the Harvey Nichols guys did one for me last year.


----------



## bags4fun

npps said:


> Hello fellow BV lovers, I am new to BV. When you say 'cabat', did you mean the tote? Would the convertible tote be regarded as the cabat family? If yes, I would like to join this thread because I have just made my first BV purchases and they will be arriving next week. I bought the convertible tote in fire opal and the medium international wallet in the corniolla.



Welcome to the cabat thread *npps*!  Congrats on your new purchases!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## TDL

npps said:


> Hello fellow BV lovers, I am new to BV. When you say 'cabat', did you mean the tote? Would the convertible tote be regarded as the cabat family? If yes, I would like to join this thread because I have just made my first BV purchases and they will be arriving next week. I bought the convertible tote in fire opal and the medium international wallet in the corniolla.


 
Welcome to the sub-forum.  BV has a number of tote-style bags and the Cabat is one of them.  It is double sided and not exactly convertible but you can wear it 2 ways - as is or with the sides tucked in.  You can check out a couple of Cabat pictures on the BV website.

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/stories/hand-of-artisan.html#feature-cabat-retrospective

I'm not sure which convertible tote you are referring to because BV has 2 other styles that are convertible totes.  Regardless, please feel free to do a reveal on a separate thread so we can share in your happiness.


----------



## lovely64

LittleH said:


> Hi Kat, they are lovely and this colour is to die for. Try getting your BV store to do a search, the Harvey Nichols guys did one for me last year.


 Thanks for the tip. There is a BV in Copenhagen. I think I´m going to take a trip there next week. How much is the Cabat in the UK? I think they are much more expencive in Denmark (at least for me considering currency conversion etc). That colour is very special and stunning.

I kind of like the new Fall one, the green with "fluffs" Gorgeous colour!


----------



## LittleH

Hi Kat - I think it cost a little over 3k here. 



lovely64 said:


> Thanks for the tip. There is a BV in Copenhagen. I think I´m going to take a trip there next week. How much is the Cabat in the UK? I think they are much more expencive in Denmark (at least for me considering currency conversion etc). That colour is very special and stunning.
> 
> I kind of like the new Fall one, the green with "fluffs" Gorgeous colour!


----------



## lovely64

LittleH said:


> Hi Kat - I think it cost a little over 3k here.


 Thanks! The Cabat seems to be pretty timesless too, and practical I wouldn´t be surprised if the price is around 4K in Denmark. I guess I have an excuse for a London trip!


----------



## npps

Hello all,

I posted the reveal in a separate thread in case it is not a cabat.


----------



## sbelle

npps said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I posted the reveal in a separate thread in case it is not a cabat.



Your bag is not considered a cabat (cabat refers to the particular open tote style), but is a *beautiful* choice for a first BV. It absolutely deserves its own thread!  Congratulations on a lovely bag!


----------



## jadelim.lam

Hi gals,

I'm toying with the idea of getting my first cabat after my long hiatus from BV. My SA has offered me tourmaline, matitta and plaster. What seasons were the last 2 colors? I don't recall seeing either on this forum. Are they lamb or goat? My SA said it was calf though??

Also, can someone tell me what are the latest colors for cabat? Any where I can see the pictures? Pls help! Thanks!


----------



## Lainey67

Hi all,

I've been looking for a cabat on ebay for awhile, because my sister is dying to have one, and I noticed this auction:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWOT-BLAC..._s_Handbags&hash=item415da274fe#ht_1642wt_943

(I hope it's okay to post links - if not please search black bottega veneta cabat INTRECCIATO nobrand)

I see these listings from time to time, and it looks to me like they are some of those people who might be intimating that they have bags from the BV factory in Italy (not China or Turkey, as the auction says), as opposed to counterfeit, fakes, with fake authenticity markings, etc. - entirely unbranded however, as he emphasizes several times.

I'm not that experienced with these bags, but could someone tell me if this looks like an ioffer bag, or if it possibly an italian nobrand of the cabat style?

Thanks!


----------



## Grandmommie

Lainey67 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking for a cabat on ebay for awhile, because my sister is dying to have one, and I noticed this auction:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWOT-BLAC..._s_Handbags&hash=item415da274fe#ht_1642wt_943
> 
> (I hope it's okay to post links - if not please search black bottega veneta cabat INTRECCIATO nobrand)
> 
> I see these listings from time to time, and it looks to me like they are some of those people who might be intimating that they have bags from the BV factory in Italy (not China or Turkey, as the auction says), as opposed to counterfeit, fakes, with fake authenticity markings, etc. - entirely unbranded however, as he emphasizes several times.
> 
> I'm not that experienced with these bags, but could someone tell me if this looks like an ioffer bag, or if it possibly an italian nobrand of the cabat style?
> 
> Thanks!




Hi...you probably should put this in the "authenticate thread" to get your answer...there is a format, so follow that and the BV gals will give you an answer...


----------



## Lainey67

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Juda

I noticed that cabats with structure tend to be heavy and the lighter ones tend to flop.
The new crazy cabats prices made me wonder if cabats are a good investment (not talking about resell value here), but if you can use them forever.
The Weight of a bag is a major issue when you get older.
Floppiness of the cabat is another. 
I know I can't pull the look of a floppy cabat when I am older
Some ladies  look great, I will look ridiculous.
I would appreciate your input.


----------



## ap.

Juda said:


> I noticed that cabats with structure tend to be heavy and the lighter ones tend to flop.
> The new crazy cabats prices made me wonder if cabats are a good investment (not talking about resell value here), but if you can use them forever.
> The Weight of a bag is a major issue when you get older.
> Floppiness of the cabat is another.
> I know I can't pull the look of a floppy cabat when I am older
> Some ladies  look great, I will look ridiculous.
> I would appreciate your input.



I think the vachette cabat (like tournaline) aren't much heavier but they seem to be much stiffer. I actually think BV is making stiffer seasonal cabat.  no direct evidence, just a general impression... similar to the Romas made with the new material.

I actually don't think a floppy cabat is all that bad. it doesn't look messy when it is being carried because it is all pulled up.


----------



## toujours*chic

Are cabats still in vogue?  I am considering one vs. an Hermes Garden Party- not sure if I can justify the steep price of a cabat for what I intend to use it for.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## mouseptrolix

I am having a serious problem... Just bought a fever brushed calf cabat, and it is very sturdy. I dont think I can ever train it to fold, because it feels like patent, very strong patent. I love the weave and the color is breathtaking, but the bag looks huge when flared. I am quite tall, and this bag is a medium, but I did not realize how long i looks, and would prefer it folded. However, I am afraid it can never be folded due to its nature...
I really really want to keep it, but just cant enjoy it when it is flared, because it is so huge and sturdy.... Does anyone have this problem with stiffer cabats?


----------



## ap.

mouseptrolix said:


> I am having a serious problem... Just bought a fever brushed calf cabat, and it is very sturdy. I dont think I can ever train it to fold, because it feels like patent, very strong patent. I love the weave and the color is breathtaking, but the bag looks huge when flared. I am quite tall, and this bag is a medium, but I did not realize how long i looks, and would prefer it folded. However, I am afraid it can never be folded due to its nature...
> I really really want to keep it, but just cant enjoy it when it is flared, because it is so huge and sturdy.... Does anyone have this problem with stiffer cabats?



I don't have direct experience with the fever cabat (*nicaddict* has one) but you should be able to train it to stay folded in. it's just a matter of time (and clothespins, which I believe some members use - LOL).  the moon cabat started off quite stiff and i hear it has softened somewhat with use.


----------



## LT bag lady

mouseptrolix said:


> I am having a serious problem... Just bought a fever brushed calf cabat, and it is very sturdy. I dont think I can ever train it to fold, because it feels like patent, very strong patent. I love the weave and the color is breathtaking, but the bag looks huge when flared. I am quite tall, and this bag is a medium, but I did not realize how long i looks, and would prefer it folded. However, I am afraid it can never be folded due to its nature...
> I really really want to keep it, but just cant enjoy it when it is flared, because it is so huge and sturdy.... Does anyone have this problem with stiffer cabats?


Send Nicaddict a PM, she has had hers for well over a year so she will be able to give you some insight on how the bag wears over time.  I think it can be trained.  Calf Cabats are very stiff but they too get trained to fold with time.  Congrats on your new Cabat!


----------



## TDL

I can't believe we're already talking Spring/Summer 2012 when we haven't even seen the Cruise Cabats. Anyway, I already posted these on the S/S 2012 thread but thought I would repost the pics here. I'm personally not a fan of transparent bags but I guess to each their own. 

according to apey_grapey's SA this costs US$3800 and is only available on order.


----------



## TDL

Here's the other one that part-transparent, part-leather.


----------



## bags4fun

I certainly can't see the transparent bag something that one would hand down to the next generation!  I wonder what it will look like in 20 years?


----------



## blueiris

bags4fun said:


> I certainly can't see the transparent bag something that one would hand down to the next generation! I wonder what it will look like in 20 years?


 
My fear would be that the translucent part would become yellowed or otherwise discolored with sunlight or color transfer (and that it would happen well before 20 years go by).

But I really have no reason to fear because there's no way I would pay $3800 for a plastic/pvc/whatver bag.  And as with many Cabats that have come around lately, it's not to my taste, so I would pass at any price.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

doloresmia said:


> Ok guys, i asked bryan for the latest on minis...
> 
> And because he is a sweetheart and we were asking, he kindly stuffed a mini to show me how much it would carry....
> 
> interior:
> -sunglass case
> -small wallet
> -small cosmetic pouch
> -coin case
> -business card case
> -large key case
> -long lanyard
> -iPod case
> -3 catalogs/books (1 large, 2 small)


 
I love this post.  Miss seeing pictures of mini cabats!


----------



## jelts

I'm back to look at everyone's mini cabats and thinking that I want one.

I really missed all the metallic minis and hope that there's yet hope for me.


----------



## LZP

I hear you jelts!  I started collecting BV just as the minis were no longer being made.  It is for me, without a doubt, the BV that got away.  I will be trolling the auction and resale sites until I find one in Nero.


----------



## annie9999

there are two beautiful mini's on malleries- love that bag- great seller.


----------



## LZP

Thanks annie9999!


----------



## rosyness

Reading up... I saw a couple cabats on Maleries and wonder where else to look.  I want an older one...  how can i tell online whether the bag was made, say before or after 2007 or 2010?  Thank you!!


----------



## lkweh

rosyness said:


> Reading up... I saw a couple cabats on Malerries and wonder where else to look.



eBay or Bonanza is another place to look


----------



## jroger1

rosyness said:


> Reading up... I saw a couple cabats on Malerries and wonder where else to look.



annsfabulousfinds.com
yoogiscloset.com
fashionphile.com


----------



## madeofdreams

I have been on a hunt for a mini for ages... I know there are a couple on malleries (been there forever) but they are not the metallics I want. Sigh, here's to a better hunt in 2013


----------



## jelts

I came back for a visit - I still love and want a Mini Cabat. Now that I'm in the market for one, they no longer have any for sale...


----------



## ReRe

So quiet here, maybe I need to come back and go on and on about how much I love the cabats...


----------



## mlbags

Me too.... I'm still loving my Platino Ossidato mini Cabat 5 years on....!


----------



## Mousse

Ottone medium cabat from car portraits. Just love the way the color changes depending on the light.


----------



## LLANeedle

I not only miss seeing pictures of the mini I also miss the Hawaiian backgrounds.  Bryan, do you hear me?


----------



## chungwan

jelts said:


> I came back for a visit - I still love and want a Mini Cabat. Now that I'm in the market for one, they no longer have any for sale...


http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...amatura-special-order-tote-i-94094-s-356.html

just saw this one on malleries. what a beauty. great seller too.


----------



## jelts

chungwan said:


> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...amatura-special-order-tote-i-94094-s-356.html
> 
> just saw this one on malleries. what a beauty. great seller too.



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## cabochon

jelts said:


> Thank you!!!!!





Congrats?! I see that the item has been sold..


----------



## jelts

cabochon said:


> Congrats?! I see that the item has been sold..



What sharp eyes you have cabochon 
Heh .... I will do a reveal when I get it.


----------



## elliesaurus

jelts said:


> What sharp eyes you have cabochon
> Heh .... I will do a reveal when I get it.



Please do!!!


----------



## lkweh

jelts said:


> What sharp eyes you have cabochon
> Heh .... I will do a reveal when I get it.



Nice! Please post pictures when you receive it. Congrats


----------



## jelts

lkweh said:


> Nice! Please post pictures when you receive it. Congrats



I will! It will be a while though...


----------



## madeofdreams

Jealous - I saw this too late. But happy for you  please do reveal the beauty!


----------



## chungwan

jelts said:


> What sharp eyes you have cabochon
> Heh .... I will do a reveal when I get it.


----------



## jelts

Thanks madeofdreams! I worked quickly even before I looked at the pictures properly. I have been waiting for a long while for this. I had not the opportunity to get one in the past and quickly jumped on this.

Thanks Chungwan. I will =)


----------



## rosyness

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...g=1085&rk=1&sd=200890075964&&autorefresh=true

I wondered - because I saw another similar bag online - is it only the first set of serial numbers that is unique?  -Cause the second and third sets are identical...


----------



## eliwon

Hello, new to this thread and not owning a Cabat (yet?), but just recently bought the large Campana,  being a huge fan of BV. However, when searching I cannot find the measurements of the various Cabats, am especially interested in the Medium and Large sizes. Could anyone please take pity and come up with the mearurements, either in inches or cm?
TIA


----------



## jburgh

eliwon said:


> Hello, new to this thread and not owning a Cabat (yet?), but just recently bought the large Campana,  being a huge fan of BV. However, when searching I cannot find the measurements of the various Cabats, am especially interested in the Medium and Large sizes. Could anyone please take pity and come up with the mearurements, either in inches or cm?
> TIA



Welcome eliwon. I searched "measurements" and came up with this:  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...re-owners-united-257861-222.html#post18213500

Try out a search, you can usually find answers to basic questions with no waiting.  FYI - the mini/asian Cabat is no longer made.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Enjoy your cabat...


----------



## eliwon

jburgh said:


> Welcome eliwon. I searched "measurements" and came up with this: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...re-owners-united-257861-222.html#post18213500
> 
> Try out a search, you can usually find answers to basic questions with no waiting. FYI - the mini/asian Cabat is no longer made.


 

Thank you very much for your kind help,sorry for late reply but has been away from this thread for a long time!


----------



## namie

Hi! I am new to BV and would like to know how many versions of Cabat are there. I was at BV Marina Bay Sands just now and saw a large Cabat that I like. The price was shocking. It costs SGD16000 (USD13000)! I know BV is expensive because of the quality of leather and workmanship but is the cabat the same price as a Birkin?


----------



## liquid_room

namie said:


> Hi! I am new to BV and would like to know how many versions of Cabat are there. I was at BV Marina Bay Sands just now and saw a large Cabat that I like. The price was shocking. It costs SGD16000 (USD13000)! I know BV is expensive because of the quality of leather and workmanship but is the cabat the same price as a Birkin?


 
Namie

There's large and medium.  Large is more suitable for men.  Price varies according to leather/treatment etc.  The "basic" one is nappa leather.  Yes Sg BV price is SHOCKINGLY high 

For instance the Moon medium cabat was going for about S$10,000 when it was HKD45,000. That was in 2011 if I remember correctly.

There's a lovely Violet medium cabat on Deluxemall which I love.  But I am saving for my Europe trip so will pass


----------



## Kkendrick02

Ooh I like!


----------



## luxury.ninja

LLANeedle said:


> I not only miss seeing pictures of the mini I also miss the Hawaiian backgrounds.  Bryan, do you hear me?



Hi *LLANeedle*, I just saw this post. Been MIA, but now I'm back. Unfortunately, I, too, miss the Hawaiian backgrounds. Until then, here is a little eye candy from the Pre-Fall collection!


----------



## graycat5

Hi all.

I think I'm in the market for another Cabat, after focusing on other things for a couple of years, so of course I popped into this thread to see what's up.  I was surprised to see that the traffic here seems to have slowed considerably!    

Why do you think that is??  Has Cabat fever passed? Have the color offerings not been that alluring?  Have the "special" versions become too pricey?  Is one (or two) enough? 

I'm so curious to know your thoughts...


----------



## annie9999

graycat5 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I think I'm in the market for another Cabat, after focusing on other things for a couple of years, so of course I popped into this thread to see what's up.  I was surprised to see that the traffic here seems to have slowed considerably!
> 
> Why do you think that is??  Has Cabat fever passed? Have the color offerings not been that alluring?  Have the "special" versions become too pricey?  Is one (or two) enough?
> 
> I'm so curious to know your thoughts...


hi *graycat5*- i agree that the traffic on this thread has slowed down and i don't really know the reason.  

i still have the fever and i have it bad.  i recently got a large nappa in ebano and am thinking of adding another medium cabat.  as you can see i still love the nappa cabat.  the price points on the "special" cabats are quite high and not really where i want to go right now but who knows-

glad you are back and very glad to talk cabat with you.  what are you thinking of?  hope all is well.


----------



## graycat5

annie9999 said:


> hi *graycat5*- i agree that the traffic on this thread has slowed down and i don't really know the reason.
> 
> i still have the fever and i have it bad.  i recently got a large nappa in ebano and am thinking of adding another medium cabat.  as you can see i still love the nappa cabat.  the price points on the "special" cabats are quite high and not really where i want to go right now but who knows-
> 
> glad you are back and very glad to talk cabat with you.  what are you thinking of?  hope all is well.




LOL - I don't want to out myself to my SA!!  I'll pm you and would welcome your thoughts.  Everyone in the my store reads tPF!!


----------



## Mousse

I bought my first cabat, a medium ottone on the resale market back in November. I have serious cabat fever; I am thinking about getting the large, color and leather TBD, because the size will work well when I travel on biz. I'm carrying my ottone cabat and her sister ottone SLGs this week on my travels to San Diego, OC, and LA. Received a nice compliment on the bag this morning as I boarded my flight out of SJC.


----------



## blueiris

graycat5 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I think I'm in the market for another Cabat, after focusing on other things for a couple of years, so of course I popped into this thread to see what's up.  I was surprised to see that the traffic here seems to have slowed considerably!
> 
> Why do you think that is??  Has Cabat fever passed? Have the color offerings not been that alluring?  Have the "special" versions become too pricey?  Is one (or two) enough?
> 
> I'm so curious to know your thoughts...



I still really enjoy my Cabats!  They're my most often used bags because I use them for work/commuting and on weekends.

Because I have 3, I really should be content with these, and I am for now.  Thankfully for my wallet, I have not been tempted by any of the recent color offerings or special variations.  I've seen a good number of them in person while on travel, and while they're all gorgeous, they're just not "me" for one reason or another.  I selected the ones I have very carefully, waiting for just the right materials and colors to suit my needs.


----------



## lvdreamer

graycat5 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I think I'm in the market for another Cabat, after focusing on other things for a couple of years, so of course I popped into this thread to see what's up.  I was surprised to see that the traffic here seems to have slowed considerably!
> 
> Why do you think that is??  Has Cabat fever passed? Have the color offerings not been that alluring?  Have the "special" versions become too pricey?  Is one (or two) enough?
> 
> I'm so curious to know your thoughts...



I can't speak for anybody else, but, for me, the Cabat fever dimmed greatly when BV discontinued the Mini/Asian cabat.  Since I don't carry much, a medium cabat just feels too big for me.  Hence, I've never been able to talk myself into a Cabat, even though I think that they are all gorgeous.

Now, if BV relents and brings back the mini cabat, then all bets are off.


----------



## seasun

Ñ.


----------



## PorscheGirl

After I bought my special order lizard cabat, which I carry more often than anything else, I lost interest in the leather and goatskin cabats. The only one I lusted after is the ostrich cabat, but after I spent beaucoups bucks on the lizard, which I dearly love, I can't see spending the same or more on the ostrich. Also, with the intricate weaving on the cabat, it's difficult to see and appreciate the ostrich markings. And lastly, I've seen a beautiful ostrich and I hate lizards, so there's another reason.

I did buy one more bag after the cabat. A karung large shopper type bag I bought recently. It matches Bottega ballerina shoes I bought, and I couldn't resist.

So there you have it!


----------



## doloresmia

PorscheGirl said:


> After I bought my special order lizard cabat, which I carry more often than anything else, I lost interest in the leather and goatskin cabats. The only one I lusted after is the ostrich cabat, but after I spent beaucoups bucks on the lizard, which I dearly love, I can't see spending the same or more on the ostrich. Also, with the intricate weaving on the cabat, it's difficult to see and appreciate the ostrich markings. And lastly, I've seen a beautiful ostrich and I hate lizards, so there's another reason.
> 
> I did buy one more bag after the cabat. A karung large shopper type bag I bought recently. It matches Bottega ballerina shoes I bought, and I couldn't resist.
> 
> So there you have it!



You have the cabat to end all cabats ..... I would rest on it too were I in that wonderful bag stratosphere!


----------



## Kandyroxy

Porsche, have you posted pics of it on the forum? If love to see your cabat!  

I'd love a steel med cabat. One popped up the other day for a great price but it was gone before I saw it. I need to be better about searching out the treasure values!


----------



## LT bag lady

I only own one Cabat these days, my Mini Copper Specchio.  Love it!  The Mini size is perfect for my needs and the Chevre is durable enough to last a lifetime.  I'm afraid of my life to carry a light colored bag but the Copper Specchio in Chevre is perfect, no worries!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Kandyroxy said:


> Porsche, have you posted pics of it on the forum? If love to see your cabat!
> 
> I'd love a steel med cabat. One popped up the other day for a great price but it was gone before I saw it. I need to be better about searching out the treasure values!


yes. it's posted in the styles thread


----------



## spiker

Has anyone seen the tea rame copper cabat? Opinions?


----------



## 27leborse

I've only seen photos of the tea rame cabat and think it is ansolutely gorgeous. However, I recall comments in several threads about how heavy it is, which could be an issue. It certainly would be for me.


----------



## spiker

Thank you--heaviness is definitely an issue for me!


----------



## chungwan

Hi Moon Cabat Owners out there. Do you carry yours on the shoulder? I'm finding it really hard to carry my on the shoulder. Where as the mini is fine for me. Thoughts? Is it because the Moon Cabat is heavier?


----------



## Mousse

chungwan said:


> Hi Moon Cabat Owners out there. Do you carry yours on the shoulder? I'm finding it really hard to carry my on the shoulder. Where as the mini is fine for me. Thoughts? Is it because the Moon Cabat is heavier?



Are your concerns the weight of the cabat or the strap drop?


----------



## grietje

I'm learning that rolled straps just aren't as comfortable as flat and with a heavier bag it's exacerbated. Like Mousse, curious if you're finding it's the strap itself, the weight of the bag (is moon made from a different leather--I have heard vachetta was heavier), or what you carry inside.


----------



## chungwan

Is the Moon made of vachetta leather? or? 

I don't mind that it is heavier but given the strap drop is the same length as the mini, I guess it must be the weight that makes it keep failing off my shoulder....


----------



## blueiris

chungwan said:


> Is the Moon made of vachetta leather? or?
> 
> I don't mind that it is heavier but given the strap drop is the same length as the mini, I guess it must be the weight that makes it keep failing off my shoulder....



I think Moon is English lamb.  I believe the finish on Moon adds weight as well.  In this case, I think the shoulder issue might be related more to the leather finish than the weight.

I don't have Moon, but I've tried it on.  I recall that it was comparable in feel to my Marcapunto Cabat in the same size (medium).  My Marcapunto is vitellino lisse,I think, and it has a lot more structure and rigidity compared to nappa.

Relating to what grietje wrote, the rolled handles of my nappa Cabat molds to my shoulder, which helps keep the bag in place.  When my Marcapunto Cabat was new, the handles seemed rigid, and they just sat at the top of my shoulder instead of molding.  I remember having to hold it in place when I first started using it.  I've had it for a few years and have used it as my commuter bag, and the handles softened a bit.  They'll never be as soft as my nappa handles, but the slipping-off-the-shoulder thing is a non-issue now.  Actually, I think having some weight in the bag helps keep it in place instead of swaying all over the place.  Your mileage may vary!


----------



## justpurse

Dear fellow BV admirers,

I am on a mission to purchase my very first Cabat.  I already decided on the Nero color, however I would want to know your opinions and thoughts on the medium Cabat. I am a petite in size (5'1"), I would love to have the mini but I know that it is discontinued.  Is the medium size not going to be too big? Also, should I go for the nappa or calf leather? 

Another thing (and I hope my last question ) I am planning my first europe trip next year, is it cheaper to buy it there? (I live in California)

(for reference, this will be my third bv purchase. i have the medium veneta and the brick bag)

TIA


----------



## blueiris

justpurse said:


> Dear fellow BV admirers,
> 
> I am on a mission to purchase my very first Cabat.  I already decided on the Nero color, however I would want to know your opinions and thoughts on the medium Cabat. I am a petite in size (5'1"), I would love to have the mini but I know that it is discontinued.  Is the medium size not going to be too big? Also, should I go for the nappa or calf leather?
> 
> Another thing (and I hope my last question ) I am planning my first europe trip next year, is it cheaper to buy it there? (I live in California)
> 
> (for reference, this will be my third bv purchase. i have the medium veneta and the brick bag)
> 
> TIA



I considered the same questions that you did--I'm 5'2".  I'm probably going to repeat myself because I remember writing down my opinions here before, but in short, the medium is a large tote, not really a "handbag" or "purse."  The mini is more of a small tote or a handbag.  So it depends on what you want.

I use my medium Cabats mostly for work, as a briefcase and as a commuter bag.  I can fit a lot in there, including work files, a sweater, a bottle of water, and a small handbag with all the stuff that would be in there.  I also use my medium Cabats for shopping and errands, but it's not the type of bag that I'd use just to go out to dinner.  I'd pick a different bag for that.  Also because the bag is so big, I always put it on the shoulder.  To me, the medium Cabat looks like luggage if I hand-carry it.  Some like to fold the sides of the bag inward, so that's an option to make it seem smaller.  I don't prefer that look on me, so I leave the sides alone to flare.

My mini Cabat can be a day to evening bag for me.  As a tote, it fits more than a small handbag would, and if I were out all day with it, I would have no qualms about taking it to a casual dinner with me.  In a pinch, I probably could use it for work because files do fit in it, but with all my other stuff, it would be a tighter fit, and I'd have to carry my handbag separately.

As for calf versus nappa, I have and like both.  I'm sure you'll find info on this topic, too.  Nappa is lighter and softer, more comfortable to carry but the bottom will cave in if you overfill the bag.  Calf is sturdier but heavier, and it might also seem somewhat bigger because  it has more structure.

I'd try on the medium nero in nappa and calf if I were you.  I've tried both on and they have different "personalities."

Have fun in Europe!  They're probably less expensive to buy in Europe if you get the VAT refunded.  I hope the boutiques you visit will have nero available when you go.


----------



## ReRe

I used my cabats for work, like a briefcase, they did not work over the shoulder for me.  The moon is heavier, but I could never get back to a smaller bag for everyday because I carried too much.  I use other smaller bags for shopping.


----------



## ReRe

Justpurse - I have seen a few mini cabats still from resellers like Malleries.


----------



## justpurse

Blueiris - your reply was very helpful. I am a working mom with three kids, so I will not have an issue carrying a big tote. Thanks so much!


----------



## justpurse

ReRe - thanks for the info. I will definitely check it out!


----------



## chungwan

blueiris said:


> I think Moon is English lamb.  I believe the finish on Moon adds weight as well.  In this case, I think the shoulder issue might be related more to the leather finish than the weight.
> 
> I don't have Moon, but I've tried it on.  I recall that it was comparable in feel to my Marcapunto Cabat in the same size (medium).  My Marcapunto is vitellino lisse,I think, and it has a lot more structure and rigidity compared to nappa.
> 
> Relating to what grietje wrote, the rolled handles of my nappa Cabat molds to my shoulder, which helps keep the bag in place.  When my Marcapunto Cabat was new, the handles seemed rigid, and they just sat at the top of my shoulder instead of molding.  I remember having to hold it in place when I first started using it.  I've had it for a few years and have used it as my commuter bag, and the handles softened a bit.  They'll never be as soft as my nappa handles, but the slipping-off-the-shoulder thing is a non-issue now.  Actually, I think having some weight in the bag helps keep it in place instead of swaying all over the place.  Your mileage may vary!


Thanks for the feedback. I think I might just need to wear it more often to "break it in" ;0) thanks!


----------



## chungwan

blueiris said:


> I considered the same questions that you did--I'm 5'2".  I'm probably going to repeat myself because I remember writing down my opinions here before, but in short, the medium is a large tote, not really a "handbag" or "purse."  The mini is more of a small tote or a handbag.  So it depends on what you want.
> 
> I use my medium Cabats mostly for work, as a briefcase and as a commuter bag.  I can fit a lot in there, including work files, a sweater, a bottle of water, and a small handbag with all the stuff that would be in there.  I also use my medium Cabats for shopping and errands, but it's not the type of bag that I'd use just to go out to dinner.  I'd pick a different bag for that.  Also because the bag is so big, I always put it on the shoulder.  To me, the medium Cabat looks like luggage if I hand-carry it.  Some like to fold the sides of the bag inward, so that's an option to make it seem smaller.  I don't prefer that look on me, so I leave the sides alone to flare.
> 
> My mini Cabat can be a day to evening bag for me.  As a tote, it fits more than a small handbag would, and if I were out all day with it, I would have no qualms about taking it to a casual dinner with me.  In a pinch, I probably could use it for work because files do fit in it, but with all my other stuff, it would be a tighter fit, and I'd have to carry my handbag separately.
> 
> As for calf versus nappa, I have and like both.  I'm sure you'll find info on this topic, too.  Nappa is lighter and softer, more comfortable to carry but the bottom will cave in if you overfill the bag.  Calf is sturdier but heavier, and it might also seem somewhat bigger because  it has more structure.
> 
> I'd try on the medium nero in nappa and calf if I were you.  I've tried both on and they have different "personalities."
> 
> Have fun in Europe!  They're probably less expensive to buy in Europe if you get the VAT refunded.  I hope the boutiques you visit will have nero available when you go.


i live in california also and sometimes get the big ticket items shipped to my in-law's in Oregon which BV doesn't store so no tax!


----------



## LT bag lady

justpurse said:


> Dear fellow BV admirers,
> 
> I am on a mission to purchase my very first Cabat.  I already decided on the Nero color, however I would want to know your opinions and thoughts on the medium Cabat. I am a petite in size (5'1"), I would love to have the mini but I know that it is discontinued.  Is the medium size not going to be too big? Also, should I go for the nappa or calf leather?
> 
> Another thing (and I hope my last question ) I am planning my first europe trip next year, is it cheaper to buy it there? (I live in California)
> 
> (for reference, this will be my third bv purchase. i have the medium veneta and the brick bag)
> 
> TIA


I'm 5'3.5" and I found the Medium too big, sold them all.  I used it mostly as a work bag to carry laptop and some files, my small laptop would slip and end up almost flat on the bottom, real pain!  I have a Mini which I use as a day bag and have used it for work, perfect no slipping!  Since the handle drop is the same on the Medium & the Mini, the Mini is perfect on the shoulder.    
Good luck!


----------



## justpurse

LT bag lady said:


> I'm 5'3.5" and I found the Medium too big, sold them all.  I used it mostly as a work bag to carry laptop and some files, my small laptop would slip and end up almost flat on the bottom, real pain!  I have a Mini which I use as a day bag and have used it for work, perfect no slipping!  Since the handle drop is the same on the Medium & the Mini, the Mini is perfect on the shoulder.
> Good luck!



Thanks LT. I would love to own a Nero Mini cabat, unfortunately it is discontinued


----------



## justpurse

chungwan said:


> i live in california also and sometimes get the big ticket items shipped to my in-law's in Oregon which BV doesn't store so no tax!


funny cause i did this when i purchased my first bv. i knew we were going to oregon so i purchased it at my local boutique and have it shipped to my hotel in oregon...i saved paying the tax lol


----------



## justpurse

Hello tpf friends,

I would like to share my very first cabat! It is the medium nero...i love it! 



Next is a family picture

Medium Shadow veneta
Edoardo brick bag
Medium Nero Cabat


----------



## MarvelGirl

justpurse, Congrats! She is lovely! Welcome to the cabat club!


----------



## Mousse

Welcome again to the BV cabat club!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

It's gorgeous! Welcome to Club Cabat!


----------



## zooba

Nice family shot!  Enjoy them all.

Sent my large out for spa treatment and expected it to be gone until November.  It's back and I'm thrilled at how gorgeous it looks.


----------



## blueiris

zooba said:


> Nice family shot!  Enjoy them all.
> 
> Sent my large out for spa treatment and expected it to be gone until November.  It's back and I'm thrilled at how gorgeous it looks.



If you can share, what did they do for your Cabat, and what was the charge, if any?  Was it done locally?  I was using my orchid Cabat the other day and was thinking that the handles have really faded with time and use.  I've been thinking of sending it for treatment or for handle replacement, but I hate to let it go--I don't have a boutique nearby, so I'd have to accomplish the maneuvers via my SA, from afar.


----------



## zooba

blueiris said:


> If you can share, what did they do for your Cabat, and what was the charge, if any?  Was it done locally?  I was using my orchid Cabat the other day and was thinking that the handles have really faded with time and use.  I've been thinking of sending it for treatment or for handle replacement, but I hate to let it go--I don't have a boutique nearby, so I'd have to accomplish the maneuvers via my SA, from afar.



Had to replace handles which was $500.  I was in Chicago for a conference and dropped it off but have shipped bags in before without any issue.  It looks like new and well worth every penny


----------



## blueiris

zooba said:


> Had to replace handles which was $500.  I was in Chicago for a conference and dropped it off but have shipped bags in before without any issue.  It looks like new and well worth every penny



Glad to read that you're pleased!  I recall another forum member was similarly pleased with her Cabat handle replacement, too.  I don't know if I'm ready to spring for that amount in repair just yet, though, because the handles on mine not all that bad right now.  The resin is still intact--it's just the color that seems faded.


----------



## amaretti

Hi,
I hope I can get some advices about the medium Cabat in calf leather.  I have tried on both the Nappa and the calf and they are beautiful !  I prefer the calf leather as it looks more structure and I like the look, but I wish it will become a bit softer over time and I can fold in the sides.  Will it happen over time ?   
For the Nappa, I like the look as it is new in the store.  But my concern is that is will become too soft over time that I don't prefer.  I have mini Cabat in goat skin 3 years ago and I love it as the stiffness is kind of in between calf and Nappa but they are not available in regular cabat anymore. 
Any pros or cons in both leather?

Thank you in advance for your advices.


----------



## annie9999

amaretti said:


> Hi,
> I hope I can get some advices about the medium Cabat in calf leather.  I have tried on both the Nappa and the calf and they are beautiful !  I prefer the calf leather as it looks more structure and I like the look, but I wish it will become a bit softer over time and I can fold in the sides.  Will it happen over time ?
> For the Nappa, I like the look as it is new in the store.  But my concern is that is will become too soft over time that I don't prefer.  I have mini Cabat in goat skin 3 years ago and I love it as the stiffness is kind of in between calf and Nappa but they are not available in regular cabat anymore.
> Any pros or cons in both leather?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your advices.


your assessments are correct.  the vachette cabat is beautiful and structured but does not really soften.  the medium will not really fold in like the nappa.  the large does fold in nicely but less as a function of softness and more as a function of size.  the downside is the medium is heavy- the large is really heavy.  the handles are also stiffer and not as comfortable on the shoulder.  
the nappa will soften and eventually puddle.  my medium nero cabat empty will lie flat.  the plus is it is soft and comfortable and drapes beautifully.  also because it is so soft it can have a very slim profile when it isn't full which is really comfortable.
hope this helps-


----------



## amaretti

annie9999 said:


> your assessments are correct.  the vachette cabat is beautiful and structured but does not really soften.  the medium will not really fold in like the nappa.  the large does fold in nicely but less as a function of softness and more as a function of size.  the downside is the medium is heavy- the large is really heavy.  the handles are also stiffer and not as comfortable on the shoulder.
> the nappa will soften and eventually puddle.  my medium nero cabat empty will lie flat.  the plus is it is soft and comfortable and drapes beautifully.  also because it is so soft it can have a very slim profile when it isn't full which is really comfortable.
> hope this helps-




Thank you annie9999.  You are right, weight is one of the concerns about vachette cabat.  I think I will get the nappa first.  I guess vachette and nappa will be different styles when they aged.  Really appreciate their craftsmanship ! &#128522;


----------



## eyaf

justpurse said:


> Dear fellow BV admirers,
> 
> I am on a mission to purchase my very first Cabat.  I already decided on the Nero color, however I would want to know your opinions and thoughts on the medium Cabat. I am a petite in size (5'1"), I would love to have the mini but I know that it is discontinued.  Is the medium size not going to be too big? Also, should I go for the nappa or calf leather?
> 
> Another thing (and I hope my last question ) I am planning my first europe trip next year, is it cheaper to buy it there? (I live in California)
> 
> (for reference, this will be my third bv purchase. i have the medium veneta and the brick bag)
> 
> TIA



I'm 5'4" and I use Medium Cabat as my everyday bag. I'm into big bags, e.g. I prefer Birkin 35 to 30, Large Veneta to Medium. 

The dimensions of the Medium Cabat might seem overwhelming, but you should try it on to feel it yourself. To me, it definitely doesn't look as bulky as similar sized bags such as Birkin 40 or BV Roma, thanks to its slouchy shape and the lack of structure.  And did I mention it's so much lighter?


----------



## theseria

Can anyone help to chip in any information on how old is cabat? Before year 2006?

Thank you~


----------



## shiba_inu

Bump.  [emoji11][emoji8][emoji6]

This thread has been neglected for over a year. I know there have been some Cabat additions since then... [emoji253] (Needs to be a Cabat emoji here.)


----------



## Mousse

'Great idea to bump this thread. Here is my large nappa Crystal cabat adorned with the matching clear rete bracelet.


----------



## Kandyroxy

Here's my girl reporting for duty today en route to Disneyland!


----------



## grietje

Striped Cabat from the SS2015 collection





I call her Banda.


----------



## diane278

My medium Peltro


----------



## Buckeyemommy

grietje said:


> Striped Cabat from the SS2015 collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call her Banda.




Love this. I need to post this wish in the fairy godmother thread.


----------



## Juda

I was told today by the BV boutique that the new direction from BV is to produce less seasonal cabats and in fewer numbers (150/250 compared to 500 and even 1000 in the past).
Are they pushing special orders cabats? Did  cabats become less popular? 
Please share your thoughts.


----------



## diane278

Juda said:


> I was told today by the BV boutique that the new direction from BV is to produce less seasonal cabats and in fewer numbers (150/250 compared to 500 and even 1000 in the past).
> Are they pushing special orders cabats? Did  cabats become less popular?
> Please share your thoughts.



Of course, I can only speculate. Perhaps they are creating a limited supply like Hermes does with Birkins & Kelly's. If the demand is greater than the supply, they can raise prices or sell them all during the current season.  It seems that there have been some cabats left over, as I have been contacted about a few from past seasons. Perhaps BV wants to increase their chances of selling out cabats at regular price. (That would be my goal, if I were running things.).


----------



## grietje

Juda said:


> I was told today by the BV boutique that the new direction from BV is to produce less seasonal cabats and in fewer numbers (150/250 compared to 500 and even 1000 in the past).
> Are they pushing special orders cabats? Did  cabats become less popular?
> Please share your thoughts.



I'm recalling a relatively recent article about BV as a brand suffering decline in market share.  I believe the Asian market in particular has taken a significant downturn. This could be in response to that as the demand may simply not be there.  I definitely don't think special orders are being pushed.


----------



## blueiris

Juda said:


> I was told today by the BV boutique that the new direction from BV is to produce less seasonal cabats and in fewer numbers (150/250 compared to 500 and even 1000 in the past).
> Are they pushing special orders cabats? Did  cabats become less popular?
> Please share your thoughts.



A BV SA told me something similar about the company starting to make the Cabats more scarce, with the idea of making them more special of a purchase for customers.  This was a few years ago, and maybe now the supply from prior years is finally depleted?  I haven't heard anything about pushing special orders, though.

I don't think Cabats have become less popular, but they have become much more expensive.  A few years ago they spiked the prices for even standard Cabats so that it became out of reach for some buyers, I think.  In the blink of an eye, it seemed like the price for medium standard nappa went from $4700 to $7000.  The prices for special edition Cabats started at $11K and way up from there.  I think demand probably dropped off for all but the Cabat lovers out there with the sudden price increases.


----------



## Juda

Thank you ladies, your explanations make perfect sense.
The two boutiques I went to were focused on SO, they weren't even interested in selling me the karung cabat that I was asking about.
They also told me that cabats are being less modeled on  catwalk and on catalogues.
My new question would be is raising price a good strategy? Because from what I was told that customers are becoming less (not more) interested in cabats.
I'm a cross road I love cabats but i reached a stage in my life where I need more formal bags.


----------



## grietje

I think raising the prices is NOT a good idea.  And if the intent to raise prices is to make it more exclusive and worth it, that will back fire. Because as much as I love the Cabat, the bottom line is that it is a very simple open woven tote.  And--this is my opinion--it's not the dressiest bag. So BV has to recognize what this bag is and is not.


----------



## blueiris

Are they planning another price increase?  My impression is that they've had to step back from that strategy.  I think it backfired on them.  As diane278 mentioned, there were a few long-past season Cabats drifting around recently.  My guess was that BV was a bit too ambitious in setting their prices for some of the special edition Cabats at $15,000 and up.  I could understand high prices for exotic skins, but these weren't....

I do really enjoy my Cabats.  The fact that it is double woven by hand makes it really special, and durable.  The style works well for me for work and weekends, and the leather inside and out has made it outlast any other tote that I've owned.

The trend is for smaller bags now, and crossbody bags, too.  I, too, am on the lookout for a smaller and dressier bag.  But I'll always need a big tote, no matter what the current trend is.  I think the Cabat is timeless.  If I didn't already consider my Cabat collection to be complete, I'd still be interested in the style.


----------



## jeune_fille

My SA friend just showed me this in Barolo, they have quite a few in their store. But I love the Barolo color! Saving for it


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Wait, a medium nappa cabat is over $7,000 now?! I paid $5,000 something for mine a few years ago and I thought that was steep. 

I guess compared to Chanel, $7,000 isn't that much given how much more work goes into a cabat. But every extra thousand makes me stop and think if I should be spending it on something else rather than a bag. Especially since BV doesn't hold its resale value in the same way Chanel and Hermes do.


----------



## GoStanford

YellowLabKiss said:


> Wait, a medium nappa cabat is over $7,000 now?! I paid $5,000 something for mine a few years ago and I thought that was steep.
> 
> I guess compared to Chanel, $7,000 isn't that much given how much more work goes into a cabat. But every extra thousand makes me stop and think if I should be spending it on something else rather than a bag. Especially since BV doesn't hold its resale value in the same way Chanel and Hermes do.


Beautiful avatar photo.  I don't have anything to add to the Cabat conversation as I'm really on the sidelines here.  But it does sound to me like we're getting perilously close to five digits for a bag, and to me that's potentially car territory - though most cars are now close to or over 20K, but anything bordering on 10K always makes me think...wow, I could buy a car for that much.


----------



## blueiris

YellowLabKiss said:


> Wait, a medium nappa cabat is over $7,000 now?! I paid $5,000 something for mine a few years ago and I thought that was steep.
> 
> I guess compared to Chanel, $7,000 isn't that much given how much more work goes into a cabat. But every extra thousand makes me stop and think if I should be spending it on something else rather than a bag. Especially since BV doesn't hold its resale value in the same way Chanel and Hermes do.



Don't quote me on the price, but that is my understanding, based on what I've read here on the forum.  The last time I bought a medium nappa Cabat was about 7-8 years ago, when the price was $4600 or so. I agree that $7000 is certainly a very steep price for a tote bag.  I really enjoy my Cabats, but I'm not in the market for another one.

I don't buy based on resale value, but I get what you're saying.  For most women I know, even spending a few hundred bucks on a leather tote bag is a splurge.  My Cabats were huge indulgences for me, so I use and enjoy them every chance I get and not feel bad about it.


----------



## GoStanford

blueiris said:


> DMy Cabats were huge indulgences for me, so I use and enjoy them every chance I get and not feel bad about it.


You shouldn't feel bad about it!  Purchases are very individual decisions, and it's great that you use and enjoy your bags.  I definitely vicariously enjoy all the bag experiences people describe and photograph.  Hey, that's why we're all on a group called PurseForum, right? 

Actually, the same holds for me when I see a nice bag or a person wearing an eye-catching outfit (whatever the price point may be).  Good style is something to enjoy and appreciate.


----------



## ksuromax

Dearest BV-ettes, i have a question to Cabat owners, how do you find the big, open top and undivided space in your cabats? Would you wish it had a closed compartment, big enough to accommodate a lot of items (not just a small pouch) during travels? Or, on the contrary, it makes it easy and handy to have a quick access to all items in your bag?
TIA


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Dearest BV-ettes, i have a question to Cabat owners, how do you find the big, open top and undivided space in your cabats? Would you wish it had a closed compartment, big enough to accommodate a lot of items (not just a small pouch) during travels? Or, on the contrary, it makes it easy and handy to have a quick access to all items in your bag?
> TIA



For me it's neither a pro or a con, it just is.  It's very convenient that it's open, and yet things can fall out especially if I'm in a hurry and hurl it into the car.  I'm in a hurry a lot but thankfully hurling is kept to a minimum.  I don't take advantage of the pouch other than to hold small things.

I think it's probably personal in that it's how secure a person likes to have their things.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> For me it's neither a pro or a con, it just is.  It's very convenient that it's open, and yet things can fall out especially if I'm in a hurry and hurl it into the car.  I'm in a hurry a lot but thankfully hurling is kept to a minimum.  I don't take advantage of the pouch other than to hold small things.
> 
> I think it's probably personal in that it's how secure a person likes to have their things.


Thanks a lot, G, appreciate your input


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Dearest BV-ettes, i have a question to Cabat owners, how do you find the big, open top and undivided space in your cabats? Would you wish it had a closed compartment, big enough to accommodate a lot of items (not just a small pouch) during travels? Or, on the contrary, it makes it easy and handy to have a quick access to all items in your bag?
> TIA



I use several additional pouches to corral my stuff when I use my cabat. But it's really no different than when I use my parachute, lido, or any other larger bag. I like the openness as it's easy for me to dive in and grab the pouch, or loose larger item, I need, such as my phone.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I use several additional pouches to corral my stuff when I use my cabat. But it's really no different than when I use my parachute, lido, or any other larger bag. I like the openness as it's easy for me to dive in and grab the pouch, or loose larger item, I need, such as my phone.


Thank you, Diane


----------



## annie9999

i consider the openness a disadvantage.  i have done all the pouches and i feel it just makes my bag heavy, gets expensive and all the pouches feels very fussy-
this is one of the reasons i found new homes for a lot of my cabats- just couldn't make them work for me.  i still love the cabat but i try to resist.
i think one of the considerations is how you want to use it- i wanted it to function in a city where security is an issue.  i did add a tie to one of my cabats that helped- i don't know if the boutiques will do this anymore.


----------



## diane278

annie9999 said:


> i consider the openness a disadvantage.  i have done all the pouches and i feel it just makes my bag heavy, gets expensive and all the pouches feels very fussy-
> this is one of the reasons i found new homes for a lot of my cabats- just couldn't make them work for me.  i still love the cabat but i try to resist.
> i think one of the considerations is how you want to use it- i wanted it to function in a city where security is an issue.  i did add a tie to one of my cabats that helped- i don't know if the boutiques will do this anymore.



I totally agree that where you are going to carry an open bag is a consideration as to how secure one might feel. I am not in a situation where I use a form of mass transportation such as BART or the subway in NYC. In places where there are crowds and I might get jostled around, I would certainly be leery of carrying a large open bag.  Actually, in those circumstances, I'd probably opt for a cross body, partially because since I'm not used to mass transit I would likely be more concerned with security.


----------



## blueiris

ksuromax said:


> Dearest BV-ettes, i have a question to Cabat owners, how do you find the big, open top and undivided space in your cabats? Would you wish it had a closed compartment, big enough to accommodate a lot of items (not just a small pouch) during travels? Or, on the contrary, it makes it easy and handy to have a quick access to all items in your bag?
> TIA



I use the medium Cabat as a commuter bag on mass transit (regional suburb-to-city train line, probably like CalTrain or MTA--not city bus or underground line).  Security is not an issue for me because the bag is on my lap the whole time.  I like the big open space because I don't have to think hard to load up my stuff (a small handbag containing my usual smaller daily essentials, water bottle, work files, iPad mini, sunglasses, etc.). When I don't use it for work, I do use lightweight zipper pouches (mesh, usually) for grouping smaller items together, like mints/lipstick, mini tissue pack, etc.  The other items like my wallet, mobile phone, and keys just swim in there, but I don't mind it.


----------



## ksuromax

blueiris said:


> I use the medium Cabat as a commuter bag on mass transit (regional suburb-to-city train line, probably like CalTrain or MTA--not city bus or underground line).  Security is not an issue for me because the bag is on my lap the whole time.  I like the big open space because I don't have to think hard to load up my stuff (a small handbag containing my usual smaller daily essentials, water bottle, work files, iPad mini, sunglasses, etc.). When I don't use it for work, I do use lightweight zipper pouches (mesh, usually) for grouping smaller items together, like mints/lipstick, mini tissue pack, etc.  The other items like my wallet, mobile phone, and keys just swim in there, but I don't mind it.


Thanks a lot, your input is very helpful, i actually see it working for me exactly this way


----------



## annie9999

It's a very personal decision. I would never be comfortable with my wallet just swimming around in my bag so I had a system of pouches and lanyards until I realized I was trying way too hard to make a more than $4,000 bag work. 
Now I frequently decide I want a birken despite not liking hand carry bags. I try to convince myself that it will be "the one" to complete my handbag collection. I don't know what is wrong with me- lol- but thankfully I come to my senses


----------



## blueiris

annie9999 said:


> It's a very personal decision. I would never be comfortable with my wallet just swimming around in my bag so I had a system of pouches and lanyards until I realized I was trying way too hard to make a more than $4,000 bag work.
> Now I frequently decide I want a birken despite not liking hand carry bags. I try to convince myself that it will be "the one" to complete my handbag collection. I don't know what is wrong with me- lol- but thankfully I come to my senses



I couldn't deal with too many pouches, either.  It just got to be inconvenient for how I use my Cabat.

OT, but definitely consider the weight factor of the Birkin, annie9999--my 35 in clemence is smaller than my medium Cabats, but it is heavy.  Although the weights are probably similar in calf Cabat and bull B, I find that my shoulder can take the weight much easier than my hand or arm.  Your experience may vary, especially if you consider a lighter leather option.  Also, my 30B is much lighter but doesn't hold as much.  But it is more secure and items don't swim in there at all.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

If you can only have one cabat, which and why?


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> If you can only have one cabat, which and why?


Medium Nero Nappa Cabat because it goes with everything, it's plain (not a trendy treatment), therefore will never go out of style.  Not that Cabats go out of style, but I feel that if one is going to spend almost $10,000 on a bag, you should be able to use it until the day you die.

Tied, IMO is the Medium Reflet Cabat. Because, well.... Reflet. Oh.Em.Gee.
*technically I feel this way about most metallics.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> If you can only have one cabat, which and why?


I agree with V0N, i'd go with a plain Nero or Atlantic (or Tourmaline) smooth leather (calf, as better shape keeping leather)
Not yet own any, but when it's time i'll get a timeless one to last forever


----------



## blueiris

BV_LC_poodle said:


> If you can only have one cabat, which and why?



I'm going to limit my answers from my own collection.  I'd go nuts if I could design my own (for free).

The sensible choice would be my calf-vachette tourmaline, size medium.  The color and very sturdy leather is making it age very well--it's truly getting better the more I use it.  It's my workhorse that I will use and enjoy for many, many years.

The sentimental choice would be my nappa orchid, size medium.  The saturated, vibrant magenta color speaks to me, and I can wear it with everything.  I don't use it as a workhorse anymore because it's just so soft now.  I've already had the handles replaced, so I'm now in preservation mode with it.  I'd never give it up.


----------



## zooba

I use a samorga liner with my cabat. Mine is old and the sides have been trained to fold in. Openness is not an issue at all. Mine is large and I love it even though I'm not using it much lately .

The Chicago bv has a  good 10 cabat from previous years and I suspect there is inventory in other stores as well. Some are breathtaking works of art but very limited in terms of actual usage


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Went to check out some cabats today. Here is a Barolo medium nappa cabat.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Went to check out some cabats today. Here is a Barolo medium nappa cabat.



It is truly beautiful.


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Went to check out some cabats today. Here is a Barolo medium nappa cabat.
> View attachment 3625621



Barolo is such an elegant color. Very appropriate for cabat.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Went to check out some cabats today. Here is a Barolo medium nappa cabat.



For some reason, the Cabat in Barolo is just breath taking.  I have seen a couple in person and it's just beautiful.  It's a terrific color for a Cabat.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> For some reason, the Cabat in Barolo is just breath taking.  I have seen a couple in person and it's just beautiful.  It's a terrific color for a Cabat.


It's a terrific colour for anything. I'm so happy i got my slipons in Barolo, they go literally with everything from white to black.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I think I might have found my first cabat. My heart skipped a beat (or two) when I saw the Barolo cabat.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I think I might have found my first cabat. My heart skipped a beat (or two) when I saw the Barolo cabat.


Nice! If I didn't have the Barolo chain tote, a Barolo Cabat might have been mine.  It's really fantastic.
Just an FYI, Tradesy has a gently used one.


----------



## blueiris

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Went to check out some cabats today. Here is a Barolo medium nappa cabat.
> View attachment 3625621



Thanks for the photo.  It's a great color!  I haven't seen barolo yet in person, but the photo makes it look appealing.  I really like the deeper colors for the Cabat.


----------



## ksuromax

i haven't been so close to owning a Cabat ever before..... just one step away....


----------



## ksuromax

I am scared and excited to say to i am joining the Premier League ....


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> I am scared and excited to say to i am joining the Premier League ....



Woo hoo!  Which one are you getting?


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Woo hoo!  Which one are you getting?


After debating and hesitating i decided to opt for Large.
and it will be a Ferrari bag...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> After debating and hesitating i decided to opt for Large.
> and it will be a Ferrari bag...


Congratulations! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congratulations! I'm so excited for you!


Thank you!! I can't tell HOW I AM EXCITED!!! So nervous!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!! I can't tell HOW I AM EXCITED!!! So nervous!!


I can understand your excitement and anxiety. I would too.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> I am scared and excited to say to i am joining the Premier League ....



Did I miss anything????


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Did I miss anything????


Not yet  reveal is yet to come ....


----------



## jeune_fille

Yes! May I join you girls? I wanna see too! Ive been drooling on this bag in a while lol. But I don't have a budget yet


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> After debating and hesitating i decided to opt for Large.
> and it will be a Ferrari bag...



Ahhh!  So excited for you!!  Did you get Barolo?  I got to see it IRL and it is just a perfect classic. Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Not yet  reveal is yet to come ....[/QUOTE


.

How long do we have to wait? I'm eager to see your new addition......


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ahhh!  So excited for you!!  Did you get Barolo?  I got to see it IRL and it is just a perfect classic. Can't wait to see yours.


no, i didn't, i was looking for an older bag/colour from safe pricing point of you. If it WORKS for me, then next will be a new one 



diane278 said:


> .
> 
> How long do we have to wait? I'm eager to see your new addition......


 It shippied yesterday morning, should be here on 21-22nd....


----------



## ksuromax

Without letting the cat out before the due i can say that having one Chanel tote which is almost the same size as Medium and it's cafskin, and it's black, i was not too excited by any Cabat with similar features, so i thought it was not the right time, but you can't stop looking, can you??? So, i left it to the fate, i thought when i see MINE, which will make me stop breathing.... and without thinking pull out the credit card and click "buy/pay" then i will get it whatever size/colour/leather it will be.....


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> After debating and hesitating i decided to opt for Large.
> and it will be a Ferrari bag...



Forgive me for asking but I'm not familiar with a Ferrari cabat. Please share pix.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> Forgive me for asking but I'm not familiar with a Ferrari cabat. Please share pix.


It will be Ferrari-like


----------



## blueiris

ksuromax said:


> It will be Ferrari-like


Oooh, is it a Spazzolato?  Whichever one you chose, I'm sure it's a stunner!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Without letting the cat out before the due i can say that having one Chanel tote which is almost the same size as Medium and it's cafskin, and it's black, i was not too excited by any Cabat with similar features, so i thought it was not the right time, but you can't stop looking, can you??? So, i left it to the fate, i thought when i see MINE, which will make me stop breathing.... and without thinking pull out the credit card and click "buy/pay" then i will get it whatever size/colour/leather it will be.....



I know what you mean. I always thought I'd get a medium but I found a good preloved one that made my heart sing and the price was amazing. It's a large and I love it. I have a neverfull that is probably closer to the dimensions of a medium. 

I'm sure yours will be amazing too. Can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## ksuromax

blueiris said:


> Oooh, is it a Spazzolato?  Whichever one you chose, I'm sure it's a stunner!


No, it's lambskin in the simplest of make, which i think in Large is the optimum option from the weight point of view.


----------



## blueiris

ksuromax said:


> No, it's lambskin in the simplest of make, which i think in Large is the optimum option from the weight point of view.



That sounds about right to me--the larger size would be heavier be have more drape, too.


----------



## Diorlvlover

zooba said:


> I use a samorga liner with my cabat. Mine is old and the sides have been trained to fold in. Openness is not an issue at all. Mine is large and I love it even though I'm not using it much lately .
> 
> The Chicago bv has a  good 10 cabat from previous years and I suspect there is inventory in other stores as well. Some are breathtaking works of art but very limited in terms of actual usage



I didn't know the Cabat was still available. I hope a few pieces are still available when I'm in Chicago during summer. Do you know which colors they have and how much is the cabat these days?


----------



## grietje

Diorlvlover said:


> I didn't know the Cabat was still available. I hope a few pieces are still available when I'm in Chicago during summer. Do you know which colors they have and how much is the cabat these days?



The Cabat is definitely still being made and is available only at the boutique. Each season BV does it's Nappa Cabat in one or more of the seasonal colors and a special treatment or skin. The medium Cabat starts at $7250. Special treatments and other skins go up from there.  Each boutique will stock a few Nappa Cabat but the special pieces and those where there are only 1-3 pieces left in the US move from store to store.  If you're eying something in particular, better to call the Chicago boutique and see if they can get a few pieces in for you.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Why do the Maroon velours and the Watteau have to show up in the market all at once?  

*head scratch*


----------



## ksuromax

OMG!!! It's here!!!! Finally!!! It's on the way from sorting facility to my post office, will be in my hands tomorrow!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> OMG!!! It's here!!!! Finally!!! It's on the way from sorting facility to my post office, will be in my hands tomorrow!!! I can't wait!!!



Yah!  Just thinking about this the other day and wondering if I missed the reveal.


----------



## BookerMoose

Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Long time lurker in the BV forum.  I just finished reading through the entire thread.....for the second time.   I have wanted to own a cabat for many years but it was out of reach until now.   I know that the mini would be perfect for me but in no longer made.  I'm hoping to find one on the resale market.  I'd also love to find a medium in one of the beautiful metallics from the past.  I have a few questions though if you don't mind.....
I'm in the US .  Should I wait to purchase a new one one a trip to Europe? None planned yet but is the savings significant?

I'm thinking of moving from a perpetually sunny place to possibly Seattle where I hear that it is misty quite often.  Would you wear your cabat in light rain or mist?  I definitely wouldn't take it out if the forecast was for heavy rain.

Any idea what colors are being offered now?
TIA


----------



## muchstuff

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Long time lurker in the BV forum.  I just finished reading through the entire thread.....for the second time.   I have wanted to own a cabat for many years but it was out of reach until now.   I know that the mini would be perfect for me but in no longer made.  I'm hoping to find one on the resale market.  I'd also love to find a medium in one of the beautiful metallics from the past.  I have a few questions though if you don't mind.....
> I'm in the US .  Should I wait to purchase a new one one a trip to Europe? None planned yet but is the savings significant?
> 
> I'm thinking of moving from a perpetually sunny place to possibly Seattle where I hear that it is misty quite often.  Would you wear your cabat in light rain or mist?  I definitely wouldn't take it out if the forecast was for heavy rain.
> 
> Any idea what colors are being offered now?
> TIA


I'm in Vancouver BC, just north of Seattle. Plan on rain. Lots of rain.  Plus mist, light rain, fog, and rain. Occasional sunny breaks. Maybe July and August. . Seriously, not called a rain forest for nothing. But oh, so beautiful and green...


----------



## grietje

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> ...Should I wait to purchase a new one one a trip to Europe? None planned yet but is the savings significant?
> 
> Would you wear your cabat in light rain or mist?  I definitely wouldn't take it out if the forecast was for heavy rain.
> 
> Any idea what colors are being offered now?
> TIA



Re buying abroad: If the dollar is strong you'll save a little as well as the VAT. But you may have to pay customs upon entry to the US.  My guess, you could save upwards of $500-1000.

The thing with buying abroad is that boutique may not have what you're looking for. If you buy locally in the US, chances are an SA can get you what you might be interested in. So you can have the SA see what's available in the US and get it transferred to your local boutique.

Re rain: I've worn my BVs in POURING rain and they've been fine.  Rain would not deter me at all from wearing one of my BVs.

Colors now:  The boutiques carry past season Cabats so you'll get a range of colros.   Barolo is there right now as is Nero.  Recent other colors include Vesuvio, Atlantic, Fraise, Eduardo (sp?) as well as Nero.  There are special skins and treatments too. As I wrote above, call a boutique and see what they have.

I shop out of the Carmel boutique and David and his team are simply wonderful. Diane shops out of Valley Fair and works with Danah who is a go getter.  Several BVettes work with specific SAs and they can recommend someone closer to you if CA is too far.

One final thought, consider gently used. The resale on a Cabat is just awful but as a buyer you can get a very good price.  It's a thought.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

muchstuff said:


> I'm in Vancouver BC, just north of Seattle. Plan on rain. Lots of rain.  Plus mist, light rain, fog, and rain. Occasional sunny breaks. Maybe July and August. . Seriously, not called a rain forest for nothing. But oh, so beautiful and green...


I'm going to be there in July for the first time.  I'm really looking forward to my trip.   The scenery just looks amazing!  So do you carry your BV on rainy days or something else?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

grietje said:


> Re buying abroad: If the dollar is strong you'll save a little as well as the VAT. But you may have to pay customs upon entry to the US.  My guess, you could save upwards of $500-1000.
> 
> The thing with buying abroad is that boutique may not have what you're looking for. If you buy locally in the US, chances are an SA can get you what you might be interested in. So you can have the SA see what's available in the US and get it transferred to your local boutique.
> 
> Re rain: I've worn my BVs in POURING rain and they've been fine.  Rain would not deter me at all from wearing one of my BVs.
> 
> Colors now:  The boutiques carry past season Cabats so you'll get a range of colros.   Barolo is there right now as is Nero.  Recent other colors include Vesuvio, Atlantic, Fraise, Eduardo (sp?) as well as Nero.  There are special skins and treatments too. As I wrote above, call a boutique and see what they have.
> 
> I shop out of the Carmel boutique and David and his team are simply wonderful. Diane shops out of Valley Fair and works with Danah who is a go getter.  Several BVettes work with specific SAs and they can recommend someone closer to you if CA is too far.
> 
> One final thought, consider gently used. The resale on a Cabat is just awful but as a buyer you can get a very good price.  It's a thought.


Thank you very much for your detailed response.  I appreciate your time.   I was in Carmel last summer and enjoyed that boutique very much.   I've been stalking the resale market but no luck yet.  I'll keep my eyes out and will definitely visit any boutiques that I find.


----------



## diane278

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you very much for your detailed response.  I appreciate your time.   I was in Carmel last summer and enjoyed that boutique very much.   I've been stalking the resale market but no luck yet.  I'll keep my eyes out and will definitely visit any boutiques that I find.



I have two cabats, both purchased on the resale market.  I always wanted one but was spooked by the investment and the lack of experience in carrying a bag that large. The first fell into my lap via a lovely fellow tpf'er and the second one appeared on a resale site while I was just cruising around.  The best part of the resale experience for me is that I now know I love the style and I got to learn that without investing more than I was comfortable with in a single bag. I've now decided that when a new cabat appears in a color I love, that I'm ready to purchase it full price.  But, for me, getting there gradually was beneficial.


----------



## ksuromax

Used my Rosso large as a sleepover carry-all bag, cannot be any more happy!! Such a great bag!


----------



## V0N1B2

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I'm going to be there in July for the first time.  I'm really looking forward to my trip.   The scenery just looks amazing!  So do you carry your BV on rainy days or something else?


I remember your thread from the Travel Subforum - have you got everything sorted out?
There are several of us here from the Pacific Northwest area and if we didn't carry BV in the rain, we'd never carry it at all.   The only real concern about specifically carrying a Cabat in the rain is the openness of the bag. I think you would have more damage to the contents inside rather than the actual leather itself. I've carried many BVs in the rain (including exotics) and have never encountered any issues with them once they've dried on their own. Now I wouldn't intentionally carry one unprotected in a downpour, but I'm rarely not within an arm's reach of an umbrella.
Check out the new Bottega Boutique in Bellevue if you have a chance.


----------



## muchstuff

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I'm going to be there in July for the first time.  I'm really looking forward to my trip.   The scenery just looks amazing!  So do you carry your BV on rainy days or something else?



I carry my BVs and my Bals no matter what the weather. That said, I do buy pre-loved...but I'd do the same with a new bag I suspect. Quite a few of my pre-loved bags look almost new. In Vancouver if you waited for good weather to carry a beloved bag you wouldn't see it often . Wishing you good weather for your trip here, so far we're still pretty much waiting to dry out a little...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

V0N1B2 said:


> I remember your thread from the Travel Subforum - have you got everything sorted out?
> There are several of us here from the Pacific Northwest area and if we didn't carry BV in the rain, we'd never carry it at all.   The only real concern about specifically carrying a Cabat in the rain is the openness of the bag. I think you would have more damage to the contents inside rather than the actual leather itself. I've carried many BVs in the rain (including exotics) and have never encountered any issues with them once they've dried on their own. Now I wouldn't intentionally carry one unprotected in a downpour, but I'm rarely not within an arm's reach of an umbrella.
> Check out the new Bottega Boutique in Bellevue if you have a chance.


Thanks for the reply.  We've planned to fly into Seattle, rent a car and drive straight to Vancouver.  Keep the car for a day or two, stay in Vancouver 4 nights, go to Victoria for 2 nights, then Seattle for 3 nights.   We plan on a mix of hiking, walking, shopping and foot massages!   Any advice or does that sound reasonable?
I will definitely try to visit the boutique there.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

muchstuff said:


> I carry my BVs and my Bals no matter what the weather. That said, I do buy pre-loved...but I'd do the same with a new bag I suspect. Quite a few of my pre-loved bags look almost new. In Vancouver if you waited for good weather to carry a beloved bag you wouldn't see it often . Wishing you good weather for your trip here, so far we're still pretty much waiting to dry out a little...


Thank you for the reply.  I'm happy to hear you carry it in bad weather.   It's funny.....I'm looking for a place to move from Sunny Florida and I'm considering the Pacific Northwest.   It's sounds a little crazy but I'm concerned that I'll be able to carry my beloved bags wherever I choose to move.  And I always check to see if my favorite stores are located there.  Good shopping is a must!


----------



## V0N1B2

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks for the reply.  We've planned to fly into Seattle, rent a car and drive straight to Vancouver.  Keep the car for a day or two, stay in Vancouver 4 nights, go to Victoria for 2 nights, then Seattle for 3 nights.   We plan on a mix of hiking, walking, shopping and foot massages!   Any advice or does that sound reasonable?
> I will definitely try to visit the boutique there.


I think so.  All three are very walkable cities - Seattle having the most hills. Timeframe sounds reasonable. I'm assuming you've got the car for the entire trip and you're taking the ferry back to Seattle from Victoria?

Please feel free to send me a pm if you want any advice for any of the cities re: hotels, places to eat, shop, hike, walk, etc.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I have two cabats, both purchased on the resale market.  I always wanted one but was spooked by the investment and the lack of experience in carrying a bag that large. The first fell into my lap via a lovely fellow tpf'er and the second one appeared on a resale site while I was just cruising around.  The best part of the resale experience for me is that I now know I love the style and I got to learn that without investing more than I was comfortable with in a single bag. I've now decided that when a new cabat appears in a color I love, that I'm ready to purchase it full price.  But, for me, getting there gradually was beneficial.



Two? The Peltro and ...? Did I miss your reveal?


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Two? The Peltro and ...? Did I miss your reveal?



Well.....I didn't do one yet.  Dragging my feet as usual. I'll try to post something tomorrow. I've become a major procrastinator.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Well.....I didn't do one yet.  Dragging my feet as usual. I'll try to post something tomorrow. I've become a major procrastinator.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks for the reply.  We've planned to fly into Seattle, rent a car and drive straight to Vancouver.  Keep the car for a day or two, stay in Vancouver 4 nights, go to Victoria for 2 nights, then Seattle for 3 nights.   We plan on a mix of hiking, walking, shopping and foot massages!   Any advice or does that sound reasonable?
> I will definitely try to visit the boutique there.



This sounds lovely. Have a fabulous time. 

I live in Ohio where the weather is unpredictable and a fair amount of rain. I carry my BVs rain or shine.


----------



## diane278

I should preface this reveal by saying that I never expected to purchase a Barolo cabat. However, I noticed that my Gigolo Red clutch went with nearly everything in my closet and that color borders on Barolo.  In the past year, I have been purchasing more navy, khaki, and of course, gray clothing. I finally realized that a contrasting neutral would be a good addition and then stumbled across this bag online.


It is in great condition, being a year old, with a tiny spot on the bottom and a bit of rubbing on one handle. I may send it off to Modern Leather eventually, since BV_LV Poodle got such great results with her experience there.  But, I don't seem to do much quickly these days.  These photos were taken indoors with my iPad and I did not use a color balancer to adjust for the "warm" tint that my iPad and phone seem to add.
I have tried to show it with several combinations, but again, the photos are more yellow than irl.  During the summer, I wear washed linen tunics and dresses almost exclusively due to the _hotter than h**l_ climate here. But I just realized I didn't include those photos. 


Gray suede jacket, navy tunic, khaki linen pants and Merlot Vans.
Surprise, surprise....I have been wearing more sneakers than TOM's. I know. It's a crazy thing! 
(I ordered the Barolo velvet slippers but my feet weren't happy in them.)


Navy top and tan linen maxi skirt.


Long gray tunic and white jeans. Looking at this photo, I'd probably wear gray or navy Vans with this outfit.
So this is why I ventured into new territory.  After struggling for several years to find a BV blue that would work with most of my blues, I now realize that I probably should have been looking for a complementary color all along.  This bag won't go with everything, of course, but I figure that my peltro cabat and nuvolato tote can round things out.
I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I should preface this reveal by saying that I never expected to purchase a Barolo cabat. However, I noticed that my Gigolo Red clutch went with nearly everything in my closet and that color borders on Barolo.  In the past year, I have been purchasing more navy, khaki, and of course, gray clothing. I finally realized that a contrasting neutral would be a good addition and then stumbled across this bag online.
> View attachment 3698731
> 
> It is in great condition, being a year old, with a tiny spot on the bottom and a bit of rubbing on one handle. I may send it off to Modern Leather eventually, since BV_LV Poodle got such great results with her experience there.  But, I don't seem to do much quickly these days.  These photos were taken indoors with my iPad and I did not use a color balancer to adjust for the "warm" tint that my iPad and phone seem to add.
> I have tried to show it with several combinations, but again, the photos are more yellow than irl.  During the summer, I wear washed linen tunics and dresses almost exclusively due to the _hotter than h**l_ climate here.
> View attachment 3698734
> 
> Gray suede jacket, navy tunic, khaki linen pants and Merlot Vans.
> Surprise, surprise....I have been wearing more sneakers than TOM's. I know. It's a crazy thing!
> (I ordered the Barolo velvet slippers but my feet weren't happy in them.)
> View attachment 3698737
> 
> Navy top and tan linen maxi skirt.
> View attachment 3698738
> 
> Long gray tunic and white jeans. Looking at this photo, I'd probably wear gray or navy Vans with this outfit.
> So this is why I ventured into new territory.  After struggling for several years to find a BV blue that would work with most of my blues, I now realize that I probably should have been looking for a complementary color all along.  This bag won't go with everything, of course, but I figure that my peltro cabat and nuvolato tote can round things out.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.


It's incredibly beautiful!! Great score, Diane!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> I should preface this reveal by saying that I never expected to purchase a Barolo cabat. However, I noticed that my Gigolo Red clutch went with nearly everything in my closet and that color borders on Barolo.  In the past year, I have been purchasing more navy, khaki, and of course, gray clothing. I finally realized that a contrasting neutral would be a good addition and then stumbled across this bag online.
> View attachment 3698731
> 
> It is in great condition, being a year old, with a tiny spot on the bottom and a bit of rubbing on one handle. I may send it off to Modern Leather eventually, since BV_LV Poodle got such great results with her experience there.  But, I don't seem to do much quickly these days.  These photos were taken indoors with my iPad and I did not use a color balancer to adjust for the "warm" tint that my iPad and phone seem to add.
> I have tried to show it with several combinations, but again, the photos are more yellow than irl.  During the summer, I wear washed linen tunics and dresses almost exclusively due to the _hotter than h**l_ climate here.
> View attachment 3698734
> 
> Gray suede jacket, navy tunic, khaki linen pants and Merlot Vans.
> Surprise, surprise....I have been wearing more sneakers than TOM's. I know. It's a crazy thing!
> (I ordered the Barolo velvet slippers but my feet weren't happy in them.)
> View attachment 3698737
> 
> Navy top and tan linen maxi skirt.
> View attachment 3698738
> 
> Long gray tunic and white jeans. Looking at this photo, I'd probably wear gray or navy Vans with this outfit.
> So this is why I ventured into new territory.  After struggling for several years to find a BV blue that would work with most of my blues, I now realize that I probably should have been looking for a complementary color all along.  This bag won't go with everything, of course, but I figure that my peltro cabat and nuvolato tote can round things out.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.



This color/bag combination is timeless. I can't believe I've yet to get anything in Barolo. Well done Diane!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Beautiful! I was very tempted by the Barolo cabat too. Well, not just the cabat... I want many items in the color. 

I have sent a few items to ML and have only had great success. Wonderful experience!  Just mention the year and the color and they can restore the color nicely.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> After struggling for several years to find a BV blue that would work with most of my blues, I now realize that I probably should have been looking for a complementary color all along.  This bag won't go with everything, of course, but I figure that my peltro cabat and nuvolato tote can round things out.


I think you're absolutely right, it's the perfect complimentary colour for you.
Congrats Diane, it's really lovely.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> It's incredibly beautiful!! Great score, Diane!! Enjoy!!





Buckeyemommy said:


> This color/bag combination is timeless. I can't believe I've yet to get anything in Barolo. Well done Diane!





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Beautiful! I was very tempted by the Barolo cabat too. Well, not just the cabat... I want many items in the color.
> 
> I have sent a few items to ML and have only had great success. Wonderful experience!  Just mention the year and the color and they can restore the color nicely.



Thank you! The members on this forum are a great source of inspiration. I was on the fence about it when Grietje finally told me to pull the trigger.  I have to say that having a couple of fellow BVettes who I can go to for advice is extremely helpful.  I think it's also a lesson for me to be open to changes that I stumble upon.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I think you're absolutely right, it's the perfect complimentary colour for you.
> Congrats Diane, it's really lovely.


 Perfect for travel!


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have sent a few items to ML and have only had great success. Wonderful experience!  Just mention the year and the color and they can restore the color nicely.


Me, too.


----------



## blueiris

diane278 said:


> I should preface this reveal by saying that I never expected to purchase a Barolo cabat. However, I noticed that my Gigolo Red clutch went with nearly everything in my closet and that color borders on Barolo.  In the past year, I have been purchasing more navy, khaki, and of course, gray clothing. I finally realized that a contrasting neutral would be a good addition and then stumbled across this bag online.



I think you made an excellent choice, diane278!  It sounds like you've found your go-to color.  It took me a while to find "my" colors for bags--ones that would look good on me without needing to color-match with clothing, where the color just stands on its own.  Thanks for the inspiration photos, and enjoy your Barolo Cabat!


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> I should preface this reveal by saying that I never expected to purchase a Barolo cabat. However, I noticed that my Gigolo Red clutch went with nearly everything in my closet and that color borders on Barolo.  In the past year, I have been purchasing more navy, khaki, and of course, gray clothing. I finally realized that a contrasting neutral would be a good addition and then stumbled across this bag online.
> View attachment 3698731
> 
> It is in great condition, being a year old, with a tiny spot on the bottom and a bit of rubbing on one handle. I may send it off to Modern Leather eventually, since BV_LV Poodle got such great results with her experience there.  But, I don't seem to do much quickly these days.  These photos were taken indoors with my iPad and I did not use a color balancer to adjust for the "warm" tint that my iPad and phone seem to add.
> I have tried to show it with several combinations, but again, the photos are more yellow than irl.  During the summer, I wear washed linen tunics and dresses almost exclusively due to the _hotter than h**l_ climate here. But I just realized I didn't include those photos.
> View attachment 3698734
> 
> Gray suede jacket, navy tunic, khaki linen pants and Merlot Vans.
> Surprise, surprise....I have been wearing more sneakers than TOM's. I know. It's a crazy thing!
> (I ordered the Barolo velvet slippers but my feet weren't happy in them.)
> View attachment 3698737
> 
> Navy top and tan linen maxi skirt.
> View attachment 3698738
> 
> Long gray tunic and white jeans. Looking at this photo, I'd probably wear gray or navy Vans with this outfit.
> So this is why I ventured into new territory.  After struggling for several years to find a BV blue that would work with most of my blues, I now realize that I probably should have been looking for a complementary color all along.  This bag won't go with everything, of course, but I figure that my peltro cabat and nuvolato tote can round things out.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> 
> 
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.


 Diane,  the colour is outstanding and co-ordinates very nicely with your wardrobe, enjoy.


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> I should preface this reveal by saying that I never expected to purchase a Barolo cabat. However, I noticed that my Gigolo Red clutch went with nearly everything in my closet and that color borders on Barolo.  In the past year, I have been purchasing more navy, khaki, and of course, gray clothing. I finally realized that a contrasting neutral would be a good addition and then stumbled across this bag online.
> View attachment 3698731
> 
> It is in great condition, being a year old, with a tiny spot on the bottom and a bit of rubbing on one handle. I may send it off to Modern Leather eventually, since BV_LV Poodle got such great results with her experience there.  But, I don't seem to do much quickly these days.  These photos were taken indoors with my iPad and I did not use a color balancer to adjust for the "warm" tint that my iPad and phone seem to add.
> I have tried to show it with several combinations, but again, the photos are more yellow than irl.  During the summer, I wear washed linen tunics and dresses almost exclusively due to the _hotter than h**l_ climate here. But I just realized I didn't include those photos.
> View attachment 3698734
> 
> Gray suede jacket, navy tunic, khaki linen pants and Merlot Vans.
> Surprise, surprise....I have been wearing more sneakers than TOM's. I know. It's a crazy thing!
> (I ordered the Barolo velvet slippers but my feet weren't happy in them.)
> View attachment 3698737
> 
> Navy top and tan linen maxi skirt.
> View attachment 3698738
> 
> Long gray tunic and white jeans. Looking at this photo, I'd probably wear gray or navy Vans with this outfit.
> So this is why I ventured into new territory.  After struggling for several years to find a BV blue that would work with most of my blues, I now realize that I probably should have been looking for a complementary color all along.  This bag won't go with everything, of course, but I figure that my peltro cabat and nuvolato tote can round things out.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.


Beautiful  I want one too


----------



## LLANeedle

Diane, it's perfect.  It does go with everything........enjoy!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Diane, it is a great purchase!   Enjoy using that beautiful Barolo cabat.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

V0N1B2 said:


> I think so.  All three are very walkable cities - Seattle having the most hills. Timeframe sounds reasonable. I'm assuming you've got the car for the entire trip and you're taking the ferry back to Seattle from Victoria?
> 
> Please feel free to send me a pm if you want any advice for any of the cities re: hotels, places to eat, shop, hike, walk, etc.


Thanks so much for the offer of advice.  I did try to pm you but for some reason it wouldn't send.  Would you mind sending me a PM?


----------



## V0N1B2

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks so much for the offer of advice.  I did try to pm you but for some reason it wouldn't send.  Would you mind sending me a PM?


Sent.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I never expected to purchase a Barolo cabat.



Diane, Barolo is truly stunning in the cabat. The color is so versatile. I recall really liking the color when I saw it in the small Olimpia. I used to own a tote and sneakers in the same shade and they do go with most outfits. Congrats on your purchase. I think you made all of us want something in Barolo now.


----------



## diane278

Thank you, my friends. I carried it today.  and will probably carry it again tomorrow!


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I should preface this reveal by saying that I never expected to purchase a Barolo cabat. However, I noticed that my Gigolo Red clutch went with nearly everything in my closet and that color borders on Barolo.  In the past year, I have been purchasing more navy, khaki, and of course, gray clothing. I finally realized that a contrasting neutral would be a good addition and then stumbled across this bag online.
> View attachment 3698731
> 
> It is in great condition, being a year old, with a tiny spot on the bottom and a bit of rubbing on one handle. I may send it off to Modern Leather eventually, since BV_LV Poodle got such great results with her experience there.  But, I don't seem to do much quickly these days.  These photos were taken indoors with my iPad and I did not use a color balancer to adjust for the "warm" tint that my iPad and phone seem to add.
> I have tried to show it with several combinations, but again, the photos are more yellow than irl.  During the summer, I wear washed linen tunics and dresses almost exclusively due to the _hotter than h**l_ climate here. But I just realized I didn't include those photos.
> View attachment 3698734
> 
> Gray suede jacket, navy tunic, khaki linen pants and Merlot Vans.
> Surprise, surprise....I have been wearing more sneakers than TOM's. I know. It's a crazy thing!
> (I ordered the Barolo velvet slippers but my feet weren't happy in them.)
> View attachment 3698737
> 
> Navy top and tan linen maxi skirt.
> View attachment 3698738
> 
> Long gray tunic and white jeans. Looking at this photo, I'd probably wear gray or navy Vans with this outfit.
> So this is why I ventured into new territory.  After struggling for several years to find a BV blue that would work with most of my blues, I now realize that I probably should have been looking for a complementary color all along.  This bag won't go with everything, of course, but I figure that my peltro cabat and nuvolato tote can round things out.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.


Sigh...not a style I've ever thought I could carry but it is so beautiful...I do think barolo is a go with every neutral colour, simply gorgeous.


----------



## tenKrat

diane278 said:


> I should preface this reveal by saying that I never expected to purchase a Barolo cabat. However, I noticed that my Gigolo Red clutch went with nearly everything in my closet and that color borders on Barolo.  In the past year, I have been purchasing more navy, khaki, and of course, gray clothing. I finally realized that a contrasting neutral would be a good addition and then stumbled across this bag online.
> View attachment 3698731
> 
> It is in great condition, being a year old, with a tiny spot on the bottom and a bit of rubbing on one handle. I may send it off to Modern Leather eventually, since BV_LV Poodle got such great results with her experience there.  But, I don't seem to do much quickly these days.  These photos were taken indoors with my iPad and I did not use a color balancer to adjust for the "warm" tint that my iPad and phone seem to add.
> I have tried to show it with several combinations, but again, the photos are more yellow than irl.  During the summer, I wear washed linen tunics and dresses almost exclusively due to the _hotter than h**l_ climate here. But I just realized I didn't include those photos.
> View attachment 3698734
> 
> Gray suede jacket, navy tunic, khaki linen pants and Merlot Vans.
> Surprise, surprise....I have been wearing more sneakers than TOM's. I know. It's a crazy thing!
> (I ordered the Barolo velvet slippers but my feet weren't happy in them.)
> View attachment 3698737
> 
> Navy top and tan linen maxi skirt.
> View attachment 3698738
> 
> Long gray tunic and white jeans. Looking at this photo, I'd probably wear gray or navy Vans with this outfit.
> So this is why I ventured into new territory.  After struggling for several years to find a BV blue that would work with most of my blues, I now realize that I probably should have been looking for a complementary color all along.  This bag won't go with everything, of course, but I figure that my peltro cabat and nuvolato tote can round things out.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.
> I am NOT going to buy a Barolo pillow bag.


I was lucky to see the Barolo
Cabat in person, and it is fabulous. It really does match perfectly with your wardrobe. Congratulations on your brand new Cabat, @diane278!


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Sigh...not a style I've ever thought I could carry but it is so beautiful...I do think barolo is a go with every neutral colour, simply gorgeous.





tenKrat said:


> I was lucky to see the Barolo
> Cabat in person, and it is fabulous. It really does match perfectly with your wardrobe. Congratulations on your brand new Cabat, @diane278!



 At first, I thought a cabat resembled a travel tote. In those days, I was drawn to the medium veneta. But I gradually ventured into new territory, thanks in large part to what I learned from BVettes on this forum.  In my early days, I didn't know about the resale market and never thought I'd be lucky enough to have a cabat of my own. I've been very fortunate.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Sooo excited to share my lovely find. Introducing new to me medium Shadow cabat. Stumbled across this by accident!  And from a fellow tPFer, an added bonus. 

Thanks Blueiris![emoji6]
	

		
			
		

		
	





The color is really hard to capture. I wanted to wait until I could get a good photo in the sun, but we haven't seen much of him lately.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sooo excited to share my lovely find. Introducing new to me medium Shadow cabat.



The medium size looks perfect. I can see it can already fit quite a lot. Is Shadow a chameleon color too? I can see some grey, taupe and a hint of very light brown? Very versatile color, I think. Congrats on your find!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> The medium size looks perfect. I can see it can already fit quite a lot. Is Shadow a chameleon color too? I can see some grey, taupe and a hint of very light brown? Very versatile color, I think. Congrats on your find!



Thanks. Loving it. It does seem to have hints of all those colors.  Sometimes it looks so gray. What I love about BV colors!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sooo excited to share my lovely find. Introducing new to me medium Shadow cabat. Stumbled across this by accident!  And from a fellow tPFer, an added bonus.
> 
> Thanks Blueiris![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709933
> View attachment 3709934
> 
> 
> The color is really hard to capture. I wanted to wait until I could get a good photo in the sun, but we haven't seen much of him lately.


yaaay!!!! what a great score!!  looks great, what leather is it? Calf?


----------



## blueiris

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sooo excited to share my lovely find. Introducing new to me medium Shadow cabat. Stumbled across this by accident!  And from a fellow tPFer, an added bonus.
> 
> Thanks Blueiris![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709933
> View attachment 3709934
> 
> 
> The color is really hard to capture. I wanted to wait until I could get a good photo in the sun, but we haven't seen much of him lately.



Woo hoo!  Awesome action photo--thanks for sharing it with us.  Enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## Michele26

Hello Everyone! I have two Cabats, the Barolo, Nappa, (lambskin), 200 made. The Nero Karung/Ayers, 9 made for the US.

I have to take pictures, BBL!


----------



## Michele26

Both of these were presents from my DH for my birthday and Christmas in 2016.


----------



## indiaink

Michele26 said:


> Both of these were presents from my DH for my birthday and Christmas in 2016.
> View attachment 3715772
> View attachment 3715773
> View attachment 3715774
> View attachment 3715775


I'm assuming the Karung/Ayers is stiffer - which one of these beauties do you find yourself reaching for more often? Has the Barolo softened into a puddle yet?


----------



## ksuromax

Michele26 said:


> Both of these were presents from my DH for my birthday and Christmas in 2016.
> View attachment 3715772
> View attachment 3715773
> View attachment 3715774
> View attachment 3715775


Absolutely stellar both!!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Michele26 said:


> Both of these were presents from my DH for my birthday and Christmas in 2016.
> View attachment 3715772
> View attachment 3715773
> View attachment 3715774
> View attachment 3715775



Ahhhh, that ayers Nero....[emoji173]️


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I saw that Tourmaline Karung here. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Michele26

indiaink said:


> I'm assuming the Karung/Ayers is stiffer - which one of these beauties do you find yourself reaching for more often? Has the Barolo softened into a puddle yet?



Both haven't been used more than twice, and yes, the Karung/Ayers is stiffer.   It was very sweet that my DH went to the BV Boutique where we live and worked with the SA to find gorgeous bags.


----------



## Michele26

ksuromax said:


> Absolutely stellar both!!!!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Ahhhh, that ayers Nero....[emoji173]️





BV_LC_poodle said:


> I saw that Tourmaline Karung here. It's gorgeous!



Thank you, ladies.


----------



## J.T.

Hi Everyone

I am a looooong time reader but this is my FIRST EVER post. I simply had to share some fantastic pics from BV in Rome and also hope Its ok if I use it as an opertunity to introduce myself and share my quest that has led me to the cabat 

I am a guy that fell In love with fashion and BV in 2007 after accidentally stumbling across some pics from their SS 2007 show.

I have since built a modest collection of BV accessories, a couple of shoes and the "crown jewel"; a soft calf intrecciato messenger bag. 

While I love the cross body, I have found myself gravitating towards tote bags (and lately backpacks) as I simply find these better for my back (AND I tend to carry around wAAay too much crap so the "portable trash can model" suits me a lot better 

In the tote family I have a Mulberry limited edition Brynmore tote that I love, and a Mismo MS Flair tote in ballistic nylon that I use for bad weather. 
(For those of you not familiar with Mismo, it is a Danish design I can highly recommend checking out - their MS shopper tote was actually my first ever designer bag that sparked an obsession with bags that has only grown over the years.) 

However, lately I have also been caught up in the idea 'decluttering' more specifically the idea of "less is more"; Buying quality that you can keep for years, repair if needed, rather than going for fashion/seasonal 'throwaway' pieces. 

This has led to my quest to find that ONE bag. Not literally ONE as I still rotate bags, and choose according to weather, activity + functionality, but I would like to limit it to less than the little I have.

I know what I want by now to suit most situations:
- A tote style, 
- slouch but a sturdy base, (feet would be a bonus)
- easy access, but still secure (zip pocket of some sort and ability to "folds shut", 
- preferably option to carry over shoulder if necessary to have hands free
- durability (living in Scandinavia this is a must)
- suitable for work (I don't tend to carry bags on weekends unless I'm going somewhere on a trip, or maybe when shopping)
- I don't care what others think And admire men that can pull off women's bags. With that said, for me, it should still be a gender neutral bag.

I have been particularly caught up with Hermes and Bottega Veneta lately as they represent to me the ultimate quality when looking for a long term investment which I plan to save up to over the next 2-3 years.
(Other contenders have been the Fendi men's peekaboo and just recently the new Saint Laurant SDJ souple men's duffle)

But the Cabat from BV and the HAC or Birkin 40cm froM Hermes have particularly held poll position (fendi close up there)

Starting with the Hermes....
While I love the durability and investment value (resale value) of the Hermes, I just find that they would be too heavy, too hard to come by, and don't fit my lifestyle. The HAC is great but I'm not that tall and I would prefer an east west tote over the usual north south. So that's why the Birkin has caught my allure.

Either way I am probably far too casual and don't live a "Birkin lifestyle" I.e I use public transport, go for drinks aw at the local dive (more often than not, spill beer all over myself), I carry my lunch in my bag, throw groceries (nothing liquid or raw meat) in my bag, carry laptops, gym clothes in it etc,  
Don't get me wrong, i do still baby my bags to some extent like  for example I hardly ever put them on the floor, I make sure they are stored well, I don't overstuff them to the point the handles could get damaged, I don't like other people touching them, and worst if they take a hit or take a scuff I die a little bit on the inside....it passes... but you know what I mean right? 

In my most humble opinion I also find Hermes pieces a tad overpriced. But the Cabat is a close second with a lot worse resale value.
Then again... can you really put a price on happiness?   And  they wouldn't be luxury goods if everyone could buy the in the supermarket.....a fabulous, wonderful supermarket.... 

My friends and family are very down to earth and they do think that I am absolutely mad (read batsh*t crazy) for even thinking about such an expensive bag, but I think it's equally mad when my bf wants to spend thousands on a new tv we don't need, or my brother buys a motorcycle, or friends spend silly money on "boat accessories" etc.
In the end we can't judge because everyone is spending their own money, and it's not for others to decide what's reasonable or how to do it.

Phewww fingers cramping up...Long post here...

So narrowing it down I am increasingly feeling that "the one"  may be the Cabat.
(While the Fendi also is a fantastic bag and the guys over in the Fendi Fellas thread got me to thinking about it again...A LoT... I still need something with a bit more slouch and with a lighter weight.

I was initially set on the uomo cabat but I could literally cross the Atlantic In that one... HUUUGE, like it's just too big...I'm far to short to carry a bag of that size. 
When I first tried it, it even got me thinking if a medium cabat would be more suitable (I'm 174cm tall) and while it looks ok, it also borders women's bag (which it is) and i just don't think I can pull it off. Even the BV SAs have tried hard to guide me in the direction of the large....
And see this is where I am torn when it comes to the bag in vachette - it's the bag that would suit all my needs the most BUT compared to nappa it's just way too heavy and I would feel like I'm carrying around a loaded duffle bag even when empty. I don't lack arm strength but I would have issues with putting unnecessary strain on my back. 
Unfortunately i only have had the chance to play around with a size large cabat in nappa in the old size and was unsure about the shape but I am still more inclined to think it would be much better suited for me....

THEN again I also had the chance to try the Karung/croc men's cabat from S/S 2017 and fell in love. However, while it ticked ALL boxes and more, the price tag (and size) of a small car, (a cool €17000) it is just not something I could ever justify at this stage in my life or be comfortable carrying for that matter...but MY GOD it was absolutely gorgeous.

I have attached some pics from BV Rome (and London a few years back) to judge for yourselves and invite your commments and thoughts on the cabat for men, the cabat as THE bag, and any other advice you may have for me on my quest 

/James

Karung/Croc




Large Vachette




Medium




Large nappa



Peekaboo



Ps
I had emailed BV to get an update on pricing and measurements of the cabat so I am posting them below 

They confirm that the Cabat has new measurement:
Medium: h 33 x l 45 x w 20 cm
Large: h 40 x l 48 x w 25 cm
Men (calf): h 35 x l 50 x w 22 cm

Handle drop dimension:
Medium: 18 cm
Large: 20 cm
Men (calf): 18 cm

Pricing
Cabat Medium Nappa €6500
Cabat Large Nappa/Vachette €7200
Cabat Maxi Men Vachette €8000


----------



## V0N1B2

Welcome @J.T. (James) 
I think the Cabat is a great piece for men whether it's the "Men's Cabat" or the regular one in either size. It's a very unisex style and compliments both casual and more formal lifestyles.


----------



## blueiris

Welcome, J.T.!

Thanks for the photos.  I think the Cabat looks good on you, but so does the Fendi.  The styles have very different vibes, so I think it just comes down to your preferences and capacity requirements, and which bag will be the most usable for you.

I use a vachette or other calf Cabat on a regular basis for work.  Functionality-wise, it just works for me.  Yes, they're heavy bags.  I am a petite 158cm, and I thought the weight of the medium vachette Cabat would ruin my shoulder, but I'm used to it now.  The vachette withstands the rigors of being a workhorse bag on public transit for me.  I don't need to baby it, as I probably would with an exotic skin Cabat.  My nappa Cabat has softened so much with use that it will sag in the base when filled, so although I love it and love how lightweight it is, I save it for weekends now.

Good luck finding the right bag for you.


----------



## ksuromax

J.T. said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Medium
> View attachment 3722042
> View attachment 3722043


Hello James!  
i like how the Black (?) Medium looks on you best! 
Fendi looks good, too, but imo it's a bit too dressy, and would suit the office/formal occasions more, while a darker Cabat will be perfect for literally any place and any time. 
i personally have one (so far) and it's Large, and i use it when i need to carry a lot, which is not happening every day. 
if your daily stuff is oversized (laptop, lunchbox, etc) then probably Large will be a better option for you. 
Did you try to consign both sizes from a store with good return policy, so you can check and decide without hesitation and doubts and without actually spending a fortune? (that's how i tried Medium  )
good luck deciding and welcome!


----------



## J.T.

Thank you for your warm welcomes and input. 

@ksuromax, 
Yes its black. Thank you! Its actully the size and colour that I've found the easiest to get hold of. (And it's the most affordable one) 
I like the look of it when ist handheld but would have liked a bit more depth/sinkhole (or is it called hight, and it barely fits over my shoulder,  but I am guessing it might hold its shape a bit better then the large nappa?

@blueiris, 
I too love the work horse qualities of the vachette which is why I am so torn. It would also suit te Scandinavian climate a lot better. The vachette in medium I have found to small on me and not tall enough. 

Damn BV for making the nappa so irresistible. 

The Fendi is beautiful but I would go for the small which (I am holding) and I'm just missing enough space to double it as a travel bag (despite I travel very Light at all times) so at that size I would much rather invest in the BV men's envelope briefcase (which I am also eyeing [emoji85]

@V0N1B2 
Thank you, I too find The cabat very unisex super functional bag


----------



## ksuromax

J.T. said:


> Thank you for your warm welcomes and input.
> 
> @ksuromax,
> Yes its black. Thank you! Its actully the size and colour that I've found the easiest to get hold of. (And it's the most affordable one)
> I like the look of it when ist handheld but would have liked a bit more depth/sinkhole (or is it called hight, and it barely fits over my shoulder,  but I am guessing it might hold its shape a bit better then the large nappa?


i tend to agree with you, mine folds in the middle by itself if not filled fully, and there's no way it will stand up when empty! 
that's exactly why i didn't keep the Medium, i felt that lack of depth, which i have in my Large, but self-folding doesn't bug me - it's never carried empty...


----------



## grietje

Hi James!
Based on the photos I like the proportion of the medium on you but in black. So if you go medium, I'd suggest Nero or something dark--do look at tourmaline if you get a chance to locate one.  But if you opt for a lighter color, say a brown or olive, the, if I was buying for you, I'd buy a large in that color.  The lighter shade works better with your build in a large.

I don't have a vachette Cabat so cannot speak to the weight.  But with Napa, when a Cabat gets loaded it can be quite uncomfortable so reducing any weight is a good goal.  Sizing is very personal. I am about 179cm and found the large to be too large for me but several bvettes like that size.  So that is what feels and looks right to you.  I will say that color will play a big role in works.

Finally, don't push the Cabat.  I sense you want it to work but this is a big purchase and should feel right. You'll find that perfect bag.  Just give it time and while I am a huge BV fan, if it's not BV, so be it.


----------



## J.T.

I find the whole self folding to be a big plus but I think I will try to find a store where I can try the large and medium nappa side by side and the large vachette again. Decisions decisions. I have looked and consignment as you suggested but I really like brand new stuff just a thing I have. But the savings to be made are VERY tempting ....


----------



## ksuromax

J.T. said:


> I find the whole self folding to be a big plus but I think I will try to find a store where I can try the large and medium nappa side by side and the large vachette again. Decisions decisions. I have looked and consignment as you suggested but I really like brand new stuff just a thing I have. But the savings to be made are VERY tempting ....


It does not necessarily mean to be a purchase, you can try, return back, and keep THE EXPERIENCE


----------



## J.T.

grietje said:


> Hi James!
> Based on the photos I like the proportion of the medium on you but in black. So if you go medium, I'd suggest Nero or something dark--do look at tourmaline if you get a chance to locate one.  But if you opt for a lighter color, say a brown or olive, the, if I was buying for you, I'd buy a large in that color.  The lighter shade works better with your build in a large.
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice @grietje
> Actually the medium on the pic is a Nero so might just be the lighting.
> 
> My all time favourite BV colour is light tourmaline. A cabat large or medium nappa I can imagine would look fantastic in that shade.
> 
> Anyone here on the forum have one to show pics of?
> 
> I don't have a vachette Cabat so cannot speak to the weight.  But with Napa, when a Cabat gets loaded it can be quite uncomfortable so reducing any weight is a good goal.  Sizing is very personal. I am about 179cm and found the large to be too large for me but several bvettes like that size.  So that is what feels and looks right to you.  I will say that color will play a big role in works.
> 
> Finally, don't push the Cabat.  I sense you want it to work but this is a big purchase and should feel right. You'll find that perfect bag.  Just give it time and while I am a huge BV fan, if it's not BV, so be it.



I really value your last advice. It is indeed a huge investment for me so I do want to get it right. So far Cabat is the bag that has ticked most boxes but agree one never know what jumps at one. But BV has for a very long time been the brand that has appealed to me the most. I don't always like their (men's) seasonal pieces but as it goes for classic they always hit it on the mark


----------



## J.T.

Sorry everyone I am still figuring out the whole quoting/reply thing so I accidentally put half my reply in @grietje's quote sorry about that


----------



## news2me

Hi James, this is such a great dilemma to have. When I was looking to purchase my first (and for this moment the only one) cabat I found the entire process of selecting the right model/color so exciting and adventurous. I hope to go through this experience again soon. Now, to add to the advises you've already received.
I very much support everything grietje said but want to add a couple of my own thoughts.  I personally, and I know this may not be a sensible idea, would go for the special edition Karung/Croc tricolor cabat (Sergent/Nero/not sure about the correct name for the brown).  If necessary, I would save for this or another bag in a similar treatment. Here is why: 1) this is a truly unique and exquisite bag; 2) it is not as heavy as a large vachette cabat; 3) it will keep its shape (karung doesn't soften as much as nappa or calf leather); 4) snake skin is more durable and less prone to fading and fraying; 5) it may even be more water resistant than other types of leather (this is what I was told by a BV sales person).  And finally this is such a chic stylish bag but masculine at the same time. From the modeling shots you posted this is the absolute winner for me. 

Having said all this,  I can only add that do take your time in selecting the right bag, do not rush.  When you make up your mind but the bag you want is not available in your local store, a SA should be able to locate it in other boutiques and transfer it, even from abroad.


----------



## grietje

To James: Our News noticed what I did.  The karung Cabat looked absolutely amazing on you. That's what I meant about a lighter color. It was the right proportion and right color.


----------



## J.T.

news2me said:


> Hi James, this is such a great dilemma to have. When I was looking to purchase my first (and for this moment the only one) cabat I found the entire process of selecting the right model/color so exciting and adventurous. I hope to go through this experience again soon. Now, to add to the advises you've already received.
> I very much support everything grietje said but want to add a couple of my own thoughts.  I personally, and I know this may not be a sensible idea, would go for the special edition Karung/Croc tricolor cabat (Sergent/Nero/not sure about the correct name for the brown).  If necessary, I would save for this or another bag in a similar treatment. Here is why: 1) this is a truly unique and exquisite bag; 2) it is not as heavy as a large vachette cabat; 3) it will keep its shape (karung doesn't soften as much as nappa or calf leather); 4) snake skin is more durable and less prone to fading and fraying; 5) it may even be more water resistant than other types of leather (this is what I was told by a BV sales person).  And finally this is such a chic stylish bag but masculine at the same time. From the modeling shots you posted this is the absolute winner for me.
> 
> Having said all this,  I can only add that do take your time in selecting the right bag, do not rush.  When you make up your mind but the bag you want is not available in your local store, a SA should be able to locate it in other boutiques and transfer it, even from abroad.



The Karung/croc was indeed so beautiful! And yes Oh sooo light [emoji4] The SA was also telling me the exact same things about how durable it was. And it did tick every box but the price though [emoji85] but I am actually more worried about any future (many years ahead) repair or refurbishing of such a rare bag?



grietje said:


> To James: Our News noticed what I did.  The karung Cabat looked absolutely amazing on you. That's what I meant about a lighter color. It was the right proportion and right color.



Thank you so much. I also felt this was perfect to hold and liked the size even though it was on the large side. 
But pictures don't even do this bag justice just how beautiful it was. The inside pouch was croc aswell, just stunning....


----------



## blueiris

Wow, my SAs have told me that keep karung and croc pieces away from water, because water mars the surface.  I'm pretty sure we all were so advised by the BV Manager who coordinated our karung special order Stretch Knot.  I know that I have to keep my gator bracelets away from water because they will show water spots, and I had thought that croc was similar.

I agree that the skins are durable in the sense of being sturdy for how light they are.  The skins probably wouldn't show wear easily.  But I wouldn't use an exotic piece as a workhorse in inclement weather--not at that price, anyway.  Perhaps I am overly cautious, though.  It does look good on you, OP.


----------



## J.T.

blueiris said:


> Wow, my SAs have told me that keep karung and croc pieces away from water, because water mars the surface.  I'm pretty sure we all were so advised by the BV Manager who coordinated our karung special order Stretch Knot.  I know that I have to keep my gator bracelets away from water because they will show water spots, and I had thought that croc was similar.
> 
> I agree that the skins are durable in the sense of being sturdy for how light they are.  The skins probably wouldn't show wear easily.  But I wouldn't use an exotic piece as a workhorse in inclement weather--not at that price, anyway.  Perhaps I am overly cautious, though.  It does look good on you, OP.



I agree about the croc bit, but on the cabat in the pic it's only the handles and inside pouch that was croc and the rest in [emoji216] 

The SA was really pushing the durability of Karung but I does create confusion.

Anyone with a Karung cabat that wants to chime in and share their hands on experience ?


----------



## news2me

I think that water repellent qualities of Karung leather may vary with the treatment. I have a karung cabat in metallic treatment and it looks that it should be able to handle wet weather conditions well. I didn' t have a chance to carry it in the rain but it does get regularly exposed to the dense San Francisco fog which can be compared to a light drizzle.

I, by no means, am an expert on exotic skins and have only one piece in my possession and so far wouldn't categorize it as delicate or high maintenance. Somewhere on this forum there is a thread about different skins and their characteristics and I remember reading that Karung scores pretty high in terms of durability.  Hopefully, someone with more knowledge in reptile skins is reading this topic and could chime in.


----------



## J.T.

news2me said:


> I think that water repellent qualities of Karung leather may vary with the treatment. I have a karung cabat in metallic treatment and it looks that it should be able to handle wet weather conditions well. I didn' t have a chance to carry it in the rain but it does get regularly exposed to the dense San Francisco fog which can be compared to a light drizzle.
> 
> I, by no means, am an expert on exotic skins and have only one piece in my possession and so far wouldn't categorize it as delicate or high maintenance. Somewhere on this forum there is a thread about different skins and their characteristics and I remember reading that Karung scores pretty high in terms of durability.  Hopefully, someone with more knowledge in reptile skins is reading this topic and could chime in.



@news2me - I just saw the the pic of your Karung Tourmaline Cabat. [emoji7] Beautiful!


----------



## J.T.

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sooo excited to share my lovely find. Introducing new to me medium Shadow cabat. Stumbled across this by accident!  And from a fellow tPFer, an added bonus.
> 
> Thanks Blueiris![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709933
> View attachment 3709934
> 
> 
> The color is really hard to capture. I wanted to wait until I could get a good photo in the sun, but we haven't seen much of him lately.



Looks so Great and Like it can for loads. Can I ask what leather it is?


----------



## Michele26

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sooo excited to share my lovely find. Introducing new to me medium Shadow cabat. Stumbled across this by accident!  And from a fellow tPFer, an added bonus.
> 
> Thanks Blueiris![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709933
> View attachment 3709934
> 
> 
> The color is really hard to capture. I wanted to wait until I could get a good photo in the sun, but we haven't seen much of him lately.


I love this color it goes with everything.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sooo excited to share my lovely find. Introducing new to me medium Shadow cabat. Stumbled across this by accident!  And from a fellow tPFer, an added bonus.
> 
> Thanks Blueiris![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709933
> View attachment 3709934
> 
> 
> The color is really hard to capture. I wanted to wait until I could get a good photo in the sun, but we haven't seen much of him lately.


How do you like the Medium??? 
i am as close to getting my second Cabat, as never before...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> How do you like the Medium???
> i am as close to getting my second Cabat, as never before...



Love it. Great all purpose size. Still holds quite a lot (laptop and more) but can easily be used as an everyday bag/tote. I think there's a legitimate need for both medium and large in ones collection. [emoji5]

I see you are getting a peltro. OMG so jealous. [emoji173]️Next to the moon, I think this would be my favorite. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love it. Great all purpose size. Still holds quite a lot (laptop and more) but can easily be used as an everyday bag/tote. I think there's a legitimate need for both medium and large in ones collection. [emoji5]
> 
> I see you are getting a peltro. OMG so jealous. [emoji173]️Next to the moon, I think this would be my favorite. Can't wait to see it.


Thank you! 
Yeeeey!!!!! Me too!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro medium


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Peltro medium


Congrats, how are you liking it so far?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, how are you liking it so far?


I like the look a LOT!!  sides are a bit low, it would make perfect size if they were 2 cm higher. But this is fully compensated by her beauty!  
if i need a bigger bag, i have my large Rosso


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I like the look a LOT!!  sides are a bit low, it would make perfect size if they were 2 cm higher. But this is fully compensated by her beauty!
> if i need a bigger bag, i have my large Rosso


So this is the regular sized cabat? Correct?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> So this is the regular sized cabat? Correct?


Yes, it's Medium


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> I like the look a LOT!!  sides are a bit low, it would make perfect size if they were 2 cm higher. But this is fully compensated by her beauty!
> if i need a bigger bag, i have my large Rosso



I have the old size medium (like your Peltro) as well as the new size medium. I agree the old medium is a bit more shallow and has a more east/west shape. The newer proportion is deeper-- probably that 2cm you are looking for!  In fact, the new medium feels quite a bit bigger than the old medium perhaps because of the deepness and the slightly longer handle.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I have the old size medium (like your Peltro) as well as the new size medium. I agree the old medium is a bit more shallow and has a more east/west shape. The newer proportion is deeper-- probably that 2cm you are looking for!  In fact, the new medium feels quite a bit bigger than the old medium perhaps because of the deepness and the slightly longer handle.


Yup, that would be a perfect medium - Peltro in new medium dimensions  
but you can't have it all, can you?? 
I knew the size, i tried it some time ago in a different, dull/muted purple (can't remember the name) and it didn't do it for me. 
I wanted Peltro, i got it. No disappointment at all, i just know what it's like and i accept it.


----------



## indiaink

I'm still working on my Nero Mini Cabat Restoration (hopefully, reveal later today) but let me tell you: For anybody who has an older Cabat (or any BV) with any kind of edge-coating cracking or loss, I can't recommend Vernis Edge Paint (made in France) enough.  It comes in many colors, and it's freaking remarkable stuff. If you want further info just PM me, I don't want to fill up the thread with 'restoration' tips. I just had to give this stuff a shout-out, though - it's made a 10-year-old much-used Cabat look like a new one, swear-to-god. I used Tandy Leather's Stainless Steel Edge Paddle to apply. Oh - and I bought the Vernis through Rocky Mountain Leather Supply (rmleathersupply.com).

@ksuromax, you wanna move that Peltro right on over to Minnesota, feel free!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I'm still working on my Nero Mini Cabat Restoration (hopefully, reveal later today) but let me tell you: For anybody who has an older Cabat (or any BV) with any kind of edge-coating cracking or loss, I can't recommend Vernis Edge Paint (made in France) enough.  It comes in many colors, and it's freaking remarkable stuff. If you want further info just PM me, I don't want to fill up the thread with 'restoration' tips. I just had to give this stuff a shout-out, though - it's made a 10-year-old much-used Cabat look like a new one, swear-go-god. I used Tandy Leather's Stainless Steel Edge Paddle to apply. Oh - and I bought the Vernis through Rocky Mountain Leather Supply (rmleathersupply.com).
> 
> @ksuromax, you wanna move that Peltro right on over to Minnesota, feel free!


Only if i need restoration  but considering what terrific shape she is in, i reckon this is not gonna happen any time soon!! 

Will pm you, thanks a lot


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I'm still working on my Nero Mini Cabat Restoration (hopefully, reveal later today) but let me tell you: For anybody who has an older Cabat (or any BV) with any kind of edge-coating cracking or loss, I can't recommend Vernis Edge Paint (made in France) enough.  It comes in many colors, and it's freaking remarkable stuff. If you want further info just PM me, I don't want to fill up the thread with 'restoration' tips. I just had to give this stuff a shout-out, though - it's made a 10-year-old much-used Cabat look like a new one, swear-to-god. I used Tandy Leather's Stainless Steel Edge Paddle to apply. Oh - and I bought the Vernis through Rocky Mountain Leather Supply (rmleathersupply.com).
> 
> @ksuromax, you wanna move that Peltro right on over to Minnesota, feel free!


ooops  
i 'may not start a conversation' with you


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> ooops
> i 'may not start a conversation' with you


Silly checkbox! It is now 'checked' so you can talk to me. I always thought it ought that I could start conversations but not the other way around!


----------



## indiaink

Fully restored Asian (Mini) Nero Cabat (2007), new to the family. I like this bag so much it may be the ONLY one in the family eventually... don't wanna put too much pressure on her, though ...


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Fully restored Asian (Mini) Nero Cabat (2007), new to the family. I like this bag so much it may be the ONLY one in the family eventually... don't wanna put too much pressure on her, though ...
> 
> View attachment 3756855


I'm in love.


----------



## LLANeedle

India, you did a fabulous job!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Fully restored Asian (Mini) Nero Cabat (2007), new to the family. I like this bag so much it may be the ONLY one in the family eventually... don't wanna put too much pressure on her, though ...
> 
> View attachment 3756855


I am wondering if BV themselves would do anything close to what you've done!!!


----------



## indiaink

LLANeedle said:


> India, you did a fabulous job!


Thank you.



ksuromax said:


> I am wondering if BV themselves would do anything close to what you've done!!!


I thank you, but yes - much better - they would have replaced the handles!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I thank you, but yes - much better - they would have replaced the handles!


Ha! If you had spare handles you would have done so too! 
But what you did to those holes is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Ha! If you had spare handles you would have done so too!
> But what you did to those holes is absolutely amazing!!!


 Thank you. I still don't know what I did, it just worked. LOL.


----------



## diane278

I have been dealing with the hot weather by complaining and shopping online.  As usual, I started with buying books. Then I innocently started surfing resale sites. I was looking for Quetsche and found a baseball cervo and a large cervo loop. I would have jumped on the loop but now that its being made in the smaller size, I hesitated. 

And then this happened: Quetsche cabat.  Limited Edition 2013.  #216/1000. I missed this color in 2013 somehow, but it wouldn't have mattered because in 2013, I was focused on medium venetas, which I don't really carry anymore.  Even at 4 years old, this bag still stands up on its own. It has more body than the 2016 Barolo I got awhile back. 

Look at all those nodini's! And I didn't have to even buy a pillow bag to get them...


Outside on a rock:


Quetsche is a difficult color to capture. It looks taupe here, doesn't it?



Not sure what happened here. I have no idea why it looks sort of blue. Probably an inept photographer. 


The stock photo which is much better at showing the color than I could capture.


----------



## indiaink

Oooo ooo oo!!! I've been watching this lovely, so glad one of us snatched her up!!!  Congratulations!  Damned heat, anyway!



diane278 said:


> I have been dealing with the hot weather by complaining and shopping online.  As usual, I started with buying books. Then I innocently started surfing resale sites. I was looking for Quetsche and found a baseball cervo and a large cervo loop. I would have jumped on the loop but now that its being made in the smaller size, I hesitated.
> 
> And then this happened: Quetsche cabat.  Limited Edition 2013.  #216/1000. I missed this color in 2013 somehow, but it wouldn't have mattered because in 2013, I was focused on medium venetas, which I don't really carry anymore.  Even at 4 years old, this bag still stands up on its own. It has more body than the 2016 Barolo I got awhile back.
> 
> Look at all those nodini's! And I didn't have to even buy a pillow bag to get them...
> View attachment 3760289
> 
> Outside on a rock:
> View attachment 3760291
> 
> Quetsche is a difficult color to capture. It looks taupe here, doesn't it?
> View attachment 3760292
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened here. I have no idea why it looks sort of blue. Probably an inept photographer.
> View attachment 3760293
> 
> The stock photo which is much better at showing the color than I could capture.
> View attachment 3760294


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> I have been dealing with the hot weather by complaining and shopping online.  As usual, I started with buying books. Then I innocently started surfing resale sites. I was looking for Quetsche and found a baseball cervo and a large cervo loop. I would have jumped on the loop but now that its being made in the smaller size, I hesitated.
> 
> And then this happened: Quetsche cabat.  Limited Edition 2013.  #216/1000. I missed this color in 2013 somehow, but it wouldn't have mattered because in 2013, I was focused on medium venetas, which I don't really carry anymore.  Even at 4 years old, this bag still stands up on its own. It has more body than the 2016 Barolo I got awhile back.
> 
> Look at all those nodini's! And I didn't have to even buy a pillow bag to get them...
> View attachment 3760289
> 
> Outside on a rock:
> View attachment 3760291
> 
> Quetsche is a difficult color to capture. It looks taupe here, doesn't it?
> View attachment 3760292
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened here. I have no idea why it looks sort of blue. Probably an inept photographer.
> View attachment 3760293
> 
> The stock photo which is much better at showing the color than I could capture.
> View attachment 3760294


As indiaink mentioned , so glad you snatched it up, it wasn't listed more than a week, I think.
Truly a beautiful cabat to add to your collection.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I have been dealing with the hot weather by complaining and shopping online.  As usual, I started with buying books. Then I innocently started surfing resale sites. I was looking for Quetsche and found a baseball cervo and a large cervo loop. I would have jumped on the loop but now that its being made in the smaller size, I hesitated.
> 
> And then this happened: Quetsche cabat.  Limited Edition 2013.  #216/1000. I missed this color in 2013 somehow, but it wouldn't have mattered because in 2013, I was focused on medium venetas, which I don't really carry anymore.  Even at 4 years old, this bag still stands up on its own. It has more body than the 2016 Barolo I got awhile back.
> 
> Look at all those nodini's! And I didn't have to even buy a pillow bag to get them...
> View attachment 3760289
> 
> Outside on a rock:
> View attachment 3760291
> 
> Quetsche is a difficult color to capture. It looks taupe here, doesn't it?
> View attachment 3760292
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened here. I have no idea why it looks sort of blue. Probably an inept photographer.
> View attachment 3760293
> 
> The stock photo which is much better at showing the color than I could capture.
> View attachment 3760294


Unsurpassed exquisitness!!! Absolutely stunning!! Well snatched, Diane!! Congrats!!


----------



## Mousse

Diane: That cabat is fabulous. I love the texture. Quetsche is a very versatile color and a true BV chameleon. It works year round. I have the quetsche Cervo Hobo. I think I'll carry it tomorrow with my Argento Zip Wallet.


----------



## dottiebbb

That's a gorgeous cabat! The nodini detail looks great. What's the story with those, a limited edition release?


----------



## diane278

dottiebbb said:


> That's a gorgeous cabat! The nodini detail looks great. What's the story with those, a limited edition release?


Yes. It was a limited edition treatment. You can tell by the numbers on the pouch. This was 216/1000.


----------



## indiaink

dottiebbb said:


> That's a gorgeous cabat! The nodini detail looks great. What's the story with those, a limited edition release?


Dottie, all Cabats are limited edition releases - each year only a specific number are made, and initially only sold through the BV boutique.


----------



## indiaink




----------



## Buckeyemommy

I saw this too![emoji12]. Sooo glad you snatched it. The heat and humidity is getting to me too. Lol

I had a pyramid in this color. By far the most chameleon color I've had. Could not capture the true hue. It is stunning.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Quetsche cabat



What a stunning color Diane! I am so glad you got it. We can all get to see it from time to time through you now. [emoji106]


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> I saw this too![emoji12]. Sooo glad you snatched it. The heat and humidity is getting to me too. Lol
> I had a pyramid in this color. By far the most chameleon color I've had. Could not capture the true hue. It is stunning.





frenziedhandbag said:


> What a stunning color Diane! I am so glad you got it. We can all get to see it from time to time through you now. [emoji106]



As soon as I saw it, I knew it was inevitable. I think it's going to be a good bag for me. It can hold all my essentials as I head to Ban Island.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> As soon as I saw it, I knew it was inevitable. I think it's going to be a good bag for me. It can hold all my essentials as I head to Ban Island.


I hope Quetsche comes back someday. I like how much of a chameleon color it is. You have a companion on Ban Island. I just parked myself there yesterday, after my new bag arrived. It is not quite as big enough as the cabat to hold all my essentials but I can bring along the cervo baseball for the misc others.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I hope Quetsche comes back someday. I like how much of a chameleon color it is. You have a companion on Ban Island. I just parked myself there yesterday, after my new bag arrived. It is not quite as big enough as the cabat to hold all my essentials but I can bring along the cervo baseball for the misc others.


What did you get??


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Yes. It was a limited edition treatment. You can tell by the numbers on the pouch. This was 216/1000.


Not as limited, as our Peltro babies, those were made only 300  
Which number is your Peltro?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> What did you get??


A color that you also own, a chameleon but in yet another "leap of faith" style for me (perfect for quite a lot of BVettes here though). In the midst of taking photos and will share soonest possible.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> View attachment 3760655


Oh jeez...


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> A color that you also own, a chameleon but in yet another "leap of faith" style for me (perfect for quite a lot of BVettes here though). In the midst of taking photos and will share soonest possible.


oh, my... Canard?? Pillow??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> oh, my... Canard?? Pillow??


Very good guess! [emoji106] You nailed one half of the answer correct. [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]  I am sure you are going to BINGO on the next guess. [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

My #101


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very good guess! [emoji106] You nailed one half of the answer correct. [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]  I am sure you are going to BINGO on the next guess. [emoji16]


so, it's a Pillow 
then it must be Glicine


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> A color that you also own, a chameleon but in yet another "leap of faith" style for me (perfect for quite a lot of BVettes here though). In the midst of taking photos and will share soonest possible.


hold on, i don't have Glicine, then it must be Canard, but what style?....


----------



## ksuromax

ok, no more OT rambling  will patiently wait for your reveal


----------



## allanrvj

J.T. said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am a looooong time reader but this is my FIRST EVER post. I simply had to share some fantastic pics from BV in Rome and also hope Its ok if I use it as an opertunity to introduce myself and share my quest that has led me to the cabat
> 
> I am a guy that fell In love with fashion and BV in 2007 after accidentally stumbling across some pics from their SS 2007 show.
> 
> I have since built a modest collection of BV accessories, a couple of shoes and the "crown jewel"; a soft calf intrecciato messenger bag.
> 
> While I love the cross body, I have found myself gravitating towards tote bags (and lately backpacks) as I simply find these better for my back (AND I tend to carry around wAAay too much crap so the "portable trash can model" suits me a lot better
> 
> In the tote family I have a Mulberry limited edition Brynmore tote that I love, and a Mismo MS Flair tote in ballistic nylon that I use for bad weather.
> (For those of you not familiar with Mismo, it is a Danish design I can highly recommend checking out - their MS shopper tote was actually my first ever designer bag that sparked an obsession with bags that has only grown over the years.)
> 
> However, lately I have also been caught up in the idea 'decluttering' more specifically the idea of "less is more"; Buying quality that you can keep for years, repair if needed, rather than going for fashion/seasonal 'throwaway' pieces.
> 
> This has led to my quest to find that ONE bag. Not literally ONE as I still rotate bags, and choose according to weather, activity + functionality, but I would like to limit it to less than the little I have.
> 
> I know what I want by now to suit most situations:
> - A tote style,
> - slouch but a sturdy base, (feet would be a bonus)
> - easy access, but still secure (zip pocket of some sort and ability to "folds shut",
> - preferably option to carry over shoulder if necessary to have hands free
> - durability (living in Scandinavia this is a must)
> - suitable for work (I don't tend to carry bags on weekends unless I'm going somewhere on a trip, or maybe when shopping)
> - I don't care what others think And admire men that can pull off women's bags. With that said, for me, it should still be a gender neutral bag.
> 
> I have been particularly caught up with Hermes and Bottega Veneta lately as they represent to me the ultimate quality when looking for a long term investment which I plan to save up to over the next 2-3 years.
> (Other contenders have been the Fendi men's peekaboo and just recently the new Saint Laurant SDJ souple men's duffle)
> 
> But the Cabat from BV and the HAC or Birkin 40cm froM Hermes have particularly held poll position (fendi close up there)
> 
> Starting with the Hermes....
> While I love the durability and investment value (resale value) of the Hermes, I just find that they would be too heavy, too hard to come by, and don't fit my lifestyle. The HAC is great but I'm not that tall and I would prefer an east west tote over the usual north south. So that's why the Birkin has caught my allure.
> 
> Either way I am probably far too casual and don't live a "Birkin lifestyle" I.e I use public transport, go for drinks aw at the local dive (more often than not, spill beer all over myself), I carry my lunch in my bag, throw groceries (nothing liquid or raw meat) in my bag, carry laptops, gym clothes in it etc,
> Don't get me wrong, i do still baby my bags to some extent like  for example I hardly ever put them on the floor, I make sure they are stored well, I don't overstuff them to the point the handles could get damaged, I don't like other people touching them, and worst if they take a hit or take a scuff I die a little bit on the inside....it passes... but you know what I mean right?
> 
> In my most humble opinion I also find Hermes pieces a tad overpriced. But the Cabat is a close second with a lot worse resale value.
> Then again... can you really put a price on happiness?   And  they wouldn't be luxury goods if everyone could buy the in the supermarket.....a fabulous, wonderful supermarket....
> 
> My friends and family are very down to earth and they do think that I am absolutely mad (read batsh*t crazy) for even thinking about such an expensive bag, but I think it's equally mad when my bf wants to spend thousands on a new tv we don't need, or my brother buys a motorcycle, or friends spend silly money on "boat accessories" etc.
> In the end we can't judge because everyone is spending their own money, and it's not for others to decide what's reasonable or how to do it.
> 
> Phewww fingers cramping up...Long post here...
> 
> So narrowing it down I am increasingly feeling that "the one"  may be the Cabat.
> (While the Fendi also is a fantastic bag and the guys over in the Fendi Fellas thread got me to thinking about it again...A LoT... I still need something with a bit more slouch and with a lighter weight.
> 
> I was initially set on the uomo cabat but I could literally cross the Atlantic In that one... HUUUGE, like it's just too big...I'm far to short to carry a bag of that size.
> When I first tried it, it even got me thinking if a medium cabat would be more suitable (I'm 174cm tall) and while it looks ok, it also borders women's bag (which it is) and i just don't think I can pull it off. Even the BV SAs have tried hard to guide me in the direction of the large....
> And see this is where I am torn when it comes to the bag in vachette - it's the bag that would suit all my needs the most BUT compared to nappa it's just way too heavy and I would feel like I'm carrying around a loaded duffle bag even when empty. I don't lack arm strength but I would have issues with putting unnecessary strain on my back.
> Unfortunately i only have had the chance to play around with a size large cabat in nappa in the old size and was unsure about the shape but I am still more inclined to think it would be much better suited for me....
> 
> THEN again I also had the chance to try the Karung/croc men's cabat from S/S 2017 and fell in love. However, while it ticked ALL boxes and more, the price tag (and size) of a small car, (a cool €17000) it is just not something I could ever justify at this stage in my life or be comfortable carrying for that matter...but MY GOD it was absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I have attached some pics from BV Rome (and London a few years back) to judge for yourselves and invite your commments and thoughts on the cabat for men, the cabat as THE bag, and any other advice you may have for me on my quest
> 
> /James
> 
> Karung/Croc
> View attachment 3722037
> View attachment 3722038
> 
> 
> Large Vachette
> View attachment 3722040
> View attachment 3722041
> 
> 
> Medium
> View attachment 3722042
> View attachment 3722043
> 
> 
> Large nappa
> View attachment 3722051
> 
> 
> Peekaboo
> View attachment 3722052
> 
> 
> Ps
> I had emailed BV to get an update on pricing and measurements of the cabat so I am posting them below
> 
> They confirm that the Cabat has new measurement:
> Medium: h 33 x l 45 x w 20 cm
> Large: h 40 x l 48 x w 25 cm
> Men (calf): h 35 x l 50 x w 22 cm
> 
> Handle drop dimension:
> Medium: 18 cm
> Large: 20 cm
> Men (calf): 18 cm
> 
> Pricing
> Cabat Medium Nappa €6500
> Cabat Large Nappa/Vachette €7200
> Cabat Maxi Men Vachette €8000


I knew I'd find you here if I just go back a few pages 
Apologies if I kept pushing H on you. I didn't know how much you liked the Cabat and how it sort of fits to your lifestyle. I get it now. Looking forward to your reveal someday.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> ok, no more OT rambling  will patiently wait for your reveal


Considering you have a variety of colors, I am already super impressed that you got Canard correct. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Considering you have a variety of colors, I am already super impressed that you got Canard correct. [emoji106]


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> I have been dealing with the hot weather by complaining and shopping online.  As usual, I started with buying books. Then I innocently started surfing resale sites. I was looking for Quetsche and found a baseball cervo and a large cervo loop. I would have jumped on the loop but now that its being made in the smaller size, I hesitated.
> 
> And then this happened: Quetsche cabat.  Limited Edition 2013.  #216/1000. I missed this color in 2013 somehow, but it wouldn't have mattered because in 2013, I was focused on medium venetas, which I don't really carry anymore.  Even at 4 years old, this bag still stands up on its own. It has more body than the 2016 Barolo I got awhile back.
> 
> Look at all those nodini's! And I didn't have to even buy a pillow bag to get them...
> View attachment 3760289
> 
> Outside on a rock:
> View attachment 3760291
> 
> Quetsche is a difficult color to capture. It looks taupe here, doesn't it?
> View attachment 3760292
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened here. I have no idea why it looks sort of blue. Probably an inept photographer.
> View attachment 3760293
> 
> The stock photo which is much better at showing the color than I could capture.
> View attachment 3760294


I spotted it too.  Glad it made its way to someone we know instead of some stanger!  Lol


----------



## blueiris

diane278 said:


> And then this happened: Quetsche cabat.
> 
> Look at all those nodini's! And I didn't have to even buy a pillow bag to get them...
> View attachment 3760289



Fantastic find, and in great condition!  I tried this on while on vacation that year, and it really is a special color and leather treatment.  Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> My #101



Mine is #42.  I found a simple silver gray scarf that I use to cover my stuff.  She came out of the closet to have her photo taken.......


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Mine is #42.  I found a simple silver gray scarf that I use to cover my stuff.  She came out of the closet to have her photo taken.......
> 
> View attachment 3761213


Squeezy hugs  to a twinnie!!


----------



## J.T.

allanrvj said:


> I knew I'd find you here if I just go back a few pages
> Apologies if I kept pushing H on you. I didn't know how much you liked the Cabat and how it sort of fits to your lifestyle. I get it now. Looking forward to your reveal someday.



Hehehe don't I think you guys are giving great perspective on things., as have all the lovely women on this thread.

But yes the Cabat is a phenomenal bag


----------



## V0N1B2

dottiebbb said:


> That's a gorgeous cabat! The nodini detail looks great. What's the story with those, a limited edition release?


If you're asking what I think you're asking, then yes. The Nodini Cabat was the special seasonal Cabat done for Fall 2013 along with the Nappa Lana Cabat.  The Nodini Cabats were available in Quetsche and Nero only.
So in addition to the regular offerings for the Cabat in selected seasonal colours, they offered two special treatments, as they often do.  Much like how the Nappa Velours Cabat was offered the year before in three (?) seasonal colours.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I have been dealing with the hot weather by complaining and shopping online.  As usual, I started with buying books. Then I innocently started surfing resale sites. I was looking for Quetsche and found a baseball cervo and a large cervo loop. I would have jumped on the loop but now that its being made in the smaller size, I hesitated.
> 
> And then this happened: Quetsche cabat.  Limited Edition 2013.  #216/1000. I missed this color in 2013 somehow, but it wouldn't have mattered because in 2013, I was focused on medium venetas, which I don't really carry anymore.  Even at 4 years old, this bag still stands up on its own. It has more body than the 2016 Barolo I got awhile back.
> 
> Look at all those nodini's! And I didn't have to even buy a pillow bag to get them...
> View attachment 3760289
> 
> Outside on a rock:
> View attachment 3760291
> 
> Quetsche is a difficult color to capture. It looks taupe here, doesn't it?
> View attachment 3760292
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened here. I have no idea why it looks sort of blue. Probably an inept photographer.
> View attachment 3760293
> 
> The stock photo which is much better at showing the color than I could capture.
> View attachment 3760294


Congrats on your third Cabat, Diane.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Congrats on your third Cabat, Diane.


Thanks!  I've been very fortunate.  Grietje called the Quetsche my version of black, since I don't have a single black bag. I think she's right. It may come to Vegas....


----------



## dottiebbb

V0N1B2 said:


> If you're asking what I think you're asking, then yes. The Nodini Cabat was the special seasonal Cabat done for Fall 2013 along with the Nappa Lana Cabat.  The Nodini Cabats were available in Quetsche and Nero only.
> So in addition to the regular offerings for the Cabat in selected seasonal colours, they offered two special treatments, as they often do.  Much like how the Nappa Velours Cabat was offered the year before in three (?) seasonal colours.


Yes, I guess special edition is what I should have asked. Thanks so much for the detailed info!


----------



## grietje

This is one of this season's special Cabat.  Made from calf leather so a bit heavier and stiffer. Note the croc handles.  I think it's a similar treatment to that which was done with Moon. 11,000 Euros--about 12K US.


ETA:  Urg!  Can't seem to upload.  Will try again later.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> This is one of this season's special Cabat.  Made from calf leather so a bit heavier and stiffer. Note the croc handles.  I think it's a similar treatment to that which was done with Moon. 11,000 Euros--about 12K US.
> 
> 
> ETA:  Urg!  Can't seem to upload.  Will try again later.


You're taking about this one?
Ladies... :faints:
Oro Scuro Calf Medium Cabat - $14,500
_Hand-crafted to a spacious silhouette, this Cabat is a luxurious take on the original design from the Bottega Veneta archives. The extra soft calf leather is enriched with a metallic craquelé layer, black stitching and hand-painted edges that add visual depth to the seamless woven texture. Crocodile handles add an extra precious touch._


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> You're taking about this one?
> Ladies... :faints:
> Oro Scuro Calf Medium Cabat - $14,500
> _Hand-crafted to a spacious silhouette, this Cabat is a luxurious take on the original design from the Bottega Veneta archives. The extra soft calf leather is enriched with a metallic craquelé layer, black stitching and hand-painted edges that add visual depth to the seamless woven texture. Crocodile handles add an extra precious touch._]


That's the one!  Here are the photos I took in Barcelona.


----------



## diane278

Amazing treatment on that bag.  There are going to be some very lucky bvettes carrying them.


----------



## pbkey

grietje said:


> That's the one!  Here are the photos I took in Barcelona.
> View attachment 3787290
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787289


Wow wow wow  I saw this leather in SLG - didn't realise it is also available in cabat!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> You're taking about this one?
> Ladies... :faints:
> Oro Scuro Calf Medium Cabat - $14,500
> _Hand-crafted to a spacious silhouette, this Cabat is a luxurious take on the original design from the Bottega Veneta archives. The extra soft calf leather is enriched with a metallic craquelé layer, black stitching and hand-painted edges that add visual depth to the seamless woven texture. Crocodile handles add an extra precious touch._
> 
> View attachment 3787227
> View attachment 3787228


Dios mio!!  
Thank god i am a 'silver' gal, but this is one stunning masterpiece!!!


----------



## blueiris

ksuromax said:


> Dios mio!!
> Thank god i am a 'silver' gal, but this is one stunning masterpiece!!!



I feel the same way!  Actually, the texture and metallic finish reminds me a tiny bit of my Barcelona calf Cabat.  But this one has a uniform finish instead of rubbed, and croc handles (!).  I wonder how much it weighs....


----------



## Michele26

pbkey said:


> Wow wow wow  I saw this leather in SLG - didn't realise it is also available in cabat!





V0N1B2 said:


> You're taking about this one?
> Ladies... :faints:
> Oro Scuro Calf Medium Cabat - $14,500
> _Hand-crafted to a spacious silhouette, this Cabat is a luxurious take on the original design from the Bottega Veneta archives. The extra soft calf leather is enriched with a metallic craquelé layer, black stitching and hand-painted edges that add visual depth to the seamless woven texture. Crocodile handles add an extra precious touch._
> 
> View attachment 3787227
> View attachment 3787228



I love, love, seriously love this bag.


----------



## grietje

blueiris said:


> ...I wonder how much it weighs....


Definitely more than a Nappa Cabat.  A wee bit more than a calf Cabat.


Michele26 said:


> I love, love, seriously love this bag.


Uh oh... are we considering it?


----------



## V0N1B2

Ladies, I don't mean to be all enable-y and stuff, but next-day shipping is available from BV.com. You could be doing a reveal by Wednesday afternoon.
Just sayin'


----------



## Michele26

grietje said:


> Definitely more than a Nappa Cabat.  A wee bit more than a calf Cabat.
> 
> Uh oh... are we considering it?


I'm afraid to go look at it at the BV Boutique where I live. I 'had' my next bag already picked out, but it's not a BV.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I'm very excited to finally own a cabat!  Just received my preloved Tea Rame medium cabat.  She is in fabulous condition.  Having never held one before, I admit she is heavy but she will not be a daily bag.  I carry very little on a normal day.  Truthfully, I'm not really sure when I will need a cabat but  think there will be at least a few times a year that I will be happy to have a bag like this.   I could never justify a new one so I was thrilled to find such a wonderful one on the resale market.  In sunlight and indoor light.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## missbellamama

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3790566
> View attachment 3790567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to finally own a cabat!
> Just received my preloved Tea Rame medium cabat.  She is in fabulous condition.  Having never held one before, I admit she is heavy but she will not be a daily bag.  I carry very little on a normal day.  Truthfully, I'm not really sure when I will need a cabat but  think there will be at least a few times a year that I will be happy to have a bag like this.   I could never justify a new one so I was thrilled to find such a wonderful one on the resale market.  In sunlight and indoor light.  Thanks for letting me share.


It's a real beauty! 
So glad a member  was able to get it.


----------



## indiaink

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3790566
> View attachment 3790567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to finally own a cabat!  Just received my preloved Tea Rame medium cabat.  She is in fabulous condition.  Having never held one before, I admit she is heavy but she will not be a daily bag.  I carry very little on a normal day.  Truthfully, I'm not really sure when I will need a cabat but  think there will be at least a few times a year that I will be happy to have a bag like this.   I could never justify a new one so I was thrilled to find such a wonderful one on the resale market.  In sunlight and indoor light.  Thanks for letting me share.


OMG!  So beautiful! Congratulations on a seriously-TDF bag!!!


----------



## diane278

It's gorgeous! Congratulations!

(I didn't think I'd carry mine very often but I'm learning that they make great shopping bags on errands. I can toss my purchases into the cabat instead of lugging around a bunch of bags. My wallet, etc, goes into the attached pouch.)


----------



## ksuromax

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3790566
> View attachment 3790567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to finally own a cabat!  Just received my preloved Tea Rame medium cabat.  She is in fabulous condition.  Having never held one before, I admit she is heavy but she will not be a daily bag.  I carry very little on a normal day.  Truthfully, I'm not really sure when I will need a cabat but  think there will be at least a few times a year that I will be happy to have a bag like this.   I could never justify a new one so I was thrilled to find such a wonderful one on the resale market.  In sunlight and indoor light.  Thanks for letting me share.


Stunning score!!  
Congrats!


----------



## Michele26

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3790566
> View attachment 3790567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to finally own a cabat!  Just received my preloved Tea Rame medium cabat.  She is in fabulous condition.  Having never held one before, I admit she is heavy but she will not be a daily bag.  I carry very little on a normal day.  Truthfully, I'm not really sure when I will need a cabat but  think there will be at least a few times a year that I will be happy to have a bag like this.   I could never justify a new one so I was thrilled to find such a wonderful one on the resale market.  In sunlight and indoor light.  Thanks for letting me share.



It's beautiful! It's so nice to see how excited you're too. Just like Diane said, you're going to see how easy it is to carry that bag & use it for different things.


----------



## grietje

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3790566
> View attachment 3790567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to finally own a cabat!  Just received my preloved Tea Rame medium cabat...



Tea was the color of my first BV. It's a terrific shade and in this treatment and bag it must be fabulous.  I'm very happy for you and I am guessing you'll find yourself using it more than you think.


----------



## blueiris

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3790566
> View attachment 3790567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to finally own a cabat!  Just received my preloved Tea Rame medium cabat.  She is in fabulous condition.  Having never held one before, I admit she is heavy but she will not be a daily bag.  I carry very little on a normal day.  Truthfully, I'm not really sure when I will need a cabat but  think there will be at least a few times a year that I will be happy to have a bag like this.   I could never justify a new one so I was thrilled to find such a wonderful one on the resale market.  In sunlight and indoor light.  Thanks for letting me share.



What a great find!  If I recall correctly, the Tea Rame Cabat is much heavier than a typical Cabat because it uses a lot more leather in its metallic layered construction.   It might be something like close to double the leather.  On the bright side, it probably will hold up extremely well!  Enjoy, enjoy!  This really is a special one.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

missbellamama said:


> It's a real beauty!
> So glad a member  was able to get it.


Thank you!  I was first contemplating a Tie Dye/ Burnt Marshmellow on Evilbay but it was snapped up......hopefully by a TPFer.   Then I stumbled upon this and didn't wait to react.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

indiaink said:


> OMG!  So beautiful! Congratulations on a seriously-TDF bag!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

diane278 said:


> It's gorgeous! Congratulations!
> 
> (I didn't think I'd carry mine very often but I'm learning that they make great shopping bags on errands. I can toss my purchases into the cabat instead of lugging around a bunch of bags. My wallet, etc, goes into the attached pouch.)


Thank you.  That's what I'm hoping.  I'm a fan of your collection, especially the Lido in your avatar.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

grietje said:


> Tea was the color of my first BV. It's a terrific shade and in this treatment and bag it must be fabulous.  I'm very happy for you and I am guessing you'll find yourself using it more than you think.


I hope you're right.  Thank you.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

blueiris said:


> What a great find!  If I recall correctly, the Tea Rame Cabat is much heavier than a typical Cabat because it uses a lot more leather in its metallic layered construction.   It might be something like close to double the leather.  On the bright side, it probably will hold up extremely well!  Enjoy, enjoy!  This really is a special one.


I like the fact that it is so structured which is probably due to the amount of leather.  I'm sure one day I'll decide to add a really soft squishy lighter weight cabat.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Michele26 said:


> It's beautiful! It's so nice to see how excited you're too. Just like Diane said, you're going to see how easy it is to carry that bag & use it for different things.





ksuromax said:


> Stunning score!!
> Congrats!



Just realized I could multi quote!  Sorry for so many previous posts but I appreciate all the good wishes and don't want to leave anyone out.  Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you!  I was first contemplating a Tie Dye/ Burnt Marshmellow on Evilbay but it was snapped up......hopefully by a TPFer.   Then I stumbled upon this and didn't wait to react.


Okay, so the take-away lesson is when you know it's the one, don't think, just act and whip that wallet out (after authenticating ASAP, of course)!  

Gorgeous, gorgeous Cabat you have there!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

tenKrat said:


> Okay, so the take-away lesson is when you know it's the one, don't think, just act and whip that wallet out (after authenticating ASAP, of course)!
> 
> Gorgeous, gorgeous Cabat you have there!


Thank you!  I didn't even authenticate......I bought it from Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Should I get it authenticated now?   I was in such a rush I didn't think since they have such a good reputation.


----------



## indiaink

Does anyone recall what year this was from? There were only 500 made... I don't have access to the tag right now.  It is a Mini...


----------



## V0N1B2

Not a Mini, IMO.
Too current, the pouch plaque would have 141498 engraved on it.
Someone on this forum bought the Veneta version of this recently from Reebonz and she bought a regular Veneta, and they shipped her this. Anyone remember that?


----------



## V0N1B2

Might be a Nappa Eyelets Cabat from 2013


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Not a Mini, IMO.
> Too current, the pouch plaque would have 141498 engraved on it.
> Someone on this forum bought the Veneta version of this recently from Reebonz and she bought a regular Veneta, and they shipped her this. Anyone remember that?


You're right - my Mini is only 12" across, and this one is 16"+.  Ah well, I still love the treatment. No eyelets - those are cabochons (sp).


----------



## V0N1B2

Eyelets, Cabochons. Potato, Potahto.
I've only seen it in the Veneta version.


----------



## V0N1B2

Okay, now that I'm no longer distracted by booking my flight to NYC, I can dig deep in my wayback machine.
This Cabat was called the Isola Cabat amd it was from Spring 2014, but it might have been from Resort 2013/2014, I'm not sure. 

And, for the sake of accuracy, that Veneta I mentioned in an earlier post was purchased by @GoStanford and it was from Bluefly, not Rebonz, it was supposed to be a Belly, not a Veneta, and it wasn't "recently", it was two years ago. Tho, I'm pretty sure I just turned 40 "recently" or so it seems. 
The mind ladies... not quite steel but more like aluminum trap.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Okay, now that I'm no longer distracted by booking my flight to NYC, I can dig deep in my wayback machine.
> This Cabat was called the Isola Cabat amd it was from Spring 2014, but it might have been from Resort 2013/2014, I'm not sure.


I received a photo of the tag from the seller, and it's that one-line code, so yep you've confirmed the time-frame. This is such a gorgeous piece - I'd never use that much space, though.  It's item number 222609461150 on eBay if anybody's interested - great price and free shipping.


----------



## GoStanford

You have good memories!  That Bluefly experience was the catalyst for a lot of BV exploration.  [emoji3]


----------



## pbkey

Mini PO - I now understand why it was so loved. It is so hard to take a photo that shows how it looks like in reality.


----------



## LT bag lady

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you!  I didn't even authenticate......I bought it from Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Should I get it authenticated now?   I was in such a rush I didn't think since they have such a good reputation.



It's authentic!  Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## eyaf

pbkey said:


> Mini PO - I now understand why it was so loved. It is so hard to take a photo that shows how it looks like in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799374


Oh man, I passed on one last year and now I'm so jealous.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Mini PO - I now understand why it was so loved. It is so hard to take a photo that shows how it looks like in reality.



Oh my, this beauty is stunning!


----------



## septembersiren

eyaf said:


> Oh man, I passed on one last year and now I'm so jealous.



Beautiful


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

LT bag lady said:


> It's authentic!  Enjoy this beauty!


Thank you!  I'm sure I will!


----------



## muchstuff

Bought a laundry basket for my mother in law today and used it as a cabat all day long... Clearly I have an obsession.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Bought a laundry basket for my mother in law today and used it as a cabat all day long... Clearly I have an obsession.
> View attachment 3804041



I'm loving the summery "open air" treatment on you newest cabat!


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I'm loving the summery "open air" treatment on you newest cabat!


Yes, and at $6.97 CDN quite a steal!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Bought a laundry basket for my mother in law today and used it as a cabat all day long... Clearly I have an obsession.
> View attachment 3804041


You definitely need one


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> You definitely need one


When I win the lottery


----------



## Mousse

My perfect "little" black bag came home to Mama tonight. Full reveal for my BDay around Thanksgiving.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> My perfect "little" black bag came home to Mama tonight. Full reveal for my BDay around Thanksgiving.
> View attachment 3841912
> View attachment 3841913


Oh, dear....


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> My perfect "little" black bag came home to Mama tonight. Full reveal for my BDay around Thanksgiving.
> View attachment 3841912
> View attachment 3841913



It’s gorgeous 
And such a limited edition
You are one lucky woman
[emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> My perfect "little" black bag came home to Mama tonight. Full reveal for my BDay around Thanksgiving.
> View attachment 3841912
> View attachment 3841913



That's like forever!  [emoji58]


----------



## Phiomega

Mousse said:


> My perfect "little" black bag came home to Mama tonight. Full reveal for my BDay around Thanksgiving.



I can see the different black crisscrossing... beautiful.... congrats!


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> That's like forever!  [emoji58]



I know. I keep looking at her but I decided to be disciplined and wait for my BDay. I'll do the reveal before we leave town for our annual Thanksgiving getaway in Napa.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> My perfect "little" black bag came home to Mama tonight. Full reveal for my BDay around Thanksgiving.



That's quite a painful wait for all of us here Mousse, can the reveal happen sooner...please? [emoji1] 


Buckeyemommy said:


> That's like forever!  [emoji58]


+1


----------



## Mousse

frenziedhandbag said:


> That's quite a painful wait for all of us here Mousse, can the reveal happen sooner...please? [emoji1]
> 
> +1



Sorry to disappoint on a full reveal. I've been patiently waiting to find the perfect Cabat for my BDay. I so want to carry her but she will make her debut and official reveal just before Thanksgiving. She is #2 of 35. Only 5 were allocated in the US. The amazing Danah at Valley Fair snagged her from the Melrose Place boutique for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> She is #2 of 35. Only 5 were allocated in the US.



I noticed she was number two and was thinking how unique that makes her. Now that you mentioned only 5 were available, WOW! Your patience paid off, so happy for you! We'll wait for your reveal then, may Thanksgiving arrive soon!


----------



## ksuromax

i wonder if this is the one adorned with butterflies?.....


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> i wonder if this is the one adorned with butterflies?.....



No, I'm not into butterflies.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> No, I'm not into butterflies.


 sigh... will wait patiently for your reveal then


----------



## LLANeedle

Mouse, you are such a tease........


----------



## Mousse

LLANeedle said:


> Mouse, you are such a tease........



Good things come to those who wait. The search was fun and will make a great reveal. I had enabling accomplices supporting the search. [emoji8]


----------



## J.T.

Is it just me, or was there a complete absence of Cabats at the lates runway show?

When I was in NY in Oct. the SA confirmed that their buyer hadn’t seen any either when he was in Italy to place orders.


----------



## Mousse

J.T. said:


> Is it just me, or was there a complete absence of Cabats at the lates runway show?
> 
> When I was in NY in Oct. the SA confirmed that their buyer hadn’t seen any either when he was in Italy to place orders.



The Carmel boutique said there are some new cabats coming out in neutral tones that will combine nappa and Karung. They didn’t have any look book info.


----------



## J.T.

Mousse said:


> The Carmel boutique said there are some new cabats coming out in neutral tones that will combine nappa and Karung. They didn’t have any look book info.



Karung is such a great choice for Cabats. ...Still dreaming about the one I saw in Rome this summer.

Looking forward to see what they come up with


----------



## Mousse

J.T. said:


> Karung is such a great choice for Cabats. ...Still dreaming about the one I saw in Rome this summer.
> 
> Looking forward to see what they come up with



Moi aussi.


----------



## Viaggiare

Someone posted a picture of it on another thread.  I saw it in Wailea...only 17 made and the one I saw sold the next day.  Get ‘em while they’re hot!


----------



## Mousse

Viaggiare said:


> Someone posted a picture of it on another thread.  I saw it in Wailea...only 17 made and the one I saw sold the next day.  Get ‘em while they’re hot!



What thread?


----------



## J.T.

Mousse said:


> What thread?



+1


----------



## diane278

These are obviously not what the Carmel SA’s were describing, but I saw these on the Spotted Fashion site,
under BV pre-fall 2018.  They are described as having studs...but they look like bubbles to me.
https://www.spottedfashion.com/2017/12/13/bottega-veneta-pre-fall-2018-bag-collection/


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> These are obviously not what the Carmel SA’s were describing, but I saw these on the Spotted Fashion site,
> under BV pre-fall 2018.  They are described as having studs...but they look like bubbles to me.
> https://www.spottedfashion.com/2017/12/13/bottega-veneta-pre-fall-2018-bag-collection/
> View attachment 3908220
> View attachment 3908221


will be a perfect match to TOD's loafers


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> These are obviously not what the Carmel SA’s were describing, but I saw these on the Spotted Fashion site,
> under BV pre-fall 2018.  They are described as having studs...but they look like bubbles to me.
> https://www.spottedfashion.com/2017/12/13/bottega-veneta-pre-fall-2018-bag-collection/
> View attachment 3908220
> View attachment 3908221



Thanks for posting Diane. I agree. This treatment is not what the Carmel team described. I wonder how the “bubble gum balls” are attached?


----------



## septembersiren

Are they cabat? They look small for cabat
Tomas is really going crazy with pattern and color for 2018


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Are they cabat? They look small for cabat
> Tomas is really going crazy with pattern and color for 2018


 I think the proportion looks off. But I’m going by the handle design and the web site description. I can’t say I’m in love with this look....at least not in the photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

I wonder how much longer Tomas will be at the helm. Just sayin’


----------



## diane278

I love BV’s intrecciato treatment.  It seems that they’re headed in a different direction with many of the new styles. I’m wondering how much more change is coming.  Maybe it’s partly my age.  Maybe I’m just stuck in my tastes as far as bags go....


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> These are obviously not what the Carmel SA’s were describing, but I saw these on the Spotted Fashion site,
> under BV pre-fall 2018.  They are described as having studs...but they look like bubbles to me.
> https://www.spottedfashion.com/2017/12/13/bottega-veneta-pre-fall-2018-bag-collection/
> View attachment 3908220
> View attachment 3908221


I saw this in the boutique - I couldn't figure out how the 'bubbles' were attached. Not my cup of tea as well.


----------



## LLANeedle

I’m sorry but they look like a skin disease, a serious skin disease.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> I’m sorry but they look like a skin disease, a serious skin disease.



Lol.


----------



## muchstuff

LLANeedle said:


> I’m sorry but they look like a skin disease, a serious skin disease.


Thanks for saying what I was thinking...


----------



## ksuromax

Look who's joined the family today!


----------



## lloydtan1515

Finally brought him home. 20/35


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Look who's joined the family today!



Well done!  A Nero Cabat is a classic!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Well done!  A Nero Cabat is a classic!


thank you!!


----------



## grietje

lloydtan1515 said:


> View attachment 3971429
> 
> 
> Finally brought him home. 20/35



Beautiful!  As I wrote above, Nero is a classic!  This is the larger size, yes?  Does it have the patent woven through it?  There’s an extra dimension to the weaving.  Quite striking!


----------



## ksuromax

lloydtan1515 said:


> View attachment 3971429
> 
> 
> Finally brought him home. 20/35


is this a twin to Mousse's bday treasure? matte and glossy weave? 
looks GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## lloydtan1515

ksuromax said:


> is this a twin to Mousse's bday treasure? matte and glossy weave?
> looks GORGEOUS!!!



View attachment 3971433


Haha yup not sure if it's twin this is uomo size. 1 in Singapore. I wonder any other siblings found [emoji13]


----------



## ksuromax

lloydtan1515 said:


> Haha indeed. 1 in Singapore. I wonder any other siblings found [emoji13]


fab score!!  congrats!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> is this a twin to Mousse's bday treasure? matte and glossy weave?
> looks GORGEOUS!!!





lloydtan1515 said:


> Haha indeed. 1 in Singapore. I wonder any other siblings found [emoji13]



That’s what I thought!  Wow!  I had the luck to see Mousse’s in person.  You think it’s simple classic Cabat and then the glossy catches your eye.


----------



## lloydtan1515

grietje said:


> That’s what I thought!  Wow!  I had the luck to see Mousse’s in person.  You think it’s simple classic Cabat and then the glossy catches your eye.



Though it seems like this will take a long long time before it soften.


----------



## grietje

lloydtan1515 said:


> Though it seems like this will take a long long time before it soften.



I think it depends on the Cabat!  Funny, my Nero (just plain old Nappa) has taken YEARS to soften and it’s still no puddle.  But I’ve seen the same bag in fraise, steel, or Barolo look softer from the get go.  I am thinking the patent weave will also give the bag more structure.

Where is a small hipop when you need it to sit on the your Cabat and soften it up?  Oh wait, she’s at the Cleveland Zoo.  Better yet, just start using your beauty and don’t be afraid to handle him and mush him up.


----------



## ReRe

grietje said:


> I think it depends on the Cabat!  Funny, my Nero (just plain old Nappa) has taken YEARS to soften and it’s still no puddle.  But I’ve seen the same bag in fraise, steel, or Barolo look softer from the get go.  I am thinking the patent weave will also give the bag more structure.
> 
> Where is a small hipop when you need it to sit on the your Cabat and soften it up?  Oh wait, she’s at the Cleveland Zoo.  Better yet, just start using your beauty and don’t be afraid to handle him and mush him up.


Beautiful. Really love the extra woven pieces.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I think it depends on the Cabat!  Funny, my Nero (just plain old Nappa) has taken YEARS to soften and it’s still no puddle.  But I’ve seen the same bag in fraise, steel, or Barolo look softer from the get go.  I am thinking the patent weave will also give the bag more structure


How true. My Barolo is already starting to collapse in on itself.  She seems to be headed for puddle status.


----------



## Mousse

lloydtan1515 said:


> View attachment 3971429
> 
> 
> Finally brought him home. 20/35



Congrats! It looks like the Matte & Shine. The edition world wide was limited to 35 cabats in the large size. Mine is starting to soften a bit. I haven’t started “training” the sides to fold it. You can’t go wrong with Nero. The sparkle of the goatskin adds another dimension.


----------



## diane278

Two Nero cabats in one morning! And both with special treatments. It’s a Nero BV feast for the eyes! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## lloydtan1515

Thanks all  I'm so happy I got it. Been debating for 1 week. Iol


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Two Nero cabats in one morning! And both with special treatments. It’s a Nero BV feast for the eyes! Congratulations to you both!


thank you!


----------



## ReRe

My cabats are totally different. The moon hasn’t lost much if it’s structure but my burnt marshmallow is a puddle. I believe they are different kinds of leather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Look who's joined the family today!





lloydtan1515 said:


> Finally brought him home. 20/35



Breathtaking pieces in special treatments. [emoji7] [emoji175]


----------



## ksuromax

not going anywhere today, just playing with my new toy  
mod shots


----------



## grietje

@ksuromax:  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the shot with the bike!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> not going anywhere today, just playing with my new toy [emoji14]
> mod shots


Your new Cabat is beyond stunning. I am lost for words. The knot details... [emoji173] I love the shot of it with you and your bike. Casual but yet looking so edgy! BV really works with any outfit and never looks out of place.


----------



## Mousse

lloydtan1515 said:


> View attachment 3971433
> 
> 
> Haha yup not sure if it's twin this is uomo size. 1 in Singapore. I wonder any other siblings found [emoji13]



We are matte & Shine cabat twins. [emoji179]


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> @ksuromax:  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the shot with the bike!


thanks! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Your new Cabat is beyond stunning. I am lost for words. The knot details... [emoji173] I love the shot of it with you and your bike. Casual but yet looking so edgy! BV really works with any outfit and never looks out of place.


thank you! 
Actually, it's my Son's bike, but please, don't tell him!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Using my large gold cabat today. Forgot how much I love this bag 

(Sorry about the sloppy clothing)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Actually, it's my Son's bike



I often borrow my son's bike too. For quick errands or to the park.


----------



## ksuromax

LilMissCutie said:


> Using my large gold cabat today. Forgot how much I love this bag
> 
> (Sorry about the sloppy clothing)


----------



## J.T.

So glad there finally is some activity on this thread again! Cabat happiness!


----------



## ksuromax

J.T. said:


> So glad there finally is some activity on this thread again! Cabat happiness!


Will post tomorrow my Miss Knotty (should read as Naughty)'s maiden voyage pics


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Will post tomorrow my Miss Knotty (should read as Naughty)'s maiden voyage pics



Love the name!


----------



## ksuromax

here she is, Naughty Knotty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> here she is, Naughty Knotty



Anyone might think a black bag is boring but it just is not the case with BV. Love your Miss Knotty. She is as gorgeous as can be. If you need to rank your bags, do you think she will be #1?


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Anyone might think a black bag is boring but it just is not the case with BV. Love your Miss Knotty. She is as gorgeous as can be. If you need to rank your bags, do you think she will be #1?


thank you kindly  
i can't say this without hurting Baby Peltro and Memory Knot, i would say they are top-3, taking the lead depending on the case and circumstances  
Besides, cervo hobos are in another category top-3, too 
it really depends on each individual case


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> it really depends on each individual case



I agree with you school of thought. It really is hard to rank BV. They are all special in their own way.


----------



## GoStanford

No Cabat and no prospects of one, but I'm drooling over this:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Medium-Light-Grey-Gold-Nappa-Cabat-/282854365721


----------



## ksuromax

Monochromatic look today


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Monochromatic look today



Great look!  And I spy that apple!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Great look!  And I spy that apple!


Thanks!  
actually, there were 2 of them, with Cabat you can enjoy fresh fruits all day, no space limit, with, maybe, only exception of a watermelon


----------



## ksuromax

my


----------



## jeune_fille

I still haven't had a Cabat


----------



## diane278

jeune_fille said:


> I still haven't had a Cabat


When you do decide to get one, you’re going to have some great outfits to wear with it!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 4001728


She's getting her use, obviously you love her!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> She's getting her use, obviously you love her!


i do, but it's always a tie between Naughty and Holy Cow every time i want to go for a black bag (facepalm)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i do, but it's always a tie between Naughty and Holy Cow every time i want to go for a black bag (facepalm)


What a dilemna


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What a dilemna


yes, totally


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> my



Decided to join your Nodini Cabat Festival today....


----------



## js2367

I had an espresso cabat, but I did not like how it slouched, so it was rehomed! Is anyone else here a fan of the slouch? Maybe I should get calfskin next so it's more sturdy and for longer?


----------



## diane278

js2367 said:


> I had an espresso cabat, but I did not like how it slouched, so it was rehomed! Is anyone else here a fan of the slouch? Maybe I should get calfskin next so it's more sturdy and for longer?



I am. I like squishy softness. I’m trying to carry the Quetsche more often as it’s still pretty stiff. It’s just a guess, but I think the nodinis add to the thickness, and thus the stiffness of the bag.....


----------



## js2367

diane278 said:


> Decided to join your Nodini cabat festival today....
> View attachment 4002166


love this!!


----------



## js2367

diane278 said:


> I am. I like squishy softness. I’m trying to carry the Quetsche more often as it’s still pretty stiff. It’s just a guess, but I think the nodinis add to the thickness, and thus the stiffness of the bag.....


That said, I do love a stiff cabat, clean design minimal look and all


----------



## js2367

diane278 said:


> Decided to join your Nodini cabat festival today....
> View attachment 4002166


love this!!


----------



## ksuromax

i love Cabat. 
slouchy
stiff
puddly
rigid
any


----------



## diane278

Just found a new photo of a 2018 early fall Cabat. I think this is mist.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Just found a new photo of a 2018 early fall Cabat. I think this is mist.
> View attachment 4002250


i think, it's a sphere 
similar to clutch, just pimples are smaller


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> i think, it's a sphere
> similar to clutch, just pimples are smaller


It is....I’m guessing it would look better in black....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> It is....I’m guessing it would look better in black....


yeah, 2 in 1, a bag and an anti-cellulite massager


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> yeah, 2 in 1, a bag and an anti-cellulite massager


Fungus.

Sigh.


----------



## Mousse

js2367 said:


> I had an espresso cabat, but I did not like how it slouched, so it was rehomed! Is anyone else here a fan of the slouch? Maybe I should get calfskin next so it's more sturdy and for longer?



My Ottone cabat is super slouchy. My nappa crystal (aka the beach bag) is very stiff. My matte & Shine LE cabat (aka Audrey) is just starting to loosen up but it probably won’t slouch much.


----------



## js2367

Mousse said:


> My Ottone cabat is super slouchy. My nappa crystal (aka the beach bag) is very stiff. My matte & Shine LE cabat (aka Audrey) is just starting to loosen up but it probably won’t slouch much.


sound beautiful.. pictures please!


----------



## Mousse

js2367 said:


> sound beautiful.. pictures please!



I’ll look for some post links on tPF this weekend. All 3 cabats have their share of pix on tPF.


----------



## V0N1B2

js2367 said:


> sound beautiful.. pictures please!





Mousse said:


> *All 3 cabats have their share of pix on tPF.*


 @js2367 have a look in the Cabat thread in the reference library. Lots of eye candy for you to see.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> @js2367 have a look in the Cabat thread in the reference library. Lots of eye candy for you to see.



Thanks Ms. V0N. [emoji120]


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> i think, it's a sphere
> similar to clutch, just pimples are smaller



Sorry...I wasn’t clear. I meant that I thought the color was mist. You’re right.....the style is sphere....


----------



## Mousse

My Matte & Shine LE cabat showing off her moon lanyard.


----------



## js2367

Mousse said:


> My Matte & Shine LE cabat showing off her moon lanyard.
> View attachment 4006388
> View attachment 4006389


Beyond stunning!!


----------



## muchstuff

Cabat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cabat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cabahahat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabahahat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> View attachment 4008431
> View attachment 4008432



Congratulations! It’s beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Congratulations! It’s beautiful!


Thank you, I love her...I'm a tad confused re: colour however. In a previous post I was told that ink and China blue are one and the same but present differently on different leathers...did I understand that correctly? Why wouldn't they name them the same if they were the same colour? Now I might have to rethink selling the cervo hobo as they're so different...ink is truly ink IMHO while the China blue is more marine...
...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thank you, I love her...I'm a tad confused re: colour however. In a previous post I was told that ink and China blue are one and the same but present differently on different leathers...did I understand that correctly? Why wouldn't they name them the same if they were the same colour? Now I might have to rethink selling the cervo hobo as they're so different...ink is truly ink IMHO while the China blue is more marine...
> ...
> View attachment 4008471


You understood correctly. Ink - lambskin. China - Cervo. Different leathers aborb color differently. I’ve found the Cervo leather to be the brightest and most saturated. Great comparison shot, btw - you should also post this in the blues color reference thread.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> You understood correctly. Ink - lambskin. China - Cervo. Different leathers aborb color differently. I’ve found the Cervo leather to be the brightest and most saturated.


Thanks indiaink, I've still got a ton of learning to do re: BV! Did they name other colours two different names depending on leathers as well?


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Thank you, I love her...I'm a tad confused re: colour however. In a previous post I was told that ink and China blue are one and the same but present differently on different leathers...did I understand that correctly? Why wouldn't they name them the same if they were the same colour? Now I might have to rethink selling the cervo hobo as they're so different...ink is truly ink IMHO while the China blue is more marine...
> ...
> View attachment 4008471


Deleted my post.
India posted the answer....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I don’t know the answer but in the blue thread in the reference section, I found this:
> View attachment 4008513
> 
> 
> Looks like India already posted the answer....


So much to learn, thanks for this!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Cabat



Congratulations! I love how you styled it. Athleisure Chic at its best!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congratulations! I love how you styled it. Athleisure Chic at its best!


Thanks, pretty much my only style these days! The joys of being in your sixties, only comfy clothes may join the closet .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> The joys of being in your sixties, only comfy clothes may join the closet [emoji38].



I think it makes a lot of sense to he comfortable in what we wear, regardless of age. These days, comfort is priority to me too.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabahahat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> View attachment 4008431
> View attachment 4008432


----------



## V0N1B2

Congrats, doll 
Did you take that action shot the second you picked it up? IDK why, but that looks like the old stompin grounds of my youth in the background, aka the Rock. 



muchstuff said:


> Thanks indiaink, I've still got a ton of learning to do re: BV! Did they name other colours two different names depending on leathers as well?


Yes, from the same season and with the purple lining, Bottle (nappa) and Billiard (cervo).


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Congrats, doll
> Did you take that action shot the second you picked it up? IDK why, but that looks like the old stompin grounds of my youth in the background, aka the Rock.
> 
> 
> Yes, from the same season and with the purple lining, Bottle (nappa) and Billiard (cervo).



That be Blaine ...had just finished a MASSIVE ice cream from Edaline dairy I'll stick to milkshakes in the future, much easier to handle . On the hunt for Bottle and Billiard now, you walking book of knowledge, thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> That be Blaine ...had just finished a MASSIVE ice cream from Edaline dairy I'll stick to milkshakes in the future, much easier to handle . On the hunt for Bottle and Billiard now, you walking book of knowledge, thanks!


I knew it! I know that landscape! 
A Cervo Hobo in Billiard is just gorgeous! I'll keep my eyes open for you.

PS: Edaleen Dairy has awesome ice cream. My Nana and I used to go across all the time back in the day when you crossed the border with a smile and a wave. Okay, I'm exaggerating, it was a verbal declaration of citizenship, but still...


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I knew it! I know that landscape!
> A Cervo Hobo in Billiard is just gorgeous! I'll keep my eyes open for you.
> 
> PS: Edaleen Dairy has awesome ice cream. My Nana and I used to go across all the time back in the day when you crossed the border with a smile and a wave. Okay, I'm exaggerating, it was a verbal declaration of citizenship, but still...


You know, I still get pretty much a wave if not always a smile. It's been pretty easy so far (hope I didn't just jinx myself). One of the Canadian crossing guards agreed re; the Edaleen having great chocolate shakes (chocolate ice cream AND chocolate milk, just like I make them at home). But their idea of a small cone...whew, even DH had a tough time!


----------



## muchstuff

@V0N1B2   Found one on Tradesy...the billiard, while beautiful, is more vibrant than I would carry, but from what I see of the bottle it looks more my colour. I'm bottle, @ksuromax is billiard ...

https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-veneta-hunter-cervo-green-leather-hobo-bag/21391883/


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @V0N1B2   Found one on Tradesy...the billiard, while beautiful, is more vibrant than I would carry, but from what I see of the bottle it looks more my colour. I'm bottle, @ksuromax is billiard ...
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-veneta-hunter-cervo-green-leather-hobo-bag/21391883/


i am more snooker, than billiard! pink, blue, red, what other colours are there in the snooker?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am more snooker, than billiard! pink, blue, red, what other colours are there in the snooker?


I'm useless at the table, pool or snooker!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm useless at the table, pool or snooker!


yes, probably pool is more my kinda thing


----------



## obscurity7

muchstuff said:


> Cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabahahat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> View attachment 4008431
> View attachment 4008432


Cabat... and attitude for DAYS!  Love it!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> Cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabahahat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> View attachment 4008431
> View attachment 4008432



Nice! Love the color and how it looks on you!! 

Enjoy~


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nice! Love the color and how it looks on you!!
> 
> Enjoy~


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

i used Miss Naughty yesterday and i was at the post office to collect my parcel, which i opened immediately, and new Balenciaga clutch, together with tissue paper, all were in the Cabat when i came home. I left is open for a while, beet transferring my stuff, and about one hour later found this little monster fast asleep inside my Cabat, hugging my new clutch as if it was his plush toy


----------



## obscurity7

ksuromax said:


> i used Miss Naughty yesterday and i was at the post office to collect my parcel, which i opened immediately, and new Balenciaga clutch, together with tissue paper, all were in the Cabat when i came home. I left is open for a while, beet transferring my stuff, and about one hour later found this little monster fast asleep inside my Cabat, hugging my new clutch as if it was his plush toy


That is adorable!  And totally a cat move.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ksuromax said:


> i used Miss Naughty yesterday and i was at the post office to collect my parcel, which i opened immediately, and new Balenciaga clutch, together with tissue paper, all were in the Cabat when i came home. I left is open for a while, beet transferring my stuff, and about one hour later found this little monster fast asleep inside my Cabat, hugging my new clutch as if it was his plush toy


That is TOO CUTE!


----------



## ksuromax

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> That is TOO CUTE!


thank you


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Does anyone use a Samorga organizer in their medium Cabat? I like the flat bottom on my Cabat and am hoping to preserve it by using an organizer. I've used Samorgas in bags from other brands and liked them, but I'm not sure what size to get since Samorga doesn't appear to make one customized to the Cabat. The organizer doesn't have to fit perfectly, but I don't want one that is too small and floats around in the bag. I'm a little nervous to measure and order a custom one since I'm not the most precise person.

I did a search but I couldn't find anything mentioning specific Samorga sizes.

Thank you!


----------



## obscurity7

YellowLabKiss said:


> Does anyone use a Samorga organizer in their medium Cabat? I like the flat bottom on my Cabat and am hoping to preserve it by using an organizer. I've used Samorgas in bags from other brands and liked them, but I'm not sure what size to get since Samorga doesn't appear to make one customized to the Cabat. The organizer doesn't have to fit perfectly, but I don't want one that is too small and floats around in the bag. I'm a little nervous to measure and order a custom one since I'm not the most precise person.
> 
> I did a search but I couldn't find anything mentioning specific Samorga sizes.
> 
> Thank you!


I don't have a cabat, but if you measure the inside of the bag, he'll make a custom organizer to your measurements.  It doesn't even cost much extra.  But if you measure the inside, you can probably find one that's close enough that is already in stock for another brand.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> i used Miss Naughty yesterday and i was at the post office to collect my parcel, which i opened immediately, and new Balenciaga clutch, together with tissue paper, all were in the Cabat when i came home. I left is open for a while, beet transferring my stuff, and about one hour later found this little monster fast asleep inside my Cabat, hugging my new clutch as if it was his plush toy



Seemed that the little monster learned well from ‘her/his mama’.... amazingly great taste for plush toy and choice of bed, I must say....


----------



## ksuromax

look who's joined the family today!
silver plate still covered by plastic film, handles are clean and even colour


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> look who's joined the family today!
> silver plate still covered by plastic film, handles are clean and even colour


It’s really beautiful...but I’m confused.  It looks like a peltro to me and you already have one. Or am I losing my sight?  Or my mind?


----------



## diane278

diane278 said:


> It’s really beautiful...but I’m confused.  It looks like a peltro to me and you already have one. Or am I losing my sight?  Or my mind?



Wait....is it a large?


----------



## Mousse

“Audrey” picked up a new key chain companion at the sale. I love the contrast of the red and black.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> It’s really beautiful...but I’m confused.  It looks like a peltro to me and you already have one. Or am I losing my sight?  Or my mind?


Lol if anyone is losing own mind here, it's definitely me!!!  
it is, indeed,  Peltro, but it is mini, the size i've been missing in my collection and craving for! 
Peltro works for me, it's 100% neutral, so i got it  and have both medium and mini


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> “Audrey” picked up a new key chain companion at the sale. I love the contrast of the red and black.
> View attachment 4078507
> View attachment 4078510


Yay! Twins!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Lol if anyone is losing own mind here, it's definitely me!!!
> it is, indeed,  Peltro, but it is mini, the size i've been missing in my collection and craving for!
> Peltro works for me, it's 100% neutral, so i got it  and have both medium and mini



That makes sense.  Nice addition. Expect to see it modeled soon....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> look who's joined the family today!
> silver plate still covered by plastic film, handles are clean and even colour



Yay you!  [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> That makes sense.  Nice addition. Expect to see it modeled soon....


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

in action


----------



## LLANeedle

ksuromax said:


> Lol if anyone is losing own mind here, it's definitely me!!!
> it is, indeed,  Peltro, but it is mini, the size i've been missing in my collection and craving for!
> Peltro works for me, it's 100% neutral, so i got it  and have both medium and mini


I search everywhere for minis........where did you find it?


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> I search everywhere for minis........where did you find it?


i have ebay search alerts, it was listed for less than 5 hrs, i snapped it up quickly


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> I search everywhere for minis........where did you find it?


I think there may be a couple on eBay now....a blue and a Nero, I think.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> in action


This mini cabat is truly a practical size. Adore the doggy charm as well. [emoji813]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> This mini cabat is truly a practical size. Adore the doggy charm as well. [emoji813]


thanks!


----------



## J.T.

In am in urgent need if advice!!

Found a large ebano cabat on VC. The price is fairly good and the bag seems legit. (Although I do find the ebano darker than expected. In my case it’s a good thing as I prefer the darker shade).

My main concern is that the  pouch has a cream lining that’s stained (but I guess that can be cleaned) and I also noticed that the metal plate is engraved with initials. For a second I though this was a standard thing - reading A.Q. - But now I am fairly certain it’s a personalisation.

The seller does not have any receipts. Would that be a problem if I wanted to send the bag to spa via BV and get in refreshed?

And do you know if BV would be willing to replace the pouch? (at additional cost of course, but do I have that option?)

It’s a fairly good price and I am very tempted to pull the trigger but still on the fence.

Would worry if the bag comes of a lot lighter than I the pictures.
(Don’t know what the rule is on attaching links on here so you can share your thought)

Any advice here would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Love Of My Life

J.T. said:


> In am in urgent need if advice!!
> 
> Found a large ebano cabat on VC. The price is fairly good and the bag seems legit. (Although I do find the ebano darker than expected. In my case it’s a good thing as I prefer the darker shade).
> 
> My main concern is that the  pouch has a cream lining that’s stained (but I guess that can be cleaned) and I also noticed that the metal plate is engraved with initials. For a second I though this was a standard thing - reading A.Q. - But now I am fairly certain it’s a personalisation.
> 
> The seller does not have any receipts. Would that be a problem if I wanted to send the bag to spa via BV and get in refreshed?
> 
> And do you know if BV would be willing to replace the pouch? (at additional cost of course, but do I have that option?)
> 
> It’s a fairly good price and I am very tempted to pull the trigger but still on the fence.
> 
> Would worry if the bag comes of a lot lighter than I the pictures.
> (Don’t know what the rule is on attaching links on here so you can share your thought)
> 
> Any advice here would be greatly appreciated!



First & foremost, the bag should be authenticated, IMO... You should want to know that
I don't know where you are located but if you are here in the US, BV uses Modern Leather for repairs on their bags.
Modern Leather is located at 2 West 32nd St NYC 212.279.3263
& you can e-mail them for a estimate as well
How badly is the cream lining stained? Is it ink marks or just soiled?
The metal plate does sound as if it is personalized & for some that does add a level of mystery to the owner
If you do decide to pull the trigger, enjoy the bag


----------



## J.T.

hotshot said:


> First & foremost, the bag should be authenticated, IMO... You should want to know that
> I don't know where you are located but if you are here in the US, BV uses Modern Leather for repairs on their bags.
> Modern Leather is located at 2 West 32nd St NYC 212.279.3263
> & you can e-mail them for a estimate as well
> How badly is the cream lining stained? Is it ink marks or just soiled?
> The metal plate does sound as if it is personalized & for some that does add a level of mystery to the owner
> If you do decide to pull the trigger, enjoy the bag



I am in Europe in Denmark and the BV here is a franchise, but I would probably want to hand it in at the Berlin store if I got it.

I assumed Vestiaire Collective did the authentication and QC?
but just checked the trust pilot reviews and they are getting absolutely slaughtered!!! [emoji51] so it does raise doubts for me. I saw that they also have a beautiful large scarabeo cabat for sale but not sure I am pull it off and worried about the weight? 

The stain in the pouch look like pen marks and make up, not sure. I have asked the seller about it.


----------



## medha

Yesterday was the day. I've been thinking about buying a cabat since years and peeping at my local boutique which ones they have in. It was always clear to me, that I want a special color and leather, not the brown/black and that it must be a large one. But to be really honest: I have to count my money a little bit for it.

Yesterday afternoon after a very sucessful business lunch I visited my store just to chat with my SA and look around what's in already from the upcoming season. We talked about the bobbles on the last season's bags (which I do not like) my SA showed me a cabat with it, where I found them o.k. but the bag was only middle sized and to pricey in my eyes.

At the end of my visit I saw a large blue cabat at a shelf over the entry to the rear part of the store. I pointed at it and asked "what's with that"? He looked at me with "yes - why did I not thinking about presenting this one to you?" It is from 2009/2010 cruise collection, brushed calf in anemone. Not sold since then. Not raised in price since then. Got a real non seller bargain. 3325 EUR and I really love it. It is my Bottega anniversary, because this is my 10th bag  

And the cherry on the pie: this morning I took a close look at the plate. it is 001/500.


----------



## medha

IMG_20180817_090054 (1) by the_travelette, on Flickr


----------



## medha

IMG_20180817_085831 by the_travelette, on Flickr


----------



## medha

IMG_20180817_085720__02 by the_travelette, on Flickr


----------



## Mousse

medha said:


> Yesterday was the day. I've been thinking about buying a cabat since years and peeping at my local boutique which ones they have in. It was always clear to me, that I want a special color and leather, not the brown/black and that it must be a large one. But to be really honest: I have to count my money a little bit for it.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon after a very sucessful business lunch I visited my store just to chat with my SA and look around what's in already from the upcoming season. We talked about the bobbles on the last season's bags (which I do not like) my SA showed me a cabat with it, where I found them o.k. but the bag was only middle sized and to pricey in my eyes.
> 
> At the end of my visit I saw a large blue cabat at a shelf over the entry to the rear part of the store. I pointed at it and asked "what's with that"? He looked at me with "yes - why did I not thinking about presenting this one to you?" It is from 2009/2010 cruise collection, brushed calf in anemone. Not sold since then. Not raised in price since then. Got a real non seller bargain. 3325 EUR and I really love it. It is my Bottega anniversary, because this is my 10th bag
> 
> And the cherry on the pie: this morning I took a close look at the plate. it is 001/500.



What a great find and a fabulous color!


----------



## blueiris

medha said:


> Yesterday was the day. I've been thinking about buying a cabat since years and peeping at my local boutique which ones they have in. It was always clear to me, that I want a special color and leather, not the brown/black and that it must be a large one. But to be really honest: I have to count my money a little bit for it.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon after a very sucessful business lunch I visited my store just to chat with my SA and look around what's in already from the upcoming season. We talked about the bobbles on the last season's bags (which I do not like) my SA showed me a cabat with it, where I found them o.k. but the bag was only middle sized and to pricey in my eyes.
> 
> At the end of my visit I saw a large blue cabat at a shelf over the entry to the rear part of the store. I pointed at it and asked "what's with that"? He looked at me with "yes - why did I not thinking about presenting this one to you?" It is from 2009/2010 cruise collection, brushed calf in anemone. Not sold since then. Not raised in price since then. Got a real non seller bargain. 3325 EUR and I really love it. It is my Bottega anniversary, because this is my 10th bag
> 
> And the cherry on the pie: this morning I took a close look at the plate. it is 001/500.



That is awesome.  You got the first one!!  Anemone Spazzolato is a great find at the boutique.  I wouldn’t have thought that there would be any left out there.  Enjoy it!


----------



## diane278

medha said:


> Yesterday was the day. I've been thinking about buying a cabat since years and peeping at my local boutique which ones they have in. It was always clear to me, that I want a special color and leather, not the brown/black and that it must be a large one. But to be really honest: I have to count my money a little bit for it.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon after a very sucessful business lunch I visited my store just to chat with my SA and look around what's in already from the upcoming season. We talked about the bobbles on the last season's bags (which I do not like) my SA showed me a cabat with it, where I found them o.k. but the bag was only middle sized and to pricey in my eyes.
> 
> At the end of my visit I saw a large blue cabat at a shelf over the entry to the rear part of the store. I pointed at it and asked "what's with that"? He looked at me with "yes - why did I not thinking about presenting this one to you?" It is from 2009/2010 cruise collection, brushed calf in anemone. Not sold since then. Not raised in price since then. Got a real non seller bargain. 3325 EUR and I really love it. It is my Bottega anniversary, because this is my 10th bag
> 
> And the cherry on the pie: this morning I took a close look at the plate. it is 001/500.



It’s lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## ksuromax

medha said:


> Yesterday was the day. I've been thinking about buying a cabat since years and peeping at my local boutique which ones they have in. It was always clear to me, that I want a special color and leather, not the brown/black and that it must be a large one. But to be really honest: I have to count my money a little bit for it.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon after a very sucessful business lunch I visited my store just to chat with my SA and look around what's in already from the upcoming season. We talked about the bobbles on the last season's bags (which I do not like) my SA showed me a cabat with it, where I found them o.k. but the bag was only middle sized and to pricey in my eyes.
> 
> At the end of my visit I saw a large blue cabat at a shelf over the entry to the rear part of the store. I pointed at it and asked "what's with that"? He looked at me with "yes - why did I not thinking about presenting this one to you?" It is from 2009/2010 cruise collection, brushed calf in anemone. Not sold since then. Not raised in price since then. Got a real non seller bargain. 3325 EUR and I really love it. It is my Bottega anniversary, because this is my 10th bag
> 
> And the cherry on the pie: this morning I took a close look at the plate. it is 001/500.


what a great story!!! 
Fantastic find! Major congrats and enjoy it for many years!!


----------



## muchstuff

medha said:


> IMG_20180817_090054 (1) by the_travelette, on Flickr


Gorgeous bag, congrats! (BTW for the rest of you, number 62/500 just showed up on FP today...)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I love your story and especially your treasure. What a find!


----------



## lloydtan1515

Anyone getting the final piece of Tomas Maier collection?  I will need to be pre-order and currently waiting for the number of edition before deciding if I want to splurge on it.

https://www.bottegaveneta.com/sg/tote-bag_cod45422886tg.html


----------



## muchstuff

lloydtan1515 said:


> Anyone getting the final piece of Tomas Maier collection?
> 
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/sg/tote-bag_cod45422886tg.html


Stunning!


----------



## lloydtan1515

muchstuff said:


> Stunning!



Indeed it is.  The SA is mentioning that it should not go past 80 editions, but lets see.  Will post once I get an answer


----------



## muchstuff

lloydtan1515 said:


> Indeed it is.  The SA is mentioning that it should not go past 80 editions, but lets see.  Will post once I get an answer


Only if I win the lottery...but the colour combo is to die for.


----------



## Mousse

lloydtan1515 said:


> Anyone getting the final piece of Tomas Maier collection?  I will need to be pre-order and currently waiting for the number of edition before deciding if I want to splurge on it.
> 
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/sg/tote-bag_cod45422886tg.html



I appreciate the craftsmanship of this cabat, but the colors don’t work for me. Is it a large? I blew my cabat wad on the Matte & Shine LE late last year. Mine is #2 of 35. [emoji8]


----------



## J.T.

lloydtan1515 said:


> Anyone getting the final piece of Tomas Maier collection?  I will need to be pre-order and currently waiting for the number of edition before deciding if I want to splurge on it.
> 
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/sg/tote-bag_cod45422886tg.html



I saw this piece from the men’s collection but I don’t like the colour combo. Wish it was either or not a mix. But BV croc is just fantastic.

I had a chance to see one of the newer models of the cabat with the magnet closure on the sides and while super practical it did in my honest opinion cheapen the bag for me a bit. To me it’s just one step away from velcro [emoji51].... but it’s just me.

They’ve also used magnets in some of the updated messenger bags for men and while it does solve the problem of the flap flopping around in the wind I think I would have preferred push buttons or a belt tie of some sort.

However I saw a espresso cabat in the new eco leather and it was AMAZING!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

lloydtan1515 said:


> Anyone getting the final piece of Tomas Maier collection?  I will need to be pre-order and currently waiting for the number of edition before deciding if I want to splurge on it.
> 
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/sg/tote-bag_cod45422886tg.html


I love this!!! I wish I could afford one!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

J.T. said:


> I saw this piece from the men’s collection but I don’t like the colour combo. Wish it was either or not a mix. But BV croc is just fantastic.
> 
> I had a chance to see one of the newer models of the cabat with the magnet closure on the sides and while super practical it did in my honest opinion cheapen the bag for me a bit. To me it’s just one step away from velcro [emoji51].... but it’s just me.
> 
> They’ve also used magnets in some of the updated messenger bags for men and while it does solve the problem of the flap flopping around in the wind I think I would have preferred push buttons or a belt tie of some sort.
> 
> However I saw a espresso cabat in the new eco leather and it was AMAZING!!!


What is the new eco leather?


----------



## ksuromax

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> What is the new eco leather?


+1


----------



## J.T.

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> What is the new eco leather?



I am only quoting the SA here when referencing it as ‘eco leather’.

When I was in London a few weeks ago looking at Cabats at the Bond Street BV store the SA brought a stunning large one in espresso out.

By touch it felt like calf and a lot stiffer than any nappa cabat I have seen/touches before, but I was told that it was definitely nappa. 
Weight wise it could not have been calf as the bag was still super light. 

He did talk about Kering’s initiatives for BV about 100 percent traceability for its Cabat bag (but I didn’t think this was new thing) but the SA suggested that this was one of the newer Cabat models and because it’s all about a more environmentally friendly treatment for example chrome-free tanning covers all Nappa Cabat, the leather can feel different than ‘usual’ nappa and even vary from bag to bag. 

I am no leather expert so don’t shoot the messenger. And like I said, I could have sworn it was calf until I lifted the cabat and felt how light is was.

Either way, I am thrilled about BV’s/ (Kering’s) environmentally responsible approach to luxury good and another reason I love the brand. 

Let’s just hope they stay true to the brands aesthetic under Daniel Lee...

Time will tell


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

J.T. said:


> I am only quoting the SA here when referencing it as ‘eco leather’.
> 
> When I was in London a few weeks ago looking at Cabats at the Bond Street BV store the SA brought a stunning large one in espresso out.
> 
> By touch it felt like calf and a lot stiffer than any nappa cabat I have seen/touches before, but I was told that it was definitely nappa.
> Weight wise it could not have been calf as the bag was still super light.
> 
> He did talk about Kering’s initiatives for BV about 100 percent traceability for its Cabat bag (but I didn’t think this was new thing) but the SA suggested that this was one of the newer Cabat models and because it’s all about a more environmentally friendly treatment for example chrome-free tanning covers all Nappa Cabat, the leather can feel different than ‘usual’ nappa and even vary from bag to bag.
> 
> I am no leather expert so don’t shoot the messenger. And like I said, I could have sworn it was calf until I lifted the cabat and felt how light is was.
> 
> Either way, I am thrilled about BV’s/ (Kering’s) environmentally responsible approach to luxury good and another reason I love the brand.
> 
> Let’s just hope they stay true to the brands aesthetic under Daniel Lee...
> 
> Time will tell


Thanks so much!  I will definitely ask to see one next time I'm in the store......which may be a few weeks though.  Lighter sounds great!  My only cabat is Tea Rame which I bought preloved.  I had never held it so I didn't realize how heavy it would be.  Because of that I don't use it often but look at it and admire it regularly.  I'd love a lighter cabat one day.


----------



## Mousse

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks so much!  I will definitely ask to see one next time I'm in the store......which may be a few weeks though.  Lighter sounds great!  My only cabat is Tea Rame which I bought preloved.  I had never held it so I didn't realize how heavy it would be.  Because of that I don't use it often but look at it and admire it regularly.  I'd love a lighter cabat one day.



I sent the assistant mgr at VF a text asking about Eco leather.


----------



## J.T.

Mousse said:


> I sent the assistant mgr at VF a text asking about Eco leather.



I am super interested in what the reply will be


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Mousse said:


> I sent the assistant mgr at VF a text asking about Eco leather.


I'd be interested too!


----------



## lloydtan1515

Mousse said:


> I appreciate the craftsmanship of this cabat, but the colors don’t work for me. Is it a large? I blew my cabat wad on the Matte & Shine LE late last year. Mine is #2 of 35. [emoji8]



Yeah I got mine after you. Apparently the current edition is only 30. It’s an uomo. It’s quite large but when it tucked in it is alright.


----------



## lloydtan1515

muchstuff said:


> Only if I win the lottery...but the colour combo is to die for.



Yeah when I first saw it, the Color seems yucky but the more I saw it, the nicer it become. In fact I’m going down tomorrow to put my deposit  2 cabats in a year I am pushing the limits. Sigh


----------



## Mousse

J.T. said:


> I am super interested in what the reply will be



Danah is researching eco leather. The BV boutique had not heard of it.


----------



## J.T.

Mousse said:


> Danah is researching eco leather. The BV boutique had not heard of it.



I should have kept the London SA’s contact details to ask the source of the mystery  but it will definitely be interesting to hear what she finds out.


----------



## lloydtan1515

My new baby is here




Without flash, color does not stand out.


----------



## lloydtan1515

With flash. More to actual color. Separate post. The forum locked up second photos when attaching together.


----------



## muchstuff

lloydtan1515 said:


> View attachment 4245164
> 
> 
> With flash. More to actual color. Separate post. The forum locked up second photos when attaching together.


Stunning. Love the colour


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lloydtan1515 said:


> With flash. More to actual color.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

lloydtan1515 said:


> My new baby is here
> 
> View attachment 4245158
> 
> 
> Without flash, color does not stand out.



Beautiful baby!![emoji173]️. Can’t wait to see more photos.


----------



## ksuromax

lloydtan1515 said:


> View attachment 4245164
> 
> 
> With flash. More to actual color. Separate post. The forum locked up second photos when attaching together.


Stunning!!!


----------



## lloydtan1515

Thanks


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

lloydtan1515 said:


> View attachment 4245164
> 
> 
> With flash. More to actual color. Separate post. The forum locked up second photos when attaching together.


To die for!!!! So much in love with this!  It’s out of my range or I would be all over this.  Enjoy it!


----------



## J.T.

lloydtan1515 said:


> My new baby is here
> 
> View attachment 4245158
> 
> 
> Without flash, color does not stand out.



Truly a special piece! Congrats!
Mod shots please!


----------



## ksuromax

Bumping this thread, @Hershey'sKisses add your PO!! 
@southernbelle43 and your multi, too!! 
we like to ogle!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Thanks for bumping. I never posted my large crystal Cabat (and China red doggie). 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4421074


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thanks for bumping. I never posted my large crystal Cabat (and China red doggie).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421074


can't see the picture


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hmmm let’s try again.


----------



## blueiris

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hmmm let’s try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421361



Nice!  Thanks so much for sharing your photo.  I never got to see this one in person.  I’ll bet it’s awesome!


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hmmm let’s try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421361


Now that is a gorgeous bag.!!


----------



## Mousse

Here’s the large nappa crystal cabat from SS 2012. My DH calls it the beach bag.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> Here’s the large nappa crystal cabat from SS 2012. My DH calls it the beach bag.
> View attachment 4421787
> View attachment 4421788



Love this version of it. Yours is the one that made me fall in love. It’s so unique.


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love this version of it. Yours is the one that made me fall in love. It’s so unique.



Thank you. I really love this bag.


----------



## Nibb

Mousse said:


> Here’s the large nappa crystal cabat from SS 2012. My DH calls it the beach bag.
> View attachment 4421787
> View attachment 4421788


Your Cabat is interesting to look at. It’s very unique and beautiful.


----------



## ap.

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hmmm let’s try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421361



This looks like it is holding up really well!  I remember when it came out; I considered getting it but thought the PVC would yellow over time.


----------



## Mousse

apey_grapey said:


> This looks like it is holding up really well!  I remember when it came out; I considered getting it but thought the PVC would yellow over time.



The PVC on my cabat and on the violet satchel and wallet hasn’t  discolored at all.


----------



## ksuromax

Large Rosso
Medium Peltro
Medium Nero Nodini 
Mini Peltro


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Large Rosso
> Medium Peltro
> Medium Nero Nodini
> Mini Peltro



Ooooh lala![emoji173]️


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Large Rosso
> Medium Peltro
> Medium Nero Nodini
> Mini Peltro


Wow what a lovely collection.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ooooh lala![emoji173]️





southernbelle43 said:


> Wow what a lovely collection.


Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Large Rosso
> Medium Peltro
> Medium Nero Nodini
> Mini Peltro



[emoji173] [emoji171] [emoji173]


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Large Rosso
> Medium Peltro
> Medium Nero Nodini
> Mini Peltro


Great collection! [emoji173]  If only I could find myself a medium peltro too.


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> Great collection! [emoji173]  If only I could find myself a medium peltro too.


I posted one on the finds thread a couple days ago. I'm not an expert but it looked like peltro to me... @ksuromax what's this?


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Large Rosso
> Medium Peltro
> Medium Nero Nodini
> Mini Peltro


Great collection!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I posted one on the finds thread a couple days ago. I'm not an expert but it looked like peltro to me... @ksuromax what's this?
> View attachment 4432093


Peltro


----------



## prism

Question re: replacement

I've recently acquired a vintage Cabat with pretty used and abused handles. Does anyone know how much BV charges for handle replacements?

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

prism said:


> Question re: replacement
> 
> I've recently acquired a vintage Cabat with pretty used and abused handles. Does anyone know how much BV charges for handle replacements?
> 
> Thanks!


A quick search brought up this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/urgent-help-needed-please.931888/


----------



## prism

V0N1B2 said:


> A quick search brought up this thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/urgent-help-needed-please.931888/



Thanks, I found that too, but I wasn't entirely sure if the prices quoted were for cleaning, for handle replacements on both sides or just one, since it was written rather vaguely. also, the thread was from 3 years ago and I didn't want to drag an old thread up to the front again.

repair costs could have changed too.


----------



## jeune_fille

Contact your SAs, Old Cabat is 20% off


----------



## blueiris

prism said:


> Question re: replacement
> 
> I've recently acquired a vintage Cabat with pretty used and abused handles. Does anyone know how much BV charges for handle replacements?
> 
> Thanks!





V0N1B2 said:


> A quick search brought up this thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/urgent-help-needed-please.931888/





prism said:


> Thanks, I found that too, but I wasn't entirely sure if the prices quoted were for cleaning, for handle replacements on both sides or just one, since it was written rather vaguely. also, the thread was from 3 years ago and I didn't want to drag an old thread up to the front again.
> 
> repair costs could have changed too.



Hi!  If you have a BV SA that you work with already, then I would reach out to him/her to find out what the current policy is.  I had the handles replaced on one of my Cabats years ago.  I won't speak to the charges involved because in my case, I bought the bag directly from the BV boutique only several years before, and they still had record of my purchase.  So my awesome SA was therefore able to facilitate the process for me from beginning to end.  I have no idea if the policy would be different for a vintage Cabat or a Cabat purchased from a reseller.  It's probably case-by-case assessment, anyway.  I wasn't given any information on mine, for instance, until BV had possession of my bag for a while and someone was able to assess the amount of work needed to be done.

My understanding is that my Cabat was sent back to BV in Italy for the handle replacement, so I have no experience with the NYC business mentioned in the other thread.

Hope this helps.  Good luck with yours!


----------



## wheihk

jeune_fille said:


> Contact your SAs, Old Cabat is 20% off


is the discount for VIC only?


----------



## prism

blueiris said:


> Hi!  If you have a BV SA that you work with already, then I would reach out to him/her to find out what the current policy is.  I had the handles replaced on one of my Cabats years ago.  I won't speak to the charges involved because in my case, I bought the bag directly from the BV boutique only several years before, and they still had record of my purchase.  So my awesome SA was therefore able to facilitate the process for me from beginning to end.  I have no idea if the policy would be different for a vintage Cabat or a Cabat purchased from a reseller.  It's probably case-by-case assessment, anyway.  I wasn't given any information on mine, for instance, until BV had possession of my bag for a while and someone was able to assess the amount of work needed to be done.
> 
> My understanding is that my Cabat was sent back to BV in Italy for the handle replacement, so I have no experience with the NYC business mentioned in the other thread.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Good luck with yours!



Thank you for the info. I’ll hit up a boutique soon then


----------



## stanfordmom

With many, many thanks to @muchstuff for posting the find and @V0N1B2 for authenticating!!!


----------



## muchstuff

stanfordmom said:


> With many, many thanks to @muchstuff for posting the find and @V0N1B2 for authenticating!!!
> 
> View attachment 4464736


Congrats, it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## H’sKisses

stanfordmom said:


> With many, many thanks to @muchstuff for posting the find and @V0N1B2 for authenticating!!!
> 
> View attachment 4464736


Bag twins!!! Enjoy it!


----------



## ksuromax

stanfordmom said:


> With many, many thanks to @muchstuff for posting the find and @V0N1B2 for authenticating!!!
> 
> View attachment 4464736





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bag twins!!! Enjoy it!


triplets! 
great score, congrats!!


----------



## stanfordmom

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, it looks beautiful on you!



Thank you so much, I LOVE it and would never have found it without your help! 



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bag twins!!! Enjoy it!





ksuromax said:


> triplets!
> great score, congrats!!



Thank you both, I obsessed over your gorgeous photos and am thrilled to join your family!


----------



## diane278

quadruplets.....


----------



## ksuromax

i wonder if it's possible to gather all Peltro Cabats owners here and get them all (virtually) united


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> i wonder if it's possible to gather all Peltro Cabats owners here and get them all (virtually) united


I was wondering the same thing. But you’d have to be pictured twice.....​


----------



## southernbelle43

A question for Cabat owners.  I stumbled onto a lovely mini Cabat...the Palmetto in chevre for a really good price and was very excited to get it.  BUT I hardly ever carry it.  Even though it is a mini, it is still quite a big bag.  My question is how often do you use yours. And do you only use it when you are going somewhere that you need to carry a lot more than your usual daily items?  I have thought about selling it, but I would really hate to do that.  I think I would probably never be be able to afford (or want to spend a lot on one) in the future.  I know you cannot make my decision for me, but maybe some of you have had the same thoughts.


----------



## H’sKisses

southernbelle43 said:


> A question for Cabat owners.  I stumbled onto a lovely mini Cabat...the Palmetto in chevre for a really good price and was very excited to get it.  BUT I hardly ever carry it.  Even though it is a mini, it is still quite a big bag.  My question is how often do you use yours. And do you only use it when you are going somewhere that you need to carry a lot more than your usual daily items?  I have thought about selling it, but I would really hate to do that.  I think I would probably never be be able to afford (or want to spend a lot on one) in the future.  I know you cannot make my decision for me, but maybe some of you have had the same thoughts.



I’m probably no help, I think the Mini is the perfect size... we’re done with diaper bags, so it’s the perfect size for my things plus a few things for my toddler. I try to rotate my bags, so I haven’t them a LOT. I love them, can’t imagine letting mine go.


----------



## LLANeedle

I’d kill for a mini.  I have the medium PO and though I never use it I’d never part with it.


----------



## diane278

I have two lidos which are about the size of the mini cabat and I find that size easier to use. However, they are both special treatment bags, so they’re heavy. Despite the weight, I am more likely to grab one of those than a cabat.  But, since I’m primarily a clutch user,  I’m biased towards smaller bags.  I do find cabats great for travel totes.......


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’m probably no help, I think the Mini is the perfect size... we’re done with diaper bags, so it’s the perfect size for my things plus a few things for my toddler. I try to rotate my bags, so I haven’t them a LOT. I love them, can’t imagine letting mine go.


I can see how it would be perfect for someone with a small child.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> A question for Cabat owners.  I stumbled onto a lovely mini Cabat...the Palmetto in chevre for a really good price and was very excited to get it.  BUT I hardly ever carry it.  Even though it is a mini, it is still quite a big bag.  My question is how often do you use yours. And do you only use it when you are going somewhere that you need to carry a lot more than your usual daily items?  I have thought about selling it, but I would really hate to do that.  I think I would probably never be be able to afford (or want to spend a lot on one) in the future.  I know you cannot make my decision for me, but maybe some of you have had the same thoughts.


although my kids have grown up (11 and 14) i seem to lug more stuff now than i used to!
water bottles, wet wipes (need to remind them all the time that their phones are NOT clean!) power banks, cables, you name it! 
for me actually a Mini is a tad small, i prefer Medium, i have 1 Mini and i use it less than i use my 2 Mediums, but in generally i rotate my bags a lot! 
i tend to use my Mini on the quiet days when i just do my own stuff, then it's perfect!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. But you’d have to be pictured twice.....​


Yes!!


----------



## V0N1B2

LLANeedle said:


> I’d kill for a mini.  I have the medium PO and though I never use it I’d never part with it.


I’m still looking out for than Mini Noce for you


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> A question for Cabat owners.  I stumbled onto a lovely mini Cabat...the Palmetto in chevre for a really good price and was very excited to get it.  BUT I hardly ever carry it.  Even though it is a mini, it is still quite a big bag.  My question is how often do you use yours. And do you only use it when you are going somewhere that you need to carry a lot more than your usual daily items?  I have thought about selling it, but I would really hate to do that.  I think I would probably never be be able to afford (or want to spend a lot on one) in the future.  I know you cannot make my decision for me, but maybe some of you have had the same thoughts.


I have two minis. I don't use them often (or haven't yet, I seem to have too many bags, how did that happen? ) but when I do the mini Cabat is one of my favourite bags to carry. I don't find it too large at all, yes its perhaps a little more east/west than some bags I might wear (so is the Veneta for that matter, at least for me) but I got over that mindset and let myself not fuss over that. I find it such an easy bag to get in and out of, and it's my fave in the car where I can grab whatever I need without fumbling around. I think it's time to grab one of them for this week's rotation.... I love it enough that I'd likely get a third if the right colour comes along!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I have two minis. I don't use them often (or haven't yet, I seem to have too many bags, how did that happen? ) but when I do the mini Cabat is one of my favourite bags to carry. I don't find it too large at all, yes its perhaps a little more east/west than some bags I might wear (so is the Veneta for that matter, at least for me) but I got over that mindset and let myself not fuss over that. I find it such an easy bag to get in and out of, and it's my fave in the car where I can grab whatever I need without fumbling around. I think it's time to grab one of them for this week's rotation.... I love it enough that I'd likely get a third if the right colour comes along!



Thanks.  I do love how easy it is to get in and out of...or rather to just lean over and look and see what you want, lol.  I think I have just not gotten comfortable with it in my social setting (small city where no one wears designer bags, except a few LV's that I have no clue whether they are real or not).


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks.  I do love how easy it is to get in and out of...or rather to just lean over and look and see what you want, lol.  I think I have just not gotten comfortable with it in my social setting (small city where no one wears designer bags, except a few LV's that I have no clue whether they are real or not).


I totally ignore what everyone else is wearing/carrying when it comes to making personal choices. You're you not them . And I betcha most people in your small City wouldn't know BV anyway, am I right?


----------



## H’sKisses

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks.  I do love how easy it is to get in and out of...or rather to just lean over and look and see what you want, lol.  I think I have just not gotten comfortable with it in my social setting (small city where no one wears designer bags, except a few LV's that I have no clue whether they are real or not).



Aside from that fact that BV is gorgeous, I love love love that it’s elegantly understated, that not a lot of people know what it is... someone made a comment how much I really love woven bags. Lol


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Aside from that fact that BV is gorgeous, I love love love that it’s elegantly understated, that not a lot of people know what it is... someone made a comment how much I really love woven bags. Lol


I had to laugh, I read on a thread where someone didn't like BV because "all the bags looked the same". Blind...


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I had to laugh, I read on a thread where someone didn't like BV because "all the bags looked the same". Blind...


More for us!!! Lol


----------



## LLANeedle

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m still looking out for than Mini Noce for you


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I had to laugh, I read on a thread where someone didn't like BV because "all the bags looked the same". Blind...


Oh my gosh.  It is a good thing LV’s all look so different and  Birkins and  Kellys, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh.  It is a good thing LV’s all look so different and  Birkins and  Kellys, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> A question for Cabat owners.  I stumbled onto a lovely mini Cabat...the Palmetto in chevre for a really good price and was very excited to get it.  BUT I hardly ever carry it.  Even though it is a mini, it is still quite a big bag.  My question is how often do you use yours. And do you only use it when you are going somewhere that you need to carry a lot more than your usual daily items?  I have thought about selling it, but I would really hate to do that.  I think I would probably never be be able to afford (or want to spend a lot on one) in the future.  I know you cannot make my decision for me, but maybe some of you have had the same thoughts.


I am answering my own question. What was I thinking. Sell this...heresy. Now that I am used to its size I carry it all the time. Bag slap me if I ever even hint that I  might sell it. A momentary lapse of brain cells.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks.  I do love how easy it is to get in and out of...or rather to just lean over and look and see what you want, lol.  I think I have just not gotten comfortable with it in my social setting (small city where no one wears designer bags, except a few LV's that I have no clue whether they are real or not).


My favorite bag compliment in my town (so far) is, “I like your bag. Is it Michael Kors?”


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> My favorite bag compliment in my town (so far) is, “I like your bag. Is it Michael Kors?”


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> My favorite bag compliment in my town (so far) is, “I like your bag. Is it Michael Kors?”


Oh man...


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> My favorite bag compliment in my town (so far) is, “I like your bag. Is it Michael Kors?”


hahahahahahahaha   
tell them "Yes, it is" and let them run searching for it!!


----------



## dyyong

Cabat owner wannabe here! Working & dreaming hard to make it come true!


----------



## dyyong

dyyong said:


> Cabat owner wannabe here! Working & dreaming hard to make it come true!


Wannabe became proud owner


----------



## indiaink

dyyong said:


> Wannabe became proud owner


Congratulations! I wanna see photos!  What color dd you get?  Let's see!


----------



## southernbelle43

dyyong said:


> Wannabe became proud owner


Yea for you I cannot wait to see the photos.


----------



## dyyong

indiaink said:


> Congratulations! I wanna see photos!  What color dd you get?  Let's see!





southernbelle43 said:


> Yea for you I cannot wait to see the photos.


It’s new to me Medium Peltro from a lovely tpfer ^_^
I think she and I are meant for each other


----------



## diane278

dyyong said:


> It’s new to me Medium Peltro from a lovely tpfer ^_^
> I think she and I are meant for each other


She looks perfect on you......


----------



## dyyong

diane278 said:


> She looks perfect on you......


Thank YOU Diane!


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> It’s new to me Medium Peltro from a lovely tpfer ^_^
> I think she and I are meant for each other


Congrats, great choice!


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, great choice!


Thank you! Never crossed my mind that I will owe or likes silver! I am surprised how neutral the color is!


----------



## southernbelle43

dyyong said:


> It’s new to me Medium Peltro from a lovely tpfer ^_^
> I think she and I are meant for each other


Beautiful. Peltro is perfect; it goes with everything.  Great choice. If we could see your face I bet there is a big smile.


----------



## dyyong

southernbelle43 said:


> Beautiful. Peltro is perfect; it goes with everything.  Great choice. If we could see your face I bet there is a big smile.


----------



## sngsk

dyyong said:


> It’s new to me Medium Peltro from a lovely tpfer ^_^


Congratulations!!! It looks lovely on you.


----------



## dyyong

sngsk said:


> Congratulations!!! It looks lovely on you.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> Thank you! Never crossed my mind that I will owe or likes silver! I am surprised how neutral the color is!


I have an ottone (gold) and I feel the same, much more neutral than I thought.


----------



## Kharris332003

dyyong said:


> It’s new to me Medium Peltro from a lovely tpfer ^_^
> I think she and I are meant for each other


Congratulations. She’s lovely. I hope you enjoy her.


----------



## dyyong

Kharris332003 said:


> Congratulations. She’s lovely. I hope you enjoy her.


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

dyyong said:


> It’s new to me Medium Peltro from a lovely tpfer ^_^
> I think she and I are meant for each other


congrats! it's an awesome bag! 
happy to be twins


----------



## dyyong

ksuromax said:


> congrats! it's an awesome bag!
> happy to be twins


Thank you! you  you had no idea how many times I drolls on yours


----------



## ksuromax

dyyong said:


> Thank you! you  you had no idea how many times I drolls on yours


  
on which one? Medium,or Mini?


----------



## dyyong

ksuromax said:


> on which one? Medium,or Mini?


The medium


----------



## ksuromax

dyyong said:


> The medium


thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dyyong said:


> It’s new to me Medium Peltro


Congratulations! It looks wonderful on you!


----------



## dyyong

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congratulations! It looks wonderful on you!


Thank you ^_^


----------



## H’sKisses

Triplets! 

Great choice!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

dyyong said:


> It’s new to me Medium Peltro from a lovely tpfer ^_^
> I think she and I are meant for each other


LOVE!  Congratulations. This is a great score and slippery slope ☺️


----------



## dyyong

Buckeyemommy said:


> LOVE!  Congratulations. This is a great score and slippery slope ☺️


I am wearing my “spikes “ shoes for the slope lol
Nah, just hiding under the bridge with others


----------



## jburgh

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Triplets!
> 
> Great choice!


Quadruplets!  Best Color Ever


----------



## blueiris

dyyong said:


> It’s new to me Medium Peltro from a lovely tpfer ^_^
> I think she and I are meant for each other



Awesome find.  The medium size is my favorite for Cabat, and peltro is elusive.  I've never actually seen it in person before!  Enjoy it!


----------



## dyyong

jburgh said:


> Quadruplets!  Best Color Ever





blueiris said:


> Awesome find.  The medium size is my favorite for Cabat, and peltro is elusive.  I've never actually seen it in person before!  Enjoy it!


Thank you ladies ^_^


----------



## southernbelle43

I hope I don't get booed off of the Forum, but I did the unthinkable.... I put my Cabat up for sale. 
I know it is everyone's dream bag, but it was just too big for me, even though it was a mini. It deserves to be in a home with someone who will cherish it and carry it. I swapped it out for a beautiful small loop hobo with the larger metal rings. It arrives Tuesday and I think it will be perfect for me.  I will understand if I get some "shame of you" posts, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I hope I don't get booed off of the Forum, but I did the unthinkable.... I put my Cabat up for sale.
> I know it is everyone's dream bag, but it was just too big for me, even though it was a mini. It deserves to be in a home with someone who will cherish it and carry it. I swapped it out for a beautiful small loop hobo with the larger metal rings. It arrives Tuesday and I think it will be perfect for me.  I will understand if I get some "shame of you" posts, lol.


It has to work for you at the end of the day.  I’ve sold several beautiful bags that simply didn’t fit in terms of size or ease of use. Passing the Cabat on to someone who will use it is the smartest thing to do IMHO. Looking forward to the mod shots of your new baby!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I hope I don't get booed off of the Forum, but I did the unthinkable.... I put my Cabat up for sale.
> I know it is everyone's dream bag, but it was just too big for me, even though it was a mini. It deserves to be in a home with someone who will cherish it and carry it. I swapped it out for a beautiful small loop hobo with the larger metal rings. It arrives Tuesday and I think it will be perfect for me.  I will understand if I get some "shame of you" posts, lol.


There’s no shame. We all have our own preferences......there’s a BV style for everyone. Sometimes it takes awhile to find it.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> There’s no shame. We all have our own preferences......there’s a BV style for everyone. Sometimes it takes awhile to find it.


You are just being sweet like you always are!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> You are just being sweet like you always are!


Hey I'm sweet too!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Hey I'm sweet too!


Yes you are!  Forgive me,I had a momentary lapse.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes you are!  Forgive me,I had a momentary lapse.


----------



## ksuromax

if it doesn't work, then it's better to let go and get the one that will work for you.
It's not a museum piece, not a 'collectible' item, right?


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> if it doesn't work, then it's better to let go and get the one that will work for you.
> It's not a museum piece, not a 'collectible' item, right?


That is what I finally realized after agonizing over it for weeks. But it felt good to put it in the mail, lol.


----------



## dyyong

Tempting for a small cabat, but read Diane’s posts it’s similar to Lido Tote size, what to do???


----------



## dyyong

southernbelle43 said:


> I hope I don't get booed off of the Forum, but I did the unthinkable.... I put my Cabat up for sale.
> I know it is everyone's dream bag, but it was just too big for me, even though it was a mini. It deserves to be in a home with someone who will cherish it and carry it. I swapped it out for a beautiful small loop hobo with the larger metal rings. It arrives Tuesday and I think it will be perfect for me.  I will understand if I get some "shame of you" posts, lol.


There were a lot of “dream” bags I had let go, sometimes it just doesn’t works! It’s better someone appreciates it than me! Plus, can fund for something I will truly enjoy! So, no guilts or judgement!!


----------



## southernbelle43

dyyong said:


> There were a lot of “dream” bags I had let go, sometimes it just doesn’t works! It’s better someone appreciates it than me! Plus, can fund for something I will truly enjoy! So, no guilts or judgement!!


It seems everyone has been in these shoes at some time.  The bag that I swapped it for, the Intrecciato loop with the metal rings, arrives today. I am sure it will relieve my dissonance.


----------



## diane278

I’ve known for some time that, although I loved my medium cabats, they weren’t working for me. Actually, even the mini and my cervo loop are quite large for my needs. However, I keep those, and the lido, for aesthetic reasons. I took photos of what I tend to carry daily and even that was a challenge as the stuff tended to disappear into the bottoms of the bag. As much as I try to be practical, I am ruled by my heart as much as I’m ruled by my head....maybe more so.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I’ve known for some time that, although I loved my medium cabats, they weren’t working for me. Actually, even the mini and my cervo loop are quite large for my needs. However, I keep those, and the lido, for aesthetic reasons. I took photos of what I tend to carry daily and even that was a challenge as the stuff tended to disappear into the bottoms of the bag. As much as I try to be practical, I am ruled by my heart as much as I’m ruled by my head....maybe more so.....
> View attachment 4531536


Many of  my bags look like that, but it doesn’t bother me.  As someone said once, you never know when you might run across a puppy you need to being home. And the heart wants what the heart wants.  So enjoy your bag until you decide it needs to  move on, dear.


----------



## southernbelle43

dyyong said:


> Tempting for a small cabat, but read Diane’s posts it’s similar to Lido Tote size, what to do???


I am waiting for the Cabat bucket to hit the resale market. If anyone sees one, let me know.  It is very small, probably too small for most people but would work for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

The loop bag arrived and it is so beautiful.  The color takes my breath away.  It was listed as gold, but it is a copper color. And imagine my surprise in finding the slip pocket inside big enough for my iPhone XR!  You can see that I carry so few things that this works better for me than the mini Cabat. I am a happy camper today. 
I don't do mod shots well, so I am using the one from the seller that was published on eBay.
It is not a shoulder bag, but can be worn that way if you really need both hands for something. The drop is only 7 inches.  And it is not just "like new" it is new.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> The loop bag arrived and it is so beautiful.  The color takes my breath away.  It was listed as gold, but it is a copper color. And imagine my surprise in finding the slip pocket inside big enough for my iPhone XR!  You can see that I carry so few things that this works better for me than the mini Cabat. I am a happy camper today.
> I don't do mod shots well, so I am using the one from the seller that was published on eBay.
> It is not a shoulder bag, but can be worn that way if you really need both hands for something. The drop is only 7 inches.  And it is not just "like new" it is new.
> View attachment 4531749
> View attachment 4531750
> View attachment 4531751


Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## diane278

It’s beautiful! You’ll have many happy days carrying that bag.


----------



## dyyong

southernbelle43 said:


> The loop bag arrived and it is so beautiful.  The color takes my breath away.  It was listed as gold, but it is a copper color. And imagine my surprise in finding the slip pocket inside big enough for my iPhone XR!  You can see that I carry so few things that this works better for me than the mini Cabat. I am a happy camper today.
> I don't do mod shots well, so I am using the one from the seller that was published on eBay.
> It is not a shoulder bag, but can be worn that way if you really need both hands for something. The drop is only 7 inches.  And it is not just "like new" it is new.
> View attachment 4531749
> View attachment 4531750
> View attachment 4531751


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> The loop bag arrived and it is so beautiful.  The color takes my breath away.  It was listed as gold, but it is a copper color. And imagine my surprise in finding the slip pocket inside big enough for my iPhone XR!  You can see that I carry so few things that this works better for me than the mini Cabat. I am a happy camper today.
> I don't do mod shots well, so I am using the one from the seller that was published on eBay.
> It is not a shoulder bag, but can be worn that way if you really need both hands for something. The drop is only 7 inches.  And it is not just "like new" it is new.
> View attachment 4531749
> View attachment 4531750
> View attachment 4531751


Beautiful, and you are certainly welcome to do a Reveal thread so this gorgeous bag can be admired by more! What a lucky find!


----------



## dolali

southernbelle43 said:


> The loop bag arrived and it is so beautiful.  The color takes my breath away.  It was listed as gold, but it is a copper color. And imagine my surprise in finding the slip pocket inside big enough for my iPhone XR!  You can see that I carry so few things that this works better for me than the mini Cabat. I am a happy camper today.
> I don't do mod shots well, so I am using the one from the seller that was published on eBay.
> It is not a shoulder bag, but can be worn that way if you really need both hands for something. The drop is only 7 inches.  And it is not just "like new" it is new.
> View attachment 4531749
> View attachment 4531750
> View attachment 4531751



Thank you for the pictures! It is a beautiful bag indeed! It looks it carries all your essentials. Enjoy!


----------



## couturequeen

southernbelle43 said:


> Many of  my bags look like that, but it doesn’t bother me.  As someone said once, you never know when you might run across a puppy you need to being home. And the heart wants what the heart wants.  So enjoy your bag until you decide it needs to  move on, dear.



Totally agree! Plus, if you fill up your bag too much it would be too heavy since the leather is such a work of art. 

My bags look a lot like that unless I’m out shopping and then I walk around with a puffed out Mini Cabat or Lido full of stuff, feeling accomplished with my scores and making the bag look so useful.


----------



## bagnut1

Dear lovely Cabat owners - are you still in love even with all of the changes in BV designs?

I am experiencing a desperate need for a beautiful tote.  Would love advice for a post-Maier Cabat purchase.


----------



## southernbelle43

bagnut1 said:


> Dear lovely Cabat owners - are you still in love even with all of the changes in BV designs?
> 
> I am experiencing a desperate need for a beautiful tote.  Would love advice for a post-Maier Cabat purchase.


If you don’t need a big one the Cabat bucket is awesome.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Dear lovely Cabat owners - are you still in love even with all of the changes in BV designs?
> I am experiencing a desperate need for a beautiful tote.  Would love advice for a post-Maier Cabat purchase.


I’m very happy with my Mini cabat, although it’s a TM design (that wasn’t originally available here). I can’t give you any advice, as I haven’t seen any of the new tote designs irl. I agree with @southernbelle43 that the cabat bucket is very attractive, but I haven’t seen it irl either. For the past two years, I’ve been phoning in my orders, so I’m out of touch. Sorry.


----------



## LT bag lady

southernbelle43 said:


> I am waiting for the Cabat bucket to hit the resale market. If anyone sees one, let me know.  It is very small, probably too small for most people but would work for me.


Turn on your messages so I can tell you where I saw one.


----------



## southernbelle43

LT bag lady said:


> Turn on your messages so I can tell you where I saw one.


I am not sure what you mean about turning them on? I have been receiving them?


----------



## southernbelle43

Dear Cabat owners. I have redeemed myself from selling the mini Cabat. I planned to replace it with the new Cabat bucket bag that is a size more in keeping with what I carry. However, my  flat wallet required that I wait until next year when they hit the resale market at a reasonable price. But the bag gods lined up and  a lovely TPF lady contacted me about one. I got the bag and it is the exact color that I wished for.  It comes Tuesday, but I have to share because I am so excited. This is my HG bag and I cannot believe I have one coming. Happy Dance.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Dear Cabat owners. I have redeemed myself from selling the mini Cabat. I planned to replace it with the new Cabat bucket bag that is a size more in keeping with what I carry. However, my  flat wallet required that I wait until next year when they hit the resale market at a reasonable price. But the bag gods lined up and  a lovely TPF lady contacted me about one. I got the bag and it is the exact color that I wished for.  It comes Tuesday, but I have to share because I am so excited. This is my HG bag and I cannot believe I have one coming. Happy Dance.
> View attachment 4534365
> View attachment 4534366
> View attachment 4534367


Fantastic, congrats, it looks like a keeper!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Fantastic, congrats, it looks like a keeper!


Oh it is definitely a keeper!  I have to wear it for at least 3 years to make the money spent worth it, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

My Cabat bucket bag in ebano arrived and it is exactly what I hoped it would be. The color, of course, is wonderful.  It is lightweight and incredibly soft, (contrasted to my chevre mini Cabat which was so stiff), the perfect size and the crossbody strap was easy to double to convert it to a shoulder bag. Although considered "small" (I would call it a medium sized bag) it holds a lot because of its configuration as a bucket. I am a very happy camper. The little wallet that came with it is perfect to hold my three most often used cards and cash.  It is so easy to retrieve with its chain.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> My Cabat bucket bag in ebano arrived and it is exactly what I hoped it would be. The color, of course, is wonderful.  It is lightweight and incredibly soft, (contrasted to my chevre mini Cabat which was so stiff), the perfect size and the crossbody strap was easy to double to convert it to a shoulder bag. Although considered "small" (I would call it a medium sized bag) it holds a lot because of its configuration as a bucket. I am a very happy camper. The little wallet that came with it is perfect to hold my three most often used cards and cash.  It is so easy to retrieve with its chain.
> View attachment 4537668
> View attachment 4537669
> View attachment 4537670
> View attachment 4537671


Beauty, congrats!


----------



## diane278

Great choice! Congratulations!


----------



## dolali

southernbelle43 said:


> My Cabat bucket bag in ebano arrived and it is exactly what I hoped it would be. The color, of course, is wonderful.  It is lightweight and incredibly soft, (contrasted to my chevre mini Cabat which was so stiff), the perfect size and the crossbody strap was easy to double to convert it to a shoulder bag. Although considered "small" (I would call it a medium sized bag) it holds a lot because of its configuration as a bucket. I am a very happy camper. The little wallet that came with it is perfect to hold my three most often used cards and cash.  It is so easy to retrieve with its chain.
> View attachment 4537668
> View attachment 4537669
> View attachment 4537670
> View attachment 4537671



Congratulations! It does look like a very practical bag, but what a beauty!


----------



## southernbelle43

Thank you all.  Several of you don’t care much for this style, but it works so much better for me than the bigger Cabats on a daily basis.  And there is something for everyone out there thank goodness.  My last two bags, the incredible metallic loop and this one are real prizes  in my closet.  And I know someone will buy my chevre mini Cabat and will adore it.  It was in fantastic shape and I wish I could have made it work for me.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you all.  Several of you don’t care much for this style, but it works so much better for me than the bigger Cabats on a daily basis.  And there is something for everyone out there thank goodness.  My last two bags, the incredible metallic loop and this one are real prizes  in my closet.  And I know someone will buy my chevre mini Cabat and will adore it.  It was in fantastic shape and I wish I could have made it work for me.


I think it's lovely. How about a mod shot?


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I think it's lovely. How about a mod shot?


OK but don’t look at my wrinkled play clothes, just the bag.  I am 5’6” weigh 159 to give you an idea of the size.  And. I have the strap doubled.


----------



## Kharris332003

Thanks so much for the reveal and mod shots. This has made me change my mind about this bag. I hope you enjoy her as she’s great.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kharris332003 said:


> Thanks so much for the reveal and mod shots. This has made me change my mind about this bag. I hope you enjoy her as she’s great.


Well cool.   It has the BV original size weave in a great every day weight and style. I am so glad that I found it.


----------



## H’sKisses

It looks much different when carried! Looks like chocolate, enjoy!


----------



## southernbelle43

Correction: espresso, not ebano. And look how neatly you can double the strap for shoulder carry.


----------



## southernbelle43

One last post.  When hooked  it has a very different shape. More rectangular.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> OK but don’t look at my wrinkled play clothes, just the bag.  I am 5’6” weigh 159 to give you an idea of the size.  And. I have the strap doubled.
> View attachment 4537759


Looks great on you!


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> OK but don’t look at my wrinkled play clothes, just the bag.  I am 5’6” weigh 159 to give you an idea of the size.  And. I have the strap doubled.
> View attachment 4537759


all is well that ends well! congrats on finding YOUR perfect bag! hope you'll enjoy it for many years


----------



## southernbelle43

One last comment on the Cabat bucket bag review.  It is easy to access contents with the internal straps secured.  If you want it more tightly closed,  you can use the second hole.  All in all I love this bag.  And with the current uncertainty of BV designs, I am not sure this style will be offered again.  Or if offered, it will have the original size weaving.   So I am happy that I was afforded the opportunity to get it at a price I could afford.


----------



## Kharris332003

Louisaviroma. Website.   Hang on to your classic Cabats, ladies!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4543767
> View attachment 4543768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louisaviroma. Website.   Hang on to your classic Cabats, ladies!


Oh no.  It looks like it’s pumped up on steroids  sorry


----------



## Kharris332003

. I can’t unsee it!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4543767
> View attachment 4543768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louisaviroma. Website.   Hang on to your classic Cabats, ladies!


Daniel Lee kills the holy grail of BV- OMG! What an ugly looking bag...


----------



## Zebra_Bv

Looks like a pillow


----------



## LLANeedle

It looks cheap and tacky.


----------



## muchstuff

There’s already one (unauthenticated) on eBay...


----------



## Nibb

Please make it stop


----------



## V0N1B2

What does everyone think about the Cabat redesign?
I may or may not visit a boutique this weekend, but maybe those of you that do, can confirm if this will be an across the board redesign of the Cabat?  Right now it looks to me like new production Medium Cabats and "Small" Cabats are changing.  I'm curious to know if the new stitching will be stronger (?) since they are no longer reinforced on the interior.


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> What does everyone think about the Cabat redesign?


What are the changes?  I see that the X-shaped stitching is gone.  Is the bag higher/deeper as well?  I am trying to compare to a Cabat that is listed on Yoogi's Closet right now to get an idea of the depth, but I can't quite tell.


----------



## V0N1B2

It seems to me that the length of the leather that attaches the handles to the bags is now longer on the "Small" Cabat than the Medium Cabat. I believe they were once all the same length regardless of the size of the Cabat.  It makes them look thinner on the "Small" Cabat - and possibly they are - but it may be due to the lack of "X" stitch so it doesn't draw the eye horizontally.  I think I'd have to measure the width to confirm if it's an optical illusion or not.

The Cabat handles are just stitched differently now, and they have removed the reinforced square of leather on the back of the handle.
Old vs. New:


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> It seems to me that the length of the leather that attaches the handles to the bags is now longer on the "Small" Cabat than the Medium Cabat. I believe they were once all the same length regardless of the size of the Cabat.  It makes them look thinner on the "Small" Cabat - and possibly they are - but it may be due to the lack of "X" stitch so it doesn't draw the eye horizontally.  I think I'd have to measure the width to confirm if it's an optical illusion or not.
> 
> The Cabat handles are just stitched differently now, and they have removed the reinforced square of leather on the back of the handle.
> Old vs. New:
> View attachment 4602356
> View attachment 4602357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602359
> 
> View attachment 4602360


i'd say it's the same, i've counted the leather strips the patch covers, looks like in both cases it's the same - 4 rows


----------



## ap.

I'm hoping some BVettes can help with a question about an old limited edition cabat:  can anyone give info on how many Shredded Cabat (circa 2011) were made?  There was the Espresso with the plain handles and several bright colors with the shredded handles...medium or large size.  This is the cabat that got away for me.  I just want an idea of how obsessive I should be with my search now that BV seems to be eliminating all Tomas Maier stock.


----------



## V0N1B2

apey_grapey said:


> I'm hoping some BVettes can help with a question about an old limited edition cabat:  can anyone give info on how many Shredded Cabat (circa 2011) were made?  There was the Espresso with the plain handles and several bright colors with the shredded handles...medium or large size.  This is the cabat that got away for me.  I just want an idea of how obsessive I should be with my search now that BV seems to be eliminating all Tomas Maier stock.


Which Cabat are you referring to? The Effiloche Cabat (Spring 2011) or the Fuzzy Cabat (Fall 2011)
I assume you mean Fuzzy, because I think the Effiloche only came in Milk and Nero.
Effiloche vs. Fuzzy


----------



## ap.

V0N1B2 said:


> Which Cabat are you referring to? The Effiloche Cabat (Spring 2011) or the Fuzzy Cabat (Fall 2011)
> I assume you mean Fuzzy, because I think the Effiloche only came in Milk and Nero.
> Effiloche vs. Fuzzy



The Fuzzy Cabat


----------



## V0N1B2

apey_grapey said:


> The Fuzzy Cabat


The Fuzy Cabat came in Espresso, Sapphire, Fire Opal, Resina, Peridot... 
There were other colours that season for plain Nappa Cabats like Rust and Amethyst/Ametiste(?) but I don't believe they were offered for the Fuzzy - or if they were, it may not have been in North America.
I would assume that they were available in the standard Cabat numbers for each size (500 for the Mediums and 750 for the Large)

*there is one in Fire Opal on eBay right now.


----------



## ap.

V0N1B2 said:


> The Fuzy Cabat came in Espresso, Sapphire, Fire Opal, Resina, Peridot...
> There were other colours that season for plain Nappa Cabats like Rust and Amethyst/Ametiste(?) but I don't believe they were offered for the Fuzzy - or if they were, it may not have been in North America.
> I would assume that they were available in the standard Cabat numbers for each size (500 for the Mediums and 750 for the Large)
> 
> *there is one in Fire Opal on eBay right now.



Thank you!  I'll start with the stores first.  I'm surprised BV makes more of the large size than the medium.  

I'll have to search the reference section, but am I correct that BV makes the small/mini, medium, large, and uomo sizes for the cabat in general?  And that the medium and large didn't differ by much -- maybe an inch or so in width?


----------



## blueiris

apey_grapey said:


> Thank you!  I'll start with the stores first.  I'm surprised BV makes more of the large size than the medium.
> 
> I'll have to search the reference section, but am I correct that BV makes the small/mini, medium, large, and uomo sizes for the cabat in general?  And that the medium and large didn't differ by much -- maybe an inch or so in width?



The large is taller, and it is heavier, as well.  I found this Reference photo showing both sizes.


----------



## Pradafreak87

Hey everyone. Have been silently watching this forum for a while. Such avid Cabat collectors!

I’ve been a buyer for a clothing store for 12 years (I started when I was very young, 21) and have wanted a Cabat since my first visit to the Bottega Veneta showroom in Milan on my very first buying trip. I was very green on this trip and had no idea what a Cabat was. When I walked into the showroom, they had several versions on the wall propped up on beautiful suede shelving and my jaw dropped. “What.is.that.bag?” I said to my colleague. He told me “that’s the Cabat—it’s the most expensive bag that Bottega makes and we love it but they only sell it in their stores so don’t even look at it, because you’ll fall in love.” But look at it, I did. I took one off the shelf in a beautiful brown color and held it in my hand. There was no mirror in the showroom but I caught my image in a reflective surface and my pulse quickened. I needed this bag, like now.

I looked at the Cabat every time I went to the Bottega Veneta showroom and saw and touched every new version, every season, every few months. I asked our account executive (pleaded, actually) if there was any way that I could order the bag for the store for myself so I could buy one at wholesale cost. I was 21 years old and never could have afforded the Cabat Uomo which was about $6000 then. She of course said no, not possible. And I asked again the following season, and again the following season, and again the following season. The answer was always no, no, no. She would say things like “the wholesale division doesn’t even have the style info for that bag because it’s not offered to our clients” and “employees of Bottega can’t even buy one”.

some people would grow weary of this exercise but I did not. I am male and I love bags but I only love a few. I truly believe what Tomas Maier said when he said “just have less”. I’d rather have 5 really great, really expensive, perfect things than 500 mediocre items.

 My favorite bag was always the Hermès Garden Party TGM in black canvas (I’ve had it for years—great investment and a hard size to find) but I knew I needed a Cabat. I loved the simplicity and discreet nature of the bag. If you didn’t know what it was, you wouldn’t know what it was. I also loved the idea that the bag was made by one person by hand. I watched the YouTube videos of the bag being made over and over and over again, mesmerized by the quality and craft.

Years went by and I continued to scour the internet for secondhand versions but could never find them. I did this for years. You Cabat collectors really hold onto your things! Two of these bags became available on TheRealReal about two years ago and I hesitated to buy them, then they were gone. One was a whisky colored Uomo size and the other was a black Uomo size with white topstitching. I kicked myself for freezing when I had the opportunity. But, I continued to search. I searched on every possible site for years and years to no avail.

finally, 12 years later, I have purchased four Cabats (all while in quarantine). I find that they are a gateway drug—once you have one, you instantly want another. Like Pringles. I bought a beautiful Burnished and overstitched military green one (large size), then a bronzo vachetta one (large size), then I found the holy grail, the Noce vachetta Cabat (an edition of 50, Uomo size). When I see it in my closet, I get the chills. After I found that one, I was lucky enough to find a black vachetta Uomo Cabat shortly thereafter. My collection is almost complete but I’d really love a dark navy one and maybe the elusive matita color, both in the Uomo size. I LOVE the big one.

I feel so happy to have finally gotten these bags and needed someone to share the journey with. I have truly wanted one of these for more than a decade and it’s finally happened for me. I love a good hunt but this one was ridiculous, though ultimately worthwhile. I can see why you all are such fans!

keep up the love for this bag even though it seems that it will beslowly phased out under the direction of Daniel Lee. I love this style and will absolutely never get rid of these bags—they are mine for life.

xo
P


----------



## muchstuff

Pradafreak87 said:


> Hey everyone. Have been silently watching this forum for a while. Such avid Cabat collectors!
> 
> I’ve been a buyer for a clothing store for 12 years (I started when I was very young, 21) and have wanted a Cabat since my first visit to the Bottega Veneta showroom in Milan on my very first buying trip. I was very green on this trip and had no idea what a Cabat was. When I walked into the showroom, they had several versions on the wall propped up on beautiful suede shelving and my jaw dropped. “What.is.that.bag?” I said to my colleague. He told me “that’s the Cabat—it’s the most expensive bag that Bottega makes and we love it but they only sell it in their stores so don’t even look at it, because you’ll fall in love.” But look at it, I did. I took one off the shelf in a beautiful brown color and held it in my hand. There was no mirror in the showroom but I caught my image in a reflective surface and my pulse quickened. I needed this bag, like now.
> 
> I looked at the Cabat every time I went to the Bottega Veneta showroom and saw and touched every new version, every season, every few months. I asked our account executive (pleaded, actually) if there was any way that I could order the bag for the store for myself so I could buy one at wholesale cost. I was 21 years old and never could have afforded the Cabat Uomo which was about $6000 then. She of course said no, not possible. And I asked again the following season, and again the following season, and again the following season. The answer was always no, no, no. She would say things like “the wholesale division doesn’t even have the style info for that bag because it’s not offered to our clients” and “employees of Bottega can’t even buy one”.
> 
> some people would grow weary of this exercise but I did not. I am male and I love bags but I only love a few. I truly believe what Tomas Maier said when he said “just have less”. I’d rather have 5 really great, really expensive, perfect things than 500 mediocre items.
> 
> My favorite bag was always the Hermès Garden Party TGM in black canvas (I’ve had it for years—great investment and a hard size to find) but I knew I needed a Cabat. I loved the simplicity and discreet nature of the bag. If you didn’t know what it was, you wouldn’t know what it was. I also loved the idea that the bag was made by one person by hand. I watched the YouTube videos of the bag being made over and over and over again, mesmerized by the quality and craft.
> 
> Years went by and I continued to scour the internet for secondhand versions but could never find them. I did this for years. You Cabat collectors really hold onto your things! Two of these bags became available on TheRealReal about two years ago and I hesitated to buy them, then they were gone. One was a whisky colored Uomo size and the other was a black Uomo size with white topstitching. I kicked myself for freezing when I had the opportunity. But, I continued to search. I searched on every possible site for years and years to no avail.
> 
> finally, 12 years later, I have purchased four Cabats (all while in quarantine). I find that they are a gateway drug—once you have one, you instantly want another. Like Pringles. I bought a beautiful Burnished and overstitched military green one (large size), then a bronzo vachetta one (large size), then I found the holy grail, the Noce vachetta Cabat (an edition of 50, Uomo size). When I see it in my closet, I get the chills. After I found that one, I was lucky enough to find a black vachetta Uomo Cabat shortly thereafter. My collection is almost complete but I’d really love a dark navy one and maybe the elusive matita color, both in the Uomo size. I LOVE the big one.
> 
> I feel so happy to have finally gotten these bags and needed someone to share the journey with. I have truly wanted one of these for more than a decade and it’s finally happened for me. I love a good hunt but this one was ridiculous, though ultimately worthwhile. I can see why you all are such fans!
> 
> keep up the love for this bag even though it seems that it will beslowly phased out under the direction of Daniel Lee. I love this style and will absolutely never get rid of these bags—they are mine for life.
> 
> xo
> P


Welcome to TPF! Please feel free to post photos of your treasures, what a lovely story!


----------



## Pradafreak87

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to TPF! Please feel free to post photos of your treasures, what a lovely story!



here are some pics! Love these bags.


----------



## RT1

Pradafreak87 said:


> here are some pics! Love these bags.
> 
> View attachment 4792284
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792286



Superb examples of these bags.      Congratulations!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Pradafreak87 said:


> here are some pics! Love these bags.
> 
> View attachment 4792284
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792286


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Pradafreak87 said:


> here are some pics! Love these bags.
> 
> View attachment 4792284
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792286


stunning collection!


----------



## Nibb

Pradafreak87 said:


> here are some pics! Love these bags.
> 
> View attachment 4792284
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792286


Beauties!


----------



## Pradafreak87

Nibb said:


> Beauties!



last one! Does anyone else have a bag in the Uomo size that they love?


----------



## Nibb

Pradafreak87 said:


> last one! Does anyone else have a bag in the Uomo size that they love?
> 
> View attachment 4792932


It’s nice, what size is it?


----------



## Pradafreak87

Nibb said:


> It’s nice, what size is it?



This is the large size, style 113129 VQ220 3225.


----------



## ksuromax

Pradafreak87 said:


> last one! Does anyone else have a bag in the Uomo size that they love?
> 
> View attachment 4792932


i do! my very first Cabat 
can't wait to use it again (too large for my current needs) 
Rosso


----------



## lloydtan1515

Hey all,

Anyone got the new Cabat from DL collection yet?  I am planning to get one of the new 'small or medium' Cabat, but I am holding back due to the base doesn't seems to lay flat?  For TM's pieces, the base is neatly tucked, but DL's collection, it's sort of floating in the bag?

If you do have the new Cabat, does your stuff get stuck below the bag?  Haha, puzzling moments


----------



## ReRe

Pradafreak87 said:


> Hey everyone. Have been silently watching this forum for a while. Such avid Cabat collectors!
> 
> I’ve been a buyer for a clothing store for 12 years (I started when I was very young, 21) and have wanted a Cabat since my first visit to the Bottega Veneta showroom in Milan on my very first buying trip. I was very green on this trip and had no idea what a Cabat was. When I walked into the showroom, they had several versions on the wall propped up on beautiful suede shelving and my jaw dropped. “What.is.that.bag?” I said to my colleague. He told me “that’s the Cabat—it’s the most expensive bag that Bottega makes and we love it but they only sell it in their stores so don’t even look at it, because you’ll fall in love.” But look at it, I did. I took one off the shelf in a beautiful brown color and held it in my hand. There was no mirror in the showroom but I caught my image in a reflective surface and my pulse quickened. I needed this bag, like now.
> 
> I looked at the Cabat every time I went to the Bottega Veneta showroom and saw and touched every new version, every season, every few months. I asked our account executive (pleaded, actually) if there was any way that I could order the bag for the store for myself so I could buy one at wholesale cost. I was 21 years old and never could have afforded the Cabat Uomo which was about $6000 then. She of course said no, not possible. And I asked again the following season, and again the following season, and again the following season. The answer was always no, no, no. She would say things like “the wholesale division doesn’t even have the style info for that bag because it’s not offered to our clients” and “employees of Bottega can’t even buy one”.
> 
> some people would grow weary of this exercise but I did not. I am male and I love bags but I only love a few. I truly believe what Tomas Maier said when he said “just have less”. I’d rather have 5 really great, really expensive, perfect things than 500 mediocre items.
> 
> My favorite bag was always the Hermès Garden Party TGM in black canvas (I’ve had it for years—great investment and a hard size to find) but I knew I needed a Cabat. I loved the simplicity and discreet nature of the bag. If you didn’t know what it was, you wouldn’t know what it was. I also loved the idea that the bag was made by one person by hand. I watched the YouTube videos of the bag being made over and over and over again, mesmerized by the quality and craft.
> 
> Years went by and I continued to scour the internet for secondhand versions but could never find them. I did this for years. You Cabat collectors really hold onto your things! Two of these bags became available on TheRealReal about two years ago and I hesitated to buy them, then they were gone. One was a whisky colored Uomo size and the other was a black Uomo size with white topstitching. I kicked myself for freezing when I had the opportunity. But, I continued to search. I searched on every possible site for years and years to no avail.
> 
> finally, 12 years later, I have purchased four Cabats (all while in quarantine). I find that they are a gateway drug—once you have one, you instantly want another. Like Pringles. I bought a beautiful Burnished and overstitched military green one (large size), then a bronzo vachetta one (large size), then I found the holy grail, the Noce vachetta Cabat (an edition of 50, Uomo size). When I see it in my closet, I get the chills. After I found that one, I was lucky enough to find a black vachetta Uomo Cabat shortly thereafter. My collection is almost complete but I’d really love a dark navy one and maybe the elusive matita color, both in the Uomo size. I LOVE the big one.
> 
> I feel so happy to have finally gotten these bags and needed someone to share the journey with. I have truly wanted one of these for more than a decade and it’s finally happened for me. I love a good hunt but this one was ridiculous, though ultimately worthwhile. I can see why you all are such fans!
> 
> keep up the love for this bag even though it seems that it will beslowly phased out under the direction of Daniel Lee. I love this style and will absolutely never get rid of these bags—they are mine for life.
> 
> xo
> P


Well you sure made up for all those years of longing. Would love to see pics. I still have my cabats but now that I am retired I don’t carry them much because they go get heavy when loaded up. But like you said. They are very hard to part with. The craftmanship is to die for.  I waited thru many versions to to finally get my “burnt marshmallow” and Moon cabats.


----------



## Pradafreak87

ReRe said:


> Well you sure made up for all those years of longing. Would love to see pics. I still have my cabats but now that I am retired I don’t carry them much because they go get heavy when loaded up. But like you said. They are very hard to part with. The craftmanship is to die for.  I waited thru many versions to to finally get my “burnt marshmallow” and Moon cabats.



they’re pieces of art for sure. I actually got up the nerve to send a message to Tomas Maier on Instagram lauding him for his influence and telling him that I finally got a Cabat. He told me to “enjoy it—I’ve had mine for many years”. A many of few words, I guess.


----------



## lloydtan1515

I brought her home   Thought hard about the New Small Cabat, but somehow I like the feel of TM's work more.


----------



## Pradafreak87

lloydtan1515 said:


> I brought her home   Thought hard about the New Small Cabat, but somehow I like the feel of TM's work more.
> 
> View attachment 4799927


Is the lining suede? What color is it—ivory? Beige? Love!


----------



## lloydtan1515

Pradafreak87 said:


> Is the lining suede? What color is it—ivory? Beige? Love!


Thanks. The lining is in Nappa. The Color is mist and poppy.


----------



## indiaink

lloydtan1515 said:


> Thanks. The lining is in Nappa. The Color is mist and poppy.


OH my god you MUST feel so happy with this bag ... every time you look inside, every time you touch it  - such a work of art!!!


----------



## Nibb

lloydtan1515 said:


> Thanks. The lining is in Nappa. The Color is mist and poppy.


That’s a really spectacular looking bag, congratulations and enjoy_!_


----------



## jbags07

Pradafreak87 said:


> Hey everyone. Have been silently watching this forum for a while. Such avid Cabat collectors!
> 
> I’ve been a buyer for a clothing store for 12 years (I started when I was very young, 21) and have wanted a Cabat since my first visit to the Bottega Veneta showroom in Milan on my very first buying trip. I was very green on this trip and had no idea what a Cabat was. When I walked into the showroom, they had several versions on the wall propped up on beautiful suede shelving and my jaw dropped. “What.is.that.bag?” I said to my colleague. He told me “that’s the Cabat—it’s the most expensive bag that Bottega makes and we love it but they only sell it in their stores so don’t even look at it, because you’ll fall in love.” But look at it, I did. I took one off the shelf in a beautiful brown color and held it in my hand. There was no mirror in the showroom but I caught my image in a reflective surface and my pulse quickened. I needed this bag, like now.
> 
> I looked at the Cabat every time I went to the Bottega Veneta showroom and saw and touched every new version, every season, every few months. I asked our account executive (pleaded, actually) if there was any way that I could order the bag for the store for myself so I could buy one at wholesale cost. I was 21 years old and never could have afforded the Cabat Uomo which was about $6000 then. She of course said no, not possible. And I asked again the following season, and again the following season, and again the following season. The answer was always no, no, no. She would say things like “the wholesale division doesn’t even have the style info for that bag because it’s not offered to our clients” and “employees of Bottega can’t even buy one”.
> 
> some people would grow weary of this exercise but I did not. I am male and I love bags but I only love a few. I truly believe what Tomas Maier said when he said “just have less”. I’d rather have 5 really great, really expensive, perfect things than 500 mediocre items.
> 
> My favorite bag was always the Hermès Garden Party TGM in black canvas (I’ve had it for years—great investment and a hard size to find) but I knew I needed a Cabat. I loved the simplicity and discreet nature of the bag. If you didn’t know what it was, you wouldn’t know what it was. I also loved the idea that the bag was made by one person by hand. I watched the YouTube videos of the bag being made over and over and over again, mesmerized by the quality and craft.
> 
> Years went by and I continued to scour the internet for secondhand versions but could never find them. I did this for years. You Cabat collectors really hold onto your things! Two of these bags became available on TheRealReal about two years ago and I hesitated to buy them, then they were gone. One was a whisky colored Uomo size and the other was a black Uomo size with white topstitching. I kicked myself for freezing when I had the opportunity. But, I continued to search. I searched on every possible site for years and years to no avail.
> 
> finally, 12 years later, I have purchased four Cabats (all while in quarantine). I find that they are a gateway drug—once you have one, you instantly want another. Like Pringles. I bought a beautiful Burnished and overstitched military green one (large size), then a bronzo vachetta one (large size), then I found the holy grail, the Noce vachetta Cabat (an edition of 50, Uomo size). When I see it in my closet, I get the chills. After I found that one, I was lucky enough to find a black vachetta Uomo Cabat shortly thereafter. My collection is almost complete but I’d really love a dark navy one and maybe the elusive matita color, both in the Uomo size. I LOVE the big one.
> 
> I feel so happy to have finally gotten these bags and needed someone to share the journey with. I have truly wanted one of these for more than a decade and it’s finally happened for me. I love a good hunt but this one was ridiculous, though ultimately worthwhile. I can see why you all are such fans!
> 
> keep up the love for this bag even though it seems that it will beslowly phased out under the direction of Daniel Lee. I love this style and will absolutely never get rid of these bags—they are mine for life.
> 
> xo
> P


Thank you for sharing your story, loved reading it   And your Cabats are to die for!  They look to be in amazing condition too. What amazing finds!


----------



## jbags07

lloydtan1515 said:


> I brought her home   Thought hard about the New Small Cabat, but somehow I like the feel of TM's work more.
> 
> View attachment 4799927


Absolutely gorgeous     That lining color!  .....congratulations and enjoy


----------



## Seeeca

Love seeing all the cabat pics!  I've been dying to get one forever and saw this one listed.

Any thoughts on the color?  I asked for more pictures, but it looks really orange compared to other caramel colored BV bags.  I popped into the BV store in Houston today and saw the bag in cipria and fell in love.  It's also probably why I feel like the caramel looks more orange to me now.

TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

Seeeca said:


> Love seeing all the cabat pics!  I've been dying to get one forever and saw this one listed.
> 
> Any thoughts on the color?  I asked for more pictures, but it looks really orange compared to other caramel colored BV bags.  I popped into the BV store in Houston today and saw the bag in cipria and fell in love.  It's also probably why I feel like the caramel looks more orange to me now.
> 
> TIA!


The lighting in the photos looks really warm. Why not ask for a pic outside?


----------



## Seeeca

muchstuff said:


> The lighting in the photos looks really warm. Why not ask for a pic outside?


Thanks for the suggestion! I did ask for more photos, just waiting on the seller to reply and will make sure I clarify asking for a picture outside.


----------



## chefmom

lloydtan1515 said:


> I brought her home   Thought hard about the New Small Cabat, but somehow I like the feel of TM's work more.
> 
> View attachment 4799927


I love this bag?  What is the color of both the outside and inside?  Georgous!


----------



## V0N1B2

chefmom said:


> I love this bag?  What is the color of both the outside and inside?  Georgous!





lloydtan1515 said:


> Thanks. The lining is in Nappa. The Color is mist and poppy.


----------



## Seeeca

Thanks to @imunlisted for finding this gem and @indiaink for authenticating. Just arrived today and couldn't be more excited!


----------



## indiaink

Seeeca said:


> Thanks to @imunlisted for finding this gem and @indiaink for authenticating. Just arrived today and couldn't be more excited!
> 
> View attachment 4823045


OH wow, she's beautiful! OMG. The colors in your photo really bring out the beauty of Ink - again, congratulations!


----------



## Seeeca

indiaink said:


> OH wow, she's beautiful! OMG. The colors in your photo really bring out the beauty of Ink - again, congratulations!



Thank you! ♥️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Seeeca said:


> Just arrived today and couldn't be more excited!


Picture perfect! Ink is such a beautiful color!


----------



## muchstuff

Seeeca said:


> Thanks to @imunlisted for finding this gem and @indiaink for authenticating. Just arrived today and couldn't be more excited!
> 
> View attachment 4823045


Bags twins!


----------



## poohbag

muchstuff said:


> Bags twins!


Triplets!


----------



## ksuromax

Amazing score! Mini, Ink, old unsurpassed icon  
enjoy!!


----------



## splurgetothemax

Hi,
I saw this Cabat on the preloved market. Iam not sure the actual color name but I think is Scarabee (?). This is F/W collection I guess from TM era. Is there anybody has seen it in real life or actually own it that can give some advice regarding the color (is it too flashy?), maintenance (maybe prone to peel because it is metallic) or how you feel in general about Cabat in this color etc? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

splurgetothemax said:


> Hi,
> I saw this Cabat on the preloved market. Iam not sure the actual color name but I think is Scarabee (?). This is F/W collection I guess from TM era. Is there anybody has seen it in real life or actually own it that can give some advice regarding the color (is it too flashy?), maintenance (maybe prone to peel because it is metallic) or how you feel in general about Cabat in this color etc? Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4834785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834787


it's glorious Scarabeo


----------



## splurgetothemax

ksuromax said:


> it's glorious Scarabeo


Thank you. I thought so too. As a loyal BV customer, have you seen it IRL?


----------



## ksuromax

splurgetothemax said:


> Thank you. I thought so too. As a loyal BV customer, have you seen it IRL?


nope, i haven't 
i anchored in BV bay when this ship was long gone...


----------



## indiaink

splurgetothemax said:


> Hi,
> I saw this Cabat on the preloved market. Iam not sure the actual color name but I think is Scarabee (?). This is F/W collection I guess from TM era. Is there anybody has seen it in real life or actually own it that can give some advice regarding the color (is it too flashy?), maintenance (maybe prone to peel because it is metallic) or how you feel in general about Cabat in this color etc? Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4834785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834787


Bags that are handmade like the Cabat, that take more than one person and several days to create, are generally not prone to having issues with their finish. The Cabat was TM’s absolute pride and joy and the banner bag for Classic BV. I’ve had several pre-owned over the years and even several years old were in excellent shape. They were originally designed as BV’s answer to the grocery bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

splurgetothemax said:


> Hi,
> I saw this Cabat on the preloved market. Iam not sure the actual color name but I think is Scarabee (?). This is F/W collection I guess from TM era. Is there anybody has seen it in real life or actually own it that can give some advice regarding the color (is it too flashy?), maintenance (maybe prone to peel because it is metallic) or how you feel in general about Cabat in this color etc? Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4834785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834787


This particular Cabat is more green than those pictures appear. 
Have you had a chance to check out any of the pictures of the Scarabeo Cabt in the Reference Library?


----------



## splurgetothemax

V0N1B2 said:


> This particular Cabat is more green than those pictures appear.
> Have you had a chance to check out any of the pictures of the Scarabeo Cabt in the Reference Library?


Hi,
Thank you for your suggestion. Yes, I did what you advised and I found Scarabee items on the library but not the Cabat. The card case is metallic green and doesn't have the pink hue like Cabat. However, I found a modelling picture in this thread and a little bit of information. She said that since this particular Cabat is padded, the sides would not be able to flop inward like nappa does. Good to know!


----------



## splurgetothemax

indiaink said:


> Bags that are handmade like the Cabat, that take more than one person and several days to create, are generally not prone to having issues with their finish. The Cabat was TM’s absolute pride and joy and the banner bag for Classic BV. I’ve had several pre-owned over the years and even several years old were in excellent shape. They were originally designed as BV’s answer to the grocery bag.


Hi,
Thank you. Yes, I agree with you that Cabat is the banner bag for classic BV regardless of the finish and color. I might be bias, but whatever TM does in his design is always based on practicality and superb craftsmanship. He would not design bags that "hot" for this season only.
I saw many pictures from years ago showing ladies carrying their Cabats and they are still look good.


----------



## kathiejam

I wonder if TM-era cabats are still carried in BV outlets. Or is it just best to look for them in pre-loved markets.


----------



## indiaink

kathiejam said:


> I wonder if TM-era cabats are still carried in BV outlets. Or is it just best to look for them in pre-loved markets.


I just texted my Orlando SA to ask - he says nope, they don‘t have those in. Still at the boutiques. However - the Orlando outlet just had a large black Cesta come in ... Originally $3950 sale $2769. PM me if you want contact info.


----------



## kathiejam

indiaink said:


> I just texted my Orlando SA to ask - he says nope, they don‘t have those in. Still at the boutiques. However - the Orlando outlet just had a large black Cesta come in ... Originally $3950 sale $2769. PM me if you want contact info.
> 
> View attachment 4970625



Wow! That was really quick! Thanks so much for checking @indiaink!!! Appreciate it!

That Cesta is really beautiful! But I've been really wanting a cabat


----------



## indiaink

This is going to be going back in time, so hopefully answers can come from the future, but: I am now the lucky owner of an Ebano (I KNOW, right?) Mini Cabat that came from HI, so it does not have the A on the name plate. (I feel so blessed). She is 047 of 250 from 2006. At any rate, her pouch is stitched to the leather cord - just one stitch, but I’d really like to take the pouch out and store it away. All my other Cabats’ pouches (mini or otherwise) tied to the metal ring, but not this one. I guess I’m asking for permission (me? really) to take that stitch out so I can put the pouch away. Thoughts?


----------



## Euclase

indiaink said:


> This is going to be going back in time, so hopefully answers can come from the future, but: I am now the lucky owner of an Ebano (I KNOW, right?) Mini Cabat that came from HI, so it does not have the A on the name plate. (I feel so blessed). She is 047 of 250 from 2006. At any rate, her pouch is stitched to the leather cord - just one stitch, but I’d really like to take the pouch out and store it away. All my other Cabats’ pouches (mini or otherwise) tied to the metal ring, but not this one. I guess I’m asking for permission (me? really) to take that stitch out so I can put the pouch away. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5014334


I say go for it!  You can take a few pics (to document that these two pieces did come assembled), in case you ever want to resell.  And if you ever wanted to reattach the pouch, and I'm sure that a handbag or shoe repair shop could easily redo that one stitch.


----------



## indiaink

Euclase said:


> I say go for it!  You can take a few pics (to document that these two pieces did come assembled), in case you ever want to resell.  And if you ever wanted to reattach the pouch, and I'm sure that a handbag or shoe repair shop could easily redo that one stitch.


I guess I’m feeling weird about because this bag is so ... so ... OMG the leather is like butter. I will never understand what the artisans of Tomas Maier’s era were able to do with leather that made it so darn buttery and beautiful. Anyway, I will unstitch ... and then I can shine the plate up easier (it’s sterling silver, for heaven’s sake; the original owner had left the plastic on all these years and there‘s some freaky discoloration going on...) Anyway, tomorrow’s my day for nesting with my new bag and just having a fun leather day. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Euclase

indiaink said:


> I guess I’m feeling weird about because this bag is so ... so ... OMG the leather is like butter. I will never understand what the artisans of Tomas Maier’s era were able to do with leather that made it so darn buttery and beautiful. Anyway, I will unstitch ... and then I can shine the plate up easier (it’s sterling silver, for heaven’s sake; the original owner had left the plastic on all these years and there‘s some freaky discoloration going on...) Anyway, tomorrow’s my day for nesting with my new bag and just having a fun leather day. Thanks for your input!


Yaay!  I look forward to more photos of your new baby!   If you don't have one already, I recommend a Sunshine polishing cloth on the silver. They work like a charm and last _forever_.  When I was at T&Co, we used them all the time to shine up customers' sterling pieces.


----------



## indiaink

Euclase said:


> Yaay!  I look forward to more photos of your new baby!   If you don't have one already, I recommend a Sunshine polishing cloth on the silver. They work like a charm and last _forever_.  When I was at T&Co, we used them all the time to shine up customers' sterling pieces.


Thank you, I'll see if I can find one.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Thank you, I'll see if I can find one.


Looking forward to the rehab revealed. Congratulations on your mini find.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

indiaink said:


> I guess I’m feeling weird about because this bag is so ... so ... OMG the leather is like butter. I will never understand what the artisans of Tomas Maier’s era were able to do with leather that made it so darn buttery and beautiful. Anyway, I will unstitch ... and then I can shine the plate up easier (it’s sterling silver, for heaven’s sake; the original owner had left the plastic on all these years and there‘s some freaky discoloration going on...) Anyway, tomorrow’s my day for nesting with my new bag and just having a fun leather day. Thanks for your input!


You made me miss my bag!

I had this exact bag, same color, but the largest size. I sold it last yet, it was too big for me. I'd love one in Mini. The butter soft leather was to die for, but make the large bag too hard to handle for me.

Enjoy! What a beauty!


----------



## 880

indiaink said:


> I guess I’m feeling weird about because this bag is so ... so ... OMG the leather is like butter. I will never understand what the artisans of Tomas Maier’s era were able to do with leather that made it so darn buttery and beautiful. Anyway, I will unstitch ... and then I can shine the plate up easier (it’s sterling silver, for heaven’s sake; the original owner had left the plastic on all these years and there‘s some freaky discoloration going on...) Anyway, tomorrow’s my day for nesting with my new bag and just having a fun leather day. Thanks for your input!


Congratulations! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Ryan

Finally part of the club with my “new” bag!


----------



## annie9999

Congratulations. Great bag. Enjoy.


----------



## Ryan

annie9999 said:


> Congratulations. Great bag. Enjoy.


Thank you! We met at a Hermes  sale in like 2007 - do you remember?


----------



## annie9999

Actually I do-


----------



## Euclase

Ryan said:


> Finally part of the club with my “new” bag!


Oh it looks divine on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## baglici0us

Sharing my new to me cabat! Does this look like Ottone to you?


----------



## annie9999

baglici0us said:


> Sharing my new to me cabat! Does this look like Ottone to you?
> 
> View attachment 5039009


Yes it does and it’s beautiful.  Congratulations.


----------



## baglici0us

annie9999 said:


> Yes it does and it’s beautiful.  Congratulations.



I’m loving how subtle Ottone is compared to my PO cabat. It’s in incredible condition for a 10+ year old bag - testament to BV’s quality.


----------



## Euclase

baglici0us said:


> I’m loving how subtle Ottone is compared to my PO cabat. It’s in incredible condition for a 10+ year old bag - testament to BV’s quality.
> 
> View attachment 5039200


Congratulations!!!  What a beauty.  I look forward to more photos of her out and about.


----------



## jbags07

baglici0us said:


> Sharing my new to me cabat! Does this look like Ottone to you?
> 
> View attachment 5039009


Congratulations  Ottone is stunning, i have it too and i find it to be incredibly neutral - i wear it with almost everything and it looks great!  Yours looks like its in fabulous shape


----------



## alisonanna

Just got this lizard bag, preloved — 
I’m not sure if I’m a reptile person
Can anyone tell me more about it, sometimes knowledge about why it’s special makes a difference.
The plate says 11


----------



## ksuromax

alisonanna said:


> Just got this lizard bag, preloved —
> I’m not sure if I’m a reptile person
> Can anyone tell me more about it, sometimes knowledge about why it’s special makes a difference.
> The plate says 11
> View attachment 5050770


holy cow!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> holy cow!!!


Holy lizard, more like.


----------



## muchstuff

alisonanna said:


> Just got this lizard bag, preloved —
> I’m not sure if I’m a reptile person
> Can anyone tell me more about it, sometimes knowledge about why it’s special makes a difference.
> The plate says 11
> View attachment 5050770


It's a beautiful bag but I have to admit to not being a fan of exotics.


----------



## Nibb

alisonanna said:


> Just got this lizard bag, preloved —
> I’m not sure if I’m a reptile person
> Can anyone tell me more about it, sometimes knowledge about why it’s special makes a difference.
> The plate says 11
> View attachment 5050770


Stunning bag! It took awhile for exotic bags to win me over, now I see them as rare beauties. 
You may find some info on your new bag here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/exotics-family-pics-only.246394/
You can also search the reference threads, tons of info on all Cabats. https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/bottega-veneta-reference-library.157/
Enjoy the new bag, she’s gorgeous.


----------



## jbags07

alisonanna said:


> Just got this lizard bag, preloved —
> I’m not sure if I’m a reptile person
> Can anyone tell me more about it, sometimes knowledge about why it’s special makes a difference.
> The plate says 11
> View attachment 5050770


Speechless!  Its absolutely stunning


----------



## V0N1B2

alisonanna said:


> Just got this lizard bag, preloved —
> I’m not sure if I’m a reptile person
> Can anyone tell me more about it, sometimes knowledge about why it’s special makes a difference.
> The plate says 11
> View attachment 5050770


It’s an Iron/Brass Lizard Medium Cabat from 2007, I think


----------



## jeune_fille

Hello, just wanna ask if Scarabeo Cabat was numbered as well? There is one available in Vegas and I placed a downpayment in the SF boutique so I could be next in line. It was consigned to a client and I havent heard back from the SA who took my deposit.


----------



## jeune_fille

Yay! The Scarabeo Cabat was numbered, Ill be getting it this weekend! The only one remaining in the entire universe!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me Noce small Cabat.     #427 of 500.


----------



## Evergreen602

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Noce small Cabat.    #427 of 500.
> 
> View attachment 5099114


Stunning!  I saw that one on Fashionphile and I had to hold myself back.  I'm on ban island after back-to-back purchases.  Enjoy your beautiful Cabat!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Evergreen602 said:


> Stunning!  I saw that one on Fashionphile and I had to hold myself back.  I'm on ban island after back-to-back purchases.  Enjoy your beautiful Cabat!



Thank you!!  I’ve been wanting one for a long time!


----------



## weezer

Please count me in as a soon-to-be Cabat owner 
I will have:
1) a preloved mini Cabat in blue (arriving in the mail by next week)
2) a brand new mini Cabat in Nero (ordered by my SA at the BV boutique in Westfield valley mall in Santa Clara)


It was so lovely to be at the BV boutique in-person after the Covid lock-down of 2020.

I have really been obsessing over a mini Cabat in Nero and it’s been hard to find a black mini in good  condition, in the secondary market.
(ie I am ok with exterior scuffing due to normal usage in any preloved bag but I draw the line at: odors, sticky residue’, ‘stains’ of unknown origin)

I was carrying my preloved TM era hobo and the SAs were marveling about it’s excellent condition.

I asked them if they had any cabats in-store. They looked surprised but pleased and said there are ‘at least 5 people every week,coming in and asking about the old collection (Tomas Maier).

The cabats are kept in a cabinet, it felt a little sad that they are kept tucked away.

They had 2 Mini Cabats and 1 Medium Cabat. All lined in leather, no suede.

All were beautiful and lightweight.

They did not have Nero Mini in stock so they had me pay in full upfront and they will be ordering the Nero mini for me.

Here is a pic of one of the Cabat Mini in the BV boutique at Westfair mall (sorry I am not versed in BV color names but it’s like an almond color?)


----------



## weezer

Picked up Mini Nero from the BV boutique today!!



Joined by ‘older sibling’ Mini Ink from F/W 2010 (@V0N1B2 thanks for identifying the exact color/season!) who arrived last week by mail!
Look how floppy Ink is


----------



## Euclase

weezer said:


> Picked up Mini Nero from the BV boutique today!!
> View attachment 5108611
> 
> 
> Joined by ‘older sibling’ Mini Ink from F/W 2010 (@V0N1B2 thanks for identifying the exact color/season!) who arrived last week by mail!
> Look how floppy Ink is
> View attachment 5108613


Wow, congratulations!!!  

If you'd be OK with modeling, I'd love to see how these bags (new vs floppy) look when you carry them.  Can you wear them on your shoulder, or are they mostly arm-carry bags?


----------



## weezer

Euclase said:


> Wow, congratulations!!!
> 
> If you'd be OK with modeling, I'd love to see how these bags (new vs floppy) look when you carry them.  Can you wear them on your shoulder, or are they mostly arm-carry bags?


Hi Euclase, I can carry both either on my shoulders or on my arms but I wear them on my shoulders. I love their ease of use. 

I’m ‘photo-shy’ but when my sister visits, I will ask her to model them both


----------



## weezer

Euclase said:


> Wow, congratulations!!!
> 
> If you'd be OK with modeling, I'd love to see how these bags (new vs floppy) look when you carry them.  Can you wear them on your shoulder, or are they mostly arm-carry bags?


As promised, here are pics of my sister (she’s 5’2”) modeling both mini bags with her jacket 
Top photo: Ink F/W 2010 


Bottom photo: brand new Nero


----------



## Euclase

weezer said:


> As promised, here are pics of my sister (she’s 5’2”) modeling both mini bags with her jacket
> Top photo: Ink F/W 2010
> View attachment 5110586
> 
> Bottom photo: brand new Nero
> View attachment 5110587


Many thanks to you and your sister for sharing the modeling photos! 
It’s very helpful to have a sense of scale with these bags.


----------



## jbags07

weezer said:


> Picked up Mini Nero from the BV boutique today!!
> View attachment 5108611
> 
> 
> Joined by ‘older sibling’ Mini Ink from F/W 2010 (@V0N1B2 thanks for identifying the exact color/season!) who arrived last week by mail!
> Look how floppy Ink is
> View attachment 5108613


Congratulations on your new Cabats! 2 gorgeous colors, both are just beautiful. Love the modeling shots too. How wonderful you were able to order a brand new Nero, i did not realize the stores were still carrying this TM design.


----------



## jbags07

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Noce small Cabat.    #427 of 500.
> 
> View attachment 5099114


Gorgeous color! Enjoy this beautiful bag. Mini Cabats are such fabulous bags …..


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous color! Enjoy this beautiful bag. Mini Cabats are such fabulous bags …..



Thank you!


----------



## weezer

Euclase said:


> Many thanks to you and your sister for sharing the modeling photos!
> It’s very helpful to have a sense of scale with these bags.


Thank you  !


jbags07 said:


> Congratulations on your new Cabats! 2 gorgeous colors, both are just beautiful. Love the modeling shots too. How wonderful you were able to order a brand new Nero, i did not realize the stores were still carrying this TM design.


Thank you   !
Yes I am grateful I was able to still find it through the boutique!! They are definitely going to be my ‘forever’ bags


----------



## jeune_fille

My majestic Scarabeo Cabat!


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> My majestic Scarabeo Cabat!


Beautiful!


----------



## 880

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Noce small Cabat.     #427 of 500.
> 
> View attachment 5099114


Congrats, it’s gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs

@weezer, love your two new bags and am thankful your dear sister modeled them! Thank you!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

880 said:


> Congrats, it’s gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs
> 
> @weezer, love your two new bags and am thankful your dear sister modeled them! Thank you!



Thanks *880*!


----------



## jeune_fille

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you dear! The bag is supposed to be 10-11 years old but omg, it didnt age at all.


----------



## Rockerchic

Evergreen602 said:


> Stunning!  I saw that one on Fashionphile and I had to hold myself back.  I'm on ban island after back-to-back purchases.  Enjoy your beautiful Cabat!


I was watching this one too when it sold. It was returned and I grabbed it...I just hope it wasn't returned because the condition was so poor. I'll let you know when it arrives! Also do you have any recommendations on where to send it to clean it up a bit? would you recommend that? thanks so much for answering a newbie's (to BV) questions!


----------



## Evergreen602

Rockerchic said:


> I was watching this one too when it sold. It was returned and I grabbed it...I just hope it wasn't returned because the condition was so poor. I'll let you know when it arrives! Also do you have any recommendations on where to send it to clean it up a bit? would you recommend that? thanks so much for answering a newbie's (to BV) questions!


Let us know what you think when it arrives!  I've seen a handbag spa service mentioned on one of the more recent BV threads.  By recent, I mean the last few months.  I seem to recall it was in New York.  I personally have not had to use a spa service yet, but I should start keeping a list of options just in case.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rockerchic said:


> I was watching this one too when it sold. It was returned and I grabbed it...I just hope it wasn't returned because the condition was so poor. I'll let you know when it arrives! Also do you have any recommendations on where to send it to clean it up a bit? would you recommend that? thanks so much for answering a newbie's (to BV) questions!



Superior Leather (NYC) is where BV sends the bags that need repair. 
You can send an image & they are very good about responding..


----------



## Nibb

Rockerchic said:


> I was watching this one too when it sold. It was returned and I grabbed it...I just hope it wasn't returned because the condition was so poor. I'll let you know when it arrives! Also do you have any recommendations on where to send it to clean it up a bit? would you recommend that? thanks so much for answering a newbie's (to BV) questions!


Many BV and other TPF people have used Modern Leather in New York, I personally have not used them.


----------



## jeune_fille

There are still Cabats in the US particularly in Vegas Store. 
The SA I work with says, there is Fraise in Vegas.


----------



## loves

My newest addition and addiction.


----------



## Euclase

loves said:


> My newest addition and addiction.
> View attachment 5158224


Wow!!! Congrats!


----------



## loves

Euclase said:


> Wow!!! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## indiaink

I have been reading this thread _again_ and loving all the history. I was looking for Veneziano, and I found it... but of course a lot of the photos of this bag didn't transition from the upgrades to the blog that have been done in the past.

No personal photos yet, as I just purchased this morning - but I am so so lucky to have found a S/S 08 Mini Cabat in the Veneziano treatment - with a bit of darkening on the handles, only minor 'edge' cracking (easy to repair) and one very minor corner rub. No stains, it looks practically brand new given that this Cabat is all about the pastels (Lotus, Colonial, Aurora) ...  and 13 years old! I can't wait to get her.

The fun part about this purchase is that she's already lived life, so I don't have to worry about dings and scratches and what-not, you know, that 'new car' problem we have - she's already broken in. 

I've attached a couple of photos I found earlier in the thread (like _years_ ago in the thread)  In the group shot, she's the second one from the left. And one from the auction I just won.


----------



## Nibb

New Cabat! Congratulations can’t wait to see it.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> New Cabat! Congratulations can’t wait to see it.


OMG I just realized what I did - bought a 13 year old bag on Friday the 13th.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> OMG I just realized what I did - bought a 13 year old bag on Friday the 13th.


it's meant to be!! perfect stars alignment


----------



## ksuromax

i'm not posting pix, but i'm using pretty often my Large Rosso these days, and it's such a great bag!
and i'm actually keeping an eye on another large, 'peed-in-the-pool'  but so far manage to hold back ....


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> i'm not posting pix, but i'm using pretty often my Large Rosso these days, and it's such a great bag!
> and i'm actually keeping an eye on another large, 'peed-in-the-pool'  but so far manage to hold back ....



Pied de Poule??? Im excited! Where is the pic? I am thinking about this in the Roma Model


----------



## weezer

I love the mini Cabat, such a classic beauty.
It’s wonderful when you find one out there that ‘calls’ out to you!


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Pied de Poule??? Im excited! Where is the pic? I am thinking about this in the Roma Model


yes  i haven't bought it 
but i keep going back and look....


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> yes  i haven't bought it
> but i keep going back and look....


OMG.. Im so excited for you! Let us know if you got one. What color? Atlantic or China Red? Nero/Blanco?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> i'm not posting pix, but i'm using pretty often my Large Rosso these days, and it's such a great bag!
> and i'm actually keeping an eye on another large, 'peed-in-the-pool'  but so far manage to hold back ....


Do NOT hold back, woman - you know these are extinct and harder to find than hen’s teeth.

I’m thinking of a new name for my new beauty - “Northern Lights” ought to do it.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Do NOT hold back, woman - you know these are extinct and harder to find than hen’s teeth.
> 
> I’m thinking of a new name for my new beauty - “Northern Lights” ought to do it.


to be honest, i'm just waiting for the price to reduce further ....


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> OMG.. Im so excited for you! Let us know if you got one. What color? Atlantic or China Red? Nero/Blanco?


as far as i know (correct me if i'm wrong) but Pied de poule was only made in one colorway - black and beige


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> to be honest, i'm just waiting for the price to reduce further ....


Is it local to you? I think the PDP was in the era of the PO and the Beetle and … what was the other special one from that era…


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> as far as i know (correct me if i'm wrong) but Pied de poule was only made in one colorway - black and beige


No, you‘re right. I think she thought you were getting A cabat, not the PDP.


----------



## Nibb

I thought of your Rosso this Morning when I was extremely tempted by a small Rosso Cabat for sale in Japan.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> I thought of your Rosso this Morning when I was extremely tempted by a small Rosso Cabat for sale in Japan.


Is that the one up now? I asked the seller for a photo of the white tag inside and he/she says there isn’t one.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Is that the one up now? I asked the seller for a photo of the white tag inside and he/she says there isn’t one.


Yes, I left it for you. Too bad about the tag it looked like a little beauty. 
 I did pick up a sweet little Montebello bag last night.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Is it local to you? I think the PDP was in the era of the PO and the Beetle and … what was the other special one from that era…


yes, i think so, around 2010's 
glorious era 
Moon


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Is that the one up now? I asked the seller for a photo of the white tag inside and he/she says there isn’t one.


maybe it curled up and hid under the base leather?


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> I thought of your Rosso this Morning when I was extremely tempted by a small Rosso Cabat for sale in Japan.


how is the condition?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> how is the condition?


It is item 144152309301 and the condition looks great. And I have to retract my statement, he just said there are ’no more images’, not that there wasn’t a tag. It’s a great price, too! @Nibb I think you should hit it!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> It is item 144152309301 and the condition looks great. And I have to retract my statement, he just said there are ’no more images’, not that there wasn’t a tag. It’s a great price, too! @Nibb I think you should hit it!


you can see the tag on the 3rd shot, look in the right upper corner


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> It is item 144152309301 and the condition looks great. And I have to retract my statement, he just said there are ’no more images’, not that there wasn’t a tag. It’s a great price, too! @Nibb I think you should hit it!





ksuromax said:


> you can see the tag on the 3rd shot, look in the right upper corner


Red mini is officially mine! Thank you my enabling friends! I’m pretty thrilled.


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> as far as i know (correct me if i'm wrong) but Pied de poule was only made in one colorway - black and beige


Oh yes you are correct haha. I was thinking of the Roma that was in Pre Fall 2018.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Red mini is officially mine! Thank you my enabling friends! I’m pretty thrilled.


Yeeey!!!!!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> you can see the tag on the 3rd shot, look in the right upper corner


Yes, I see it now.

@Nibb I see you! You were trying to get me to put you out of your misery!  AHA!  Oh, maybe we'll have twin reveals!!!  I can't wait to find out exactly what shade of red this is!!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Yes, I see it now.
> 
> @Nibb I see you! You were trying to get me to put you out of your misery!  AHA!  Oh, maybe we'll have twin reveals!!!  I can't wait to find out exactly what shade of red this is!!!


looks like Rosso, indeed


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Yes, I see it now.
> 
> @Nibb I see you! You were trying to get me to put you out of your misery!  AHA!  Oh, maybe we'll have twin reveals!!!  I can't wait to find out exactly what shade of red this is!!!


Sometimes I leave things for others but that damn bag was haunting me. Thanks for your and @ksuromax’s help! I’ve wanted a mini for awhile but a red mini, WHOOHOO! I do think a double reveal is in order.


----------



## Nibb

Nibb said:


> Sometimes I leave things for others but that damn bag was haunting me. Thanks for your and @ksuromax’s help! I’ve wanted a mini for awhile but a red mini, WHOOHOO! I do think a double reveal is in order.


Or a triple reveal if Ms K gives the PDP a home.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Or a triple reveal if Ms K gives the PDP gets a home.


@ksuromax - we can’t complete this mission without you


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> I have been reading this thread _again_ and loving all the history. I was looking for Veneziano, and I found it... but of course a lot of the photos of this bag didn't transition from the upgrades to the blog that have been done in the past.
> 
> No personal photos yet, as I just purchased this morning - but I am so so lucky to have found a S/S 08 Mini Cabat in the Veneziano treatment - with a bit of darkening on the handles, only minor 'edge' cracking (easy to repair) and one very minor corner rub. No stains, it looks practically brand new given that this Cabat is all about the pastels (Lotus, Colonial, Aurora) ...  and 13 years old! I can't wait to get her.
> 
> The fun part about this purchase is that she's already lived life, so I don't have to worry about dings and scratches and what-not, you know, that 'new car' problem we have - she's already broken in.
> 
> I've attached a couple of photos I found earlier in the thread (like _years_ ago in the thread)  In the group shot, she's the second one from the left. And one from the auction I just won.
> 
> View attachment 5163177
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163180


Alas, the seller is having trouble finding the bag ... and for now the transaction is cancelled. I am not mad about it, as I understand they've got thousands of bags and also I've bought from them before, so we're good.

So only one reveal coming up... ? The gorgeous red.... and I don't suppose we were able to talk @ksuromax into her PdP...


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Alas, the seller is having trouble finding the bag ... and for now the transaction is cancelled. I am not mad about it, as I understand they've got thousands of bags and also I've bought from them before, so we're good.
> 
> So only one reveal coming up... ? The gorgeous red.... and I don't suppose we were able to talk @ksuromax into her PdP...


I’m so sorry it was such a great mini. Ya know one door closes… A triple reveal is never off the table.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Alas, the seller is having trouble finding the bag ... and for now the transaction is cancelled. I am not mad about it, as I understand they've got thousands of bags and also I've bought from them before, so we're good.
> 
> So only one reveal coming up... ? The gorgeous red.... and I don't suppose we were able to talk @ksuromax into her PdP...


oh, i am a weak-willed chicken  but i have made a big purchase and right now don't have a lot of free cash, so, i'm waiting for price reduction


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Alas, the seller is having trouble finding the bag ... and for now the transaction is cancelled. I am not mad about it, as I understand they've got thousands of bags and also I've bought from them before, so we're good.
> 
> So only one reveal coming up... ? The gorgeous red.... and I don't suppose we were able to talk @ksuromax into her PdP...


The seller may have found the bag. You may want to check with them.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> The seller may have found the bag. You may want to check with them.


I see it. Thanks!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I see it. Thanks!


The urge may have passed. 
Red mini is at LAX. Very excited she made it across the Pacific.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> The urge may have passed.
> Red mini is at LAX. Very excited she made it across the Pacific.


Not that so much, I ... dunno. After the fiasco of the seller losing it to begin with, I think I'm just ... not as in love with this 'one' as previously thought. Oh trust me, that Mini Cabat urge is still going strong...


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Alas, the seller is having trouble finding the bag ... and for now the transaction is cancelled. I am not mad about it, as I understand they've got thousands of bags and also I've bought from them before, so we're good.
> 
> So only one reveal coming up... ? The gorgeous red.... and I don't suppose we were able to talk @ksuromax into her PdP...


what's the outcome? are you giving it another try?


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> what's the outcome? are you giving it another try?


My new mini Rosso is going to New York for a refresh. It’s in good condition but a bit faded. Your Rosso is the Ferrari, my mini is the Alfa Romeo. Not sure what indiaink has coming.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> My new mini Rosso is going to New York for a refresh. It’s in good condition but a bit faded. Your Rosso is the Ferrari, my mini is the Alfa Romeo.
> View attachment 5175266


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> what's the outcome? are you giving it another try?


Nope, I went another direction when something came along that I never expected in a million years - reveal to come when she arrives...


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Nope, I went another direction when something came along that I never expected in a million years - reveal to come when she arrives...


oh.... one is coming from me, too, and also it's one of those hen's teeth, as you say...


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> oh.... one is coming from me, too, and also it's one of those hen's teeth, as you say...


Ooooooooooo..... we'll be blowing up the forum for those remaining Classic BV folks ... all, what, four of us?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Ooooooooooo..... we'll be blowing up the forum for those remaining Classic BV folks ... all, what, four of us?


whatever we are, four, or even less, we stand tall and strong!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> whatever we are, four, or even less, we stand tall and strong!


----------



## indiaink

Well, my NEW (well, maybe carried a handful of times) arrived ... let's see if anybody's up for this mini reveal....


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> Well, my NEW (well, maybe carried a handful of times) arrived ... let's see if anybody's up for this mini reveal....
> 
> View attachment 5177579


I never thought I'd find this bag - ever - and in this condition? She's ALMOST like brand-spanking-new.

I present the infamous Peed in the Pool.... rather, the Pied de Poule Mini Cabat. She's beautiful, and I don't have to send her away or do a thing to her.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> I never thought I'd find this bag - ever - and in this condition? She's ALMOST like brand-spanking-new.
> 
> I present the infamous Peed in the Pool.... rather, the Pied de Poule Mini Cabat. She's beautiful, and I don't have to send her away or do a thing to her.
> 
> View attachment 5177584



One more shot, then I am done. I have a new job to get ready for in a few weeks, a trip to Seattle beforehand, things to do, a garden to clean up, a life to live.

*Thank you all for sharing with me all these years! BVettes Forever!!!


*


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> One more shot, then I am done. I have a new job to get ready for in a few weeks, a trip to Seattle beforehand, things to do, a garden to clean up, a life to live.
> 
> *Thank you all for sharing with me all these years! BVettes Forever!!!
> 
> View attachment 5177586
> *


Pretty incredible find. Best of luck with the new endeavors. Thank you for everything!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> One more shot, then I am done. I have a new job to get ready for in a few weeks, a trip to Seattle beforehand, things to do, a garden to clean up, a life to live.
> 
> *Thank you all for sharing with me all these years! BVettes Forever!!!
> 
> View attachment 5177586
> *


simply stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> oh.... one is coming from me, too, and also it's one of those hen's teeth, as you say...


it's shipped!!!


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> it's shipped!!!


and landed!!


----------



## pm0964

indiaink said:


> I never thought I'd find this bag - ever - and in this condition? She's ALMOST like brand-spanking-new.
> 
> I present the infamous Peed in the Pool.... rather, the Pied de Poule Mini Cabat. She's beautiful, and I don't have to send her away or do a thing to her.
> 
> View attachment 5177584


OMG!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> and landed!!


Is it Ms Straw or did you pick up toothy too?


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Is it Ms Straw or did you pick up toothy too?


indeed, it is!


----------



## jeune_fille

My SA friend sent me two Cabat pictures. They are gorgeous but OMG, sooo expensive!


----------



## Evergreen602

Some eye candy.  I think I want one, or two!


----------



## Rockerchic

Has anyone found an insert with a good fit for the mini cabat?


----------



## annie9999

Rockerchic said:


> Has anyone found an insert with a good fit for the mini cabat?


I have not- I have spent so much money on all kinds of inserts and pouches and I don’t have any good results to report.  I love by Cabats but I just look at them.  They are not a joy to carry- for me.


----------



## diane278

Rockerchic said:


> Has anyone found an insert with a good fit for the mini cabat?



Although I no longer have the mini cabat or it’s sisters, the lidos, I found the most success in using the clear (sandwich sized) zip lock bags. I originally used some older leather pouches from TCO, but changed to the clear bags when I realized my life was easier when I could see what I was digging for. As a plus, they don‘t add any weight at all to the bag….


----------



## Rockerchic

@annie9999 and @diane278, thanks so much for the response. I had a mini cabat back it the hay day but although I loved the look, I had a hard time with the practicality as everything got so tossed around inside. I am getting nostalgic and would like to try one again but I keep going back and forth not sure if it's meant to be. I'd love to use as a work bag but I think to keep my laptop in place and be able to get to things quickly, I'd need an organizer.....or maybe just a different bag. LOL!


----------



## couturequeen

Rockerchic said:


> Has anyone found an insert with a good fit for the mini cabat?


Samorga’s M15 (W30 H15 D13cm / W11.8 H5.9 D5.1in) medium organizer works for me. Code AMY20 for 20% off.

I also use it for my Lido bags.


----------



## Rockerchic

couturequeen said:


> Samorga’s M15 (W30 H15 D13cm / W11.8 H5.9 D5.1in) medium organizer works for me. Code AMY20 for 20% off.
> 
> I also use it for my Lido bags.


Thank y0u!!! That bottle green cabat is amazing!!


----------



## ksuromax

Rockerchic said:


> Thank y0u!!! That bottle green cabat is amazing!!


and it's a special finish - markapunto, which is a double joy


----------



## indiaink

Evergreen602 said:


> Some eye candy.  I think I want one, or two!
> View attachment 5205160


@Evergreen602 Where was this photo taken? That Nero Cabat is gorgeous …


----------



## indiaink

Latest prices - Medium Cabat is 7500, and Large Cabat is 8850.

Insanity.

ETA: Yep, I’m back. New job is great, it’s what I’ve waited for the last 11 years, and I could not be any happier. Yes, I know, I said there are things more important than bags and tPF, but darn it. I miss the place!


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> @Evergreen602 Where was this photo taken? That Nero Cabat is gorgeous …


@indiaink the photo was taken at the BV store in Scottsdale, Arizona.  I may have gasped when I saw these beauties.  I asked my SA if they were bringing back the Cabats, and she confirmed they were.  I tried on both, and loved them.  But that Nero...


----------



## GDS91

Hello everybody!

i am kindly asking for some clarification about the Large Cabat dimensions: i am evaluating to get this cabat from a reseller and I was wondering if it’s a Cabat Uomo. (Dimensions are 49x33x22)

Is the Cabat uomo higher or even larger than a Large Cabat?

I couldn’t manage to really get a clear idea since i could see base dimensions ranging from 40 to 60 cm.

thank you all of you in advance for your feedbacks


----------



## indiaink

GDS91 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> i am kindly asking for some clarification about the Large Cabat dimensions: i am evaluating to get this cabat from a reseller and I was wondering if it’s a Cabat Uomo. (Dimensions are 49x33x22)
> 
> Is the Cabat uomo higher or even larger than a Large Cabat?
> 
> I couldn’t manage to really get a clear idea since i could see base dimensions ranging from 40 to 60 cm.
> 
> thank you all of you in advance for your feedbacks



Bottega Veneta Cabat Dimensions in inches:

Bottega Veneta Mini Cabat Bag 12.0″ x 8.0″ H x 6.0″ D
Bottega Veneta Cabat Medium Bag 16.6″ L x 9.8″ H x 6.4″ D
Bottega Veneta Cabat Large Bag 17.6″ x 12.9″ x 7.8″
Bottega Veneta Cabat Uomo Bag 27" x 13" H x 9" D

The Uomo was generally sold as a man's bag, if I recall correctly.


----------



## GDS91

indiaink said:


> Bottega Veneta Cabat Dimensions in inches:
> 
> Bottega Veneta Mini Cabat Bag 12.0″ x 8.0″ H x 6.0″ D
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Medium Bag 16.6″ L x 9.8″ H x 6.4″ D
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Large Bag 17.6″ x 12.9″ x 7.8″
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Uomo Bag 27" x 13" H x 9" D
> 
> The Uomo was generally sold as a man's bag, if I recall correctly.



so kind of you providing all these info!
The first of the three dimensions refers to the base of the bag or to the top when wide-opened?


----------



## indiaink

GDS91 said:


> so kind of you providing all these info!
> The first of the three dimensions refers to the base of the bag or to the top when wide-opened?


The base. The top opening is subjective and depending on age, as the weave relaxes over time, as well as the owner may carry different heavier -or- lighter items.


----------



## GDS91

indiaink said:


> The base. The top opening is subjective and depending on age, as the weave relaxes over time, as well as the owner may carry different heavier -or- lighter items.


Thanks indiaink for being so comprehensive! I am a male actually and looking for a large cabat or Uomo version but very difficult to pick from resellers in very good conditions


----------



## indiaink

GDS91 said:


> Thanks indiaink for being so comprehensive! I am a male actually and looking for a large cabat or Uomo version but very difficult to pick from resellers in very good conditions


I don't know much searching you've done in this subforum, but this is a great post, one you can probably relate to:

Uomo Cabat Fan


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Rockerchic said:


> Has anyone found an insert with a good fit for the mini cabat?



I use this for my Cabat which measures 12x6x9 inches.  The medium size fits, but I could have gone with the large.  I‘ve bought a few in different colors and sizes for my other bags.  They’ve worked out pretty good.









						2.57US $ 34% OFF|New Multifunction Women Felt Insert Bag Makeup Cosmetic Bags Travel Inner Purse Portable Handbag Storage Organizer Tote S/m/l - Cosmetic Bags & Cases - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## GDS91

Thank you both!


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi all, I finally found a small cabat from a reseller and it is just gorgeous but the seller said it was a dark brown and to my eye it looks black. Here is the plate… can the color be identified with this number? Is there a dark brown that looks almost like black? Lol… looks black to me!


----------



## Rockerchic

Outside in natural light but no sun


----------



## V0N1B2

Rockerchic said:


> Hi all, I finally found a small cabat from a reseller and it is just gorgeous but the seller said it was a dark brown and to my eye it looks black. Here is the plate… can the color be identified with this number? Is there a dark brown that looks almost like black? Lol… looks black to me!


The colour is on the authenticity tag, not the plate.


----------



## Rockerchic

V0N1B2 said:


> The colour is on the authenticity tag, not the plate.


@von1b2 thank you so much. Here is the tag. Hard to photograph. Are you able to tell from this? I’ll be shocked if not black but these eyes are getting old….


----------



## V0N1B2

Rockerchic said:


> @von1b2 thank you so much. Here is the tag. Hard to photograph. Are you able to tell from this? I’ll be shocked if not black but these eyes are getting old….


Yes, your Mini Cabat is Nero (black)
Enjoy, looks like the previous owner(s) took good care of this bag. It's in pretty good shape despite being almost 20 years old.


----------



## Rockerchic

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, your Mini Cabat is Nero (black)
> Enjoy, looks like the previous owner(s) took good care of this bag. It's in pretty good shape despite being almost 20 years old.


I thought so!!!
So the good news is these old eyes still work...the bad news is I really wanted something other than black as I have so many black bags. 

But this is in such amazing shape... I do have time to return....hmmmmm what to do? 
Would appreciate opinions!


----------



## ksuromax

Rockerchic said:


> I thought so!!!
> So the good news is these old eyes still work...the bad news is I really wanted something other than black as I have so many black bags.
> 
> But this is in such amazing shape... I do have time to return....hmmmmm what to do?
> Would appreciate opinions!


what other black bags do you have? 
maybe, keep this one and let go of something that you have had enough of? how different is it shape/function wise from you other bags?


----------



## Rockerchic

Thanks @ksuromax 
Large tote bags I have:
Chanel cambon bucket bag--mostly use in spring and summer because it has patent CCs and hot pink lining
LV empreinte medium onthego tote--mostly use for work
My other black bags are shoulder/cross body--Celine c bag, chanel reissue, YSL small puffer, Hermes Kelly and BV veneta...
I guess I like black!! Maybe I should sell the veneta but it is my only hobo.


----------



## ksuromax

Rockerchic said:


> Thanks @ksuromax
> Large tote bags I have:
> Chanel cambon bucket bag--mostly use in spring and summer because it has patent CCs and hot pink lining
> LV empreinte medium onthego tote--mostly use for work
> My other black bags are shoulder/cross body--Celine c bag, chanel reissue, YSL small puffer, Hermes Kelly and BV veneta...
> I guess I like black!! Maybe I should sell the veneta but it is my only hobo.


well, i don't see too many totes in your collection, and if it was me, i would just keep the Cabat as it will have the use and purpose of its own. 
And definitely it's not a fair swap for a Veneta
i know we are all different, in the every way (storage space, comfortable number of the bags, etc) and it's your decision, but i've been in your position many times, and i know the feeling, you don't really need us to tell you how to proceed, you just need us to tell about our experiences and this will help *you* to make a right decision. So, here are my 2 cents:
i haven't been posting much lately, but i have A LOT of bags, and i go thru phases, at some point i stick to ones, then i move to others, and later come back to some of them and add something else that could have been hidden in the depth of my closet for a year, or more. I have a few Cabats, a few Venetas, and many hobos, and i love the freedom of choice they provide to me. Imho, there's no such thing as 'too many black bags', even if ALL your bags are black, you can't go wrong with it. 
When i am on the fence, i put a few outfits together and the footwear which i will be wearing with it, and i can see if that's gonna work, or not
Cabat has that relaxed Italian vibe to it, linen dress/shirt, sunnies, espadrilles... if that's about you, you'll have a lot of use out of it


----------



## Rockerchic

ksuromax said:


> well, i don't see too many totes in your collection, and if it was me, i would just keep the Cabat as it will have the use and purpose of its own.
> And definitely it's not a fair swap for a Veneta
> i know we are all different, in the every way (storage space, comfortable number of the bags, etc) and it's your decision, but i've been in your position many times, and i know the feeling, you don't really need us to tell you how to proceed, you just need us to tell about our experiences and this will help *you* to make a right decision. So, here are my 2 cents:
> i haven't been posting much lately, but i have A LOT of bags, and i go thru phases, at some point i stick to ones, then i move to others, and later come back to some of them and add something else that could have been hidden in the depth of my closet for a year, or more. I have a few Cabats, a few Venetas, and many hobos, and i love the freedom of choice they provide to me. Imho, there's no such thing as 'too many black bags', even if ALL your bags are black, you can't go wrong with it.
> When i am on the fence, i put a few outfits together and the footwear which i will be wearing with it, and i can see if that's gonna work, or not
> Cabat has that relaxed Italian vibe to it, linen dress/shirt, sunnies, espadrilles... if that's about you, you'll have a lot of use out of it


great advice! Thank you for such a thoughtful response!


----------



## ksuromax

Rockerchic said:


> great advice! Thank you for such a thoughtful response!


pleasure


----------



## lloydtan1515

Cabat family photo at last.  Lol.  Managed to bring youngest of the lot back with me today (lower right).  Its an old stock from 10 years re-launch event in 2020.  Just need to look past a few dings on the bag.


----------



## GDS91

Amazing collection, did you get them over the years since thomas maier was at the creative direction? The all look so brand new


----------



## lloydtan1515

Thanks. Yeah I collected over the years, but never really think I need a smaller bag till lockdowns  So managed to get one medium size ones and smallest one this year.



GDS91 said:


> Amazing collection, did you get them over the years since thomas maier was at the creative direction? The all look so brand new


----------



## MonsieurMode

Did anyone here happen to get the Cabat that was marked down to 70% off ($750) on TRR tonight?!


----------



## lloydtan1515

MonsieurMode said:


> Did anyone here happen to get the Cabat that was marked down to 70% off ($750) on TRR tonight?!



I did saw it, and am tempted, but the strings, not too sure if I know how to appreciate it.  Are you getting?


----------



## jbags07

I was tempted at that price, when it listed for 750….the strings and color made me hesitate, and then bam, the price increased to 1457 while i was viewing it lol.  I guess they caught the mistake!


----------



## jbags07

lloydtan1515 said:


> Cabat family photo at last.  Lol.  Managed to bring youngest of the lot back with me today (lower right).  Its an old stock from 10 years re-launch event in 2020.  Just need to look past a few dings on the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5282411


Spectacular collection


----------



## jbags07

I picked up a medium Peltro Cabat from FP. A mini in excellent condition has been on my wish list for awhile, but i could not resist this medium as they so rarely appear. Its definitely very very well used. Handles in person are very worn, all the color rubbed off, i can’t capture that accurately in the pix. Corners rubbed, staining in a few places, the top edge all around the bag very worn, and a lot of the weave edges pretty worn. And its a puddle, the leather is so soft and broken in, so a bag organizer is in order.

all of that said, i spoke with Modern. They said b/c of the metallic finish they can’t work miracles, but that they can spiff her up a bit. To anyone who is familiar with Peltro or similar finishes/metallics, do you think with what Modern has to work with, that they can get her looking pretty good? I really want it, b/c they are hard to find, but i am particular about condition, i really like to find bags that are in excellent condition. Plus, metallics do show wear with age more then regular leathers, and the effect can be ‘worn’ looking.

I guess i am looking for input, can Modern breathe enough new life into her that she will look significantly better? Or is it doubtful? I have a few days to ponder before i have to initiate a return. I am attaching pix, but they make the bag look better then it does IRL  not that it looks horrible, it just looks very used, very worn, and with metallics that can give it a very tired appearance. i can try to take better pix, i did not add ones for the corners or the brown stains ….

edited to add…i have a Medium Ottone Cabat i was fortunate to acquire from a BVette whose older posts show that she used the heck out of it, spilled stuff in it, etc etc. yet that Cabat took the wear SO well, it still looks fabulous…so i am surprised that the Peltro is so tired looking i guess, but part of that could be due to the leather difference. That chevre is a tough leather and just wears so well with the metallic finish….i think this Peltro is Nappa?   Thank u for any input, its greatly appreciated!


----------



## diane278

I had a medium peltro once upon a time. Mine was also used. I’m not sure how it would compare to yours but, as I’m partial to previously loved bags, I loved it. (I actually took it to the Vegas meet-up, so I’m sure it’s in some of the photos we posted, although I don’t think it will provide much information.)

I have never used Modern Leather but had an excellent experience with Leather Surgeons, although not on metallic leather.  ***Does Modern leather have any photos of work they’ve done on metallic leather? That might give you an idea of what it could look like once it’s done. I’m not sure I’d pour additional money into a bag I didn’t love. So, I‘m of absolutely no help at all….sorry.


----------



## jbags07

diane278 said:


> I had a medium peltro once upon a time. Mine was also used. I’m not sure how it would compare to yours but, as I’m partial to previously loved bags, I loved it. (I actually took it to the Vegas meet-up, so I’m sure it’s in some of the photos we posted, although I don’t think it will provide much information.)
> 
> I have never used Modern Leather but had an excellent experience with Leather Surgeons, although not on metallic leather.  ***Does Modern leather have any photos of work they’ve done on metallic leather? That might give you an idea of what it could look like once it’s done. I’m not sure I’d pour additional money into a bag I didn’t love. So, I‘m of absolutely no help at all….sorry.


You are definitely of help!  It helps just to discuss it with those who understand the bag. And yes I’ve seen and admired yours     You had a beautiful BV collection…..and i appreciate your insight. I like preloved bags also, this one is just more well loved IRL then i would like….but i am afraid i might not find another at all, nevermind one in better condition. And i just love the color/treatment. Modern quoted me a very reasonable price…thats a great suggestion to see if they have examples of prior work done on metallics. I think if they could clean it up, i would be happy with it. I called Modern b/c it seemed like most on the BV forum use them….but tomro i will give LS a call as well and ask about their experience in metallics. The gentleman i spoke with at Modern is familiar with the Peltro Cabat, he knew exactly the bag i was talking about. So thats a good sign i think! And his words ‘we can’t perform miracles but we can definitely spiff her up’….


----------



## diane278

jbags07 said:


> You are definitely of help!  It helps just to discuss it with those who understand the bag. And yes I’ve seen and admired yours     You had a beautiful BV collection…..and i appreciate your insight. I like preloved bags also, this one is just more well loved IRL then i would like….but i am afraid i might not find another at all, nevermind one in better condition. And i just love the color/treatment. Modern quoted me a very reasonable price…thats a great suggestion to see if they have examples of prior work done on metallics. I think if they could clean it up, i would be happy with it. I called Modern b/c it seemed like most on the BV forum use them….but tomro i will give LS a call as well and ask about their experience in metallics. The gentleman i spoke with at Modern is familiar with the Peltro Cabat, he knew exactly the bag i was talking about. So thats a good sign i think! And his words ‘we can’t perform miracles but we can definitely spiff her up’….


Both seem to have instagrams where they show their work……I also think it’s a very good sign that Modern Leather knows what the peltro should look like…..
@ Modern Leather Goods (in NYC)


----------



## jbags07

diane278 said:


> Both seem to have instagrams where they show their work……I also think it’s a very good sign that Modern Leather knows what the peltro should look like…..
> @ Modern Leather Goods (in NYC)


Thank you!  After you mentioned asking for pix, i found examples on their FB pages, and went to Insta as you suggested……Leather Surgeons has a great ‘gallery’ on their webpage, which shows a couple of Chanel silver metallic repairs….yet Modern is familiar with Peltro….so i guess Modern would be the one to use. If they can clean it up a bit, i would be very happy with keeping and loving this Cabat. I am also going back thru old Peltro posts after you mentioned the Vegas meet up! It helps to compare all the pix.  You gave me some good tips, and the discussion is helping me to process it all. I appreciate it very much  i am going to send it in and hope it gets a very spiffy spa treatment!  Will post pix when i get her back.

Editing this to add, i just found a short but very good thread where you made 2 posts about your Peltro Cabat, including pix. You mention it being a giant puddle, so it was just like mine is, and the pix are so similar…..so some of the issues that concerned me, your Cabat had too. So its normal, and my mind is at ease. Still going to send her in for a cleaning/toych up, but i am 100% on keeping her now and i thank you for helping this very ocd baglady muddle thru this  





__





						Opinions on Peltro cabat
					

I have been swooning over the peltro cabats here on TPF posts. I now have the opportunity to purchase one online and without seeing it IRL first. I would prefer a more greyish, pewter metallic look rather than a high shine mirror-like look. I would really appreciate feedback from those who have...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## diane278

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  After you mentioned asking for pix, i found examples on their FB pages, and went to Insta as you suggested……Leather Surgeons has a great ‘gallery’ on their webpage, which shows a couple of Chanel silver metallic repairs….yet Modern is familiar with Peltro….so i guess Modern would be the one to use. If they can clean it up a bit, i would be very happy with keeping and loving this Cabat. I am also going back thru old Peltro posts after you mentioned the Vegas meet up! It helps to compare all the pix.  You gave me some good tips, and the discussion is helping me to process it all. I appreciate it very much  i am going to send it in and hope it gets a very spiffy spa treatment!  Will post pix when i get her back.
> 
> Editing this to add, i just found a short but very good thread where you made 2 posts about your Peltro Cabat, including pix. You mention it being a giant puddle, so it was just like mine is, and the pix are so similar…..so some of the issues that concerned me, your Cabat had too. So its normal, and my mind is at ease. Still going to send her in for a cleaning/toych up, but i am 100% on keeping her now and i thank you for helping this very ocd baglady muddle thru this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions on Peltro cabat
> 
> 
> I have been swooning over the peltro cabats here on TPF posts. I now have the opportunity to purchase one online and without seeing it IRL first. I would prefer a more greyish, pewter metallic look rather than a high shine mirror-like look. I would really appreciate feedback from those who have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



You’re welcome. I think most of us who have searched for older bags that are only available on the resale market have gone through doubts at one time or another. I predict that the first time you load your things into that bag and take her out on her maiden voyage, you are going to be wearing a huge smile along with wearing that bag.


----------



## _Moravia_

lloydtan1515 said:


> Cabat family photo at last.  Lol.  Managed to bring youngest of the lot back with me today (lower right).  Its an old stock from 10 years re-launch event in 2020.  Just need to look past a few dings on the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5282411



What a fabulous collection of neutrals   . I particularly love your front left Cabat colourway.


----------



## jbags07

diane278 said:


> You’re welcome. I think most of us who have searched for older bags that are only available on the resale market have gone through doubts at one time or another. I predict that the first time you load your things into that bag and take her out on her maiden voyage, you are going to be wearing a huge smile along with wearing that bag.


Managing expectations in the resale market is definitely a balancing act. I agree with your prediction, i know i will love it when i use it. Now i need to get her packed up and shipped off


----------



## CloudyDayz198

jbags07 said:


> You are definitely of help!  It helps just to discuss it with those who understand the bag. And yes I’ve seen and admired yours     You had a beautiful BV collection…..and i appreciate your insight. I like preloved bags also, this one is just more well loved IRL then i would like….but i am afraid i might not find another at all, nevermind one in better condition. And i just love the color/treatment. Modern quoted me a very reasonable price…thats a great suggestion to see if they have examples of prior work done on metallics. I think if they could clean it up, i would be happy with it. I called Modern b/c it seemed like most on the BV forum use them….but tomro i will give LS a call as well and ask about their experience in metallics. The gentleman i spoke with at Modern is familiar with the Peltro Cabat, he knew exactly the bag i was talking about. So thats a good sign i think! And his words ‘we can’t perform miracles but we can definitely spiff her up’….



I'm curious as to your thoughts as to how Modern did with your Peltro! I just purchased a Tea/Rame Cabat and want to send it off for a spa day/spiff up as well but was hesitant due to the metallic leather on the bag. There are parts of the bag on mine where the metallic sheen is worn off on the leather...I wonder if this is even repairable. Were you happy with what Modern could do with the metallics?


----------



## jbags07

jess10141 said:


> I'm curious as to your thoughts as to how Modern did with your Peltro! I just purchased a Tea/Rame Cabat and want to send it off for a spa day/spiff up as well but was hesitant due to the metallic leather on the bag. There are parts of the bag on mine where the metallic sheen is worn off on the leather...I wonder if this is even repairable. Were you happy with what Modern could do with the metallics?


I’ve been busy with projects the last couple of weeks, and have not gotten around to sending her in. Thank u for reminding me!  I will get to that this week. And when i get her back, i will post and tag you, and show before/after pix. I think metallics are harder to touch up, but I’ve heard many good things about Modern, and i feel pretty confident they will do a good job.

The Tea/Rame Cabat is    Would love to see a pic if you want to share. I am wondering, based on the color, if it will be easier for them to touch up your Cabat versus the Peltro.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been busy with projects the last couple of weeks, and have not gotten around to sending her in. Thank u for reminding me!  I will get to that this week. And when i get her back, i will post and tag you, and show before/after pix. I think metallics are harder to touch up, but I’ve heard many good things about Modern, and i feel pretty confident they will do a good job.
> 
> The Tea/Rame Cabat is    Would love to see a pic if you want to share. I am wondering, based on the color, if it will be easier for them to touch up your Cabat versus the Peltro.




Thanks for your response, I totally understand about being busy . I spoke with Tony from Modern and he also seemed confident they could take care of the tea/rame color so I am hopeful they could do the same for your Peltro! I will post pics too when I get her back from Modern to show pics of what they could do. I agree with you, though, the tea/rame has much less metallics than the Peltro but hopefully as they were familiar with the bag, that they can do wonders with yours too! The peltro is just so beautiful  

Here's some pics of the bag! It really is in such good shape considering it's from 2008-2009. Hopefully many more good years to come as well!!


----------



## jbags07

jess10141 said:


> Thanks for your response, I totally understand about being busy . I spoke with Tony from Modern and he also seemed confident they could take care of the tea/rame color so I am hopeful they could do the same for your Peltro! I will post pics too when I get her back from Modern to show pics of what they could do. I agree with you, though, the tea/rame has much less metallics than the Peltro but hopefully as they were familiar with the bag, that they can do wonders with yours too! The peltro is just so beautiful
> 
> Here's some pics of the bag! It really is in such good shape considering it's from 2008-2009. Hopefully many more good years to come as well!!


Thank you for sharing these pix, what a gorgeous Cabat   I would love to add one of these to my collection. I think its in really goid condition, and the minor issues she has, Modern should be able to spiff up nicely. I am looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## ksuromax

jess10141 said:


> Thanks for your response, I totally understand about being busy . I spoke with Tony from Modern and he also seemed confident they could take care of the tea/rame color so I am hopeful they could do the same for your Peltro! I will post pics too when I get her back from Modern to show pics of what they could do. I agree with you, though, the tea/rame has much less metallics than the Peltro but hopefully as they were familiar with the bag, that they can do wonders with yours too! The peltro is just so beautiful
> 
> Here's some pics of the bag! It really is in such good shape considering it's from 2008-2009. Hopefully many more good years to come as well!!


fantastic score!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

ksuromax said:


> fantastic score!!


Thank you so much! I feel lucky to have her… and of course to be guided through the many wonderful pics posted here


----------



## CloudyDayz198

This might be a silly question but on the cabat I purchased above, there is no number on the pouch's silver template (ie xxx/250 or 500) for which number in production it is.  I've noticed in my perusing of other cabats on this forum that many of them have this. Is that typical for the ones made earlier in 2008/2009?


----------



## indiaink

jess10141 said:


> This might be a silly question but on the cabat I purchased above, there is no number on the pouch's silver template (ie xxx/250 or 500) for which number in production it is.  I've noticed in my perusing of other cabats on this forum that many of them have this. Is that typical for the ones made earlier in 2008/2009?


Could you post a close-up photo of the plate?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

@indiaink here ya go!


----------



## indiaink

jess10141 said:


> @indiaink here ya go!


… hmmm… how about a photo of the front/back of the white tag sewn into the base…, please?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

indiaink said:


> … hmmm… how about a photo of the front/back of the white tag sewn into the base…, please?



No prob- here's the authenticity tag


----------



## V0N1B2

jess10141 said:


> This might be a silly question but on the cabat I purchased above, there is no number on the pouch's silver template (ie xxx/250 or 500) for which number in production it is.  I've noticed in my perusing of other cabats on this forum that many of them have this. Is that typical for the ones made earlier in 2008/2009?


My Cabat mojo is not very strong, but I think there were some instances where the Large Cabat did not have the number on the plaque. Mini and Medium Tea Rame Cabats were numbered.
I might be crazy, but I thought maybe the pouches of the Large Peltro Cabats were also unnumbered.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

V0N1B2 said:


> My Cabat mojo is not very strong, but I think there were some instances where the Large Cabat did not have the number on the plaque. Mini and Medium Tea Rame Cabats were numbered.
> I might be crazy, but I thought maybe the pouches of the Large Peltro Cabats were also unnumbered.



Interesting, I never knew this... I just assumed each was numbered. I did a search and found a sold Large Peltro from FP....same thing as mine. So I bet you're right! 



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-cabat-peltro-19608


----------



## indiaink

jess10141 said:


> No prob- here's the authenticity tag


It all looks good, and has been confirmed by our resident BV Encyclopedia, @V0N1B2


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Thank you both


----------



## CloudyDayz198

She has arrived! She's in absolutely beautiful condition, whoever had her previously took very good care of her. And the color is way better in person than just looking at pictures, it's pretty amazing how it changes in different lights...very dynamic. A true testament to TM's design and craftsmanship imo!


----------



## muchstuff

jess10141 said:


> She has arrived! She's in absolutely beautiful condition, whoever had her previously took very good care of her. And the color is way better in person than just looking at pictures, it's pretty amazing how it changes in different lights...very dynamic. A true testament to TM's design and craftsmanship imo!


Congrats, she looks brand new!


----------



## indiaink

jess10141 said:


> She has arrived! She's in absolutely beautiful condition, whoever had her previously took very good care of her. And the color is way better in person than just looking at pictures, it's pretty amazing how it changes in different lights...very dynamic. A true testament to TM's design and craftsmanship imo!


Wow, what a beautiful, beautiful bag! Congratulations! Wear her in the best of health and happiness!


----------



## Evergreen602

jess10141 said:


> She has arrived! She's in absolutely beautiful condition, whoever had her previously took very good care of her. And the color is way better in person than just looking at pictures, it's pretty amazing how it changes in different lights...very dynamic. A true testament to TM's design and craftsmanship imo!


What a stunning bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, she looks brand new!



Thank you! Yes! Hardly any signs of wear/age! I got very lucky thanks to both you and @indiaink 





indiaink said:


> Wow, what a beautiful, beautiful bag! Congratulations! Wear her in the best of health and happiness!



Thank you, thank you! 



Evergreen602 said:


> What a stunning bag!  Congratulations!



Thank you so much!


----------



## jbags07

jess10141 said:


> She has arrived! She's in absolutely beautiful condition, whoever had her previously took very good care of her. And the color is way better in person than just looking at pictures, it's pretty amazing how it changes in different lights...very dynamic. A true testament to TM's design and craftsmanship imo!


Wow  absolutely gorgeous! Looks in amazing condition too. A showstopper congrats and enjoy!  When u use her, please share a pic in outside light….


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Wow  absolutely gorgeous! Looks in amazing condition too. A showstopper congrats and enjoy!  When u use her, please share a pic in outside light….


Do you have one? If not there's one on TRR...


----------



## CloudyDayz198

muchstuff said:


> Do you have one? If not there's one on TRR...



Is there really?! Ha! When it rains it pours…. @jbags07 we could be bag twins!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

jbags07 said:


> Wow  absolutely gorgeous! Looks in amazing condition too. A showstopper congrats and enjoy!  When u use her, please share a pic in outside light….



I will! I tried to get a pic in the natural light as best I could. I’ll get a better one when it’s a sunny day again…someday (snowed here last night).


----------



## indiaink

jess10141 said:


> I will! I tried to get a pic in the natural light as best I could. I’ll get a better one when it’s a sunny day again…someday (snowed here last night).


You've got to just be hugging yourself over this ... so very nice!!!


----------



## muchstuff

jess10141 said:


> Is there really?! Ha! When it rains it pours…. @jbags07 we could be bag twins!!


It listed the day after yours!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Do you have one? If not there's one on TRR...


I know. I can’t. I’ve been bad this month    I really really want one tho….next time one pops up, hopefully i can snag it!


----------



## jbags07

jess10141 said:


> Is there really?! Ha! When it rains it pours…. @jbags07 we could be bag twins!!


I want one BADLY  Hopefully another pops up down the road, i just bought 2 bags and i might have a Knot and a Garda on layaway so i can’t right now


----------



## CloudyDayz198

jbags07 said:


> I want one BADLY  Hopefully another pops up down the road, i just bought 2 bags and i might have a Knot and a Garda on layaway so i can’t right now



I think I'm right there with you now after these last couple of purchases


----------



## muchstuff

jess10141 said:


> I think I'm right there with you now after these last couple of purchases


Joining you both on Ban Island.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I want one BADLY Hopefully another pops up down the road, i just bought 2 bags and i might have a Knot and a Garda on layaway so i can’t right now





jess10141 said:


> I think I'm right there with you now after these last couple of purchases





muchstuff said:


> Joining you both on Ban Island.



Y'all don't feel bad.  We can have a party on the island.  Not a Cabat, but I have another BV on the way.  
It's safe to say restraint is not one of my strong points this year.


----------



## muchstuff

Evergreen602 said:


> Y'all don't feel bad.  We can have a party on the island.  Not a Cabat, but I have another BV on the way.
> It's safe to say restraint is not one of my strong points this year.


I have a Prada and a Bal…


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Evergreen602 said:


> Y'all don't feel bad.  We can have a party on the island.  Not a Cabat, but I have another BV on the way.
> It's safe to say restraint is not one of my strong points this year.





muchstuff said:


> I have a Prada and a Bal…




I want to see all the things you both have on the way! Excited! This island is going to be a fun place to be


----------



## jbags07

@muchstuff , @Evergreen602 , and @jess10141 , our Ban Island will be a fun place to be. We might be isolated in the middle of the ocean, but we will receive occasional helicopter package drops    

i think we need to start a BV reveal thread….’whats your latest purchase’, so we can oogle each others recent acquisitions!  I just picked up a bag (not sure it will be a keeper), but i will start the thread after i take some pix, please everyone also share when u get new bags….and muchstuff, you better share your Prada and Bal on the cheating thread


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> @muchstuff , @Evergreen602 , and @jess10141 , our Ban Island will be a fun place to be. We might be isolated in the middle of the ocean, but we will receive occasional helicopter package drops
> 
> i think we need to start a BV reveal thread….’whats your latest purchase’, so we can oogle each others recent acquisitions!  I just picked up a bag (not sure it will be a keeper), but i will start the thread after i take some pix, please everyone also share when u get new bags….and muchstuff, you better share your Prada and Bal on the cheating thread


----------



## jeune_fille

There is a Cabat in Glamood. I assume it is Espresso.






						Bottega Veneta Double Handle INTRECCIATO Tote Bag with Inner Pouch women - Glamood Outlet
					

Buy Bottega Veneta Double Handle INTRECCIATO Tote Bag with Inner Pouch at outlet price on Glamood. The best women Bottega Veneta Double Handle INTRECCIATO Tote Bag with Inner Pouch offer for your classy wardrobe.




					www.glamood.com


----------



## alisonanna

Woohoo! I have been stalking sites for a smaller Cabat for years - finally got one that’s in pretty decent condition for 2008. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m psyched!


----------



## indiaink

alisonanna said:


> Woohoo! I have been stalking sites for a smaller Cabat for years - finally got one that’s in pretty decent condition for 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383483
> 
> 
> I’m psyched!


Love the Mini Nero! We are Bag Twins!!!


----------



## jbags07

alisonanna said:


> Woohoo! I have been stalking sites for a smaller Cabat for years - finally got one that’s in pretty decent condition for 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383483
> 
> 
> I’m psyched!


Looks fantastic!  Congrats, its beautiful


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Love the Mini Nero! We are Bag Twins!!!



Triplets!


----------



## ksuromax

alisonanna said:


> Woohoo! I have been stalking sites for a smaller Cabat for years - finally got one that’s in pretty decent condition for 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383483
> 
> 
> I’m psyched!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

alisonanna said:


> Woohoo! I have been stalking sites for a smaller Cabat for years - finally got one that’s in pretty decent condition for 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383483
> 
> 
> I’m psyched!



I'm thinking I need a mini now....this thread is dangerous!  Congratulations on a beauty!


----------



## lloydtan1515

You mean this ?  Its too cute.


----------



## wheihk

lloydtan1515 said:


> You mean this ?  Its too cute.
> 
> View attachment 5421087
> View attachment 5421087


Is this the one with shoulder strap?


----------



## lloydtan1515

wheihk said:


> Is this the one with shoulder strap?



It is.  Not too sure if I want to take it off or not yet.  Haha


----------



## ebyaya

lloydtan1515 said:


> It is.  Not too sure if I want to take it off or not yet.  Haha



How do you like it?

I have been searching for a small/mini cabat and just realized they released a new one! Been debating whether to get the new version with the strap or TM era small cabat. 

(Technically supposed to be on the ban island... Haha)


----------



## lloydtan1515

ebyaya said:


> How do you like it?
> 
> I have been searching for a small/mini cabat and just realized they released a new one! Been debating whether to get the new version with the strap or TM era small cabat.
> 
> (Technically supposed to be on the ban island... Haha)



I love it. It’s much smaller than TM’s but workmanship is as close as you get to a TM’s. It even come with the flap to cover the stitching on where the handle get attached to the bag


----------



## HiSkHermes

Does anyone know if the newer Cabats dont come with the metal plate anymore?  I picked up a med one in Nov 21 and it doesnt have one.  I noticed my handles dont have the X stitching on them as well.


----------



## grietje

Based on the images on BV’s website, there’s no X in the handle stitching. And while it’s not clear I didn’t get a sense the metal plate is included either. BV might be manufacturing the Cabat a bit differently so the handmade and only a select numbers which were noted on the metal plate may not apply.


----------



## _Moravia_

grietje said:


> Based on the images on BV’s website, there’s no X in the handle stitching. And while it’s not clear I didn’t get a sense the metal plate is included either. BV might be manufacturing the Cabat a bit differently so the handmade and only a select numbers which were noted on the metal plate may not apply.



Are the new Cabats not handmade anymore?


----------



## grietje

@_Moravia_ : I was just speculating.  The plate didn’t have much purpose other than identifying that it was made by hand and the series (x of y).  So if it’s gone I was just guessing that BV changed its fabrication. Best to ask BV directly.


----------



## Evergreen602

grietje said:


> Based on the images on BV’s website, there’s no X in the handle stitching. And while it’s not clear I didn’t get a sense the metal plate is included either. BV might be manufacturing the Cabat a bit differently so the handmade and only a select numbers which were noted on the metal plate may not apply.


My SA told me the removal of the "X" stitching where the handle attaches to bag was a design change by Daniel Lee.  So it would not surprise me if the plate was removed as well.  I have not looked closely enough at the newer Cabats in person to confirm if the plates are still included.

Another new Cabat comment - I think the new mini bags are cute, but I really wish they would bring back the original mini size.  The newer mini is smaller than I prefer for a tote, but the medium is a bit heavier and larger than I would like for regular use.


----------



## _Moravia_

grietje said:


> @_Moravia_ : I was just speculating.  The plate didn’t have much purpose other than identifying that it was made by hand and the series (x of y).  So if it’s gone I was just guessing that BV changed its fabrication. Best to ask BV directly.



Thanks for the clarification, @grietje.


----------



## missholly1212

I’m thinking of getting my first Cabat and I’m tossing up getting this one.
	

		
			
		

		
	



It’s a medium so I guess it’s either hand held or elbow carry ?


----------



## lloydtan1515

_Moravia_ said:


> Are the new Cabats not handmade anymore?


All the new cabats are still handmade, just that the limited edition is now replaced with limited production.  So no more plate and numbering.


----------



## lloydtan1515

missholly1212 said:


> I’m thinking of getting my first Cabat and I’m tossing up getting this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525356
> 
> It’s a medium so I guess it’s either hand held or elbow carry ?
> 
> View attachment 5525355


Wow love the multicolour.  Medium can go up to my shoulder when I need my hands freed


----------



## _Moravia_

lloydtan1515 said:


> All the new cabats are still handmade, just that the limited edition is now replaced with limited production.  So no more plate and numbering.



Thank you, that’s great to know.


----------



## ksuromax

i guess that's part of 'cutting corners' approach, those plates were made of sterling silver.
Perhaps, new management decided why providing extras, when they can save on this and make more $$
Balenciaga also stopped providing the sterling silver plates for their bags, having swapped them for plain steel ones in 2008, and completely removed any plate a few years ago when they changed the tag


----------



## jbags07

lloydtan1515 said:


> You mean this ?  Its too cute.
> 
> View attachment 5421087
> View attachment 5421087


This is absolutely adorable   Is the space between the handle and top of the bag rommy enuf to slip onto your forearm? Or is it strictly handcarry?


----------



## jbags07

missholly1212 said:


> I’m thinking of getting my first Cabat and I’m tossing up getting this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525356
> 
> It’s a medium so I guess it’s either hand held or elbow carry ?
> 
> View attachment 5525355


Love the multicolor pattern, and the colors themselves. Please Post a reveal if u go ahead with purchase!


----------



## missholly1212

jbags07 said:


> Love the multicolor pattern, and the colors themselves. Please Post a reveal if u go ahead with purchase!


Hi jbags07, I most certainly will


----------



## jbags07

I just picked up a Peltro mini Cabat.  Its been a HG bag for me. The handles are black lol, and the edgepaint has many big chunks missing, with leather showing thru. So i am sending her in to Modern for a spa and hoping they will sand the edgepaint and redo it, rather then just repaint it. And hoping they might be able to touch up the blackness of the handles.

Some months ago i picked up a Peltro medium and thought the condition wasn’t like i wished, and put it away until now.  I kind of put it away intending to send to Modern yet never got to it. So i figured when i picked up this mini i would just sell the medium. I pulled it out and put both together and wow, yes its overkill, but i will probably just keep both. Its weird how i was not as taken with the treatment when i received the medium, but now i am so in love with both bags. I’ve picked up quite a few Cabats and Lidos and love them all, but the Ottone and Peltro metallics are just everything!

When she’s back from the spa i will do a before and after, hopefully Modern will work some magic.


----------



## GoStanford

jbags07 said:


> I just picked up a Peltro mini Cabat.  Its been a HG bag for me. The handles are black lol, and the edgepaint has many big chunks missing, with leather showing thru. So i am sending her in to Modern for a spa and hoping they will sand the edgepaint and redo it, rather then just repaint it. And hoping they might be able to touch up the blackness of the handles.
> 
> Some months ago i picked up a Peltro medium and thought the condition wasn’t like i wished, and put it away until now.  I kind of put it away intending to send to Modern yet never got to it. So i figured when i picked up this mini i would just sell the medium. I pulled it out and put both together and wow, yes its overkill, but i will probably just keep both. Its weird how i was not as taken with the treatment when i received the medium, but now i am so in love with both bags. I’ve picked up quite a few Cabats and Lidos and love them all, but the Ottone and Peltro metallics are just everything!
> 
> When she’s back from the spa i will do a before and after, hopefully Modern will work some magic.


Keep us posted on the projects.  In the photos the bags look gorgeous.  I’m curious how the repair process goes with metallics


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I just picked up a Peltro mini Cabat.  Its been a HG bag for me. The handles are black lol, and the edgepaint has many big chunks missing, with leather showing thru. So i am sending her in to Modern for a spa and hoping they will sand the edgepaint and redo it, rather then just repaint it. And hoping they might be able to touch up the blackness of the handles.
> 
> Some months ago i picked up a Peltro medium and thought the condition wasn’t like i wished, and put it away until now.  I kind of put it away intending to send to Modern yet never got to it. So i figured when i picked up this mini i would just sell the medium. I pulled it out and put both together and wow, yes its overkill, but i will probably just keep both. Its weird how i was not as taken with the treatment when i received the medium, but now i am so in love with both bags. I’ve picked up quite a few Cabats and Lidos and love them all, but the Ottone and Peltro metallics are just everything!
> 
> When she’s back from the spa i will do a before and after, hopefully Modern will work some magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574896
> View attachment 5574897
> View attachment 5574898
> View attachment 5574900
> View attachment 5574902


Stunning bags!  So glad they found their way to you, as you will give them the best possible care.  BV metallics deserve the love!  Looking forward to seeing before and after pics from the spa treatment.


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Keep us posted on the projects.  In the photos the bags look gorgeous.  I’m curious how the repair process goes with metallics


I will do a post on it once the mini returns. If it looks good i will ship off miss medium for a spa too, although she is in much better shape.  It will be interesting to see what they can do, since Peltro is a tricky metallic i think to touch up. As it gets harder to find TM bags in great condition, i think sharing rehab experiences will be helpful, to get a sense of the possibilities. I steer clear of some bags i see but perhaps they could be successfully resurrected by some Modern TLC.  


Evergreen602 said:


> Stunning bags!  So glad they found their way to you, as you will give them the best possible care.  BV metallics deserve the love!  Looking forward to seeing before and after pics from the spa treatment.


Thank u. BV metallics deserve ALL the love   The amazing thing is, u can tell this mini was USED hard…and while there is a good bit of corner wear (top and bottom), cracked edgepaint, darkened handles….overall, its still in amazing condition and with a bit of tlc, has years of life left. Such a testament to Old Bottega quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> I will do a post on it once the mini returns. If it looks good i will ship off miss medium for a spa too, although she is in much better shape.  It will be interesting to see what they can do, since Peltro is a tricky metallic i think to touch up. As it gets harder to find TM bags in great condition, i think sharing rehab experiences will be helpful, to get a sense of the possibilities. I steer clear of some bags i see but perhaps they could be successfully resurrected by some Modern TLC.
> 
> Thank u. BV metallics deserve ALL the love   The amazing thing is, u can tell this mini was USED hard…and while there is a good bit of corner wear (top and bottom), cracked edgepaint, darkened handles….overall, its still in amazing condition and with a bit of tlc, has years of life left. Such a testament to Old Bottega quality and craftsmanship.


Just curious - did Modern say what was included in a ”spa”, or did you tell them what you wanted done?


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Just curious - did Modern say what was included in a ”spa”, or did you tell them what you wanted done?


I sent the initial email fri afternoon, asking if they could sand and then reapply the edgepaint..Tony replied he thought so but to send pix….i sent them late in the day so i expect i will hear back tomro sometime, and will then send it in to them .  I also listed the corner wear and darkened handles as a spa request. Once i hear back i can report what he replies..…hoping they can get do a nice fix on all of this!  I am assuming the costs will be higher then just a ‘spa’, but if they can clean her up a bit it would be worth it to me.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> I sent the initial email fri afternoon, asking if they could sand and then reapply the edgepaint..Tony replied he thought so but to send pix….i sent them late in the day so i expect i will hear back tomro sometime, and will then send it in to them .  I also listed the corner wear and darkened handles as a spa request. Once i hear back i can report what he replies..…hoping they can get do a nice fix on all of this!  I am assuming the costs will be higher then just a ‘spa’, but if they can clean her up a bit it would be worth it to me.


Was that the mini on TRR? I noticed it sold I was on the fence with it. Hopefully they will work the magic for you.


----------



## GoStanford

Nibb said:


> Was that the mini on TRR? I noticed it sold I was on the fence with it. Hopefully they will work the magic for you.


Tangential, but: there's an Ottone Cabat on TRR now.  It looks really nice, but the metallic plate inside looks like it got singed or something.


----------



## Nibb

GoStanford said:


> Tangential, but: there's an Ottone Cabat on TRR now.  It looks really nice, but the metallic plate inside looks like it got singed or something.


Not a great picture but the plate on my nero pouch for my medium Cabat looks “singed“. It maybe fire scale or just tarnishing. That OT Cabat is TDF!


----------



## GoStanford

Nibb said:


> Not a great picture but the plate on my nero pouch for my medium Cabat looks “singed“. It maybe fire scale or just tarnishing. That OT Cabat is TDF!


Yeah, gorgeous, right?  Curious - are the plates in the Cabats responsive to silver polish/wipes?  It would be delicate work because of the leather surrounding the metal, but can that tarnish be removed?


----------



## Nibb

GoStanford said:


> Yeah, gorgeous, right?  Curious - are the plates in the Cabats responsive to silver polish/wipes?  It would be delicate work because of the leather surrounding the metal, but can that tarnish be removed?


 I don’t know. At first it bothered me I have polish from silversmithing class but after using it awhile I let it go and really don’t notice it. I’ve had the Cabat for about 4 years It’s one of my favorite bags.


----------



## Nibb

GoStanford said:


> Yeah, gorgeous, right?  Curious - are the plates in the Cabats responsive to silver polish/wipes?  It would be delicate work because of the leather surrounding the metal, but can that tarnish be removed?


With the Ottone treatment I would put the leather treatment before the pouch plaque. That bag looks like it’s in amazing condition, a rare find fire scale or not.


----------



## Evergreen602

GoStanford said:


> Tangential, but: there's an Ottone Cabat on TRR now.  It looks really nice, but the metallic plate inside looks like it got singed or something.


Not gonna lie, I've been eyeing that Ottone Cabat from way over here on Ban Island.  Is $2800 is a good price for excellent condition?  I'm not buying it, but just curious for future reference.  I think I'd rather have a mini anyway.


----------



## GoStanford

Evergreen602 said:


> Not gonna lie, I've been eyeing that Ottone Cabat from way over here on Ban Island.  Is $2800 is a good price for excellent condition?  I'm not buying it, but just curious for future reference.  I think I'd rather have a mini anyway.





Nibb said:


> With the Ottone treatment I would put the leather treatment before the pouch plaque. That bag looks like it’s in amazing condition, a rare find fire scale or not.


@Nibb, that's a great point, that the leather is the wow factor for this bag, and it does look beautiful.

@Evergreen602, I have no idea about pricing as I've never had or seriously researched Cabats for sale, but I am curious if you end up taking the bridge from Ban Island to the shopping zone!


----------



## Evergreen602

GoStanford said:


> @Nibb, that's a great point, that the leather is the wow factor for this bag, and it does look beautiful.
> 
> @Evergreen602, I have no idea about pricing as I've never had or seriously researched Cabats for sale, but I am curious if you end up taking the bridge from Ban Island to the shopping zone!


I've told myself a Gigolo Red Lauren is the only justification for setting sail off Ban Island.  But an Ottone Cabat is pretty dang special too.


----------



## Nibb

GoStanford said:


> @Nibb, that's a great point, that the leather is the wow factor for this bag, and it does look beautiful.
> 
> @Evergreen602, I have no idea about pricing as I've never had or seriously researched Cabats for sale, but I am curious if you end up taking the bridge from Ban Island to the shopping zone!


My take on Ottone and chevre leather is it’s rare and very special. If the condition really is unused as stated I think the price is well worth the bag. IMO Pristine HG bags are very special and always worth a bit more.


----------



## Evergreen602

Nibb said:


> My take on Ottone and chevre leather is it’s rare and very special. If the condition really is unused as stated I think the price is well worth the bag. IMO Pristine HG bags are very special and always worth a bit more.


While this Cabat is very tempting, I think I'm going to hold out longer.  I just noticed this same Ottone Cabat sold recently, so it must have been returned and relisted.  I have a feeling TRR failed to disclose something.


----------



## GoStanford

Evergreen602 said:


> While this Cabat is very tempting, I think I'm going to hold out longer.  I just noticed this same Ottone Cabat sold recently, so it must have been returned and relisted.  I have a feeling TRR failed to disclose something.


Aha - is that why it looks like there’s a duplicate listing (marked as sold) at the same price?  I naively thought it was another bag of the same kind and price.


----------



## Evergreen602

GoStanford said:


> Aha - is that why it looks like there’s a duplicate listing (marked as sold) at the same price?  I naively thought it was another bag of the same kind and price.


Yes, the photos were exactly the same in the sold listing.


----------



## _Moravia_

GoStanford said:


> Tangential, but: there's an Ottone Cabat on TRR now.  It looks really nice, but the metallic plate inside looks like it got singed or something.



Would you mind posting the TRR link to this one? I would like to see it but can't seem to find it on TRR (TRR has terrible search term functionality I find).


----------



## indiaink

_Moravia_ said:


> Would you mind posting the TRR link to this one? I would like to see it but can't seem to find it on TRR (TRR has terrible search term functionality I find).


Once you get signed in, it's https://www.therealreal.com/product...-chevre-intrecciato-medium-cabat-ottone-eff48 - the metal plate just needs polishing, remember they are sterling silver...


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> Yes, the photos were exactly the same in the sold listing.


It’s either been altered or… I see the top of a snap in third picture from the top. Modified or?


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Yeah, gorgeous, right?  Curious - are the plates in the Cabats responsive to silver polish/wipes?  It would be delicate work because of the leather surrounding the metal, but can that tarnish be removed?


YES, the tarnish can be removed.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> It’s either been altered or… I see the top of a snap in third picture from the top. Modified or?


Yep - I see it now. ETA: The description does say 'snap closure at top' - you know, back in the day, BV offered to add in ties to the Cabat...  The snap is actually not a bad idea. I myself added magnets to my Mini but they weren't permanent like this...


----------



## _Moravia_

indiaink said:


> Once you get signed in, it's https://www.therealreal.com/product...-chevre-intrecciato-medium-cabat-ottone-eff48 - the metal plate just needs polishing, remember they are sterling silver...



Thank you @indiaink!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Yep - I see it now. ETA: The description does say 'snap closure at top' - you know, back in the day, BV offered to add in ties to the Cabat...  The snap is actually not a bad idea. I myself added magnets to my Mini but they weren't permanent like this...
> 
> View attachment 5575312


Clever location for magnets.


----------



## Evergreen602

I hope someone here gets that Ottone Cabat.  It's haunting my dreams!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Was that the mini on TRR? I noticed it sold I was on the fence with it. Hopefully they will work the magic for you.


It was!  I hesitated on it only cause the Lido i bought a month ago still has not shipped back to me (after ups found and sent it back to trr)….sorry i snapped it out from under you


----------



## jbags07

My 2 cents on Ottone Cabats. I have a mini and a medium. And there is something just so special about Ottone. I can’t describe it, it must be seen, and felt. And they are virtually indestructible. Its a heavy leather but so sturdy…..for anyone considering the purchase, if you can do it, go for it. The color, the leather, the treatment. I love my Peltro, but initially i think the reason i was not as in love with Peltro when my first one arrived, was that i compared it to the Ottone. And Ottone is just so special. I am gushing here but can’t help it   

Pricing. I think prices are always higher on metallic Cabats b/c they are sought after, just like Nero Cabats. And now that Cabats are back in production, i suspect we will bee price increases reflected in the resale market as well.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Yep - I see it now. ETA: The description does say 'snap closure at top' - you know, back in the day, BV offered to add in ties to the Cabat...  The snap is actually not a bad idea. I myself added magnets to my Mini but they weren't permanent like this...
> 
> View attachment 5575312


I really like this modification!


----------



## Evergreen602

GoStanford said:


> @Evergreen602, I have no idea about pricing as I've never had or seriously researched Cabats for sale, but I am curious if you end up taking the bridge from Ban Island to the shopping zone!





Nibb said:


> My take on Ottone and chevre leather is it’s rare and very special. If the condition really is unused as stated I think the price is well worth the bag. IMO Pristine HG bags are very special and always worth a bit more.





indiaink said:


> YES, the tarnish can be removed.





jbags07 said:


> My 2 cents on Ottone Cabats. I have a mini and a medium. And there is something just so special about Ottone. I can’t describe it, it must be seen, and felt. And they are virtually indestructible. Its a heavy leather but so sturdy…..for anyone considering the purchase, if you can do it, go for it. The color, the leather, the treatment. I love my Peltro, but initially i think the reason i was not as in love with Peltro when my first one arrived, was that i compared it to the Ottone. And Ottone is just so special. I am gushing here but can’t help it
> 
> Pricing. I think prices are always higher on metallic Cabats b/c they are sought after, just like Nero Cabats. And now that Cabats are back in production, i suspect we will bee price increases reflected in the resale market as well.


Y'all are world class enablers!  I went for it.  TRR better not disappoint me!

Back to Ban Island...


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Y'all are world class enablers!  I went for it.  TRR better not disappoint me!
> 
> Back to Ban Island...


Sorry if i enabled lolol.  But its a tdf bag, and you do not yet have a Cabat right?!  Can’t wait to hear your thoughts. Will post a pic later of my medium Ottone, to give u a better idea of the leather.  I don’t think any listing pix do it justice. Woohoo and congrats


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Sorry if i enabled lolol.  But its a tdf bag, and you do not yet have a Cabat right?!  Can’t wait to hear your thoughts. Will post a pic later of my medium Ottone, to give u a better idea of the leather.  I don’t think any listing pix do it justice. Woohoo and congrats


Well this is a holy grail bag for sure.  Everyone made some very valid points about Ottone, and I have long considered adding an Ottone bag to my collection.  Normally I would not purchase multiple holy grail bags in such a short time frame, but I started thinking an opportunity for an Ottone Cabat in excellent condition rarely comes along.  I can afford it, and I did not want to regret it later.  Hopefully TRR's description is accurate - that's my only concern with them.

Everyone I quoted above, thank you for helping me take the next step!


----------



## jbags07

@Evergreen602 , here are some inside and outside light pix. You can see how different it looks in each.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> @Evergreen602 , here are some inside and outside light pix. You can see how different it looks in each.
> 
> View attachment 5576348
> View attachment 5576349
> View attachment 5576350
> View attachment 5576351
> View attachment 5576352


OMG, my eyes! What beauty!


----------



## GoStanford

jbags07 said:


> @Evergreen602 , here are some inside and outside light pix. You can see how different it looks in each.


Total luxury and beauty - what a gorgeous color and texture!


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> @Evergreen602 , here are some inside and outside light pix. You can see how different it looks in each.
> 
> View attachment 5576348
> View attachment 5576349
> View attachment 5576350
> View attachment 5576351
> View attachment 5576352



A fantastic bag - it's gleaming! Is it metallic gold or a coppery metallic gold?


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> @Evergreen602 , here are some inside and outside light pix. You can see how different it looks in each.
> 
> View attachment 5576348
> View attachment 5576349
> View attachment 5576350
> View attachment 5576351
> View attachment 5576352


My goodness - someone's gonna have to pick me up off the floor!!!  If that is what is coming to me, holy **** I am so freaking excited!  What a way jump off Ban Island - it was totally worth it for this!

Stunning @jbags07!  Simply stunning!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> OMG, my eyes! What beauty!


 


GoStanford said:


> Total luxury and beauty - what a gorgeous color and texture!


Well said, its such a luxe bag, the color and texture just stunning


_Moravia_ said:


> A fantastic bag - it's gleaming! Is it metallic gold or a coppery metallic gold?


She gleams, yes! Its a metallic gold with an almost platinum undertone to it, this can really only be seen in person tho, it does not convey in pix…its softer, less brassy irl too….


Evergreen602 said:


> My goodness - someone's gonna have to pick me up off the floor!!!  If that is what is coming to me, holy **** I am so freaking excited!  What a way jump off Ban Island - it was totally worth it for this!
> 
> Stunning @jbags07!  Simply stunning!


I honestly can’t imagine u would be disappointed, knowing how your tastes run….its an HG bag for sure and worth the trip off Ban!  My medium was well used before she became mine, too. I have Mousses bag, and she loved and used this Cabat and it still looks incredible!


----------



## baglici0us

Evergreen602 said:


> Y'all are world class enablers!  I went for it.  TRR better not disappoint me!
> 
> Back to Ban Island...


Congrats on your new acquisition! Ottone is incredible. Here’s my medium Ottone with her sister PO!


----------



## Evergreen602

baglici0us said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition! Ottone is incredible. Here’s my medium Ottone with her sister PO!
> 
> View attachment 5576476


Wow - both are just gorgeous!  BV metallics are truly special.  I've always loved Ottone based on previous photos I've seen, but these close-up pics of the finish solidify it for me.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Well said, its such a luxe bag, the color and texture just stunning
> 
> She gleams, yes! Its a metallic gold with an almost platinum undertone to it, this can really only be seen in person tho, it does not convey in pix…its softer, less brassy irl too….
> 
> I honestly can’t imagine u would be disappointed, knowing how your tastes run….its an HG bag for sure and worth the trip off Ban!  My medium was well used before she became mine, too. I have Mousses bag, and she loved and used this Cabat and it still looks incredible!


I have seen several posts by Mousse on here, and I can tell she was a lovely woman with a wonderful BV collection.  I'm so glad her Cabat is with you - that makes it extra special.


----------



## jbags07

baglici0us said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition! Ottone is incredible. Here’s my medium Ottone with her sister PO!
> 
> View attachment 5576476


Swoon   Love seeing both of these together….


Evergreen602 said:


> I have seen several posts by Mousse on here, and I can tell she was a lovely woman with a wonderful BV collection.  I'm so glad her Cabat is with you - that makes it extra special.


I feel the same, i am very lucky to have a few of her bags….and when i read back thru old posts, i like to think she would be pleased to know her treasured bags are being loved and enjoyed ……


----------



## missholly1212

missholly1212 said:


> Hi jbags07, I most certainly will


Well,I’ve done it just bought my first Cabat.She is preloved but beautiful when I receive her I will post more pics. There are so many enablers,you know who they are so I won’t name them . It took me a long time to warm to the Cabat but when I did the search was on. A gentle clean of the handles and she will be so beautiful 

She is 65//500


----------



## Evergreen602

missholly1212 said:


> Well,I’ve done it just bought my first cabat  . She is preloved but beautiful when I receive her I will post more pics. There are so many enablers,you know who they are so I won’t name them . It took me a long time to warm to the cabat but when I did th search was on. A gentle clean of the handles and she will be so beautiful
> 
> She is 65//500
> View attachment 5577051
> View attachment 5577052


Beautiful!  I love how it is multicolor yet subtle.  I just ordered my first Cabat too - excited we're joining the club!


----------



## indiaink

missholly1212 said:


> Well,I’ve done it just bought my first Cabat.She is preloved but beautiful when I receive her I will post more pics. There are so many enablers,you know who they are so I won’t name them . It took me a long time to warm to the Cabat but when I did the search was on. A gentle clean of the handles and she will be so beautiful
> 
> She is 65//500
> View attachment 5577051
> View attachment 5577052


It's so coincidental - I bought a Veneziano Mini Cabat last year about this time ... the seller had to cancel the sale because he couldn't find the bag. Here's what I was able to find out about the Veneziano treatment then:






						Bottega Veneta Cabat Owners (and Future Owners) United
					

Congrats, it’s gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs  @weezer, love your two new bags and am thankful your dear sister modeled them! Thank you!   Thanks 880!   :hugs:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## missholly1212

Evergreen602 said:


> Beautiful!  I love how it is multicolor yet subtle.  I just ordered my first Cabat too - excited we're joining the club!


Thank you,post pics too when you get it


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> It's so coincidental - I bought a Veneziano Mini Cabat last year about this time ... the seller had to cancel the sale because he couldn't find the bag. Here's what I was able to find out about the Veneziano treatment then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Owners (and Future Owners) United
> 
> 
> Congrats, it’s gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs  @weezer, love your two new bags and am thankful your dear sister modeled them! Thank you!   Thanks 880!   :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Very cool!  Interesting side note - I believe the woman pictured in the post you linked is Maryvonne Pinault, wife of Kering founder Francois Pinault.  In the few photos I've seen of her, she has carried some very special BV bags.


----------



## cotonblanc

hi all, some might recognise me from the old céline forum pages but lately i found myself tempted by the medium cabat in the store and as they say, the rest is history! here's the cabat slumped on a stool! 

from tomas' era, i just prefer the handles then to the ones by daniel. thanks for allowing me to share. really shout out to the local store manager for sourcing this older piece for me.


----------



## Evergreen602

cotonblanc said:


> hi all, some might recognise me from the old céline forum pages but lately i found myself tempted by the medium cabat in the store and as they say, the rest is history! here's the cabat slumped on a stool!
> 
> from tomas' era, i just prefer the handles then to the ones by daniel. thanks for allowing me to share. really shout out to the local store manager for sourcing this older piece for me.
> 
> View attachment 5577250


What a classic!     You can never go wrong with Nero.  Congrats on your new beauty!

FYI, I hang out here on BV pages mostly, but I love old Celine too.  I hope to add some Phoebe Philo era pieces to my collection eventually.


----------



## indiaink

cotonblanc said:


> hi all, some might recognise me from the old céline forum pages but lately i found myself tempted by the medium cabat in the store and as they say, the rest is history! here's the cabat slumped on a stool!
> 
> from tomas' era, i just prefer the handles then to the ones by daniel. thanks for allowing me to share. really shout out to the local store manager for sourcing this older piece for me.
> 
> View attachment 5577250


WOW. Amazing this was still available!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Euclase

cotonblanc said:


> hi all, some might recognise me from the old céline forum pages but lately i found myself tempted by the medium cabat in the store and as they say, the rest is history! here's the cabat slumped on a stool!
> 
> from tomas' era, i just prefer the handles then to the ones by daniel. thanks for allowing me to share. really shout out to the local store manager for sourcing this older piece for me.
> 
> View attachment 5577250


Wowza, congrats!!!   I'm with you on preferring the TM-era construction of the Cabat.  For whatever reason I also prefer the visible "X" stitching on the TM-era bags where the handle attaches.  I suppose I like how the leather looks almost quilted.


----------



## missholly1212

indiaink said:


> It's so coincidental - I bought a Veneziano Mini Cabat last year about this time ... the seller had to cancel the sale because he couldn't find the bag. Here's what I was able to find out about the Veneziano treatment then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Owners (and Future Owners) United
> 
> 
> Congrats, it’s gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs  @weezer, love your two new bags and am thankful your dear sister modeled them! Thank you!   Thanks 880!   :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Hi indiaink,that would have been so disappointing. I will post more pictures of her when she arrives just for you ☺️


----------



## missholly1212

lloydtan1515 said:


> Wow love the multicolour.  Medium can go up to my shoulder when I need my hands freed


Thanks lloydtan she is beautiful.


----------



## jbags07

missholly1212 said:


> Well,I’ve done it just bought my first Cabat.She is preloved but beautiful when I receive her I will post more pics. There are so many enablers,you know who they are so I won’t name them . It took me a long time to warm to the Cabat but when I did the search was on. A gentle clean of the handles and she will be so beautiful
> 
> She is 65//500
> View attachment 5577051
> View attachment 5577052


Oohhhh she is a beauty! I just love the colors on this one. Has she arrived yet? Please do share pix with us!  And congrats, Cabats are very special bags


----------



## jbags07

cotonblanc said:


> hi all, some might recognise me from the old céline forum pages but lately i found myself tempted by the medium cabat in the store and as they say, the rest is history! here's the cabat slumped on a stool!
> 
> from tomas' era, i just prefer the handles then to the ones by daniel. thanks for allowing me to share. really shout out to the local store manager for sourcing this older piece for me.
> 
> View attachment 5577250


Just beautiful   Cabats are special bags, and so classic and timeless. Congrats!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Wowza, congrats!!!   I'm with you on preferring the TM-era construction of the Cabat.  For whatever reason I also prefer the visible "X" stitching on the TM-era bags where the handle attaches.  I suppose I like how the leather looks almost quilted.


Agree…i have one DL Cabat, and the leather feels very different too. Its very dry, And its not as luxe as my TM Cabats


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> It's so coincidental - I bought a Veneziano Mini Cabat last year about this time ... the seller had to cancel the sale because he couldn't find the bag. Here's what I was able to find out about the Veneziano treatment then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Owners (and Future Owners) United
> 
> 
> Congrats, it’s gorgeous! I am so happy for you! Hugs  @weezer, love your two new bags and am thankful your dear sister modeled them! Thank you!   Thanks 880!   :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Very disappointing u did not receive this Cabat, but love the link….such a great pic and overview of this color….


----------



## jbags07

Update on my Peltro Mini Cabat which i discussed a few pages back. I finally sent it to Modern this week (i’ve been sick the last few weeks so it was delayed)…..Tony called this morning and he thinks they can easily clean up the black handles, fix the edgepaint, and clean/restore the areas of discoloration on the bag. The only thing they can’t do, is clean the dirty edges of the woven squares, but he said he can get them to blend. And they have a similar enough color to be able to do touch ups. It will be around 2-3 weeks, and i am very excited to see what they can do….i know this bag will be in my regular rotation….very excited to get her back!

I took a ton of before pix, and will do a post on it once she’s back. For those interested in sending bags in, this will cost $225 to complete the work. 35$ for the postage to send it to them, 50 to send it back fully insured. Total is $310. Not bad at all imo. And totally worth it. I have other bags i need to send in too, and now that i’ve slowed down a bit with my buying, i will send them in one at a time. Next will be a gorgeous gold little fisherman style vintage BV whose lining is disintegrating so we will get that replaced.


----------



## missholly1212

jbags07 said:


> Oohhhh she is a beauty! I just love the colors on this one. Has she arrived yet? Please do share pix with us!  And congrats, Cabats are very special bags


Hi jbags,yes she has and is indeed beautiful  I’ve taken a couple of pix of her,the plate was quite tarnished but cleaned up well with my Tiffany silver cleaning cloth.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
I can take some more when I come back from visiting my daughter and grandkids


----------



## jbags07

missholly1212 said:


> Hi jbags,yes she has and is indeed beautiful  I’ve taken a couple of pix of her,the plate was quite tarnished but cleaned up well with my Tiffany silver cleaning cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588637
> View attachment 5588670
> View attachment 5588674
> View attachment 5588671
> View attachment 5588673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can take some more when I come back from visiting my daughter and grandkids


Oh she is a beauty!  This color combo is dreamy….and the plate cleaned up really nicely. I have a few tarnished plates i need to polish up after seeing how nice yours looks. Enjoy your visit with the grandkids


----------



## missholly1212

jbags07 said:


> Oh she is a beauty!  This color combo is dreamy….and the plate cleaned up really nicely. I have a few tarnished plates i need to polish up after seeing how nice yours looks. Enjoy your visit with the grandkids


☺Thank you ☺️ I am enjoying my visit,though they can be tiring. One is 2 1/2 and the other is 14 months and both are boys but I love them dearly ❤️


----------



## jbags07

missholly1212 said:


> ☺Thank you ☺️ I am enjoying my visit,though they can be tiring. One is 2 1/2 and the other is 14 months and both are boys but I love them dearly ❤️


Wonderful and fun ages, but so high energy   You will need a good rest once you return home, but definitely worth it. They are such a joy at those ages!


----------



## missholly1212

jbags07 said:


> @muchstuff , @Evergreen602 , and @jess10141 , our Ban Island will be a fun place to be. We might be isolated in the middle of the ocean, but we will receive occasional helicopter package drops
> 
> i think we need to start a BV reveal thread….’whats your latest purchase’, so we can oogle each others recent acquisitions!  I just picked up a bag (not sure it will be a keeper), but i will start the thread after i take some pix, please everyone also share when u get new bags….and muchstuff, you better share your Prada and Bal on the cheating thread


Or what BV’S put you on ban  island and what could tempt you off


----------



## jbags07

missholly1212 said:


> Or what BV’S put you on ban  island and what could tempt you off


Love this idea!  Start at thread on it!!!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Love this idea!  Start at thread on it!!!


LOL - I can definitely confirm my Ottone Cabat led me away from Ban Island, and swiftly returned me to it!


----------



## J.T.

Hi Ladies and Gents!

I have been eyeing a few pre loved cabats on Vestiaire collective and cannot get the listed measurements and descriptions to always match what I know from BV client services and this forum and I wonder if anyone has experience with Vestiaire and their authentication services when buying (reliability)?

I have found an Uomo Cabat I am
considering and I believe is legit and assuming the colour is shadow or khaki, but anyone here might be able to help ID the bag and thoughts on authenticity? 

The style no. is B01021183V


----------



## Euclase

I saw this beauty for sale at my local BV boutique last weekend! I’m probably not going to invest in a Cabat in the near future, but those exotic handles made me hot under the collar.


----------



## missholly1212

Euclase said:


> I saw this beauty for sale at my local BV boutique last weekend! I’m probably not going to invest in a Cabat in the near future, but those exotic handles made me hot under the collar.
> View attachment 5607704


She certainly is a beauty


----------



## xobaglady

Sharing pics of the mini in Travertine because I haven’t seen it posted anywhere.

She’s a cutie.


----------



## Evergreen602

I need another bag this year like I need a hole in my head, but I find myself eyeing this particular Cabat on TRR.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-medium-cabat-w-pouch-f0a8m
		


I know, I know...I'm supposed to be on ban island.  However, I make exceptions for hard to find (excellent/pristine) TM era pieces on my wish list, and seriously good bargains for other items on my wish list.  I've always admired this Cabat, and while not technically on my wish list, I've contemplated it often.  That light French gray with the gold accent just gets me!  Is the color Gainesboro?

Anyway, to get to the point - is it just me, or does the condition appear to be way better than described?  It's noted as "Good" condition, with moderate discoloration at the handles (glazing apparently) and moderate tarnishing on the plaque.  The tarnish can be treated with a silver polishing cloth.  However, does anyone know what would cause the discoloration at the glazing, and do you know if it can be removed or repaired?  Aside from those issues, this Cabat looks to be in excellent condtion to me.  What do y'all think? 

Photos from the listing:


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> I need another bag this year like I need a hole in my head, but I find myself eyeing this particular Cabat on TRR.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-medium-cabat-w-pouch-f0a8m
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know...I'm supposed to be on ban island.  However, I make exceptions for hard to find (excellent/pristine) TM era pieces on my wish list, and seriously good bargains for other items on my wish list.  I've always admired this Cabat, and while not technically on my wish list, I've contemplated it often.  That light French gray with the gold accent just gets me!  Is the color Gainesboro?
> 
> Anyway, to get to the point - is it just me, or does the condition appear to be way better than described?  It's noted as "Good" condition, with moderate discoloration at the handles (glazing apparently) and moderate tarnishing on the plaque.  The tarnish can be treated with a silver polishing cloth.  However, does anyone know what would cause the discoloration at the glazing, and do you know if it can be removed or repaired?  Aside from those issues, this Cabat looks to be in excellent condtion to me.  What do y'all think?
> 
> Photos from the listing:
> View attachment 5615780
> 
> View attachment 5615778
> View attachment 5615779
> 
> View attachment 5615781
> 
> View attachment 5615782
> View attachment 5615783


"...while not technically on my wishlist..." 

But seriously, congrats on a gorgeous bag!  That tonal gold trim on the intrecciato is _divine_.  

I imagine that maybe just the glazing on the handles has worn off and/or been altered by the oils and chemicals on one's hands?  I'd actually just leave it as-is.  I think the handles have a kind of cool ombre effect.


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> "...while not technically on my wishlist..."
> 
> But seriously, congrats on a gorgeous bag!  That tonal gold trim on the intrecciato is _divine_.
> 
> I imagine that maybe just the glazing on the handles has worn off and/or been altered by the oils and chemicals on one's hands?  I'd actually just leave it as-is.  I think the handles have a kind of cool ombre effect.


LOL - I just realized my post above does sound like I purchased the bag, but I have not - YET.  It's TRR, so I cannot return the bag, and I have concerns about it being listed only in "Good" condition.

The Ombre effect you see on the handles is part of the design.  The orange colored spots on the glazing of the handles (1st picture) is not.  So I'm looking to the Cabat experts here for their advice on the condition.  Advice and opinions welcome!

I'm only coming off Ban Island if I'm absolutely certain.

And this bag is officially on my wish list now.   I've always thought it was one of the most beautiful Cabats ever made. Now that I own the Ottone Cabat, and use it often, I decided a couple of Knots can come off my wish list. The Cabat is more practical for my lifestyle anyway.


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> LOL - I just realized my post above does sound like I purchased the bag, but I have not - YET.  It's TRR, so I cannot return the bag, and I have concerns about it being listed only in "Good" condition.
> 
> The Ombre effect you see on the handles is part of the design.  The orange colored spots on the glazing of the handles (1st picture) is not.  So I'm looking to the Cabat experts here for their advice on the condition.  Advice and opinions welcome!
> 
> I'm only coming off Ban Island if I'm absolutely certain.
> 
> And this bag is officially on my wish list now.   I've always thought it was one of the most beautiful Cabats ever made. Now that I own the Ottone Cabat, and use it often, I decided a couple of Knots can come off my wish list. The Cabat is more practical for my lifestyle anyway.


Ah, I see!  I don’t have a Cabat, so I’m not useful besides being an enabler. 

Hopefully the collective brain of our Cabat experts can help you make a decision one way or the other!


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> LOL - I just realized my post above does sound like I purchased the bag, but I have not - YET.  It's TRR, so I cannot return the bag, and I have concerns about it being listed only in "Good" condition.
> 
> The Ombre effect you see on the handles is part of the design.  The orange colored spots on the glazing of the handles (1st picture) is not.  So I'm looking to the Cabat experts here for their advice on the condition.  Advice and opinions welcome!
> 
> I'm only coming off Ban Island if I'm absolutely certain.
> 
> And this bag is officially on my wish list now.   I've always thought it was one of the most beautiful Cabats ever made. Now that I own the Ottone Cabat, and use it often, I decided a couple of Knots can come off my wish list. The Cabat is more practical for my lifestyle anyway.


It’s really pretty but I think your Ottone is the HG of gold Cabats.


----------



## Evergreen602

Nibb said:


> It’s really pretty but I think your Ottone is the HG of gold Cabats.


Thank you, and I agree!  My Ottone is not going anywhere.  It's the light gray I find appealing with this Cabat, and the gold contrast just enhances it.  There is another Cabat just like this one listed on TRR at almost double the price, in "Very Good" condition.  To me that Cabat shows more wear, but maybe it's just me.

I'm not in a rush to add this style of Cabat to my collection.  I'm willing to wait for the right one.  However, the price is right if the spots on the glazing can be fixed, and the condition for the rest of the bag is consistent with the photos and not just "Good" condition as described.


----------



## ShinyIcicles

Having learned my lesson and let past bags slip through my fingers due to analysis paralysis, I bit the bullet and purchased my very first cabat: the mini cabat in apple candy. I took a couple pictures, one in indirect afternoon sun and another in evening home lighting, but I do not think either photos do the color justice! Happy to post if anyone wants to see, but in the meantime I am happy to have hit this milestone.  I look forward to following this thread and sharing in all your cabat pursuits, whether they stay fantasy or become reality!


----------



## Nibb

ShinyIcicles said:


> Having learned my lesson and let past bags slip through my fingers due to analysis paralysis, I bit the bullet and purchased my very first cabat: the mini cabat in apple candy. I took a couple pictures, one in indirect afternoon sun and another in evening home lighting, but I do not think either photos do the color justice! Happy to post if anyone wants to see, but in the meantime I am happy to have hit this milestone.  I look forward to following this thread and sharing in all your cabat pursuits, whether they stay fantasy or become reality!


Congratulation, I would love to see some pictures of it. BV reds are beautiful.


----------



## Evergreen602

Nibb said:


> Congratulation, I would love to see some pictures of it. BV reds are beautiful.


+1 on the photos.  Congratulations - and a mini at that!


----------



## ShinyIcicles

Will do - let me get a good one tomorrow in some sunlight and post. Stay tuned!


----------



## Swathi

ShinyIcicles said:


> Having learned my lesson and let past bags slip through my fingers due to analysis paralysis, I bit the bullet and purchased my very first cabat: the mini cabat in apple candy. I took a couple pictures, one in indirect afternoon sun and another in evening home lighting, but I do not think either photos do the color justice! Happy to post if anyone wants to see, but in the meantime I am happy to have hit this milestone.  I look forward to following this thread and sharing in all your cabat pursuits, whether they stay fantasy or become reality!


Of course we want to see! What type of question is that   Apple candy? Is this bag from the new bottega, or old?


----------



## Nibb

Swathi said:


> Of course we want to see! What type of question is that   Apple candy? Is this bag from the new bottega, or old?


New, it’s on the BV site now.


----------



## Swathi

Nibb said:


> New, it’s on the BV site now.


yea, just googled. Wow, now I really want to see this beautiful red mini cabat.  New bottega's mini cabat pictures (from real life) are like unicorns!


----------



## ShinyIcicles

Here we go! ❤️


----------



## Swathi

ShinyIcicles said:


> Here we go! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5620756
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620759


Gorgeous!! This bag is really nice in red   
How are you liking cross bodying this bag so far?


----------



## Evergreen602

ShinyIcicles said:


> Here we go! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5620756
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620759


Wow - that red is stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## Nibb

ShinyIcicles said:


> Here we go! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5620756
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620759


Beauty! Enjoy your first Veneta


----------



## ShinyIcicles

Swathi said:


> Gorgeous!! This bag is really nice in red
> How are you liking cross bodying this bag so far?


Thank you! Those reds all differ in the different light, I wanted to do it justice. It just arrived yesterday, and I planned on using it top handle style for the most part since I do not have a good small clutch. I think the cross-body will give it immense versatility.



Evergreen602 said:


> Wow - that red is stunning!  Congratulations!


Thank you thank you! I knew this group would appreciate. 


Nibb said:


> Beauty! Enjoy your first Veneta


Thank you! I have others, but this is a first in a number of ways: my first cabat, and first non-BV outlet purchase. I love my garda and my totes my satin knot clutch and accessories I caved into, but this is a little extra special (ssh! Don’t tell the others!)


----------



## Euclase

ShinyIcicles said:


> Here we go! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5620756
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620759


  Wowza!


----------



## Prada Prince

After years of lusting over the Cabat, I can finally say I’ve joined the club! 

I can’t justify paying almost the same amount for a brand new Cabat as I did my Birkin, knowing the massive drop in resale value. Given the structure of the Cabat, for me, I wanted one that I could use as a beater bag, without the anxieties of trying to preserve it in pristine condition. 

I have been poring over the various resale sites, and found one for an incredible price on Vestiaire Collective, and finally pulled the trigger. 






Presenting my new-to-me Large Pied de Poule Cabat, Edition 069/500. 

The leather is oh-so-smooshy and puddly, and there’s definitely signs of wear, but that’s to be expected with the leather and the colour, so I’m content enough with it. Most importantly none of the stitching or weaving is coming undone, which is a relief. 

I can’t wait to put this into my regular bag rotation!


----------



## ShinyIcicles

Wow what a stunner! A ton of work went into that. Congratulations on that eye-catching cabat!


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> After years of lusting over the Cabat, I can finally say I’ve joined the club!
> 
> I can’t justify paying almost the same amount for a brand new Cabat as I did my Birkin, knowing the massive drop in resale value. Given the structure of the Cabat, for me, I wanted one that I could use as a beater bag, without the anxieties of trying to preserve it in pristine condition.
> 
> I have been poring over the various resale sites, and found one for an incredible price on Vestiaire Collective, and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 5653139
> View attachment 5653140
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my new-to-me Large Pied de Poule Cabat, Edition 069/500.
> 
> The leather is oh-so-smooshy and puddly, and there’s definitely signs of wear, but that’s to be expected with the leather and the colour, so I’m content enough with it. Most importantly none of the stitching or weaving is coming undone, which is a relief.
> 
> I can’t wait to put this into my regular bag rotation!


Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Prada Prince

I couldn’t wait to wear it home! Haha!


----------



## ShinyIcicles

Well, in a surprise twist I see the mini cabat has increased in retail price, both on their site and on major retailers. Does that happen often with new releases?


----------



## J.T.

I am excited to announce that I have finally joined the club!!!

A little background story.

For over a DECADE the Cabat has been my HG bag and I have been so close to pulling the trigger more than once over the years but the price has always held me back.
Then TM left BV, so the past 2 years I had taken up on stalking the pre loved market instead, especially Vestiaire Collective.

I have never had any experience with the pre loved market and I was honestly terrified of getting swindled or ending up disappointed with no way of recourse. (I have read too many horror stories).
Nevertheless, I had shortlisted 3 Cabat bags and was absolutely stuck on one in particular (and the other 2 sold). 
The price was reasonable but hefty import duties and taxes would also apply in addition (import from UK to the EU).  
I finally just decided to pull the trigger. I had done a ton of research and was fairly confident on the bag and made sure VC would also authenticate. Nevertheless, the past few days have been filled with anxiety. What if they get it wrong?!? or the there are hidden flaws?!

The box finally arrived today (the purchase experience was insanely smooth minus self inflicted anxiety). I decided to document meticulously the unboxing, checking every last detail and took photos and videos. 

So (to my surprise ) the Cabat is in really great condition and feels and looks amazing. Minor scuffs but absolutely stunning.
I still also decided to reach out to Bottega Veneta directly and also asked them to have a look at it and ID the bag. They were very quick and now also confirmed it’s legit and gave me the details of the model.

So without further ado, here is my 
Cabat in Vacchetta leather, Shadow color from the 2012 FallWinter Men collection.


----------



## Nibb

Big and beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## jeune_fille

I dont have any Men's Cabat but I love them because they are huge and looks more durable. I was eyeing a Cabat from Fall 2018 but it was gone by the time I had the money!


----------



## J.T.

jeune_fille said:


> I dont have any Men's Cabat but I love them because they are huge and looks more durable. I was eyeing a Cabat from Fall 2018 but it was gone by the time I had the money!



It definitely huge (and I am not going to lie, a bit heavy) but feels indeed very durable and it is just such fantastic craftsmanship. I cannot wait to use it.


----------



## jeune_fille

J.T. said:


> It definitely huge (and I am not going to lie, a bit heavy) but feels indeed very durable and it is just such fantastic craftsmanship. I cannot wait to use it.


May I know what number? and how many were produced?


----------



## J.T.

Nibb said:


> Big and beautiful! Congratulations


Thank you so much!


----------



## J.T.

jeune_fille said:


> May I know what number? and how many were produced?


Yes of course, It’s 384 out of 500.


----------



## _Moravia_

J.T. said:


> So (to my surprise ) the Cabat is in really great condition and feels and looks amazing. Minor scuffs but absolutely stunning.
> I still also decided to reach out to Bottega Veneta directly and also asked them to have a look at it and ID the bag. They were very quick and now also confirmed it’s legit and gave me the details of the model.



Congratulations on your beautiful Cabat!  Did you take it into a Bottega Veneta boutique to get it authenticated?  Was this a free service?  I wasn't aware that Bottega Veneta would do such a thing for preloved purchases.


----------



## J.T.

_Moravia_ said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful Cabat!  Did you take it into a Bottega Veneta boutique to get it authenticated?  Was this a free service?  I wasn't aware that Bottega Veneta would do such a thing for preloved purchases.



Thank you! 

Yep. Free. Contacted BV, needed help ID the bag. (FYI they actually in their contact form have a selection under product information for authenticity). I had also called my local store and they were also very happy to assist either with me dropping by or send an email but I sent the form to the Italian CS with serial no, plate and a few pics and they confirmed it was valid and in their system and also the details on leather, season, collection.

Sent further pics to get quote from the Atelier to clean and refresh the bag and whether it makes sense to change the handles.

I can note that I have had some after sale experience with BV and it has always been absolutely impeccable. Repairs sent to Italy directly free of charge.
My local store here is franchise but they for example also offers complimentary in-store refresh of bags.

The after sales process is one of the things that makes me love BV so much. When buying luxury goods, one expects that they are made to last. BV they take pride in their craft and if things break you can still get it repaired.


----------



## Evergreen602

What a beautiful Cabat, and I love Shadow!  Congratulations!


----------



## jeune_fille

J.T. said:


> Yes of course, It’s 384 out of 500.


Wow! more limited than some styles. Thank you so much!


----------



## bagsrightnow

J.T. said:


> I am excited to announce that I have finally joined the club!!!
> 
> A little background story.
> 
> For over a DECADE the Cabat has been my HG bag and I have been so close to pulling the trigger more than once over the years but the price has always held me back.
> Then TM left BV, so the past 2 years I had taken up on stalking the pre loved market instead, especially Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> I have never had any experience with the pre loved market and I was honestly terrified of getting swindled or ending up disappointed with no way of recourse. (I have read too many horror stories).
> Nevertheless, I had shortlisted 3 Cabat bags and was absolutely stuck on one in particular (and the other 2 sold).
> The price was reasonable but hefty import duties and taxes would also apply in addition (import from UK to the EU).
> I finally just decided to pull the trigger. I had done a ton of research and was fairly confident on the bag and made sure VC would also authenticate. Nevertheless, the past few days have been filled with anxiety. What if they get it wrong?!? or the there are hidden flaws?!
> 
> The box finally arrived today (the purchase experience was insanely smooth minus self inflicted anxiety). I decided to document meticulously the unboxing, checking every last detail and took photos and videos.
> 
> So (to my surprise ) the Cabat is in really great condition and feels and looks amazing. Minor scuffs but absolutely stunning.
> I still also decided to reach out to Bottega Veneta directly and also asked them to have a look at it and ID the bag. They were very quick and now also confirmed it’s legit and gave me the details of the model.
> 
> So without further ado, here is my
> Cabat in Vacchetta leather, Shadow color from the 2012 FallWinter Men collection.
> 
> View attachment 5658524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658526


So gorgeous!  ❤️


----------



## bagsrightnow

J.T. said:


> I am excited to announce that I have finally joined the club!!!
> 
> A little background story.
> 
> For over a DECADE the Cabat has been my HG bag and I have been so close to pulling the trigger more than once over the years but the price has always held me back.
> Then TM left BV, so the past 2 years I had taken up on stalking the pre loved market instead, especially Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> I have never had any experience with the pre loved market and I was honestly terrified of getting swindled or ending up disappointed with no way of recourse. (I have read too many horror stories).
> Nevertheless, I had shortlisted 3 Cabat bags and was absolutely stuck on one in particular (and the other 2 sold).
> The price was reasonable but hefty import duties and taxes would also apply in addition (import from UK to the EU).
> I finally just decided to pull the trigger. I had done a ton of research and was fairly confident on the bag and made sure VC would also authenticate. Nevertheless, the past few days have been filled with anxiety. What if they get it wrong?!? or the there are hidden flaws?!
> 
> The box finally arrived today (the purchase experience was insanely smooth minus self inflicted anxiety). I decided to document meticulously the unboxing, checking every last detail and took photos and videos.
> 
> So (to my surprise ) the Cabat is in really great condition and feels and looks amazing. Minor scuffs but absolutely stunning.
> I still also decided to reach out to Bottega Veneta directly and also asked them to have a look at it and ID the bag. They were very quick and now also confirmed it’s legit and gave me the details of the model.
> 
> So without further ado, here is my
> Cabat in Vacchetta leather, Shadow color from the 2012 FallWinter Men collection.
> 
> View attachment 5658524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658526


Such a gorgeous bag and suits your frame really well  ❤️


----------



## J.T.

bagsrightnow said:


> Such a gorgeous bag and suits your frame really well  ❤️


Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## Prada Prince

J.T. said:


> I am excited to announce that I have finally joined the club!!!
> 
> A little background story.
> 
> For over a DECADE the Cabat has been my HG bag and I have been so close to pulling the trigger more than once over the years but the price has always held me back.
> Then TM left BV, so the past 2 years I had taken up on stalking the pre loved market instead, especially Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> I have never had any experience with the pre loved market and I was honestly terrified of getting swindled or ending up disappointed with no way of recourse. (I have read too many horror stories).
> Nevertheless, I had shortlisted 3 Cabat bags and was absolutely stuck on one in particular (and the other 2 sold).
> The price was reasonable but hefty import duties and taxes would also apply in addition (import from UK to the EU).
> I finally just decided to pull the trigger. I had done a ton of research and was fairly confident on the bag and made sure VC would also authenticate. Nevertheless, the past few days have been filled with anxiety. What if they get it wrong?!? or the there are hidden flaws?!
> 
> The box finally arrived today (the purchase experience was insanely smooth minus self inflicted anxiety). I decided to document meticulously the unboxing, checking every last detail and took photos and videos.
> 
> So (to my surprise ) the Cabat is in really great condition and feels and looks amazing. Minor scuffs but absolutely stunning.
> I still also decided to reach out to Bottega Veneta directly and also asked them to have a look at it and ID the bag. They were very quick and now also confirmed it’s legit and gave me the details of the model.
> 
> So without further ado, here is my
> Cabat in Vacchetta leather, Shadow color from the 2012 FallWinter Men collection.
> 
> View attachment 5658524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658526


I’m so happy for you! I expect to see loads and loads of mod shots henceforth!!!


----------



## J.T.

Prada Prince said:


> I’m so happy for you! I expect to see loads and loads of mod shots henceforth!!!


Thank you!!! And also really appreciated your feedback before.
Was a lot of help and a eeing your beautiful Cabat was the final nudge I needed.


----------



## Prada Prince

Inspired by @J.T. to carry my Cabat to work today…


----------



## cotonblanc

Anyone seen the Large Cabat in Terrazo? Wanted to see one in person but it was already sold! Think this print/leather effect is also available for the Cassette...


----------



## grietje

cotonblanc said:


> Anyone seen the Large Cabat in Terrazo? Wanted to see one in person but it was already sold! Think this print/leather effect is also available for the Cassette...


Diane and I did when we went to Carmel.  It’s still a white bag but there more interest with the paint.  Practically speaking, this treatment will do a terrific job hiding wear.


----------



## jbags07

ShinyIcicles said:


> Here we go! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5620756
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620759


This Cabat is just stunning  and the size is sooooo cute! Congrats on a wonderful purchase


----------



## jbags07

Prada Prince said:


> After years of lusting over the Cabat, I can finally say I’ve joined the club!
> 
> I can’t justify paying almost the same amount for a brand new Cabat as I did my Birkin, knowing the massive drop in resale value. Given the structure of the Cabat, for me, I wanted one that I could use as a beater bag, without the anxieties of trying to preserve it in pristine condition.
> 
> I have been poring over the various resale sites, and found one for an incredible price on Vestiaire Collective, and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 5653139
> View attachment 5653140
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my new-to-me Large Pied de Poule Cabat, Edition 069/500.
> 
> The leather is oh-so-smooshy and puddly, and there’s definitely signs of wear, but that’s to be expected with the leather and the colour, so I’m content enough with it. Most importantly none of the stitching or weaving is coming undone, which is a relief.
> 
> I can’t wait to put this into my regular bag rotation!


Simply stunning


----------



## jbags07

J.T. said:


> I am excited to announce that I have finally joined the club!!!
> 
> A little background story.
> 
> For over a DECADE the Cabat has been my HG bag and I have been so close to pulling the trigger more than once over the years but the price has always held me back.
> Then TM left BV, so the past 2 years I had taken up on stalking the pre loved market instead, especially Vestiaire Collective.
> 
> I have never had any experience with the pre loved market and I was honestly terrified of getting swindled or ending up disappointed with no way of recourse. (I have read too many horror stories).
> Nevertheless, I had shortlisted 3 Cabat bags and was absolutely stuck on one in particular (and the other 2 sold).
> The price was reasonable but hefty import duties and taxes would also apply in addition (import from UK to the EU).
> I finally just decided to pull the trigger. I had done a ton of research and was fairly confident on the bag and made sure VC would also authenticate. Nevertheless, the past few days have been filled with anxiety. What if they get it wrong?!? or the there are hidden flaws?!
> 
> The box finally arrived today (the purchase experience was insanely smooth minus self inflicted anxiety). I decided to document meticulously the unboxing, checking every last detail and took photos and videos.
> 
> So (to my surprise ) the Cabat is in really great condition and feels and looks amazing. Minor scuffs but absolutely stunning.
> I still also decided to reach out to Bottega Veneta directly and also asked them to have a look at it and ID the bag. They were very quick and now also confirmed it’s legit and gave me the details of the model.
> 
> So without further ado, here is my
> Cabat in Vacchetta leather, Shadow color from the 2012 FallWinter Men collection.
> 
> View attachment 5658524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658525
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658526


This is a beauty!  Welcome to the club


----------



## jbags07

Took a family pic of my mini’s today, before sending Miss Peltro off to her new home…wil try to take one of my mediums soon too….




Bottom pic, from left to right

Ebano, Palmetto goatskin/cruise 2007, Ottone, Copper Specchio cherve/spring/summer 2009, Petrol with Wood suede interior, Nero, Spazzolato Anemone/Resort 2010, Peltro, and the 3 little sisters, my Lidos…..Bronze nappa antique Lido, Nappa Nastri  in Chene/Plaster (cruise 2011)….and oops, we forgot to add Ms. Paille Intreccio Nuvolato to the pic!


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Took a family pic of my mini’s today, before sending Miss Peltro off to her new home…wil try to take one of my mediums soon too….
> 
> View attachment 5661730
> View attachment 5661731
> 
> Bottom pic, from left to right
> 
> Ebano, Palmetto goatskin/cruise 2007, Ottone, Copper Specchio cherve/spring/summer 2009, Petrol with Wood suede interior, Nero, Spazzolato Anemone/Resort 2010, Peltro, and the 3 little sisters, my Lidos…..Bronze nappa antique Lido, Nappa Nastri  in Chene/Plaster (cruise 2011)….and oops, we forgot to add Ms. Paille Intreccio Nuvolato to the pic!
> 
> View attachment 5661737



Fabulous lineup! The Nero's my favourite - what a luscious black!


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> Fabulous lineup! The Nero's my favourite - what a luscious black!


Thank you   First time ive lined them up and didn’t realize i had accumulated so many

I love BV color. No one does color like they do. But their Nero, as u said, is luscious. Whether in Cervo or Intrecciato, its SO GOOD


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Took a family pic of my mini’s today, before sending Miss Peltro off to her new home…wil try to take one of my mediums soon too….
> 
> View attachment 5661730
> View attachment 5661731
> 
> Bottom pic, from left to right
> 
> Ebano, Palmetto goatskin/cruise 2007, Ottone, Copper Specchio cherve/spring/summer 2009, Petrol with Wood suede interior, Nero, Spazzolato Anemone/Resort 2010, Peltro, and the 3 little sisters, my Lidos…..Bronze nappa antique Lido, Nappa Nastri  in Chene/Plaster (cruise 2011)….and oops, we forgot to add Ms. Paille Intreccio Nuvolato to the pic!
> 
> View attachment 5661737


My goodness gracious!      Someone needs to pick me up off the floor!  What a stunning collection of minis - cannot wait to see the mediums!


----------



## jeune_fille

@jbags07 , I love your Brick (or Burnt) Red cabat!!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> My goodness gracious!      Someone needs to pick me up off the floor!  What a stunning collection of minis - cannot wait to see the mediums!


Thank you, it was hard work to find them these last few years, as you know since you’ve been hunting bags yourself   

Not as many mediums as mini is my fav, but….peltro, nero, ottone. And a large in nero nappa velours   Going away tomro until next week, will post when i get back!


jeune_fille said:


> @jbags07 , I love your Brick (or Burnt) Red cabat!!


Thank you   Its one of my favorites and i wasn’t sure i was going to like it, but when it arrived….its just stunning irl, that copper goatskin!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Took a family pic of my mini’s today, before sending Miss Peltro off to her new home…wil try to take one of my mediums soon too….
> 
> View attachment 5661730
> View attachment 5661731
> 
> Bottom pic, from left to right
> 
> Ebano, Palmetto goatskin/cruise 2007, Ottone, Copper Specchio cherve/spring/summer 2009, Petrol with Wood suede interior, Nero, Spazzolato Anemone/Resort 2010, Peltro, and the 3 little sisters, my Lidos…..Bronze nappa antique Lido, Nappa Nastri  in Chene/Plaster (cruise 2011)….and oops, we forgot to add Ms. Paille Intreccio Nuvolato to the pic!
> 
> View attachment 5661737


Wow! Took me awhile to process the collection then I realized that the pictures don’t include the medium cabats. All beautiful. I think you win Cabat.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Wow! Took me awhile to process the collection then I realized that the pictures don’t include the medium cabats. All beautiful. I think you win Cabat.


I went a little overboard…when i find a style i like i tend to want all the colors   and mini Cabats are tye best small tote bag imo. I just love them.


----------



## jeune_fille

@jbags07 , I spoke too soon. I love everything!  So jealous, I wish I bought more Cabat during TM's


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> @jbags07 , I spoke too soon. I love everything!  So jealous, I wish I bought more Cabat during TM's


I actually stumbled into BV post TM, so except for some bags and slg’s  i was lucky to find at the Outlet, a lot of my bags, including the Cabats, are preloved. There are still good ones out there, you just have to hunt them diligently. Mini Cabats in great condition sell super fast….but if you check the main resellers daily, you can find one!  Any particular color or treatment that interests you?


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> I actually stumbled into BV post TM, so except for some bags and slg’s  i was lucky to find at the Outlet, a lot of my bags, including the Cabats, are preloved. There are still good ones out there, you just have to hunt them diligently. Mini Cabats in great condition sell super fast….but if you check the main resellers daily, you can find one!  Any particular color or treatment that interests you?


I would love a Nero, specifically the Cabat Spheres or Men's Cabat from FW 2018. Also the pompom Cabat, but looks like they are hard to find.


----------



## 880

jbags07 said:


> Took a family pic of my mini’s today, before sending Miss Peltro off to her new home…wil try to take one of my mediums soon too….
> 
> View attachment 5661730
> View attachment 5661731
> 
> Bottom pic, from left to right
> 
> Ebano, Palmetto goatskin/cruise 2007, Ottone, Copper Specchio cherve/spring/summer 2009, Petrol with Wood suede interior, Nero, Spazzolato Anemone/Resort 2010, Peltro, and the 3 little sisters, my Lidos…..Bronze nappa antique Lido, Nappa Nastri  in Chene/Plaster (cruise 2011)….and oops, we forgot to add Ms. Paille Intreccio Nuvolato to the pic!
> 
> View attachment 5661737


Thank you, thank you for Ms. Peltro! she will be very well cared for in her new home! I’m so thrilled to have her. I absolutely love BV metallic, and this is my first cabat. I am so excited! She changes color under different light


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> I would love a Nero, specifically the Cabat Spheres or Men's Cabat from FW 2018. Also the pompom Cabat, but looks like they are hard to find.


I will keep these in mind and let u know if i come across any. I do think each one is hard to find, but not impossible!  I also would love love a pompom cabat   They are amazing!


----------



## jbags07

880 said:


> Thank you, thank you for Ms. Peltro! she will be very well cared for in her new home! I’m so thrilled to have her. I absolutely love BV metallic, and this is my first cabat. I am so excited! She changes color under different light
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663674
> View attachment 5663675


She looks amazing on your shoulder   And with this dress. Welcome to the club!  Warning, you will most likely want more


----------



## 880

Here is Ms Peltro with a 35B felt organizer which is a bit too big (perhaps okay as a bag shaper, but not if one wanted to use the exterior pockets of the organizer.). Just thought I would show it here in case anyone is curious


----------



## Evergreen602

880 said:


> Here is Ms Peltro with a 35B felt organizer which is a bit too big (perhaps okay as a bag shaper, but not if one wanted to use the exterior pockets of the organizer.). Just thought I would show it here in case anyone is curious
> View attachment 5663933
> View attachment 5663934


She's such a beautiful bag.  Samorga makes an organizer for the new Small size Cabat.  I wonder if its dimensions are the same as the TM era Mini Cabat.


----------



## J.T.

jbags07 said:


> Took a family pic of my mini’s today, before sending Miss Peltro off to her new home…wil try to take one of my mediums soon too….
> 
> View attachment 5661730
> View attachment 5661731
> 
> Bottom pic, from left to right
> 
> Ebano, Palmetto goatskin/cruise 2007, Ottone, Copper Specchio cherve/spring/summer 2009, Petrol with Wood suede interior, Nero, Spazzolato Anemone/Resort 2010, Peltro, and the 3 little sisters, my Lidos…..Bronze nappa antique Lido, Nappa Nastri  in Chene/Plaster (cruise 2011)….and oops, we forgot to add Ms. Paille Intreccio Nuvolato to the pic!
> 
> View attachment 5661737


Jaw dropped. Fantastic collection!!!


----------



## 880

Evergreen602 said:


> She's such a beautiful bag. Samorga makes an organizer for the new Small size Cabat. I wonder if its dimensions are the same as the TM era Mini Cabat.


Thank you @Evergreen602. I am thrilled to have the opportunity from @jbags07  
I will check out your Samorga suggestion


----------



## atlantique

ShinyIcicles said:


> Here we go! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5620756
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620759


It's such a beautiful color for this bag. Is the Mini Cabat practial and agreable to wear crossbody? I have sold my Medium Cabat because it's too big and heavy for me. But maybe the Mini could be an alternative?!


----------



## jbags07

J.T. said:


> Jaw dropped. Fantastic collection!!!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

I tried out a couple of organizers also @880 and not loving either of the sizes. The Neverfull MM organizer is a tight fit and goes up almost to the top. It does give the Mini Cabat nice structure tho, as seen in the pic. And the Speedy 30 organizer is definitely too small. @Evergreen602 i am going to see if Samorgas organizer for the new Small Cabat would work, as i would really love to get a couple of organizers for my Cabats on days i want more structure/organization. Thank you for the suggestion.  I do tend to like the soft floppiness tho


----------



## 880

jbags07 said:


> I tried out a couple of organizers also @880 and not loving either of the sizes. The Neverfull MM organizer is a tight fit and goes up almost to the top. It does give the Mini Cabat nice structure tho, as seen in the pic. And the Speedy 30 organizer is definitely too small. @Evergreen602 i am going to see if Samorgas organizer for the new Small Cabat would work, as i would really love to get a couple of organizers for my Cabats on days i want more structure/organization. Thank you for the suggestion.  I do tend to like the soft floppiness tho
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666398
> View attachment 5666399
> View attachment 5666400
> View attachment 5666401


Thanks so much for this info! Am enjoying the puddly open quality while I ruminate on which organizer to use!


----------



## jbags07

880 said:


> Thanks so much for this info! Am enjoying the puddly open quality while I ruminate on which organizer to use!


That's why i never really looked for an organizer for the mini Cabat, i love the puddliness


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> That's why i never really looked for an organizer for the mini Cabat, i love the puddliness


It definitely would not hurt to compare the dimensions of the Small Cabat with the TM era Mini Cabat.  They look to be similar, if not the same size.

I use Samorga's Medium Cabat insert for my TM era Medium Cabat, and it's a perfect fit.  It offers some structure at the base, but it still puddles at the top just a bit.  Plus, I love having all the pockets in the organizer for smaller items.

ETA:  I got curious and checked dimensions, because I'm a nerd. 

It looks like the current Small Cabat and TM era Mini Cabat are slightly different dimensions.  Bergdorf Goodman lists the Small as 13" wide X 7.9" high X 5.1" deep.  Spotted Fashion lists the TM Mini as 12" wide X 8" high X 6" deep.


----------



## NS107

Evergreen602 said:


> It definitely would not hurt to compare the dimensions of the Small Cabat with the TM era Mini Cabat.  They look to be similar, if not the same size.
> 
> I use Samorga's Medium Cabat insert for my TM era Medium Cabat, and it's a perfect fit.  It offers some structure at the base, but it still puddles at the top just a bit.  Plus, I love having all the pockets in the organizer for smaller items.
> 
> ETA:  I got curious and checked dimensions, because I'm a nerd.
> 
> It looks like the current Small Cabat and TM era Mini Cabat are slightly different dimensions.  Bergdorf Goodman lists the Small as 13" wide X 7.9" high X 5.1" deep.  Spotted Fashion lists the TM Mini as 12" wide X 8" high X 6" deep.


I have purchased the Small Cabat organizers from Samorga for my TM Mini Cabats and they fit well. I also use this size for my medium? Cesta - the one that’s similar in size to the Mini Cabat - it’s a bit small but still works fine.

Any recommendations for an organizer for the TM Large Cabat? Mine has become such a wonderful puddle but I need a little more structure when it’s full. TIA


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> It definitely would not hurt to compare the dimensions of the Small Cabat with the TM era Mini Cabat.  They look to be similar, if not the same size.
> 
> I use Samorga's Medium Cabat insert for my TM era Medium Cabat, and it's a perfect fit.  It offers some structure at the base, but it still puddles at the top just a bit.  Plus, I love having all the pockets in the organizer for smaller items.
> 
> ETA:  I got curious and checked dimensions, because I'm a nerd.
> 
> It looks like the current Small Cabat and TM era Mini Cabat are slightly different dimensions.  Bergdorf Goodman lists the Small as 13" wide X 7.9" high X 5.1" deep.  Spotted Fashion lists the TM Mini as 12" wide X 8" high X 6" deep.


I still had not gotten around to checking, and i just checked in here and alas, you’ve done it for us   Even tho the measurements aren’t exact, looks like they are close enough. I need to buy a mini and a medium organizer!  Thank you for looking into this for us 

I may have just added another mini to the collection this morning   Totally unexpectedly lol. I was pretty content with the current collection. Could not resist the color tho. Will post when she arrives 


NS107 said:


> I have purchased the Small Cabat organizers from Samorga for my TM Mini Cabats and they fit well. I also use this size for my medium? Cesta - the one that’s similar in size to the Mini Cabat - it’s a bit small but still works fine.
> 
> Any recommendations for an organizer for the TM Large Cabat? Mine has become such a wonderful puddle but I need a little more structure when it’s full. TIA


Oh good! Thank u for sharing   I will definitely order Samorgas small then. I also have a couple of Cestas so thAt will work out nicely too.

Not sure about the large. Samorga does not make one then? It might need to be a custom size order. There are some folks on etsy who do custom sizes.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I still had not gotten around to checking, and i just checked in here and alas, you’ve done it for us   Even tho the measurements aren’t exact, looks like they are close enough. I need to buy a mini and a medium organizer!  Thank you for looking into this for us
> 
> I may have just added another mini to the collection this morning   Totally unexpectedly lol. I was pretty content with the current collection. Could not resist the color tho. Will post when she arrives
> 
> Oh good! Thank u for sharing   I will definitely order Samorgas small then. I also have a couple of Cestas so thAt will work out nicely too.
> 
> Not sure about the large. Samorga does not make one then? It might need to be a custom size order. There are some folks on etsy who do custom sizes.


Oh I cannot wait to see your new addition!  FYI, I think Samorga also had inserts for the Cesta as well.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Oh I cannot wait to see your new addition!  FYI, I think Samorga also had inserts for the Cesta as well.


Will share pix once she arrives. A mini in Orchid from S/S 2010. Will be a great color for spring and summer.   I will check out the cesta organizers too, thank u!  My mini cesta is fine w/o one, but my mediums could use some organization. They do have great puddle tho w/o them lol


----------



## jbags07

I just posted over on the shopping finds thread. If you are looking to pick up a medium Cabat at a great price, rebag’s poshmark shop is offering $933 plus free shipping on a nice looking medium Cabat, i posed a screenshot of the offer over on that thread. Its a fabulous deal!


----------



## jbags07

Introducing Ms. Orchid….S/S 2010…..she is pristine….an unexpected purchase from a lovely BVette….this color is even more beautiful irl. So funny too the timing!









						And the Pantone Color of the Year for 2023 Is… - PurseBlog
					

Every year in December, color cataloging service Pantone picks a shade from its expansive archive that it thinks will best represent the overall mood and aesthetic of the upcoming year.




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Introducing Ms. Orchid….S/S 2010…..she is pristine….an unexpected purchase from a lovely BVette….this color is even more beautiful irl. So funny too the timing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Pantone Color of the Year for 2023 Is… - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Every year in December, color cataloging service Pantone picks a shade from its expansive archive that it thinks will best represent the overall mood and aesthetic of the upcoming year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672695
> View attachment 5672696


Gorgeous color!  Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## jbags07

Another unexpected purchase but when this popped up i had to buy it.
Ebano Croc Cabat from 2007i think….still investigating.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Gorgeous color!  Congratulations on your new beauty!


Thank you   i am in love with this color. I will carry her year round, but it will be my go to spring/summer Cabat.


----------



## jbags07

I’ve just ordered a couple of Cabat organizers from Samorga. Size small Cabat organizer for mini Cabat, and medium for medium. Hoping the sizes will be a perfect fit, will update once they arrive. 

For those wanting to order organizers, Samorga is running a good sale. 20% off with free shipping over 150$


----------



## J.T.

jbags07 said:


> Another unexpected purchase but when this popped up i had to buy it.
> Ebano Croc Cabat from 2007i think….still investigating.
> View attachment 5672703
> View attachment 5672704
> View attachment 5672705
> View attachment 5672706
> View attachment 5672707


Absolutely Stunning!!!


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Another unexpected purchase but when this popped up i had to buy it.
> Ebano Croc Cabat from 2007i think….still investigating.
> View attachment 5672703
> View attachment 5672704
> View attachment 5672705
> View attachment 5672706
> View attachment 5672707


Looking down into this bag and seeing the croc at the base makes me weak in the knees!


----------



## jbags07

J.T. said:


> Absolutely Stunning!!!


Thank you   


Euclase said:


> Looking down into this bag and seeing the croc at the base makes me weak in the knees!


Same!  I hate to cover it up with a bag organizer, but that base is too pretty to mark up!


----------



## jbags07

Samorgas size ‘Small Cabat organizer’ fits TM’s Mini Cabats perfectly. And their size “Medium Cabat organizer’  fits the TM Medium Cabat perfectly too.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Samorgas size ‘Small Cabat organizer’ fits TM’s Mini Cabats perfectly. And their size “Medium Cabat organizer’  fits the TM Medium Cabat perfectly too.
> 
> View attachment 5680309


Fantastic photo and fantastic information! Thank you


----------

